# Sandy Hook A Hoax?...



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC7yLkqkuXA&list=UUEHsSWvrGVSIA63OV3J6vhA&index=1]Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1jg0H-MfVY]Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

you're a real piece of shit


----------



## Wry Catcher

del said:


> you're a real piece of shit



Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> you're a real piece of shit



Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.


----------



## del

paulitician said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
Click to expand...


you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit

crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you


----------



## Katzndogz

Sandy Hook was not a hoax.   I wouldn't discount some outside interference in making the crazy person crazier though.   A little persuasion here and there, a little medication given surrepticiously and an unbalanced person could easily be driven over the edge, just to prove a point the government wants to make.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

A hoax? Who would perpetrate such a hoax and for what ends? 
I'm all for conspiracy theories and hashing them out as best as possible. But we're going to need to do a lot better than the perceived emotional states of grieving parents to tie anything up here.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

del said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
Click to expand...


Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

.


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
Click to expand...


I see someone released the Gimp today. What's up with that? Seriously, back to your Flame Zone hole.


----------



## Mad Scientist

A Hoax? Not Likely.

Did it happen for the reasons the Mass Media pushes? Not likely.


----------



## Mad Scientist

It's just not nice to speculate about the death of a young person and their parent's reaction to it.

Unless you're talking about Casey Anthony of course.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Well, the truth isn't usually something you find by believing the first story youo here, either. It also doesn't come with tissues, a security blanket or prozac.

Some people are just too big of emotional train wrecks to handle it, or even look for it. Check out the kneejerk reaction on del to Paul's thread.

Classic.


----------



## del

TakeAStepBack said:


> Well, the truth isn't usually something you find by believing the first story youo here, either. It also doesn't come with tissues, a security blanket or prozac.
> 
> Some people are just too big of emotional train wrecks to handle it, or even look for it. *Check out the kneejerk reaction on del to Paul's thread.*
> 
> Classic.





a piece of shit is a piece of shit; there's no emotion involved.

keep up the good work


----------



## Capstone

Body language is a piss poor basis for an especially offensive conspiracy theory.

That's not to say the media hasn't been complicit in the effort to expand the parameters of the police state that is present day America, nor does it exonerate certain government officials of the charge that they've consistently used such tragedies to further their agendas.


----------



## towser_bow_wow

paulitician said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
Click to expand...


When a post elicits such a vitriolic response its a sure sign that it touched a sore spot and there must be a truth there.  The offended ones do not want something to be heard.

It may be that they are offended because all the actors in the videos are jews.


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.

Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.

I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.


----------



## Politico

Wry Catcher said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
Click to expand...


Because there are whack jobs everywhere. And they have their first amendment rights. Sadly sometimes I regret having served to protect them.


----------



## Sarah G

del said:


> you're a real piece of shit



Worse, even real pieces of shit hate that cretin.


----------



## tjvh

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
Click to expand...


Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.


----------



## rightwinger

tjvh said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.
Click to expand...


Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy

I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....

I guess you can


----------



## Toro

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



Fuck off.

What's ironic is that you morons really think you are skeptics, and you think you see the world as it is while everyone else are sheep.  In fact, it's the opposite.

You have no concept of context.  You are totally unable to discern between the probable and improbable.

You guys are the most gullible idiots on the planet.


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy
> 
> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can
Click to expand...


There's another even lower piece of shit on the board who is making the same argument that the children's massacre in Norway was also a hoax.  Thankfully, he has been mostly ignored.

But these lowlifes give the term "libertarian" a bad name.  "I stand for liberty and freedom!  Sandy Hook was a hoax!  Bush was behind 9/11!"  Total morons.

They take a mistrust for government way, way beyond the bounds of any rational context, believing the government is behind all sorts of evil machinations no matter how improbable. Tell them its a conspiracy and their credulity flies off the charts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
Click to expand...


you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.

The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.


----------



## del

9/11 inside job said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
Click to expand...


you wouldn't know the truth if it grew fangs and bit you on your fat ass, loon


----------



## Toro

del said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the truth if it grew fangs and bit you on your fat ass, loon
Click to expand...


To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy in this video hit the nail on the head.He is describing down to a tee  frady cat deniar trolls  Del,Toto,Politiico,Wry Catcher,Tjvh,and Abiker Sailor.He nailed it.


and paid shill Rightwingers handlers love it of course that they fall for it everytime.


----------



## CrackedSkull

So what part of little white caskets is a hoax?


----------



## ABikerSailor

9/11 inside job said:


> this guy in this video hit the nail on the head.He is describing down to a tee  frady cat deniar trolls  Del,Toto,Politiico,Wry Catcher,Tjvh,and Abiker Sailor.He nailed it.
> 
> Why Sandy Hook Inconsistencies Are There - Morris - YouTube
> 
> and paid shill Rightwingers handlers love it of course that they fall for it everytime.



Why don't you go visit the families of those that lost their children on that horrible day, and tell the parents that they didn't really lose anyone because it was a hoax?

Go ahead.........................I dare you......................


----------



## paulitician

Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## del

pauliticin said:
			
		

> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, i'm a piece of shit.


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> pauliticin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, i'm a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


lol! Nice job Gimp.


----------



## del

paulitician said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pauliticin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, i'm a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol! Nice job Gimp.
Click to expand...


go fuck yourself, scum.


----------



## paulitician

Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Nice job Gimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go fuck yourself, scum.
Click to expand...


You're getting hysterical Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole right now.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube


And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.

As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.

Grow the fuck up, idiot!


----------



## paulitician

ABikerSailor said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy in this video hit the nail on the head.He is describing down to a tee  frady cat deniar trolls  Del,Toto,Politiico,Wry Catcher,Tjvh,and Abiker Sailor.He nailed it.
> 
> Why Sandy Hook Inconsistencies Are There - Morris - YouTube
> 
> and paid shill Rightwingers handlers love it of course that they fall for it everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go visit the families of those that lost their children on that horrible day, and tell the parents that they didn't really lose anyone because it was a hoax?
> 
> Go ahead.........................I dare you......................
Click to expand...


You only know what you've been told, and what you've seen on TV. And that's all you'll ever know.


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
Click to expand...


Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
Click to expand...


So....................are you of the belief that this is some kind of propaganda put out by the current administration so that they can push through a total gun ban?

That's retarded.....................even for you.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
Click to expand...

Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?

I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.

Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!


----------



## paulitician

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....................are you of the belief that this is some kind of propaganda put out by the current administration so that they can push through a total gun ban?
> 
> That's retarded.....................even for you.
Click to expand...


A staged event for the purpose of achieving that goal would not surprise me. Our Government has the means to do just about anything. You and I only know what we've been told and what we've seen on TV. I'm just giving you my opinion. Something doesn't feel right about this. Watch the interview footage again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....................are you of the belief that this is some kind of propaganda put out by the current administration so that they can push through a total gun ban?
> 
> That's retarded.....................even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A staged event for the purpose of achieving that goal would not surprise me.* Our Government has the means to do just about anything. You and I only know what we've been told and what we've seen on TV. I'm just giving you my opinion. Something doesn't feel right about this. Watch the interview footage again.
Click to expand...


And no one would be surprised by the fact you believe such a thing, either.


----------



## towser_bow_wow

You are only allowed to post a URL if you jump through three hoops and dot three I's

Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.

Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.

I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.[/QUOTE]


B.S.,  Heinrich Himmler is dead, the Nazis lost...remember?


----------



## Ravi

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy
> 
> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's another even lower piece of shit on the board who is making the same argument that the children's massacre in Norway was also a hoax.  Thankfully, he has been mostly ignored.
> 
> But these lowlifes give the term "libertarian" a bad name.  "I stand for liberty and freedom!  Sandy Hook was a hoax!  Bush was behind 9/11!"  Total morons.
> 
> They take a mistrust for government way, way beyond the bounds of any rational context, believing the government is behind all sorts of evil machinations no matter how improbable. Tell them its a conspiracy and their credulity flies off the charts.
Click to expand...


I'd go further and say that people that are paranoid to their extent shouldn't be allowed to own weapons.


----------



## rightwinger

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy
> 
> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another even lower piece of shit on the board who is making the same argument that the children's massacre in Norway was also a hoax.  Thankfully, he has been mostly ignored.
> 
> But these lowlifes give the term "libertarian" a bad name.  "I stand for liberty and freedom!  Sandy Hook was a hoax!  Bush was behind 9/11!"  Total morons.
> 
> They take a mistrust for government way, way beyond the bounds of any rational context, believing the government is behind all sorts of evil machinations no matter how improbable. Tell them its a conspiracy and their credulity flies off the charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd go further and say that people that are paranoid to their extent shouldn't be allowed to own weapons.
Click to expand...


True that


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.



There probably _was_ some 'scripting', but only in the form of pre-interview prep; as in: X, Y, and Z are the aspects we're going to focus on in a given order. 

Plus, the recent losses of the interviewees wouldn't preclude the nervousness associated with a nationally televised interview. This alone could skew a person's body language significantly.  

I think you're rushing to judgment on this one.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There probably _was_ some 'scripting', but only in the form of pre-interview prep; as in: X, Y, and Z are the aspects we're going to focus on in a given order.
> 
> Plus, the recent losses of the interviewees wouldn't preclude the nervousness associated with a nationally televised interview. This alone could skew a person's body language significantly.
> 
> I think you're rushing to judgment on this one.
Click to expand...


I hear ya. Just giving my opinion. These interviews look very scripted and some of the parents just don't look like real grieving parents. And TV interviews right after your child was just brutally murdered? Not likely.


----------



## del

paulitician said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Nice job Gimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go fuck yourself, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting hysterical Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole right now.
Click to expand...


you're projecting again, shitbag.

get back in your bunker


----------



## del

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy in this video hit the nail on the head.He is describing down to a tee  frady cat deniar trolls  Del,Toto,Politiico,Wry Catcher,Tjvh,and Abiker Sailor.He nailed it.
> 
> Why Sandy Hook Inconsistencies Are There - Morris - YouTube
> 
> and paid shill Rightwingers handlers love it of course that they fall for it everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go visit the families of those that lost their children on that horrible day, and tell the parents that they didn't really lose anyone because it was a hoax?
> 
> Go ahead.........................I dare you......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only know what you've been told, and what you've seen on TV. And that's all you'll ever know.
Click to expand...


yeah, he should invest in your high tech comm system


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go visit the families of those that lost their children on that horrible day, and tell the parents that they didn't really lose anyone because it was a hoax?
> 
> Go ahead.........................I dare you......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only know what you've been told, and what you've seen on TV. And that's all you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, he should invest in your high tech comm system
Click to expand...


lol! Funny, but you really do only know what you're told and what you see on TV. It is what it is.


----------



## liarintheWH

Ignore del, he's as useless as tits on a boar.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook A Hoax?...



Honest to God, how fucking stupid can you possibly be?

Please change your handle and take down your picture of Ron Paul because you are embarrassing him.


----------



## mudwhistle

I think the media reaction to this was faked.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## SAYIT

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook A Hoax?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God, how fucking stupid can you possibly be?
> 
> Please change your handle and take down your picture of Ron Paul because you are embarrassing him.
Click to expand...


Ron Paul probably quit politics because he knew he could not escape from his loony supporters nor America's opinion of them. His presidential aspirations were dashed by the nature of his supporters.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube




Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?

Totally whacked out............


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> Totally whacked out............
Click to expand...


Hard core. Neither has any contact with reality anymore.


----------



## Triton

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
Click to expand...




Throw him in jail???


----------



## daws101

TakeAStepBack said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
Click to expand...

since the message is the man, why doesn't the messenger take some responsibility for it's content?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
Click to expand...

hand job needs his meds!


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hand job needs his meds!
Click to expand...


Believe it or not, that _is_ the medicated version.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> hand job needs his meds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that _is_ the medicated version.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> 
> Totally whacked out............
Click to expand...


It's Big Brother, anything's possible. They control everything you see in the Media. Our CIA has been doing "Totally whacked out" things for many years all around the world. What makes you think they're not doing those totally whacked out things right here at home?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> 
> Totally whacked out............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Big Brother, anything's possible. They control everything you see in the Media. Our CIA has been doing "Totally whacked out" things for many years all around the world. What makes you think they're not doing those totally whacked out things right here at home?
Click to expand...

what makes you think (if that were true and they were as bad as you wish they were) that you'd be around to talk about it?


----------



## paulitician

Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> 
> Totally whacked out............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Big Brother, anything's possible. They control everything you see in the Media. Our CIA has been doing "Totally whacked out" things for many years all around the world. What makes you think they're not doing those totally whacked out things right here at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what makes you think (if that were true and they were as bad as you wish they were) that you'd be around to talk about it?
Click to expand...


Short and simple answer...they count on people like you.


----------



## del

TakeAStepBack said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
Click to expand...


tissue?

the messenger, like you, is an asshat.


----------



## paulitician

del said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the messenger, like you, is an asshat.
Click to expand...


Get that red ball thingy back in your mouth Gimp. No one is interested in anything you have to say. I mean, you're the USMB Gimp for God's sake.


----------



## GHook93

You Ron Paul douche bags will believe any conspiracy theory! The more crazy the better!




paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube


----------



## paulitician

GHook93 said:


> You Ron Paul douche bags will believe any conspiracy theory! The more crazy the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
Click to expand...


Big Brother counts on good little Goose Steppers like you. Without you, his evil Bullshit wouldn't be possible.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> 
> Totally whacked out............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Big Brother, anything's possible. They control everything you see in the Media. Our CIA has been doing "Totally whacked out" things for many years all around the world. What makes you think they're not doing those totally whacked out things right here at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *what makes you think* (if that were true and they were as bad as you wish they were) that you'd be around to talk about it?
Click to expand...


Nothing, obviously.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, have you and 911nutjob ever heard of a conspiracy that you didn't embrace?
> 
> Totally whacked out............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Big Brother, anything's possible. They control everything you see in the Media. Our CIA has been doing "Totally whacked out" things for many years all around the world. What makes you think they're not doing those totally whacked out things right here at home?
Click to expand...


Well, certainly you're doing those totally whacked out things right here on this board.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

While I would agree that the parents in the video do appear to be rather composed, I will not judge their conduct.  

Is there other evidence which points to a conspiracy?  Something of this large scale would require many people keeping their mouths shut...for this reason alone I'd say the truth is that the tragedy occurred.


----------



## PredFan

towser_bow_wow said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a post elicits such a vitriolic response its a sure sign that it touched a sore spot and there must be a truth there.  The offended ones do not want something to be heard.
> 
> It may be that they are offended because all the actors in the videos are jews.
Click to expand...


Your theory runs aground unless you think that Del is somehow involved in the conspiracy.


----------



## PredFan

rightwinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy
> 
> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can
Click to expand...


I'm only up to post 21 but I'll bet 911 Inside comes down on the side of that being a hoax.


----------



## PredFan

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the truth if it grew fangs and bit you on your fat ass, loon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.
Click to expand...


And there we have it.

Predictable.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

del said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled *any rational human being* you piece of shit
> 
> crawl back into stalin's rotten rectum, fuckchop, and take your vids with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the messenger, like you, is an asshat.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the insight, del. We can always count on you for making a colorful and profound knee jerk type post. On the plus side, you're not one to stand on dead children to make a statement. So there is that.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.



I've never understood this but I've seen it on the news over and over. I don't know how someone who just suffered a tragedy like that would be able to do an interview. That said, i repeat, I've seen it happen many times on the news. It's no basis for such an offensive accusation.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

so sandy hook was mentioned in the dark knight movie and the fathers of both shooters from newton and aurora co were to testify in the libor scandal...

these are the basis for a conspiracy theory?  correct?


----------



## PredFan

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?
> 
> I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.
> 
> Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you lost your son, but that's really irrelevant to the question.


----------



## PredFan

towser_bow_wow said:


> You are only allowed to post a URL if you jump through three hoops and dot three I's
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.




B.S.,  Heinrich Himmler is dead, the Nazis lost...remember?[/QUOTE]

I wonder if he can provide a link. I find that hard to believe. Last i heard, someone could spaek freely in this country.


----------



## PredFan

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There probably _was_ some 'scripting', but only in the form of pre-interview prep; as in: X, Y, and Z are the aspects we're going to focus on in a given order.
> 
> Plus, the recent losses of the interviewees wouldn't preclude the nervousness associated with a nationally televised interview. This alone could skew a person's body language significantly.
> 
> I think you're rushing to judgment on this one.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.



But you can take it too far. Finding the boogyman government in everything all of the time. You have taken this too far.


----------



## del

TakeAStepBack said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the messenger, like you, is an asshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, del. We can always count on you for making a colorful and profound knee jerk type post. On the plus side, you're not *one to stand on dead children to make a statement.* So there is that.
Click to expand...



i leave that in your more than willing hands.

kudos


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.[/QUOTE wrong like most people you don't know shit about how TV or other media is produced.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

del said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the messenger, like you, is an asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, del. We can always count on you for making a colorful and profound knee jerk type post. On the plus side, you're not *one to stand on dead children to make a statement.* So there is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i leave that in your more than willing hands.
> 
> kudos
Click to expand...


I'd ask you to point that out, but we both know you have no cred. None.


----------



## daws101

TakeAStepBack said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, del. We can always count on you for making a colorful and profound knee jerk type post. On the plus side, you're not *one to stand on dead children to make a statement.* So there is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i leave that in your more than willing hands.
> 
> kudos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd ask you to point that out, but we both know you have no cred. None.
Click to expand...

(place irony here)


----------



## SAYIT

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree about the hoax possibility, that does not mean the OP has no Rights to Freedom of speech simply because you disagree with him. More Liberal tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy
> 
> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only up to post 21 but I'll bet 911 Inside comes down on the side of that being a hoax.
Click to expand...


Really? Ya think?


----------



## Wicked Jester

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?
> 
> I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.
> 
> Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, but that's really irrelevant to the question.
Click to expand...

No, actually, it's not.

This asshat started this ridiculous thread based on the behavior of parents who were doing an interview......An interview that took place shortly after some crazed fuck walked in and shot their child to death....This asshat is claiming that because of their behavor, it must lead to some kind of a BS conspiracy.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to what it is like to lose a child, let alone a child who was brutally murdered, and may well have laid there and suffered before succumbing. The autopsy may have held the answer to that, may have not.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to those parents mindset at the time of the interview, or what stage of grieving they may have been at, at the time......This asshat has no clue of the fact that those parents will NEVER have a sense of justice, seeing as though the coward who murdered their child took the cowardly way out by putting a bullet into his own demented mind.

Here's the sole "conspiracy".......A crazy fuckin' lunatic "conspired" to kill as many people as he possibly could.....He accomplished his loony goal, and now there are the families of twenty children and six adults who will be absolutely reeling for a long time to come.

Case closed, fucking PERIOD!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know the truth if it grew fangs and bit you on your fat ass, loon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
Click to expand...


To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.

according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.

This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kiki Cannoli said:


> so sandy hook was mentioned in the dark knight movie and the fathers of both shooters from newton and aurora co were to testify in the libor scandal...
> 
> these are the basis for a conspiracy theory?  correct?



The coincidence theorists such as Toto,Predfan troll, Del  and others chuck it up to being just that,just a bizarre coincidence that has no connections whatsoever.


----------



## paulitician

FAU prof stirs controversy by disputing Newtown massacre

College Prof says 'Crisis Actors' at site; Shooting 'may not have happened at all'...


A communication professor known for conspiracy theories has stirred controversy at Florida Atlantic University with claims that last month's Newtown, Conn., school shootings did not happen as reported &#8212; or may not have happened at all.

Moreover, James Tracy asserts in radio interviews and on his memoryholeblog.com. that trained "crisis actors" may have been employed by the Obama administration in an effort to shape public opinion in favor of the event's true purpose: gun control.

"As documents relating to the Sandy Hook shooting continue to be assessed and interpreted by independent researchers, there is a growing awareness that the media coverage of the massacre of 26 children and adults was intended primarily for public consumption to further larger political ends," writes Tracy, a tenured associate professor of media history at FAU and a former union leader.

In another post, he says, "While it sounds like an outrageous claim, one is left to inquire whether the Sandy Hook shooting ever took place &#8212; at least in the way law enforcement authorities and the nation's news media have described."

Tracy said he knows he has sparked controversy on campus. In one of his courses, called "Culture of Conspiracy," Tracy said some students have expressed skepticism about his views.

"But I encourage that," said Tracy, 47, a faculty member for 10 years. "I want to get students to look at events in a more critical way."

In the Internet age, "We see more and more professors getting into trouble for what they're posting on Facebook, or Tweeting," said Gregory Scholtz, director of the department of academic freedom at the Association of University Professors. "And administrations are sensitive to bad publicity; they don't like things that public might find obnoxious or reprehensible. But most reputable administrations stay above the fray and give latitude."

On Monday, the website Global Research posted a timeline written by Tracy which purports to show how federal and local police agencies, abetted by "major media," conspired early in the Sandy Hook investigation to constuct a scenario pointing to Lanza as " the sole agent of the massacre" when others may have been involved...

Read More:
Florida Atlantic University professor: Newtown massacre may not have happened - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## paulitician

Sandy Hook School Massacre Timeline


The following timeline of the December 14 mass killing of 20 children and 8 adults in Newtown Connecticut attempts to demonstrate how the event was presented to the public by corporate news media. The chronological assemblage of coverage is not comprehensive of all reports published on the incident but rather seeks to verify how the storyline was to a substantial degree constructed by federal and state law enforcement authorities and major media around the theory that 20-year-old Adam Lanza was the sole agent in the massacre.

This scenario became an established reality through the news media&#8217;s pronounced repetition of the lone gunman narrative and meme. This proposed scenario significantly obscured the fact that police encountered and apprehended two additional shooting suspects on the school&#8217;s grounds within minutes of the crime. These suspects remain unaccounted for by authorities but the roles they may have played arguably correlate with the shifting information presented by authorities and major news media on injuries and weapons vis-à-vis the mass carnage meted out in the school. While the certain detainment of additional suspects was pointed to by alternative news media, including Natural News, Infowars, Veterans Today and Global Research in the days following the tragedy, the untenable lone gunman narrative has become firmly established in the public psyche via an overwhelming chorus of corporate media reports and interpretations.

Note: Times of occurrences referenced are Eastern Standard Time and in some instances signify time of publication rather than the specific incident cited. Time of publication does not always correlate with exact time of incident. &#8220;n.t.&#8221; denotes &#8220;no time&#8221; of publication referenced.

2012
 &#9632;September

At the start of the 2012-13 academic year Sandy Hook Elementary School Principal Dawn Hochsprung announces in a public letter to families the Newtown School District&#8217;s new security system installed &#8220;in all elementary schools.&#8221; Under the newly-announced security regimen, &#8220;exterior doors will be locked during the day. Every visitor will be required to ring the doorbell at the front entrance and the office staff will use a visual monitoring system to allow entry. Visitors will still be required to report directly to the office and sign in. If our office staff does not recognize you, you will be required to show identification with a picture id. Please understand that with nearly 700 students and over 1,000 parents representing 500 SHS families, most parents will be asked to show identification. Doors will be locked at approximately 9:30 a.m.&#8221; &#8220;Principal Outlined New Security Procedures at Sandy Hook Elementary,&#8221; Hartford Courant, December 14, 2012, 8:25PM EST.

&#9632;October 17

9:47AM
Sandy Hook Principal Dawn Hochsprung Tweets photo of emergency drill held at Sandy Hook fire station with Sandy Hook Elementary faculty and students participating. Esther Zuckerman, &#8220;The Sandy Hook Principal&#8217;s Twitter Feed is Haunting,&#8221; The Atlantic Wire, December 14, 2012.

&#9632;November 7

n.t.
Following Obama&#8217;s reelection Senator Diane Feinstein is believed to be meeting with relevant federal agencies to lay groundwork for reenacting assault weapons ban. &#8220;Senator Diane Feinstein Moves to Ban All Assault Rifles, High Capacity Magazines, and Pistol Grips,&#8221; Market Daily News, November 7, 2012.

&#9632;December 14

10:14AM
Hartford Courant publishes online Google map of Sandy Hook Elementary School. &#8220;Map of Sandy Hook Elementary School,&#8221; Hartford Courant, December 14, 2012.

10:47AM
Connecticut State Police report assisting Newtown police in a shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. &#8220;The Hartford Courant [<-hyperlink is to a different story] reports there are multiple injures [sic] and unconfirmed reports that one of the shooters is dead while the other is still at large...

Read More:
http://memoryholeblog.com/


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood this but I've seen it on the news over and over. I don't know how someone who just suffered a tragedy like that would be able to do an interview. That said, i repeat, I've seen it happen many times on the news. It's no basis for such an offensive accusation.
Click to expand...


'Crisis Actors.' Don't believe everything you see on TV.


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can take it too far. Finding the boogyman government in everything all of the time. You have taken this too far.
Click to expand...


I don't find the government boogyman in everything all the time. However, our Government is involved in an awful lot of evil all around this world. I'm always open-minded because i fully accept that they are capable of shocking evil deeds. This is especially true of our CIA. Nothing would surprise me. But that's just my approach. I realize i'm in the minority on that.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can take it too far. Finding the boogyman government in everything all of the time. You have taken this too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find the government boogyman in everything all the time. However, our Government is involved in an awful lot of evil all around this world. I'm always open-minded because i fully accept that they are capable of shocking evil deeds. This is especially true of our CIA. Nothing would surprise me. But that's just my approach. I realize i'm in the minority on that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulie

paulitician said:


> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.



I have no dog in this hunt, but I would tell the media to go fuck themselves with a machete if they came looking for a story from me after my child was murdered.

I did wonder why so many of the families were willing to give an interview.  Who the fuck wants to talk about that on TV of all places?


----------



## paulitician

Paulie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this hunt, but I would tell the media to go fuck themselves with a machete if they came looking for a story from me after my child was murdered.
> 
> I did wonder why so many of the families were willing to give an interview.  Who the fuck wants to talk about that on TV of all places?
Click to expand...


The whole thing is so bizarre. I'm reading up on 'Crisis Actors.' Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Paulie

paulitician said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this hunt, but I would tell the media to go fuck themselves with a machete if they came looking for a story from me after my child was murdered.
> 
> I did wonder why so many of the families were willing to give an interview.  Who the fuck wants to talk about that on TV of all places?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole thing is so bizarre. I'm reading up on 'Crisis Actors.' Fascinating stuff.
Click to expand...

It's one thing if your child died from a disease or something, and there's information you can share with the world in an interview about how to prevent it from happening to someone else...but after your child was just gunned down at school along with 20 of their classmates?  What is there really to talk about?

I'd be devastated for months probably before I was even able to talk about it amongst _loved ones_ for fucks sake.


----------



## paulitician




----------



## paulitician




----------



## paulitician

Paulie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this hunt, but I would tell the media to go fuck themselves with a machete if they came looking for a story from me after my child was murdered.
> 
> I did wonder why so many of the families were willing to give an interview.  Who the fuck wants to talk about that on TV of all places?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is so bizarre. I'm reading up on 'Crisis Actors.' Fascinating stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's one thing if your child died from a disease or something, and there's information you can share with the world in an interview about how to prevent it from happening to someone else...but after your child was just gunned down at school along with 20 of their classmates?  What is there really to talk about?
> 
> I'd be devastated for months probably before I was even able to talk about it amongst _loved ones_ for fucks sake.
Click to expand...


The interviews just seem so creepy. All very scripted and sanitized.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v6jZcZlT-k]Must Go Viral!!! Sandy Hook Actors Exposed As a Fraud 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5rWBkd4JPk]Theater shooter actors linked to Sandy hook actors- Exposed As a Fruad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.



Check out some of the photos and videos i've posted.


----------



## Paulie

That's definitely not the same woman.


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.



What the fuck does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Nuts.......


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out some of the photos and videos i've posted.
Click to expand...

Why bother?....The only conspiracy was the conspiracy conceived by the crazy fuck who murdered 20 children and 6 adults....PERIOD!

This thread will definitely qualify as one of the most asinine of the year, come December 31st.


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out some of the photos and videos i've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why bother?....The only conspiracy was the conspiracy conceived by the crazy fuck who murdered 20 children and 6 adults....PERIOD!
> 
> This thread will definitely qualify as one of the most asinine of the year, come December 31st.
Click to expand...


Don't believe everything you're told, or what you see on TV. You can easily be fooled. And that's all i have to say. Take care.


----------



## Delia

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are people out there who just can't understand, for the life of them, why Ron (My Favorite Martian) Paul never had a chance in hell.
> 
> As loony as Paul is, it is his supporters who are, and were, his own worst enemy....The majority of them being barely hanging in there college KIDS who spend the majority of their time playing on the internet when not jacking off.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?
> 
> I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.
> 
> Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!
Click to expand...


WJ, I am so sorry for your loss.

I would have just PM'd you, but I'm too new.


----------



## PredFan

Wicked Jester said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?
> 
> I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.
> 
> Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, but that's really irrelevant to the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually, it's not.
> 
> This asshat started this ridiculous thread based on the behavior of parents who were doing an interview......An interview that took place shortly after some crazed fuck walked in and shot their child to death....This asshat is claiming that because of their behavor, it must lead to some kind of a BS conspiracy.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to what it is like to lose a child, let alone a child who was brutally murdered, and may well have laid there and suffered before succumbing. The autopsy may have held the answer to that, may have not.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to those parents mindset at the time of the interview, or what stage of grieving they may have been at, at the time......This asshat has no clue of the fact that those parents will NEVER have a sense of justice, seeing as though the coward who murdered their child took the cowardly way out by putting a bullet into his own demented mind.
> 
> Here's the sole "conspiracy".......A crazy fuckin' lunatic "conspired" to kill as many people as he possibly could.....He accomplished his loony goal, and now there are the families of twenty children and six adults who will be absolutely reeling for a long time to come.
> 
> Case closed, fucking PERIOD!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you lost your son, and the OP was in poor taste, but your rambling post does more to make his case than it does to dismiss it. He claims that the people who lost their sons appeared to calm and scripted. Your point that such a loss is terrible, makes his point, not disputes it.


----------



## PredFan

Paulie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no dog in this hunt, but I would tell the media to go fuck themselves with a machete if they came looking for a story from me after my child was murdered.
> 
> I did wonder why so many of the families were willing to give an interview.  Who the fuck wants to talk about that on TV of all places?
Click to expand...


This.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNODtxeuaug]Sandy Hook Shooting False Flag- Bad Actors Used to Take Away the Second Amendment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

Wicked Jester said:


> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.



That's just bull shit. It has nothing what-so-ever to do with ron Paul.

Dumbass.


----------



## PredFan

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does that have to do with the price of tea in China?
Click to expand...


It's a bull shit partisan hack hit job based on nothing.


----------



## Wicked Jester

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, but that's really irrelevant to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, it's not.
> 
> This asshat started this ridiculous thread based on the behavior of parents who were doing an interview......An interview that took place shortly after some crazed fuck walked in and shot their child to death....This asshat is claiming that because of their behavor, it must lead to some kind of a BS conspiracy.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to what it is like to lose a child, let alone a child who was brutally murdered, and may well have laid there and suffered before succumbing. The autopsy may have held the answer to that, may have not.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to those parents mindset at the time of the interview, or what stage of grieving they may have been at, at the time......This asshat has no clue of the fact that those parents will NEVER have a sense of justice, seeing as though the coward who murdered their child took the cowardly way out by putting a bullet into his own demented mind.
> 
> Here's the sole "conspiracy".......A crazy fuckin' lunatic "conspired" to kill as many people as he possibly could.....He accomplished his loony goal, and now there are the families of twenty children and six adults who will be absolutely reeling for a long time to come.
> 
> Case closed, fucking PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, and the OP was in poor taste, but your rambling post does more to make his case than it does to dismiss it. He claims that the people who lost their sons appeared to calm and scripted. Your point that such a loss is terrible, makes his point, not disputes it.
Click to expand...

 So, how about in your own infinite wisdom, YOU tell us all how those parents were supposed to act....YOU tell us all the protocol parents are supposed to follow during interviews right after their child is shot to hell....YOU tell us all how YOU acted during an interview, after YOUR child was shot to hell.

This shit is so ridiculous, it's almost fucking comical.


----------



## PredFan

So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?

How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?

Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?


----------



## Wicked Jester

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again, it truly does boggle the mind that the Paullette's out there just can't understand why that lil' lunatic NEVER had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just bull shit. It has nothing what-so-ever to do with ron Paul.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't......It has everything to do with the fact that a large number of is supporters are just as loony as he.....As fully evdenced by this thread, and many others all over this board started by these idiots.

Slapdick.


----------



## paulitician

Paulie said:


> That's definitely not the same woman.



I agree.


----------



## PredFan

Wicked Jester said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, it's not.
> 
> This asshat started this ridiculous thread based on the behavior of parents who were doing an interview......An interview that took place shortly after some crazed fuck walked in and shot their child to death....This asshat is claiming that because of their behavor, it must lead to some kind of a BS conspiracy.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to what it is like to lose a child, let alone a child who was brutally murdered, and may well have laid there and suffered before succumbing. The autopsy may have held the answer to that, may have not.....This asshat obviously has no clue as to those parents mindset at the time of the interview, or what stage of grieving they may have been at, at the time......This asshat has no clue of the fact that those parents will NEVER have a sense of justice, seeing as though the coward who murdered their child took the cowardly way out by putting a bullet into his own demented mind.
> 
> Here's the sole "conspiracy".......A crazy fuckin' lunatic "conspired" to kill as many people as he possibly could.....He accomplished his loony goal, and now there are the families of twenty children and six adults who will be absolutely reeling for a long time to come.
> 
> Case closed, fucking PERIOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, and the OP was in poor taste, but your rambling post does more to make his case than it does to dismiss it. He claims that the people who lost their sons appeared to calm and scripted. Your point that such a loss is terrible, makes his point, not disputes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how about in your own infinite wisdom, YOU tell us all how those parents were supposed to act....YOU tell us all the protocol parents are supposed to follow during interviews right after their child is shot to hell....YOU tell us all how YOU acted during an interview, after YOUR child was shot to hell.
> 
> This shit is so ridiculous, it's almost fucking comical.
Click to expand...


I'm no longer bothering telling you anything you asshat troll.


----------



## Wicked Jester

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, and the OP was in poor taste, but your rambling post does more to make his case than it does to dismiss it. He claims that the people who lost their sons appeared to calm and scripted. Your point that such a loss is terrible, makes his point, not disputes it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about in your own infinite wisdom, YOU tell us all how those parents were supposed to act....YOU tell us all the protocol parents are supposed to follow during interviews right after their child is shot to hell....YOU tell us all how YOU acted during an interview, after YOUR child was shot to hell.
> 
> This shit is so ridiculous, it's almost fucking comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no longer bothering telling you anything you asshat troll.
Click to expand...

*OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*

I just had my boney ass handed to me, so now I must 

*END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION.*


----------



## SFC Ollie

So was the video of the coroner supposed to tell us that he wasn't the real coroner? So the whole friggin county is in on it?


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about in your own infinite wisdom, YOU tell us all how those parents were supposed to act....YOU tell us all the protocol parents are supposed to follow during interviews right after their child is shot to hell....YOU tell us all how YOU acted during an interview, after YOUR child was shot to hell.
> 
> This shit is so ridiculous, it's almost fucking comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no longer bothering telling you anything you asshat troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*
> 
> I just had my boney ass handed to me, so now I must
> 
> *END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION.*
Click to expand...


Ah, such bravado. Well, we'll see just how tough you are when they come for your guns. My prediction is, you'll curl up in the fetal position and cry like a little baby. You'll end up begging Big Brother to take your guns. You just seem like the type. You'll fold. I'm sure of that.


----------



## Delia

I don't see how anybody can presume to say how a parent should act when their worst fear has come to pass. We are not meant to outlive our children. Even when the death is expected (illness), the pain is excruciating. Since we can't just melt into a screaming puddle and die right along with them, we use whatever coping mechanisms we have at hand, and may look less than 'normal' in doing so.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> So was the video of the coroner supposed to tell us that he wasn't the real coroner? So the whole friggin county is in on it?



Coroner? Possibly. Whole country? Obviously not.


----------



## Wicked Jester

delia said:


> i don't see how anybody can presume to say how a parent should act when their worst fear has come to pass. We are not meant to outlive our children. Even when the death is expected (illness), the pain is excruciating. Since we can't just melt into a screaming puddle and die right along with them, we use whatever coping mechanisms we have at hand, and may look less than 'normal' in doing so.


this^^^


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> So was the video of the coroner supposed to tell us that he wasn't the real coroner? So the whole friggin county is in on it?


according to Pauli it is!
everybody knows he's a lunatic of the highest order..it's what happens when you can't get laid.


----------



## paulitician

No one on this Board can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All we have to go on, is what we've been told and what we've seen on TV. It's all about blind faith at this point. But maybe more Citizens need to re-examine who it is they have such faith in?


----------



## liarintheWH

Same girl? Looks like it to me.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no longer bothering telling you anything you asshat troll.
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*
> 
> I just had my boney ass handed to me, so now I must
> 
> *END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, such bravado. Well, we'll see just how tough you are when they come for your guns. My prediction is, you'll curl up in the fetal position and cry like a little baby. You'll end up begging Big Brother to take your guns. You just seem like the type. You'll fold. I'm sure of that.
Click to expand...

Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*
> 
> I just had my boney ass handed to me, so now I must
> 
> *END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, such bravado. Well, we'll see just how tough you are when they come for your guns. My prediction is, you'll curl up in the fetal position and cry like a little baby. You'll end up begging Big Brother to take your guns. You just seem like the type. You'll fold. I'm sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
Click to expand...


Save the bravado. We'll see how tough you are. But like i said, my guess is you're a big ole pussy. When the time comes, you'll gladly give up your guns to Big Brother.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, such bravado. Well, we'll see just how tough you are when they come for your guns. My prediction is, you'll curl up in the fetal position and cry like a little baby. You'll end up begging Big Brother to take your guns. You just seem like the type. You'll fold. I'm sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the bravado. We'll see how tough you are. But like i said, my guess is you're a big ole pussy. When the time comes, you'll gladly give up your guns to Big Brother.
Click to expand...

Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the bravado. We'll see how tough you are. But like i said, my guess is you're a big ole pussy. When the time comes, you'll gladly give up your guns to Big Brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
Click to expand...


Do you own a firearm?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
Click to expand...

 
Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.

that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.

watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when their logic is proven so  idotic.

"rolls on floor laughing."

they kill me with their logic that it doesnt matter what high ranking top officials in the military or expert pilots,demolition experts, architects and engineers say on youtube videos,THEY dont know what they are talking about.If our government and corporate controlled media tell them it happened,that makes it automatically true in their warped logic.they have said so themselves with their OWN words here.

Doesnt thier logic kill you Paul? they knock yotube videos because they know they cant counter those facts so they run off with their tail between their legs everytime like the chickenshit cowards they are without even trying to refute the facts in them.

they would be laughed out of debating hall in SECONDS if they ignored facts presented in videos there liek they do here.you got to actually try and refute the evidence your opponent gives you.they never do. they never leanred the number one rule of debate obviously.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
Click to expand...


It's Goose Stepper 'logic' at its finest. If the Idiot Box didn't say it, then it can't possibly be true. Idiots and their Idiot Boxes. Waddayagonnado?


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
Click to expand...


So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
Click to expand...


What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Goose Stepper 'logic' at its finest. If the Idiot Box didn't say it, then it can't possibly be true. Idiots and their Idiot Boxes. Waddayagonnado?
Click to expand...




oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the bravado. We'll see how tough you are. But like i said, my guess is you're a big ole pussy. When the time comes, you'll gladly give up your guns to Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you own a firearm?
Click to expand...

Two.

45 and 357.

And no, I don't sit around paranoid thinking the gubmit is going to bust down my door and try to confiscate 'em.


----------



## earlycuyler

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



I have been waiting for this to hit here. Its disgusting.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Goose Stepper 'logic' at its finest. If the Idiot Box didn't say it, then it can't possibly be true. Idiots and their Idiot Boxes. Waddayagonnado?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.
Click to expand...


They can't help it. They've been conditioned to believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. They just don't know anything else. That's why i don't try too hard to engage them in discussion. A Goose Stepper is a Goose Stepper. I can't change them. Only they can change themselves.


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure ya' let us all know when the boogeyman's a comin', Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a firearm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two.
> 
> 45 and 357.
> 
> And no, I don't sit around paranoid thinking the gubmit is going to bust down my door and try to confiscate 'em.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should think about it a bit more? Just a suggestion anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.



Oooh, I'll bet that made you cum. 

1st amendment down, 9 more to go - Obama Akbar.



> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.



Illegal speech will not be tolerated by the Stasi.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> No one on this Board can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All we have to go on, is what we've been told and what we've seen on TV. It's all about blind faith at this point. But maybe more Citizens need to re-examine who it is they have such faith in?



Of course we can't prove that it happened the way we've been told. That in no way means that there was a conspiracy. It isn't black and white.

The officials are piecing together what happened after the fact. There naturally will be some inconsistancies.

I'm 90% sure that the official verson of the story is not entirely accurate, but I'm 100% sure that a conspiracy is pure garbage.


----------



## earlycuyler

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Goose Stepper 'logic' at its finest. If the Idiot Box didn't say it, then it can't possibly be true. Idiots and their Idiot Boxes. Waddayagonnado?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't help it. They've been conditioned to believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. They just don't know anything else. That's why i don't try too hard to engage them in discussion. A Goose Stepper is a Goose Stepper. I can't change them. Only they can change themselves.
Click to expand...


conditioned ? You have not posted one original thought on this abortion of a conspiracy theory. Not one. You have only posted whats put out by Alex Jones, and passed around through Emails from a friend of a friend's cousin, who heard on their girlfriends brothers police scanner. You  are just needing the next big thing since 2012 did not bring the apocalypse as you fuck wads had hoped. Assholes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Goose Stepper 'logic' at its finest. If the Idiot Box didn't say it, then it can't possibly be true. Idiots and their Idiot Boxes. Waddayagonnado?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't help it. They've been conditioned to believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. They just don't know anything else. That's why i don't try too hard to engage them in discussion. A Goose Stepper is a Goose Stepper. I can't change them. Only they can change themselves.
Click to expand...


exactly.well said.yeah people on the net i have found are not worth bothering with. since they can hide behind the computer, they feel secure about themselves.
they obviously never bother reading their own posts they post because any logical,objective  and rational person can see how  laughable their logic really is.for them to acknowledge they have been brainwashed and programmed their whole lives,thats too much of a frightening thing for many of these sheople to want to confront and deal with and face  so anything that goes against what they have been programmed to believe, they ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Freedom of speech does not protect you from being ridiculed for your callous insensitivity about a national tragedy



Your fuckwad butt-buddy didn't call for ridicule, but that the OP be thrown in prison for speech he opposes.

Hey, leftist seek to end civil liberties - it's what you do. 



> I didn't think you could sink lower than 9-11 truthers.....
> 
> I guess you can



But you and gay sailor just HAD to top it...


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


I doubt that it happened exactly that way. I also doubt that it was a conspiracy.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I'll bet that made you cum.
> 
> 1st amendment down, 9 more to go - Obama Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal speech will not be tolerated by the Stasi.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, this is what America is becoming. Pretty sad and frightening stuff. Many in America are now embracing their new Police State. It's eerily similar to what happened to the German People during the rise of the Nazis. Most just decided to give up and go along.


----------



## earlycuyler

Typical Paultards. So are you going to bring the rest of the conspiracy as you received it from Clyde Lewis ? Bet you dont, because even other Paultard conspiracy nuts think its stupid.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Why must everything be a CT, Princess? Have you never heard of rational thought? Logic? Reality? Perspective? Occam's Razor?


----------



## PredFan

You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?



PredFan said:


> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one on this Board can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All we have to go on, is what we've been told and what we've seen on TV. It's all about blind faith at this point. But maybe more Citizens need to re-examine who it is they have such faith in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we can't prove that it happened the way we've been told. That in no way means that there was a conspiracy. It isn't black and white.
> 
> The officials are piecing together what happened after the fact. There naturally will be some inconsistancies.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that the official verson of the story is not entirely accurate, but I'm 100% sure that a conspiracy is pure garbage.
Click to expand...


Well, that's perfectly reasonable. You're certainly entitled to your opinion. I just hope you'll try and keep an open mind.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must everything be a CT, Princess? Have you never heard of rational thought? Logic? Reality? Perspective? Occam's Razor?
Click to expand...


Exactly, you have no proof. Now back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Capstone said:


> There probably _was_ some 'scripting', but only in the form of pre-interview prep; as in: X, Y, and Z are the aspects we're going to focus on in a given order.
> 
> Plus, the recent losses of the interviewees wouldn't preclude the nervousness associated with a nationally televised interview. This alone could skew a person's body language significantly.
> 
> I think you're rushing to judgment on this one.



I will grant you that this could not have been better for Obama and the left if they had planned it.

But do you honestly think the democrats would slaughter children to promote their political agenda?







I'm sorry, I can't accept that even leftist would hurt an innocent child to further a political agenda.


----------



## earlycuyler

Incase anyone does not know, Thees guys also believe the government is telegraphing thees mass shootings in movies, like the new bat man and that the sandy hook shooting was predicted in the new batman movie. It is their belief that the Government caused thee shooting so they can take gun from Americans, thus making it more easy to move you all into the FEMA death camps. They are nuts.


----------



## paulitician

earlycuyler said:


> Typical Paultards. So are you going to bring the rest of the conspiracy as you received it from Clyde Lewis ? Bet you dont, because even other Paultard conspiracy nuts think its stupid.



Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There probably _was_ some 'scripting', but only in the form of pre-interview prep; as in: X, Y, and Z are the aspects we're going to focus on in a given order.
> 
> Plus, the recent losses of the interviewees wouldn't preclude the nervousness associated with a nationally televised interview. This alone could skew a person's body language significantly.
> 
> I think you're rushing to judgment on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will grant you that this could not have been better for Obama and the left if they had planned it.
> 
> But do you honestly think the democrats would slaughter children to promote their political agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't accept that even leftist would hurt an innocent child to further a political agenda.
Click to expand...


There may not have been a slaughter. That's one of the theories being pondered.


----------



## Wicked Jester

PredFan said:


> You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
Click to expand...

These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.


----------



## earlycuyler

And the real travesty is all the conspiracy loons using the murder of thees women and children to make money by selling cheesy crap of your god Alex Jones. You people are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$. Im my book that makes you lower forms of life then the Government you are so terrified of. You are all nothing but pimps and thieves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't help it. They've been conditioned to believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. They just don't know anything else. That's why i don't try too hard to engage them in discussion. A Goose Stepper is a Goose Stepper. I can't change them. Only they can change themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> conditioned ? You have not posted one original thought on this abortion of a conspiracy theory. Not one. You have only posted whats put out by Alex Jones, and passed around through Emails from a friend of a friend's cousin, who heard on their girlfriends brothers police scanner. You  are just needing the next big thing since 2012 did not bring the apocalypse as you fuck wads had hoped. Assholes.
Click to expand...


Yep your conditioned alright.Conditioned and brainwashed.Your just too afraid to acknowledge that fact and admit as we both know. 

Alex Jones? thanks for showing off what a dumbfuck troll you are.  Alex jones had nothing to do with me not being brainwashed like you are and accepting the official version of this.I havent heard one word from jones about this issue.

Alex Jones never sent me to this link here.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

frady cat deniars like you of course will call me a tin foil hatter for posting that because it makes you feel good about yourself to shoot the messenger and ignore what these high ranking credible people in their fields say.

its funny how you dumbfucks try to make it out like alex jones is the only one out there besides people on the net like me and Paulitician saying events like this and 9/11 never happened.


----------



## paulitician

earlycuyler said:


> And the real travesty is all the conspiracy loons using the murder of thees women and children to make money by selling cheesy crap of your god Alex Jones. You people are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$. Im my book that makes you lower forms of life then the Government you are so terrified of. You are all nothing but pimps and thieves.



Many are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$ and power. Who's doing that humping, is in the eye of the beholder i guess. Questioning Big Brother and his Media cronies, is perfectly reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Yeah I dont bother with Sayit troll anymore.the idiot obviously doesnt get it that i put him on ignore this past weekend when i told others to ignore the troll because  he is impossible to reason with.

He is easily one of the biggest hypocrite trolls. He expects me to answer his questions when this chickenshit coward wont do ME the courtesy of even trying to debunk that five minute video of yours on that  9/11 thread of yours you made

.everytime i have asked him to,like the chickenshit coward he is,he runs off with his tail between his legs and just comes back with pathetic one liners as his rebutalls.Here is the proof.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/270115-psychology-of-the-conspiracy-theorist.html

Notice the pitiful one liners he came back with  when challenged to debunk the facts in there? predictable.such a hypocrite.


----------



## paulitician

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget our corrupt government institutions as well. doesnt matter the LONG history they have of corruption over the years lying and committing atrocities against the american people.these brainwashed programmed trolls think like you said-if the idiot box says its true,then its automatically true.thats their fucked up logic they have. they really should consider getting that comedy club going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't help it. They've been conditioned to believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. They just don't know anything else. That's why i don't try too hard to engage them in discussion. A Goose Stepper is a Goose Stepper. I can't change them. Only they can change themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> conditioned ? You have not posted one original thought on this abortion of a conspiracy theory. Not one. You have only posted whats put out by Alex Jones, and passed around through Emails from a friend of a friend's cousin, who heard on their girlfriends brothers police scanner. You  are just needing the next big thing since 2012 did not bring the apocalypse as you fuck wads had hoped. Assholes.
Click to expand...


You have been conditioned. That's pretty obvious. It's only true if Big Brother and the Idiot Box say so. Right? Am i close?


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I dont bother with Sayit troll anymore.the idiot obviously doesnt get it that i put him on ignore this past weekend when i told others to ignore the troll because  he is impossible to reason with.
> 
> He is easily one of the biggest hypocrite trolls. He expects me to answer his questions when this chickenshit coward wont do ME the courtesy of even trying to debunk that five minute video of yours on that  9/11 thread of yours you made
> 
> .everytime i have asked him to,like the chickenshit coward he is,he runs off with his tail between his legs and just comes back with pathetic one liners as his rebutalls.Here is the proof.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/270115-psychology-of-the-conspiracy-theorist.html
> 
> Notice the pitiful one liners he came back with  when challenged to debunk the facts in there? predictable.such a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Goose Stepper bliss. Unfortunately, that's so common in today's America.


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Paultards. So are you going to bring the rest of the conspiracy as you received it from Clyde Lewis ? Bet you dont, because even other Paultard conspiracy nuts think its stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.
Click to expand...


For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.

Which do you think is more close to the truth:

1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.

or 

2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.

Which do you think is more likely?


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the real travesty is all the conspiracy loons using the murder of thees women and children to make money by selling cheesy crap of your god Alex Jones. You people are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$. Im my book that makes you lower forms of life then the Government you are so terrified of. You are all nothing but pimps and thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$ and power. Who's doing that humping, is in the eye of the beholder i guess. Questioning Big Brother and his Media cronies, is perfectly reasonable in my opinion.
Click to expand...


Questioning is wise, but you've gone too far with this one.


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Paultards. So are you going to bring the rest of the conspiracy as you received it from Clyde Lewis ? Bet you dont, because even other Paultard conspiracy nuts think its stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
Click to expand...


They're both likely in my opinion. Never ever underestimate Big Brother.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was the video of the coroner supposed to tell us that he wasn't the real coroner? So the whole friggin county is in on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coroner? Possibly. Whole country? Obviously not.
Click to expand...


County not country. You know the people who would have elected the coroner? The people who would know him....The people that would say he was lying or not acting as his normal self.......


----------



## PredFan

paulitician said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're both likely in my opinion. Never ever underestimate Big Brother.
Click to expand...



It's sad to hear you say that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This thread doesnt prove that the official story isnt true,however THIS thread 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...se-flag-conspiracy-or-ct-shooters-motive.html
shows that it should be questioned and fully examined.something the LAMESTREAM media will never do of course.The coincidences are just too bizarre to ignore.But since so many trolls here worship the media to know end,the coincidence theorists just like with 9/11,will of course chuck it all up to just that,another bizaare coincidence that happens to be true.


----------



## paulitician

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the real travesty is all the conspiracy loons using the murder of thees women and children to make money by selling cheesy crap of your god Alex Jones. You people are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$. Im my book that makes you lower forms of life then the Government you are so terrified of. You are all nothing but pimps and thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many are humping the leg of an atrocity for $$$ and power. Who's doing that humping, is in the eye of the beholder i guess. Questioning Big Brother and his Media cronies, is perfectly reasonable in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questioning is wise, but you've gone too far with this one.
Click to expand...


I disagree. It's especially these times, that we must question the Government/Media Complex.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Paultards. So are you going to bring the rest of the conspiracy as you received it from Clyde Lewis ? Bet you dont, because even other Paultard conspiracy nuts think its stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
Click to expand...


this folks coming from a troll who STILL thinks oswald was the lone assassin of kennedy.

even though even the LAMESTREAM media has done a piece on it endorcing the warren commission that oswald did it but even THEY have come out and admitted that 80% of americans now believe the truth that there was a conspiracy.But according to Predfan troll.those 80% of americans are tin foil hatters.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or here is even better one.according to the logic of trolls Toto,predfan and others,Jfk was never shot and killed because there are youtube videos that show it,or the twin towers never fell because its on youtube,waco never happened either cause its on youtube.Thats their warped logic that have.
> that was their OWN words,if its on youtube,its not true.
> 
> watch them try and squirm their way out of this one.they'll act like this was never posted or something.they are so predictable when theri logic is proven idotic.
> 
> "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wadaya thinkin', HandJob? Did Sandy Hook not happen or did Mossad do it? Hey, maybe it was a false flag op or maybe you were dropped on your head as a baby ... often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Oh that is rich, you are asking for proof of something before the official investigation is even over......DUH...........


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


>



You're trying too hard dude..................almost everyone has a doppelganger running around on the planet, it's just a matter of time before you meet them.

Me?  I met mine in Millington TN in 88 or 89 while stationed there.  I'd had a pretty bad bicycle accident and was on crutches.  

Well, I went to the bar to talk to some friends, and when I walked in, people that I didn't even know were coming up to me and asking me what happened.  Well, one of them was the best friend of the dude that looked like me, and after 30 seconds or so, he finally realized I wasn't who he thought I was.  

Well, the dude's wife was supposed to meet with some people in that bar, and he had me wait until his wife came in.  She came up to me, looked at the crutches, and then hugged me and asked what happened.  When she looked at me closely, she realized I wasn't her husband and freaked out a little.

He and I could have passed for identical twins.


----------



## earlycuyler

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind faith. That's all we have to go on. No one here can prove this happened the way it has been reported. All most have, is their blind faith in Big Brother and Mass Media. I don't have such faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this folks coming from a troll who STILL thinks oswald was the lone assassin of kennedy.
> 
> even though even the LAMESTREAM media has done a piece on it endorcing the warren commission that oswald did it but even THEY have come out and admitted that 80% of americans now believe the truth that there was a conspiracy.But according to Predfan troll.those 80% of americans are tin foil hatters.
Click to expand...


And you and trufers and Paultards are spouting the bull shit of a man who has gotten rich on the deaths of 3,000 innocent people, and is now trying to do it over the corpses of innocent women and children.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
Click to expand...


The Sandy Hook parents should instead be worrying "about the murderers Bush and Cheney wandering free, instead of little things, like their" dead "children."

Fucking dipshit.


----------



## Toro

earlycuyler said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this folks coming from a troll who STILL thinks oswald was the lone assassin of kennedy.
> 
> even though even the LAMESTREAM media has done a piece on it endorcing the warren commission that oswald did it but even THEY have come out and admitted that 80% of americans now believe the truth that there was a conspiracy.But according to Predfan troll.those 80% of americans are tin foil hatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you and trufers and Paultards are spouting the bull shit of a man who has gotten rich on the deaths of 3,000 innocent people, and is now trying to do it over the corpses of innocent women and children.
Click to expand...


These idiots are soooooooooooooooo stupid, it would be laughably funny.

I mean, if dead people weren't involved.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

earlycuyler said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the third time, I don't think it happened exactly the way it has been reported. That's because NO ONE but the shooter knows what actually happened. Just because the official story isn't 100% correct doesn't mean it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Which do you think is more close to the truth:
> 
> 1. that a crazed gunman busted into an elementary school and shot teachers and students.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. The government plotted, with the cooperation of dozens of school officials, the police and fire departments, and parents and elementary school students, to fake a school shooting in order to get a ban on large capacity magazines and assault rifles.
> 
> Which do you think is more likely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this folks coming from a troll who STILL thinks oswald was the lone assassin of kennedy.
> 
> even though even the LAMESTREAM media has done a piece on it endorcing the warren commission that oswald did it but even THEY have come out and admitted that 80% of americans now believe the truth that there was a conspiracy.But according to Predfan troll.those 80% of americans are tin foil hatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you and trufers and Paultards are spouting the bull shit of a man who has gotten rich on the deaths of 3,000 innocent people, and is now trying to do it over the corpses of innocent women and children.
Click to expand...


I see your interested in a game of dodgeball. thanks for proving the truth scares you AGAIN acting like ONE MAN is the only one saying this.

keep it up with the comedy kid.I didnt have such a good day at work today.your entertainment of dodgeball is great and makes the day funner.


----------



## SFC Ollie

178 posts and not one fart post from 911nutjob. I am almost impressed.


----------



## Againsheila

PredFan said:


> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?



What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?

My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

While I feel the media hyped the story, the evidence of conspiracy is WAY TOO flimsy. Wet paper thin.


----------



## earlycuyler

SFC Ollie said:


> 178 posts and not one fart post from 911nutjob. I am almost impressed.



Cause its time for Alex Jones. They need to pay attention so they can decipher the secret conspiracy message of the week with there Alex Jones secret decoder ring.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Againsheila said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
Click to expand...


Wait for the investigation to end, and if there are security cameras do you really expect the footage to be released already? If at all? I mean kids getting shot?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

A front door cam release my answer some questions.


----------



## eots

TakeAStepBack said:


> While I feel the media hyped the story, the evidence of conspiracy is WAY TOO flimsy. Wet paper thin.



Agree..


----------



## Montrovant

eots said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel the media hyped the story, the evidence of conspiracy is WAY TOO flimsy. Wet paper thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree..
Click to expand...


When eots tells you your conspiracy theory is wet paper thin, you know it's time to take a step back and reevaluate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> County not country. You know the people who would have elected the coroner? The people who would know him....The people that would say he was lying or not acting as his normal self.......



Yeah, I don't think there is any way to fake something like this. The coroner, medical personnel, other emergency responders. It simply wouldn't be possible.

Real conspiracies are impossible, people can't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Againsheila said:


> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?



Good point.

There is zero possibility that this is faked or staged, it simply couldn't survive scrutiny. 

So the possibilities are this is what it appears to be, a deranged pyscho murdering children for no reason.

Or, he was an agent of the President murdering children to promote the agenda of revoking civil rights by Obama.

Or, Adam Lanza was framed by CIA/NSA assassins who murdered these children to promote the Obama administration agenda.

Occam's razor would suggest the first scenario.



> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?



Are we certain the cameras didn't catch it?


----------



## SAYIT

PredFan said:


> You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
Click to expand...


No, they can't, and you failed to list Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny. Clearly they must have been intimately involved.


----------



## eots

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> County not country. You know the people who would have elected the coroner? The people who would know him....The people that would say he was lying or not acting as his normal self.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think there is any way to fake something like this. The coroner, medical personnel, other emergency responders. It simply wouldn't be possible.
> 
> *Real conspiracies are impossible, people can't keep their mouths shut*.
Click to expand...


thats not true..people can keep secrets.. governments can keep secrets..but it is not possible all these people are actors..actors are people to..they have family.. friends ,neighbours,past and there are far to many of them


----------



## earlycuyler

This is the man thees people get this stuff from-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZnxyxxhW48&feature=related]Alex Jones angry psycho - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QUyNn_yCzI&feature=related]Alex Jones angry psycho2 - YouTube[/ame]

There is tons out there. This guy is the guy the OP gets his talking points from And they have the nerve to say no one pays attention.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eots said:


> thats not true..people can keep secrets.. governments can keep secrets..but it is not possible all these people are actors..actors are people to..they have family.. friends ,neighbours,past and there are far to many of them



All the leaks from the Obama Whitehouse say that even the government can't keep secrets.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

In a true modern day conspiracy, the argument isn't about keeping ones mouth shut. It's about being believed. There are masters out there of creating realities and compartmentalizing the concussions they create. 

As if psy-ops isn't real. LOL


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that it happened the way it has been reported? And what the Idiot Box told you, doesn't count as proof either. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must everything be a CT, Princess? Have you never heard of rational thought? Logic? Reality? Perspective? Occam's Razor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have no proof. Now back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.
Click to expand...


As expected, you really have never heard of any of those things but you can look 'em up.


----------



## SAYIT

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying too hard dude..................almost everyone has a doppelganger running around on the planet, it's just a matter of time before you meet them.
> 
> Me?  I met mine in Millington TN in 88 or 89 while stationed there.  I'd had a pretty bad bicycle accident and was on crutches.
> 
> Well, I went to the bar to talk to some friends, and when I walked in, people that I didn't even know were coming up to me and asking me what happened.  Well, one of them was the best friend of the dude that looked like me, and after 30 seconds or so, he finally realized I wasn't who he thought I was.
> 
> Well, the dude's wife was supposed to meet with some people in that bar, and he had me wait until his wife came in.  She came up to me, looked at the crutches, and then hugged me and asked what happened.  When she looked at me closely, she realized I wasn't her husband and freaked out a little.
> 
> He and I could have passed for identical twins.
Click to expand...


All yet while rejecting all manner of rational, logical facts Paulitician unquestioningly accepts that the pictures are all of the same woman. It's the only place CTs can function ... the Twilight Zone.


----------



## earlycuyler

eots said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> County not country. You know the people who would have elected the coroner? The people who would know him....The people that would say he was lying or not acting as his normal self.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think there is any way to fake something like this. The coroner, medical personnel, other emergency responders. It simply wouldn't be possible.
> 
> *Real conspiracies are impossible, people can't keep their mouths shut*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats not true..people can keep secrets.. governments can keep secrets..but it is not possible all these people are actors..actors are people to..they have family.. friends ,neighbours,past and there are far to many of them
Click to expand...


The local PD to, as well as EMT, and survivors ? Makes no sense. None of it ads up no matter what the new batman movie says.


----------



## del

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To 9/11 inside nutjob, Youtube = truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it.
> 
> Predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Toto and Predfan trolls logic and the other trolls on here,if the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions say it happened that way,that makes it automatically true no matter if witnesses there  say otherwise.predictable.
> 
> according to Totos logic,if someone is on a youtube video saying one plus one equals two,then according to Totos warped logic he has,that person is automatically wrong because its on a youtube video.
> 
> This frady cat troll Toto really needs to get that comedy club going.
Click to expand...


go shit in your hat, loon.


----------



## del

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, and the OP was in poor taste, but your rambling post does more to make his case than it does to dismiss it. He claims that the people who lost their sons appeared to calm and scripted. Your point that such a loss is terrible, makes his point, not disputes it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how about in your own infinite wisdom, YOU tell us all how those parents were supposed to act....YOU tell us all the protocol parents are supposed to follow during interviews right after their child is shot to hell....YOU tell us all how YOU acted during an interview, after YOUR child was shot to hell.
> 
> This shit is so ridiculous, it's almost fucking comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no longer bothering telling you anything you asshat troll.
Click to expand...


tissue?


----------



## SAYIT

TakeAStepBack said:


> In a true modern day conspiracy, the argument isn't about keeping ones mouth shut. It's about being believed. There are masters out there of creating realities and compartmentalizing the concussions they create.
> 
> As if psy-ops isn't real. LOL



I take that to mean the Alex Jones' of the world? Consider the otherwise normal peeps who soak up his crap like it was Gospels.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TakeAStepBack said:


> In a true modern day conspiracy, the argument isn't about keeping ones mouth shut. It's about being believed. There are masters out there of creating realities and compartmentalizing the concussions they create.
> 
> As if psy-ops isn't real. LOL



No doubt, which is all the more reason to point out that the concept of Sandy Hook being staged is absurd.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why must everything be a CT, Princess? Have you never heard of rational thought? Logic? Reality? Perspective? Occam's Razor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have no proof. Now back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As expected, you really have never heard of any of those things but you can look 'em up.
Click to expand...


You lack depth & substance. Now you're just running on empty. All you have left is lame feeble attempts at ridicule. So seriously, back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.


----------



## paulitician

Againsheila said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
Click to expand...


Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it. 

But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> go shit in your hat, loon.



He already shit in your hat - which doubled your IQ when you put it on....


----------



## Paulie

Uncensored2008 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true..people can keep secrets.. governments can keep secrets..but it is not possible all these people are actors..actors are people to..they have family.. friends ,neighbours,past and there are far to many of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the leaks from the Obama Whitehouse say that even the government can't keep secrets.
Click to expand...

Research the term "limited hangout".

A psy-op includes a lot of head games.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> go shit in your hat, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already shit in your hat - which doubled your IQ when you put it on....
Click to expand...


The resident USMB Gimp. I guess someone decided to release it today. Don't worry though, someone will round it up and shove it back in its Flame Zone hole at some point.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
Click to expand...


Gee, why didn't they try to disarm Iraq and Afghanistan when they had a chance?


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel the media hyped the story, the evidence of conspiracy is WAY TOO flimsy. Wet paper thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree..
Click to expand...

wondered when you'd show up!


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I feel the media hyped the story, the evidence of conspiracy is WAY TOO flimsy. Wet paper thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When eots tells you your conspiracy theory is wet paper thin, you know it's time to take a step back and reevaluate.
Click to expand...

 after reading all the conspiracy shit these guys post (here and on other sites for the last ten years or so) I'm of the opinion that "they," twoofers, ct nuts etc...derive some sort of perverse comfort out of categorizing every event ,horrific  or otherwise as the work of, for lack of a better term BIG BROTHER. 
when in reality, this world is chaotic, unpredictable, anomalous and coincidental.
my guess is they do it ,not to uncover the truth but to imagine they have some measure of control.
it would seem (to them) that it's easier to fantasize an evil invisible empire directing all the madness is some how better than the true chaotic reality  of life...just say' in .


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EDITED FOR INANE CONTENT AND MELODRAMATIC PREACHAFYIN'
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have no proof. Now back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, you really have never heard of any of those things but you can look 'em up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lack depth & substance. Now you're just running on empty. All you have left is lame feeble attempts at ridicule. So seriously, back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.
Click to expand...


Serious discourse is reserved for rational adults. You "nothin' but CT" fools get exactly what you deserve from normal peeps ... disdain and derision, but here's some music for your whine, Princess:


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
Click to expand...


If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When eots tells you your conspiracy theory is wet paper thin, you know it's time to take a step back and reevaluate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after reading all the conspiracy shit these guys post (here and on other sites for the last ten years or so) I'm of the opinion that "they," twoofers, ct nuts etc...derive some sort of perverse comfort out of categorizing every event ,horrific  or otherwise as the work of, for lack of a better term BIG BROTHER.
> when in reality, this world is chaotic, unpredictable, anomalous and coincidental.
> my guess is they do it ,not to uncover the truth but to imagine they have some measure of control.
> it would seem (to them) that it's easier to fantasize an evil invisible empire directing all the madness is some how better than the true chaotic reality  of life...just say' in .
Click to expand...


In fact, much of what you have concluded has also been observed and documented by various psychological studies. The profile of the CT is far more interesting than the silly CTs they religiously, often angrily promote.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED FOR INANE CONTENT AND MELODRAMATIC PREACHAFYIN'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. According to the CT loons "our gov't perpetrated Sandy Hook as an excuse to take our guns (not that any of these CT loons should have them) and therefore ours is a Nazi gov't."
> Phew.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying too hard dude..................almost everyone has a doppelganger running around on the planet, it's just a matter of time before you meet them.
> 
> Me?  I met mine in Millington TN in 88 or 89 while stationed there.  I'd had a pretty bad bicycle accident and was on crutches.
> 
> Well, I went to the bar to talk to some friends, and when I walked in, people that I didn't even know were coming up to me and asking me what happened.  Well, one of them was the best friend of the dude that looked like me, and after 30 seconds or so, he finally realized I wasn't who he thought I was.
> 
> Well, the dude's wife was supposed to meet with some people in that bar, and he had me wait until his wife came in.  She came up to me, looked at the crutches, and then hugged me and asked what happened.  When she looked at me closely, she realized I wasn't her husband and freaked out a little.
> 
> He and I could have passed for identical twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All yet while rejecting all manner of rational, logical facts Paulitician unquestioningly accepts that the pictures are all of the same woman. It's the only place CTs can function ... the Twilight Zone.
Click to expand...


Actually, i have agreed that they're not the same woman. I just present information. You decide for yourself. The consensus on the Board is that they are two different women.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, why didn't they try to disarm Iraq and Afghanistan when they had a chance?
Click to expand...


Apples & Oranges.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, you really have never heard of any of those things but you can look 'em up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lack depth & substance. Now you're just running on empty. All you have left is lame feeble attempts at ridicule. So seriously, back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serious discourse is reserved for rational adults. You "nothin' but CT" fools get exactly what you deserve from normal peeps ... disdain and derision, but here's some music for your whine, Princess:
Click to expand...


Well, that's what Big Brother and your Idiot Box told you anyway. That's your story, and you're definitely stickin to it. Go figure.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really, really terrifying about this is that *if* it is a government conspiracy to take away our right to bear arms....then our government is responsible for the deaths of those innocent children.  They will do whatever it takes to get their agenda.  Are we really any different than Nazi Germany?
> 
> My question remains, how did the bushwhacker supposedly kill all those people and then end up back in the trunk of the car?  How did a man shoot his way through the school door and all their security without ANY of it being caught on their very expensive, very new security cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.
Click to expand...


So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping. 

Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping.
> 
> Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.
Click to expand...


Must be terrible to live with all that Paranoia........


----------



## paulitician

More Americans need to become aware that everything they see on TV in regards to 'News & Information', is Government manipulated. The Government/Media Complex is very real. All News & Information is merely spoon-fed propaganda from the Government. Most Americans still believe their Media & Journalists dig deep and do thorough independent investigating. But that's just not the case anymore. Our Media is merely fed information by our Government. That information, or propaganda is then relayed to the People. There's no independent investigating going on. They just receive their Government information, and then roll with it. So now more than ever, it's vital to question everything you see on TV. Hopefully one day, most Americans will come to realize that.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping.
> 
> Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be terrible to live with all that Paranoia........
Click to expand...


Questioning does not always = Paranoia.


----------



## earlycuyler

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping.
> 
> Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.
Click to expand...


Stow that bull shit right now. that is nothing more then a cowardly deflection, and has no bearing on YOUR assertion that our government, a government that cant balance a check book, or even keep track of a piddly amount of guns iit gave to drug dealers in Mexico planned and carried out the murders of 28 women and children as well as the shootings in aurora. I served in this country's navy, as well as worked as an employee of this government and know exactly what hey are capable of. And that's a great amount of stupidity and waste. Mot what you are implying.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over this world. Our CIA personifies pure evil. Innocents are just collateral damage in the NWO's War for domination. They will do anything to achieve their goals. And disarming Citizens has always been one of the most important goals for the NWO Globalists. America is their last hurdle. We'll be a challenge for them. Most Americans still believe in the Constitution, and are willing to fight for it.
> 
> But for now, the NWO is on a roll. They've made significant progress here in reecnt years. The only way to turn the tide, is to boot the NWO Globalists. And that's going to be incredibly difficult. They've managed to infiltrate much of our Government. And that goes for both political parties. So expect more of these events in the near future. Because scaring the People is their number one tool used to advance their agenda. First you panic and terrify the People, then you act. It's a proven winner for them. Just look at what they've done since 9/11. Hopefully the People will catch on though. I am still hopeful. You have to stay hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really believed all that drivel and had the courage of your convictions you'd be living in a cave on some remote island in the South Pacific. You just like to see your stupidity in print.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping.
> 
> Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.
Click to expand...

Whether you acknowledge them or not "they" are your CIA and GOVERNMENT  TOO....put your man pants on !


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> More Americans need to become aware that everything they see on TV in regards to 'News & Information', is Government manipulated. The Government/Media Complex is very real. All News & Information is merely spoon-fed propaganda from the Government. Most Americans still believe their Media & Journalists dig deep and do thorough independent investigating. But that's just not the case anymore. Our Media is merely fed information by our Government. That information, or propaganda is then relayed to the People. There's no independent investigating going on. They just receive their Government information, and then roll with it. So now more than ever, it's vital to question everything you see on TV. Hopefully one day, most Americans will come to realize that.


how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Americans need to become aware that everything they see on TV in regards to 'News & Information', is Government manipulated. The Government/Media Complex is very real. All News & Information is merely spoon-fed propaganda from the Government. Most Americans still believe their Media & Journalists dig deep and do thorough independent investigating. But that's just not the case anymore. Our Media is merely fed information by our Government. That information, or propaganda is then relayed to the People. There's no independent investigating going on. They just receive their Government information, and then roll with it. So now more than ever, it's vital to question everything you see on TV. Hopefully one day, most Americans will come to realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
> all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.
Click to expand...


Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VpsI-3nf8dY]FAU professor makes no apologies for calling Connecticut school massacre a hoax - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Americans need to become aware that everything they see on TV in regards to 'News & Information', is Government manipulated. The Government/Media Complex is very real. All News & Information is merely spoon-fed propaganda from the Government. Most Americans still believe their Media & Journalists dig deep and do thorough independent investigating. But that's just not the case anymore. Our Media is merely fed information by our Government. That information, or propaganda is then relayed to the People. There's no independent investigating going on. They just receive their Government information, and then roll with it. So now more than ever, it's vital to question everything you see on TV. Hopefully one day, most Americans will come to realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
> all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
Click to expand...


So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Americans need to become aware that everything they see on TV in regards to 'News & Information', is Government manipulated. The Government/Media Complex is very real. All News & Information is merely spoon-fed propaganda from the Government. Most Americans still believe their Media & Journalists dig deep and do thorough independent investigating. But that's just not the case anymore. Our Media is merely fed information by our Government. That information, or propaganda is then relayed to the People. There's no independent investigating going on. They just receive their Government information, and then roll with it. So now more than ever, it's vital to question everything you see on TV. Hopefully one day, most Americans will come to realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
> all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
Click to expand...


stop spewing propaganda and answer the question.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
> all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
Click to expand...

I predict another dodge in 5...4...3...


----------



## Delia

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dispute the fact your Government is responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent children all over the world? Wow, such delusional denial. You have no idea what your Government is capable of. If you did have an idea, you wouldn't be so quick to join in on all that Goose Stepping.
> 
> Your CIA has been staging events and murdering innocents for many many years. And guess what? They don't just do it in foreign countries. They do it right here at home too. They have an infinite amount of tools & weapons at their disposal. They can erase you if they wish. And there's nothing you could do about it. I know you feel safe & comfy in your cocoon of ridicule, but that only proves how weak and ignorant you are. Try the Red Pill sometime. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be terrible to live with all that Paranoia........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
Click to expand...


It does in this instance.


----------



## daws101

Delia said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be terrible to live with all that Paranoia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
Click to expand...

since it's a judgment or lack there of, call you couldn't be more right!


----------



## eots

his critisim of media and reporting is valid


----------



## Delia

eots said:


> his critisim of media and reporting is valid



True. But the conclusion he's reached is not one a healthy mind would make.


----------



## SAYIT

Delia said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> his critisim of media and reporting is valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But the conclusion he's reached is not one a healthy mind would make.
Click to expand...


And when questioned as to where to get "valid" info the silence was deafening.


----------



## earlycuyler

SAYIT said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> his critisim of media and reporting is valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But the conclusion he's reached is not one a healthy mind would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when questioned as to where to get "valid" info the silence was deafening.
Click to expand...


Its because the source is a fuzz embarrassing. its what happens when you pass it on without paying attention to who hands it to you.


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> his critisim of media and reporting is valid


it's not criticism it's uncalled for condemnation


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> his critisim of media and reporting is valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. But the conclusion he's reached is not one a healthy mind would make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when questioned as to where to get "valid" info the silence was deafening.
Click to expand...

as was the question about manipulation by his sources!


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. But the conclusion he's reached is not one a healthy mind would make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when questioned as to where to get "valid" info the silence was deafening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as was the question about manipulation by his sources!
Click to expand...


He acts like a 14 year old who thinks he invented sex. Only these self-professed CT "geniuses" know how to separate truth from BS and the rest of us are just lame sheeple. Pompous jackasses.


----------



## BluesMistress

I don't know what happened. I don't know what to believe. I see that there are a lot of unanswered questions. It it a Conspiricy??? Who Knows? That's why it call a theory ~ An Idea. Another question...Thinking out of the box. Debating ideas..Not name calling...

I find that Both Adam Lanza and James Holmes have fathers that are BIG in the banking scene. BIG MONEY. Both surround the LIBOR scandle..Not directly but...What are the chances of both very intelligent boys from very good homes going Batshit Crazy and shooting the place up. 
Lanza aTax Att for GE..Imagine that!! And Holmes a Fat Cat at FICO. 
That's simply Amazing...

We should all hope & pray that it was just a set up hoax & 
20 children didn't really get killed ~


----------



## jillian

in other words you're a nutter...


----------



## BluesMistress

jillian said:


> in other words you're a nutter...



Me ~ Hahaha ...No Not at All ~
This is my favorite Forum on USMB ~
I read some real Nutter stuff here. It is simply entertaining. Some like SUDUKO..
Sometimes I like to post shit just to help stir the pot...
It sure Didn't take long for me to stir yours
Peace ~


----------



## SFC Ollie

I can't believe the nutters have started on this when the investigation isn't even over yet.........


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> I can't believe the nutters have started on this when the investigation isn't even over yet.........



The "gotcha" factor at work. Who will author the first CT that sticks? I find interesting the slugfests within the "truther" movement with the prominent players trashing other CTs and their theories in a battle I call "Who's the Biggest Moron?"


----------



## SAYIT

BluesMistress said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you're a nutter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me ~ Hahaha ...No Not at All ~
> This is my favorite Forum on USMB ~
> I read some real Nutter stuff here. It is simply entertaining. Some like SUDUKO..
> Sometimes I like to post shit just to help stir the pot...
> It sure Didn't take long for me to stir yours
> Peace ~
Click to expand...


Considering the subject matter, stirring the pot is clearly trolling. You may someday have something of value to add but nobody will take you seriously if you're a troll.


----------



## earlycuyler

BluesMistress said:


> I don't know what happened. I don't know what to believe. I see that there are a lot of unanswered questions. It it a Conspiricy??? Who Knows? That's why it call a theory ~ An Idea. Another question...Thinking out of the box. Debating ideas..Not name calling...
> 
> I find that Both Adam Lanza and James Holmes have fathers that are BIG in the banking scene. BIG MONEY. Both surround the LIBOR scandle..Not directly but...What are the chances of both very intelligent boys from very good homes going Batshit Crazy and shooting the place up.
> Lanza aTax Att for GE..Imagine that!! And Holmes a Fat Cat at FICO.
> That's simply Amazing...
> 
> We should all hope & pray that it was just a set up hoax &
> 20 children didn't really get killed ~



Don't know. Coffins are costly. Especially the small ones. Lot of effort, little evidence other then insinuations.


----------



## earlycuyler

SFC Ollie said:


> I can't believe the nutters have started on this when the investigation isn't even over yet.........



Its about money. All the conspiracy theories are about money.


----------



## MisterBeale

paulitician said:


> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.



It's weird you should say that.  My son and I listen to NPR every morning before he goes to school.  One morning a few days after the incident, they were interviewing a mom, a grandmother, and a sibling of one of the students.  They were all cheery, light hearted, but oddly, most of all, they spoke in condemnation of the shooter and gun violence, like that was the first thing on their minds after their son/grandson/brother had been killed. . . A POLITICAL AGENDA.  

Generally I take these things as a given on the radio stations I listen to, NPR, the conservative talk radio stations, etc.  I didn't think much of it.  It was my son who asked me. . . "Dad, are these actors or actual people who lost somebody in the shooting?  Why are they concerned with the shooter and gun control if they just lost someone, shouldn't they be more heart broken?"

That is when I got to thinking that maybe all the people that press was presenting to the public as relatives of the victims maybe weren't quite legitamate.  I really do believe that the incident was a planned event to push an agenda.

Do I believe children died?  You bet I do.  Do I believe Peter Lanza did it?  Nope.  Not one bit.  I believe a clandestine agency probably took him and his mother out at his mom's house and dropped his body off at the school.  If he was going to do it and planned to commit suicide, I don't think he'd have bothered with a bullet proof vest.  Nor would he have left the gun that he was supposed to have used in the trunk of his mom's car.  Nor would the guy that helped carry it out have been spotted in the woods behind the school, etc.

Was the body count exaggerated?  Probably.  The parents that were interviewed on TV might have not been real parents or may have been connected with parents that never lost children.  All of the nefarious dealings of clandestine agencies, we will never know.  All we will know is that this is a forced issue.  This school shooting has nothing to do with gun control.  It is like the Reichstag fire, it is an excuse to enact policy.  Like Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  And what the hell, if you don't have the crises you need to set the agenda you want. . . . create one.






If he did do it, more than likely he was a victim of S-quad technology mind altering technology that is used by the military and the CIA against their foes to achieve their ends. (Though you will get an official denial from the establishment that such a thing exists.  So naturally, we must put on our tin foil hats here.  But let us not be cads, we are educated people.)  http://educate-yourself.org/cn/mindcontrolwithsilentsounds24jun05.shtml
http://www.scribd.com/doc/51874169/Electronic-Harassment-Silent-Sound-Spread-Spectrum


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird you should say that.  My son and I listen to NPR every morning before he goes to school.  One morning a few days after the incident, they were interviewing a mom, a grandmother, and a sibling of one of the students.  They were all cheery, light hearted, but oddly, most of all, they spoke in condemnation of the shooter and gun violence, like that was the first thing on their minds after their son/grandson/brother had been killed. . . A POLITICAL AGENDA.
> 
> Generally I take these things as a given on the radio stations I listen to, NPR, the conservative talk radio stations, etc.  I didn't think much of it.  It was my son who asked me. . . "Dad, are these actors or actual people who lost somebody in the shooting?  Why are they concerned with the shooter and gun control if they just lost someone, shouldn't they be more heart broken?"
> 
> That is when I got to thinking that maybe all the people that press was presenting to the public as relatives of the victims maybe weren't quite legitamate.  I really do believe that the incident was a planned event to push an agenda.
> 
> Do I believe children died?  You bet I do.  Do I believe Peter Lanza did it?  Nope.  Not one bit.  I believe a clandestine agency probably took him and his mother out at his mom's house and dropped his body off at the school.  If he was going to do it and planned to commit suicide, I don't think he'd have bothered with a bullet proof vest.  Nor would he have left the gun that he was supposed to have used in the trunk of his mom's car.  Nor would the guy that helped carry it out have been spotted in the woods behind the school, etc.
> 
> Was the body count exaggerated?  Probably.  The parents that were interviewed on TV might have not been real parents or may have been connected with parents that never lost children.  All of the nefarious dealings of clandestine agencies, we will never know.  All we will know is that this is a forced issue.  This school shooting has nothing to do with gun control.  It is like the Reichstag fire, it is an excuse to enact policy.  Like Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  And what the hell, if you don't have the crises you need to set the agenda you want. . . . create one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he did do it, more than likely he was a victim of S-quad technology mind altering technology that is used by the military and the CIA against their foes to achieve their ends. (Though you will get an official denial from the establishment that such a thing exists.  So naturally, we must put on our tin foil hats here.  But let us not be cads, we are educated people.)  http://educate-yourself.org/cn/mindcontrolwithsilentsounds24jun05.shtml
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/51874169/Electronic-Harassment-Silent-Sound-Spread-Spectrum
Click to expand...


Ya know, when I read the first few lines I thought you were being facetious. I thought you were raggin' on the loony tunes CTs on this board, but after reading a bit further I realized you meant every word.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird you should say that.  My son and I listen to NPR every morning before he goes to school.  One morning a few days after the incident, they were interviewing a mom, a grandmother, and a sibling of one of the students.  They were all cheery, light hearted, but oddly, most of all, they spoke in condemnation of the shooter and gun violence, like that was the first thing on their minds after their son/grandson/brother had been killed. . . A POLITICAL AGENDA.
> 
> Generally I take these things as a given on the radio stations I listen to, NPR, the conservative talk radio stations, etc.  I didn't think much of it.  It was my son who asked me. . . "Dad, are these actors or actual people who lost somebody in the shooting?  Why are they concerned with the shooter and gun control if they just lost someone, shouldn't they be more heart broken?"
> 
> That is when I got to thinking that maybe all the people that press was presenting to the public as relatives of the victims maybe weren't quite legitamate.  I really do believe that the incident was a planned event to push an agenda.
> 
> Do I believe children died?  You bet I do.  Do I believe Peter Lanza did it?  Nope.  Not one bit.  I believe a clandestine agency probably took him and his mother out at his mom's house and dropped his body off at the school.  If he was going to do it and planned to commit suicide, I don't think he'd have bothered with a bullet proof vest.  Nor would he have left the gun that he was supposed to have used in the trunk of his mom's car.  Nor would the guy that helped carry it out have been spotted in the woods behind the school, etc.
> 
> Was the body count exaggerated?  Probably.  The parents that were interviewed on TV might have not been real parents or may have been connected with parents that never lost children.  All of the nefarious dealings of clandestine agencies, we will never know.  All we will know is that this is a forced issue.  This school shooting has nothing to do with gun control.  It is like the Reichstag fire, it is an excuse to enact policy.  Like Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  And what the hell, if you don't have the crises you need to set the agenda you want. . . . create one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he did do it, more than likely he was a victim of S-quad technology mind altering technology that is used by the military and the CIA against their foes to achieve their ends. (Though you will get an official denial from the establishment that such a thing exists.  So naturally, we must put on our tin foil hats here.  But let us not be cads, we are educated people.)  http://educate-yourself.org/cn/mindcontrolwithsilentsounds24jun05.shtml
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/51874169/Electronic-Harassment-Silent-Sound-Spread-Spectrum
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

SAYIT said:


> Ya know, when I read the first few lines I thought you were being facetious. I thought you were raggin' on the loony tunes CTs on this board, but after reading a bit further I realized you meant every word.





SFC Ollie said:


>


----------



## Wicked Jester

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird you should say that.  My son and I listen to NPR every morning before he goes to school.  One morning a few days after the incident, they were interviewing a mom, a grandmother, and a sibling of one of the students.  They were all cheery, light hearted, but oddly, most of all, they spoke in condemnation of the shooter and gun violence, like that was the first thing on their minds after their son/grandson/brother had been killed. . . A POLITICAL AGENDA.
> 
> Generally I take these things as a given on the radio stations I listen to, NPR, the conservative talk radio stations, etc.  I didn't think much of it.  It was my son who asked me. . . "Dad, are these actors or actual people who lost somebody in the shooting?  Why are they concerned with the shooter and gun control if they just lost someone, shouldn't they be more heart broken?"
> 
> That is when I got to thinking that maybe all the people that press was presenting to the public as relatives of the victims maybe weren't quite legitamate.  I really do believe that the incident was a planned event to push an agenda.
> 
> Do I believe children died?  You bet I do.  Do I believe Peter Lanza did it?  Nope.  Not one bit.  I believe a clandestine agency probably took him and his mother out at his mom's house and dropped his body off at the school.  If he was going to do it and planned to commit suicide, I don't think he'd have bothered with a bullet proof vest.  Nor would he have left the gun that he was supposed to have used in the trunk of his mom's car.  Nor would the guy that helped carry it out have been spotted in the woods behind the school, etc.
> 
> Was the body count exaggerated?  Probably.  The parents that were interviewed on TV might have not been real parents or may have been connected with parents that never lost children.  All of the nefarious dealings of clandestine agencies, we will never know.  All we will know is that this is a forced issue.  This school shooting has nothing to do with gun control.  It is like the Reichstag fire, it is an excuse to enact policy.  Like Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  And what the hell, if you don't have the crises you need to set the agenda you want. . . . create one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he did do it, more than likely he was a victim of S-quad technology mind altering technology that is used by the military and the CIA against their foes to achieve their ends. (Though you will get an official denial from the establishment that such a thing exists.  So naturally, we must put on our tin foil hats here.  But let us not be cads, we are educated people.)  http://educate-yourself.org/cn/mindcontrolwithsilentsounds24jun05.shtml
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/51874169/Electronic-Harassment-Silent-Sound-Spread-Spectrum
Click to expand...

Hey man, if I provide the Reynold's Wrap, could you fashion me up one of those nifty lil' hats ?

I want to dress up as a total moronic douchebag next Halloween.....If you can hook me up with the hat, all I have to do is rustle up an "Elect Ron Paul" t-shirt, and VOILA, I'll look like the consumate total moronic douchebag.

Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Capstone

For what it's worth, it seems the source of the rumor that linked James Holmes's dad to the LIBOR scandal was a web article by Sorcha Faal (7/25/2012), in which she cited a Russian Federation Ministry of Finance report (which apparently no longer exists for independent verification), paraphrasing it as follows:



> Most important to note about James Holmes, however, this report says, is that his father, Robert Holmes, was said to have been scheduled to testify within the next few weeks before a US Senate panel on the largest bank fraud scandal in world history that is currently unfolding and threatens to destabilize and destroy the Western banking system.



If there exists any corroborative evidence of the cited report, I haven't been able to find it. 

As for Peter Lanza's rumored link to the LIBOR thing and the claim that he was also scheduled to testify before the Senate...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gui-VRT_YZo]CT School Shooter Killer Link To LIBOR SCANDAL? - YouTube[/ame]

That's it. We have nothing more than Fabian4truth's vaguely mentioned "research" (with no citations whatsoever) to go on. 

I'm as open-minded as they come, but I'm amazed that this conspiracy theory has gained any traction at all with so little to support it.

I really think it's better to suspend judgment ...than to support _any_ explanation before more information becomes available.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> For what it's worth, it seems the source of the rumor that linked James Holmes's dad to the LIBOR scandal was a web article by Sorcha Faal (7/25/2012), in which she cited a Russian Federation Ministry of Finance report (which apparently no longer exists for independent verification), paraphrasing it as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important to note about James Holmes, however, this report says, is that his father, Robert Holmes, was said to have been scheduled to testify within the next few weeks before a US Senate panel on the largest bank fraud scandal in world history that is currently unfolding and threatens to destabilize and destroy the Western banking system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there exists any corroborative evidence of the cited report, I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> As for Peter Lanza's rumored link to the LIBOR thing and the claim that he was also scheduled to testify before the Senate...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gui-VRT_YZo]CT School Shooter Killer Link To LIBOR SCANDAL? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> That's it. We have nothing more than Fabian4truth's vaguely mentioned "research" (with no citations whatsoever) to go on.
> 
> I'm as open-minded as they come, but I'm amazed that this conspiracy theory has gained any traction at all with so little to support it.
> 
> I really think it's better to suspend judgment ...than to support _any_ explanation before more information becomes available.
Click to expand...


The point being, anyone who jumps into most of these CTs with both feet will get nothing but wet. I've noticed there are some relatively rational CTs who actually do a bit of checking on the "facts" but what I mostly encounter here is the MisterBeale type ... full flame Twilight Zoners with absolutely no connection to reality and neither the desire nor the capacity to be connected.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, when I read the first few lines I thought you were being facetious. I thought you were raggin' on the loony tunes CTs on this board, but after reading a bit further I realized you meant every word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

It still amazes me that so much can be said when the investigation isn't even complete, and not just the loons here but Bidens panel in Washington....Never let a good crises go to waste.....

But hey, isn't this what the people voted for?

Not I..........


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> It still amazes me that so much can be said when the investigation isn't even complete, and not just the loons here but Bidens panel in Washington....Never let a good crises go to waste.....
> 
> But hey, isn't this what the people voted for?
> 
> Not I..........



Ollie, you know my position on this. 

Still, I have sympathy because the timing of this is astounding. Obama could not have prayed for anything more perfect than this to promote his agenda of revoking civil rights. It could not be more perfect if he set the whole thing up himself.

I'm sure it's just an astounding coincidence and random luck for Obama, though. Leftist would never deliberately kill children to promote a political agenda.


{ GIs latest survey found slightly higher numbers in 2008, but these may be due to the addition of abortionists missed in previous surveys. Increasing numbers of chemical abotions have also helped arrest previous declines.

Using AGI figures through 2008, estimating 1,212,400 abortions for 2009 through 2011, and factoring in the possible 3 percent undercount GI estimates for its own figures, the total number of abortions performed in the U.S. since 1973 equals 54,559,615.}
Christian Life Resources


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that what you regard as factual is not as manipulated as you believe the government's is?!
> all of what you post appears to be the paranoid version of the weekly world news but a lot less credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
Click to expand...


It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.


----------



## paulitician

Delia said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be terrible to live with all that Paranoia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
Click to expand...


I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, listen carefully to what the parents are saying. It all sounds like scripted stories and propaganda. Spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird you should say that.  My son and I listen to NPR every morning before he goes to school.  One morning a few days after the incident, they were interviewing a mom, a grandmother, and a sibling of one of the students.  They were all cheery, light hearted, but oddly, most of all, they spoke in condemnation of the shooter and gun violence, like that was the first thing on their minds after their son/grandson/brother had been killed. . . A POLITICAL AGENDA.
> 
> Generally I take these things as a given on the radio stations I listen to, NPR, the conservative talk radio stations, etc.  I didn't think much of it.  It was my son who asked me. . . "Dad, are these actors or actual people who lost somebody in the shooting?  Why are they concerned with the shooter and gun control if they just lost someone, shouldn't they be more heart broken?"
> 
> That is when I got to thinking that maybe all the people that press was presenting to the public as relatives of the victims maybe weren't quite legitamate.  I really do believe that the incident was a planned event to push an agenda.
> 
> Do I believe children died?  You bet I do.  Do I believe Peter Lanza did it?  Nope.  Not one bit.  I believe a clandestine agency probably took him and his mother out at his mom's house and dropped his body off at the school.  If he was going to do it and planned to commit suicide, I don't think he'd have bothered with a bullet proof vest.  Nor would he have left the gun that he was supposed to have used in the trunk of his mom's car.  Nor would the guy that helped carry it out have been spotted in the woods behind the school, etc.
> 
> Was the body count exaggerated?  Probably.  The parents that were interviewed on TV might have not been real parents or may have been connected with parents that never lost children.  All of the nefarious dealings of clandestine agencies, we will never know.  All we will know is that this is a forced issue.  This school shooting has nothing to do with gun control.  It is like the Reichstag fire, it is an excuse to enact policy.  Like Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  And what the hell, if you don't have the crises you need to set the agenda you want. . . . create one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he did do it, more than likely he was a victim of S-quad technology mind altering technology that is used by the military and the CIA against their foes to achieve their ends. (Though you will get an official denial from the establishment that such a thing exists.  So naturally, we must put on our tin foil hats here.  But let us not be cads, we are educated people.)  http://educate-yourself.org/cn/mindcontrolwithsilentsounds24jun05.shtml
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/51874169/Electronic-Harassment-Silent-Sound-Spread-Spectrum
Click to expand...


Thats why many are now discussing the 'Crisis Actor' issue. If you listen more closely to most of the parents being interviewed, you'll begin to notice a common scripted propaganda pattern. Sometimes they actually sound like they're giving a prepared political speech. Many just don't sound like real grieving parents. But that's just my assessment anyway.


----------



## Article 15

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



Wow.

Negged.


----------



## Article 15

Toro said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> What's ironic is that you morons really think you are skeptics, and you think you see the world as it is while everyone else are sheep.  In fact, it's the opposite.
> 
> You have no concept of context.  You are totally unable to discern between the probable and improbable.
> 
> You guys are the most gullible idiots on the planet.
Click to expand...


^that


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me that so much can be said when the investigation isn't even complete, and not just the loons here but Bidens panel in Washington....Never let a good crises go to waste.....
> 
> But hey, isn't this what the people voted for?
> 
> Not I..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you know my position on this.
> 
> Still, I have sympathy because the timing of this is astounding. Obama could not have prayed for anything more perfect than this to promote his agenda of revoking civil rights. It could not be more perfect if he set the whole thing up himself.
> 
> I'm sure it's just an astounding coincidence and random luck for Obama, though. Leftist would never deliberately kill children to promote a political agenda.
> 
> 
> { GIs latest survey found slightly higher numbers in 2008, but these may be due to the addition of abortionists missed in previous surveys. Increasing numbers of chemical abotions have also helped arrest previous declines.
> 
> Using AGI figures through 2008, estimating 1,212,400 abortions for 2009 through 2011, and factoring in the possible 3 percent undercount GI estimates for its own figures, the total number of abortions performed in the U.S. since 1973 equals 54,559,615.}
> Christian Life Resources
Click to expand...


I'm trying to figure out exactly what you mean by the timing of this.  You mean, as opposed to the other mass shootings that have taken place in the US, both during and before Obama's presidency?  Is there some anti-gun legislation that Obama was pushing just prior to the Sandy Hook tragedy?  How is this in any way a matter of timing?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
Click to expand...


Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.

I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.

Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.


----------



## paulitician

Beware of the Government/Media Complex. There is no 'Independent Media' in America anymore. They rely solely on spoon-fed Government information or propaganda, for their reporting. I mean, does anyone seriously believe the Media is going to do their own independent and thorough investigation of this incident? It's not gonna happen. They'll spoon-feed the Public what they're spoon-fed by the Government. And that really is the sad reality. 'News & Information' is carefully managed. The Public only sees what its allowed to see. So questioning the Government/Media Complex is not Paranoia. All Americans should do it. Because the fact is, our Government & Media do often lie. That's just the way it is.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
Click to expand...


Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts." They've been marginalized by way of ridicule. It's an old and quite effective tactic. So Big Brother's not very worried. 

However, the Internet does pose somewhat of a challenge for him. It's definitely too free and wide open for his liking. And that's exactly why he's constantly attempting to seize absolute control of it. It's the only medium that offers alternative News & Information. And that does complicate things for Big Brother. Our Government carefully manages news information. So at some point, the Internet will have to be completely controlled. And they're getting to that, as we speak. So stay tuned.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts." They've been marginalized by way of ridicule. It's an old and quite effective tactic. So Big Brother's not very worried.
> 
> However, the Internet does pose somewhat of a challenge for him. It's definitely too free and wide open for his liking. And that's exactly whay he's constantly attempting to seize absolute control of it. It's the only medium that offers alternative News & Information. And that does complicate things for Big Brother. Our Government carefully manages news information. So at some point, the Internet will have to be completely controlled. And they're getting to that, as we speak. So stay tuned.
Click to expand...


Is it comforting to think of government as 'he', as some monolithic entity with one plan, one will, one focus?  That our government is not made up of elected officials, from varying backgrounds, with varying ideas about what is or isn't right?  I don't trust politicians or government in particular, but you can't see how your distrust has become it's own form of disinformation.  You believe easily whenever it is anti-government.  Rather than distrusting everything you are told, you distrust very selectively.  You aren't discovering truth, you are merely looking for ideas that conform to what you already believe.  And you need no evidence to accept them.

Of course, I know I'm not going to convince you or the other conspiracy posters here.  I do think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily, though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> I'm trying to figure out exactly what you mean by the timing of this.



I mean that right after the reelection of Obama, a tragedy happens that exactly coincides with the stated agenda of the Administration to severely restrict or revoke 2nd amendment civil liberties.

Again, there is no way this could have been more perfect from the perspective of promoting the agenda of the Administration. It's an incredibly coincidence of jaw-dropping luck that a shooting of children happens at the exact second Obama wants to disarm the peasantry.



> You mean, as opposed to the other mass shootings that have taken place in the US, both during and before Obama's presidency?  Is there some anti-gun legislation that Obama was pushing just prior to the Sandy Hook tragedy?  How is this in any way a matter of timing?



Obama said all last year that revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term. Right after reelection, he gets the gift of a tragedy that can be manipulated almost as if it were scripted.

What a bit of luck, eh?


*You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.
Rahm Emanuel *


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts." They've been marginalized by way of ridicule. It's an old and quite effective tactic. So Big Brother's not very worried.
> 
> However, the Internet does pose somewhat of a challenge for him. It's definitely too free and wide open for his liking. And that's exactly whay he's constantly attempting to seize absolute control of it. It's the only medium that offers alternative News & Information. And that does complicate things for Big Brother. Our Government carefully manages news information. So at some point, the Internet will have to be completely controlled. And they're getting to that, as we speak. So stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it comforting to think of government as 'he', as some monolithic entity with one plan, one will, one focus?  That our government is not made up of elected officials, from varying backgrounds, with varying ideas about what is or isn't right?  I don't trust politicians or government in particular, but you can't see how your distrust has become it's own form of disinformation.  You believe easily whenever it is anti-government.  Rather than distrusting everything you are told, you distrust very selectively.  You aren't discovering truth, you are merely looking for ideas that conform to what you already believe.  And you need no evidence to accept them.
> 
> Of course, I know I'm not going to convince you or the other conspiracy posters here.  I do think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily, though.
Click to expand...


See, i also think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily. The Government/Media Complex gives you a story, and most of you wholeheartedly embrace it immediately. All Americans have now, is Blind Faith. Faith in the belief the Government/Media Complex is telling them the truth. Well, i don't have such blind faith. But hey, call me a 'Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nut.' That's cool with me. Nothing new or original there. I can take it.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out exactly what you mean by the timing of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that right after the reelection of Obama, a tragedy happens that exactly coincides with the stated agenda of the Administration to severely restrict or revoke 2nd amendment civil liberties.
> 
> Again, there is no way this could have been more perfect from the perspective of promoting the agenda of the Administration. It's an incredibly coincidence of jaw-dropping luck that a shooting of children happens at the exact second Obama wants to disarm the peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, as opposed to the other mass shootings that have taken place in the US, both during and before Obama's presidency?  Is there some anti-gun legislation that Obama was pushing just prior to the Sandy Hook tragedy?  How is this in any way a matter of timing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama said all last year that revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term. Right after reelection, he gets the gift of a tragedy that can be manipulated almost as if it were scripted.
> 
> What a bit of luck, eh?
> 
> 
> *You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.
> Rahm Emanuel *
Click to expand...


Unfortunately we'll never know what happened, or didn't happen. These things are very carefully managed by the Government & Media. We'll know what they want us to know. Most Americans believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. And our Government understands that completely. It just can't be true if the Government and Idiot Box didn't say so. Sadly, that is the mentality of most Americans. The result of years & years of Dumbing-Down i guess. It's so sad.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQc7mbHpjcE]More Proof Sandy Hook was Staged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Well, this guy pretty much says it all, about these tinfoil hat wearing lunatics:^^^^^^^
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVHykZnvaWE]Exposing Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theorist IDIOTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq8jTnREw5k]Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, this guy pretty much says it all, about these tinfoil hat wearing lunatics:^^^^^^^
> Exposing Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theorist IDIOTS - YouTube



Good for him. He's questioning. Now he needs to take the next step, and start questioning more.


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0z4jTDQbio]Psyops 101: A brief history of fake news - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, this guy pretty much says it all, about these tinfoil hat wearing lunatics: ...



And at the same time perpetuated the stereotype associated with debunker crowds, with a tirade so heavily laden with childish insults it was kind of hard to pick out the argument.

Anyway, here's the image on which it was based:






It's a tough call, but I think it's fair to say: the _younger sister in the same (or similar) dress_ hypothesis seems plausible.

What do you say, Paulitician?


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, when I read the first few lines I thought you were being facetious. I thought you were raggin' on the loony tunes CTs on this board, but after reading a bit further I realized you meant every word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah yes. Only you and your fellow CT types can see clearly and the rest of us are just blind sheeple. I suppose if I was you I'd have to tell myself the same crap. Here's a tip: you're not the only bright, intuitive people on the planet.


----------



## MisterBeale

paulitician said:


> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube



Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!

Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
*
Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*





© The Newtown Bee
(Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )


> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened  if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bees article was taken down on Monday December 17th. Of course, a plausible explanation is that a reporter mistook another teacher for the principal.
> 
> We were initially told that two handguns  a Glock and a Sig Sauer  were found next to the body of the dead shooter, while a third weapon, a .223-caliber rifle was also recovered in the trunk of a car later, in the schools parking lot. All of the weapons were allegedly legally bought and registered in Nancy Lanzas name. The car was later identified as a black Honda, also registered in her name. More weapons have since been introduced to the story but well get back to those later on.
> 
> Besides anonymous law enforcement officials telling the media that Adam Lanza was a former pupil at the school, they also said his mother was currently a teacher there, that she was found among the dead and that her son had specifically sought out her classroom first. But when it emerged that teaching staff at the school had never heard of a Nancy Lanza, it was suggested that she was a substitute teacher whose name therefore mightnt appear on staff lists.
> 
> But this claim too has disappeared down the memory hole because its now known that Nancy had no connection with the school. Adam Lanza was in fact home-schooled. Nancy Lanza has since been painted as a survivalist who loved firearms, taught her sons how to shoot and was stockpiling because she was worried about economic collapse.


(Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> For what it's worth, it seems the source of the rumor that linked James Holmes's dad to the LIBOR scandal was a web article by Sorcha Faal (7/25/2012), in which she cited a Russian Federation Ministry of Finance report (which apparently no longer exists for independent verification), paraphrasing it as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important to note about James Holmes, however, this report says, is that his father, Robert Holmes, was said to have been scheduled to testify within the next few weeks before a US Senate panel on the largest bank fraud scandal in world history that is currently unfolding and threatens to destabilize and destroy the Western banking system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there exists any corroborative evidence of the cited report, I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> As for Peter Lanza's rumored link to the LIBOR thing and the claim that he was also scheduled to testify before the Senate...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gui-VRT_YZo]CT School Shooter Killer Link To LIBOR SCANDAL? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> That's it. We have nothing more than Fabian4truth's vaguely mentioned "research" (with no citations whatsoever) to go on.
> 
> I'm as open-minded as they come, but I'm amazed that this conspiracy theory has gained any traction at all with so little to support it.
> 
> I really think it's better to suspend judgment ...than to support _any_ explanation before more information becomes available.
Click to expand...


Thanks for doing the diggin;, Cap. I seem to recall Faal was the author of the 500 Americans massacred in Texas by our military hoax a few years ago. Most of these CTs are just looking to make a name and some bucks. The truth is always in short supply. Here's the 411 on Faal:
Sorcha Faal is the alleged author of an ongoing series of "reports" published at WhatDoesItMean.com, whose work is of such quality that even other conspiracy nutters don't think much of it. There is a high chance that "Sorcha Faal" is actually David Booth, the owner/operator of the website, or someone collaborating with him. 

The character "Sorcha Faal" is supposed to be a female Russian scientist, about whom none of the corroborating details check out (work, academic affiliations, etc). To boot, "her" name isn't even Russian. It's pretty much as far from a Russian name as one could get.    


Sorcha Faal - RationalWiki


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me that so much can be said when the investigation isn't even complete, and not just the loons here but Bidens panel in Washington....Never let a good crises go to waste.....
> 
> But hey, isn't this what the people voted for?
> 
> Not I..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you know my position on this.
> 
> Still, I have sympathy because the timing of this is astounding. Obama could not have prayed for anything more perfect than this to promote his agenda of revoking civil rights. It could not be more perfect if he set the whole thing up himself.
> 
> I'm sure it's just an astounding coincidence and random luck for Obama, though. Leftist would never deliberately kill children to promote a political agenda.
Click to expand...


Coincidence? Is it not possible that Obama is just reacting, as many are, to the tragedy? That he had no civil rights stealing agenda and is just voicing what so many Americans are saying or thinking? Is it not possible he would have been doing and saying the same things if Sandy Hook occurred a year ago or a year from now?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
Click to expand...


You are basically admitting you have no credible facts to refute the media reports, just a default position which says "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and our media is in bed with Big Bro. You must have lucid moments when even you recognize the flimsiness of your position. All normal peeps try to weed out the BS and find the truth. You just assume that everything is a conspiracy and unflinchingly accept any CT 'facts" as authored.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT:

Disinformation agents are generally difficult to read (figuratively and literally), since their garbage usually seems legitimate on the surface and often appears to support the very positions its designed to ultimately undermine.

As far as I'm concerned, the jury's still out on this Sandy Hook thing.


----------



## MisterBeale

I'm confused, exactly which part of this story is linked to Sorcha Fail?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict another dodge in 5...4...3...
Click to expand...


He came clean today (below), finally admitting he has little in the way of credible sources for his "knowledge" because they are so few and so difficult to find. He nonetheless, like most of his co-CT religionists, clings desperately to the idea that only he and they can discern truth and the rest of us are just blind sheeple. Pompous jackasses.    

"It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do."   -  Paulitician


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, everything you see in regards to 'News & Information' is spoon-fed to the Media by our Government. They rely solely on Government approved information, or propaganda. Many still believe the Media is independent and conducts their own thorough investigations, but that's just not the case anymore. They've become incredibly lazy and reliant on spoon-fed Government information. It is a Government/Media Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
Click to expand...


Got it, you've got nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.......


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts."
Click to expand...


Maybe, just maybe, it's because that's exactly what you are.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out exactly what you mean by the timing of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that right after the reelection of Obama, a tragedy happens that exactly coincides with the stated agenda of the Administration to severely restrict or revoke 2nd amendment civil liberties.
> 
> Again, there is no way this could have been more perfect from the perspective of promoting the agenda of the Administration. It's an incredibly coincidence of jaw-dropping luck that a shooting of children happens at the exact second Obama wants to disarm the peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, as opposed to the other mass shootings that have taken place in the US, both during and before Obama's presidency?  Is there some anti-gun legislation that Obama was pushing just prior to the Sandy Hook tragedy?  How is this in any way a matter of timing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama said all last year that revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term. Right after reelection, he gets the gift of a tragedy that can be manipulated almost as if it were scripted.
Click to expand...


I don't suppose you could post a credible link to an Obama quote in which he said "revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term." 
I've been busy and must have missed it. Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> *Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.*
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> 
> 
> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened  if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bees article was taken down on Monday December 17th. Of course, a plausible explanation is that a reporter mistook another teacher for the principal.
> 
> We were initially told that two handguns  a Glock and a Sig Sauer  were found next to the body of the dead shooter, while a third weapon, a .223-caliber rifle was also recovered in the trunk of a car later, in the schools parking lot. All of the weapons were allegedly legally bought and registered in Nancy Lanzas name. The car was later identified as a black Honda, also registered in her name. More weapons have since been introduced to the story but well get back to those later on.
> 
> Besides anonymous law enforcement officials telling the media that Adam Lanza was a former pupil at the school, they also said his mother was currently a teacher there, that she was found among the dead and that her son had specifically sought out her classroom first. But when it emerged that teaching staff at the school had never heard of a Nancy Lanza, it was suggested that she was a substitute teacher whose name therefore mightnt appear on staff lists.
> 
> But this claim too has disappeared down the memory hole because its now known that Nancy had no connection with the school. Adam Lanza was in fact home-schooled. Nancy Lanza has since been painted as a survivalist who loved firearms, taught her sons how to shoot and was stockpiling because she was worried about economic collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
Click to expand...


Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts." They've been marginalized by way of ridicule. It's an old and quite effective tactic. So Big Brother's not very worried.
> 
> However, the Internet does pose somewhat of a challenge for him. It's definitely too free and wide open for his liking. And that's exactly whay he's constantly attempting to seize absolute control of it. It's the only medium that offers alternative News & Information. And that does complicate things for Big Brother. Our Government carefully manages news information. So at some point, the Internet will have to be completely controlled. And they're getting to that, as we speak. So stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it comforting to think of government as 'he', as some monolithic entity with one plan, one will, one focus?  That our government is not made up of elected officials, from varying backgrounds, with varying ideas about what is or isn't right?  I don't trust politicians or government in particular, but you can't see how your distrust has become it's own form of disinformation.  You believe easily whenever it is anti-government.  Rather than distrusting everything you are told, you distrust very selectively.  You aren't discovering truth, you are merely looking for ideas that conform to what you already believe.  And you need no evidence to accept them.
> 
> Of course, I know I'm not going to convince you or the other conspiracy posters here.  I do think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, i also think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily. The Government/Media Complex gives you a story, and most of you wholeheartedly embrace it immediately. All Americans have now, is Blind Faith. Faith in the belief the Government/Media Complex is telling them the truth. Well, i don't have such blind faith. But hey, call me a 'Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nut.' That's cool with me. Nothing new or original there. I can take it.
Click to expand...


Take it? You revel in it. You think it's a badge of honor. I suspect you have a whole hatrack full of 'em.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out exactly what you mean by the timing of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that right after the reelection of Obama, a tragedy happens that exactly coincides with the stated agenda of the Administration to severely restrict or revoke 2nd amendment civil liberties.
> 
> Again, there is no way this could have been more perfect from the perspective of promoting the agenda of the Administration. It's an incredibly coincidence of jaw-dropping luck that a shooting of children happens at the exact second Obama wants to disarm the peasantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, as opposed to the other mass shootings that have taken place in the US, both during and before Obama's presidency?  Is there some anti-gun legislation that Obama was pushing just prior to the Sandy Hook tragedy?  How is this in any way a matter of timing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama said all last year that revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term. Right after reelection, he gets the gift of a tragedy that can be manipulated almost as if it were scripted.
> 
> What a bit of luck, eh?
> 
> 
> *You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.
> Rahm Emanuel *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we'll never know what happened, or didn't happen. These things are very carefully managed by the Government & Media. We'll know what they want us to know. Most Americans believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. And our Government understands that completely. It just can't be true if the Government and Idiot Box didn't say so. Sadly, that is the mentality of most Americans. The result of years & years of Dumbing-Down i guess. It's so sad.
Click to expand...


    
Yeah. Were so dumb and you're soooo sharp.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this guy pretty much says it all, about these tinfoil hat wearing lunatics:^^^^^^^
> Exposing Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theorist IDIOTS - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him. He's questioning. Now he needs to take the next step, and start questioning more.
Click to expand...


He only questions your sanity ... I question your humanity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> I don't suppose you could post a credible link to an Obama quote in which he said "revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term."
> I've been busy and must have missed it. Thanks.



{I dont think that we can get that done. But what we can do is to provide just some common-sense enforcement. The efforts by law enforcement to obtain the information required to trace back guns that have been used in crimes to unscrupulous gun dealers. As president, I intend to make it happen. We essentially have two realities, when it comes to guns, in this country. Youve got the tradition of lawful gun ownership. It is very important for many Americans to be able to hunt, fish, take their kids out, teach them how to shoot. Then youve got the reality of 34 Chicago public school students who get shot down on the streets of Chicago. We can reconcile those two realities by making sure the Second Amendment is respected and that people are able to lawfully own guns, but that we also start cracking down on the kinds of abuses of firearms that we see on the streets. }

Barack Obama on the Issues


----------



## SAYIT

Quote: Uncensored
Obama said all last year that revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term. Right after reelection, he gets the gift of a tragedy that can be manipulated almost as if it were scripted.



Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you could post a credible link to an Obama quote in which he said "revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term."
> I've been busy and must have missed it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {I dont think that we can get that done. But what we can do is to provide just some common-sense enforcement. The efforts by law enforcement to obtain the information required to trace back guns that have been used in crimes to unscrupulous gun dealers. As president, I intend to make it happen. We essentially have two realities, when it comes to guns, in this country. Youve got the tradition of lawful gun ownership. It is very important for many Americans to be able to hunt, fish, take their kids out, teach them how to shoot. Then youve got the reality of 34 Chicago public school students who get shot down on the streets of Chicago. We can reconcile those two realities by making sure the Second Amendment is respected and that people are able to lawfully own guns, but that we also start cracking down on the kinds of abuses of firearms that we see on the streets. }
> 
> Barack Obama on the Issues
Click to expand...


Thanks for that link but I don't see anywhere in that 2008 quote that he says anything about revoking the 2nd Amendment in his 2nd term as President. You claimed he said it "all last year." There must be something which supports your claim.


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHv_RhVgfUQ&feature=player_embedded]Absolute Proof Sandy Hook was Staged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

SFC Ollie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> *Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.*
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> 
> 
> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened  if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bees article was taken down on Monday December 17th. Of course, a plausible explanation is that a reporter mistook another teacher for the principal.
> 
> We were initially told that two handguns  a Glock and a Sig Sauer  were found next to the body of the dead shooter, while a third weapon, a .223-caliber rifle was also recovered in the trunk of a car later, in the schools parking lot. All of the weapons were allegedly legally bought and registered in Nancy Lanzas name. The car was later identified as a black Honda, also registered in her name. More weapons have since been introduced to the story but well get back to those later on.
> 
> Besides anonymous law enforcement officials telling the media that Adam Lanza was a former pupil at the school, they also said his mother was currently a teacher there, that she was found among the dead and that her son had specifically sought out her classroom first. But when it emerged that teaching staff at the school had never heard of a Nancy Lanza, it was suggested that she was a substitute teacher whose name therefore mightnt appear on staff lists.
> 
> But this claim too has disappeared down the memory hole because its now known that Nancy had no connection with the school. Adam Lanza was in fact home-schooled. Nancy Lanza has since been painted as a survivalist who loved firearms, taught her sons how to shoot and was stockpiling because she was worried about economic collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......
Click to expand...


Oh jesus christ, another reference to your service as though people are supposed to bow to you and kiss your feet.  

This isn't about you.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Capstone

Paulie said:


> Oh jesus christ, another reference to your service as though people are supposed to bow to you and kiss your feet.
> 
> This isn't about you.  Get over yourself.



Ollie was in the service?! 

Who knew?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Paulie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> *Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.*
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, another reference to your service as though people are supposed to bow to you and kiss your feet.
> 
> This isn't about you.  Get over yourself.
Click to expand...


Fuck you paulie, the quoted piece made my service relevant to the conversation, You get over yourself.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......



You needn't use such terse language to convey your point sir.  If you believe the source to be in bad faith or inaccurate, please point out which points are false, and then present counter evidence.  If you look at the credentials of the editorial staff, you will find they are in good order, so your saying, "your source is a load of fucking crap," doesn't make it so.  In fact, you will find that this source is more reliable than all of the major main stream publications, networks, and news wire services.  

The only thing that is "stupid" is making unfounded assertions in logic, this is what the establishment story is.  Sorry if pointing out the obvious offends you.  Now really, who is being stupid for turning a blind eye to FACTS?


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> 
> 
> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened  if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bees article was taken down on Monday December 17th. Of course, a plausible explanation is that a reporter mistook another teacher for the principal.
> 
> We were initially told that two handguns  a Glock and a Sig Sauer  were found next to the body of the dead shooter, while a third weapon, a .223-caliber rifle was also recovered in the trunk of a car later, in the schools parking lot. All of the weapons were allegedly legally bought and registered in Nancy Lanzas name. The car was later identified as a black Honda, also registered in her name. More weapons have since been introduced to the story but well get back to those later on.
> 
> Besides anonymous law enforcement officials telling the media that Adam Lanza was a former pupil at the school, they also said his mother was currently a teacher there, that she was found among the dead and that her son had specifically sought out her classroom first. But when it emerged that teaching staff at the school had never heard of a Nancy Lanza, it was suggested that she was a substitute teacher whose name therefore mightnt appear on staff lists.
> 
> But this claim too has disappeared down the memory hole because its now known that Nancy had no connection with the school. Adam Lanza was in fact home-schooled. Nancy Lanza has since been painted as a survivalist who loved firearms, taught her sons how to shoot and was stockpiling because she was worried about economic collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
Click to expand...


Veterans Today? You consider that Holocaust-denial site credible? What little cred you had is now gone, fool.


----------



## daws101

BluesMistress said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you're a nutter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me ~ Hahaha ...No Not at All ~
> This is my favorite Forum on USMB ~
> I read some real Nutter stuff here. It is simply entertaining. Some like SUDUKO..
> Sometimes I like to post shit just to help stir the pot...
> It sure Didn't take long for me to stir yours
> Peace ~
Click to expand...

the most prominent  symptom of nuttjobbery is denial .


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts." They've been marginalized by way of ridicule. It's an old and quite effective tactic. So Big Brother's not very worried.
> 
> However, the Internet does pose somewhat of a challenge for him. It's definitely too free and wide open for his liking. And that's exactly whay he's constantly attempting to seize absolute control of it. It's the only medium that offers alternative News & Information. And that does complicate things for Big Brother. Our Government carefully manages news information. So at some point, the Internet will have to be completely controlled. And they're getting to that, as we speak. So stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it comforting to think of government as 'he', as some monolithic entity with one plan, one will, one focus?  That our government is not made up of elected officials, from varying backgrounds, with varying ideas about what is or isn't right?  I don't trust politicians or government in particular, but you can't see how your distrust has become it's own form of disinformation.  You believe easily whenever it is anti-government.  Rather than distrusting everything you are told, you distrust very selectively.  You aren't discovering truth, you are merely looking for ideas that conform to what you already believe.  And you need no evidence to accept them.
> 
> Of course, I know I'm not going to convince you or the other conspiracy posters here.  I do think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily, though.
Click to expand...

major bump!


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are basically admitting you have no credible facts to refute the media reports, just a default position which says "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and our media is in bed with Big Bro. You must have lucid moments when even you recognize the flimsiness of your position. All normal peeps try to weed out the BS and find the truth. You just assume that everything is a conspiracy and unflinchingly accept any CT 'facts" as authored.
Click to expand...

it's the standard twoofer dodge, Like all cter's paulitician imagines he is brighter then the rest of us.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it comforting to think of government as 'he', as some monolithic entity with one plan, one will, one focus?  That our government is not made up of elected officials, from varying backgrounds, with varying ideas about what is or isn't right?  I don't trust politicians or government in particular, but you can't see how your distrust has become it's own form of disinformation.  You believe easily whenever it is anti-government.  Rather than distrusting everything you are told, you distrust very selectively.  You aren't discovering truth, you are merely looking for ideas that conform to what you already believe.  And you need no evidence to accept them.
> 
> Of course, I know I'm not going to convince you or the other conspiracy posters here.  I do think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, i also think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily. The Government/Media Complex gives you a story, and most of you wholeheartedly embrace it immediately. All Americans have now, is Blind Faith. Faith in the belief the Government/Media Complex is telling them the truth. Well, i don't have such blind faith. But hey, call me a 'Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nut.' That's cool with me. Nothing new or original there. I can take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it? You revel in it. You think it's a badge of honor. I suspect you have a whole hatrack full of 'em.
Click to expand...

down in the basement of his mother's  house along with his inflatable girlfriend.


----------



## Wicked Jester

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You needn't use such terse language to convey your point sir.  If you believe the source to be in bad faith or inaccurate, please point out which points are false, and then present counter evidence.  If you look at the credentials of the editorial staff, you will find they are in good order, so your saying, "your source is a load of fucking crap," doesn't make it so.  In fact, you will find that this source is more reliable than all of the major main stream publications, networks, and news wire services.
> 
> The only thing that is "stupid" is making unfounded assertions in logic, this is what the establishment story is.  Sorry if pointing out the obvious offends you.  Now really, who is being stupid for turning a blind eye to FACTS?
Click to expand...

Who the *FUCK* appointed YOU the boards speach police officer, you pompous, arrogant, *FUCKING* lil' *ASSWIPE*?

Get over yourself, *SLAPDICK*.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you could post a credible link to an Obama quote in which he said "revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term."
> I've been busy and must have missed it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {I dont think that we can get that done. But what we can do is to provide just some common-sense enforcement. The efforts by law enforcement to obtain the information required to trace back guns that have been used in crimes to unscrupulous gun dealers. As president, I intend to make it happen. We essentially have two realities, when it comes to guns, in this country. Youve got the tradition of lawful gun ownership. It is very important for many Americans to be able to hunt, fish, take their kids out, teach them how to shoot. Then youve got the reality of 34 Chicago public school students who get shot down on the streets of Chicago. We can reconcile those two realities by making sure the Second Amendment is respected and that people are able to lawfully own guns, but that we also start cracking down on the kinds of abuses of firearms that we see on the streets. }
> 
> Barack Obama on the Issues
Click to expand...

a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> *Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.*
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, another reference to your service as though people are supposed to bow to you and kiss your feet.
> 
> This isn't about you.  Get over yourself.
Click to expand...


In case you havent heard,Gomer Ollie expects you to believe that Sibel Edmonds,Susan Lindaur and all these high ranking Senior people to him in the military,Government,intelligence and law enforcment  and the military have no credibility whatsoever.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

That we shouldnt listen to them,that they are wrong and clueless and he is super smart and smarter than them.He sure is entertaining isnt he?

Believe it or not he seriously wants us to believe that THEY are wrong,and HE is right? seriously.I know its hard to believe Im not joking about this  but thats what he actually believes and thinks.I really am not joking as hard as it is to believe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is some great info on the sandy hook shootings the lamestream media wont report.Trolls like Toto and Sayit of course wont watch it since their logic is if youtube said it,its not true of course.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zy227hN5B0]Jews Lead Gun Control Charge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and you dont have to take the word of this guy in that video and in this one either.The proof is in the pudding in this video that the zionists jews are controlling america.If frady cat deniar trolls Toto,Predfan,Say it and others were not so afraid and would take the time to look at this video,they would see that Obama is letting the prime minister of Israel rule the roost in the white house and Obama is clearly mad about it.



Oh and after that prime minister of Israel gives a speech before congress.congres gives him a huge.lous thundering ovation something you would NEVER see them do for someone like the president of New Zealand for instance.

Toto troll of course will say Obama never of course gave an adddress speech praising  Israel and that prime minister never vistited the white house and ruled the roost of course because it was shown on youtube video and everything they say and show is not true.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The writer of the Sandy Hook  Conspiracy was not an NCO, he is not even a veteran, in fact he lost his  Honorary Fellowship at UCL (University College London) because of his conspiracy theories.....

So do you really want to go into credentials?

Your source is nothing more than more unproven unfounded conspiracy BS. 

And what is truly stupid is you small minded assholes stepping on the graves of these children when the investigation isn't even over yet........


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuck out of me, but i happen to be one of those NCO's and your source is a load of fucking crap......... You need to get the crap out of your head so that your brain can start to function......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jesus christ, another reference to your service as though people are supposed to bow to you and kiss your feet.
> 
> This isn't about you.  Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In case you havent heard,Gomer Ollie expects you to believe that Sibel Edmonds,Susan Lindaur and all these high ranking Senior people to him in the military,Government,intelligence and law enforcment  and the military have no credibility whatsoever.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> That we shouldnt listen to them,that they are wrong and clueless and he is super smart and smarter than them.He sure is entertaining isnt he?
> 
> Believe it or not he seriously wants us to believe that THEY are wrong,and HE is right? seriously.I know its hard to believe Im not joking about this  but thats what he actually believes and thinks.I really am not joking as hard as it is to believe.
Click to expand...


We know, you and yours are the only people who can chose credibility....If they don't say what you want to be true at the time then they are not credible..... Now go back to your basement hidy hole......


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically admitting you have no credible facts to refute the media reports, just a default position which says "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and our media is in bed with Big Bro. You must have lucid moments when even you recognize the flimsiness of your position. All normal peeps try to weed out the BS and find the truth. You just assume that everything is a conspiracy and unflinchingly accept any CT 'facts" as authored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the standard twoofer dodge, Like all cter's paulitician imagines he is brighter then the rest of us.
Click to expand...


They all seem to have that pompous, brighter-than-thou POV. They can see so clearly and the rest of us are just blind sheeple. Perhaps it's just a defense mech for their ... um ... shortcomings?


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you could post a credible link to an Obama quote in which he said "revoking the 2nd amendment was one of his major goals in his second term."
> I've been busy and must have missed it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {I dont think that we can get that done. But what we can do is to provide just some common-sense enforcement. The efforts by law enforcement to obtain the information required to trace back guns that have been used in crimes to unscrupulous gun dealers. As president, I intend to make it happen. We essentially have two realities, when it comes to guns, in this country. Youve got the tradition of lawful gun ownership. It is very important for many Americans to be able to hunt, fish, take their kids out, teach them how to shoot. Then youve got the reality of 34 Chicago public school students who get shot down on the streets of Chicago. We can reconcile those two realities by making sure the Second Amendment is respected and that people are able to lawfully own guns, but that we also start cracking down on the kinds of abuses of firearms that we see on the streets. }
> 
> Barack Obama on the Issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.
Click to expand...


Isn't that the basis or "proof" of most CTs? 
Silverstein's "pull it" quote was first used by the CT world as "proof" of a controlled demo on #7. 
Forget the fact that he would likely have no knowledge of demo terms and that he was talking to the NY Fire Chief, neither of whom would have been responsible for calling that shot. When it became known that the phrase is not industry slang for "push the button" the CTs quickly changed their tune. Some CTs now claim that the whole conversation was intended to create confusion and division in the CT World. These CTs are just too funny.


----------



## MisterBeale

SAYIT said:


> They all seem to have that pompous, brighter-than-thou POV. They can see so clearly and the rest of us are just blind sheeple. Perhaps it's just a defense mech for their ... um ... shortcomings?



Listen, I don't pretend that what I believe is the truth.  It is just what _I believe_ is a more consistent explanation for what really happened than what has been presented to me.  Nor do I intend to compare those who accept the establishment purveyed truth as being akin to "sheep," quite the contrary.  I think those who think otherwise are those who are the ones being led to the slaughter.  Here I am, making noise, but still on-line, still participating in the system, aren't I?  I still haven't withdrawn my support of the system.  If I had, I suppose I would have become a bum, a nutty lone survivalist, moved up to the mountains.  But I still buy my kin Christmas presents, I still pay taxes, I still eat the occasion GMO.  So I am ostensible a hypocrite. 

In a free society, shouldn't we be able to civilly discuss and exchange ideas and possible paradigms of reality with out getting our feathers all ruffled?  If we can't, perhaps our cognitive biases and cognitive dissonances need to be reexamined, wouldn't you think? 

"_All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident._"
    ~Arthur Schopenhauer
    German philosopher (1788 - 1860)  

To those who eat, swallow and digest what is fed to them with out questioning at all?  I think they are more like. . . hmmm. . . goats?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0mx5ERj1eI]CAKE "Sheep Go To Heaven" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MisterBeale

paulitician originally posted a video from the "Boiling Frogs" news outlet, so I decided to see what they had to write on the topic.  Their story was pretty much what I suspected it to be.  Although they don't come right out and say it was a false flag or a "hoax," they do say as much as what we are saying here, the incident is being used for an agenda, as the other incidents have troubling aspects to them.

Agenda Driven News





Just an excerpt. . . 


> But why RT Moscow&#8217;s focus on &#8220;assault weapons&#8221;? The accused, Adam Lanza, was immediately declared guilty. According to the Associated Press, the Newtown, Connecticut medical examiner, Dr H. Wayne Carver said that &#8220;all the victims of the Connecticut elementary school shooting were killed up close by multiple rifle shots.&#8221;
> ( http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/183651631.html )
> 
> Yet Fox News (http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/20346133/reports-of-multiple-dead-including-1-child-from-ct-elementary-school-shooting ) reports that &#8220;A CNN reporter said police recovered three weapons at the scene: a Glock and a Sig-Sauer, which are handguns, as well as a .223 Bushmaster rifle. The rifle was in the back seat of the car the gunman drove to the school, the handguns were inside the school.&#8221;
> 
> The same Fox News report says: &#8220;Security measures implemented this year at Sandy Hook [the school] kept doors locked during class hours, and people have to be buzzed in before entering. There is a camera to view whoever enters the building.&#8221; If this report is correct, how did an armed Lanza gain entry to the school?
> 
> I tried to point out to RT Moscow that these news reports indicate that the accused dead gunman, whom no one can interrogate, if he is indeed the culprit, killed the children with handguns, not with an &#8220;assault rifle&#8221; left in the car, but that the medical examiner said the children were killed with rifle shots.
> 
> The discrepancy is obvious. Either the news reports are incorrect, the medical examiner is wrong, or someone other than Adam Lanza shot the children.


http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/2012/12/20/agenda-driven-news/


----------



## MisterBeale

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx9GxXYKx_8]The Sandy Hook Shooting - Fully Exposed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

All you are saying is that the news media tried to report things that they didn't really know anything about.

Why don't you just shut up and let them finish the investigation and then tell us what you think is wrong with the official investigation instead of the guesswork the press was reporting?


----------



## Big_D2

Wicked Jester said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.
Click to expand...


Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.


----------



## Capstone

While the importance of vetting any purported 'evidence' of conspiracy has been illustrated in this thread, I like the message the overall effort sends to _the powers that be_ across the spectrum: namely that we're watching ...*closely*.

Having said that, as much as I hate to admit it, I think some of the amateur investigative journalists on YouTube would do well to take Ollie's advice -- not to stop searching, collecting, and saving material, but to hold off on further speculation until the official investigation is completed and until more information becomes available.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say that for pretty much anything you haven't personally been involved in?  You're ALWAYS going to need to take someone's word for things, at least to some extent; even with video, there are probably going to be things you cannot tell for sure unless you were there.
> 
> I suppose you can go through life believing that nothing happens outside of your own sight/hearing......or you could simply disbelieve everything ever told to you about anything that happens.  Of course, you don't seem to do either.  Instead, you disbelieve what doesn't conform to your preconceived notions of the evil big brother government, with unlimited resources and the will, desire, and acumen to both plan pretty much any nefarious scheme they want to and to carry those plans out without anyone (except for you and others who believe as you do) being any the wiser.
> 
> Comfort yourself by thinking everyone else is a sheep if you like.  The rest of the world is blind, but your eyes are wide open.   It's amazing how much information the minions of the terrible government allow to get out to some schmoes posting youtube videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most who question the Government/Media Complex, are branded "Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nuts."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, it's because that's exactly what you are.
Click to expand...


Maybe? But what do you know? You're just an average Goose Stepping dipshit.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So pray do tell us where you get your news and what makes them so credible.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it, you've got nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.......
Click to expand...


Ah, got an answer you didn't like. Predictable belligerent response. You've got nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, i also think it's funny how so many of you jump onto the same theories so quickly and easily. The Government/Media Complex gives you a story, and most of you wholeheartedly embrace it immediately. All Americans have now, is Blind Faith. Faith in the belief the Government/Media Complex is telling them the truth. Well, i don't have such blind faith. But hey, call me a 'Tin Foil Hat-Wearing Nut.' That's cool with me. Nothing new or original there. I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it? You revel in it. You think it's a badge of honor. I suspect you have a whole hatrack full of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> down in the basement of his mother's  house along with his inflatable girlfriend.
Click to expand...


And now, the old 'down in his mother's basement' insult? Really? Come on Goose Steppers, that all you got? How bout another 'Tin Foil Hat' insult? You dipshits never seem to get enough of that one. Yeah, time for some new material.


----------



## Article 15

^fundamentally a bad person


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician originally posted a video from the "Boiling Frogs" news outlet, so I decided to see what they had to write on the topic.  Their story was pretty much what I suspected it to be.  Although they don't come right out and say it was a false flag or a "hoax," they do say as much as what we are saying here, the incident is being used for an agenda, as the other incidents have troubling aspects to them.
> 
> Agenda Driven News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an excerpt. . .
> 
> 
> 
> But why RT Moscows focus on assault weapons? The accused, Adam Lanza, was immediately declared guilty. According to the Associated Press, the Newtown, Connecticut medical examiner, Dr H. Wayne Carver said that all the victims of the Connecticut elementary school shooting were killed up close by multiple rifle shots.
> ( http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/183651631.html )
> 
> Yet Fox News (http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/20346133/reports-of-multiple-dead-including-1-child-from-ct-elementary-school-shooting ) reports that A CNN reporter said police recovered three weapons at the scene: a Glock and a Sig-Sauer, which are handguns, as well as a .223 Bushmaster rifle. The rifle was in the back seat of the car the gunman drove to the school, the handguns were inside the school.
> 
> The same Fox News report says: Security measures implemented this year at Sandy Hook [the school] kept doors locked during class hours, and people have to be buzzed in before entering. There is a camera to view whoever enters the building. If this report is correct, how did an armed Lanza gain entry to the school?
> 
> I tried to point out to RT Moscow that these news reports indicate that the accused dead gunman, whom no one can interrogate, if he is indeed the culprit, killed the children with handguns, not with an assault rifle left in the car, but that the medical examiner said the children were killed with rifle shots.
> 
> The discrepancy is obvious. Either the news reports are incorrect, the medical examiner is wrong, or someone other than Adam Lanza shot the children.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/2012/12/20/agenda-driven-news/
Click to expand...


If something doesn't seem to be what it appears to be, it's probably because it isn't.


----------



## paulitician

Article 15 said:


> ^fundamentally a bad person



Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Big_D2 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
Click to expand...

Nope, and they never do....they just read past it, and go on to posting inane crap and videos by other goofy members of the Hatter/Nutter Brigade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very difficult endeavor finding alternative news sources. There are very few, and on the Internet for the most part. So i get most of my news from basically the same sources you get yours. I just question their information much more than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you've got nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, got an answer you didn't like. Predictable belligerent response. You've got nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

Article 15 said:


> ^fundamentally a bad person



They did an old TV show based on his "life" ... I think it was called 'Lost in Space."


----------



## earlycuyler

SFC Ollie said:


> All you are saying is that the news media tried to report things that they didn't really know anything about.
> 
> Why don't you just shut up and let them finish the investigation and then tell us what you think is wrong with the official investigation instead of the guesswork the press was reporting?



No money in that. But, why not wait a bit and let the parents and family's morn, then go head and sell the DVD's and stuff ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wicked Jester said:


> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and they never do....they just read past it, and go on to posting inane crap and videos by other goofy members of the Hatter/Nutter Brigade.
Click to expand...


Lies from you as always troll.you frady car deniars are the ones that always run off with your tail between your legs everytime you are challenged to debunk facts and evidence in 9/11 and other government conspiracys  like the chickenshit cowards you are.we address your facts,you just ignore them and evade them and change the subject.

 you know as well as i do you all would be laughed out of a debating hall in seconds if you cowardly debated there the same way you do here.BIG DISINFO AGENT is a well known paid troll who ignores anything that doesnt go along with his version of events and pretends his questions were not answered so Paul probably wisely put him on ignore.

acoording to the logic of you frady cat trolls dismissing youtube videos like you do,the twin towers never fell since it has been shown on youtube videos and anything youtube video say or show is automatically flase in your warped drug headed minds.


----------



## earlycuyler

paulitician said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^fundamentally a bad person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.
Click to expand...


Im repping you for this. I cant not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^fundamentally a bad person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.
Click to expand...




Hey Paul,have you seen this video on this thread by chance? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ld-7-or-lost-libertys-since-9-11-alright.html

Say it troll was the only troll on here who was brave enough to go on there and as you can see,he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is which is no surprise since this chickenshit coward always runs off and can only can only come back with pathetic one liners for his rebutalls when always asked to debunk that five minute video on 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^fundamentally a bad person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im repping you for this. I cant not.
Click to expand...


you trolls always do that since it makes you feel good about yourselfs to bad rep the messenger since the truth hurts you guys. I always feel honored when you guys do that to me cause its proff the truth hurts you guys. give one to me,I love it when you guys have your melt downs cause the truth hurts.


----------



## earlycuyler

Nope. I dont rep beggars. I repped paulitition because he made a worthy post.


----------



## PredFan

Big_D2 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ignored this the first time I posted it. Care to address anything in it?
> 
> 
> 
> These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
Click to expand...


Nope. It was pretty much ignored.


----------



## PredFan

Article 15 said:


> ^fundamentally a bad person



Yes, Eric Holder is a fundamentally bad person.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im repping you for this. I cant not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you trolls always do that since it makes you feel good about yourselfs to bad rep the messenger since the truth hurts you guys. I always feel honored when you guys do that to me cause its proff the truth hurts you guys. give one to me,I love it when you guys have your melt downs cause the truth hurts.
Click to expand...


Actually we continue to neg rep you mostly for your stupidity, and if you were proud of it you wouldn't hide your negative rep....You are ashamed of it and now a liar..... But we knew that.....


----------



## paulitician

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^fundamentally a bad person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're fundamentally a bad person. And that's why you got booted as a Mod. You couldn't handle the pressure, so you lashed out at posters with your childish temper tantrums. You're not only a bad person, but you're also a very weak person. You're just a bitter failed Message Board Mod. But hey, it's time to get over it. So move on dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im repping you for this. I cant not.
Click to expand...


 Yeah, ole Article is one of those bitter Ex-Mod failures. There's a couple other ones loitering around here just like him. He couldn't handle the pressure, so he would get all pissy and lash out at posters who disagreed with him. He was definitely a big fail as a Mod. Now he's only worthy of ridicule. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im repping you for this. I cant not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you trolls always do that since it makes you feel good about yourselfs to bad rep the messenger since the truth hurts you guys. I always feel honored when you guys do that to me cause its proff the truth hurts you guys. give one to me,I love it when you guys have your melt downs cause the truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually we continue to neg rep you mostly for your stupidity, and if you were proud of it you wouldn't hide your negative rep....You are ashamed of it and now a liar..... But we knew that.....
Click to expand...


Even the CT cabal gives him no respect and he can't hide that. Only 276 thanks in over 6400 posts. That's hard to imagine but true. Nobody gives the raging moron the time of day but he keeps pluggin' along anyway, beatin' his dead pony.


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> The Sandy Hook Shooting - Fully Exposed - YouTube



Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> These same quesions have been asked of these loons over on the 9/11 threads.......Don't hold your breath waiting for any answers, 'cause there will not be any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It was pretty much ignored.
Click to expand...


so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was pretty much ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.
Click to expand...


Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.


----------



## Wicked Jester

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was pretty much ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
Click to expand...

Here's the answers, as facts.

A group of crazy jihadi moonbats hijacked 4 planeloads of innocent americans, and rammed three into buildings and 1 into an empty field.....FACT!

A lone crazy lil' dick beater stole his mothers weapons, walked into an elementary school, and brutally blew away 20 innocent american children, and 6 innocent american adults, before putting a bullet through his own head.....FACT!

Those are the facts, those are the answers, period.


----------



## Capstone

earlycuyler said:


> Nope. I dont rep beggars. ...








...inflictatin' unspeechable psycho-cological sufferin's.​


----------



## Delia

paulitician said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
Click to expand...


And how is that any less than what you have? You weren't there.


----------



## Toro

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was pretty much ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
Click to expand...


The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.  It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.

The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.

Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.


----------



## Big_D2

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was any able to answer these questions?  I read through this tread and I didn't see a response but I might have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and they never do....they just read past it, and go on to posting inane crap and videos by other goofy members of the Hatter/Nutter Brigade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies from you as always troll.you frady car deniars are the ones that always run off with your tail between your legs everytime you are challenged to debunk facts and evidence in 9/11 and other government conspiracys  like the chickenshit cowards you are.we address your facts,you just ignore them and evade them and change the subject.
> 
> you know as well as i do you all would be laughed out of a debating hall in seconds if you cowardly debated there the same way you do here.BIG DISINFO AGENT is a well known paid troll
> 
> who ignores anything that doesnt go along with his version of events and pretends his questions were not answered so Paul probably wisely put him on ignore.
> 
> acoording to the logic of you frady cat trolls dismissing youtube videos like you do,the twin towers never fell since it has been shown on youtube videos and anything youtube video say or show is automatically flase in your warped drug headed minds
Click to expand...


For those of you who don't know, this guy & I debated the 9/11 conspiracy a few years ago and now he thinks I am sent by the government to argue against him.

You take yourself WAY too seriously if you think that I or anyone else on this board is a paid government agent that is out to argue against you.


----------



## paulitician

Delia said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is that any less than what you have? You weren't there.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## paulitician

Toro said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.  It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.
> 
> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.
Click to expand...


"Weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectivity."

Actually a very accurate description of you loyal Goose Steppers. Thanks.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questioning does not always = Paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
Click to expand...


And all you have are figments of vivid imaginations, some of whom have only their rigid belief that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and while you seem sincere enough you also seem capable of accepting only CTs as the source of your conclusions. You think that means you are open minded but, in fact, it means the opposite.


----------



## SAYIT

Big_D2 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and they never do....they just read past it, and go on to posting inane crap and videos by other goofy members of the Hatter/Nutter Brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies from you as always troll.you frady car deniars are the ones that always run off with your tail between your legs everytime you are challenged to debunk facts and evidence in 9/11 and other government conspiracys  like the chickenshit cowards you are.we address your facts,you just ignore them and evade them and change the subject.
> 
> you know as well as i do you all would be laughed out of a debating hall in seconds if you cowardly debated there the same way you do here.BIG DISINFO AGENT is a well known paid troll
> 
> who ignores anything that doesnt go along with his version of events and pretends his questions were not answered so Paul probably wisely put him on ignore.
> 
> acoording to the logic of you frady cat trolls dismissing youtube videos like you do,the twin towers never fell since it has been shown on youtube videos and anything youtube video say or show is automatically flase in your warped drug headed minds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't know, this guy & I debated the 9/11 conspiracy a few years ago and now he thinks I am sent by the government to argue against him.
> 
> You take yourself WAY too seriously if you think that I or anyone else on this board is a paid government agent that is out to argue against you.
Click to expand...


There are a number of traits most CTs share including paranoia, a vivid imagination and often higher than average intelligence. It is a self-fulfilling or 'circular' thought process that rigidly excludes rational thought.   

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qICoCw&usg=AFQjCNGQHqketByNuk194XEf7t5ZBQ4iIA


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does in this instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all you have are figments of vivid imaginations, some of whom have only their rigid belief that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and while you seem sincere enough you also seem capable of accepting only CTs as the source of your conclusions. You think that means you are open minded but, in fact, it means the opposite.
Click to expand...


Well, i'm clearly more open minded than you are. I don't believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells me. And i never will. But you're welcome to. I can't open your mind. Only you can do that.


----------



## Mad Scientist

paulitician said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.  It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.
> 
> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectivity."
> 
> Actually a very accurate description of you loyal Goose Steppers. Thanks.
Click to expand...

And those that think the Stock Market ISN'T rigged!


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.  It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.
> 
> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectivity."
> 
> Actually a very accurate description of you loyal Goose Steppers. Thanks.
Click to expand...


The most infamous "goose steppers" were the Nazis. Do you infer that anyone who doesn't don the foil hat is a Nazi, Princess?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.  It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.
> 
> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectivity."
> 
> Actually a very accurate description of you loyal Goose Steppers. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most infamous "goose steppers" were the Nazis. Do you infer that anyone who doesn't don the foil hat is a Nazi, Princess?
Click to expand...


I calls em like i sees em.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is that any less than what you have? You weren't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Does this sound like anyone we know:
"Imagine that everything we think we understand about how the world works is, in fact, an elaborate hoax. Democracy is a sham designed to fool us into believing we are in control. That a small group of unknown, unaccountable elites is actually pulling the strings and pretty much deciding the course of history; everything from the world economy and the conduct of nations to the media and pop culture is under their complete control. Anyone who says otherwise has either been fooled by the conspiracy or is an agent of disinformation."
Personality and Conspiracy Theories: What Your Beliefs Say About You | Psychology Today


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all you have are figments of vivid imaginations, some of whom have only their rigid belief that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and while you seem sincere enough you also seem capable of accepting only CTs as the source of your conclusions. You think that means you are open minded but, in fact, it means the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote: Paulitician
> Well, i'm clearly more open minded than you are. I don't believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells me. And i never will.QUOTE]
> 
> Quote: SAYIT
> 
> And somehow you figure that means you are open minded. Carry on, Princess.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all you have are figments of vivid imaginations, some of whom have only their rigid belief that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and while you seem sincere enough you also seem capable of accepting only CTs as the source of your conclusions. You think that means you are open minded but, in fact, it means the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Paulitician
> Well, i'm clearly more open minded than you are. I don't believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells me. And i never will.QUOTE]
> 
> Quote: SAYIT
> 
> And somehow you figure that means you are open minded. Carry on, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question 'information' received from Big Brother and the Idiot Box. Or don't, it's up to you. I'm not here to change you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

Wicked Jester said:


> Here's the answers, as facts.
> 
> A group of crazy jihadi moonbats hijacked 4 planeloads of innocent americans, and rammed three into buildings and 1 into an empty field.....FACT!
> 
> A lone crazy lil' dick beater stole his mothers weapons, walked into an elementary school, and brutally blew away 20 innocent american children, and 6 innocent american adults, before putting a bullet through his own head.....FACT!
> 
> Those are the facts, *those are the answers*, period. [E.A.]



Not to the questions asked by PredFan.

Recall, question 1:


PredFan said:


> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?



Not to speak for those who've bought into certain aspects of the Sandy Hook conspiracy, but not necessarily. At the bare bones level, this theory would only require a small group of conspirators: the real gunman dressed in similar garb to the supposedly deranged patsy (there's newsreel evidence of a second suspect in camo pants and a dark top, after all), the planners/benefactors of the operation, and some media manipulators.

It's entirely plausible that most (or even all) who saw _what appeared to be_ two gunmen inside the building were wiped out by one of them in the process.

Question 2:


PredFan said:


> [...] How are they going to hide the children who died but didn't die? ...



Maybe the better question would be: why is it necessary to posit that any of the _reported_ victims ...weren't, in fact, _actual_ victims? 

Question 3:


PredFan said:


> [...] How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?



Well, if none of them realize (or believe) that's what happened, why on Earth would they write a book claiming it did?

Question 4:


PredFan said:


> [...] Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?



I can see how preposterous your characterization is. 

Bear in mind: not all of the theoretical aspects put forth in this thread have to be true in order to validate the least complicated hypothesis.

One more thing, PredFan: please, don't take my answers as an endorsement of this conspiracy theory. I haven't yet made up my mind on this one.

To Wicked Jester:

_Neither_ of the scenarios you've posited as "FACT(s)" have yet been evidentially established beyond a reasonable doubt. Until they have been, it will remain perfectly reasonable to doubt them as factual; and _that's_ a fact.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Paulitician, look at this Google search I just did and *you tell me* if you see anything wrong:


----------



## dukect45

Mad Scientist said:


> Paulitician, look at this Google search I just did and *you tell me* if you see anything wrong:



Interesting stuff you have there Mad Scientist but I still don't think that the Sandy Hook tragedy was faked but there was some really bad reporting but what do you expect in this country where being number one is with the story takes precedent over being factual


----------



## Mad Scientist

dukect45 said:


> Interesting stuff you have there Mad Scientist but I still don't think that the Sandy Hook tragedy was faked but there was some really bad reporting but what do you expect in this country where being number one is with the story takes precedent over being factual


Of course the shooting wasn't faked. Those kids were in fact, killed.

I'm asking about the Google search. Tell me what you think.

Tell us ALL what you think.


----------



## Capstone

Did you click on the link dated Dec. 11, MS?


----------



## BluesMistress

daws101 said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words you're a nutter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me ~ Hahaha ...No Not at All ~
> This is my favorite Forum on USMB ~
> I read some real Nutter stuff here. It is simply entertaining. Some like SUDUKO..
> Sometimes I like to post shit just to help stir the pot...
> It sure Didn't take long for me to stir yours
> Peace ~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the most prominent  symptom of nuttjobbery is denial .
Click to expand...


No Not Really ~ It would concern me if this were Conspiracy Facts~~

I have a very hard time understanding how very intelligent and very wealthy boys Holmes and Lanza Both had dads that are VERY high up the Global BIG Banking scene...If that makes me a Nutter...So be it!!
Yeah I heard  all about the LIBOR scandel....I don't know what happened at either...I don't claim either to be hoax or anything...
I just think that the FACT that Both have fathers being involved in BIG Global Banking an interesting FACT ~~

No conspiracy there...True ~~

Neither had regular normal jobs ~ Global Banking!!
I don't know a single GLOBAL BANKER ~ Do You??
Lanza ~ GE tax guy...Interesting because GE pays NO Taxes
Holmes ~ FICO


----------



## Capstone

Mad Scientist said:


> [...] I'm asking about the Google search. Tell me what you think. ...



I'll tell you what I _don't_ think. I don't think it's particularly compelling as a possible instance of foreknowledge.

Computers can be glitchy when it comes to dates and updates.


----------



## Mr. Jones

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you come to realize that all you know is what you're shown on TV, you begin to understand that you can easily be fooled. Some will never come to that realization though. In fact, most won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can take it too far. Finding the boogyman government in everything all of the time. You have taken this too far.
Click to expand...

I disagree. _They _have taken things too far, and count on us thinking _they _are  benevolent and only looking out for _our_ own good. A list of times this can be proven would be vast, so one shouldn't blame others for being distrustful. The seeds of doubt and distrust have been planted by their own actions.

Apparently the founding fathers of this nation had very little confidence in an authoritarian government, so much so that they put certain safeguards in place, and that was hundreds of years ago before the modern age we live in.
 With the advancement of technology and the amazing things that can be done with it, including the study and manipulation of the human mind/brain and control of it, and public myths experts so close to our nations pulse (Zelekow), MK Ultra and other known manipulation tactics, anything is certainly a possibility.

We have seen and witnessed time and again how the masses are tricked into believing and siding with things that are detrimental. We have seen how people have been put in front of the news cameras to lie and advance an agenda.
 Babies thrown from incubators Gulf War 1, and the Harley guy on 9-11 are just 2 that quickly come to mind, while others have been used to achieve the same thing, Pat Tillman, Jessica Lynch and others..The infiltrated US government has used these tactics many times, so it is about time we do not take the words of liars that permeate and contaminate our nation.

It is good for people to scrutinize whatever it is that comes from the media, government and any other sources that have an agenda with authority and "credentials", from both sides of an issue. We should always ask "who gains", or for what purpose, thinking in regards to the long and short term, and what and how will this effect me, my family, my country...The event being discussed has great implications on all of these important things.
That said, the emotions or mannerisms of the parents during what should be the worst instance of their lives, does seem to be a little out of _character_, for what we see in interviews and videos, but we don't know how they are behind closed doors.
 Perhaps for the sake of  the interview, they want to put the hurt and trauma on hold for a little while?

I have come to understand that not all people react or cope with things or stress the same as others, but smiling or laughing during such a time? The expressions, body language and mannerisms of humans is of great importance to profilers, and law enforcement. Why should it not be for the rest  of us?

I guess the point of all of this, is that it is good to be cautious and keep in mind that we can not afford to just believe anything and everything we are told, as history has shown many times we have been lied to, and many times we have been burned by being so trustful. 
It's good to know that there are a lot more skeptics now then before and it instills confidence to know that there are people who look beyond the headlines and propaganda, who actually take the time to think for themselves and try to put things together, in order and make sense of it and don't give a shit what others think or who gets upset about it.

Let us not be afraid to question everything, especially when an event has the potential to effect our lives in different and profound ways, like restricting our freedoms, or going off to war and sacrificing lives, or our economy and even has the possibility of going so far as to effect the United States Constitution and laws that our cautious and skeptical forefathers sacrificed and gave their lives for.

 One shouldn't be criticized for feeling horrible and outraged at what happened, or what we were told happened to those children, or any other child and innocents that get blown to bits by our bombs and drones,
but on the other hand, we shouldn't criticize those who question the validity of events either, especially when history is taken into account.


----------



## Capstone

This question came to light 6 days ago (1-7-2013) and the issue may have been noticed and discussed online prior to that.

It could well be a hoax designed to ultimately undermine the conspiracy narrative.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Capstone said:


> Did you click on the link dated Dec. 11, MS?


Yes, and interestingly enough, the Dec 11th date has now disappeared from the results! 
Google


----------



## dukect45

Mad Scientist said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff you have there Mad Scientist but I still don't think that the Sandy Hook tragedy was faked but there was some really bad reporting but what do you expect in this country where being number one is with the story takes precedent over being factual
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the shooting wasn't faked. Those kids were in fact, killed.
> 
> I'm asking about the Google search. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Tell us ALL what you think.
Click to expand...


Well what I think is that there might have been an computer glitch that showed the wrong date nothing sinister here but I could be wrong


----------



## Capstone

Mad Scientist said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you click on the link dated Dec. 11, MS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and interestingly enough, the Dec 11th date has now disappeared from the results!
> Google
Click to expand...


Try this:



> [...]1) Go to google.
> 2) Search using this phrase "sandy hook united way"
> 3) On the results page, right under the search bar where you can choose images, web, etc, there should be a choice that says "search tools" at the far right. Click it.
> 4) You should see a bar underneath "search tools" pop up. There should be a choice that says "any time". Click it.
> 5) The drop-down box lists a choice for custom range at the bottom. Choose this.
> 6) A dialog with a from and to date should appear. Use the calendar on the right side of the dialog box and choose December 11th, 2012 for the to and from date. This limits the results of your Google search to pages that were indexed on that date.
> 7) Click "go" in the dialog. You should now be seeing the results for your search query indexed on that date. In the top few results, if not the very first, you should see the United Way page for the Sandy Hook school. ...



And here's an interesting article on the matter.



> [...] Look, at this point you have a choice to make. This is either some sort of malformed Google search, or somehow the people of the United Way transported themselves interdimensionally through time and space to write a condolence letter three days in advance of the shootings. ...



There might be something to this, but I wouldn't get too excited until after the issue has been thoroughly vetted.


----------



## Delia

paulitician said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree. You have absolutely no proof that this incident happened the way you've been told. All you have is the Government/Media Complex story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is that any less than what you have? You weren't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Right. So why is your take on it any more valuable than mine.


----------



## SAYIT

dukect45 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulitician, look at this Google search I just did and *you tell me* if you see anything wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff you have there Mad Scientist but I still don't think that the Sandy Hook tragedy was faked but there was some really bad reporting but what do you expect in this country where being number one is with the story takes precedent over being factual
Click to expand...


What a coincidence! I often say the same thing about the rush to author the first CT!


----------



## SAYIT

BluesMistress said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me ~ Hahaha ...No Not at All ~
> This is my favorite Forum on USMB ~
> I read some real Nutter stuff here. It is simply entertaining. Some like SUDUKO..
> Sometimes I like to post shit just to help stir the pot...
> It sure Didn't take long for me to stir yours
> Peace ~
> 
> 
> 
> the most prominent  symptom of nuttjobbery is denial .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Not Really ~ It would concern me if this were Conspiracy Facts~~
> 
> I have a very hard time understanding how very intelligent and very wealthy boys Holmes and Lanza Both had dads that are VERY high up the Global BIG Banking scene...If that makes me a Nutter...So be it!!
> Yeah I heard  all about the LIBOR scandel....I don't know what happened at either...I don't claim either to be hoax or anything...
> I just think that the FACT that Both have fathers being involved in BIG Global Banking an interesting FACT ~~
Click to expand...


What's curious is your acceptance of those "facts" and your eagerness to connect them to the tragedy in Sandy Hook. You don't question the CT "facts" or the sources despite the fact that they regularly author bogus stories. Capstone, a poster who is both rational and a bit of a CT, factually refuted the sources but that doesn't keep you from repeating their BS because it serves your agenda.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> All you are saying is that the news media tried to report things that they didn't really know anything about.
> 
> Why don't you just shut up and let them finish the investigation and then tell us what you think is wrong with the official investigation instead of the guesswork the press was reporting?





Capstone said:


> Having said that, as much as I hate to admit it, I think some of the amateur investigative journalists on YouTube would do well to take Ollie's advice -- not to stop searching, collecting, and saving material, but to hold off on further speculation until the official investigation is completed and until more information becomes available.



Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax.  The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."



> The Accidental Medical Examiner
> 
> 
> An especially important yet greatly underreported feature of the Sandy Hook affair is the wholly bizarre performance of Connecticuts top medical examiner H. Wayne Carver II at a December 15 press conference. Carvers unusual remarks and behavior warrant close consideration because in light of his professional notoriety they appear remarkably amateurish and out of character.
> 
> H. Wayne Carver II has an extremely self-assured, almost swaggering presence in Connecticut state administration. In early 2012 Carver threatened to vacate his position because of state budget cuts and streamlining measures that threatened his professional autonomy over the projects and personnel he oversaw.
> 
> Along these lines the pathologist has gone to excessive lengths to demonstrate his findings and expert opinion in court proceedings. For example, in a famous criminal case Carver put a euthanized pig through a wood chipper so jurors could match striations on the bone fragments with the few ounces of evidence that prosecutors said were on the remains of the victim.[4] One would therefore expect Carver to be in his element while identifying and verifying the exact ways in which Sandy Hooks children and teachers met their violent demise.
> 
> Yet the H. Wayne Carver who showed up to the December 15 press conference is an almost entirely different man, appearing apprehensive and uncertain, as if he is at a significant remove from the postmortem operation he had overseen. The multiple gaffes, discrepancies, and hedges in response to reporters astute questions suggest that he is either under coercion or an imposter. While the latter sounds untenable it would go a long way in explaining his sub-pedestrian grasp of medical procedures and terminology.


More at http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-sandy-hook-school-massacre-unanswered-questions-and-missing-information/5316776
He even admits his methodology and conclusions would NOT hold up in court?!?  It's obvious he is either obfuscating or hiding things.  When my son acts this way I can tell he is lying or covering something up, why can't most Americans?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zE0OT5od9DA]Medical Examiner FULL Press Conference - Sandy Hook School Mass Shooting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Capstone said:


> Try this:
> 
> [...]1) Go to google.
> 2) Search using this phrase "sandy hook united way"
> 3) On the results page, right under the search bar where you can choose images, web, etc, there should be a choice that says "search tools" at the far right. Click it.
> 4) You should see a bar underneath "search tools" pop up. There should be a choice that says "any time". Click it.
> 5) The drop-down box lists a choice for custom range at the bottom. Choose this.
> 6) A dialog with a from and to date should appear. Use the calendar on the right side of the dialog box and choose December 11th, 2012 for the to and from date. This limits the results of your Google search to pages that were indexed on that date.
> 7) Click "go" in the dialog. You should now be seeing the results for your search query indexed on that date. In the top few results, if not the very first, you should see the United Way page for the Sandy Hook school. ...


Did that (Dec 10th-30th) and the Dec 11th date came back.


----------



## Capstone

Mad Scientist said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> [...]1) Go to google.
> 2) Search using this phrase "sandy hook united way"
> 3) On the results page, right under the search bar where you can choose images, web, etc, there should be a choice that says "search tools" at the far right. Click it.
> 4) You should see a bar underneath "search tools" pop up. There should be a choice that says "any time". Click it.
> 5) The drop-down box lists a choice for custom range at the bottom. Choose this.
> 6) A dialog with a from and to date should appear. Use the calendar on the right side of the dialog box and choose December 11th, 2012 for the to and from date. This limits the results of your Google search to pages that were indexed on that date.
> 7) Click "go" in the dialog. You should now be seeing the results for your search query indexed on that date. In the top few results, if not the very first, you should see the United Way page for the Sandy Hook school. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Did that (Dec 10th-30th) and the Dec 11th date came back.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there was definitely a screwed-up date stamping on the part of Google. 

Question is: was it done intentionally?


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> [...]1) Go to google.
> 2) Search using this phrase "sandy hook united way"
> 3) On the results page, right under the search bar where you can choose images, web, etc, there should be a choice that says "search tools" at the far right. Click it.
> 4) You should see a bar underneath "search tools" pop up. There should be a choice that says "any time". Click it.
> 5) The drop-down box lists a choice for custom range at the bottom. Choose this.
> 6) A dialog with a from and to date should appear. Use the calendar on the right side of the dialog box and choose December 11th, 2012 for the to and from date. This limits the results of your Google search to pages that were indexed on that date.
> 7) Click "go" in the dialog. You should now be seeing the results for your search query indexed on that date. In the top few results, if not the very first, you should see the United Way page for the Sandy Hook school. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Did that (Dec 10th-30th) and the Dec 11th date came back.
Click to expand...


Sorry 'bout your Seahawks, Mad. They put up the good fight. Be proud.


----------



## Capstone

Here's an article bemoaning Google's "classified contracts with the US government". 

One person in the right position would be all it'd take to flub-up the date stamp ...and then sit back and laugh as the conspiracy crowd gets all up in arms about it, prior to getting their collective ass handed to them by _astute_ debunkers who will have known all along that this kind of mistake has happened before.

Seriously, it's absolutely vital for the credibility of any movement to thoroughly check shit out before using it in support of a theory.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> Here's an article bemoaning Google's "classified contracts with the US government".
> 
> One person in the right position would be all it'd take to flub-up the date stamp ...and then sit back and laugh as the conspiracy crowd gets all up in arms about it, prior to getting their collective ass handed to them by _astute_ debunkers who will have known all along that this kind of mistake has happened before.
> 
> Seriously, it's absolutely vital for the credibility of any movement to thoroughly check shit out before using it in support of a theory.



That's what I like about you Cap ... you're a rational Nutter (and probably good natured enough to take that as a compliment).


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectivity."
> 
> Actually a very accurate description of you loyal Goose Steppers. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most infamous "goose steppers" were the Nazis. Do you infer that anyone who doesn't don the foil hat is a Nazi, Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I calls em like i sees em.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the unadulterated admission. You are far dimmer than previously believed possible.


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you are saying is that the news media tried to report things that they didn't really know anything about.
> 
> Why don't you just shut up and let them finish the investigation and then tell us what you think is wrong with the official investigation instead of the guesswork the press was reporting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, as much as I hate to admit it, I think some of the amateur investigative journalists on YouTube would do well to take Ollie's advice -- not to stop searching, collecting, and saving material, but to hold off on further speculation until the official investigation is completed and until more information becomes available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax.  The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Accidental Medical Examiner
> 
> 
> An especially important yet greatly underreported feature of the Sandy Hook affair is the wholly bizarre performance of Connecticuts top medical examiner H. Wayne Carver II at a December 15 press conference. Carvers unusual remarks and behavior warrant close consideration because in light of his professional notoriety they appear remarkably amateurish and out of character.
> 
> H. Wayne Carver II has an extremely self-assured, almost swaggering presence in Connecticut state administration. In early 2012 Carver threatened to vacate his position because of state budget cuts and streamlining measures that threatened his professional autonomy over the projects and personnel he oversaw.
> 
> Along these lines the pathologist has gone to excessive lengths to demonstrate his findings and expert opinion in court proceedings. For example, in a famous criminal case Carver put a euthanized pig through a wood chipper so jurors could match striations on the bone fragments with the few ounces of evidence that prosecutors said were on the remains of the victim.[4] One would therefore expect Carver to be in his element while identifying and verifying the exact ways in which Sandy Hooks children and teachers met their violent demise.
> 
> Yet the H. Wayne Carver who showed up to the December 15 press conference is an almost entirely different man, appearing apprehensive and uncertain, as if he is at a significant remove from the postmortem operation he had overseen. The multiple gaffes, discrepancies, and hedges in response to reporters astute questions suggest that he is either under coercion or an imposter. While the latter sounds untenable it would go a long way in explaining his sub-pedestrian grasp of medical procedures and terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More at http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-sandy-hook-school-massacre-unanswered-questions-and-missing-information/5316776
> He even admits his methodology and conclusions would NOT hold up in court?!?  It's obvious he is either obfuscating or hiding things.  When my son acts this way I can tell he is lying or covering something up, why can't most Americans?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zE0OT5od9DA]Medical Examiner FULL Press Conference - Sandy Hook School Mass Shooting - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Seemed professional enough to me. He can't tell everything when he hadn't put together his own report yet. And some things he was asked would not be something he would know. like how many shots were fired....

Wait for the final reports, then talk shit.......... In the mean time mourn for 26 dead.....


----------



## Mad Scientist

SAYIT said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> [...]1) Go to google.
> 2) Search using this phrase "sandy hook united way"
> 3) On the results page, right under the search bar where you can choose images, web, etc, there should be a choice that says "search tools" at the far right. Click it.
> 4) You should see a bar underneath "search tools" pop up. There should be a choice that says "any time". Click it.
> 5) The drop-down box lists a choice for custom range at the bottom. Choose this.
> 6) A dialog with a from and to date should appear. Use the calendar on the right side of the dialog box and choose December 11th, 2012 for the to and from date. This limits the results of your Google search to pages that were indexed on that date.
> 7) Click "go" in the dialog. You should now be seeing the results for your search query indexed on that date. In the top few results, if not the very first, you should see the United Way page for the Sandy Hook school. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Did that (Dec 10th-30th) and the Dec 11th date came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout your Seahawks, Mad. They put up the good fight. Be proud.
Click to expand...

The Seahawks aren't "my team". It was just an avatar bet to make the game more interesting. I actually don't care what taxpayer subsidized team wins the SuperBowl just so long as it's not a blowout.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Capstone said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the answers, as facts.
> 
> A group of crazy jihadi moonbats hijacked 4 planeloads of innocent americans, and rammed three into buildings and 1 into an empty field.....FACT!
> 
> A lone crazy lil' dick beater stole his mothers weapons, walked into an elementary school, and brutally blew away 20 innocent american children, and 6 innocent american adults, before putting a bullet through his own head.....FACT!
> 
> Those are the facts, *those are the answers*, period. [E.A.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to the questions asked by PredFan.
> 
> Recall, question 1:
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are to believe that a whole school is in on the conspiracy, all of the teachers, the parents, and the students, plus the whole fire and police departments, and the surrounding town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to speak for those who've bought into certain aspects of the Sandy Hook conspiracy, but not necessarily. At the bare bones level, this theory would only require a small group of conspirators: the real gunman dressed in similar garb to the supposedly deranged patsy (there's newsreel evidence of a second suspect in camo pants and a dark top, after all), the planners/benefactors of the operation, and some media manipulators.
> 
> It's entirely plausible that most (or even all) who saw _what appeared to be_ two gunmen inside the building were wiped out by one of them in the process.
> 
> Question 2:
> 
> 
> Maybe the better question would be: why is it necessary to posit that any of the _reported_ victims ...weren't, in fact, _actual_ victims?
> 
> Question 3:
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] How are they going to keep a parent or a teacher from subsequently writing a national best-seller based on how the government used them to creat a false massacre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if none of them realize (or believe) that's what happened, why on Earth would they write a book claiming it did?
> 
> Question 4:
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] Can you not see how preposterous your claim is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see how preposterous your characterization is.
> 
> Bear in mind: not all of the theoretical aspects put forth in this thread have to be true in order to validate the least complicated hypothesis.
> 
> One more thing, PredFan: please, don't take my answers as an endorsement of this conspiracy theory. I haven't yet made up my mind on this one.
> 
> To Wicked Jester:
> 
> _Neither_ of the scenarios you've posited as "FACT(s)" have yet been evidentially established beyond a reasonable doubt. Until they have been, it will remain perfectly reasonable to doubt them as factual; and _that's_ a fact.
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...



Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.

In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.



MisterBeale said:


> [...] The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."



More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?

I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.

In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.



Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.

What incredible luck, what astounding timing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

9/11 inside job said:


> here is some great info on the sandy hook shootings the lamestream media wont report.Trolls like Toto and Sayit of course wont watch it since their logic is if youtube said it,its not true of course.



So it's all DA JOOOOZZZZ. Who woulda guessed it? 

You're such a fucktard.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.



These are not evil acts, quite the opposite. What is evil is the lingering, noncommittal bullshit of Afghanistan.  



> It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.



Government does do evil, but the bombs that ended WWII were not evil.



> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.



Often true.

I said before, I don't think this is a conspiracy. It sure the hell was not a hoax.  But the timing of the event stinks to high heaven, and gives me pause.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with you nutters isn't that people don't believe the government isn't capable of committing evil.  It has.  The US government vapourized two Japanese cities and leveled Dresden.  That's well documented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not evil acts, quite the opposite. What is evil is the lingering, noncommittal bullshit of Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It committed experiments against its own people.  It massacred and stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government does do evil, but the bombs that ended WWII were not evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you moonbats are so unbelievably gullible that you start from the premise that the government is guilty, then look for any anecdote or circumstance to support your idiotic worldview, no matter how ridiculous or improbable.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists aren't skeptics.  They're the exact opposite.  They're weak-minded, gullible sheep, unable to assess much objectively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often true.
> 
> I said before, I don't think this is a conspiracy. It sure the hell was not a hoax.  But the timing of the event stinks to high heaven, and gives me pause.
Click to expand...


Again with the timing!

There were multiple mass shootings in 2012, as there are probably every year for the last decade.  What makes the supposedly suspect timing of this different from the movie theater shooting, or the Sikh temple?  

It's nothing to do with timing, it's just that this incident has brought more strident calls for new gun control.  I don't see how the beginning of 2013 is such better timing than any point during 2012 for gun control laws.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Again with the timing!
> 
> There were multiple mass shootings in 2012, as there are probably every year for the last decade.  What makes the supposedly suspect timing of this different from the movie theater shooting, or the Sikh temple?
> 
> It's nothing to do with timing, it's just that this incident has brought more strident calls for new gun control.  I don't see how the beginning of 2013 is such better timing than any point during 2012 for gun control laws.



You don't?

The radical left has just won the biggest victory since Moscow, 1918. The openly managed press has declared the opposition Capitalists defeated for all time. Dear Leader is defiant of constitutional restraints and declares that he can make law at will. But you don't see a shooting of children as an astounding boon to the agenda of the administration?


----------



## amrchaos

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



Is this really not a question of the timestamps on the recording devices versus whether or not our government is infested with sick bastards?

Yeah, our government is infested with sick bastards, but the timestamps on the videos can be misrepresentating the dates.  Thus you have to go and check those recording devices before you can proclaim "planned assination of little kids".

Examine and verify first!!  Do not just repeat and believe every wild claim you hear!!!


----------



## paulitician

amrchaos said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really not a question of the timestamps on the recording devices versus whether or not our government is infested with sick bastards?
> 
> Yeah, our government is infested with sick bastards, but the timestamps on the videos can be misrepresentating the dates.  Thus you have to go and check those recording devices before you can proclaim "planned assination of little kids".
> 
> Examine and verify first!!  Do not just repeat and believe every wild claim you hear!!!
Click to expand...


Most of the interviews are very creepy. They just don't come off as real grieving parents. And check out all those Facebook posts. Pretty quick on the draw to set up those 'memorial foundations,' no?


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.
> 
> What incredible luck, what astounding timing.
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## paulitician

Mad Scientist said:


> Paulitician, look at this Google search I just did and *you tell me* if you see anything wrong:



Yeah, i was just looking into those Facebook posts. They seemed to be discussing the event before it even happened. Spooky stuff for sure.


----------



## Delia

paulitician said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really not a question of the timestamps on the recording devices versus whether or not our government is infested with sick bastards?
> 
> Yeah, our government is infested with sick bastards, but the timestamps on the videos can be misrepresentating the dates.  Thus you have to go and check those recording devices before you can proclaim "planned assination of little kids".
> 
> Examine and verify first!!  Do not just repeat and believe every wild claim you hear!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the interviews are very creepy. They just don't come off as real grieving parents. And check out all those Facebook posts. Pretty quick on the draw to set up those 'memorial foundations,' no?
Click to expand...


You really are nauseating. Literally.

Back to the coffee thread with me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulitician, look at this Google search I just did and *you tell me* if you see anything wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was just looking into those Facebook posts. They seemed to be discussing the event before it even happened. Spooky stuff for sure.
Click to expand...


snopes.com: Shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut


----------



## Jos

> The aide said that guys like me were "in what we call the reality-based community," which he defined as people who "believe that solutions emerge from your judicious study of discernible reality." ... "That's not the way the world really works anymore," he continued. "We're an empire now, and when we act, we create our own reality. And while you're studying that realityjudiciously, as you willwe'll act again, creating other new realities, which you can study too, and that's how things will sort out. We're history's actorsand you, all of you, will be left to just study what we do."


Reality-based community - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was just looking into those Facebook posts. They seemed to be discussing the event before it even happened. Spooky stuff for sure.



Whose Facebook page are you talking about, Paulitician?

This one, maybe(?):




Someone else's?

But setting aside the most plausible explanations for them, what do you think might be implied by these time/date-stamp anomalies?


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.
> 
> In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?
> 
> I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.
> 
> In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  I sense when I am being lied to and when a report is being fabricated.  You have convinced me to wait however.  One more thing. . . What is with having the government post a detail to each and every family member?  Making sure they toe the line eh?

I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.  "[T]hose with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state," will be the ones writing the report.  Remember, those were the same ones that had all the "data" after the Kennedy assassination.  Fat lot of good that did the public.  We were told to wait then.  Wait till what little information we had was cold and in the grave.  No sir.  That is the point.  They are holding all the cards.  If you can't see that, you are being obtuse.  That is why the families have armed escorts.  They are not being protected, they are being _*arrested and detained.*_  My, what would the government do if they were to act like Cindy Sheehan, Rosie O'Donell, or Charlie Sheen and point out the inconsistencies?  What if they actually got the spot light and woke the citizenry up and pointed out that gun control and assault weapons legislation was on the docket before this tragedy went down?  What would happen then? 

I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind.  Go to "snopes.com" and look it up.  If we are supposedly waiting for all the information to come in and data to be tested and secured, why do they already "know" what has happened?  

As Bush said, it is important to "catapult the propaganda" into the minds of the public.


----------



## MisterBeale

For you Capstone. . .


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.
> 
> In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?
> 
> I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.
> 
> In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I sense when I am being lied to and when a report is being fabricated.  You have convinced me to wait however.  One more thing. . . What is with having the government post a detail to each and every family member?  Making sure they toe the line eh?
> 
> I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.  "[T]hose with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state," will be the ones writing the report.  Remember, those were the same ones that had all the "data" after the Kennedy assassination.  Fat lot of good that did the public.  We were told to wait then.  Wait till what little information we had was cold and in the grave.  No sir.  That is the point.  They are holding all the cards.  If you can't see that, you are being obtuse.  That is why the families have armed escorts.  They are not being protected, they are being _*arrested and detained.*_  My, what would the government do if they were to act like Cindy Sheehan, Rosie O'Donell, or Charlie Sheen and point out the inconsistencies?  What if they actually got the spot light and woke the citizenry up and pointed out that gun control and assault weapons legislation was on the docket before this tragedy went down?  What would happen then?
> 
> I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind. * Go to "snopes.com" and look it up.*  If we are supposedly waiting for all the information to come in and data to be tested and secured, why do they already "know" what has happened?
> 
> As Bush said, it is important to "catapult the propaganda" into the minds of the public.
Click to expand...



I did about 5 posts ago....You lose..........


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it? You revel in it. You think it's a badge of honor. I suspect you have a whole hatrack full of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> down in the basement of his mother's  house along with his inflatable girlfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now, the old 'down in his mother's basement' insult? Really? Come on Goose Steppers, that all you got? How bout another 'Tin Foil Hat' insult? You dipshits never seem to get enough of that one. Yeah, time for some new material.
Click to expand...

nowhere in your answer did you deny living in your mom's basement or having an inflatable girlfriend..!


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how is that any less than what you have? You weren't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this sound like anyone we know:
> "Imagine that everything we think we understand about how the world works is, in fact, an elaborate hoax. Democracy is a sham designed to fool us into believing we are in control. That a small group of unknown, unaccountable elites is actually pulling the strings and pretty much deciding the course of history; everything from the world economy and the conduct of nations to the media and pop culture is under their complete control. Anyone who says otherwise has either been fooled by the conspiracy or is an agent of disinformation."
> Personality and Conspiracy Theories: What Your Beliefs Say About You | Psychology Today
Click to expand...

all of them !


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most prominent  symptom of nuttjobbery is denial .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Not Really ~ It would concern me if this were Conspiracy Facts~~
> 
> I have a very hard time understanding how very intelligent and very wealthy boys Holmes and Lanza Both had dads that are VERY high up the Global BIG Banking scene...If that makes me a Nutter...So be it!!
> Yeah I heard  all about the LIBOR scandel....I don't know what happened at either...I don't claim either to be hoax or anything...
> I just think that the FACT that Both have fathers being involved in BIG Global Banking an interesting FACT ~~
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's curious is your acceptance of those "facts" and your eagerness to connect them to the tragedy in Sandy Hook. You don't question the CT "facts" or the sources despite the fact that they regularly author bogus stories. Capstone, a poster who is both rational and a bit of a CT, factually refuted the sources but that doesn't keep you from repeating their BS because it serves your agenda.
Click to expand...

I would have answered his post if not for the warp speed at which he could not understand that the two perpetrators dads could work in banking?
any rational person would have ask how come someone didn't see they had problems and intervene before the shooting started?
misfiring neurons mayhap?


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.
> 
> What incredible luck, what astounding timing.
Click to expand...

not really sometimes things just work out!


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the timing!
> 
> There were multiple mass shootings in 2012, as there are probably every year for the last decade.  What makes the supposedly suspect timing of this different from the movie theater shooting, or the Sikh temple?
> 
> It's nothing to do with timing, it's just that this incident has brought more strident calls for new gun control.  I don't see how the beginning of 2013 is such better timing than any point during 2012 for gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> The radical left has just won the biggest victory since Moscow, 1918. The openly managed press has declared the opposition Capitalists defeated for all time. Dear Leader is defiant of constitutional restraints and declares that he can make law at will. But you don't see a shooting of children as an astounding boon to the agenda of the administration?
Click to expand...

you know 8, once in awhile you almost sound rational...however, this is not one of those times...


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of reading in what's not intended or even there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.
> 
> What incredible luck, what astounding timing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really sometimes things just work out!
Click to expand...


 "I believe in coincidences. Coincidences happen every day. But I don't trust coincidences."  - Garak.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.
> 
> What incredible luck, what astounding timing.
> 
> 
> 
> not really sometimes things just work out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I believe in coincidences. Coincidences happen every day. But I don't trust coincidences."  - Garak.
Click to expand...

trust has no effect on Coincidence- daws101


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.
> 
> In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?
> 
> I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.
> 
> In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I sense when I am being lied to and when a report is being fabricated.  You have convinced me to wait however.  One more thing. . . What is with having the government post a detail to each and every family member?  Making sure they toe the line eh?
> 
> I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.  "[T]hose with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state," will be the ones writing the report.  Remember, those were the same ones that had all the "data" after the Kennedy assassination.  Fat lot of good that did the public.  We were told to wait then.  Wait till what little information we had was cold and in the grave.  No sir.  That is the point.  They are holding all the cards.  If you can't see that, you are being obtuse.  That is why the families have armed escorts.  They are not being protected, they are being _*arrested and detained.*_  My, what would the government do if they were to act like Cindy Sheehan, Rosie O'Donell, or Charlie Sheen and point out the inconsistencies?  What if they actually got the spot light and woke the citizenry up and pointed out that gun control and assault weapons legislation was on the docket before this tragedy went down?  What would happen then?
> 
> I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind.  Go to "snopes.com" and look it up.  If we are supposedly waiting for all the information to come in and data to be tested and secured, why do they already "know" what has happened?
> 
> As Bush said, it is important to "catapult the propaganda" into the minds of the public.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was pretty much ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the lying troll who  runs off from debates and claims he debunks people. likes to do the day it troll thing.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let em get you down. They don't really want answers. They just want you to validate & confirm their belief that Big Brother is not capable of evil, and would never lie to them. They're just not interested in any response that conflicts with that fantasy. So don't waste too much time on em.
Click to expand...


Oh they dont.frady cat deniars like them always amuse me with their posts.Its obvious they dont ever read anything they ever post because if they did,they would understand that if they debated the same way at a debating hall the way they did here,they would be laughed out of the debating hall in SECONDS. 

they can get away with it on the net because they know they can cowardly hide behind a computer screen and run off the way they always do when cornered with facts but in a debate contest  if they used the same logic there they do here saying cause its on youtube its automatically untrue,the monitor would do the same thing i do all the time,fall out of his or her chair laughing their ass off since they are avoiding addressing the evidence and facts.

 trolls like predfan,whitehall,wicked jester,sayit  and many others on here amuse me with their hypocrisy they display constantly telling lies that their evidence was never addressed when it was addressed but they just ignore it and everytime WE give them facts they cant refute,they change the subject and avoid answering the facts presented in those videos. you've seen it hundreds of times yourself on your thread of that 5 minute video on 9/11 how NOT ONE OF THEM has ever taken the challenge to address any of the inconsistencys in them.they just come back with pitiful one liners as rebutalls.

again,they obviously never read what they post here because if they did,they would know they would be laughed out of a debating hall in SECONDS if they ever bothered reading their posts. talking about 9/11,did you ever answer my question I posed which is have you seen this video on my thread? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ld-7-or-lost-libertys-since-9-11-alright.html

as usuaul,they are doing the same thing there they do in all these threads,ignore the facts presented in the video and talk about irrelevent stuff.thats the pattern they follow EVERYTIME.just look at the replys of sayit troll and whitehall for instance.comedy gold.they always expose that they never watched the video.

woud like to hear your thoughts on that video there since these trolls here or the few ones that HAVE posted like whitehall idiot,wont comment on the video on it.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the timing!
> 
> There were multiple mass shootings in 2012, as there are probably every year for the last decade.  What makes the supposedly suspect timing of this different from the movie theater shooting, or the Sikh temple?
> 
> It's nothing to do with timing, it's just that this incident has brought more strident calls for new gun control.  I don't see how the beginning of 2013 is such better timing than any point during 2012 for gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> The radical left has just won the biggest victory since Moscow, 1918. The openly managed press has declared the opposition Capitalists defeated for all time. Dear Leader is defiant of constitutional restraints and declares that he can make law at will. But you don't see a shooting of children as an astounding boon to the agenda of the administration?
Click to expand...


Well if you want to get silly about it.....

You have decided this is good timing, and so therefore it is.  Got it.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is some great info on the sandy hook shootings the lamestream media wont report.Trolls like Toto and Sayit of course wont watch it since their logic is if youtube said it,its not true of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all DA JOOOOZZZZ. Who woulda guessed it?
> 
> You're such a fucktard.
Click to expand...


Foil hat required.


----------



## SAYIT

amrchaos said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really not a question of the timestamps on the recording devices versus whether or not our government is infested with sick bastards?
> 
> Yeah, our government is infested with sick bastards, but the timestamps on the videos can be misrepresentating the dates.  Thus you have to go and check those recording devices before you can proclaim "planned assination of little kids".
> 
> Examine and verify first!!  Do not just repeat and believe every wild claim you hear!!!
Click to expand...


Paulitician, like 9/11 Hand Job, is waaaay beyond repair. He's totally committed to his CT religion.


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.
> 
> In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?
> 
> I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.
> 
> In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I sense when I am being lied to and when a report is being fabricated.  You have convinced me to wait however.
> I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.
> I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind.  Go to "snopes.com" and look it up.  If we are supposedly waiting for all the information to come in and data to be tested and secured, why do they already "know" what has happened?
Click to expand...


Woo. You are a fuktard of monumental proportions. 
First you say you'll wait and then turn around in the same post and say you see no need to wait, claiming "another 9/11 hatchet job type report is on it's way..."
No logical, rational factual report could ever satisfy a flaming CT loon like you, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Leader didn't think he could get "it" (assault weapon ban) done - but miracle of miracles, Sandy Hook handed him the platform to not only renew the AWB, but impose even more stringent anti-gun laws.
> 
> What incredible luck, what astounding timing.
> 
> 
> 
> not really sometimes things just work out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I believe in coincidences. Coincidences happen every day. But I don't trust coincidences."  - Garak.
Click to expand...


Woo. Down to doing quotes from alien Star Trek characters? No wonder you readily slip in and out of reality. Move out of your mommy's basement, Spock, and get rid of the ears.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the timing!
> 
> There were multiple mass shootings in 2012, as there are probably every year for the last decade.  What makes the supposedly suspect timing of this different from the movie theater shooting, or the Sikh temple?
> 
> It's nothing to do with timing, it's just that this incident has brought more strident calls for new gun control.  I don't see how the beginning of 2013 is such better timing than any point during 2012 for gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> The radical left has just won the biggest victory since Moscow, 1918. The openly managed press has declared the opposition Capitalists defeated for all time. Dear Leader is defiant of constitutional restraints and declares that he can make law at will. But you don't see a shooting of children as an astounding boon to the agenda of the administration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you want to get silly about it.....
> 
> You have decided this is good timing, and so therefore it is.  Got it.
Click to expand...


Ya know, the more I deal with these CTs the more I'm convinced they're a bunch of 12 year old kids. Uncensored just used a quote from an alien character from Star Trek in support of his lunacy. No kidding. They should require foil hats on this board. The CTs here already wear 'em.


----------



## daws101

sayit said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really sometimes things just work out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i believe in coincidences. Coincidences happen every day. But i don't trust coincidences."  - garak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> woo. Down to doing quotes from alien star trek characters? No wonder you readily slip in and out of reality. Move out of your mommy's basement, spock, and get rid of the ears.     :d
Click to expand...

best star trek quotes ever "damn it jim!
"he's dead jim!"
!."


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> [...] What is with having the government post a detail to each and every family member?  Making sure they toe the line eh? ...



Maybe.

There's also the possibility that the official explanation holds at least _some_ water.



> [...] The family of each victim was assigned a Trooper or Officer to establish and maintain an open line of communication. This was put into place so families of the victims can have immediate contact related to any questions they may have and to also provide State Police investigators the ability to communicate with families without delay.
> 
> The families have requested no press interviews and we are asking that this request be honored. ...



And to complicate the matter, the two explanations needn't be viewed as mutually exclusive.



MisterBeale said:


> [...] I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.  *"[T]hose with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state," will be the ones writing the report. [...]  They are holding all the cards.* ...[E.A.]



No, they're not, since the game they're trying to play is 52 Pick-up and a bunch of cards have apparently already been picked up by their opposition. This is yet another reason for _unofficial_ investigators not to tip their collective hand. It might be prudent to try to keep as many Aces in as many holes as possible, until after the Government has laid its cards on the table.



MisterBeale said:


> [...] That is why the families have armed escorts.  They are not being protected, they are being _*arrested and detained.*_  My, what would the government do if they were to act like Cindy Sheehan, Rosie O'Donell, or Charlie Sheen and point out the inconsistencies?  What if they actually got the spot light and woke the citizenry up and pointed out that gun control and assault weapons legislation was on the docket before this tragedy went down?  What would happen then?



Look, whatever the motives for the State Police details are, the victims' families are already in the clutches of law enforcement, and no amount of speculation by internet sleuths is going to change that. 

Moreover, certain theories WRT specific individuals/witnesses could be seen as a little too close to the truth for comfort by those in positions to _make bad things happen_ to more good people.  



MisterBeale said:


> [...] I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind. ...



The broader narrative may be set, but the details of the storyline in relation to the information that has been gathered and preserved by many people beyond the grasp of the Government's cutting room floor ...are going to be what makes or breaks the official account in terms of credibility and believability. 

I know it's completely unrealistic to expect the suspension of all speculation (Hell, I've pretty much demonstrated that I can't even do it myself!), but I sincerely hope discretion becomes a more obvious feature in the determination of the directions in which further speculation is aimed (that business of mistaking Maddie for Emilee was really inexcusable).


----------



## ABikerSailor

daws101 said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "i believe in coincidences. Coincidences happen every day. But i don't trust coincidences."  - garak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woo. Down to doing quotes from alien star trek characters? No wonder you readily slip in and out of reality. Move out of your mommy's basement, spock, and get rid of the ears.     :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best star trek quotes ever "damn it jim!
> "he's dead jim!"
> !."
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlTMXiqbDZU]Star Trekkin - YouTube[/ame]

Time point....................1:20..................


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  That is at the heart of this issue.  The investigation is in itself a hoax. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that's true, all the better for those with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state.
> 
> In the meantime, try to imagine how _you'd_ feel in Robbie Parker's shoes -- just in case he _isn't_ a bad 'crisis actor'; but a real father who just lost a real daughter, and is now seeing his name dragged through the mud on top of the loss.
Click to expand...


Which is the source of the revulsion leveled at the CTs by the norms here. Those kids were yet to be buried when the first CT slimeballs were turning the tragedy into a 3 ring circus.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The head medical examiner is, as Prof. James F. Tracy stated, "either under coercion or an imposter."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More speculation based on body language: is that really all we have to go on?
> 
> I suppose the Professor's analysis might be accurate. Then again, as far as the strange body language goes, there's also the prospect that the guy was just nervous in the national spotlight ...and is now being berated and accused of highly offensive things because of it.
> 
> In any case, whether he was under coercion during the interview or he's just another bad actor (or whatever else), he might not have done the playwrights any favors by confirming that the "long weapon" (I.E. the assault rifle that was reportedly left in the trunk) had been used on all the victims he personally examined.
Click to expand...


Needless and probably painful (for the families) innuendo by CT twits with too much time on their hands. MisterBeale, like 9/11 HandJob and Paulitician seem to have little connection to reality and give all CTs a bad name (not that most CTs need any help).


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The broader narrative may be set, but the details of the storyline in relation to the information that has been gathered and preserved by many people beyond the grasp of the Government's cutting room floor ...are going to be what makes or breaks the official account in terms of credibility and believability.
> 
> I know it's completely unrealistic to expect the suspension of all speculation (Hell, I've pretty much demonstrated that I can't even do it myself!), but I sincerely hope discretion becomes a more obvious feature in the determination of the directions in which further speculation is aimed (that business of mistaking Maddie for Emilee was really inexcusable).
Click to expand...


MisterBeale claims - with absolutely no proof of course - that "The investigation is in itself a hoax" and a few sentences after stating "Fair enough... You have convinced me to wait..." he switches back into frantic CT form with "I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind."
That whole "mistaking Maddie for Emilee" episode wasn't just inexcusable, it was typically shrill and stupid of the CTs and probably painful for the family. CTs like MisterBeale have no soul and no humanity. They have only their twisted CT religious beliefs.


----------



## paulitician

Reichstag Fire.


----------



## candycorn

The OP deserves to have his grave pissed on after he dies.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Reichstag Fire.


the old CT standby, a false comparison to the Nazi's


----------



## daws101

candycorn said:


> The OP deserves to have his grave pissed on after he dies.


why wait ? ...you could be right ... maybe he enjoys a  golden shower now and again!


----------



## Vast LWC

Paulitician has officially become the most disgusting person on this board.   

And, considering his competition, that's saying a lot

Well done Paul.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

So incredibly beyond mere disgusting. 

Obviously, these worthless wastes of skin have never had a child shot to death what at kindergarten. 

As for Paul - I'm not up for wading through to see if he states he's against this content. If he is, don't shoot the messenger. If he's in favor of it, STILL don't shoot the messenger. 

Instead, ban him.

From breathing.

For - ever.


----------



## paulitician

luddly.neddite said:


> So incredibly beyond mere disgusting.
> 
> Obviously, these worthless wastes of skin have never had a child shot to death what at kindergarten.
> 
> As for Paul - I'm not up for wading through to see if he states he's against this content. If he is, don't shoot the messenger. If he's in favor of it, STILL don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> Instead, ban him.
> 
> From breathing.
> 
> For - ever.


----------



## Truthmatters

Katzndogz said:


> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.   I wouldn't discount some outside interference in making the crazy person crazier though.   A little persuasion here and there, a little medication given surrepticiously and an unbalanced person could easily be driven over the edge, just to prove a point the government wants to make.



westboro fucking crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

towser_bow_wow said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a post elicits such a vitriolic response its a sure sign that it touched a sore spot and there must be a truth there.  The offended ones do not want something to be heard.
> 
> It may be that they are offended because all the actors in the videos are jews.
Click to expand...


westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

9/11 inside job said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you two idiots are the low pieces of shit here the way you ignore the facts our government is behind all these events to disamr us so we cant resist their new world order plan that Clinton,his pals the Bushs and Obama and other world leaders have all spoke of which to the logic of you coincidence theorists,is just that,nothing more that a coincidnce that Hitler gave the same speech as well when he was in power.
> 
> The fact that paid agent troll Rightwinger is thanking the frady cat trolls here is all the proof in the world for me this is the truth.
Click to expand...


westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

paulitician said:


> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.



Westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

liarintheWH said:


> Ignore del, he's as useless as tits on a boar.



westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

mudwhistle said:


> I think the media reaction to this was faked.



westboro crazy level reached


----------



## LibertyLemming

I can say this much... I saw with my own eyes live on TV when this was in its infancy another person in camo being arrested by the woods. I saw them take the AR-15 that apparently killed all these people out of a car trunk.


----------



## liarintheWH

Truthmatters said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore del, he's as useless as tits on a boar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westboro crazy level reached
Click to expand...




Coming from YOU?

How many syllables is Pot Kettle Black?


----------



## Truthmatters

TakeAStepBack said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just fuck off out of the thread since you dislike the content, and stop trying to shoot the messenger. But that wouldn't be the MO, now would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the messenger, like you, is an asshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, del. We can always count on you for making a colorful and profound knee jerk type post. On the plus side, you're not one to stand on dead children to make a statement. So there is that.
Click to expand...


westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

PredFan said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the interview footage more carefully. I'm sorry, but most of it does sound like scripted stories and propaganda. And your child gets brutally murdered, but you immediately show up on TV Networks for interviews? No, something just doesn't seem right with this one. That's how i feel anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a parent, do you have kids?.....Have you ever lost a child?
> 
> I am, and we lost our son a year and almost two months ago.....Let me tell you something, unless you've gone through the loss of a child, you can't possibly understand what parents go through....You can't possibly understand the myriad of emotions parents go through.....You can't possibly understand what it's like to just basically function after suffering such a loss.
> 
> Do yourself, and everybody else a favor, AND JUST LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you lost your son, but that's really irrelevant to the question.
Click to expand...


westboro crazy level reached


----------



## Truthmatters

LibertyLemming said:


> I can say this much... I saw with my own eyes live on TV when this was in its infancy another person in camo being arrested by the woods. I saw them take the AR-15 that apparently killed all these people out of a car trunk.



westboro crazy level reached


----------



## LibertyLemming

Truthmatters said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say this much... I saw with my own eyes live on TV when this was in its infancy another person in camo being arrested by the woods. I saw them take the AR-15 that apparently killed all these people out of a car trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westboro crazy level reached
Click to expand...


I'm crazy for seeing things on live news? ok.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama got the idea from the time the Chechyn rebels took over that school in Russia and killed all the children.   We don't have Chechyns but he could easily find someone who was just weird and impress him with whatever point the government wanted to make.

Adam Lanza's father and brother said they had not seen him for two months prior to this incident.   No one had seen him.  Where was he, hiding in the house?   The only person who knows where he was, his mother, is dead.  

Yet the government has points to make and damn sure they will make them, even if they have to steal the idea from Russian separatists.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> westboro crazy level reached



^ Obamabot level stupid reached


----------



## SFC Ollie

Weird as it seems, for the most part TM is actually right for a change.........


----------



## Truthmatters

glad that jsut this one time you were able to see the truth.

Every minute the right spends defending this crazy idea or insulting the people who are against the country sinking this low hastens the death of the republican party


----------



## Truthmatters

Katzndogz said:


> obama got the idea from the time the Chechyn rebels took over that school in Russia and killed all the children.   We don't have Chechyns but he could easily find someone who was just weird and impress him with whatever point the government wanted to make.
> 
> Adam Lanza's father and brother said they had not seen him for two months prior to this incident.   No one had seen him.  Where was he, hiding in the house?   The only person who knows where he was, his mother, is dead.
> 
> Yet the government has points to make and damn sure they will make them, even if they have to steal the idea from Russian separatists.



you are the lowest form of scum that exsists.


----------



## Truthmatters

LibertyLemming said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say this much... I saw with my own eyes live on TV when this was in its infancy another person in camo being arrested by the woods. I saw them take the AR-15 that apparently killed all these people out of a car trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westboro crazy level reached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm crazy for seeing things on live news? ok.
Click to expand...


No your a lying sack of pig shit


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> Weird as it seems, for the most part TM is actually right for a change.........



Right about *what,* specifically?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Truthmatters said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> westboro crazy level reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crazy for seeing things on live news? ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your a lying sack of pig shit
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECo9-gUmtUo]Newtown Connecticut School Shooting_ Police Walked A Man In Camo Pants And Dark Jacket Out Of Woods - YouTube[/ame]

And there is footage of the chase and subsequent "arrest" too. But just to show who the  pig fucker, lying sack of shit is around here........

You're a seriously incompetent mental midget. DIAF.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird as it seems, for the most part TM is actually right for a change.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about *what,* specifically?
Click to expand...

right about some assholes on this site that are as fucked up as the westboro Baptist in breads.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Inbred, you fucking inbred retard.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

daws101 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird as it seems, for the most part TM is actually right for a change.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about *what,* specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right about some assholes on this site that are *as fucked up as the westboro Baptist in breads*.
Click to expand...


Just so we have it on record. Delicious ironing, inbred.


----------



## Truthmatters

yes there are nutter here so fucked in the head they defend this crap


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Your lack of the ability to make a complete sentence says everything we need to know about your abilities to negotiate information, simpleton.


----------



## daws101

TakeAStepBack said:


> Inbred, you fucking inbred retard.


speaking to anybody inperticlular?


----------



## daws101

TakeAStepBack said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about *what,* specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> right about some assholes on this site that are *as fucked up as the westboro Baptist in breads*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so we have it on record. Delicious ironing, inbred.
Click to expand...

yes we do have it on record that you are so bereft of originality you think a typo is funny.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> right about some assholes on this site that are as fucked up as the westboro Baptist in breads.



Yeah, some of those Westboro Baptists are so stupid, they can't even spell "inbred."


----------



## LibertyLemming

these trolls really need to learn about girls


----------



## SAYIT

Truthmatters said:


> yes there are nutter here so fucked in the head they defend this crap



Defend it? They wallow in it.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right about some assholes on this site that are as fucked up as the westboro Baptist in breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of those Westboro Baptists are so stupid, they can't even spell "inbred."
Click to expand...

 Another fine example  of  lack of originality.


----------



## Huskyfan68

OK I'm new here but just have one question....... if Sandy Hook is somehow a hoax (in whatever way- )- What happened to these kids? Did these children not get murdered? if they did not- where are they?


----------



## Capstone

Huskyfan68 said:


> OK I'm new here but just have one question....... if Sandy Hook is somehow a hoax (in whatever way- )- What happened to these kids? Did these children not get murdered? if they did not- where are they?



I think the general consensus among advocates of this conspiracy theory has evolved away from the notion that the reported victims weren't actually killed.


----------



## paulitician

There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.



_Proof_ is an elusive animal in any case; but the fewer the aspects in need of evidential support, the better.

Ever heard of _Occam's Razor_?

The less 'elaborate' the hypothesis, the more plausible it is at base level.

In order to believe that the deaths of any or all of the victims didn't really happen, one would have to buy into the planners' capacity and desire to subvert the knowledge of MANY more people related to (or any way acquainted with) the victims in question, when simply carrying out the killings and framing a kid with a history of psychosocial issues would not only be easier, it would also lend an air of reality/credibility to the operation, all while calling for much less damage control in the aftermath.


----------



## LibertyLemming

The Government would never lie to the people in order to achieve something they couldn't get done via the ballot.


----------



## paulitician

LibertyLemming said:


> The Government would never lie to the people in order to achieve something they couldn't get done via the ballot.


----------



## paulitician

Uh oh, looks like their Reichstag Fire moment is being extinguished. The People are fighting back. The Dictator is losing. Score one for the People...


Govt Insider: Obama Livid; 2nd Amendment, Liberty & the American People Have Won Today

The government insider from the Ulsterman Report is sharing some heartwarming information this evening, the American people have spoken and Barack Obama has been forced to listen. Due to the immense heat put upon the gun ban initiative, Barack Obama was forced to change his speech and presentation, a clear victory for the 2nd Amendment and America. From The Ulsterman Report.:

Like me you were probably watching the president&#8217;s gun control speech today.  Was told this morning the presentation today was a revised version that was completed just last night after a bunch of back and forth between the White House and Senate leaders.  Guessing that would be Harry Reid mostly.  Last week the president was ready to go all in on the executive order scenario.  Confiscation was going to be in play.  Then the backlash came and it forced Obama to back off.  He didn&#8217;t want to but after Reid said it was a no go, and the NRA was preparing to go to war with the White House, the president was given a revised script and that is what we heard this morning.    You could tell too.  Obama stumbled over the words more than usual.  He didn&#8217;t have the time to prep the script like he normally does.  Probably fuming he was forced to read the new version also. 

This time WE WON and OBAMA LOST. 

If people want to know how to go at the administration, this is how you do it.  Be informed, and make your voices heard.  This is an example of how the new media I have been telling you about can work against the globalists.  It can be a huge weapon against them.  And a big thank you to the NRA.  It took on Obama and didn&#8217;t back off.  A big part of the plan coming from the White House was to cripple the NRA and make it a liability for 2014 and beyond.  That didn&#8217;t work and it will be a liability, but one that is going to hurt Democrats, not conservatives...

Read More:
Govt Insider: Obama Livid; 2nd Amendment, Liberty & The American People Won Today | Obama


----------



## LibertyLemming

You are awfully hopeful based on some speculation. I'm pretty sure we are fucked and have been fucked for well over 100 years


----------



## paulitician

LibertyLemming said:


> You are awfully hopeful based on some speculation. I'm pretty sure we are fucked and have been fucked for well over 100 years



I always try to stay hopeful. But i hear ya.


----------



## SFC Ollie

LibertyLemming said:


> The Government would never lie to the people in order to achieve something they couldn't get done via the ballot.


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government would never lie to the people in order to achieve something they couldn't get done via the ballot.
Click to expand...


Well there was 2 Gulf of Tonkin incidents. The second one being completely fabricated. Yes, the Maddox was attacked, but it fired the first shots so what do you expect?


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


>



From here:



> *15. Gulf of Tonkin Never Happened:*
> 
> The Gulf of Tonkin Incident is the name given to two separate incidents involving the Democratic Republic of Vietnam and the United States in the waters of the Gulf of Tonkin. On August 2, 1964 two American destroyers engaged three North Vietnamese torpedo boats, resulting in the sinking of one of the torpedo boats. This was also the single most important reason for the escalation of the Vietnam War.
> 
> After Kennedy was assassinated, the Gulf of Tonkin gave the country the sweeping support for aggressive military action against the North Vietnamese. The outcome of the incident was the passage by Congress of the Gulf of Tonkin Resolution, which granted President Lyndon B. Johnson the authority to assist any Southeast Asian country whose government was considered to be jeopardized by &#8220;communist aggression&#8221;.
> 
> In 2005, an internal National Security Agency historical study was declassified; it concluded that USS Maddox had engaged the North Vietnamese on August 2, but that there may not have been any North Vietnamese vessels present during the engagement of August 4. The report stated &#8220;It is not simply that there is a different story as to what happened; it is that no attack happened that night&#8230;&#8221; In truth, Hanoi&#8217;s navy was engaged in nothing that night but the salvage of two of the boats damaged on August 2.
> 
> In 1965, President Johnson commented privately: &#8220;For all I know, our Navy was shooting at whales out there.&#8221; In 1981, Captain Herrick and journalist Robert Scheer re-examined Herrick&#8217;s ship&#8217;s log and determined that the first torpedo report from August 4, which Herrick had maintained had occurred&#8212;the &#8220;apparent ambush&#8221;&#8212;was in fact unfounded.
> 
> In 1995, retired Vietnamese Defense Minister Vo Nguyen Giap, meeting with former Secretary of Defense McNamara, categorically denied that Vietnamese gunboats had attacked American destroyers on August 4, while admitting to the attack on August 2.
> 
> In the Fall of 1999, retired senior CIA engineering executive S. Eugene Poteat wrote that he was asked in early August 1964 to determine if the radar operator&#8217;s report showed a real torpedo boat attack or an imagined one. In October, 2005 the New York Times reported that Robert J. Hanyok, a historian for the U.S. National Security Agency, had concluded that the NSA deliberately distorted the intelligence reports that it had passed on to policy-makers regarding the August 4, 1964 incident. He concluded that the motive was not political but was probably to cover up honest intelligence errors.



Look at 1:26 on the following video:


----------



## LibertyLemming

Basically waht I said


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Huskyfan68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm new here but just have one question....... if Sandy Hook is somehow a hoax (in whatever way- )- What happened to these kids? Did these children not get murdered? if they did not- where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the general consensus among advocates of this conspiracy theory has evolved away from the notion that the reported victims weren't actually killed.
Click to expand...

 evolved away?
CYA IS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Reading the actual messages that were sent in that time period which were recently declassified, Or released as cleansed, It is possible that some of the messages that many take as a 2nd attack on the 4th were actually follow up reports of the incident on the 2nd... Regardless it has nothing to do with Sandy Hook 50 years later.........


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> Reading the actual messages that were sent in that time period which were recently declassified, Or released as cleansed, It is possible that some of the messages that many take as a 2nd attack on the 4th were actually follow up reports of the incident on the 2nd... Regardless it has nothing to do with Sandy Hook 50 years later.........



Well, it just shows, and this is hardly the first time the government made something up to achieve a goal, that the government is willing to kill its own people/lie to its own people, in order to achieve a goal. Kind of fitting on a thread that is claiming Sandy Hook is a hoax.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Embellishing an actual incident vs murdering 20 children? Really? Go back to your dream world....


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> Embellishing an actual incident vs murdering 20 children? Really? Go back to your dream world....



as opposed to embellishing WMDs in Iraq and killing, some human rights groups say, over a million people? Go back to YOUR dream world.


----------



## daws101

LibertyLemming said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embellishing an actual incident vs murdering 20 children? Really? Go back to your dream world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to embellishing WMDs in Iraq and killing, some human rights groups say, over a million people? Go back to YOUR dream world.
Click to expand...

 how twisted do you have to be?


----------



## LibertyLemming

daws101 said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embellishing an actual incident vs murdering 20 children? Really? Go back to your dream world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to embellishing WMDs in Iraq and killing, some human rights groups say, over a million people? Go back to YOUR dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how twisted do you have to be?
Click to expand...



what does that mean?


----------



## daws101

LibertyLemming said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to embellishing WMDs in Iraq and killing, some human rights groups say, over a million people? Go back to YOUR dream world.
> 
> 
> 
> how twisted do you have to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
Click to expand...

it means there is no evidence linking the sandy hook tragedy to a government conspiracy to gut the second amendment.


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Proof_ is an elusive animal in any case; but the fewer the aspects in need of evidential support, the better.
> 
> Ever heard of _Occam's Razor_?
> 
> The less 'elaborate' the hypothesis, the more plausible it is at base level.
> 
> In order to believe that the deaths of any or all of the victims didn't really happen, one would have to buy into the planners' capacity and desire to subvert the knowledge of MANY more people related to (or any way acquainted with) the victims in question, when simply carrying out the killings and framing a kid with a history of psychosocial issues would not only be easier, it would also lend an air of reality/credibility to the operation, all while calling for much less damage control in the aftermath.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  The only advantage to faking a death or two would be to have one or several of the parents of a "faked victim" have be an operational agent trained for the whole operation in advance.  With so many causalities and chaos is it possible that a "phantom" child could have been killed?  I don't think so.  More likely, gun control might have been on the agenda five years ago and these agents might have been planted with an "adopted" child, one that would have been purposefully sacrificed.  But then, that would presuppose that the agents would not have gotten emotionally attached to the child after raising it for five years, that stretches credulity.  More likely they added a "non-existent" child to the lists and did away with the principal and the teacher, these would have been the two adults who would have been most aware that such a child did not exist in the class.

Such a phantom parent could act as a spokes person, a rallying leader for all the other grieving parents to demand action be taken on gun control legislation.  This is the parent who we should look to, to wonder about if there was really one child victim involved who didn't die.  If no bodies at all were seen, then nothing suspicious or out of the ordinary would be questioned.  Again, this stretches credibility to the limit, but even the coroner need not be in on this.  The government need only tell him that this body was being dealt with by the FBI or other agencies due to the position of the parent.  Of course, all this is speculation.  As we have seen so many times before, one never knows how these things can be played out.  Could it be just as was reported?  Sure.  Anything else is just idle speculation and woo.

When I looked at the photo of all of the parents who lost a child, I was struck by how they looked like a ideal cross section of America.  The only "problem" was that the were ideally "liberal" parents.  How convenient that this slaying happened in a ultra-liberal anti-gun school district, eh?  The racial and ethnic mix of these upper middle class parents is stunning.  The administration couldn't have picked a better group of middle class voters to speak out for gun control for a photo op if they were to scour the country.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Proof_ is an elusive animal in any case; but the fewer the aspects in need of evidential support, the better.
> 
> Ever heard of _Occam's Razor_?
> 
> The less 'elaborate' the hypothesis, the more plausible it is at base level.
> 
> In order to believe that the deaths of any or all of the victims didn't really happen, one would have to buy into the planners' capacity and desire to subvert the knowledge of MANY more people related to (or any way acquainted with) the victims in question, when simply carrying out the killings and framing a kid with a history of psychosocial issues would not only be easier, it would also lend an air of reality/credibility to the operation, all while calling for much less damage control in the aftermath.
Click to expand...


Soooo ... are you dissing the idea of a Sandy Hook CT or just putting your money on a less absurd one?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


>



Woo. I couldn't have said that better. These CT boys need to get lives.


----------



## LibertyLemming

daws101 said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how twisted do you have to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means there is no evidence linking the sandy hook tragedy to a government conspiracy to gut the second amendment.
Click to expand...


Minus the guy I saw arrested by the forest and the ar15 I saw taken out of a trunk. Live on tv.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> [...] CYA IS MORE LIKE IT!



There might be some of that going on, but so what if it is?

Misinterpreting  photographic evidence has been going on for at least as long as photos have been used as evidence.

In this case (broadly speaking), much of the speculation surrounding the misinterpreted images reveals something deeper than recklessness about those who _don't want to believe_ this horrific tragedy actually happened: namely the _humanity_ that may have clouded their judgment. Waking up to the prospect that the architects of such an operation would apparently have no qualms or empathic hang-ups about calling for the slaughter of a classroom full of first-graders (to say nothing of the kind of people it'd take to execute the plan) must have been a harder potential reality for them to face. 

Personally, I find the latter option easier to reconcile, but only because I believe the planners (and maybe some of the assassins) would have to be 'true believers' in their cause, so that they'd see the mass murder of innocent children as a necessary 'sacrifice' to bring about what they'd consider a 'greater good'. Easier to reconcile, but no easier to face...


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Soooo ... are you dissing the idea of a Sandy Hook CT or just putting your money on a less absurd one?



At the end of the day, Paulitician was right. Proof, for _anyone's_ preferred hypothesis, is pretty much a pie in the sky (at least for the time being).

And no matter how much I prefer the elegance of simplicity over the ugliness of unnecessary complexity, I have to admit: throughout the history of humanity, the truth has often turned out to be terribly ugly and unnecessarily complicated.

To answer your question, I'm still withholding judgment on this one.


----------



## candycorn

This thread proves that 9/11 Rimjob (aka paulitician) is garbage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 1:47 am today someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Another fact filled, informative post from Gage Dupe Rimjob. 


Can we have another one, Rimmy?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LibertyLemming said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embellishing an actual incident vs murdering 20 children? Really? Go back to your dream world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to embellishing WMDs in Iraq and killing, some human rights groups say, over a million people? Go back to YOUR dream world.
Click to expand...


I love it,even a newbie can spot the dreamworld that Gomer Ollie lives in all the time.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I see 911 nut job is once again on the case........And as stupid and cowardly as ever.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


>


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.
Click to expand...


Yeah, their undying faith in Big Brother and the Idiot Box is astonishing. Nothing can be true or real unless Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them so. All part of the Dumbing-Down of America i guess. Waddayagonnado?


----------



## paulitician

LibertyLemming said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> it means there is no evidence linking the sandy hook tragedy to a government conspiracy to gut the second amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minus the guy I saw arrested by the forest and the ar15 I saw taken out of a trunk. Live on tv.
Click to expand...


The AR 15 in the trunk was likely planted there by Big Brother henchmen. Pretty convenient find, no?


----------



## SFC Ollie

The weapon removed from the trunk did not appear to be an AR 15... I could be wrong but with 22 years of handling the M16 I should have a little knowledge of this......


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> The weapon removed from the trunk did not appear to be an AR 15... I could be wrong but with 22 years of handling the M16 I should have a little knowledge of this......



Guess you are smarter than everyone else


----------



## SFC Ollie

LibertyLemming said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon removed from the trunk did not appear to be an AR 15... I could be wrong but with 22 years of handling the M16 I should have a little knowledge of this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are smarter than everyone else
Click to expand...


Well, smarter than you at least........


----------



## LibertyLemming

Yeah that is obvious. You're a government cheerleader so you must be right


----------



## SFC Ollie

LibertyLemming said:


> Yeah that is obvious. You're a government cheerleader so you must be right



Now why do you want to be an asshole over a post where I stated my opinion, and based it upon my experience, and admitted that I could be wrong?

What does it take to make an asshole shut up?


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is obvious. You're a government cheerleader so you must be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you want to be an asshole over a post where I stated my opinion, and based it upon my experience, and admitted that I could be wrong?
> 
> What does it take to make an asshole shut up?
Click to expand...


My calling you a cheerleader had nothing to do with your opinion on the weapon that was pulled out of the trunk.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is obvious. You're a government cheerleader so you must be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you want to be an asshole over a post where I stated my opinion, and based it upon my experience, and admitted that I could be wrong?
> 
> What does it take to make an asshole shut up?
Click to expand...

 a colonoscopy!











1


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
Click to expand...

 why did hand job bump this post ,we all know multisyllabic words are above his reading level....must be the pretty  colors.


----------



## LibertyLemming

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZPS7AdgNgE&list=UU1h3bqESVdqkwm123Ce4ZmA&index=2]Full Disclosure: CO, WI, CT shootings.. Are These The Work of "Lone Wolf" Gunmen? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

The videos are evidence and as such cannot be released until a Judge clears them so that these videos do not affect the trial or the investigations.....


Patience grasshopper.........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> The videos are evidence and as such cannot be released until a Judge clears them so that these videos do not affect the trial or the investigations.....
> 
> 
> Patience grasshopper.........


I wonder what they expect to see ..as we all know they'll say it's been edited either way.


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


>



You are the very sheep the guy referred to.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real proof either way. All we have to go on, is Big Brother & Idiot Box disinformation. No one here on this Board can prove anything either way. And that's the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, their undying faith in Big Brother and the Idiot Box is astonishing. Nothing can be true or real unless Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them so. All part of the Dumbing-Down of America i guess. Waddayagonnado?
Click to expand...



     
Yeah, you pompous CTs are all soooo smart and the rest of us are just blind sheeple.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> The weapon removed from the trunk did not appear to be an AR 15... I could be wrong but with 22 years of handling the M16 I should have a little knowledge of this......



It's kinda like Mad Sci posting that 9/11 Youtube with the remains of a jet engine as "proof" 9/11 was staged. Of course, it wasn't a 737 engine as he claimed but a 767 engine as would be expected. When their BS is exposed, they simply move on to the next bit of BS. Whack-A-Mole! The concept of rational thinking is more than they can bear.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon removed from the trunk did not appear to be an AR 15... I could be wrong but with 22 years of handling the M16 I should have a little knowledge of this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are smarter than everyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, smarter than you at least........
Click to expand...


Waaaay smarter than a Lemming, and a lot more honest. Thanks, Sarge.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are smarter than everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, smarter than you at least........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waaaay smarter, and a lot more honest. Thanks, Sarge.
Click to expand...

hey man you're gonna Ollie a big head!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Naw,  I'm Humble.........


----------



## daws101

sfc ollie said:


> naw,  i'm humble.........


 !!!!


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, smarter than you at least........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaay smarter, and a lot more honest. Thanks, Sarge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey man you're gonna Ollie a big head!
Click to expand...


No offense to Sarge but we are comparing apples and Lemmings.


----------



## katsung47

MisterBeale said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> 
> 
> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened  if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bees article was taken down on Monday December 17th. Of course, a plausible explanation is that a reporter mistook another teacher for the principal.
> 
> We were initially told that two handguns  a Glock and a Sig Sauer  were found next to the body of the dead shooter, while a third weapon, a .223-caliber rifle was also recovered in the trunk of a car later, in the schools parking lot. All of the weapons were allegedly legally bought and registered in Nancy Lanzas name. The car was later identified as a black Honda, also registered in her name. More weapons have since been introduced to the story but well get back to those later on.
> 
> Besides anonymous law enforcement officials telling the media that Adam Lanza was a former pupil at the school, they also said his mother was currently a teacher there, that she was found among the dead and that her son had specifically sought out her classroom first. But when it emerged that teaching staff at the school had never heard of a Nancy Lanza, it was suggested that she was a substitute teacher whose name therefore mightnt appear on staff lists.
> 
> But this claim too has disappeared down the memory hole because its now known that Nancy had no connection with the school. Adam Lanza was in fact home-schooled. Nancy Lanza has since been painted as a survivalist who loved firearms, taught her sons how to shoot and was stockpiling because she was worried about economic collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
Click to expand...


I'm not a reporter. I still know well that a basic standard for a reporter on news is who, where, when..... So that mistake is not plausible explanation. An explanation put in advance to cover up of flaw that is too evident. 

The principal didn't follow the instruction. She didn't stay inside the room but went out to see what happened and saw something she was not allowed to see. So she was shot dead. But the New Town Bee still published the interview according to the original plan. One character of this case was there is no field witness. That's rare. Plus that the gunner was not an expert sniper.

It was a well prepared plot. They had many informants gathered in this area. They had a terror drill in advance. 



> DHS Terror Drills recently conducted in Sandy Hook
> The HSEEP Training Course
> The course will be held at the Sandy Hook Fire Department, address below.
> 
> Location: 18 Riverside Road, Sandy Hook CT
> This event is 37 miles from you (06106).
> 8 AM - 5 PM
> 
> Contact: Tom Romano
> Email: thomas.romano@ct.gov
> Phone: 860 256 0844
> Division of Emergency Management and Homeland Security


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gee, whose sock is this?

When the investigation is over then you can talk your BS and if you have anything worth listening to, we'll let you know.............


----------



## paulitician

It's too bad we no longer have an independent Media. They won't conduct any independent investigations. They'll just pass on their spoon-fed Big Brother disinformation to the Public. It's a Government/Media Complex now. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> It's too bad we no longer have an independent Media. They won't conduct any independent investigations. They'll just pass on their spoon-fed Big Brother disinformation to the Public. It's a Government/Media Complex now. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.



You are chasing your tail again, Princess. According to your circular reasoning, Big Bro will feed us pablum once the investigation is done therefore any silly CT which crosses your feeble mind must be what really happened. 
Here's the 4-1-1: 
Anyone who firmly believes that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and admits, as you already have, that nothing could ever change this belief does not have an open mind but rather as closed a mind as one could have.


----------



## SAYIT

katsung47 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops 101: An introduction to psychological operations - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a reporter. I still know well that a basic standard for a reporter on news is who, where, when..... So that mistake is not plausible explanation. An explanation put in advance to cover up of flaw that is too evident.
> 
> The principal didn't follow the instruction. She didn't stay inside the room but went out to see what happened and saw something she was not allowed to see. So she was shot dead. But the New Town Bee still published the interview according to the original plan. One character of this case was there is no field witness. That's rare. Plus that the gunner was not an expert sniper.
> 
> It was a well prepared plot. They had many informants gathered in this area. They had a terror drill in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Terror Drills recently conducted in Sandy Hook
> The HSEEP Training Course
> The course will be held at the Sandy Hook Fire Department, address below.
> 
> Location: 18 Riverside Road, Sandy Hook CT
> This event is 37 miles from you (06106).
> 8 AM - 5 PM
> 
> Contact: Tom Romano
> Email: thomas.romano@ct.gov
> Phone: 860 256 0844
> Division of Emergency Management and Homeland Security
> 
> 
> Quote: SAYIT
> Terror drills are common in American schools these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Gee, whose sock is this?
> 
> When the investigation is over then you can talk your BS and if you have anything worth listening to, we'll let you know.............


not to worry "they" only let that guy out for hair cuts.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Edmonds, Susan Lindaur, etc.  When the establishment types say there are no true patriots, that SOMEONE would surely blow the whistle and know the truth, they just aren't paying attention.  The left/right paradigm, the dialectic is there to confuddle them.  How blind they be.  lol  The enemy of freedom is ignorance and incredulity.  Boiling frogs is one of my go to unbiased sources.  Rock on with your bad self!
> 
> Here is another source I like to use.  It is a source used by those who swore to defend the constitution, not the corrupt leaders; non-commissioned officers and men of the US armed forces, not the globalist shills.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2012/12/20/sandy-hook-massacre-official-story-spins-out-of-control/
> *
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © The Newtown Bee
> (Note, after this article was printed, all records of it's existence were later deleted in the archives.  Luckily researches at VT have recorded images of it. )
> 
> (Read the whole article for more wonderfully compelling good stuff.  Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive.  This article is more for your interest paulitician than for these blind dulled obtuse victims of compulsory education and MSM media conditioning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a reporter. I still know well that a basic standard for a reporter on news is who, where, when..... So that mistake is not plausible explanation. An explanation put in advance to cover up of flaw that is too evident.
> 
> The principal didn't follow the instruction. She didn't stay inside the room but went out to see what happened and saw something she was not allowed to see. So she was shot dead. But the New Town Bee still published the interview according to the original plan. One character of this case was there is no field witness. That's rare. Plus that the gunner was not an expert sniper.
> 
> It was a well prepared plot. They had many informants gathered in this area. They had a terror drill in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Terror Drills recently conducted in Sandy Hook
> The HSEEP Training Course
> The course will be held at the Sandy Hook Fire Department, address below.
> 
> Location: 18 Riverside Road, Sandy Hook CT
> This event is 37 miles from you (06106).
> 8 AM - 5 PM
> 
> Contact: Tom Romano
> Email: thomas.romano@ct.gov
> Phone: 860 256 0844
> Division of Emergency Management and Homeland Security
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: SAYIT
> Terror drills are common in American schools these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when I was in grade school (mid sixties) we had duck and cover drills at least once a month.
> disaster drills in schools  have been around since the 1930's .
> do any of you remember CIVIL DEFENCE TESTS?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LibertyLemming

Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15. 


Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:


NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review


----------



## Montrovant

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review



But wait!

Isn't this an obvious bit of disinformation, since it comes from one of the government-run media sources?  NBC is admitting it!


----------



## SFC Ollie

> If one examines footage from police breaking into Lanza&#8217;s car, one sees police clearing a round from a &#8220;long gun of some type&#8221; that *does not appear to be &#8216;AR-15* style&#8217; or &#8216;assault-style.&#8217;




Didn't i say this a while back?


----------



## LibertyLemming

Montrovant said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait!
> 
> Isn't this an obvious bit of disinformation, since it comes from one of the government-run media sources?  NBC is admitting it!
Click to expand...


who the fuck knows lol. 

listen i report the news, and the top story in ron burgundy's life is that i am in love


----------



## Capstone

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review



That's an old report, Bro.


----------



## ABikerSailor

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review



Yeah................sure..................let's trust the conspiracy theorist on the partisan hack site.


----------



## daws101

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review


funny  nbc has said no such thing when and if  they do then I might feel foolish.


----------



## ABikerSailor

daws101 said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review
> 
> 
> 
> funny  nbc has said no such thing when and if  they do then I might feel foolish.
Click to expand...


Lobotomized Lemming's "proof" is from a conservative hack site.  Probably about as reliable as Breitbart TV.


----------



## daws101

ABikerSailor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review
> 
> 
> 
> funny  nbc has said no such thing when and if  they do then I might feel foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lobotomized Lemming's "proof" is from a conservative hack site.  Probably about as reliable as Breitbart TV.
Click to expand...

or glen beck!


----------



## petro

A Hoax? 

What a disgusting vile piece of shit thread. My close friend who buried her little cousin must have nothing to worry about then as they must have put an empty coffin in the ground. She could give a fuck about which weapon was used as her focus and everyone's should be  on the scumbag perpetrator who committed this and not on the damn guns. She and I are strong supporters of gun rights and find it disgusting that both sides of the issue are using this shooting to support their points of views. 

The focus should be on why society is creating these sociopaths in the last few decades. 

Un-fucking real.


----------



## Capstone

petro said:


> She could give a fuck about which weapon was used as her focus and everyone's should be  on the scumbag perpetrator who committed this and not on the damn guns. ...



Stick an "s" behind " perpetrator" and I think you'll find that's exactly where the focus of some conspiracy theorists has been all along. Not everyone believes the killings didn't happen.

One interesting theory I've seen suggests the shooters were disguised as male and female members of the clergy -- a Black Ops team (not necessarily of domestic origin) with their patsy (dressed as a priest) in tow. 

This theory would explain several inconsistencies reported on the day of the event (News reports from the BBC, Fox, ETC. regarding the weapons used, how many suspects were involved, and how the alleged lone gunman was dressed) and is supported by evidence that has come to light since (the anonymous caller to the Alex Jones Show and the police scanner recording posted on YouTube to name a couple of things). But the most compelling thing about it, to me personally anyway, is its explanatory power where the nature of such assassins is concerned ('true believers' abound in certain agencies ...foreign _and_ domestic).

Not that I believe it, mind you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's Bullshit and it's no good for you.............


----------



## Truthmatters

The republican base will say abnd do ANYTHING in the name of their historically failed ideas.


This thread is proof of that.

They want the parents fo bullet ridden babies to be dragged into the streets and punished for being part of what they claim is some insane level coverup.


They have reached westboro crazy levels.

Im surprized they didnt join the westboro church nutters in screaming flaming hate at the people trying to morn and burry their little loved ones.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> It's Bullshit and it's no good for you.............



That may be true on both counts, but in case it's only true on the latter ...what's _good for me personally_ is irrelevant in the eyes of God.


----------



## skookerasbil

Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............

Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............

The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty


I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we no longer have an independent Media. They won't conduct any independent investigations. They'll just pass on their spoon-fed Big Brother disinformation to the Public. It's a Government/Media Complex now. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are chasing your tail again, Princess. According to your circular reasoning, Big Bro will feed us pablum once the investigation is done therefore any silly CT which crosses your feeble mind must be what really happened.
> Here's the 4-1-1:
> Anyone who firmly believes that "Big Bro lies to us 24/7, 365" and admits, as you already have, that nothing could ever change this belief does not have an open mind but rather as closed a mind as one could have.
Click to expand...


You're certainly welcome to believe everything Big Brother and your Idiot Box tells you. That's your call. I can't change you. Only you can do that.


----------



## paulitician

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, it has been determined that no assault weapons were used and handguns only did this.... even after the ME lied and said all the bullet wounds on the victims were from an AR-15.
> 
> 
> Bet you government media dick riders feel foolish now:
> 
> 
> NBC Admitted: No 'Assault Rifle' Used in Newtown Shooting Independent Journal Review



Careful, Truth is Treason in this Empire of Lies.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find anything credible on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............



Marginalization by way of ridicule and scorn. Big Brother has employed that tactic for many years. The Goose Steppers only follow orders. Mere parrots. Critical thinking certainly isn't their strong suit. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## paulitician

Worth checking out...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SK8tLX6VQp4]Joyce Riley Interviews Mike Powers 1-16-13 TPH Sandy Hook Special Investigation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> The republican base will say abnd do ANYTHING in the name of their historically failed ideas.
> 
> 
> This thread is proof of that.
> 
> They want the parents fo bullet ridden babies to be dragged into the streets and punished for being part of what they claim is some insane level coverup.
> 
> 
> They have reached westboro crazy levels.
> 
> Im surprized they didnt join the westboro church nutters in screaming flaming hate at the people trying to morn and burry their little loved ones.



Damn you TM, these nutcases are not nor have they ever been the Republican base, you know it as well as i do........Turn your rep back on so I can neg your ass........For pure stupidity.


----------



## paulitician

We're left with one very disturbing question...Who's watching the Watchers?

Who's watching and questioning the Government/Media Complex? There is no independent Media anymore. Their information-gathering process relies solely on Government-provided information. So who's out there doing independent investigating? If anyone says anything not 'approved' by the Government/Media Complex, they're immediately ridiculed and scorned by most. It's a very disturbing dilemma we find ourselves in. One thing is for sure though, someone has to watch the Watchers.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............



The Daily PAUL? Really?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily PAUL? Really?
Click to expand...


The Media is not investigating this in a credible fashion. Even basic information about this guy seems extraordinarily difficult to access. Way too conveniently difficult in my opinion.


----------



## paulitician

Remember when every 'credible' Media Outlet reported his Mother was a beloved Kindergarten Teacher at the school? They even reported all those many heart-warming quotes from her fellow Teachers. Well, just a basic search for information on her showed that these reports were absolutely untrue. Now, are we really supposed to believe the entire U.S. Mainstream Media just innocently got it wrong? No one in these large Corporate Media Outlets could do a simple basic search on the woman? Seems pretty crazy to me. 

It leads me to believe that our MSM does just spew spoon-fed Government B.S. It took Citizens not working for Government and the Media to report facts. And that's why the Internet is vital in this Information War. It takes real Citizens with no connections to Government or Media to find and report truth. All Citizens just need to do their part and always keep an eye on the Government/Media Complex. You have to at least attempt to keep them honest.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes it really is hard to wade through the conspiracy nuts and anti government fools to find real facts in many matters.........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes it really is hard to wade through the conspiracy nuts and anti government fools to find real facts in many matters.........



Yes, blame anyone but your beloved Big Brother & Idiot Box. Go figure?


----------



## LibertyLemming

Remember when the media said there were WMDs in Iraq because the government told them to?


----------



## SFC Ollie

You mean because everyone believed it, from all over the world from both the left and right?

You mean because Saddam admitted that he was playing a game because he wanted Iran to believe he had WMD?

Do play again.......


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............









  Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter: 

The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children &#8212; among other adult victims &#8212; this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza. 

1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.

2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."

3. He didn't have a Facebook profile. 

4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, &#8220;Camera shy.&#8221;

5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.

6. He was believed to have "Asperger&#8217;s syndrome."

7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.

8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."  

9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.

10. He usually obtained good grades.

11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).  

12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.

13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.

Read more on The New York Times.  


Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children &#8212; among other adult victims &#8212; this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, &#8220;Camera shy.&#8221;
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Asperger&#8217;s syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
Click to expand...


Yup, and his Mother was a beloved Kindergarten Teacher at the school too. Just ask the Media and her fellow Teachers.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily PAUL? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Media is not investigating this in a credible fashion. Even basic information about this guy seems extraordinarily difficult to access. Way too conveniently difficult in my opinion.
Click to expand...


lol

Classic paranoid tinfoil hat idiocy

The media are part of the conspiracy, no one can be trusted. 

Lets hope youre just a troll having fun getting a rise out of people with your nonsense, for your sake.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and his Mother was a beloved Kindergarten Teacher at the school too. Just ask the Media and her fellow Teachers.
Click to expand...

 as always you'll never admit to the first reports being wrong...


----------



## skookerasbil

daws101 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children &#8212; among other adult victims &#8212; this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, &#8220;Camera shy.&#8221;
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Asperger&#8217;s syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
Click to expand...




I'll take just one...........#13

None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!

NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
Click to expand...


You just did more of an investigation than our MSM ever will. They merely report spoon-fed Government 'information' at this point. It's very sad, we no longer have a credible independent Media.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and his Mother was a beloved Kindergarten Teacher at the school too. Just ask the Media and her fellow Teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as always you'll never admit to the first reports being wrong...
Click to expand...


The entire U.S. Media simply got it wrong? How? And what about all those heart-warming quotes from her 'fellow Teachers?'


----------



## skookerasbil

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children &#8212; among other adult victims &#8212; this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, &#8220;Camera shy.&#8221;
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Asperger&#8217;s syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did more of an investigation than our MSM ever will. They merely report spoon-fed Government 'information' at this point. It's very sad, we no longer have a credible independent Media.
Click to expand...



Indeed............and you mean to tell me that NOBODY in the media ever considered to ask the question, "Why did none of the teachers send their kids out the classroom using the supplemental exit/window. It never was considered by a single teacher while minutes went by with shots ringing out at 168 decibels per shot?"

Even the stupidest reporter on earth would come up with this question..................

"How did the guy only kill 28 people in 20 minutes?"




Hey Paulitican.........where does Ron Paul stand on the 2nd ammendment and gun control?


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just did more of an investigation than our MSM ever will. They merely report spoon-fed Government 'information' at this point. It's very sad, we no longer have a credible independent Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed............and you mean to tell me that NOBODY in the media ever considered to ask the question, "Why did none of the teachers send their kids out the classroom using the supplemental exit/window. It never was considered by a single teacher while minutes went by with shots ringing out at 168 decibels per shot?"
> 
> Even the stupidest reporter on earth would come up with this question..................
> 
> "How did the guy only kill 28 people in 20 minutes?"
Click to expand...


Key word being 'question.' They don't. Sadly, it is a Government/Media Complex at this point. They rely solely on Government-provided 'information.' You make some very interesting points. Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
Click to expand...


Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
> And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....
Click to expand...


And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..........sceptical people on this get tagged as insane. Ive always been one to make fun of conspiracy people. Not on this Sandy Hook thing...............
> 
> Listen to this guy named Mike Powers on this vid..............
> 
> The Power Hour... Sandy Hoax. | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> 
> I challenge anybody to find *anything* on this Adam Lanza guy.........that he ever even existed. You can find something on ANYBODY you know in your life someplace on the internet. ANYBODY. But there is ZERO on Adam Lanza.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
Click to expand...


Could she have taught him to shoot somewhere other than a public shooting range?  How do you know no one recalls seeing him at a range?  Do you really think that no introverted people like to shoot or go to ranges?  Do you really think everyone who ever goes shooting does so for the same period of time?

Whether this information is correct or false, your arguments against it seem flimsy at best.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
> And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.
Click to expand...


So you have to step in and protect your fellow from answering follow up questions by total lame deflection. Got it.....


----------



## LibertyLemming

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
> And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have to step in and protect your fellow from answering follow up questions by total lame deflection. Got it.....
Click to expand...


I'm just glad you guys are talking about the person and not the inanimate object he chose.


----------



## skookerasbil

Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.



What, exactly, leads you to say that any of the posters you are talking about are 'fake army guys'?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
> And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... Sarge questions the guys "facts" and you slip into your usual anti-norm whine.
Now that's boring, Princess. BTW, would you like some cheese with that whine? How 'bout some music?


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter:
> 
> The New York Times published a profile on America's newest mass killer, the 20-year-old man who killed his mom, self and 20 young children  among other adult victims  this Friday morning at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the otherwise safe and sleepy town of Newtown, Connecticut. Here are 13 facts about Adam Lanza.
> 
> 1. He carried a black briefcase to his 10th-grade honors English class.
> 
> 2. He walked through high school in Newtown, Connecticut, "with his hands glued to his sides" and "pens in the pocket of his short-sleeve, button-down shirts."
> 
> 3. He didn't have a Facebook profile.
> 
> 4. He did not appear in his high school 2010 yearbook. His spot on the page said, Camera shy.
> 
> 5. He was "deeply uncomfortable" in social situations, according to classmates.
> 
> 6. He was believed to have "Aspergers syndrome."
> 
> 7. He was described by peers as having a "very flat affect." He "rarely" showed emotions.
> 
> 8. He reportedly often talked about "aliens," and about "blowing things up."
> 
> 9. He was never seen with anyone, either socializing or as friends, etc.
> 
> 10. He usually obtained good grades.
> 
> 11. In 2006, his older brother graduated high school and went to Quinnipiac University, leaving him alone with their parents (whose marriage was apparently coming apart).
> 
> 12. His father, Peter Lanza, a tax executive for General Electric, moved to Stamford, and in January 2011 married a woman who is a librarian at the University of Connecticut.
> 
> 13. His mother, Nancy Lanza, reportedly taught him how to target shoot.
> 
> Read more on The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Who is Adam Lanza: 13 Facts About the Sandy Hook Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could she have taught him to shoot somewhere other than a public shooting range?  How do you know no one recalls seeing him at a range?  Do you really think that no introverted people like to shoot or go to ranges?  Do you really think everyone who ever goes shooting does so for the same period of time?
> 
> Whether this information is correct or false, your arguments against it seem flimsy at best.
Click to expand...


And yet all those assumptions are the source of his doubt about the reality of Sandy Hook and, predictably, Paulitician jumps on it without question as though it was The Gospels.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.



Hmmm. Do you base your doubt about Ollie on the same kind of "proof" you employ in the Sandy Hook matter?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just did more of an investigation than our MSM ever will. They merely report spoon-fed Government 'information' at this point. It's very sad, we no longer have a credible independent Media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed............and you mean to tell me that NOBODY in the media ever considered to ask the question, "Why did none of the teachers send their kids out the classroom using the supplemental exit/window. It never was considered by a single teacher while minutes went by with shots ringing out at 168 decibels per shot?"
> 
> Even the stupidest reporter on earth would come up with this question..................
> 
> "How did the guy only kill 28 people in 20 minutes?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word being 'question.' They don't. Sadly, it is a Government/Media Complex at this point. They rely solely on Government-provided 'information.' You make some very interesting points. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Hey Pauli, you seem to have missed a question Skooker aimed right at you:
"Hey Paulitican.........where does Ron Paul stand on the 2nd ammendment and gun control?"


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, leads you to say that any of the posters you are talking about are 'fake army guys'?
Click to expand...


Fear of the unknown.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.



I know damned well you are not addressing me........You cannot be that stupid.....or then again maybe you can......


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us more about how much he was carrying weight wise.... Over 120 lbs...really?
> And while you are at it let us in on your vast experience with "gun people" whoever they are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Sarge questions the guys "facts" and you slip into your usual anti-norm whine.
> Now that's boring, Princess. BTW, would you like some cheese with that whine? How 'bout some music?
Click to expand...


Yes we know, you got Big Brother's back. We get it. Your constant Bootlicking has been duly noted. So you can go now. Shove another potato chip in your suckhole and get back to your Idiot Box.


----------



## paulitician

CNN's Anderson Cooper worked for the CIA at one point? Pretty interesting. Hmm?


----------



## paulitician

This is very eery, even if you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories...

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB-LtHycKGk]Sandy Hook IN BATMAN movie!!!! Another reference to the Connecticut shooting !!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsl2xZO6UcQ]BREAKING NEWS - SANDY HOOK AND THE BATMAN CONNECTION! Thumbs up & Pass it on!!! Do you part - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take just one...........#13
> 
> None of the lefty sheep have ever been to a target range ( bubble dwellars dont get out much in life). People who regularly go to a target range know well that it is not a place where you go and be a total introvert. Anybody who goes to a range knows that gun people mingle, especially in the areas near where you are shooting. They are only a few feet apart. Nobody goes to a range and shoots for 20 minutes. An hour at the least and at least 2-3 hours most of the time. Nobody recalls seeing Mom and Adam at any target range............like fucking ever!!! Nobody ever saw "Adam" at any target range..........like fucking ever!!! Moreover, "Adam" weighed only 120 lbs and was supposedly autistic. I work in the field for 27 years.......I have never met an autistic person who is in physical condition enought to lug over his own bodyweight in weapons and ammunition. Over 90% of the population cannot carry over long distances their own bodyweight......but this 120 pound guy did so with ease!!!
> 
> NOBODY has ever seen this guy Lanza at any target range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just did more of an investigation than our MSM ever will. They merely report spoon-fed Government 'information' at this point. It's very sad, we no longer have a credible independent Media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed............and you mean to tell me that NOBODY in the media ever considered to ask the question, "Why did none of the teachers send their kids out the classroom using the supplemental exit/window. It never was considered by a single teacher while minutes went by with shots ringing out at 168 decibels per shot?"
> 
> Even the stupidest reporter on earth would come up with this question..................
> 
> "How did the guy only kill 28 people in 20 minutes?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paulitican.........where does Ron Paul stand on the 2nd ammendment and gun control?
Click to expand...

ah..it seems you haven't been in a school building in a long time, most including sandy hook  have windows that are either too high for grade school kids to get to or they do not open at all .
most modern schools or remodeled school class rooms have only one exit.
why didn't the teachers do anything you ask... panic.
have you ever been in that situation ?if not you have no fucking Idea how you would react. no bullshit response like "I would have done" etc. is necessary.


----------



## daws101

Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor 


The Huffington Post  |  By Meredith Bennett-Smith		 Posted: 01/15/2013 7:37 pm EST  |  Updated: 01/16/2013 2:24 pm EST 


A good Samaritan who harbored six terrified survivors of the Sandy Hook massacre has been singled out by conspiracy theorists accusing him of being a liar and an actor.

On the morning of the shooting, Gene Rosen of Newtown, Conn., was feeding his cats when he discovered four terrified children hiding out in his driveway. They told him their teacher was dead, and he listened to their chilling account of the tragedy still going on at the nearby Sandy Hook Elementary School.

In the aftermath, Rosen, 69, was interviewed by many of the media outlets that descended on the small community, and his anguished face flashed across television screens around the world. 

The sincerity of that anguish was questioned by a group of conspiracy theorists who call themselves "truthers," Salon reported earlier this month. These truthers have so far posted Rosen's personal information online, created fake social media accounts using his name and harassed him via email and phone.

read more:  Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now, the Goose Stepping. More boring rants about how impossible it is for Big Brother and Media to lie. Blah Blah Blah. So boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Sarge questions the guys "facts" and you slip into your usual anti-norm whine.
> Now that's boring, Princess. BTW, would you like some cheese with that whine? How 'bout some music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you got Big Brother's back. We get it. Your constant Bootlicking has been duly noted. So you can go now. Shove another potato chip in your suckhole and get back to your Idiot Box.
Click to expand...

how many times will aunt Pauli yammer about big brother and the idiot box ?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor
> 
> 
> The Huffington Post  |  By Meredith Bennett-Smith		 Posted: 01/15/2013 7:37 pm EST  |  Updated: 01/16/2013 2:24 pm EST
> 
> 
> A good Samaritan who harbored six terrified survivors of the Sandy Hook massacre has been singled out by conspiracy theorists accusing him of being a liar and an actor.
> 
> On the morning of the shooting, Gene Rosen of Newtown, Conn., was feeding his cats when he discovered four terrified children hiding out in his driveway. They told him their teacher was dead, and he listened to their chilling account of the tragedy still going on at the nearby Sandy Hook Elementary School.
> 
> In the aftermath, Rosen, 69, was interviewed by many of the media outlets that descended on the small community, and his anguished face flashed across television screens around the world.
> 
> The sincerity of that anguish was questioned by a group of conspiracy theorists who call themselves "truthers," Salon reported earlier this month. These truthers have so far posted Rosen's personal information online, created fake social media accounts using his name and harassed him via email and phone.
> 
> read more:  Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor



What's your point? Lots of crazies out there. You seem to be indicting anyone who dares to question the Government/Media Complex. Personally, i don't condone harassing anyone. It's wrong. Period, end of story.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> This is very eery, even if you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories...
> 
> Sandy Hook IN BATMAN movie!!!! Another reference to the Connecticut shooting !!! - YouTube


 your memory must be really bad ...this is the same bullshit claim made about 911 except it was the matrix then..... oh and the x files.
you could at least try some original bullshit .


----------



## Capstone

The CT. State Police Dept. has apparently released the official tally of the weapons used in the Sandy Hook massacre.



> [...]Seized inside the school:
> 
> #1. Bushmaster .223 caliber-- model XM15-E2S rifle with high capacity 30 round clips
> 
> #2. Glock 10 mm handgun
> 
> #3. Sig-Sauer P226   9mm handgun
> 
> 
> Seized from suspect&#8217;s car in parking lot:
> 
> #4. Izhmash Canta-12   12 gauge Shotgun    (seized from car in parking lot) [...]



So it seems the rifle taken from the trunk has no bearing on the issue as to whether the Bushmaster M-15 was used in the shootings or not.

Still problematic to the official story, though, is the Medical Examiner's description of the bullets pulled from some of the victims' bodies.

Recall:



> [...]...the bullets are designed in such a fashion that the energy -- this is very clinical; I shouldn't be saying this -- but the energy is deposited in the tissue so the bullet stays in [the tissue].



That description doesn't jibe with the sort of high velocity ammo utilized by the 'long weapon' reportedly found inside the school.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Sarge questions the guys "facts" and you slip into your usual anti-norm whine.
> Now that's boring, Princess. BTW, would you like some cheese with that whine? How 'bout some music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you got Big Brother's back. We get it. Your constant Bootlicking has been duly noted. So you can go now. Shove another potato chip in your suckhole and get back to your Idiot Box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many times will aunt Pauli yammer about big brother and the idiot box ?
Click to expand...


Oh, probably not as many times as you dunces whip out the ole 'Tin Foil Hat' insult.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor
> 
> 
> The Huffington Post  |  By Meredith Bennett-Smith		 Posted: 01/15/2013 7:37 pm EST  |  Updated: 01/16/2013 2:24 pm EST
> 
> 
> A good Samaritan who harbored six terrified survivors of the Sandy Hook massacre has been singled out by conspiracy theorists accusing him of being a liar and an actor.
> 
> On the morning of the shooting, Gene Rosen of Newtown, Conn., was feeding his cats when he discovered four terrified children hiding out in his driveway. They told him their teacher was dead, and he listened to their chilling account of the tragedy still going on at the nearby Sandy Hook Elementary School.
> 
> In the aftermath, Rosen, 69, was interviewed by many of the media outlets that descended on the small community, and his anguished face flashed across television screens around the world.
> 
> The sincerity of that anguish was questioned by a group of conspiracy theorists who call themselves "truthers," Salon reported earlier this month. These truthers have so far posted Rosen's personal information online, created fake social media accounts using his name and harassed him via email and phone.
> 
> read more:  Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Lots of crazies out there. You seem to be indicting anyone who dares to question the Government/Media Complex. Personally, i don't condone harassing anyone. It's wrong. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

you lying sack of shit, this whole  thread  is harassment.. you can deny that all you want but that's lying too.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor
> 
> 
> The Huffington Post  |  By Meredith Bennett-Smith		 Posted: 01/15/2013 7:37 pm EST  |  Updated: 01/16/2013 2:24 pm EST
> 
> 
> A good Samaritan who harbored six terrified survivors of the Sandy Hook massacre has been singled out by conspiracy theorists accusing him of being a liar and an actor.
> 
> On the morning of the shooting, Gene Rosen of Newtown, Conn., was feeding his cats when he discovered four terrified children hiding out in his driveway. They told him their teacher was dead, and he listened to their chilling account of the tragedy still going on at the nearby Sandy Hook Elementary School.
> 
> In the aftermath, Rosen, 69, was interviewed by many of the media outlets that descended on the small community, and his anguished face flashed across television screens around the world.
> 
> The sincerity of that anguish was questioned by a group of conspiracy theorists who call themselves "truthers," Salon reported earlier this month. These truthers have so far posted Rosen's personal information online, created fake social media accounts using his name and harassed him via email and phone.
> 
> read more:  Gene Rosen, Sandy Hook Hero, Harassed By Conspiracy Theorists Who Claim He's An Actor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Lots of crazies out there. You seem to be indicting anyone who dares to question the Government/Media Complex. Personally, i don't condone harassing anyone. It's wrong. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lying sack of shit, this whole  thread  is harassment.. you can deny that all you want but that's lying too.
Click to expand...


 Calm down Sally. Stop being such a Drama Queen.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you got Big Brother's back. We get it. Your constant Bootlicking has been duly noted. So you can go now. Shove another potato chip in your suckhole and get back to your Idiot Box.
> 
> 
> 
> how many times will aunt Pauli yammer about big brother and the idiot box ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, probably not as many times as you dunces whip out the ole 'Tin Foil Hat' insult.
Click to expand...

 you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many times will aunt Pauli yammer about big brother and the idiot box ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, probably not as many times as you dunces whip out the ole 'Tin Foil Hat' insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....
Click to expand...


 You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Lots of crazies out there. You seem to be indicting anyone who dares to question the Government/Media Complex. Personally, i don't condone harassing anyone. It's wrong. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> you lying sack of shit, this whole  thread  is harassment.. you can deny that all you want but that's lying too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down Sally. Stop being such a Drama Queen.
Click to expand...

 who's not calm? 
I'm laughing my ass off.
how  ironic you, using the term drama queen.


----------



## Truthmatters

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, probably not as many times as you dunces whip out the ole 'Tin Foil Hat' insult.
> 
> 
> 
> you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJLv46_N6c]Chumbawamba - Mouthful of shit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJLv46_N6c]Chumbawamba - Mouthful of shit - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Another very bad Actor. Seriously, who the hell trains you Crisis Actor dipshits?


----------



## Truthmatters

look dude you have a really shitty track record for getting anything correct.


And what do you choose to do here?


Try to cause the harrassment of familys grieving for dead children


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, probably not as many times as you dunces whip out the ole 'Tin Foil Hat' insult.
> 
> 
> 
> you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
Click to expand...

actually I'm a very fine actor.. I've got your undivided attention and that all that's necessary to rattle your cage.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lying sack of shit, this whole  thread  is harassment.. you can deny that all you want but that's lying too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Sally. Stop being such a Drama Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's not calm?
> I'm laughing my ass off.
> how  ironic you, using the term drama queen.
Click to expand...


Nah, you're just whining and expressing predictable faux outrage. But it's not surprising. You have your marching orders. We all know you're incapable of critical and independent thought. You're so damn boring.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you surpassed that long ago  but never denied it ...hummm interesting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually I'm a very fine actor.. I've got your undivided attention and that all that's necessary to rattle your cage.
Click to expand...


Maybe ole Anderson Cooper (Former CIA Operative), will invite you on his show. Maybe show off some of your awful Crisis Acting skills.


----------



## Truthmatters

Paulitician,

you have never ended up being correct on anything that I remember.

If you have here is your chance to show some kind of decent track record.


Why should anyone take you seriously when all you do is spread shit like you think its jam on your toast.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJLv46_N6c]Chumbawamba - Mouthful of shit - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another very bad Actor. Seriously, who the hell trains you Crisis Actor dipshits?
Click to expand...

ah oh.... paulie is getting repetitive ..
really fine actors can improvise,  seems you're epically failing at that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Pauly have you ever correctly predicted the outcome of something?

Have you said something that bore out to be insightful?


EVER?


----------



## LibertyLemming

The institutionalization of tyranny is the achievement of the Bush/Obama regimes of the 21st century. This, and not the Great Society, is the decisive break from the American tradition. The Bush Republicans demolished almost all of the constitutional protections of liberty erected by the Founding Fathers. The Obama Democrats codified Bush&#8217;s dismantling of the Constitution and removed the protection afforded to citizens from being murdered by the government without due process. One decade was time enough for two presidents to make Americans the least free people of any developed country, indeed, perhaps of any country. In what other country or countries does the chief executive officer have the right to murder citizens without due process?


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> look dude you have a really shitty track record for getting anything correct.
> 
> 
> And what do you choose to do here?
> 
> 
> Try to cause the harrassment of familys grieving for dead children



Seriously, brush up on those Crisis Acting skills. You're not very convincing. Also, you're bold accusation is absolute BULLSHIT. So piss off dipshit.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> The CT. State Police Dept. has apparently released the official tally of the weapons used in the Sandy Hook massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]Seized inside the school:
> 
> #1. Bushmaster .223 caliber-- model XM15-E2S rifle with high capacity 30 round clips
> 
> #2. Glock 10 mm handgun
> 
> #3. Sig-Sauer P226   9mm handgun
> 
> 
> Seized from suspects car in parking lot:
> 
> #4. Izhmash Canta-12   12 gauge Shotgun    (seized from car in parking lot) [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems the rifle taken from the trunk has no bearing on the issue as to whether the Bushmaster M-15 was used in the shootings or not.
> 
> Still problematic to the official story, though, is the Medical Examiner's description of the bullets pulled from some of the victims' bodies.
> 
> Recall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]...the bullets are designed in such a fashion that the energy -- this is very clinical; I shouldn't be saying this -- but the energy is deposited in the tissue so the bullet stays in [the tissue].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That description doesn't jibe with the sort of high velocity ammo utilized by the 'long weapon' reportedly found inside the school.
Click to expand...


Did I not say that the weapon removed from the trunk did not look like an AR 15? Thank you very much....... Who ever that was that questioned my judgement on the issue.....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Sally. Stop being such a Drama Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> who's not calm?
> I'm laughing my ass off.
> how  ironic you, using the term drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just whining and expressing predictable faux outrage. But it's not surprising. You have your marching orders. We all know you're incapable of critical and independent thought. You're so damn boring.
Click to expand...

really then why is this the same robotic response you give when your ass is in a crack?

btw it's not critical thinking (that's the term faux intellectuals use) it's analytical  thinking..
independent though? fuck me...your thoughts are as hard wired as a fly eating shit , you can do  nothing else.


----------



## paulitician

LibertyLemming said:


> The institutionalization of tyranny is the achievement of the Bush/Obama regimes of the 21st century. This, and not the Great Society, is the decisive break from the American tradition. The Bush Republicans demolished almost all of the constitutional protections of liberty erected by the Founding Fathers. The Obama Democrats codified Bushs dismantling of the Constitution and removed the protection afforded to citizens from being murdered by the government without due process. One decade was time enough for two presidents to make Americans the least free people of any developed country, indeed, perhaps of any country. In what other country or countries does the chief executive officer have the right to murder citizens without due process?



They're all NWO Globalist Monsters. Republican vs. Democrat?  Funny stuff. They all play on the same team. There are a few exceptions, but very few. Fuck em.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's not calm?
> I'm laughing my ass off.
> how  ironic you, using the term drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just whining and expressing predictable faux outrage. But it's not surprising. You have your marching orders. We all know you're incapable of critical and independent thought. You're so damn boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really then why is this the same robotic response you give when your ass is in a crack?
> 
> btw it's not critical thinking (that's the term faux intellectuals use) it's analytical  thinking..
> independent though? fuck me...your thoughts are as hard wired as a fly eating shit , you can do  nothing else.
Click to expand...


 Whatever dipshit. How bout another 'Tin Foil Hat' insult? That's all you're good for. You say nothing. You're an empty suit. A hollow little Goose Stepper. But hey, have fun with that. See ya.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
> 
> 
> 
> actually I'm a very fine actor.. I've got your undivided attention and that all that's necessary to rattle your cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ole Anderson Cooper (Former CIA Operative), will invite you on his show. Maybe show off some of your awful Crisis Acting skills.
Click to expand...

another failed attempt at deflection.. Anderson Cooper has fuck all to do with this thread.. put your man pants on.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........

Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......


----------



## Capstone

The timing of the release of the official report concerning the weapons allegedly used at Sandy Hook couldn't have been any better for the gun control crowd (Plouffe ET AL), specifically in their effort to "enlist the American people in these debates".  The report came out on Friday the 18th, _just in time_ for David's appearance on one of CNN's nationally televised propagandist shows.


----------



## daws101

LibertyLemming said:


> The institutionalization of tyranny is the achievement of the Bush/Obama regimes of the 21st century. This, and not the Great Society, is the decisive break from the American tradition. The Bush Republicans demolished almost all of the constitutional protections of liberty erected by the Founding Fathers. The Obama Democrats codified Bushs dismantling of the Constitution and removed the protection afforded to citizens from being murdered by the government without due process. One decade was time enough for two presidents to make Americans the least free people of any developed country, indeed, perhaps of any country. In what other country or countries does the chief executive officer have the right to murder citizens without due process?


 yes dear, now take your meds...


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just whining and expressing predictable faux outrage. But it's not surprising. You have your marching orders. We all know you're incapable of critical and independent thought. You're so damn boring.
> 
> 
> 
> really then why is this the same robotic response you give when your ass is in a crack?
> 
> btw it's not critical thinking (that's the term faux intellectuals use) it's analytical  thinking..
> independent though? fuck me...your thoughts are as hard wired as a fly eating shit , you can do  nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever dipshit. How bout another 'Tin Foil Hat' insult? That's all you're good for. You say nothing. You're an empty suit. A hollow little Goose Stepper. But hey, have fun with that. See ya.
Click to expand...

as always, paulie pulls up his skirts and runs away..


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> The timing of the release of the official report concerning the weapons allegedly used at Sandy Hook couldn't have been any better for the gun control crowd (Plouffe ET AL), specifically in their effort to "enlist the American people in these debates".  The report came out on Friday the 18th, _just in time_ for David's appearance on one of CNN's nationally televised propagandist shows.


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........
> 
> Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......




Thats right........everybody knows the federal government exists only for the good of all. Its intentions are always noble.


Shit s0n........whats up with posting your own pic in the avatar? Those people always weird me the most. Too.....how does anybody get to be over 50 years old ( like me) and  can still be so incredibly naive? Its fascinating!!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........
> 
> Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right........everybody knows the federal government exists only for the good of all. Its intentions are always noble.
> 
> 
> Shit s0n........whats up with posting your own pic in the avatar? Those people always weird me the most. Too.....how does anybody get to be over 50 years old ( like me) and  can still be so incredibly naive? Its fascinating!!!!!
Click to expand...


So strange, I've always used my own pic, I don't have any reason to hide behind a fake one.....And you think it's weird to be yourself? In your case it might just be......

Naive? I don't think so. Proud maybe, or at least nothing to be ashamed of....

But then again this is the conspiracy area so maybe that's not me and I'm actually some 12 year old girl.... But I'll leave that up to your imaginations, after all you fools are so good at that............


----------



## paulitician

I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative. But no, the Government/Media Complex definitely doesn't exist. No way.


----------



## paulitician

Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret

Anderson Cooper has long traded on his biography, carving a niche for himself as the most human of news anchors. But there's one aspect of his past that the silver-haired CNN star has never made public: the months he spent training for a career with the Central Intelligence Agency. 

Following his sophomore and junior years at Yale&#8212;a well-known recruiting ground for the CIA&#8212;Cooper spent his summers interning at the agency's monolithic headquarters in Langley, Virginia, in a program for students interested in intelligence work. His involvement with the agency ended there, and he chose not to pursue a job with the agency after graduation, according to a CNN spokeswoman, who confirmed details of Cooper's CIA involvement to Radar.

"Whatever summer jobs or internships our anchors had in college couldn't be less consequential," she added. He has kept the experience a secret, sources say, out of concern that, if widely known, it might compromise his ability to travel in foreign countries and even possibly put him at greater risk from terrorists.

"He doesn't want to be any more of a target than he already is," says one Anderson confidante. On the other hand, as Bob Woodruff and others have learned, American journalists are already prime targets in the world's conflict zones, and are typically accused of having CIA ties even where none exist. And by not disclosing his training before now, Cooper has arguably made it into a potential issue. "It creates the appearance of something smelly there," says a former CNN official who knows Cooper. (Particularly in light of the period Anderson spent studying Vietnamese at the University of Hanoi after college. Soon after, Cooper apparently gave up his Bond fantasy to pursue a career in journalism&#8212;except for a brief period when he starred as host of ABC's reality show, The Mole.)

According to the spokeswoman, Cooper told his bosses at CNN about his time with the agency. But even if he hadn't, says Walter Isaacson, who headed the network from 2001 to 2003 and is now president of the Aspen Institute, it's not the sort of thing that would automatically require disclosure, since the stint was brief and far in the past. "I think what he did was probably fine and cool, and I've got no problems with it," he added.

Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret - informationliberation


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret
> 
> Anderson Cooper has long traded on his biography, carving a niche for himself as the most human of news anchors. But there's one aspect of his past that the silver-haired CNN star has never made public: the months he spent training for a career with the Central Intelligence Agency.
> 
> Following his sophomore and junior years at Yalea well-known recruiting ground for the CIACooper spent his summers interning at the agency's monolithic headquarters in Langley, Virginia, in a program for students interested in intelligence work. His involvement with the agency ended there, and he chose not to pursue a job with the agency after graduation, according to a CNN spokeswoman, who confirmed details of Cooper's CIA involvement to Radar.
> 
> "Whatever summer jobs or internships our anchors had in college couldn't be less consequential," she added. He has kept the experience a secret, sources say, out of concern that, if widely known, it might compromise his ability to travel in foreign countries and even possibly put him at greater risk from terrorists.
> 
> "He doesn't want to be any more of a target than he already is," says one Anderson confidante. On the other hand, as Bob Woodruff and others have learned, American journalists are already prime targets in the world's conflict zones, and are typically accused of having CIA ties even where none exist. And by not disclosing his training before now, Cooper has arguably made it into a potential issue. "It creates the appearance of something smelly there," says a former CNN official who knows Cooper. (Particularly in light of the period Anderson spent studying Vietnamese at the University of Hanoi after college. Soon after, Cooper apparently gave up his Bond fantasy to pursue a career in journalismexcept for a brief period when he starred as host of ABC's reality show, The Mole.)
> 
> According to the spokeswoman, Cooper told his bosses at CNN about his time with the agency. But even if he hadn't, says Walter Isaacson, who headed the network from 2001 to 2003 and is now president of the Aspen Institute, it's not the sort of thing that would automatically require disclosure, since the stint was brief and far in the past. "I think what he did was probably fine and cool, and I've got no problems with it," he added.
> 
> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret - informationliberation


another failed attempt a not taking responsibility.


----------



## Truthmatters

paulitician said:


> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative. But no, the Government/Media Complex definitely doesn't exist. No way.



did you go get an instance where your bullshit turned out to be real?

EVER?


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The timing of the release of the official report concerning the weapons allegedly used at Sandy Hook couldn't have been any better for the gun control crowd (Plouffe ET AL), specifically in their effort to "enlist the American people in these debates".  The report came out on Friday the 18th, _just in time_ for David's appearance on one of CNN's nationally televised propagandist shows.
Click to expand...


Just playing a little _Advocatus Diaboli_, Daws.

If you can't muster a legitimate response to the factual aspects of my _apparently_ biased view, keep the smilies to yourself. Or, in other words, if you can't take the heat, get the hell out of the kitchen.

In case you can't decipher the facts on your own, here they are:

*1)* On Friday Jan. 18, 2013, the State of Connecticut released a "clarification" concerning the weapons found at the Sandy Hook crime scene.

*2)* Included in the inventory was a Bushmaster .223 assault rifle (I.E. the kind of weapon the gun control lobby really wants to ban).

*3)* Two days later, on a nationally televised Sunday Night _news_ show, David Plouffe spoke of gathering support for gun control (*read: the AWB*) outside of Washington DC (on "the grassroots" level).

If you want to refute any conclusions drawn from these facts, your best bet would be to start with the facts themselves ...and then to offer an opposing interpretation of their apparent relationships to each other.


----------



## Capstone

And just to tack on a little reminder, prior to the Jan. 18 release, there was a higher degree of doubt surrounding the kind of weapons reportedly used by the perpetrator(s).


----------



## paulitician

CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook

Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook



Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
Click to expand...


Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative. But no, the Government/Media Complex definitely doesn't exist. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you go get an instance where your bullshit turned out to be real?
> 
> EVER?
Click to expand...




says the bulldog in the bubble who makes 3 billion posts/year!!!


Sweetie.........if reality in the form of an anvil fell from the sky and hit you in the head, you'd still wander off searching for your laptop!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
Click to expand...



clearly just an oversight by the network. Who cant see that?


Ollie s0n.....were you born on a Monday by any chance?


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

Clearly it is real easy for a 120 pound autistic man to carry multiple weapons and "hundreds of rounds" of ammo hundreds of feet.

I squat 315 pounds in the gym for 6 or 7 reps and weigh 200 lbs......couldnt pull that off in a million years. I also work for the past 27 years with autistic adults.......hundreds. Never saw a single one who could easily carry virtually anything........but this 120 pound guy lugged this shit all over the parking lot and school AND methodically blew the hinges off the front door of the school......not a single soul saw this happen and thought it a bit odd enough to call 911 on their cell phone!!!


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.
Click to expand...


Whoa! Pauli finds a rational explanation to be reasonable! This is a special day! 
Fuck MLK, man, let's call this Pauli Day!


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
Click to expand...


Hey, Sarge ... Pauli says your explanation sounds reasonable. Evidently the doc finally got his meds right.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative. But no, the Government/Media Complex definitely doesn't exist. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you go get an instance where your bullshit turned out to be real?
> 
> EVER?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says the bulldog in the bubble who makes 3 billion posts/year!!!
> 
> Sweetie.........if reality in the form of an anvil fell from the sky and hit you in the head, you'd still wander off searching for your laptop!!!
Click to expand...


So is that your way of saying Pauli's BS never pans out?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa! Pauli finds a rational explanation to be reasonable! This is a special day!
> Fuck MLK, man, let's call this Pauli Day!
Click to expand...


Closest thing to a compliment i'll get from a Sock i guess. Thanks.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Sarge ... Pauli says your explanation sounds reasonable. Evidently the doc finally got his meds right.
Click to expand...


Ollie's always pretty reasonable. We rarely agree, but i respect him. But you, well you're just a smug little Sock. You haven't earned respect. It is what it is.


----------



## SAYIT

Truthmatters said:


> look dude you have a really shitty track record for getting anything correct.



On the other hand he has a really good track record for getting absolutely nothing correct.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very bad Actor. Must be one of those Crisis Actors.
> 
> 
> 
> actually I'm a very fine actor.. I've got your undivided attention and that all that's necessary to rattle your cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ole Anderson Cooper (Former CIA Operative), will invite you on his show. Maybe show off some of your awful Crisis Acting skills.
Click to expand...


Former Cia Op? You blathering idiot. He spent 2 summers interning with the CIA. You CT mooks just can't tell the truth about anything.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually I'm a very fine actor.. I've got your undivided attention and that all that's necessary to rattle your cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ole Anderson Cooper (Former CIA Operative), will invite you on his show. Maybe show off some of your awful Crisis Acting skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Cia Op? You idiot. He spent 2 summers interning with the CIA. You CT mooks just can't tell the truth about anything.
Click to expand...


He served in the CIA. That's the truth. What are you not getting, you ignorant litle Sock troll?


----------



## SAYIT

Truthmatters said:


> Pauly have you ever correctly predicted the outcome of something?
> Have you said something that bore out to be insightful?
> EVER?



Predictions can be tricky but Pauli can't even get the readily available factual stuff right.


----------



## SAYIT

LibertyLemming said:


> The institutionalization of tyranny is the achievement of the Bush/Obama regimes of the 21st century. This, and not the Great Society, is the decisive break from the American tradition. The Bush Republicans demolished almost all of the constitutional protections of liberty erected by the Founding Fathers. The Obama Democrats codified Bushs dismantling of the Constitution and removed the protection afforded to citizens from being murdered by the government without due process. One decade was time enough for two presidents to make Americans the least free people of any developed country, indeed, perhaps of any country. In what other country or countries does the chief executive officer have the right to murder citizens without due process?



Useless drivel.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauly have you ever correctly predicted the outcome of something?
> Have you said something that bore out to be insightful?
> EVER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions can be tricky but Pauli can't even get the readily available factual stuff right.
Click to expand...


Aw, Sock troll stalking. I'm flattered.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........
> 
> Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......



To his credit he readily admits he's a closed minded jackass:
"Big Bro lies 24/7, 365" and "nothing could ever change that opinion."


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........
> 
> Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right........everybody knows the federal government exists only for the good of all. Its intentions are always noble.
> 
> Shit s0n........whats up with posting your own pic in the avatar? Those people always weird me the most. Too.....how does anybody get to be over 50 years old ( like me) and  can still be so incredibly naive? Its fascinating!!!!!
Click to expand...


Straw Man.
In my time here no one has said, inferred or implied that "the federal government exists only for the good of all. Its intentions are always noble" but quite a few idiots have insisted that "Big Bro lies 24/7, 365" and is only a source of evil while claiming to be "open-minded."


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the two dumbasses who doubt my word based upon my experience to come back and say something else stupid.........
> 
> Paulitician I simply write off as a total lost cause. He truly believes that his government is pure evil and wouldn't have it any other way......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit he readily admits he's a closed minded jackass:
> "Big Bro lies 24/7, 365" and "nothing could ever change that opinion."
Click to expand...


Ollie was inaccurate with his assessment of me. But that's ok cause like i said, i respect him. He's not an ignorant Sock troll like you. Is that you del, also known as 'The Gimp?' Pretty lame Sock you got this time. Try again.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative.



A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.
Click to expand...


Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret
> 
> Anderson Cooper has long traded on his biography, carving a niche for himself as the most human of news anchors. But there's one aspect of his past that the silver-haired CNN star has never made public: the months he spent training for a career with the Central Intelligence Agency.
> 
> Following his sophomore and junior years at Yalea well-known recruiting ground for the CIACooper spent his summers interning at the agency's monolithic headquarters in Langley, Virginia, in a program for students interested in intelligence work. His involvement with the agency ended there, and he chose not to pursue a job with the agency after graduation, according to a CNN spokeswoman, who confirmed details of Cooper's CIA involvement to Radar.
> 
> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret - informationliberation



You flaming idiot! Your own source says Cooper interned with the CIA for 2 summers while in school. It says nothing about him ever being "a CIA Operative" as you claim him to be.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Pauli finds a rational explanation to be reasonable! This is a special day!
> Fuck MLK, man, let's call this Pauli Day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closest thing to a compliment i'll get from a Sock i guess. Thanks.
Click to expand...


That's the closest you've ever come to having a lucid thought, Princess.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret
> 
> Anderson Cooper has long traded on his biography, carving a niche for himself as the most human of news anchors. But there's one aspect of his past that the silver-haired CNN star has never made public: the months he spent training for a career with the Central Intelligence Agency.
> 
> Following his sophomore and junior years at Yalea well-known recruiting ground for the CIACooper spent his summers interning at the agency's monolithic headquarters in Langley, Virginia, in a program for students interested in intelligence work. His involvement with the agency ended there, and he chose not to pursue a job with the agency after graduation, according to a CNN spokeswoman, who confirmed details of Cooper's CIA involvement to Radar.
> 
> Anderson Cooper's CIA Secret - informationliberation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flaming idiot! Your own source says Cooper interned with the CIA for 2 summers while in school. It says nothing about him ever being "a CIA Operative" as you claim him to be.
Click to expand...


Hey Sock, can you read? He was in the CIA. What are you not getting?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ole Anderson Cooper (Former CIA Operative), will invite you on his show. Maybe show off some of your awful Crisis Acting skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Cia Op? You idiot. He spent 2 summers interning with the CIA. You CT mooks just can't tell the truth about anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He served in the CIA. That's the truth. What are you not getting, you ignorant litle Sock troll?
Click to expand...


That's not what you claimed, Princess. You said "he's a CIA operative." My aunt was an office worker for the CIA. That didn't make her a "CIA operative" you half-wit.
Evidently you are every bit as dim and dishonest as you seem to be.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the loyal Bootlickers on this Board truly believe everything Anderson Cooper tells em. He's a CIA Operative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.


----------



## eots

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
Click to expand...


Anderson has ties to the CIA you busted nothing...you confirmed it and  then tried to minimize it


----------



## eots

HE got his flu shot btw...make sure to run out and get yours

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObizXINvTc]Anderson Gets Flu Shot, Dr. Gupta Says 'Welcome to the Gun Show' - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMag7og4G6o]Anderson Gets Flu Shot - YouTube[/ame]

He is not a big pharm vaccine salesmen either..No he is sincer


----------



## Mad Scientist

The CIA has internships in the following areas: Analytical, Clandestine Service, Language, Science, Engineering & Technology, or Business, IT & Security.
https://www.cia.gov/careers/student-opportunities/index.html

Of course they probably didn't have IT back in the late 80's but what do you suppose Cooper interned as? His Wiki page doesn't say.


----------



## ABikerSailor

skookerasbil said:


> Thread seems to have yet another fake army guy. Dang.....how do these people manage to find this message board? We have 4 or 5 of themon here.



Yo...................Skooter the Ass Gerbil...................Ollie did serve, and served honorably until he retired from the U.S. Army.  Even though he and I fight on a regular basis about politics and policy, I will defend him and his service if some idiot like you decides to say stupid shit about him.

SFC Ollie may be a bit of a crotchety old man with definite ideas about how things should be, but he DID serve this country honorably, and you should respect that.

Quick question.................did YOU ever serve?


----------



## ABikerSailor

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
Click to expand...


Actually, Cooper interned with the CIA for a couple of years.

Did you also know that he's gay?


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> You flaming idiot! Your own source says Cooper interned with the CIA for 2 summers while in school. It says nothing about him ever being "a CIA Operative" as you claim him to be.



Hmmmm... 2 years as a CIA intern, 4 years with Obama's cock in his mouth.

You've convinced me, Anderson Cooper is a cocksucker, not a spy...


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, Cooper interned with the CIA for a couple of years.
> 
> Did you also know that he's gay?



Damn, really? 

Next thing we know you'll cop to being a pole smoker too......


----------



## SAYIT

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anderson has ties to the CIA you busted nothing...you confirmed it and  then tried to minimize it
Click to expand...


Once more for the brain-dead Ideots:
Cooper spent two summers interning at the CIA 25 years ago.
Now do you have any evidence that the guy is, as Pauli claimed, "a CIA Operative" or are you simply making an ass of yourself, again?


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> The CIA has internships in the following areas: Analytical, Clandestine Service, Language, Science, Engineering & Technology, or Business, IT & Security.
> https://www.cia.gov/careers/student-opportunities/index.html
> 
> Of course they probably didn't have IT back in the late 80's but what do you suppose Cooper interned as? His Wiki page doesn't say.



What's the diff? He was an INTERN! Now do you have anything which supports Pauli's claim that Cooper is "a CIA Operative" or are you just running interference for the jackass?


----------



## eots

just google ciaoperatives.gov...you will find them all listed there


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.
Click to expand...


Well, that was some poetic license that only they can answer for.....those 2 shots were a different school...


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, CNN did report the footage as being from Sandy Hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that was some poetic license that only they can answer for.....those 2 shots were a different school...
Click to expand...


Sorry to bust in but this just in: Mad Sci has finally revealed the source of his 737 engine BS ... the blogosphere!
Engine Experts? - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> Read more: CNN video of police charge at Sandy Hook is not Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but not a far stretch to imagine that Police were sent to neighboring schools also and that CNN used part of that footage..... I'm sure if you were to dig in and ask the right people they could explain it...And the schools aren't that far apart, maybe 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles straight shot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clearly just an oversight by the network. Who cant see that?
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....were you born on a Monday by any chance?
Click to expand...


You know what, I'm not your son, thank the Gods..........

Now if you had a lick of intelligence you just might ask the right questions of the right people and get an answer... Of course I'm certain that you would not believe the answers..

The scenario that I posted is the probable scenario. I do not claim it is the only one. I also agreed that the shots were not of Sandy Hook and that only CNN could tell us why....
Now act like a big boy and instead of attacking me go ask someone to write an email to CNN for you, you know, someone who can actually write something that makes sense.......


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Clearly it is real easy for a 120 pound autistic man to carry multiple weapons and "hundreds of rounds" of ammo hundreds of feet.
> 
> I squat 315 pounds in the gym for 6 or 7 reps and weigh 200 lbs......couldnt pull that off in a million years. I also work for the past 27 years with autistic adults.......hundreds. Never saw a single one who could easily carry virtually anything........but this 120 pound guy lugged this shit all over the parking lot and school AND methodically blew the hinges off the front door of the school......not a single soul saw this happen and thought it a bit odd enough to call 911 on their cell phone!!!



Well, quite frankly , you are.......

When the investigation is over and an official report is made I might consider some of your BullShit.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former Cia Op? You idiot. He spent 2 summers interning with the CIA. You CT mooks just can't tell the truth about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He served in the CIA. That's the truth. What are you not getting, you ignorant litle Sock troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what you claimed, Princess. You said "he's a CIA operative." My aunt was an office worker for the CIA. That didn't make her a "CIA operative" you half-wit.
> Evidently you are every bit as dim and dishonest as you seem to be.
Click to expand...


You still haven't proven even one of my assertions is a lie. I'll wait del, err uh i mean SAYIT.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pauli lie. Without his easily disproven lies, Pauli's BS just falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
Click to expand...


Yet you can't prove it's a lie. Calm down, and then think about it Sock.


----------



## paulitician

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anderson has ties to the CIA you busted nothing...you confirmed it and  then tried to minimize it
Click to expand...


Most likely one of del, a.k.a.The Gimp's Socks. Pretty lame one.


----------



## paulitician

eots said:


> just google ciaoperatives.gov...you will find them all listed there


----------



## 57_states

When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:

Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?

Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.

Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> He served in the CIA. That's the truth. What are you not getting, you ignorant litle Sock troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you claimed, Princess. You said "he's a CIA operative." My aunt was an office worker for the CIA. That didn't make her a "CIA operative" you half-wit.
> Evidently you are every bit as dim and dishonest as you seem to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't proven even one of my assertions is a lie. I'll wait del, err uh i mean SAYIT.
Click to expand...


I'm not required to disprove that which you haven't proven, Princess. You claimed Cooper "is a CIA Operative." Prove it.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proven even one assertion of mine to be a lie. Give it a shot Sock. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't prove it's a lie. Calm down, and then think about it Sock.
Click to expand...


Like all your 9/11 and Sandy Hook BS, you've yet to prove your Anderson Cooper BS is true Princess.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you claimed, Princess. You said "he's a CIA operative." My aunt was an office worker for the CIA. That didn't make her a "CIA operative" you half-wit.
> Evidently you are every bit as dim and dishonest as you seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't proven even one of my assertions is a lie. I'll wait del, err uh i mean SAYIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not required to disprove that which you haven't proven, Princess. You claimed Cooper "is a CIA Operative." Prove it.
Click to expand...


So you have no proof. That's what i thouight. Thanks.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't prove it's a lie. Calm down, and then think about it Sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all your 9/11 and Sandy Hook BS, you've yet to prove your Anderson Cooper BS is true Princess.
Click to expand...


Well, now you're just spinning your wheels. You made the assertion that i was lying. Yet you still haven't proven that. I'll give you a little more time to dig yourself out.


----------



## ABikerSailor

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just not bright enough nor honest enough to admit when your BS gets busted, Princess.
> You latest lie, "He's (Cooper) a CIA Operative" took 2 seconds to bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't prove it's a lie. Calm down, and then think about it Sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all your 9/11 and Sandy Hook BS, you've yet to prove your Anderson Cooper BS is true Princess.
Click to expand...


Anderson Cooper is a former CIA intern who made his bones in journalism by posting video he got from being overseas.  He's also gay.

Why is he being lauded as a good journalist?  Especially among the conservatives?


----------



## skookerasbil

57_states said:


> When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:
> 
> Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?
> 
> Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.
> 
> Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.




Well now.....according to Captain Ollie, every single one of those oddities were fully addressed by the media the day after the shooting!!!

57 States.........seems you're a new member!!! Be aware that this particiular forum is largely about a few members being OCD about pissing contests. Sometimes I come in here and feel like Ive interrupted a group navel contemplation session!!! Ironically enough, I call this the autism forum.


----------



## Truthmatters

For fuck sake Poppy Bush RAN the CIA and got his kid cleared fo desertion of the national gaurd.


and they refused to believe that could happened BUT cooper once interned at the CIA so he MUST be involved in faking the killing of bullet ridden children becuase .......well ....because....... the right want to pretend they have to have semis


----------



## Truthmatters

I really really do wish you fucking idiots could hear just how fucking stupid you sound to sane people


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> I really really do wish you fucking idiots could hear just how fucking stupid you sound to sane people




Well.........who cant see that the most sane people in here are those who do well over 15,000 posts/year??? 


Honey.....you got a mental disorder there known as significant OCD. Look it up. Meds work........., I'm in the field. Almost 70,000 posts sweetie.........trust me.......nobody is taking you seriously!!


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> For fuck sake Poppy Bush RAN the CIA and got his kid cleared fo desertion of the national gaurd.
> 
> 
> and they refused to believe that could happened BUT cooper once interned at the CIA so he MUST be involved in faking the killing of bullet ridden children becuase .......well ....because....... the right want to pretend they have to have semis



Well now you're making progress. Anderson Cooper was in the CIA. Thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters

No asshole he was an intern.

You know hollywood interns dont get to call themselves Stars right?


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDfkitR2SzU]Gun Control - Sandy Hook Hoax - Disarm the American Public - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

57_states said:


> When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:
> 
> Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?
> 
> Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.
> 
> Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.



And whose sock are you again?


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> 57_states said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:
> 
> Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?
> 
> Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.
> 
> Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now.....according to Captain Ollie, every single one of those oddities were fully addressed by the media the day after the shooting!!!
> 
> 57 States.........seems you're a new member!!! Be aware that this particiular forum is largely about a few members being OCD about pissing contests. Sometimes I come in here and feel like Ive interrupted a group navel contemplation session!!! Ironically enough, I call this the autism forum.
Click to expand...


That's Sergeant to you dickweed....... And there you go putting words in my mouth again. I haven't said anything was addressed by the media. I have said to wait for the official investigation and reports to be released. then and only then can we start to entertain your stupidity.......
Do play again.......


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> No asshole he was an intern.
> 
> You know hollywood interns dont get to call themselves Stars right?



Right, he was in the CIA. You're gettin there. Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I was assigned to a Unit that worked directly for the NSA, Does that mean I am or was an NSA agent?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57_states said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:
> 
> Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?
> 
> Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.
> 
> Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now.....according to Captain Ollie, every single one of those oddities were fully addressed by the media the day after the shooting!!!
> 
> 57 States.........seems you're a new member!!! Be aware that this particiular forum is largely about a few members being OCD about pissing contests. Sometimes I come in here and feel like Ive interrupted a group navel contemplation session!!! Ironically enough, I call this the autism forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Sergeant to you dickweed....... And there you go putting words in my mouth again. I haven't said anything was addressed by the media. I have said to wait for the official investigation and reports to be released. then and only then can we start to entertain your stupidity.......
> Do play again.......
Click to expand...




When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the officials to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.


----------



## Capstone

TakeAStepBack said:


> [...] When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the officials to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.



Waiting quietly doesn't have to equate to waiting passively. 

Collect, preserve and protect...


----------



## SAYIT

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now.....according to Captain Ollie, every single one of those oddities were fully addressed by the media the day after the shooting!!!
> 
> 57 States.........seems you're a new member!!! Be aware that this particiular forum is largely about a few members being OCD about pissing contests. Sometimes I come in here and feel like Ive interrupted a group navel contemplation session!!! Ironically enough, I call this the autism forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Sergeant to you dickweed....... And there you go putting words in my mouth again. I haven't said anything was addressed by the media. I have said to wait for the official investigation and reports to be released. then and only then can we start to entertain your stupidity.......
> Do play again.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the officials to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.
Click to expand...


Or you can jump in feet first, authoring all manner of silly, unfounded claims including charging the parents of the victims with lying and being "crisis actors" in an elaborate gov't "hoax" because, as everyone knows, it's all about you.


----------



## G.T.

Sandy Hook was not a hoax. 

All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all. 

Get outside. Seriously.


----------



## Mad Scientist

TakeAStepBack said:


> [...] When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the *officials* to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.


Oh you mean like wait until the Sandy Hook/Warren Commission issues it's findings?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now.....according to Captain Ollie, every single one of those oddities were fully addressed by the media the day after the shooting!!!
> 
> 57 States.........seems you're a new member!!! Be aware that this particiular forum is largely about a few members being OCD about pissing contests. Sometimes I come in here and feel like Ive interrupted a group navel contemplation session!!! Ironically enough, I call this the autism forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Sergeant to you dickweed....... And there you go putting words in my mouth again. I haven't said anything was addressed by the media. I have said to wait for the official investigation and reports to be released. then and only then can we start to entertain your stupidity.......
> Do play again.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the officials to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.
Click to expand...


with paid troll Gomer Ollie it should be Private Ollie since he makes Gomer Pyle Look like a genius and needs to be demoted to private.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the *officials* to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like wait until the Sandy Hook/Warren Commission issues it's findings?
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

G.T. said:


> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.



the denials and the refusal to look at the evidence continues from the sheople at USMB message boards.


----------



## Truthmatters

go to sandy hook.

You just go to this place in person and talk to people about it.

See what the fuck happens.


Your ass will be beaten to a pulp


----------



## SAYIT

G.T. said:


> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.



Thanks, GT, and welcome to the loony bin. You quickly noticed what the norms here have been saying for weeks: the CTs have no hearts, no souls, no facts and precious little rationality. We even have one flamer who insists that Anderson Cooper is a "CIA Operative," therefore Sandy Hook was a gov't hoax. No kidding.


----------



## G.T.

9/11 inside job said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the denials and the refusal to look at the evidence continues from the sheople at USMB message boards.
Click to expand...


You have no evidence.

You forgot the hardest part - that some people actual know these very real residents of the very real place, called Sandy Hook.

So sorry for you that you latch onto the titty of every little conspiracy theory like a good little lemming sheep, all the while calling the saner amongst us the "sheep," as though you're not being led by the nose by people who sell plastic green men in convenience stores in New Mexico.

Sit the fuck down, in short.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the *officials* to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like wait until the Sandy Hook/Warren Commission issues it's findings?
Click to expand...


We don't have to. We already have the "irrefutable" findings of the loony tune CT choir!


----------



## G.T.

SAYIT said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, GT, and welcome to the loony bin. You quickly noticed what the norms here have been saying for weeks: the CTs have no hearts, no souls, no facts and precious little rationality. We even have one flamer who insists that Anderson Cooper is a "CIA Operative," therefore Sandy Hook was a gov't hoax. No kidding.
Click to expand...


The biggest tell that a conspiracy theorist is a loser....................is that he's a conspiracy theorist. 

They have no friends, they have no network of people who know and interact with them.

For example, the whole "the government controls and uses the media to control your brains!!!" people...................quite obviously don't know anyone IN THE MEDIA, and don't know anyone who's friends with anyone, IN THE MEDIA.

The very REAL, not "compromised" people who wake up every fucking day and do their 9-5 like everyone else.



My advice to kooks is always this:

Go outside.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the denials and the refusal to look at the evidence continues from the sheople at USMB message boards.
Click to expand...


Hey nut job, I looked at the only evidence that was actually presented. You may go back to paulies post and see that we actually had a real conversation about it....But for you, go make a fart joke, it's about as intelligent as you can get.......

And turn your rep on so you can show us that you aren't afraid to show how proud you are of all your red stars.....


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> [...] For example, the whole "the government controls and uses the media to control your brains!!!" people...................quite obviously don't know anyone IN THE MEDIA, and don't know anyone who's friends with anyone, IN THE MEDIA.
> 
> The very REAL, not "compromised" people who wake up every fucking day and do their 9-5 like everyone else.



Yeah, because nobody on the inside has *ever* questioned the legitimacy of aspects of their shared medium.



G.T. said:


> My advice to kooks is always this:
> 
> Go outside.



Casting the stink eye on _your_ post count in just over three-and-a-half years, you might do well to take your own advice!


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] For example, the whole "the government controls and uses the media to control your brains!!!" people...................quite obviously don't know anyone IN THE MEDIA, and don't know anyone who's friends with anyone, IN THE MEDIA.
> 
> The very REAL, not "compromised" people who wake up every fucking day and do their 9-5 like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because nobody on the inside has *ever* questioned the legitimacy of aspects of their shared medium.
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to kooks is always this:
> 
> Go outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Casting the stink eye on _your_ post count in just over three-and-a-half years, you might do well to take your own advice!
Click to expand...


10.7 posts per day? 

Get real, I work at a p.c. for a living and for myself - and I frequent this board, some other social sites and the news during my work-day, to keep my mind on an even keel. 

A single heated conversation can go upwards of 100 posts, then no posts for 9 days, and you still keep the little "10.7 percentage. It's not that impressive.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> [...] I frequent this board, some other social sites and the news during my work-day, to keep my mind on an even keel.



Yes, I took into account the possibility that this particular DB wasn't the only time-consuming site you've _frequented_ over the past few years. Thanks for confirming my suspicion.


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] I frequent this board, some other social sites and the news during my work-day, to keep my mind on an even keel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I took into account the possibility that this particular DB wasn't the only time-consuming site you've _frequented_ over the past few years. Thanks for confirming my suspicion.
Click to expand...


And I go outside, and socialize. Often.

It's 2013, learn to multi-task.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> It's 2013, learn to multi-task.



Via the I-Phone?


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2013, learn to multi-task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via the I-Phone?
Click to expand...


Samsung Galaxy sIII is my mobile device for taking care of business when I'm out on the Town.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> Samsung Galaxy sIII is my mobile device for taking care of business when I'm out on the Town.



Congratulations. You've taken the need to get a life to its highest degree...


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy sIII is my mobile device for taking care of business when I'm out on the Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You've taken the need to get a life to its highest degree...
Click to expand...


I got a life by proxy by being born.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The timing of the release of the official report concerning the weapons allegedly used at Sandy Hook couldn't have been any better for the gun control crowd (Plouffe ET AL), specifically in their effort to "enlist the American people in these debates".  The report came out on Friday the 18th, _just in time_ for David's appearance on one of CNN's nationally televised propagandist shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just playing a little _Advocatus Diaboli_, Daws.
> 
> If you can't muster a legitimate response to the factual aspects of my _apparently_ biased view, keep the smilies to yourself. Or, in other words, if you can't take the heat, get the hell out of the kitchen.
> 
> In case you can't decipher the facts on your own, here they are:
> 
> *1)* On Friday Jan. 18, 2013, the State of Connecticut released a "clarification" concerning the weapons found at the Sandy Hook crime scene.
> 
> *2)* Included in the inventory was a Bushmaster .223 assault rifle (I.E. the kind of weapon the gun control lobby really wants to ban).
> 
> *3)* Two days later, on a nationally televised Sunday Night _news_ show, David Plouffe spoke of gathering support for gun control (*read: the AWB*) outside of Washington DC (on "the grassroots" level).
> 
> If you want to refute any conclusions drawn from these facts, your best bet would be to start with the facts themselves ...and then to offer an opposing interpretation of their apparent relationships to each other.
Click to expand...

I'll stay in the kitchen.
I need no help with the facts. BTW


----------



## daws101

sayit said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds somewhat reasonable to me. However, cnn did report the footage as being from sandy hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, that was some poetic license that only they can answer for.....those 2 shots were a different school...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry to bust in but this just in: Mad sci has finally revealed the source of his 737 engine bs ... The blogosphere!
> engine experts? - pilots for 9/11 truth forum
Click to expand...

fun fact any group that has for truth in  it's title is in fact a bunch of paranoids playing at science.
Kinda like creationists.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Cooper interned with the CIA for a couple of years.
> 
> Did you also know that he's gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, really?
> 
> Next thing we know you'll cop to being a pole smoker too......
Click to expand...

Two post in a row ranting about sucking cock and being gay ...are you on the down low?


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it is real easy for a 120 pound autistic man to carry multiple weapons and "hundreds of rounds" of ammo hundreds of feet.
> 
> I squat 315 pounds in the gym for 6 or 7 reps and weigh 200 lbs......couldnt pull that off in a million years. I also work for the past 27 years with autistic adults.......hundreds. Never saw a single one who could easily carry virtually anything........but this 120 pound guy lugged this shit all over the parking lot and school AND methodically blew the hinges off the front door of the school......not a single soul saw this happen and thought it a bit odd enough to call 911 on their cell phone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, quite frankly , you are.......
> 
> When the investigation is over and an official report is made I might consider some of your BullShit.
Click to expand...

my sensei   (karate instructor) Tadashi Yamashita (if that name is familiar Google chuck Norris films) 
weighed around 120 pounds,  the point is weight has nothing to do with it.
also the shooter had Asperger syndrome a form of autism all of his cognitive abilities  were intact...your "theory" seems to be drowning in it's own bullshit.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> 57_states said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the investigation is over? I thought we knew the story already. In fact, we knew it within a few hours of the 'shooting' didn't we? This was an easy one to solve. Why all the uproar here? Anyone with a stitch of common sense knows that any 120 lb. autistic kid with no history of violence (nor history of anything really) could pull this off. Let me explain how it went down and I challenge anyone to tell me this DOESN'T make sense:
> 
> Around 2009 Adam Lanza drops off the face of the earth; no photos, no sitings of him, no haircuts, no video footage, not seen by any neighbors nor ANY electronic foot print left behind. He obviosly became angry because it seemed like he had no life (which it seems like he didn't...literally), so he woke up one day, blew away his mom (the only person he trusted in life) smashed the computer (that he apparently never used) and drove to an elementry school across town and shot 26 innocent people with absolutely no motive. What is hard to believe about that?
> 
> Let's all never mind about the 3 or 4 conflicting gun stories. Nevermind that this 120 kid was able to haul his own weight in guns and ammo into the school. Nevermind that there was about one call made to 911 when every person over the age of 9 in that school had a cellphone. Nevermind that there is exactly zero evidence that anyone actually died in the school..no video footage, no eyewitness accounts. Nevermind the guy caught up in the woods who was either Chris Manfradonia (gingerbread man) or a cop from somewhere else. Nevermind that EMS workers were not allowed into the school. Nevermind that we don't know who actually decided that none of these poor victims could not be saved. nevermind that is standard medical procedure to transport severly injured victims to hospitals as there might be the slightest chance that one could be saved. Nevermind that we saw no mass evacuation of 650 kids and what would have to be upwards of 1000 parents. Nevermind that Gene Rosen must have had ghosts on his lawn as six kids were shot and killed in Ms. Soto's class and the rest were found in a closet by police. Nevermind that it never occured to Grampy Gene to call the police to come get the ghosts on his lawn. Nevermind that he was able to know the names of the victims by 6 pm that night when the rest of us had to wait until Sunday. Nevermind that parents who's kids were massacred a day before have no red or bloodshot eyes and don't shed a tear and laugh before they get on camera. Nevermind that nick and Laura Phelps are not Nick and Laura Phelps. Nevermind that you could be prosecuted for questioning the authorities about this. Nevermind that in the days following the shooting grief striken parents talk about gun laws. nevermind that none of the parents of the six ghosts on Rosen's lawn have yet to come foward to support him in his time of need. Nevermind that we are yet to hear a word from Adam's father or brother. Nevermind that in Nancy Lanza's obituary there is no mention of Adam. Nevermind that when you search Spokeo you can find Nancy Lanza, Peter Lanza and Ryan Lanza but no Adam Lanza. Nevermind when you search Spokeo you can't find the principal nor Robbie Parker. Nevermind that the car Adam supposedly used was registered to Chris Rodia. Nevermind that the gun found in the truck that might be used as evidence is ruined as such by whoever took it out of the trunk. Nevermind that the police wouldn't know if the car had a bomb in it. And definately don't mind that there is at least 'dead' person in the picture with Obama, because to my eye the boy in the picture looks a hell of a lot like Jesse Lewis.
> 
> Again, how can anyone question any of this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whose sock are you again?
Click to expand...

one with holes ! 
he or she is a well organized tin hat....I guess if I had the gift of never mind .
I'd think that way too!


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was not a hoax.
> 
> All I will say is that there are real people out there, you know...........away from your hoaky little computer - whos lives were drastically altered and have to deal with this forever while you sit and ponder if it ever happened at all.
> 
> Get outside. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the denials and the refusal to look at the evidence continues from the sheople at USMB message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.
> 
> You forgot the hardest part - that some people actual know these very real residents of the very real place, called Sandy Hook.
> 
> So sorry for you that you latch onto the titty of every little conspiracy theory like a good little lemming sheep, all the while calling the saner amongst us the "sheep," as though you're not being led by the nose by people who sell plastic green men in convenience stores in New Mexico.
> 
> Sit the fuck down, in short.
Click to expand...

hey new guy it's a waste of time to reason with hand job...he's from the shallow end of the gene pool...


----------



## G.T.




----------



## Uncensored2008

^^^ Thanks for sharing, bit TMI


----------



## skookerasbil

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it is real easy for a 120 pound autistic man to carry multiple weapons and "hundreds of rounds" of ammo hundreds of feet.
> 
> I squat 315 pounds in the gym for 6 or 7 reps and weigh 200 lbs......couldnt pull that off in a million years. I also work for the past 27 years with autistic adults.......hundreds. Never saw a single one who could easily carry virtually anything........but this 120 pound guy lugged this shit all over the parking lot and school AND methodically blew the hinges off the front door of the school......not a single soul saw this happen and thought it a bit odd enough to call 911 on their cell phone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, quite frankly , you are.......
> 
> When the investigation is over and an official report is made I might consider some of your BullShit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sensei   (karate instructor) Tadashi Yamashita (if that name is familiar Google chuck Norris films)
> weighed around 120 pounds,  the point is weight has nothing to do with it.
> also the shooter had Asperger syndrome a form of autism all of his cognitive abilities  were intact...your "theory" seems to be drowning in it's own bullshit.
Click to expand...



Oh....ok......so now Adam Lanza was a bonafide ninja??!!

Well, I'm real proud of your sensei but weight has everything to do with it in Realville s0n. I know just a little about autism. This guy wasnt the captain of anything and wasnt athletic..........folks with autism almost never lead a normal social life because they are not capable of it. And this 120 pound guy is carrying all of this shit around the parking lot and into different area's of the school and making all of his shots precison shots like a Navy Seal despite never being seen by anybody to ever be at any target range!!!


Very plausible indeed!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I would love to see some links showing that he could not carry the 3 weapons and ammo, and that no one ever saw him at any range. If this is true where did the story that his mother took him to ranges come from? 


> People with Asperger syndrome become over-focused or obsessed on a single object or topic, ignoring all others. They want to know everything about this topic, and often talk about little else.
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome will present many facts about their subject of interest, but there will seem to be no point or conclusion.
> 
> They often do not recognize that the other person has lost interest in the topic.
> 
> Areas of interest may be quite narrow, such as an obsession with train schedules, phone books, a vacuum cleaner, or collections of objects.
> 
> People with Asperger do not withdraw from the world in the way that people with an autistic disorder do. They will often approach other people. However, their problems with speech and language in a social setting often lead to isolation.
> 
> Their body language may be unusual.
> 
> They may speak in a monotone, and may not respond to other people's comments or emotions.
> 
> They may not understand sarcasm or humor, or they may take a figure of speech literally.
> 
> They do not recognize the need to change the volume of their voice in different settings.
> 
> They have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body postures, or gestures (nonverbal communication).
> 
> They may be singled out by other children as "weird" or "strange."
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome have trouble forming relationships with children their own age or other adults, because they:
> 
> Are unable to respond emotionally in normal social interactions
> 
> Are not flexible about routines or rituals
> 
> Have difficulty showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people
> 
> Do not express pleasure at other people's happiness
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome may show delays in motor development, and unusual physical behaviors, such as:
> 
> Delays in being able to ride a bicycle, catch a ball, or climb play equipment
> 
> Clumsiness when walking or doing other activities
> 
> Repetitive finger flapping, twisting, or whole body movements
> 
> Many children with Asperger syndrome are very active, and may also be diagnosed with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). Anxiety or depression may develop during adolescence and young adulthood. Symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and a tic disorder such as Tourette syndrome may be seen.



Asperger syndrome - PubMed Health

I see nothing in there that says he couldn't carry and fire weapons..........


----------



## Godboy

The guns and ammo was too heavy for Lanza to carry? Some of you are clearly speaking from a place of ignorance. Do you even know what an AR-15 weighs? My roommate has one and id guess it's 5 pounds at most. They are light as fuck. Lanzas  guns and ammo wasnt even 20 pounds. He could easilly carry that shit. Anyone claiming otherwise is a fucking retard that should kill himself.


----------



## skookerasbil

How many jackasses are there on this forum?


First of all, a civilian AR-15 wieghs 8.5 pounds.

Its 2 lb. for each 'normal' intermediate cartridge clip (30 rounds of .223/5,56mm) - AR-15

Its 1 lb for each handgun magazine for the type this guy suppossedly used.

All police reports said, "Hundreds of rounds" were fired in the school.

The little prick weighed 120 pounds. Are you fucking kidding me......this is the male version of Kate Hudson, assholes.

Or....what? The first ever autistic Superman just happened to show up in Sandy Hook that day!!!

My 13 years old plays hockey, weighs 145 pounds and couldnt walk up and down my driveway 3 times carrying that kind of weight. And this scarecrow was strolling leisurely around the school for 15 mintues carrying all this shit and doing *precision shooting *the whole time!!!


Not a stretch at all!!!


My entire life has been spent dedicated to caring for autistic adults ( 27 years). Nobody in here gets the connect the dots exercise. These people are socially fubar'd..........Asbergers or otherwise. They dont fit into the mainstream which means this kid was not part of any organized sport or team which explains incredible levels of *physical underdevelopment* ( 20 years old.....120 pounds). He is a textbook of a "weakling"........but he pulled this off like a Navy Seal??!!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist

skookerasbil said:


> All police reports said, "Hundreds of rounds" were fired in the school.
> 
> The little prick weighed 120 pounds. Are you fucking kidding me......this is the male version of Kate Hudson, assholes.
> 
> Or....what? *The first ever autistic Superman just happened to show up in Sandy Hook that day!!!*
> 
> My entire life has been spent dedicated to caring for autistic adults ( 27 years). Nobody in here gets the connect the dots exercise. These people are socially fubar'd..........Asbergers or otherwise. They dont fit into the mainstream which means this kid was not part of any organized sport or team which explains incredible levels of *physical underdevelopment* ( 20 years old.....120 pounds). *He is a textbook of a "weakling"........but he pulled this off like a Navy Seal??!!!!*


Very well put!


----------



## Godboy

How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.


----------



## eots

SFC Ollie said:


> I would love to see some links showing that he could not carry the 3 weapons and ammo, and that no one ever saw him at any range. If this is true where did the story that his mother took him to ranges come from?
> 
> 
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome become over-focused or obsessed on a single object or topic, ignoring all others. They want to know everything about this topic, and often talk about little else.
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome will present many facts about their subject of interest, but there will seem to be no point or conclusion.
> 
> They often do not recognize that the other person has lost interest in the topic.
> 
> Areas of interest may be quite narrow, such as an obsession with train schedules, phone books, a vacuum cleaner, or collections of objects.
> 
> People with Asperger do not withdraw from the world in the way that people with an autistic disorder do. They will often approach other people. However, their problems with speech and language in a social setting often lead to isolation.
> 
> Their body language may be unusual.
> 
> They may speak in a monotone, and may not respond to other people's comments or emotions.
> 
> They may not understand sarcasm or humor, or they may take a figure of speech literally.
> 
> They do not recognize the need to change the volume of their voice in different settings.
> 
> They have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body postures, or gestures (nonverbal communication).
> 
> They may be singled out by other children as "weird" or "strange."
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome have trouble forming relationships with children their own age or other adults, because they:
> 
> Are unable to respond emotionally in normal social interactions
> 
> Are not flexible about routines or rituals
> 
> Have difficulty showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people
> 
> Do not express pleasure at other people's happiness
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome may show delays in motor development, and unusual physical behaviors, such as:
> 
> Delays in being able to ride a bicycle, catch a ball, or climb play equipment
> 
> Clumsiness when walking or doing other activities
> 
> Repetitive finger flapping, twisting, or whole body movements
> 
> Many children with Asperger syndrome are very active, and may also be diagnosed with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). Anxiety or depression may develop during adolescence and young adulthood. Symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and a tic disorder such as Tourette syndrome may be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger syndrome - PubMed Health
> 
> I see nothing in there that says he couldn't carry and fire weapons..........
Click to expand...

*Americas false autism epidemic*

Overdiagnosing autism?Allen Frances - NYPOST.com


----------



## skookerasbil

Godboy said:


> How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.




s0n..........you have to familiarize yourself with the official report. How much ammo was he carrying? Not sure.......Im going by official statements in the media that quote police saying "hundreds of rounds were fired". You go look it up.

Seal-like?

Nobody went to a hospital with wounds from a stray round..........not one person!!! Really? Look it up s0n........and while you are at it, look up "leprechans" in google. You'll find there are no such things!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see some links showing that he could not carry the 3 weapons and ammo, and that no one ever saw him at any range. If this is true where did the story that his mother took him to ranges come from?
> 
> 
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome become over-focused or obsessed on a single object or topic, ignoring all others. They want to know everything about this topic, and often talk about little else.
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome will present many facts about their subject of interest, but there will seem to be no point or conclusion.
> 
> They often do not recognize that the other person has lost interest in the topic.
> 
> Areas of interest may be quite narrow, such as an obsession with train schedules, phone books, a vacuum cleaner, or collections of objects.
> 
> People with Asperger do not withdraw from the world in the way that people with an autistic disorder do. They will often approach other people. However, their problems with speech and language in a social setting often lead to isolation.
> 
> Their body language may be unusual.
> 
> They may speak in a monotone, and may not respond to other people's comments or emotions.
> 
> They may not understand sarcasm or humor, or they may take a figure of speech literally.
> 
> They do not recognize the need to change the volume of their voice in different settings.
> 
> They have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body postures, or gestures (nonverbal communication).
> 
> They may be singled out by other children as "weird" or "strange."
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome have trouble forming relationships with children their own age or other adults, because they:
> 
> Are unable to respond emotionally in normal social interactions
> 
> Are not flexible about routines or rituals
> 
> Have difficulty showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people
> 
> Do not express pleasure at other people's happiness
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome may show delays in motor development, and unusual physical behaviors, such as:
> 
> Delays in being able to ride a bicycle, catch a ball, or climb play equipment
> 
> Clumsiness when walking or doing other activities
> 
> Repetitive finger flapping, twisting, or whole body movements
> 
> Many children with Asperger syndrome are very active, and may also be diagnosed with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). Anxiety or depression may develop during adolescence and young adulthood. Symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and a tic disorder such as Tourette syndrome may be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger syndrome - PubMed Health
> 
> I see nothing in there that says he couldn't carry and fire weapons..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Americas false autism epidemic*
> 
> Overdiagnosing autism?Allen Frances - NYPOST.com
Click to expand...



100% accurate. The whole 1 in 150 babbies are born with autism is a total crock of shit.


----------



## 57_states

I've been scanning the sites that claim to debunk the conspiracy theories, such as the ultra left Salon.com, to find out what I'm missing here; what are they seeing that I'm not seeing so I too can conclude the implausible Lanza version of Sandy Hook is true.

Here's a couple of example's of them:

 Why aren't the adults sadder?   According to them and the professionals they've spoken to, there is no "normal" reaction to the death of a loved one so how dare anyone question the parents reaction. they are right; everyone would act somewhat differenly. Well, except for these folks of Sandy Hook; they all acted the same..no tears.

Why are there so many different versions of the guns used in the shooting? They claim it's "the fog of war"; there is much confusion after an event like this so it's easy for several different stories to come out in a rush to be the first to report it. Well, this may have been a somewhat chaotic seen (although the raw helicopter footage from either just before or after the shooting..hard to tell..seems to indicate it wasn't to chaotic) but it was no war. But really, how hard is it to for the police chief to go into the school, find the dead shooter (the guy holding the gun that offed him) and count the guns, remember it and tell the press when he gets to that point?

M


----------



## Capstone

I don't think the combined weight of the guns and ammo is going to be problematic for the official narrative (pending the disambiguation of "hundreds of rounds" of course). It's been reported that the alleged shooter was wearing a utility vest. Carrying 4-8 additional 30-round magazines in this manner seems perfectly feasible to me (You should try to lift my daughter's book-bag!)

Getting off the rounds/changing mags in quick enough succession to jibe with the damage and timeline ...well _that_ might prove to be more troublesome.

EDIT: Also, reconsidering the Medical Examiner's comments WRT the ammo, he may well have been alluding to the use of hollow points.


----------



## 57_states

Continued from above post:

My thought is the folks who still hold onto the idea that the official story is true and have done their due diligence are either in complete denial or won't admit that they've been had. Nothing else could really explain it. One thing theses gullible folks can't deny is that Obama is exploiting it for political gains but I feel that is just an aside for a much larger initiative that will impact everyone regardless of what side of the political fence you sit on. 

By the way, I can vouch for skook's credentials in regard to his experience and knowledge of Autism. He's spent half his life in the field so if you think you can read some article and school him in that area think again. Twenty seven years experience trumps your 9 minute skim of an article, don't ya think?


----------



## Godboy

skookerasbil said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n..........you have to familiarize yourself with the official report. How much ammo was he carrying? Not sure.......Im going by official statements in the media that quote police saying "hundreds of rounds were fired". You go look it up.
> 
> Seal-like?
> 
> Nobody went to a hospital with wounds from a stray round..........not one person!!! Really? Look it up s0n........and while you are at it, look up "leprechans" in google. You'll find there are no such things!!!
Click to expand...

In other words, you have no concrete information, yet you're willing to go all in on this offensive conspiracy? What does that say about you? For fuck sake man, you need to wait until you have the facts before latching on to craziness like this.


----------



## dukect45

57_states said:


> I've been scanning the sites that claim to debunk the conspiracy theories, such as the ultra left Salon.com, to find out what I'm missing here; what are they seeing that I'm not seeing so I too can conclude the implausible Lanza version of Sandy Hook is true.
> 
> Here's a couple of example's of them:
> 
> Why aren't the adults sadder?   According to them and the professionals they've spoken to, there is no "normal" reaction to the death of a loved one so how dare anyone question the parents reaction. they are right; everyone would act somewhat differenly. Well, except for these folks of Sandy Hook; they all acted the same..no tears.
> 
> Why are there so many different versions of the guns used in the shooting? They claim it's "the fog of war"; there is much confusion after an event like this so it's easy for several different stories to come out in a rush to be the first to report it. Well, this may have been a somewhat chaotic seen (although the raw helicopter footage from either just before or after the shooting..hard to tell..seems to indicate it wasn't to chaotic) but it was no war. But really, how hard is it to for the police chief to go into the school, find the dead shooter (the guy holding the gun that offed him) and count the guns, remember it and tell the press when he gets to that point?
> 
> M



Hey have you looked at these debunking clams yet

preggit comments on This Sandy hook conspiracy video has been making the FB rounds. Anyone want to take a stab at debunking it? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snViuRNT5Jk]SANDY HOOK TROOF?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to the credibility of the movement, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff.


----------



## SAYIT

Quote: Godboy
The guns and ammo was too heavy for Lanza to carry? Some of you are clearly speaking from a place of ignorance. Do you even know what an AR-15 weighs? My roommate has one and id guess it's 5 pounds at most. They are light as fuck. Lanzas guns and ammo wasnt even 20 pounds. He could easilly carry that shit. Anyone claiming otherwise is a fucking retard that should kill himself. 



skookerasbil said:


> How many jackasses are there on this forum?
> First of all, a civilian AR-15 wieghs 8.5 pounds.



Woo ... a whole 3.5 lb diff! If you are going to count the jackasses here you better start with your semiliterate self.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n..........you have to familiarize yourself with the official report. How much ammo was he carrying? Not sure.......Im going by official statements in the media that quote police saying "hundreds of rounds were fired". You go look it up.
> 
> Seal-like?
> 
> Nobody went to a hospital with wounds from a stray round..........not one person!!! Really? Look it up s0n........and while you are at it, look up "leprechans" in google. You'll find there are no such things!!!
Click to expand...


Same loony tunes CTs hooking on like barnacles to every CT that rolls down the pike. You foil hatters would be funny if you weren't so pathetic.


----------



## SAYIT

Godboy said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n..........you have to familiarize yourself with the official report. How much ammo was he carrying? Not sure.......Im going by official statements in the media that quote police saying "hundreds of rounds were fired". You go look it up.
> 
> Seal-like?
> 
> Nobody went to a hospital with wounds from a stray round..........not one person!!! Really? Look it up s0n........and while you are at it, look up "leprechans" in google. You'll find there are no such things!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have no concrete information, yet you're willing to go all in on this offensive conspiracy? What does that say about you? For fuck sake man, you need to wait until you have the facts before latching on to craziness like this.
Click to expand...


Facts? They don't need no stinkin' facts! They just need conspiracy theories!


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to the credibility of the movement, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff.



While that is true ("truthers" aren't the brightest bulbs on the tree) it is your "movement" admission which is most telling. The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. Thanks.


----------



## ABikerSailor

9/11 inside job said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Sergeant to you dickweed....... And there you go putting words in my mouth again. I haven't said anything was addressed by the media. I have said to wait for the official investigation and reports to be released. then and only then can we start to entertain your stupidity.......
> Do play again.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are questioning the official narrative of an event, it's best to wait for the officials to finish their investigation until we can start talking about how there may be a government related conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with paid troll Gomer Ollie it should be Private Ollie since he makes Gomer Pyle Look like a genius and needs to be demoted to private.
Click to expand...


I guess with all the intelligence you've shown here, we should elevate you to the position of Rimjob 7/11.

You suck ass at least 16 hours a day.


----------



## eots

capstone said:


> many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to the credibility of the movement, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff.



exactly...


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## paulitician

57_states said:


> I've been scanning the sites that claim to debunk the conspiracy theories, such as the ultra left Salon.com, to find out what I'm missing here; what are they seeing that I'm not seeing so I too can conclude the implausible Lanza version of Sandy Hook is true.
> 
> Here's a couple of example's of them:
> 
> Why aren't the adults sadder?   According to them and the professionals they've spoken to, there is no "normal" reaction to the death of a loved one so how dare anyone question the parents reaction. they are right; everyone would act somewhat differenly. Well, except for these folks of Sandy Hook; they all acted the same..no tears.
> 
> Why are there so many different versions of the guns used in the shooting? They claim it's "the fog of war"; there is much confusion after an event like this so it's easy for several different stories to come out in a rush to be the first to report it. Well, this may have been a somewhat chaotic seen (although the raw helicopter footage from either just before or after the shooting..hard to tell..seems to indicate it wasn't to chaotic) but it was no war. But really, how hard is it to for the police chief to go into the school, find the dead shooter (the guy holding the gun that offed him) and count the guns, remember it and tell the press when he gets to that point?
> 
> M



All logical and fair questions. But the story has already been written and sold to the Public. And that's that. We'll likely never know the truth. We don't have a credible independent Media anymore. The only acceptable story to most, is the Government/Media Complex story. And anyone who dares to question, will immediately be labeled a 'Crazy Insensitive Tin Foil Hat-Wearing America-Hater.' Brainwashing Propaganda is all most Americans know. It's very sad. But hey, don't join the herd. Keep questioning. Take care.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I was assigned to a Unit that worked directly for the NSA, Does that mean I am or was an NSA agent?



Only you and the NSA really know that answer.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I would love to see some links showing that he could not carry the 3 weapons and ammo, and that no one ever saw him at any range. If this is true where did the story that his mother took him to ranges come from?
> 
> 
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome become over-focused or obsessed on a single object or topic, ignoring all others. They want to know everything about this topic, and often talk about little else.
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome will present many facts about their subject of interest, but there will seem to be no point or conclusion.
> 
> They often do not recognize that the other person has lost interest in the topic.
> 
> Areas of interest may be quite narrow, such as an obsession with train schedules, phone books, a vacuum cleaner, or collections of objects.
> 
> People with Asperger do not withdraw from the world in the way that people with an autistic disorder do. They will often approach other people. However, their problems with speech and language in a social setting often lead to isolation.
> 
> Their body language may be unusual.
> 
> They may speak in a monotone, and may not respond to other people's comments or emotions.
> 
> They may not understand sarcasm or humor, or they may take a figure of speech literally.
> 
> They do not recognize the need to change the volume of their voice in different settings.
> 
> They have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body postures, or gestures (nonverbal communication).
> 
> They may be singled out by other children as "weird" or "strange."
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome have trouble forming relationships with children their own age or other adults, because they:
> 
> Are unable to respond emotionally in normal social interactions
> 
> Are not flexible about routines or rituals
> 
> Have difficulty showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people
> 
> Do not express pleasure at other people's happiness
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome may show delays in motor development, and unusual physical behaviors, such as:
> 
> Delays in being able to ride a bicycle, catch a ball, or climb play equipment
> 
> Clumsiness when walking or doing other activities
> 
> Repetitive finger flapping, twisting, or whole body movements
> 
> Many children with Asperger syndrome are very active, and may also be diagnosed with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). Anxiety or depression may develop during adolescence and young adulthood. Symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and a tic disorder such as Tourette syndrome may be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger syndrome - PubMed Health
> 
> I see nothing in there that says he couldn't carry and fire weapons..........
Click to expand...


No offense Ollie, i really do respect you. But you won't believe anything unless the Government/Media Complex and Idiot Box tells you it's so. Unfortunately, you're like most Americans. It just can't be real and true if Big Brother and the Idiot Box didn't say so.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> [...] The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. ...



As I see things, the rejection of 'rational thought' is an integral feature of the mindset of those who are still willing to hold trust of the Government as the default position. If any other entity in the history of mankind has earned the right to be viewed with skepticism and treated with suspicion _by default_, factions of the US Government (along with those pulling their strings from behind the veil) are at least as worthy. The "CT Movement" (as you call it) is antithetical to the doctrine of the misled and is thereby more aptly characterized as an anti-religion.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see things, the rejection of 'rational thought' is an integral feature of the mindset of those who are still willing to hold trust of the Government as the default position. If any other entity in the history of mankind has earned the right to be viewed with skepticism and treated with suspicion _by default_, factions the US Government (along with those pulling their strings from behind the veil) are at least as worthy. The "CT Movement" (as you call it) is antithetical to the doctrine of the misled and is thereby more aptly characterized as an anti-religion.
Click to expand...


Well said. Thank God there is this supposed "CT Movement." They seem to be the only people out there daring to question the Government/Media Complex. You have to at least attempt to keep em honest. You can't just go along to get along. We saw how that worked out in Nazi Germany. Anyway, great post. Thanks.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see things, the rejection of 'rational thought' is an integral feature of the mindset of those who are still willing to hold trust of the Government as the default position. If any other entity in the history of mankind has earned the right to be viewed with skepticism and treated with suspicion _by default_, factions of the US Government (along with those pulling their strings from behind the veil) are at least as worthy. The "CT Movement" (as you call it) is antithetical to the doctrine of the misled and is thereby more aptly characterized as an anti-religion.
Click to expand...


We have a fundamental diff in how we see America. 
I don't view what some here call the "gov't/media complex" as a monolithic cabal determined to sell bogus stories to the unquestioning masses and as such, I don't have your "evil America" default position. 
Instead I see individuals ... millions of gov't people, many of whom are honest and hard working, and millions more media people who don't share a single evil mindset with each other or with the millions of gov't people. There is much to gain by exposing gov't and media misdealings and there are those who legitimately can and do. Those in the CT world, as even you seem to have noticed, who are so wedded to the everything-is-an evil-gov't-conspiracy default position that their half-truths and outright fabrications have reduced your CT "movement" to nothing more than a gaggle of foil-hatted loons trying to one up each other. Fortunately for us all there are genuine skeptics who expose gov't shenanigans and factually refute bogus media stories. Unfortunately none of the CTs here manage to do either.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see things, the rejection of 'rational thought' is an integral feature of the mindset of those who are still willing to hold trust of the Government as the default position. If any other entity in the history of mankind has earned the right to be viewed with skepticism and treated with suspicion _by default_, factions the US Government (along with those pulling their strings from behind the veil) are at least as worthy. The "CT Movement" (as you call it) is antithetical to the doctrine of the misled and is thereby more aptly characterized as an anti-religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. Thank God there is this supposed "CT Movement." They seem to be the only people out there daring to question the Government/Media Complex. You have to at least attempt to keep em honest. You can't just go along to get along. We saw how that worked out in Nazi Germany. Anyway, great post. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Ah, yes.  When in doubt, compare whatever it is you dislike to the Nazis.

The funny thing is, I have no doubt that we'll be hearing the same thing in 10, 20, even 50 years.  It must be comforting to think that all the evils of the world are caused by a single evil group....sort of turning the US government into your devil.  Something bad happened?  It can't be an uncaring universe, it can't be random chance, it can't even be a few lunatics....none of those are things that you can try to do anything about.  But a single organization, secretly in control of everything?  THAT you can rail against and try to get others to believe in!  THAT you can feel like you are fighting against!


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> We have a fundamental diff in how we view America. ...



Maybe not as far removed as it may seem.

Let me make one thing crystalline clear: I believe there are many basically 'good people' in Government, journalism, and even religion. The  shared problem in most arenas here in the US lies with the distribution of power and the means by which it's been limited to a tiny minority of extremely wealthy and somewhat like-minded individuals. But no matter how few there have been, it's my opinion that too many '_bad_ people' have enjoyed the power to influence the lives of the many for far too long.

In my heart of hearts, I believe in the power of 'good'; and that conviction will never falter in the face of evil.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly was it pulled off like a SEAL? Which aspect of this mass murder was SEAL like? Wheres your source for how much ammo he was carrying? How many rounds was it exactly? Lets see the facts that have made you so impassioned and lets do the math and see how much his gear weighed. You better fucking have good data on this, considering your rants in this thread. If you dont, know that you will look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n..........you have to familiarize yourself with the official report. How much ammo was he carrying? Not sure.......Im going by official statements in the media that quote police saying "hundreds of rounds were fired". You go look it up.
> 
> Seal-like?
> 
> Nobody went to a hospital with wounds from a stray round..........not one person!!! Really? Look it up s0n........and while you are at it, look up "leprechans" in google. You'll find there are no such things!!!
Click to expand...


There is no "official report" yet......

And who the hell couldn't hit a group of 20-30 kids from 15-20 feet away? Nothing navy Seal about it. The worst shot i ever had at a range (Yes I was a certified range safety officer at Ft Bragg) could have done as much damage......or more.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

57_states said:


> Continued from above post:
> 
> My thought is the folks who still hold onto the idea that the official story is true and have done their due diligence are either in complete denial or won't admit that they've been had. Nothing else could really explain it. One thing theses gullible folks can't deny is that Obama is exploiting it for political gains but I feel that is just an aside for a much larger initiative that will impact everyone regardless of what side of the political fence you sit on.
> 
> By the way, I can vouch for skook's credentials in regard to his experience and knowledge of Autism. He's spent half his life in the field so if you think you can read some article and school him in that area think again. Twenty seven years experience trumps your 9 minute skim of an article, don't ya think?




And he can't school me in my 22 years of experience in the military.....Take your uninformed half ass opinion and place it where the sun don't shine....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see some links showing that he could not carry the 3 weapons and ammo, and that no one ever saw him at any range. If this is true where did the story that his mother took him to ranges come from?
> 
> 
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome become over-focused or obsessed on a single object or topic, ignoring all others. They want to know everything about this topic, and often talk about little else.
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome will present many facts about their subject of interest, but there will seem to be no point or conclusion.
> 
> They often do not recognize that the other person has lost interest in the topic.
> 
> Areas of interest may be quite narrow, such as an obsession with train schedules, phone books, a vacuum cleaner, or collections of objects.
> 
> People with Asperger do not withdraw from the world in the way that people with an autistic disorder do. They will often approach other people. However, their problems with speech and language in a social setting often lead to isolation.
> 
> Their body language may be unusual.
> 
> They may speak in a monotone, and may not respond to other people's comments or emotions.
> 
> They may not understand sarcasm or humor, or they may take a figure of speech literally.
> 
> They do not recognize the need to change the volume of their voice in different settings.
> 
> They have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body postures, or gestures (nonverbal communication).
> 
> They may be singled out by other children as "weird" or "strange."
> 
> People with Asperger syndrome have trouble forming relationships with children their own age or other adults, because they:
> 
> Are unable to respond emotionally in normal social interactions
> 
> Are not flexible about routines or rituals
> 
> Have difficulty showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people
> 
> Do not express pleasure at other people's happiness
> 
> Children with Asperger syndrome may show delays in motor development, and unusual physical behaviors, such as:
> 
> Delays in being able to ride a bicycle, catch a ball, or climb play equipment
> 
> Clumsiness when walking or doing other activities
> 
> Repetitive finger flapping, twisting, or whole body movements
> 
> Many children with Asperger syndrome are very active, and may also be diagnosed with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). Anxiety or depression may develop during adolescence and young adulthood. Symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and a tic disorder such as Tourette syndrome may be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger syndrome - PubMed Health
> 
> I see nothing in there that says he couldn't carry and fire weapons..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense Ollie, i really do respect you. But you won't believe anything unless the Government/Media Complex and Idiot Box tells you it's so. Unfortunately, you're like most Americans. It just can't be real and true if Big Brother and the Idiot Box didn't say so.
Click to expand...


Yet there are no answers to simple questions.........


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, quite frankly , you are.......
> 
> When the investigation is over and an official report is made I might consider some of your BullShit.
> 
> 
> 
> my sensei   (karate instructor) Tadashi Yamashita (if that name is familiar Google chuck Norris films)
> weighed around 120 pounds,  the point is weight has nothing to do with it.
> also the shooter had Asperger syndrome a form of autism all of his cognitive abilities  were intact...your "theory" seems to be drowning in it's own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....ok......so now Adam Lanza was a bonafide ninja??!!
> 
> Well, I'm real proud of your sensei but weight has everything to do with it in Realville s0n. I know just a little about autism. This guy wasnt the captain of anything and wasnt athletic..........folks with autism almost never lead a normal social life because they are not capable of it. And this 120 pound guy is carrying all of this shit around the parking lot and into different area's of the school and making all of his shots precison shots like a Navy Seal despite never being seen by anybody to ever be at any target range!!!
> 
> 
> Very plausible indeed!!!
Click to expand...

did I say he was a ninja ,slapdick?
don't call me son unless your over 70 years old.
no one in the media or on this site said he had a " normal"social life. it's completely irrelevant.
also you keep yammering about how heavy the shit was. 
do you have any proof that he did not haul all that shit around one or two pieces at a time.
NO you don't ,you've assumed  that he did it all at once.
lastly,not everybody learns to shoot at target range.
I learned to shoot at my uncle's property in Georgia, the same way lot's of people learn to shoot
the guys who massacred all those kids at columbine never went to a shooting  range either.
in short,your assumption that Adam lanza somehow needed to go to a range is a  masturbation fantasy, fun but meaningless.


oh yea if Adam lanza's autism was that acute, then how did he learn to drive?
doesn't driving take more cognitive ability and coordination than shooting?


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a fundamental diff in how we view America. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not as far removed as it may seem.
> 
> Let me make one thing crystalline clear: I believe there are many basically 'good people' in Government, journalism, and even religion. The  shared problem in most arenas here in the US lies with the distribution of power and the means by which it's been limited to a tiny minority of extremely wealthy and somewhat like-minded individuals. But no matter how few there have been, it's my opinion that too many '_bad_ people' have enjoyed the power to influence the lives of the many for far too long.
> 
> In my heart of hearts, I believe in the power of 'good'; and that conviction will never falter in the face of evil.
Click to expand...


Isn't this true of pretty much all government, not just the US?  It sounds to me like you agree with the idea that power corrupts.  I certainly do, which is why I wouldn't say I trust the government; I just don't see the government as some monolithic force of evil as some here seem to.

I think that the best and brightest do not necessarily go into politics.  Those we would want to lead are rarely the ones who choose to lead.  I think too many of those who go into politics do so for personal power, and too many of those who go with noble intentions are ground down by the compromise and corruption inherent in politics.

I do not think that is in any way limited to the US, or this time in history, nor do I think it implies any kind of agreement between the corrupt and power-hungry in government.  That, I think, is the big issue.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The CT "movement" has become an addiction, even a religion to some who reject any rational thought that might wander into their tiny pinheads. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The "CT Movement" (as you call it) is antithetical to the doctrine of the misled and is thereby more aptly characterized as an anti-religion.
Click to expand...


As I call it? Do you recall posting the following on this thread at 12:09 am? I was quoting _you_: 
"Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to *the credibility of the movement*, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff."


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, quite frankly , you are.......
> 
> When the investigation is over and an official report is made I might consider some of your BullShit.
> 
> 
> 
> my sensei   (karate instructor) Tadashi Yamashita (if that name is familiar Google chuck Norris films)
> weighed around 120 pounds,  the point is weight has nothing to do with it.
> also the shooter had Asperger syndrome a form of autism all of his cognitive abilities  were intact...your "theory" seems to be drowning in it's own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....ok......so now Adam Lanza was a bonafide ninja??!!
> 
> Well, I'm real proud of your sensei but weight has everything to do with it in Realville s0n. I know just a little about autism. This guy wasnt the captain of anything and wasnt athletic..........folks with autism almost never lead a normal social life because they are not capable of it. And this 120 pound guy is carrying all of this shit around the parking lot and into different area's of the school and making all of his shots precison shots like a Navy Seal despite never being seen by anybody to ever be at any target range!!!
> 
> 
> Very plausible indeed!!!
Click to expand...


They look real to me and certainly more genuine than the BS dumped on this board by loony tunes CT nutters.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sensei   (karate instructor) Tadashi Yamashita (if that name is familiar Google chuck Norris films)
> weighed around 120 pounds,  the point is weight has nothing to do with it.
> also the shooter had Asperger syndrome a form of autism all of his cognitive abilities  were intact...your "theory" seems to be drowning in it's own bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....ok......so now Adam Lanza was a bonafide ninja??!!
> 
> Well, I'm real proud of your sensei but weight has everything to do with it in Realville s0n. I know just a little about autism. This guy wasnt the captain of anything and wasnt athletic..........folks with autism almost never lead a normal social life because they are not capable of it. And this 120 pound guy is carrying all of this shit around the parking lot and into different area's of the school and making all of his shots precison shots like a Navy Seal despite never being seen by anybody to ever be at any target range!!!
> 
> 
> Very plausible indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They look real to me and certainly more genuine than the BS dumped on this board by loony tunes CT nutters.
Click to expand...

 problem is with those monster mamaries is you have to book two rooms one for you and one for them.


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> [...] I wouldn't say I trust the government; I just don't see the government as some monolithic force of evil as some here seem to.



There's a middle ground between blind trust and outright distrust. 

There's also a distinction between damning 'the government' _as a whole_ and identifying potential infiltrators (such as  people with dual citizenship, whose loyalties may be rightfully questioned, especially in light of their extra-governmental affiliations and favored agendas (AIPAC, the CFR, ETC.) and naming extra-governmental groups with undue influence over governmental policy-making (can anyone say the FED?). But while the veil should be rent and all the string-pulling bastards pulled into the light of day; tossing out the baby with the bathwater should never be advocated, not even by the most ardent among us.



Montrovant said:


> [...] I think that the best and brightest do not necessarily go into politics.  Those we would want to lead are rarely the ones who choose to lead.  I think too many of those who go into politics do so for personal power, and too many of those who go with noble intentions are ground down by the compromise and corruption inherent in politics. ...



Unfortunately, while good intentions and proper motivations are rewarding in and of themselves, such things have rarely been rewarded in the halls of power and influence. 



Montrovant said:


> [...] I do not think that is in any way limited to the US, or this time in history, nor do I think it implies any kind of agreement between the corrupt and power-hungry in government.  That, I think, is the big issue.



True.

What implies agreement between the corrupt and power-hungry in government is shit like this. War-profiteering policies, laser-focused deregulation in the financial sector, bank bailouts, and the billions of dollars procured for certain _foreign_ interests, all in conjunction with the clear agendas to restrict or do away with long treasured civil liberties and to undercut cherished social programs in order to spend as little as possible on the masses.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> As I call it? Do you recall posting the following on this thread at 12:09 am? I was quoting _you_:
> "Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to *the credibility of the movement*, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff."



Yeah, "as [you] call it"; and I _do_ remember posting that. The reason I didn't include the "CT" designation was because I was referring to a specific conspiracy theory (namely the one on which this thread was based); but if there's a larger "movement" to suspect conspiracy as a general rule, "CT movement" would apparently be _your_ choice of words to refer to it (not mine).


----------



## Capstone

Back on track, assuming this is credible (and that the first magazine was full upon entry), the alleged shooter was a little more than halfway through the third mag when the rifle jammed, and the M-15 would only account for 79 of the bullets discharged inside the school.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Back on track, assuming this is credible (and that the first magazine was full upon entry), the alleged shooter was a little more than halfway through the third mag when the rifle jammed, and the M-15 would only account for 79 of the bullets discharged inside the school.


they're still dead ..if I recall MOST of the victims were in one room. 79 bullets is about 4 per victim..


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> back on track, assuming this is credible (and that the first magazine was full upon entry), the alleged shooter was a little more than halfway through the third mag when the rifle jammed, and the m-15 would only account for 79 of the bullets discharged inside the school.
> 
> 
> 
> they're still dead ..if i recall most of the victims were in one room. 79 bullets is about 4 per victim..
Click to expand...


3


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> they're still dead ..if I recall MOST of the victims were in one room. 79 bullets is about 4 per victim..



With so many conflicting reports circulating, it's really tough to nail down a working theory. The best estimate I've seen of bullets fired is around 150. Approximately 12 rounds are believed to have been fired from rifle to break through a pane of protective glass near the point of entry, which leaves room for 67 more rounds from the rifle and forces the 2 handguns to account for the 71 remaining rounds (although WHY the alleged shooter might have switched to the handguns _before_ the rifle jammed remains an open question).


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> back on track, assuming this is credible (and that the first magazine was full upon entry), the alleged shooter was a little more than halfway through the third mag when the rifle jammed, and the m-15 would only account for 79 of the bullets discharged inside the school.
> 
> 
> 
> they're still dead ..if i recall most of the victims were in one room. 79 bullets is about 4 per victim..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3
Click to expand...

thanks ....accurate math requires caffeine!


----------



## Rozman

I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used 
in this horrific event.

Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...

What?....

By now we should have an idea.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The coroner said he did 7 of the autopsies himself and all 7 were killed by the Ar 15 .223 bullets...


----------



## paulitician

Rozman said:


> I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used
> in this horrific event.
> 
> Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...
> 
> What?....
> 
> By now we should have an idea.



Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used
> in this horrific event.
> 
> Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...
> 
> What?....
> 
> By now we should have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
Click to expand...


And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used
> in this horrific event.
> 
> Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...
> 
> What?....
> 
> By now we should have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?
Click to expand...


Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used
> in this horrific event.
> 
> Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...
> 
> What?....
> 
> By now we should have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
Click to expand...


I saw the video where they removed and cleared the gun that was in the trunk.......
That was not an AR 15 or anything remotely like it....
And I think my background gives me the credibility to say that........
But you guys go on and believe what you want..


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering why there hasn't been a definitive account as to what type of weapon was used
> in this horrific event.
> 
> Was it a rifle,combat assault rifle,handguns...
> 
> What?....
> 
> By now we should have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video where they removed and cleared the gun that was in the trunk.......
> That was not an AR 15 or anything remotely like it....
> And I think my background gives me the credibility to say that........
> But you guys go on and believe what you want..
Click to expand...


I'll defer to you on that. What kind of rifle was it, in your opinion?


----------



## Capstone

Here you go, Paulitician:



Capstone said:


> The CT. State Police Dept. has apparently released the official tally of the weapons used in the Sandy Hook massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]Seized inside the school:
> 
> #1. Bushmaster .223 caliber-- model XM15-E2S rifle with high capacity 30 round clips
> 
> #2. Glock 10 mm handgun
> 
> #3. Sig-Sauer P226   9mm handgun
> 
> 
> Seized from suspect&#8217;s car in parking lot:
> 
> #4. Izhmash Canta-12   12 gauge Shotgun    (seized from car in parking lot) [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems the rifle taken from the trunk has no bearing on the issue as to whether the Bushmaster M-15 was used in the shootings or not.
> 
> Still problematic to the official story, though, is the Medical Examiner's description of the bullets pulled from some of the victims' bodies.
> 
> Recall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]...the bullets are designed in such a fashion that the energy -- this is very clinical; I shouldn't be saying this -- but the energy is deposited in the tissue so the bullet stays in [the tissue].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That description doesn't jibe with the sort of high velocity ammo utilized by the 'long weapon' reportedly found inside the school.
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

And on reflection, the ME was probably just alluding to the use of hollow point bullets.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> And on reflection, the ME was probably just alluding to the use of hollow point bullets.



Just so I understand you ... are you saying there is nothing about the weapons which would support Pauli's CT?


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I call it? Do you recall posting the following on this thread at 12:09 am? I was quoting _you_:
> "Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to *the credibility of the movement*, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "as [you] call it"; and I _do_ remember posting that. The reason I didn't include the "CT" designation was because I was referring to a specific conspiracy theory (namely the one on which this thread was based); but if there's a larger "movement" to suspect conspiracy as a general rule, "CT movement" would apparently be _your_ choice of words to refer to it (not mine).
Click to expand...


Do you really doubt there is a CT movement?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!
Click to expand...


Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.  

Yeah, have fun with that logic.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with that logic.
Click to expand...


In Pauli's defense, he admits he has no trust in our "gov't/media complex" and further admits nothing could ever change his POV. Of course, he also claims to be open minded.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with that logic.
Click to expand...

paulie has to answer in the negative any thing else would be an admission the government & the evil media are not always wrong.
which might lead to actually having a face to face conversation with another human.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty convenient how that AR 15 magically appeared in his trunk hah? Something's very wrong with this picture. And less & less information will be available. But that's the way it's supposed to be. With no independent & credible American Media, there's very little chance we'll ever know what really happened...or didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video where they removed and cleared the gun that was in the trunk.......
> That was not an AR 15 or anything remotely like it....
> And I think my background gives me the credibility to say that........
> But you guys go on and believe what you want..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll defer to you on that. What kind of rifle was it, in your opinion?
Click to expand...


From looking at it I couldn't tell for certain, but my best guess from the flash of time you could see the one ejected shell I'd say a shotgun of some type...


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video where they removed and cleared the gun that was in the trunk.......
> That was not an AR 15 or anything remotely like it....
> And I think my background gives me the credibility to say that........
> But you guys go on and believe what you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defer to you on that. What kind of rifle was it, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From looking at it I couldn't tell for certain, but my best guess from the flash of time you could see the one ejected shell I'd say a shotgun of some type...
Click to expand...


A shotgun was one of the weapons the police said he had, and they said it was found in the car.

AR-15 rounds were found in the school, as well as the AR-15 itself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ABikerSailor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defer to you on that. What kind of rifle was it, in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at it I couldn't tell for certain, but my best guess from the flash of time you could see the one ejected shell I'd say a shotgun of some type...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A shotgun was one of the weapons the police said he had, and they said it was found in the car.
> 
> AR-15 rounds were found in the school, as well as the AR-15 itself.
Click to expand...


Didn't know they had said for certain yet. But that goes with the video clip I saw of them removing the Shotgun from the car....


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Just so I understand you ... are you saying there is nothing about the weapons which would support Pauli's CT?



No, I'm saying that I might have initially misinterpreted the Medical Examiner's statement, because his description of the energy distribution properties of the type of ammo that was used is consistent with those of hollow point rounds.

Until several other aspects of the crime scene and more specifics of the official narrative come to light, it'll remain beyond anyone's purview to assess the viability of the official story.

I'll say this: I don't see the weapons inventory as _intrinsically_ problematic. Depending on the capacities of the handguns' magazines (which could be as high as 15 and 20 rounds respectively), with both guns blazing simultaneously he could've gotten off 35 rounds *very* quickly, before either reloading or switching over to the rifle.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I call it? Do you recall posting the following on this thread at 12:09 am? I was quoting _you_:
> "Many fail to see how badly damaging their premature enthusiasm will be to *the credibility of the movement*, once the smoke has cleared and all the easily debunked stuff will be used to cast a shadow of doubt on the not-so-easily-debunked stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "as [you] call it"; and I _do_ remember posting that. The reason I didn't include the "CT" designation was because I was referring to a specific conspiracy theory (namely the one on which this thread was based); but if there's a larger "movement" to suspect conspiracy as a general rule, "CT movement" would apparently be _your_ choice of words to refer to it (not mine).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really doubt there is a CT movement?
Click to expand...


Who cares? They're asking questions. And that's far more than our corrupt American Mainstream Media ever does. All they do now is pass on spoon-fed Government Propaganda to the Public. They're useless. Thank God for your so-called "CT movement." They're the only ones asking questions and doing any real investigating. I'm glad they're around.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "as [you] call it"; and I _do_ remember posting that. The reason I didn't include the "CT" designation was because I was referring to a specific conspiracy theory (namely the one on which this thread was based); but if there's a larger "movement" to suspect conspiracy as a general rule, "CT movement" would apparently be _your_ choice of words to refer to it (not mine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really doubt there is a CT movement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares? They're asking questions. And that's far more than our corrupt American Mainstream Media ever does. All they do now is pass on spoon-fed Government Propaganda to the Public. They're useless. Thank God for your so-called "CT movement." They're the only ones asking questions and doing any real investigating. I'm glad they're around.
Click to expand...


All rational adults and even most children ask questions, Princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly CT stuff which marks you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> All rational adults and even most children ask questions, Princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly CT stuff which marks you.



So, the fact that you leftists never question your shameful party or the government when controlled by the party, clearly demonstrates that you're not rational?

We knew that.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, with no way to know what happened (sic), you'll spout off any theory that appeals to you about it, won't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with that logic.
Click to expand...


Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, the Government/Media Complex will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video where they removed and cleared the gun that was in the trunk.......
> That was not an AR 15 or anything remotely like it....
> And I think my background gives me the credibility to say that........
> But you guys go on and believe what you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll defer to you on that. What kind of rifle was it, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From looking at it I couldn't tell for certain, but my best guess from the flash of time you could see the one ejected shell I'd say a shotgun of some type...
Click to expand...


Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really doubt there is a CT movement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? They're asking questions. And that's far more than our corrupt American Mainstream Media ever does. All they do now is pass on spoon-fed Government Propaganda to the Public. They're useless. Thank God for your so-called "CT movement." They're the only ones asking questions and doing any real investigating. I'm glad they're around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All rational adults and even most children ask questions, Princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly CT stuff which marks you.
Click to expand...


Yes we know, you would rather everyone just shut up and believe everything Big Brother and the Idiot Box tells them. It's that blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherence to silly Government/Media Propaganda stuff which marks you.


----------



## daws101

uncensored2008 said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all rational adults and even most children ask questions, princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly ct stuff which marks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the fact that you leftists never question your shameful party or the government when controlled by the party, clearly demonstrates that you're not rational?
> 
> We knew that.
Click to expand...

who's we ?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dummy, it's a Message Board. It's all about opinions and theories. Get it? SHEESH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with that logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, the Government/Media Complex will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
Click to expand...


Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, youtube videos will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on. 

See how that works?

I wonder, are foreign media sources also part of the Government/Media Complex?  

Why can't the government, which is so united in it's evil plans and has nearly unlimited resources, prevent the truth from coming out in some youtube videos?

What makes you think the youtube videos you cling to as being truth aren't merely disinformation put out by the very government you are so afraid is behind every evil in the world?

Can you not see the completely lack of consistency in your posted views?  It's got nothing to do with having you believe the evil mainstream media.  It's about pointing out how the very things you've stated on this board do not fit together.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's about opinions and theories.  However, by your own admission, there is no way to know what happened.  That being the case, doesn't every theory pretty much hold equal weight?  And yet you shun the 'official' version and jump right to the 'the government did it!' version.  Then you go on and on about how everyone else is a mindless sheep and goose-stepper for believing the media, while you are finding the truth from a complete lack of information.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with that logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, the Government/Media Complex will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, youtube videos will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> I wonder, are foreign media sources also part of the Government/Media Complex?
> 
> Why can't the government, which is so united in it's evil plans and has nearly unlimited resources, prevent the truth from coming out in some youtube videos?
> 
> What makes you think the youtube videos you cling to as being truth aren't merely disinformation put out by the very government you are so afraid is behind every evil in the world?
> 
> Can you not see the completely lack of consistency in your posted views?  It's got nothing to do with having you believe the evil mainstream media.  It's about pointing out how the very things you've stated on this board do not fit together.
Click to expand...


Like i said before, YouTube is actually more credible than our corrupt American Mainstream Media. All they have to offer now, is spoon-fed Government Propaganda. But hey, you enjoy your Goose Stepper Bliss.


----------



## Montrovant

You've completely ignored the questions.

What makes youtube trustworthy where the mainstream media is not?  You claim the government controls the mainstream media.  What makes you think they don't control youtube?  Are they not a monolithic entity hell-bent on a one-world-order?  Don't they control nearly unlimited resources?  Aren't the majority of us nothing but goose-stepping sheep?  How hard, then, would it be for the government to either prevent the truth from getting to these youtube videos, or for the government to spoon feed YOU these conspiracy theories which are actually just a distraction from the REAL truth?

You also haven't answered whether foreign media sources are also controlled by the same government/media complex as US media.  Can I go to BBC for news?  CSPAN?  Can I get reliable news from the local media in other countries, assuming I have access to them?

And just how do you determine which news sources are credible?  Just being on youtube seems like an awfully thin reason to trust a news source.  How do you have any idea at all who is behind the youtube video?  How do you know that their sources are accurate?  How do you know the government isn't running the people who make the videos?

Your version of credibility seems to have much less to do with things like reporting methodology or the ability to verify information and more to do with considering whatever follows your own notions as being credible.  That would seem to make you no better than the 'government goose steppers' you look down on...

Explain to me why youtube videos from strangers who I know nothing about and cannot vet in any way are better than, say, local media coverage with a reporter who is a friend of a friend.  Or a producer who I grew up with.  Or a cameraman I went to school with.  Let's hear the logic behind trusting completely anonymous sources rather than ones we can at least look at a body of work for.

Or you can just blow this off with another goose stepper comment.  It's very much like 9/11 IJ with his poop posts.  It's very much like you accuse others of doing to you with the tin-foil hat insults.  

But no, I'm sure it's completely different where you are concerned....


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> You've completely ignored the questions.
> 
> What makes youtube trustworthy where the mainstream media is not?  You claim the government controls the mainstream media.  What makes you think they don't control youtube?  Are they not a monolithic entity hell-bent on a one-world-order?  Don't they control nearly unlimited resources?  Aren't the majority of us nothing but goose-stepping sheep?  How hard, then, would it be for the government to either prevent the truth from getting to these youtube videos, or for the government to spoon feed YOU these conspiracy theories which are actually just a distraction from the REAL truth?
> 
> You also haven't answered whether foreign media sources are also controlled by the same government/media complex as US media.  Can I go to BBC for news?  CSPAN?  Can I get reliable news from the local media in other countries, assuming I have access to them?
> 
> And just how do you determine which news sources are credible?  Just being on youtube seems like an awfully thin reason to trust a news source.  How do you have any idea at all who is behind the youtube video?  How do you know that their sources are accurate?  How do you know the government isn't running the people who make the videos?
> 
> Your version of credibility seems to have much less to do with things like reporting methodology or the ability to verify information and more to do with considering whatever follows your own notions as being credible.  That would seem to make you no better than the 'government goose steppers' you look down on...
> 
> Explain to me why youtube videos from strangers who I know nothing about and cannot vet in any way are better than, say, local media coverage with a reporter who is a friend of a friend.  Or a producer who I grew up with.  Or a cameraman I went to school with.  Let's hear the logic behind trusting completely anonymous sources rather than ones we can at least look at a body of work for.
> 
> Or you can just blow this off with another goose stepper comment.  It's very much like 9/11 IJ with his poop posts.  It's very much like you accuse others of doing to you with the tin-foil hat insults.
> 
> But no, I'm sure it's completely different where you are concerned....



I've already stated how i feel about Youtube and our Mainstream Media. You can go back and read my previous replies on that issue. Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, the Government/Media Complex will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, youtube videos will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> I wonder, are foreign media sources also part of the Government/Media Complex?
> 
> Why can't the government, which is so united in it's evil plans and has nearly unlimited resources, prevent the truth from coming out in some youtube videos?
> 
> What makes you think the youtube videos you cling to as being truth aren't merely disinformation put out by the very government you are so afraid is behind every evil in the world?
> 
> Can you not see the completely lack of consistency in your posted views?  It's got nothing to do with having you believe the evil mainstream media.  It's about pointing out how the very things you've stated on this board do not fit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said before, YouTube is actually more credible than our corrupt American Mainstream Media. All they have to offer now, is spoon-fed Government Propaganda. But hey, you enjoy your Goose Stepper Bliss.
Click to expand...

ah, paulie YouTube is mainstream do you even know what mainstream means?
if you hadn't noticed YouTube has no agenda they play every type of video even porn.
they do it for the money and that's about as mainstream as it gets.
stating the obvious here, but you must have faulty neural pathways not to see that.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Goose Stepper Bliss. Yup, youtube videos will tell ya the truth. Uh huh, right on.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> I wonder, are foreign media sources also part of the Government/Media Complex?
> 
> Why can't the government, which is so united in it's evil plans and has nearly unlimited resources, prevent the truth from coming out in some youtube videos?
> 
> What makes you think the youtube videos you cling to as being truth aren't merely disinformation put out by the very government you are so afraid is behind every evil in the world?
> 
> Can you not see the completely lack of consistency in your posted views?  It's got nothing to do with having you believe the evil mainstream media.  It's about pointing out how the very things you've stated on this board do not fit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, YouTube is actually more credible than our corrupt American Mainstream Media. All they have to offer now, is spoon-fed Government Propaganda. But hey, you enjoy your Goose Stepper Bliss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, paulie YouTube is mainstream do you even know what mainstream means?
> if you hadn't noticed YouTube has no agenda they play every type of video even porn.
> they do it for the money and that's about as mainstream as it gets.
> stating the obvious here, but you must have faulty neural pathways not to see that.
Click to expand...


So what's your point? It's a place to freely express your ideas and beliefs. It's not just spoon-fed regurgitated Government/Media Propaganda. You have a much better chance of getting some truth there, than you ever will from our corrupt Mainstream Media. But hey, that's just my opinion. You're free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say will ever change you. It is what it is.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've completely ignored the questions.
> 
> What makes youtube trustworthy where the mainstream media is not?  You claim the government controls the mainstream media.  What makes you think they don't control youtube?  Are they not a monolithic entity hell-bent on a one-world-order?  Don't they control nearly unlimited resources?  Aren't the majority of us nothing but goose-stepping sheep?  How hard, then, would it be for the government to either prevent the truth from getting to these youtube videos, or for the government to spoon feed YOU these conspiracy theories which are actually just a distraction from the REAL truth?
> 
> You also haven't answered whether foreign media sources are also controlled by the same government/media complex as US media.  Can I go to BBC for news?  CSPAN?  Can I get reliable news from the local media in other countries, assuming I have access to them?
> 
> And just how do you determine which news sources are credible?  Just being on youtube seems like an awfully thin reason to trust a news source.  How do you have any idea at all who is behind the youtube video?  How do you know that their sources are accurate?  How do you know the government isn't running the people who make the videos?
> 
> Your version of credibility seems to have much less to do with things like reporting methodology or the ability to verify information and more to do with considering whatever follows your own notions as being credible.  That would seem to make you no better than the 'government goose steppers' you look down on...
> 
> Explain to me why youtube videos from strangers who I know nothing about and cannot vet in any way are better than, say, local media coverage with a reporter who is a friend of a friend.  Or a producer who I grew up with.  Or a cameraman I went to school with.  Let's hear the logic behind trusting completely anonymous sources rather than ones we can at least look at a body of work for.
> 
> Or you can just blow this off with another goose stepper comment.  It's very much like 9/11 IJ with his poop posts.  It's very much like you accuse others of doing to you with the tin-foil hat insults.
> 
> But no, I'm sure it's completely different where you are concerned....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated how i feel about Youtube and our Mainstream Media. You can go back and read my previous replies on that issue. Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions.
Click to expand...


In other words, you don't have any good reason to trust the people making the youtube videos.  However, since you definitely don't trust the 'mainstream media' and the videos you choose conform to your already-held opinions, you're going to blindly accept them.  Gotcha.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, YouTube is actually more credible than our corrupt American Mainstream Media. All they have to offer now, is spoon-fed Government Propaganda. But hey, you enjoy your Goose Stepper Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, paulie YouTube is mainstream do you even know what mainstream means?
> if you hadn't noticed YouTube has no agenda they play every type of video even porn.
> they do it for the money and that's about as mainstream as it gets.
> stating the obvious here, but you must have faulty neural pathways not to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's a place to freely express your ideas and beliefs. It's not just spoon-fed regurgitated Government/Media Propaganda. You have a much better chance of getting some truth there, than you ever will from our corrupt Mainstream Media. But hey, that's just my opinion. You're free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say will ever change you. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

really? using your 'LOGIC" YOU TUBE IS JUST AS CORRUPT  AS THE REST OF THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, YouTube is actually more credible than our corrupt American Mainstream Media. All they have to offer now, is spoon-fed Government Propaganda. But hey, you enjoy your Goose Stepper Bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, paulie YouTube is mainstream do you even know what mainstream means?
> if you hadn't noticed YouTube has no agenda they play every type of video even porn.
> they do it for the money and that's about as mainstream as it gets.
> stating the obvious here, but you must have faulty neural pathways not to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's a place to freely express your ideas and beliefs. It's not just spoon-fed regurgitated Government/Media Propaganda. You have a much better chance of getting some truth there, than you ever will from our corrupt Mainstream Media. But hey, that's just my opinion. You're free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say will ever change you. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


You need to get a smiley like 9/11 has the poop banana.  Maybe a goose walking in a pile of shit or something.  Then you can just post 'another Goose Stepper' and that smiley and not bother with anything else.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, paulie YouTube is mainstream do you even know what mainstream means?
> if you hadn't noticed YouTube has no agenda they play every type of video even porn.
> they do it for the money and that's about as mainstream as it gets.
> stating the obvious here, but you must have faulty neural pathways not to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's a place to freely express your ideas and beliefs. It's not just spoon-fed regurgitated Government/Media Propaganda. You have a much better chance of getting some truth there, than you ever will from our corrupt Mainstream Media. But hey, that's just my opinion. You're free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say will ever change you. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? using your 'LOGIC" YOU TUBE IS JUST AS CORRUPT  AS THE REST OF THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA.
Click to expand...


Could be? Who really knows? But at least you get to observe the free-flow of ideas and beliefs. You're not just getting spoon-fed Government/Media Complex Propaganda. And that's good enough for me. 

Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions. I can't say the same of our corrupt MSM. It's all just Government-approved information for them now. We no longer have an independent credible Media. But like i said, feel free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say is going to change you. It is what it is.


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's a place to freely express your ideas and beliefs. It's not just spoon-fed regurgitated Government/Media Propaganda. You have a much better chance of getting some truth there, than you ever will from our corrupt Mainstream Media. But hey, that's just my opinion. You're free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say will ever change you. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> really? using your 'LOGIC" YOU TUBE IS JUST AS CORRUPT  AS THE REST OF THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be? Who really knows? But at least you get to observe the free-flow of ideas and beliefs. You're not just getting spoon-fed Government/Media Complex Propaganda. And that's good enough for me.
> 
> Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions. I can't say the same of our corrupt MSM. It's all just Government-approved information for them now. We no longer have an independent credible Media. But like i said, feel free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say is going to change you. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


You're right................people on YouTube DO ask questions, but then after they ask the question, they cherry pick information and guide you to the answer that they want you to see, not the actual truth.

See................the media has to vet the things they put out as facts, YouTube doesn't.


----------



## paulitician

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? using your 'LOGIC" YOU TUBE IS JUST AS CORRUPT  AS THE REST OF THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be? Who really knows? But at least you get to observe the free-flow of ideas and beliefs. You're not just getting spoon-fed Government/Media Complex Propaganda. And that's good enough for me.
> 
> Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions. I can't say the same of our corrupt MSM. It's all just Government-approved information for them now. We no longer have an independent credible Media. But like i said, feel free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say is going to change you. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right................people on YouTube DO ask questions, but then after they ask the question, they cherry pick information and guide you to the answer that they want you to see, not the actual truth.
> 
> See................the media has to vet the things they put out as facts, YouTube doesn't.
Click to expand...


You decide for yourself. That's what Freedom is all about. That's why YouTube is actually a better source for possible truth than our corrupt MSM is. The free exchange of ideas and beliefs is the best way to get truth. The Government/Media Complex simply passes on spoon-fed Government-approved information to the Public. 

Today's American Media does very little if any independent investigating anymore. They just receive their Government-provided information, and pass it on as Gospel. The last thing they want, is for you to question them. There is no Freedom in that. But again, nothing i say will change you. You have to do your own soul-searching and evolving. Until then, we're not gonna agree on much. And that's that. Have a nice evening.


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be? Who really knows? But at least you get to observe the free-flow of ideas and beliefs. You're not just getting spoon-fed Government/Media Complex Propaganda. And that's good enough for me.
> 
> Many on YouTube and other internet sources are at least asking questions. I can't say the same of our corrupt MSM. It's all just Government-approved information for them now. We no longer have an independent credible Media. But like i said, feel free to go on enjoying your Goose Stepper Bliss. Nothing i say is going to change you. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right................people on YouTube DO ask questions, but then after they ask the question, they cherry pick information and guide you to the answer that they want you to see, not the actual truth.
> 
> See................the media has to vet the things they put out as facts, YouTube doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You decide for yourself. That's what Freedom is all about. That's why YouTube is actually a better source for possible truth than our corrupt MSM is. The free exchange of ideas and beliefs is the best way to get truth. The Government/Media Complex simply passes on spoon-fed Government-approved information to the Public.
> 
> Today's American Media does very little if any independent investigating anymore. They just receive their Government-provided information, and pass it on as Gospel. The last thing they want, is for you to question them. There is no Freedom in that. But again, nothing i say will change you. You have to do your own soul-searching and evolving. Until then, we're not gonna agree on much. And that's that. Have a nice evening.
Click to expand...


What the YouTube people do isn't really "investigating" as much as it is photo shop, video edit, bullshit websites and anything else they can use to "prove" their point.


----------



## paulitician

Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.



Have you or anyone you know ever worked in the news?  I just wonder how you know that all the nightly news, I assume including all the local affiliates, just provide information provided by the government.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> All rational adults and even most children ask questions, Princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly CT stuff which marks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the fact that you leftists never question your shameful party or the government when controlled by the party, clearly demonstrates that you're not rational?
> 
> We knew that.
Click to expand...


Me Leftist? You smokin' da crack again, right? This isn't about politics but rather about some moron's slavish acceptance of all "facts," no matter how ludicrous, that roll down the CT highway. Are you a CT loon , Princess? Do you line your golf caps with foil? Live in your Mommy's basement? Take the test:   Psych Research - Conspiracy Theory Study

"Imagine that everything we think we understand about how the world works is, in fact, an elaborate hoax. Democracy is a sham designed to fool us into believing we are in control. That a small group of unknown, unaccountable elites is actually pulling the strings and pretty much deciding the course of history; everything from the world economy and the conduct of nations to the media and pop culture is under their complete control. Anyone who says otherwise has either been fooled by the conspiracy or is an agent of disinformation."

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/mr-personality


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information.



Link?


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> all rational adults and even most children ask questions, princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly ct stuff which marks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the fact that you leftists never question your shameful party or the government when controlled by the party, clearly demonstrates that you're not rational?
> 
> We knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we ?
Click to expand...


Evidently the voices from his toaster that told him I'm a "leftist."


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you or anyone you know ever worked in the news?  I just wonder how you know that all the nightly news, I assume including all the local affiliates, just provide information provided by the government.
Click to expand...

  I HAVE FRIENDS IN THE NEWS BIZ THAT WOULD laugh in Pauli's face..


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> All rational adults and even most children ask questions, Princess. It's the blind acceptance of and closed-minded adherance to silly CT stuff which marks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the fact that you leftists never question your shameful party or the government when controlled by the party, clearly demonstrates that you're not rational?
> 
> We knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me Leftist? You smokin' da crack again, right? This isn't about politics but rather about some moron's slavish acceptance of all "facts," no matter how ludicrous, that roll down the CT highway. Are you a CT loon , Princess? Do you line your golf caps with foil? Live in your Mommy's basement? Take the test:   Psych Research - Conspiracy Theory Study
> 
> "Imagine that everything we think we understand about how the world works is, in fact, an elaborate hoax. Democracy is a sham designed to fool us into believing we are in control. That a small group of unknown, unaccountable elites is actually pulling the strings and pretty much deciding the course of history; everything from the world economy and the conduct of nations to the media and pop culture is under their complete control. Anyone who says otherwise has either been fooled by the conspiracy or is an agent of disinformation."
> 
> Mr. Personality | Psychology Today
Click to expand...

8 is not what you'd call sophisticated..


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.



We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
Click to expand...




s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.

These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


Somehow the pompous CTs among us are soooo tuned in and the rest of us are just blind sheeple.


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


That sure was a whole lot of not actually saying anything specific. 

And again with the 'fake military' thing.  Why do you think Ollie, or any other poster, is lying about their military service?

Wait....am I asking you for a rational response to a question?  My bad!


----------



## ABikerSailor

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


Quick question Skooter the Ass Gerbil...............what kind of dog doo are you selling?

SFC Ollie has served and done so honorably.

I'm guessing you're the pussy that's ashamed of what they didn't do, so that's why you denigrate those that actually did do something.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Skooter is still upset because he couldn't qualify for the Girl Scouts.......

Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
Click to expand...


Schooled to be stupid. They don't know any better. They're still living the fairy tale that our Media is independent and credible. Dinosaurs who still adore the Dinosaur Media. You'll never get through to them. But nice try anyway.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow the pompous CTs among us are soooo tuned in and the rest of us are just blind sheeple.
Click to expand...


You're almost there. I think you're actually beginning to get it. Keep going. I'm rootin for ya.


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
Click to expand...

MSNBC is owned by G.E. (Defense Contractor) which got a HUGE Gov't Bailout. You really think they're gonna' report on the abuses of gov't?

You wanna' see the video of that Big Titty Bitch Mika Bryzinski getting texts *direct* from the White House during an interview?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7K2gMynDEU"]Mika Brzezinski admits shes working as white house PR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC is owned by G.E. (Defense Contractor) which got a HUGE Gov't Bailout. You really think they're gonna' report on the abuses of gov't?
> 
> You wanna' see the video of that Big Titty Bitch Mika Bryzinski getting texts *direct* from the White House during an interview?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7K2gMynDEU"]Mika Brzezinski admits shes working as white house PR - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah, i still have to laugh about GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt being the Dear Leader's 'Jobs Czar.' Truly classic. But yeah, NBC is real News. Sure it is.


----------



## paulitician

LOL! The NBC Dunce even admits on air that she's parroting White House Talking Points. Wow, how our Media has fallen. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........


Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.

You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schooled to be stupid. They don't know any better. They're still living the fairy tale that our Media is independent and credible. Dinosaurs who still adore the Dinosaur Media. You'll never get through to them. But nice try anyway.
Click to expand...


Straw Man BS.
You have no evidence that anyone who ridicules your total rejection of anything establishment "adores" the MM, only that they reject your CT silliness.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC is owned by G.E. (Defense Contractor) which got a HUGE Gov't Bailout. You really think they're gonna' report on the abuses of gov't?
> 
> You wanna' see the video of that Big Titty Bitch Mika Bryzinski getting texts *direct* from the White House during an interview?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7K2gMynDEU"]Mika Brzezinski admits shes working as white house PR - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


1) You make lame assumptions about MSNBC's integrity because _you_ have none.
2) MSNBC is neither the leading source of news nor the only one.
Do you pretend that all American and major foreign media outlets take their marching orders from GE? What the hell happened to your rationality?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC is owned by G.E. (Defense Contractor) which got a HUGE Gov't Bailout. You really think they're gonna' report on the abuses of gov't?
> 
> You wanna' see the video of that Big Titty Bitch Mika Bryzinski getting texts *direct* from the White House during an interview?
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7K2gMynDEU"]Mika Brzezinski admits shes working as white house PR - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) You make lame assumptions about MSNBC's integrity because _you_ have none.
> 2) MSNBC is neither the leading source of news nor the only one.
> Do you pretend that all American and major foreign media outlets take their marching orders from GE? What the hell happened to your rationality?
Click to expand...


 Who you kidding Sock? You're one of those dipshits who still thinks GE/NBC is real News.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
Click to expand...


Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else." Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else." Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
Click to expand...


This coming from a lame Sock Troll asshole. Deliciously ironic and hilarious.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC is owned by G.E. (Defense Contractor) which got a HUGE Gov't Bailout. You really think they're gonna' report on the abuses of gov't?
> 
> You wanna' see the video of that Big Titty Bitch Mika Bryzinski getting texts *direct* from the White House during an interview?
> 
> Mika Brzezinski admits shes working as white house PR - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You make lame assumptions about MSNBC's integrity because _you_ have none.
> 2) MSNBC is neither the leading source of news nor the only one.
> Do you pretend that all American and major foreign media outlets take their marching orders from GE? What the hell happened to your rationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you kidding Sock? You're one of those dipshits who still thinks GE/NBC is real News.
Click to expand...


Again you make lame assumptions, Princess, because you can't understand people who find you and your CT silliness to be ... silliness.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You make lame assumptions about MSNBC's integrity because _you_ have none.
> 2) MSNBC is neither the leading source of news nor the only one.
> Do you pretend that all American and major foreign media outlets take their marching orders from GE? What the hell happened to your rationality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you kidding Sock? You're one of those dipshits who still thinks GE/NBC is real News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you make lame assumptions, Princess, because you can't understand people who find you and your CT silliness to be ... silliness.
Click to expand...


Seriously Princess, time for you to create a new Sock. This one's all out of material.


----------



## paulitician

Sythan said:


> There was no hoax.
> 
> I wish there was mandatory sterilization for stupidity.



Bet you do. I bet you do.


----------



## paulitician

Sythan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sythan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no hoax.
> 
> I wish there was mandatory sterilization for stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you do. I bet you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....I do. I just said that didn't I?
Click to expand...


The Nazis actually granted your wish back in the day. Sorry you missed the boat.


----------



## paulitician

Sythan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sythan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....I do. I just said that didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis actually granted your wish back in the day. Sorry you missed the boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called Eugenics and it was practiced before Nazism.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you missed your calling. Sorry bout that.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
Click to expand...


Hey asshole. The only reason I brought up my service was to point out that I had the expertise to see that the weapon removed from the trunk of the car was not an AR15.
In that sense yes I would know much more than most. And my input on that point was respected by Paulitician. And then I was attacked by the other asshole.
And I didn't ask you for any respect. Respect is earned, I have earned enough to be the Commander of my American Legion Post for the past 2 years. I don't give a rats ass if you respect that or not. But no one attacks my service for no fucking reason. 

Now either apologize for being an asshole or don't...I don't give a fuck. 

But you certainly cannot prove me wrong............


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooter you can talk all the stupidity you want, anyone who knows me knows my background, so go on with making a fool of yourself........
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else." Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
Click to expand...


I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, 99.9% of what you see on your nightly news is Government-approved/provided information. I'll let  you decide for yourself if you want to put your faith in them always telling the truth. It's your call in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
Click to expand...

most people who are up that late and watch that shit are mostly crack heads, drunks, insomniac's and psyco killers. which one are you?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Sythan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis actually granted your wish back in the day. Sorry you missed the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Eugenics and it was practiced before Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you missed your calling. Sorry bout that.
Click to expand...

in Pauli's case ,retroactive abortion should be considered.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else." Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a lame Sock Troll asshole. Deliciously ironic and hilarious.
Click to expand...


"*Deliciously* ironic and hilarious?" Really, Princess?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving 20 years and getting an "Honorable Discharge" doesn't make you any better than anyone else. I know plenty of WWII vets who don't brag at all about it and are *reluctant* to talk about it. You could learn from them.
> 
> You run around here "demanding respect for your service" when in fact no one has to give you any respect for anything beyond what you post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else." Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....
Click to expand...


Since I am the disinterested and unbiased observer I will render the judgment.
Hmmmmm, yeah, you are better than that Twerp... I mean Mad Sci.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Ministry of propaganda now? Please show us just how everything is routed through the government before it is broadcast on the news..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most people who are up that late and watch that shit are mostly crack heads, drunks, insomniac's and psyco killers. which one are you?
Click to expand...


They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> s0n....how do you get on in years and end up being so naive? Whats up with that? And whats up with the phoney fucking Halloween costume uniform s0n? I love the fake military guys in here......at any given time in here, there are a half dozen.
> 
> These people.......they desperately cling to the established narrative.......would happily buy a bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if it was packaged up just right!!! Turn on the TV anytime in the middle of the night, channel surf a bit and watch the infomercials.........the belly busters........the magic gadgets.........get rich quick-as-hell schemes.........all geared to sucker the suckers out there like Ollie. Marketers are payed big bucks to develop products to be sold to the sheep. Im in the wrong field.
> 
> 
> 
> most people who are up that late and watch that shit are mostly crack heads, drunks, insomniac's and psyco killers. which one are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not mutually exclusive.
Click to expand...

lonely drunk is my guess?


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> *Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else."* Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... *But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....*
Click to expand...

He just said it _*Princess!*_ But I already knew anyway from the way Ollie stomps around here demanding respect! 

I have been a member of a VFW before and I've seen plenty of people like Ollie. Sitting in the same chair every day, drinking the same beer, telling the same, old, boring stories about how good they were at pushing papers around.

REAL Heroes NEVER brag about their service or demand respect like Ollie does here.

Oh and Ollie, maybe it's the post surgery medication you're taking that's affecting your memory but you *did just recently* tell a "war story" about your time at the NSA.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people who are up that late and watch that shit are mostly crack heads, drunks, insomniac's and psyco killers. which one are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lonely drunk is my guess?
Click to expand...


Nah. Crack head.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> *Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else."* Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... *But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just said it _*Princess!*_ But I already knew anyway from the way Ollie stomps around here demanding respect!
> 
> I have been a member of a VFW before and I've seen plenty of people like Ollie. Sitting in the same chair every day, drinking the same beer, telling the same, old, boring stories about how good they were at pushing papers around.
> 
> REAL Heroes NEVER brag about their service or demand respect like Ollie does here.
> 
> Oh and Ollie, maybe it's the post surgery medication you're taking that's affecting your memory but you *did just recently* tell a "war story" about your time at the NSA.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure you have. Wanna produce some posts where he brags about his service, Princess?


----------



## MisterBeale

I haven't really been following this thread, I'm surprised it still exists and that it isn't all over the place and that everyone hasn't admitted that the thing is staged. 

Just watch the first few minutes. . . 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=dvq2zABOtL8&feature=endscreen]PROOF! Sandy Hook Actors Selling Gun Control - False Flag - Conspiracy Like 911! - YouTube[/ame]


. . . and here's his rehearsal tape.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igfczc6m5M4]Gene Rosen Caught Rehearsing His Lines On Camera! A Must See!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you loony CTs have nothing but Straw Man arguments in your arsenals?
> *Nothing about Ollie's posts claim, infer or imply that he considers himself "better than anyone else."* Do your feet ever touch the ground, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... *But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just said it _*Princess!*_ But I already knew anyway from the way Ollie stomps around here demanding respect!
> 
> I have been a member of a VFW before and I've seen plenty of people like Ollie. Sitting in the same chair every day, drinking the same beer, telling the same, old, boring stories about how good they were at pushing papers around.
> 
> REAL Heroes NEVER brag about their service or demand respect like Ollie does here.
> 
> Oh and Ollie, maybe it's the post surgery medication you're taking that's affecting your memory but you *did just recently* tell a "war story" about your time at the NSA.
Click to expand...


Gee, did it have anything to do with the topic? Yes, I'm sure it did. And I do not belong to the VFW, I am the Commander of Post 247 American Legion. And guess what? We don't operate a bar.....

Gee, and again have I ever claimed to be a hero? Have I ever asked for your respect? You want to be an ass, be an ass, no one here gives a shit. But wait 2 days so I can neg you again.....I wouldn't want you crying to the administration........

By the way, being proud of ones service is not demanding respect. But I earned a title and i use it. You don't like it, too bad, maybe you should have earned one of your own, other than dirtbag, asswipe, and asshole....


----------



## SFC Ollie

MisterBeale said:


> I haven't really been following this thread, I'm surprised it still exists and that it isn't all over the place and that everyone hasn't admitted that the thing is staged.
> 
> Just watch the first few minutes. . .
> PROOF! Sandy Hook Actors Selling Gun Control - False Flag - Conspiracy Like 911! - YouTube
> 
> 
> . . . and here's his rehearsal tape.
> Gene Rosen Caught Rehearsing His Lines On Camera! A Must See!!! - YouTube



And the whole town will swear that these actors are their neighbors, known them for years.....


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the idiot show me telling any war stories.... But Many times I have used my expertise in the military to answer questions. Which is what was done in this thread... *But yeah, when you stop to think about it, I probably am better than him. At most things anyway.....*
> 
> 
> 
> He just said it _*Princess!*_ But I already knew anyway from the way Ollie stomps around here demanding respect!
> 
> I have been a member of a VFW before and I've seen plenty of people like Ollie. Sitting in the same chair every day, drinking the same beer, telling the same, old, boring stories about how good they were at pushing papers around.
> 
> REAL Heroes NEVER brag about their service or demand respect like Ollie does here.
> 
> Oh and Ollie, maybe it's the post surgery medication you're taking that's affecting your memory but you *did just recently* tell a "war story" about your time at the NSA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, did it have anything to do with the topic? Yes, I'm sure it did. And I do not belong to the VFW, I am the Commander of Post 247 American Legion. And guess what? We don't operate a bar.....
> 
> Gee, and again have I ever claimed to be a hero? Have I ever asked for your respect? You want to be an ass, be an ass, no one here gives a shit. But wait 2 days so I can neg you again.....I wouldn't want you crying to the administration........
> 
> By the way, being proud of ones service is not demanding respect. But I earned a title and i use it. You don't like it, too bad, maybe you should have earned one of your own, other than dirtbag, asswipe, and asshole....
Click to expand...


C'mon Sarge. Don't be so diplomatic! And thank you again for your service to this country ... something some here seem to resent.


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> I haven't really been following this thread, I'm surprised it still exists and that it isn't all over the place and that everyone hasn't admitted that the thing is staged.
> 
> Just watch the first few minutes. . .
> PROOF! Sandy Hook Actors Selling Gun Control - False Flag - Conspiracy Like 911! - YouTube
> 
> 
> . . . and here's his rehearsal tape.
> Gene Rosen Caught Rehearsing His Lines On Camera! A Must See!!! - YouTube



Yeah, that dude is pretty creepy. And a shitty actor to boot. Just another bizarre twist in this awful mess. But don't count on the dunces at CNN or anyone else in the Government/Media Complex to do any independent and credible investigating. They have their spoon-fed Big Brother story, and that's that. Time to move on to the next charade. It's very sad.


----------



## MisterBeale

Here's where the answers are I suspect, we all know it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9aArKzRYZQ&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Sandy Hook 2nd Shooter Cover-Up. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

No MisterBeale, that's the problem, You don't know it........


----------



## katsung47

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a reporter. I still know well that a basic standard for a reporter on news is who, where, when..... So that mistake is not plausible explanation. An explanation put in advance to cover up of flaw that is too evident.
> 
> The principal didn't follow the instruction. She didn't stay inside the room but went out to see what happened and saw something she was not allowed to see. So she was shot dead. But the New Town Bee still published the interview according to the original plan. One character of this case was there is no field witness. That's rare. Plus that the gunner was not an expert sniper.
> 
> It was a well prepared plot. They had many informants gathered in this area. They had a terror drill in advance.
> 
> when I was in grade school (mid sixties) we had duck and cover drills at least once a month.
> disaster drills in schools  have been around since the 1930's .
> do any of you remember CIVIL DEFENCE TESTS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the following to recognize what "drill" is it.
> 
> 688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)
> 
> In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success.
> In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack:
> 
> 
> 
> Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breiviks Attack
> 	Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com        August 26, 2011
> 
> The Norwegian newspaper Aftenposten reports today police sources have confirmed that hours before Anders Behring Breivik launched his deadly attack at a political summer camp on Utøya island on July 22, police had conducted a drill for a practically identical scenario.
> 
> Sources within the top level management of the police in Oslo have confirmed to Aftenposten that the drill finished at 15:00 that same Friday, the newspaper reports. All of the officers from the anti-terror unit that later took part at the bombsite at the government buildings and went out to Utøya to apprehend Anders Behring Breivik had been training on the exact same scenario earlier the same day and in the days preceding, writes Andreas Bakke Foss.
> 
> The bomb attributed to Breivik went off only 26 minutes after the anti-terror drill finished, according to officials.
> » Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breivik?s Attack Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 7/7/2005 London bombing: (The plot known with Hurricane Katrina, ended on 9/24/2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks?
> by Michel Chossudovsky       August 8, 2005
> A fictional "scenario" of multiple bomb attacks on London's underground took place at exactly the same time as the bomb attack on July 7, 2005.
> Peter Power, Managing Director of Visor Consultants, a private firm on contract to the London Metropolitan Police, described in a BBC interview how he had organized and conducted the anti-terror drill, on behalf of an unnamed business client.
> The fictional scenario was based on simultaneous bombs going off at exactly the same time at the underground stations where the real attacks were occurring:
> 
> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks? | Global Research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In famous 911/2001 terror attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Posted By: ChristopherBollyn        Date: Friday, 1-Nov-2002 16:24:12
> 
> U.S. SPY Satellite Agencys Mock 9/11 Drill Exposes Administration Lies
> By Christopher Bollyn
> American Free Press
> 
> The NRO, which works closely with the Dept. of Defense and CIA, had planned a simulated exercise in which a small jet crashes into one of the four towers at the agency's headquarters on the morning of Sept. 11, 2001. The government said it was a bizarre coincidence that one of the most important U.S. intelligence agencies had planned a mock plane-into-building crash on Sept. 11, according to the Associated Press who reported the story on August 22.
> 
> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those drills were identical to the coming "terror attack" and happened at same time at same place. They played mission to cover up the main attack. In case the perpetrators were found by the security guard at the site, they would pass the security check by disguising as part of the exercise. Here is how it interrupted the air defense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 War Games
> paralysis of air defenses to ensure the attack succeeded?
> 
> "Is this real world or an exercise?" Col. Robert K. Marr Jr. Northeast
> Air Defense Sector.
> 
> 
> simulation of a plane crash into the NRO headquarters (near Dulles Airport, Virginia) - this was not a "terrorism" exercise but it did result in the evacuation of most NRO employees just as the "real" 9/11 was taking place, making it more difficult for the nation's spy satellites to be used to track the hijacked planes
> 
> The publicly available mass media articles about these exercises state that they were similar enough to the actual events that top NORAD personnel were confused, not sure if 9/11 was "part of the drill" or a real world event.
> 
> 9/11 War Games Before and During the Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since 911, the bizarre coincidence" becomes routine job.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## katsung47

> New Town Bee published an interview with Sandy Hook School principal who was dead already and then took down the article.
> 
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control
> 
> Niall Bradley
> Sott.net   Tue, 18 Dec 2012
> The Newtown Bee
> December 14, 2012
> 
> Sandy Hook School Principal Dawn Hochsprung told The Bee that a masked man entered the school with a rifle and started shooting multiple shots - more than she could count - that went "on and on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could the principal have survived to give this statement to local press describing what happened ... if she was one of the first to be killed? Incidentally, The Newtown Bee's article was taken down yesterday.
> 
> Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net



New Town bee worked to the plan to report the interview of the Principal without acknowledgement of the death of the Principal. (The Principal was shot to death because she had seen something she was not allowed to see. ) So we saw such a conflict. Similar case took place in 911 attack. 

BBC reports WTC 7 collapse 23 min BEFORE IT HAPPENED !!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky90eEIzStw]BBC reports WTC 7 collapse 23 min BEFORE IT HAPPENED !!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

So we are not supposed to have exercises..........

I can't count the number of times I heard or asked that exact question, "Is this real world or exercise?"

But go on and believe what you want to believe.......


----------



## Capstone

Be careful, Ollie. The DHS doesn't like it when people talk about drills or exercises.

Check out the following vid at 10:08...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=nXg2WsNCrW4&feature=fvwp]We are Preparing for Massive Civil War, Says DHS Informant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

SFC Ollie said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really been following this thread, I'm surprised it still exists and that it isn't all over the place and that everyone hasn't admitted that the thing is staged.
> 
> Just watch the first few minutes. . .
> PROOF! Sandy Hook Actors Selling Gun Control - False Flag - Conspiracy Like 911! - YouTube
> 
> 
> . . . and here's his rehearsal tape.
> Gene Rosen Caught Rehearsing His Lines On Camera! A Must See!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole town will swear that these actors are their neighbors, known them for years.....
Click to expand...


Truman show! Truman show!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Politico said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really been following this thread, I'm surprised it still exists and that it isn't all over the place and that everyone hasn't admitted that the thing is staged.
> 
> Just watch the first few minutes. . .
> PROOF! Sandy Hook Actors Selling Gun Control - False Flag - Conspiracy Like 911! - YouTube
> 
> 
> . . . and here's his rehearsal tape.
> Gene Rosen Caught Rehearsing His Lines On Camera! A Must See!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole town will swear that these actors are their neighbors, known them for years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truman show! Truman show!
Click to expand...


Hollywood Hollywood............


----------



## LibertyLemming

It's been brought up that the RIP V Soto Facebook was created before she died right? Adams death certificate is the day before the shooting. Armed swat agent in camo running away like a criminal/pussy


----------



## Capstone

LibertyLemming said:


> It's been brought up that the RIP V Soto Facebook was created before she died right? Adams death certificate is the day before the shooting. Armed swat agent in camo running away like a criminal/pussy



Don't forget about the purple van and its unholy passengers (I.E. the police scanner evidence).


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This is one crazy ass thread.  Where do peoplw come up with these asinine ideas?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Come to think of it I think this will be my last venture into this area of the forum.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Grampa Murked U said:


> Come to think of it I think this will be my last venture into this area of the forum.



Are you kidding, this is one of the most entertaining areas....So much to laugh at.....


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it I think this will be my last venture into this area of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, this is one of the most entertaining areas....So much to laugh at.....
Click to expand...


On that we can agree sir, on that we can agree.  

I find it interesting that two groups of people can view two videos (See post #840) and come to completely different conclusions.  Though I will grant you, you may believe that the "whole" town knows this character, I believe that is an unqualified statement lacking substantiation.  I could just as well say, nobody in Newton knows who this guy is.  Can you prove my statement incorrect?  I doubt you can.  You might be able to produce a handful of people, but that really proves nothing.  It doesn't explain such odd behavior.  

This is a tragic event.   The inconsistencies and the odd coincidences are lining up just a little too neatly for a legislative agenda whose intent is to curtail gun rights and this agenda was planned _*before*_ this incident even occurred.  Look it up, Dianne Fienstien had it all written up.  For a member that believes in gun rights, your attitude and lack of skeptical inquiry I find laced with irony and silliness.  

Hilarity ensues I suppose.  From any other member, one could only question their patriotism for not asking questions. . . but from you?  It's just foolishness, right?


----------



## SFC Ollie

How many times must one say it, The conspiracy theories are running rampant and the investigation nor it's findings have been released. Suppose there was 2 shooters, What if they were keeping him under raps to prepare their case against him? What if, what if what if? I could come up with a hundred scenarios that would fit what some people are saying, doesn't make one of them right or wrong and you can't say the official story is wrong because you don't know it yet.......

Makes one look pretty stupid to say so and so lied when they haven't spoken yet........


----------



## daws101

misterbeale said:


> here's where the answers are i suspect, we all know it.
> sandy hook 2nd shooter cover-up. - youtube


info wars!? Baahahahahahaha!


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> "*Deliciously* ironic and hilarious?" Really, Princess?



Oh, 

Hi del.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> This is one crazy ass thread.  Where do peoplw come up with these asinine ideas?



Bad drugs?

Just a guess.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Deliciously* ironic and hilarious?" Really, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,
> 
> Hi del.
Click to expand...


Del has negged me more than once. I don't believe he likes me but I have no prob with you taking your suspicions to the MODS ... they have ways to sort that out, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one crazy ass thread.  Where do peoplw come up with these asinine ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad drugs?
> 
> Just a guess.
Click to expand...


Maybe bit by a rabid coyote?


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Deliciously* ironic and hilarious?" Really, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,
> 
> Hi del.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what i thought. Could be another one of del's a.k.a. (The Gimp) lame Sock Trolls. But then again, it could be that douchebag Candyass/dawgshit too. But who really knows? They could all be one person. Such cowardly lameness. No life i guess. Waddayagonnado?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Deliciously* ironic and hilarious?" Really, Princess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,
> 
> Hi del.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what i thought. Could be another one of del's a.k.a. (The Gimp) lame Sock Trolls. But then again, it could be that douchebag Candyass/dawgshit too. But who really knows? They could all be one person. Such cowardly lameness. No life i guess. Waddayagonnado?
Click to expand...

most likely it's your paranoid schizophrenia kicking up!


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> Del has negged me more than once. I don't believe he likes me but I have no prob with you taking your suspicions to the MODS ... they have ways to sort that out, Princess.



Right, because no one is clever enough to spawn a VM with a separate IP... I mean, that might take up to three minutes to set up...


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del has negged me more than once. I don't believe he likes me but I have no prob with you taking your suspicions to the MODS ... they have ways to sort that out, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because no one is clever enough to spawn a VM with a separate IP... I mean, that might take up to three minutes to set up...
Click to expand...


So you're saying you're actually 9/11 Hand Job and Pauli all rolled into one? Woo.
Sorry to bust your bubble, Princess, but y'all are just not that important to me. Perhaps you should take the test ... you may just be a FREAK: Psych Research - Conspiracy Theory Study

"Imagine that everything we think we understand about how the world works is, in fact, an elaborate hoax. Democracy is a sham designed to fool us into believing we are in control. That a small group of unknown, unaccountable elites is actually pulling the strings and pretty much deciding the course of history; everything from the world economy and the conduct of nations to the media and pop culture is under their complete control. Anyone who says otherwise has either been fooled by the conspiracy or is an agent of disinformation."

Mr. Personality | Psychology Today


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mad Scientist

daws101 said:


> misterbeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's where the answers are i suspect, we all know it.
> sandy hook 2nd shooter cover-up. - youtube
> 
> 
> 
> info wars!? Baahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...

CNN? Fox? MSNBC?

Baahahahahahaha!


----------



## MisterBeale

Mad Scientist said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misterbeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's where the answers are i suspect, we all know it.
> sandy hook 2nd shooter cover-up. - youtube
> 
> 
> 
> info wars!? Baahahahahahaha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN? Fox? MSNBC?
> 
> Baahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,
> 
> Hi del.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what i thought. Could be another one of del's a.k.a. (The Gimp) lame Sock Trolls. But then again, it could be that douchebag Candyass/dawgshit too. But who really knows? They could all be one person. Such cowardly lameness. No life i guess. Waddayagonnado?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most likely it's your paranoid schizophrenia kicking up!
Click to expand...


Sure thing del/Candyass/dawgshit/SAYIT. Whatever. You're a miserable Sock Troll. Get a life.


----------



## G.T.

conspiracy kooker says get a life. 

dog says walk, sit, good boy.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what i thought. Could be another one of del's a.k.a. (The Gimp) lame Sock Trolls. But then again, it could be that douchebag Candyass/dawgshit too. But who really knows? They could all be one person. Such cowardly lameness. No life i guess. Waddayagonnado?
> 
> 
> 
> most likely it's your paranoid schizophrenia kicking up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing del/Candyass/dawgshit/SAYIT. Whatever. You're a miserable Sock Troll. Get a life.
Click to expand...

yes dear! here's your meds...


----------



## Truthmatters

when you promote these insane consperacy theories you promote the harrassment of victims by nutters for the rest of their lives.

Good work guys in getting the surviving children followed arround by gun nutters and attacked by gun nutters till their dying days.

Westboro level insane reached by the republicans


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> when you promote these insane consperacy theories you promote the harrassment of victims by nutters for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Good work guys in getting the surviving children followed arround by gun nutters and attacked by gun nutters till their dying days.
> 
> Westboro level insane reached by the republicans



Faux hysterical outrage duly noted. Using children for propaganda again. Anything to keep people from asking questions i guess. You Goose Steppers are sickening.


----------



## Truthmatters

tell that to the victims of the westboro church and the people who have already been harrassed by nutters like you who buy into crazy ideas becasue they dont like the real facts of the world


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> tell that to the victims of the westboro church and the people who have already been harrassed by nutters like you who buy into crazy ideas becasue they dont like the real facts of the world



Your loony obsession with the westboro church is also duly noted. And using children for propaganda isn't anything new either...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1azHYjjG_U&bpctr=1360263494]German children sing "Hitler is our saviour" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA]School children sing praises to their savior Obama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to the victims of the westboro church and the people who have already been harrassed by nutters like you who buy into crazy ideas becasue they dont like the real facts of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your loony obsession with the westboro church is also duly noted. And using children for propaganda isn't anything new either...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1azHYjjG_U&bpctr=1360263494]German children sing "Hitler is our saviour" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA]School children sing praises to their savior Obama - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

 only A TRUE psyco would make the non existent connection between Hitler and Obama, either that or it gives paulie major wood!


----------



## G.T.

i hope conspiracy theorists say this shit to the wrong fucking person in real life, who lived amidst the tragedy - and they get their cheek bones new fault lines


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> i hope conspiracy theorists say this shit to the wrong fucking person in real life, who lived amidst the tragedy - and they get their cheek bones new fault lines


the only problem with that is these assholes never leave the house .


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to the victims of the westboro church and the people who have already been harrassed by nutters like you who buy into crazy ideas becasue they dont like the real facts of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your loony obsession with the westboro church is also duly noted. And using children for propaganda isn't anything new either...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1azHYjjG_U&bpctr=1360263494]German children sing "Hitler is our saviour" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA]School children sing praises to their savior Obama - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only A TRUE psyco would make the non existent connection between Hitler and Obama, either that or it gives paulie major wood!
Click to expand...


Just noting how you Goose Steppers are using these children to silence anyone who asks questions. Just using them to push your propaganda. But like i said, that's been done all throughout history. Nothing new there.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your loony obsession with the westboro church is also duly noted. And using children for propaganda isn't anything new either...
> 
> 
> German children sing "Hitler is our saviour" - YouTube
> 
> School children sing praises to their savior Obama - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> only A TRUE psyco would make the non existent connection between Hitler and Obama, either that or it gives paulie major wood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just noting how you Goose Steppers are using these children to silence anyone who asks questions. Just using them to push your propaganda. But like i said, that's been done all throughout history. Nothing new there.
Click to expand...

bullshit! your choices are a window into your faulty thought process.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only A TRUE psyco would make the non existent connection between Hitler and Obama, either that or it gives paulie major wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noting how you Goose Steppers are using these children to silence anyone who asks questions. Just using them to push your propaganda. But like i said, that's been done all throughout history. Nothing new there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit! your choices are a window into your faulty thought process.
Click to expand...


You're just using these poor dead children to silence anyone who dares to ask questions. But that dirty trick wont work on me. You can't guilt-trip me into shutting up. That works with most sheeple, but not with me. I'll continue asking questions. And shame on you Goose Steppers for exploiting these children. Shame on you.


----------



## G.T.

youre using the poor dead children by pretending they dont exist. 

youre the sick bastard, and you deserve to rot.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noting how you Goose Steppers are using these children to silence anyone who asks questions. Just using them to push your propaganda. But like i said, that's been done all throughout history. Nothing new there.
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit! your choices are a window into your faulty thought process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just using these poor dead children to silence anyone who dares to ask questions. But that dirty trick wont work on me. You can't guilt-trip me into shutting up. That works with most sheeple, but not with me. I'll continue asking questions. And shame on you Goose Steppers for exploiting these children. Shame on you.
Click to expand...

thanks for once again for supplying the rope and hanging yourself with it.
funny how it was you who played the dead children card!


----------



## skookerasbil

G.T. said:


> youre using the poor dead children by pretending they dont exist.
> 
> youre the sick bastard, and you deserve to rot.




No doubt there were dead kids.....but anybody who actually thinks for a second this was done by a 110 pound kid carrying 50 pounds of stuff and doing precision shooting despite never having been seen at a gun range by anybody....is the same person who would gladly buy a big old bag of dog doo for $1,000 a pop if its dressed up just right!!! The photo of Lanza.....laugh my balls off. Weve seen a billion vid's of bad guys doing bad stuff on the boob but the most evil and prolific killer of our time and not a single clip exists anyplace?? Oh.....I guess the video recorder at the gun shop the Tuesday before must just have been down that day!!!


pc sheep are gay......and will be the first ones to say, "Ahhh.....haaaaa!!!" when finally, we all get the bogus video of the incident!!! $1000 dog doo FTL.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Precision shooting, and never seen at any range? I suppose you have some official link that states these things?


----------



## skookerasbil

Paulitician.......check this out bro........

Go to 3:01 and then 4:40.....check out the parking and the position of the storage building behind the firehouse. Tell me its the same place!!!! One photo you can fit maybe 15 cars side by side ( at 3:10)......the other of suppossedly the same place, you could fit at least 30 cars ( at 4:40). We're supposssed to be looking at the same exact area!!! OK........

LMAO.....Im sure Ollie has a good explanation!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjhVs5DHReM]Evidence of Blue screen Compositing Sandy Hook Footage - YouTube[/ame]



Im under no illusions there will ever be a smoking gun. There wont be.....100% certain. But this event is a seminal event for me.....the most profound in my lifetime. Soon enough, nobody is going to be able to connect any dots anymore and its gonna be unimaginable.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You guys really need to disconnet your internet. It is supposed to be a tool to broaden your horizions not narrow your mind. 

The thread is off the charts retarded


----------



## SFC Ollie

Different angles and camera positions and settings? Who knows?

I'll still tell you to stop making yourself look so stupid and wait for the official reports to be published.

And this will more than likely all fade away.......
Nothing to see here other than grieving families.....


----------



## Truthmatters

Its too  late.

the republicans didnt swat at these people right away when they emerged.

they just ignore stuff they think will help them win elections no matter how scum riding low they are


----------



## Truthmatters

westboro level crazy obtained


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> Its too  late.
> 
> the republicans didnt swat at these people right away when they emerged.
> 
> they just ignore stuff they think will help them win elections no matter how scum riding low they are



What the hell does this have to do with republicans?

Go eat your Cheerios........


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its too  late.
> 
> the republicans didnt swat at these people right away when they emerged.
> 
> they just ignore stuff they think will help them win elections no matter how scum riding low they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does this have to do with republicans?
> 
> Go eat your Cheerios........
Click to expand...


I was going to ask the same thing. What does this insanity have to do with elections?


----------



## paulitician

Grampa Murked U said:


> You guys really need to disconnet your internet. It is supposed to be a tool to broaden your horizions not narrow your mind.
> 
> The thread is off the charts retarded



Open your mind. But you can't do that until you renounce your membership in the Big Brother-Worship Cult. You don't have to be a member. You can decide not to be. Seriously, it's true. Give it a shot.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really need to disconnet your internet. It is supposed to be a tool to broaden your horizions not narrow your mind.
> 
> The thread is off the charts retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open your mind. But you can't do that until you renounce your membership in the Big Brother-Worship Cult. You don't have to be a member. You can decide not to be. Seriously, it's true. Give it a shot.
Click to expand...


Here, let me fix that for you.

Open your mind.  But you can't do that until you believe everything you are told that has 'the government did it' in it.


----------



## skookerasbil

LMAO.....what a bunch of certified sheep.

Go look at the fucking video at 3:02 and then at 4:37 and tell me that is the same place!!! I am bloggin here with a bunch of fucking dry drunks.......informtion cannot be tolerated. Ollie.....at least you seem to me to be naturally curious. Please take a look at my last post.........

Like I say......*I have NEVER been a conspiracy theorist guy* ( infact, have come in here before making fun of Paulitician and Eots)........never spend time in this particular forum and Im a member for years now on this USMESSAGEBOARD. I cha-cha'd my brother for weeks but Ive seen too much that is unexplainable.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Different angles and camera positions and settings? Who knows?
> 
> I'll still tell you to stop making yourself look so stupid and wait for the official reports to be published.
> 
> And this will more than likely all fade away.......
> Nothing to see here other than grieving families.....



And flamin' heartless CT loons claiming those families are "frauds."


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> LMAO.....what a bunch of certified sheep.
> 
> Go look at the fucking video at 3:02 and then at 4:37 and tell me that is the same place!!! I am bloggin here with a bunch of fucking dry drunks.......informtion cannot be tolerated. Ollie.....at least you seem to me to be naturally curious. Please take a look at my last post.........
> 
> Like I say......*I have NEVER been a conspiracy theorist guy* ( infact, have come in here before making fun of Paulitician and Eots)........never spend time in this particular forum and Im a member for years now on this USMESSAGEBOARD. I cha-cha'd my brother for weeks but Ive seen too much that is unexplainable.



I did a quick look at the video, and I have to say...at the times you specified, it looks like shots taken from two different angles, not locations.  In the picture at 4:40, you can clearly see another corner of a white building is ahead and to the left.  That is not in the scene at 3:10.  This leads me to think the 3:10 shot is from that far building, while the 4:40 shot is from further back behind another corner.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....what a bunch of certified sheep.
> 
> Go look at the fucking video at 3:02 and then at 4:37 and tell me that is the same place!!! I am bloggin here with a bunch of fucking dry drunks.......informtion cannot be tolerated. Ollie.....at least you seem to me to be naturally curious. Please take a look at my last post.........
> 
> Like I say......*I have NEVER been a conspiracy theorist guy* ( infact, have come in here before making fun of Paulitician and Eots)........never spend time in this particular forum and Im a member for years now on this USMESSAGEBOARD. I cha-cha'd my brother for weeks but Ive seen too much that is unexplainable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick look at the video, and I have to say...at the times you specified, it looks like shots taken from two different angles, not locations.  In the picture at 4:40, you can clearly see another corner of a white building is ahead and to the left.  That is not in the scene at 3:10.  This leads me to think the 3:10 shot is from that far building, while the 4:40 shot is from further back behind another corner.
Click to expand...

one thing these assholes never do is try to contact the news stations or the independent videographers to find out who shot what ,when and from where.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....what a bunch of certified sheep.
> 
> Go look at the fucking video at 3:02 and then at 4:37 and tell me that is the same place!!! I am bloggin here with a bunch of fucking dry drunks.......informtion cannot be tolerated. Ollie.....at least you seem to me to be naturally curious. Please take a look at my last post.........
> 
> Like I say......*I have NEVER been a conspiracy theorist guy* ( infact, have come in here before making fun of Paulitician and Eots)........never spend time in this particular forum and Im a member for years now on this USMESSAGEBOARD. I cha-cha'd my brother for weeks but Ive seen too much that is unexplainable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick look at the video, and I have to say...at the times you specified, it looks like shots taken from two different angles, not locations.  In the picture at 4:40, you can clearly see another corner of a white building is ahead and to the left.  That is not in the scene at 3:10.  This leads me to think the 3:10 shot is from that far building, while the 4:40 shot is from further back behind another corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one thing these assholes never do is try to contact the news stations or the independent videographers to find out who shot what ,when and from where.
Click to expand...


Because none of 'em can let facts get in the way of a juicy CT and they don't believe a word the media says anyway so what's the point?


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick look at the video, and I have to say...at the times you specified, it looks like shots taken from two different angles, not locations.  In the picture at 4:40, you can clearly see another corner of a white building is ahead and to the left.  That is not in the scene at 3:10.  This leads me to think the 3:10 shot is from that far building, while the 4:40 shot is from further back behind another corner.
> 
> 
> 
> one thing these assholes never do is try to contact the news stations or the independent videographers to find out who shot what ,when and from where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because none of 'em can let facts get in the way of a juicy CT and they don't believe a word the media says anyway so what's the point?
Click to expand...

you're right I sometimes forget to them analytical thinking is a four letter word.


----------



## skookerasbil

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....what a bunch of certified sheep.
> 
> Go look at the fucking video at 3:02 and then at 4:37 and tell me that is the same place!!! I am bloggin here with a bunch of fucking dry drunks.......informtion cannot be tolerated. Ollie.....at least you seem to me to be naturally curious. Please take a look at my last post.........
> 
> Like I say......*I have NEVER been a conspiracy theorist guy* ( infact, have come in here before making fun of Paulitician and Eots)........never spend time in this particular forum and Im a member for years now on this USMESSAGEBOARD. I cha-cha'd my brother for weeks but Ive seen too much that is unexplainable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick look at the video, and I have to say...at the times you specified, it looks like shots taken from two different angles, not locations.  In the picture at 4:40, you can clearly see another corner of a white building is ahead and to the left.  That is not in the scene at 3:10.  This leads me to think the 3:10 shot is from that far building, while the 4:40 shot is from further back behind another corner.
Click to expand...




different angles......wtf......the planter. The wood planter is in both.........the buildings are not the same or in the same place. Its almost an identical angle. Look at any helicoper footage.....that building is far, far back,.......not about 60 feet or so. ALso......check the traffic/parking at 3:01 and 4:40 or so. Cant be the same place.

Hey......Im not dumb enough to think there is ever going to be a smoking gun found.......not going to happen. Its not the point.......its what we each do with painfully obvious canned infomation.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh....hmmm.....dont bother. The video has been removed.

Must be just a coincidence!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Probably because the user figured out how stupid they were.....


----------



## paulitician

The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.


----------



## G.T.

You coulda just said "im a loser" and saved us the diatribe.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.


so sayth the high priest of paranoia.
did you know that creationists have been saying that very same thing about evolution for better than 150 years....


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> You coulda just said "im a loser" and saved us the diatribe.


naw, proselytizing is a symptom of paulie's condition.


----------



## skookerasbil

paulitician said:


> The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.




We certainly have the hordes of the hopelessly duped hanging in this forum, but after all, it is self-preservation skills kicking in. Many among us dont want information that destroys the established mindset, so it is dismissed out of hand. Some though, like those on this forum, cling to the conventional wisdom information as if their life depended on it.


----------



## G.T.

Yea, and for cnspiracy theorists - everytime they hear a fart it means that someone is under everyone's bed and only "dupes" don't acknowledge it. They're clowns, and for the most part, afraid of their own shadows.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly have the hordes of the hopelessly duped hanging in this forum, but after all, it is self-preservation skills kicking in. Many among us dont want information that destroys the established mindset, so it is dismissed out of hand. Some though, like those on this forum, cling to the conventional wisdom information as if their life depended on it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i call it Goose Stepper Bliss. And unfortunately, that's the state of most Americans.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly have the hordes of the hopelessly duped hanging in this forum, but after all, it is self-preservation skills kicking in. Many among us dont want information that destroys the established mindset, so it is dismissed out of hand. Some though, like those on this forum, cling to the conventional wisdom information as if their life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i call it Goose Stepper Bliss. And unfortunately, that's the state of most Americans.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://youtu.be/qddWJ_eJOvU]Tonio K - 2 - The Funky Western Civilization - Life In The Foodchain (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly have the hordes of the hopelessly duped hanging in this forum, but after all, it is self-preservation skills kicking in. Many among us dont want information that destroys the established mindset, so it is dismissed out of hand. Some though, like those on this forum, cling to the conventional wisdom information as if their life depended on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i call it Goose Stepper Bliss. And unfortunately, that's the state of most Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/qddWJ_eJOvU]Tonio K - 2 - The Funky Western Civilization - Life In The Foodchain (1978) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/-ALRLZQf42s]Love And Rockets - Ball Of Confusion [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




love the sig s0n.......*extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence/ Carl Sagan.*.....and how ironic given the lack of ANY evidence coming out of Newtown. 

Indeed.....the connect the dots issues are profound for some board members..........real fucking profound..


----------



## SFC Ollie

The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,

Just in case you were wondering.......

Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........

Carry on.........


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i call it Goose Stepper Bliss. And unfortunately, that's the state of most Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/qddWJ_eJOvU]Tonio K - 2 - The Funky Western Civilization - Life In The Foodchain (1978) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/-ALRLZQf42s]Love And Rockets - Ball Of Confusion [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the sig s0n.......*extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence/ Carl Sagan.*.....and how ironic given the lack of ANY evidence coming out of Newtown.
> 
> Indeed.....the connect the dots issues are profound for some board members..........real fucking profound..
Click to expand...

don't call me son, asshat. you're neither my parents  or I suspect over 70.
the only irony here is how easily a self proclaimed skeptic transforms into a  CT NUT this quickly .


----------



## Capstone

The tap has been turned (ever so slightly) and the measured trickling of information has begun...


----------



## Esmeralda

G.T. said:


> You coulda just said "im a loser" and saved us the diatribe.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Brother-Worship Cult is massive in numbers. They're the majority for sure. But there is hope. More & more Americans are deciding to leave the Cult. Big Brother-Worship is diminishing. However, this process is happening very slowly. But it is happening. Hopefully one day they'll be the minority. You gotta have some hope. You can't give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly have the hordes of the hopelessly duped hanging in this forum, but after all, it is self-preservation skills kicking in. Many among us dont want information that destroys the established mindset, so it is dismissed out of hand. Some though, like those on this forum, cling to the conventional wisdom information as if their life depended on it.
Click to expand...

 
Central to the CT psycho profile is the unshakable sense of superiority. Only they can know the truth while all others are either "paid trolls" or "hopelessly duped." 
Pompous jackasses.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,
> 
> Just in case you were wondering.......
> 
> Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........
> 
> Carry on.........



It's not why they are so fucked up. Their slavish adherence to CTs is _because_ they're so fucked up.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> The tap has been turned (ever so slightly) and the measured trickling of information has begun...



And ... does any of what you've learned today feed the CTs?


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ... does any of what you've learned today feed the CTs?



I think it's interesting that the first responders have now been placed on the scene before the alleged shooter was even through. That's not just fast; it's _incredibly_ fast.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> The tap has been turned (ever so slightly) and the measured trickling of information has begun...



It's a very slow trickle. And it's a very controlled trickle. Counting on the Government/Media Complex for truth, is a fool's errand for sure. Ordinary Citizens are the only hope for ever getting truth on this.


----------



## Capstone

It was apparently deemed important to get the message out that law enforcement officers were entering or already inside the building as the alleged shooter was getting off his final rounds. This would go a long way to explain any eyewitness accounts of multiple armed individuals inside the school as the shootings occurred.


----------



## Capstone

...then again, it's also possible that the first responders _really were_ on the scene and beating down the doors in under three minutes.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tap has been turned (ever so slightly) and the measured trickling of information has begun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very slow trickle. And it's a very controlled trickle. Counting on the Government/Media Complex for truth, is a fool's errand for sure. Ordinary Citizens are the only hope for ever getting truth on this.
Click to expand...

then that would leave you out...


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,
> 
> Just in case you were wondering.......
> 
> Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........
> 
> Carry on.........




Holy shit man.....are you really that stupid??? How can a person who is anything but a kid anymore be so fucking naive?


Thats that whole point assshole.......the reports are coming and they are going to be spectacularly airtight and vivid!!! We're gonna get a vid......not only of inside the school but also at the gun shop where the kid tried to buy a gun.


Geez.....go visit Ollies house and dollar to a thousand stale donuts he has every product ever sold on MADE FOR TV. Likely even tried a Turbonator in his air intake.


Fuckker heard too many bedtime stories as a child!!!



s0n........."The Three Little Pigs" was a fairy tale btw


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,
> 
> Just in case you were wondering.......
> 
> Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........
> 
> Carry on.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit man.....are you really that stupid??? How can a person who is anything but a kid anymore be so fucking naive?
> 
> 
> Thats that whole point assshole.......the reports are coming and they are going to be spectacularly airtight and vivid!!! We're gonna get a vid......not only of inside the school but also at the gun shop where the kid tried to buy a gun.
> 
> 
> Geez.....go visit Ollies house and dollar to a thousand stale donuts he has every product ever sold on MADE FOR TV. Likely even tried a Turbonator in his air intake.
> 
> 
> Fuckker heard too many bedtime stories as a child!!!
> 
> 
> 
> s0n........."The Three Little Pigs" was a fairy tale btw
Click to expand...


Wait.....are you saying that because time passes between the events and the reports, they can't be trusted?  It's hard to tell with your posting style.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,
> 
> Just in case you were wondering.......
> 
> Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........
> 
> Carry on.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit man.....are you really that stupid??? How can a person who is anything but a kid anymore be so fucking naive?
> 
> 
> Thats that whole point assshole.......the reports are coming and they are going to be spectacularly airtight and vivid!!! We're gonna get a vid......not only of inside the school but also at the gun shop where the kid tried to buy a gun.
> 
> 
> Geez.....go visit Ollies house and dollar to a thousand stale donuts he has every product ever sold on MADE FOR TV. Likely even tried a Turbonator in his air intake.
> 
> 
> Fuckker heard too many bedtime stories as a child!!!
> 
> 
> 
> s0n........."The Three Little Pigs" was a fairy tale btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....are you saying that because time passes between the events and the reports, they can't be trusted?  It's hard to tell with your posting style.
Click to expand...


I believe he's saying if the gov't doesn't release some tapes or info, they are hiding the truth and if they do it must be doctored. Sounds just like Pauli.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reports haven't been released on Newtown yet,,,,,,
> 
> Just in case you were wondering.......
> 
> Which is why the conspiracy nuts are so fucked up...........
> 
> Carry on.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit man.....are you really that stupid??? How can a person who is anything but a kid anymore be so fucking naive?
> 
> 
> Thats that whole point assshole.......the reports are coming and they are going to be spectacularly airtight and vivid!!! We're gonna get a vid......not only of inside the school but also at the gun shop where the kid tried to buy a gun.
> 
> 
> Geez.....go visit Ollies house and dollar to a thousand stale donuts he has every product ever sold on MADE FOR TV. Likely even tried a Turbonator in his air intake.
> 
> 
> Fuckker heard too many bedtime stories as a child!!!
> 
> 
> 
> s0n........."The Three Little Pigs" was a fairy tale btw
Click to expand...


Damn you're fucking stupid. You still want to argue about things like why haven't they released video? You really want to see those kids huddled in a pile inside that school? You are one sick fuck. We will see the video of the asshole shooting his way into the school soon enough.  I really do try not to attack assholes but you do make it difficult. And do not call me son, dumb fuck..


----------



## katsung47

Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100&#8242;s of Shots

By Shepard Ambellas
 theintelhub.com
 February 5, 2013

NEWTOWN &#8212; During a recent interview on NBC, a very smart little girl who was in the Sandy Hook Elementary School gym at the time of the shooting, stated, &#8220;Well, I heard like 7 loud booms,&#8221; contradicting what should have been heard from gunfire sounds in a confined area (building) that likely would ring out like a loud cracking sound.

It&#8217;s also worth noting that not one kid interviewed by the media that was present during the time of the shooting describes the sound of gunfire.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6JKLcajx2c&feature=player_embedded]Connecticut Grade School Shooting : Little Girl Tells The Horror - YouTube[/ame]

Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100?s of Shots :


----------



## SFC Ollie

katsung47 said:


> Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100&#8242;s of Shots
> 
> By Shepard Ambellas
> theintelhub.com
> February 5, 2013
> 
> NEWTOWN  During a recent interview on NBC, a very smart little girl who was in the Sandy Hook Elementary School gym at the time of the shooting, stated, Well, I heard like 7 loud booms, contradicting what should have been heard from gunfire sounds in a confined area (building) that likely would ring out like a loud cracking sound.
> 
> Its also worth noting that not one kid interviewed by the media that was present during the time of the shooting describes the sound of gunfire.
> 
> Connecticut Grade School Shooting : Little Girl Tells The Horror - YouTube
> 
> Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100?s of Shots :



Wow, you really need to get some help, listen to the whole statement the girl makes "I heard like 7 loud booms and then we were huddled into a corner and I* kept on hearing these booming noises"...*


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... does any of what you've learned today feed the CTs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's interesting that the first responders have now been placed on the scene before the alleged shooter was even through. That's not just fast; it's _incredibly_ fast.
Click to expand...

 
You know, Ollie wanted us to wait for the "investigation" to be complete.  Doesn't look like The New York Times is going to do that before they write a complete narrative in the minds of the population.   Before the corporate media complex is done, it will be carved in stone.  You can bet any such "official" government report will just confirm what the propaganda has all ready seared into the minds of the population.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....




Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY]Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube[/ame]


Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....



I whole heartedly agree.  But I am afraid no matter what they say at that point, it won't matter, will it?  Some how I have a feeling that investigation will be done. . . . just after that gun control legislation is complete, don't you?


----------



## skookerasbil

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree.  But I am afraid no matter what they say at that point, it won't matter, will it?  Some how I have a feeling that investigation will be done. . . . just after that gun control legislation is complete, don't you?
Click to expand...



Im laughing..........Ollie never heard of the Gulf of Tonkin incident even though he is ex-military.


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY]Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.
Click to expand...


This again.....

For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.

The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.

Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.


----------



## skookerasbil

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY]Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This again.....
> 
> For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.
> 
> The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.
> 
> Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.
Click to expand...




s0n.....are you paid to come in here and make posts that *make zero sense*? Its is crystal clear it is the same EXACT corner of the building. Go to GOOGLE EARTH.......there is only one planter at the firehouse.

Some people just dont want to even consider it no matter what., which I could understand. LIke Ive said, Ive been in here many times making fun of the conspiracy people.......just far too much stuff on this that makes no sense.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree.  But I am afraid no matter what they say at that point, it won't matter, will it?  Some how I have a feeling that investigation will be done. . . . just after that gun control legislation is complete, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im laughing..........Ollie never heard of the Gulf of Tonkin incident even though he is ex-military.
Click to expand...


Laugh all you want,  I know more about the Gulf of Tonkin without looking it up than you do....Now what does that have to do with different images from different cameras at different times?

Actually you are beginning to bore me. 

When we have the official investigation results then I'll comment on any idiotic discrepancies there may or may not be. But no I will not follow like government hating sheep.

You fools think this is nothing more than a false flag to get gun control passed? I suggest you stop wasting your time and start working on your Congressmen and Senators. Personally I don't think they have the votes to pass shit.... But i have still made my voice heard...


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........
> 
> Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube
> 
> 
> Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This again.....
> 
> For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.
> 
> The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.
> 
> Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n.....are you paid to come in here and make posts that *make zero sense*? Its is crystal clear it is the same EXACT corner of the building. Go to GOOGLE EARTH.......there is only one planter at the firehouse.
> 
> Some people just dont want to even consider it no matter what., which I could understand. LIke Ive said, Ive been in here many times making fun of the conspiracy people.......just far too much stuff on this that makes no sense.
Click to expand...


For someone who claims to have been so ardently anti CT, you sure are quickly developing their habits!  Am I paid to come here?  Why not just go ahead and call me a paid government troll and be done with it?  

Anyway, after some searching of images, I agree with you that both corners do not have the planters.  In my defense, one of the images in the video shows a dark strip in front of the other corner (see 1:00 in), but I can only assume that is shadow since there is nothing there in other pictures.  However, I still say this video is playing with different perspectives and amounts of zooming and using it to claim a fake.  In the first still, the picture is clearly zoomed MUCH further forward than in the Google maps pic they use for comparison.  Maybe it really is as off as the video claims, but having seen how much differing perspectives can change the look of something, I'd need to see pictures from the same perspective that look clearly different before I'm going to be convinced this is some kind of picture faking conspiracy.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree.  But I am afraid no matter what they say at that point, it won't matter, will it?  Some how I have a feeling that investigation will be done. . . . just after that gun control legislation is complete, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im laughing..........Ollie never heard of the Gulf of Tonkin incident even though he is ex-military.
Click to expand...


Sure he has ya lying CT slug and despite the GoT incident we maintained our right to bear arms as we will after the Sandy Hook findings are released. Creep.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........
> 
> Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube
> 
> 
> Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This again.....
> 
> For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.
> 
> The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.
> 
> Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n.....are you paid to come in here and make posts that *make zero sense*? Its is crystal clear it is the same EXACT corner of the building. Go to GOOGLE EARTH.......there is only one planter at the firehouse.
> 
> Some people just dont want to even consider it no matter what., which I could understand. LIke Ive said, Ive been in here many times making fun of the conspiracy people.......just far too much stuff on this that makes no sense.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, you may want to consider the probability that you are losing your grip on reality and seek professional help instead of diving face-first into the loony tune pool.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> You fools think this is nothing more than a false flag to get gun control passed? I suggest you stop wasting your time and start working on your Congressmen and Senators. Personally I don't think they have the votes to pass shit.... But i have still made my voice heard...



Actually, no Ollie, I don't think it was a "false flag."  However I am not sure what it was.  One thing I am sure of however, is that it is most definitely being used by a soft authoritarian state to make inroads on conditioning the public mind to surrender one of their most important liberties.  With out that liberty, none of the other liberties make any difference.  It is necessary for the population to mount a credible defense against government oppression.  Now the mainstream propaganda has them thinking the only thing they need weapons for, is for home invasion by criminals, and for hunting.

It might have been a false flag operation.  It might have been the result of S-quad technology.  I am pretty sure that many of the assassinations that have occurred in our nations history have been caused by assassins that have had their minds "brain washed."  

Have your ever looked into the relationship between the Bush family and the Hinckley family?  It is quite clear that John Hinckley was a controlled agent, a victim of CIA mind control.  Were you aware that Bush Senior used to head the CIA?  Is it possible that Adam Lanza was also a victim of "mind control?"  I can not say.  Any official investigation will not show this.

HINCKLEY AND BUSH FAMILIES WERE CLOSE FRIENDS
http://www.tomflocco.com/fs/HinckleyAndBush.htm



> Everyone knows who John Hinckley, Jr. is.  This youngest Hinckley son is now being permitted unsupervised visits within the Washington, DC metropolitan area--away from his mental facility, after nearly killing President Reagan in 1981. But a much more interesting subject is, who is John Hinckley, Sr.?
> 
> In 1980, Hinckley Sr. was a Texas oilman who, the records show, strove mightily to get fellow Texas oilman George H.W. Bush the Republican nomination for president. The Bushes and the Hinckleys were frequent dinner companions.
> 
> But far beyond their social connection, neither Bush nor Hinckley wanted Ronald Reagan to become president, because Reagan was opposed to tax breaks for the oil industry to which Bush, Hinckley and other Texans were highly dependent.



Another possibility is S-quad technology. 



> The Sound of Silence is a military-intelligence code word for certain psychotronic weapons of mass mind-control tested in the mid 1950s, perfected during the 70s, and used extensively by the modern U.S. military in the early 90s, despite the opposition and warnings issued by men such as Dwight David Eisenhower. This mind-altering covert weapon is based on something called subliminal carrier technology, or the Silent Sound Spread Spectrum (SSSS), (also nicknamed S-Quad or "Squad" in military jargon.) It was developed for military use by Dr. Oliver Lowery of Norcross, Georgia, and is described in US Patent #5,159,703
> 
>  Silent Subliminal Presentation System for commercial use in 1992. The patent abstract reads:
> 
> A silent communications system in which nonaural carriers, in the very low (ELF) or very high audio-frequency (VHF) range or in the adjacent ultrasonic frequency spectrum are amplitude  or frequency- modulated with the desired intelligence and propagated acoustically or vibrationally, for inducement in to the brain, typically through the use of loudspeakers, earphones, or piezoelectric transducers. The modulated carriers may be transmitted directly in real time or may be conveniently recorded and stored on mechanical, magnetic, or optical media for delayed or repeated transmission to the listener.
> 
> In laymans terms, this device, this Sound of Silencesimply allows for the unwarranted implantation of specific thoughts, emotions, and even prescribed physical actions into unsuspecting human beings.
> 
> In short, it has the very real ability to turn human beings into mere puppets in the hands of certain controllersor puppet-masters. Eisenhower knew full well what such a weapon could do in the hands of greedy, conspiring men and women scheming to control the planet. It could easily result in the takeover of American society without a single bullet being fired.


http://educate-yourself.org/cn/soundsofsilence11dec08.shtml

And of course, the third possibility is that this was just a terrible tragedy.  But you must remember, that all of the MSM, all the major power brokers of both the Democratic and Republican parities meet at the CFR in New York and discuss how best to implement globalist policies.  They meet with the heads of media.  Isn't it just possible that they had teams of propagandists ready to move at the next gun tragedy?  It strikes me as more than just a bit queer, needing SOME explanation, as to why this Gun legislation was already drawn up and ready to go BEFORE the shooting happened.  Their teams of propagandists just seemed a little too eager and chomping at the bit right out of the starting gate to use these deaths to push an agenda.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yeA_kHHLow]Rahm Emanuel: You never want a serious crisis to go to waste - YouTube[/ame]

You are either being unpatriotic by NOT asking questions, you are obtuse, or disingenuous.  For clearly this tragic event is being put to some sinister political purpose.  Not only that, the investigation seems to be cloaked and stalled in a shroud of mystery until such time as the political process has reached its "satisfactory" outcome.


----------



## skookerasbil

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This again.....
> 
> For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.
> 
> The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.
> 
> Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n.....are you paid to come in here and make posts that *make zero sense*? Its is crystal clear it is the same EXACT corner of the building. Go to GOOGLE EARTH.......there is only one planter at the firehouse.
> 
> Some people just dont want to even consider it no matter what., which I could understand. LIke Ive said, Ive been in here many times making fun of the conspiracy people.......just far too much stuff on this that makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For someone who claims to have been so ardently anti CT, you sure are quickly developing their habits!  Am I paid to come here?  Why not just go ahead and call me a paid government troll and be done with it?
> 
> Anyway, after some searching of images, I agree with you that both corners do not have the planters.  In my defense, one of the images in the video shows a dark strip in front of the other corner (see 1:00 in), but I can only assume that is shadow since there is nothing there in other pictures.  However, I still say this video is playing with different perspectives and amounts of zooming and using it to claim a fake.  In the first still, the picture is clearly zoomed MUCH further forward than in the Google maps pic they use for comparison.  Maybe it really is as off as the video claims, but having seen how much differing perspectives can change the look of something, I'd need to see pictures from the same perspective that look clearly different before I'm going to be convinced this is some kind of picture faking conspiracy.
Click to expand...




How about I post one up for you bro.........gotta just find it again........


----------



## SFC Ollie

There is no doubt the left will use this to further their own objectives. There is no conspiracy there. But do us a favor, don't write your congressman, we don't need them to think we are all loonytoons.....


----------



## skookerasbil

Montrovant.....at least I know, unlike others on here......that you are checking this stuff out.......tells me at least you got an open mind.

Here is a pic of the actual building behind the fire house.......








Even forgetting about the distance thing......look at the still shot from the vid of that rear building. Its not even the same damn building. The one above is brick and damn if it seems to me the one in the still shot from the vid is made of wood. Also......what about the three equal type garage doors in the above shot. Then look at the doors at the vid still.......not even the same kind of building at all!!!!

Sill shot or the rear building is at 23 seconds..............


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY[/ame]



LMAO.....even the roof is a different color.............and the middle garage is a mile wide compared to the actual building from the above photo.........


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> There is no doubt the left will use this to further their own objectives. There is no conspiracy there. But do us a favor, don't write your congressman, we don't need them to think we are all loonytoons.....





Ollie s0n.....do you wake up in the morning and put a horse type blinder on your head just to protect yourself from seeing anything that might be a bit disconcerting? Either that, or you have the curiosity sense of a small soap dish.


Anyway.......who the fuck posts up a pic of themselves on an avatar? s0n......gotta come out of that bubble once in awhile.


----------



## 57_states

Also...early in the video...look at the guy in black with hte black hat sitting on the planter. From the angle the picture is taken from, you should not be able to see daylight between him and the corner of the building. If you look at the aerial footage, the planter is angled towards the front of the building. the one in the video extends past the corner of the buidling. Plus notice there is some sort of black metal post near him..in the helicopter footage the is no sign or pole there.

There are clearly 2 different different firehouses..one real and one most likely a set.


----------



## Mad Scientist

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt the left will use this to further their own objectives. There is no conspiracy there. But do us a favor, don't write your congressman, we don't need them to think we are all loonytoons.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....*do you wake up in the morning and put a horse type blinder on your head just to protect yourself from seeing anything that might be a bit disconcerting? Either that, or you have the curiosity sense of a small soap dish.*
> Anyway.......who the fuck posts up a pic of themselves on an avatar? s0n......gotta come out of that bubble once in awhile.
Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> Montrovant.....at least I know, unlike others on here......that you are checking this stuff out.......tells me at least you got an open mind.
> 
> Here is a pic of the actual building behind the fire house.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even forgetting about the distance thing......look at the still shot from the vid of that rear building. Its not even the same damn building. The one above is brick and damn if it seems to me the one in the still shot from the vid is made of wood. Also......what about the three equal type garage doors in the above shot. Then look at the doors at the vid still.......not even the same kind of building at all!!!!
> 
> Sill shot or the rear building is at 23 seconds..............
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....even the roof is a different color.............and the middle garage is a mile wide compared to the actual building from the above photo.........



The picture you've provided does not look the same as the overhead imagery from the video, nor does it look the same as the overhead from Google maps.  How do you know this image you posted is accurate?  Not only the building, but the pavement and the foliage around it are not the same as the overhead views.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant you can't confuse them with facts. I've tried. It goes in one ear bounces around a while and comes out the other ear jumbled into some thing totally different.


----------



## Politico

Lord this is still droning on?


----------



## skookerasbil

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant.....at least I know, unlike others on here......that you are checking this stuff out.......tells me at least you got an open mind.
> 
> Here is a pic of the actual building behind the fire house.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even forgetting about the distance thing......look at the still shot from the vid of that rear building. Its not even the same damn building. The one above is brick and damn if it seems to me the one in the still shot from the vid is made of wood. Also......what about the three equal type garage doors in the above shot. Then look at the doors at the vid still.......not even the same kind of building at all!!!!
> 
> Sill shot or the rear building is at 23 seconds..............
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....even the roof is a different color.............and the middle garage is a mile wide compared to the actual building from the above photo.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture you've provided does not look the same as the overhead imagery from the video, nor does it look the same as the overhead from Google maps.  How do you know this image you posted is accurate?  Not only the building, but the pavement and the foliage around it are not the same as the overhead views.
Click to expand...



Dude......you are correct. Went back and checked and it is a supplemental house somewhere in the same village.........different address.


----------



## paulitician

It's over. The Government/Media Complex had this story written awhile ago. The story has been written, and that's that. We'll never get the truth. Such is life in the New World Order. Onto to the next scam.


----------



## G.T.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahahahahaha. wine on.


----------



## candycorn

We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.


----------



## Capstone

candycorn said:


> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.



The main pissers on the graves of the Sandy Hook victims are those in the mainstream trying to use the massacre to support an anti-gun agenda. 

The focus should be on beefing up security on public school campuses (much like it is for certain private schools); NOT on hampering the ability of law abiding citizens to defend themselves against enemies (foreign _and_ domestic).


----------



## candycorn

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main pissers on the graves of the Sandy Hook victims are those in the mainstream trying to use the massacre to support an anti-gun agenda.
> 
> The focus should be on beefing up security on public school campuses (much like it is for certain private schools); NOT on hampering the ability of law abiding citizens to defend themselves against enemies (foreign _and_ domestic).
Click to expand...


At least you admit there are victims.  

I support armed guards at schools (as many schools already have).  I never understood the opposition to such a thing.  I mean if you're going to rely on calling in a bunch of guys and gals with guns if there is an emergency, why not have guys with guns on site if possible?  

I don't support having teachers with guns.  It's a stupid idea.

I think we should tax the living daylights out of guns and ammunition.  Banning things does not work...we know that from experience.  Imposing a mayhem tax is the best measure society can take to help repair the damage cause by guns.


----------



## Zona

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main pissers on the graves of the Sandy Hook victims are those in the mainstream trying to use the massacre to support an anti-gun agenda.
> 
> The focus should be on beefing up security on public school campuses (much like it is for certain private schools); NOT on hampering the ability of law abiding citizens to defend themselves against enemies (foreign _and_ domestic).
Click to expand...


Ok.  How much would this.cost and who.is.going to.pay for.it?


----------



## candycorn

Zona said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main pissers on the graves of the Sandy Hook victims are those in the mainstream trying to use the massacre to support an anti-gun agenda.
> 
> The focus should be on beefing up security on public school campuses (much like it is for certain private schools); NOT on hampering the ability of law abiding citizens to defend themselves against enemies (foreign _and_ domestic).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  How much would this.cost and who.is.going to.pay for.it?
Click to expand...


Remember, you have to pay for armed escorts for the buses, Sunday schools, day care, etc...  Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant.....at least I know, unlike others on here......that you are checking this stuff out.......tells me at least you got an open mind.
> 
> Here is a pic of the actual building behind the fire house.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even forgetting about the distance thing......look at the still shot from the vid of that rear building. Its not even the same damn building. The one above is brick and damn if it seems to me the one in the still shot from the vid is made of wood. Also......what about the three equal type garage doors in the above shot. Then look at the doors at the vid still.......not even the same kind of building at all!!!!
> 
> Sill shot or the rear building is at 23 seconds..............
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....even the roof is a different color.............and the middle garage is a mile wide compared to the actual building from the above photo.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture you've provided does not look the same as the overhead imagery from the video, nor does it look the same as the overhead from Google maps.  How do you know this image you posted is accurate?  Not only the building, but the pavement and the foliage around it are not the same as the overhead views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude......you are correct. Went back and checked and it is a supplemental house somewhere in the same village.........different address.
Click to expand...


Meanwhile you have fouled this thread with your typical CT ignorance and stupidity. Thanks.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> It's over. The Government/Media Complex had this story written awhile ago. The story has been written, and that's that. We'll never get the truth. Such is life in the New World Order. Onto to the next scam.



You mean the next half-assed, loony tune CT. Thanks for playing.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over. The Government/Media Complex had this story written awhile ago. The story has been written, and that's that. We'll never get the truth. Such is life in the New World Order. Onto to the next scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the next half-assed, loony tune CT. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


They already wrote the story. And Authority-Worshipping dupes like you bought it all. It is over. They've moved onto the next scam. Dead Children = Disarm the Citizens. It's always for the children. And Blah Blah Blah. Mission accomplished...Or is it? I hope not.


----------



## daws101

katsung47 said:


> Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100&#8242;s of Shots
> 
> By Shepard Ambellas
> theintelhub.com
> February 5, 2013
> 
> NEWTOWN  During a recent interview on NBC, a very smart little girl who was in the Sandy Hook Elementary School gym at the time of the shooting, stated, Well, I heard like 7 loud booms, contradicting what should have been heard from gunfire sounds in a confined area (building) that likely would ring out like a loud cracking sound.
> 
> Its also worth noting that not one kid interviewed by the media that was present during the time of the shooting describes the sound of gunfire.
> 
> Connecticut Grade School Shooting : Little Girl Tells The Horror - YouTube
> 
> Sandy Hook: Very Intelligent Student Reports Only 7 Loud Booms, Not 100?s of Shots :


setting the complete bullshit of this post aside ..why did it have to read very smart little girl, are you inferring that so called less smart kids are deaf...?


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will and a dozen other "News" papers will do the same. Doesn't mean they know any more than we do or as much as the police and investigators do. When the investigation is complete and they release all there is to release I'll be right here to listen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ollie......explain this one to me s0n. Now.....we all know you arent pressed for time these days so please take the 3 mintues and check this out and get back to me........although Im thinking you might be having some problems with your eyesight, in which case, forget about the whole thing........
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhbr5JENUY]Sandy Hook fire station footage filmed elsewhere? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Anybody who cha-cha's this vid is somebody who is desperate to continue living in their bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This again.....
> 
> For the first part, did you notice that the building has two different corners that look very similar, one of which is closer to that other building?  It's hard to say for sure because they conveniently ignore one of the corners, but from the overhead it looks like both corners may have those wooden 'planters' as it's called in the video.
> 
> The rest of the video seems to be trying to pass off differing perspectives, and the way that can make objects appear further/closer or larger/smaller and trying to use that as proof that some of the images are doctored.
> 
> Show me two pictures from the same basic location that look completely different and I might be willing to listen.  What you've shown to date is very thin at best.
Click to expand...

anorexic!


----------



## daws101

candycorn said:


> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.


 why wait,  how bout we find out what basement he lives in and piss in there until he floats out.


----------



## daws101

this thread has finally turned the corner into absurdity.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over. The Government/Media Complex had this story written awhile ago. The story has been written, and that's that. We'll never get the truth. Such is life in the New World Order. Onto to the next scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the next half-assed, loony tune CT. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already wrote the story. And Authority-Worshipping dupes like you bought it all. It is over. They've moved onto the next scam. Dead Children = Disarm the Citizens. It's always for the children. And Blah Blah Blah. Mission accomplished...Or is it? I hope not.
Click to expand...


Have you written to your elected officials about gun control yet? If not I suggest that you do so instead of waving your false flag, wave the American flag and make the assholes in Washington hear you.... I have......


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over. The Government/Media Complex had this story written awhile ago. The story has been written, and that's that. We'll never get the truth. Such is life in the New World Order. Onto to the next scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the next half-assed, loony tune CT. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already wrote the story. And Authority-Worshipping dupes like you bought it all. It is over. They've moved onto the next scam. Dead Children = Disarm the Citizens. It's always for the children. And Blah Blah Blah. Mission accomplished...Or is it? I hope not.
Click to expand...


It's interesting how you think that no one can no the truth who wasn't there, yet you are sure this was a scam.......


----------



## Capstone

candycorn said:


> [...] Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.



There are already laws in place that should have prevented Loughner and Holmes (and reportedly _did_ prevent Lanza) from buying/owning firearms on the basis of their documented mental issues, and I'm all for shoring up the weak links in the chain between psychiatric professionals and the NCIC database.

Enacting new laws (banning certain kinds of semi-autos and limiting mag capacities for the rest), which would *primarily* impact law-abiding citizens with no history of mental/psychological disorders, is a-whole-nother ballgame...


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already laws in place that should have prevented Loughner and Holmes (and reportedly _did_ prevent Lanza) from buying/owning firearms on the basis of their documented mental issues, and I'm all for shoring up the weak links in the chain between psychiatric professionals and the NCIC database.
> 
> Enacting new laws (banning certain kinds of semi-autos and limiting mag capacities for the rest), which would *primarily* impact law-abiding citizens with no history of mental/psychological disorders, is a-whole-nother ballgame...
Click to expand...


Well said. Punishing good law abiding Citizens for the horrific crimes of a few, isn't a just solution. It isn't necessary to throw the baby out with the bathwater. Unfortunately, that's the standard for passing most Laws these days. Just punish everyone for the crimes of a few. The People will just have to stand up and say no. The good law abiding Citizens will not be punished this time.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already laws in place that should have prevented Loughner and Holmes (and reportedly _did_ prevent Lanza) from buying/owning firearms on the basis of their documented mental issues, and I'm all for shoring up the weak links in the chain between psychiatric professionals and the NCIC database.
> 
> Enacting new laws (banning certain kinds of semi-autos and limiting mag capacities for the rest), which would *primarily* impact law-abiding citizens with no history of mental/psychological disorders, is a-whole-nother ballgame...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. Punishing good law abiding Citizens for the horrific crimes of a few, isn't a just solution. It isn't necessary to throw the baby out with the bathwater. Unfortunately, that's the standard for passing most Laws these days. Just punish everyone for the crimes of a few. The People will just have to stand up and say no. The good law abiding Citizens will not be punished this time.
Click to expand...


I think you are very wrong.

I don't think that it's just 'these days' that laws get passed as window dressing, as vote pandering, as a sop to the electorate without any expectation of them really accomplishing anything.  I would guess that's been a political tactic throughout most of the history of government.  Wherever politicians have felt a need to appeal to the people for whatever reason, meaningless laws have probably been passed.


----------



## candycorn

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already laws in place that should have prevented Loughner and Holmes (and reportedly _did_ prevent Lanza) from buying/owning firearms on the basis of their documented mental issues, and I'm all for shoring up the weak links in the chain between psychiatric professionals and the NCIC database.
> 
> Enacting new laws (banning certain kinds of semi-autos and limiting mag capacities for the rest), which would *primarily* impact law-abiding citizens with no history of mental/psychological disorders, is a-whole-nother ballgame...
Click to expand...


The ultra cool thing about asking people if they are insane or checking to see if they have mentally challenged people in their immediate families is the strengthening of that link.  

There is nothing wrong with limiting the magazine/clip volumes.


----------



## candycorn

daws101 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to create a guild that will volunteer to piss on the OP's grave 3 times a day for infinity.  I volunteer for the first shift on day one.  If we can find the graves of anyone this piece of shit cared for, we can do them too.
> 
> 
> 
> why wait,  how bout we find out what basement he lives in and piss in there until he floats out.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure he pisses into jars already and would have to be removed with a crane.  

No, by pissing on his grave you let the world know what type of person he was.  Much more sinister and effective.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the next half-assed, loony tune CT. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already wrote the story. And Authority-Worshipping dupes like you bought it all. It is over. They've moved onto the next scam. Dead Children = Disarm the Citizens. It's always for the children. And Blah Blah Blah. Mission accomplished...Or is it? I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you think that no one can no the truth who wasn't there, yet you are sure this was a scam.......
Click to expand...


By rule the CT's skepticism is never to be applied to CTs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul. the last three by paid shiils.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul.



Yeah, Sock Trolls are so boring. SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass/del is the worst of the worst for sure.


----------



## Zona

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main pissers on the graves of the Sandy Hook victims are those in the mainstream trying to use the massacre to support an anti-gun agenda.
> 
> The focus should be on beefing up security on public school campuses (much like it is for certain private schools); NOT on hampering the ability of law abiding citizens to defend themselves against enemies (foreign _and_ domestic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  How much would this.cost and who.is.going to.pay for.it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, you have to pay for armed escorts for the buses, Sunday schools, day care, etc...  Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.
Click to expand...


Please do not make sense in here, its confusing to so many.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul. the last three by paid shiils.



Didn't I just see you complain about your critics' inability to debate in another thread?  

Oh, the irony.


----------



## paulitician

Zona said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  How much would this.cost and who.is.going to.pay for.it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, you have to pay for armed escorts for the buses, Sunday schools, day care, etc...  Or we could accept logical gun control measures such as asking people if they are insane  when they buy a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do not make sense in here, its confusing to so many.
Click to expand...


Uh they already do ask that question, ya silly dipshits. Lay off your video games and porn. Get informed. SHEESH!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul. the last three by paid shiils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just see you complain about your critics' inability to debate in another thread?
> 
> Oh, the irony.
Click to expand...


this coming from a frady cat troll who runs off from that video on my thread and other as well


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul. the last three by paid shiils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just see you complain about your critics' inability to debate in another thread?
> 
> Oh, the irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this coming from a frady cat troll who runs off from that video on my thread and other as well
Click to expand...


Yep, see how I run away in terror!

Which of the many youtube videos and CT threads are you even talking about?

Oh, and posting a video and then talking about farts and paid trolls is NOT good debating.  Your inability to form proper sentences or use correct punctuation don't help, either.  Actually, of anyone I've seen post in the CT forum, you are possibly the worst example of what to do to try and make a point that I've seen.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> four farts in a row from the trolls since your last post Paul. the last three by paid shiils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just see you complain about your critics' inability to debate in another thread?
> 
> Oh, the irony.
Click to expand...


911 fruitcake doesn't debate, he shows 1000 youtube videos and swears by everyone of them even when they disagree with each other.... Or the ones that have been debunked about a million times and he still holds out hope one person will follow him into ....well no where.....


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just see you complain about your critics' inability to debate in another thread?
> 
> Oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from a frady cat troll who runs off from that video on my thread and other as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, see how I run away in terror!
> 
> Which of the many youtube videos and CT threads are you even talking about?
> 
> Oh, and posting a video and then talking about farts and paid trolls is NOT good debating.  Your inability to form proper sentences or use correct punctuation don't help, either.  Actually, of anyone I've seen post in the CT forum, you are possibly the worst example of what to do to try and make a point that I've seen.
Click to expand...

hand job has no Idea what the word punctuation means...you're right hand job is the personification of stereotypes sometimes being true.


----------



## katsung47

If you believe this case was created by someone, then the suspect must be government itself because no other people have the ability to do it, just like 911 and the assassination of JFK. To cover up a slaughtering of 27 people, you need the ability to control police, media and government officials. So it&#8217;s funny to take the information from authority as evidence to convince people. It only misleads. 

In this case, Adam Lanza and his mother, could be victims of the plot. Lanza had no motive to commit such a crime. Government has. They are pushing for a gun ban. It&#8217;s hard to ban all kinds of guns. So the first step is to ban the &#8220;Assault weapon&#8221;. That&#8217;s why they insisted that the gunman used a rifle. By common sense, it&#8217;s easy to use hand gun to shoot inside a building. It&#8217;s rare to see people use rifle to commit killing inside rooms when they have hand gun as choice.  
------------------
Today Show - no rifles used in Newtown shooting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGn4o1Lb6L0&feature=player_embedded]Today Show - no rifles used in Newtown shooting. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

WOW, I guess reporters are never wrong....

I saw the weapon that was removed from the trunk of the car. It was not an AR-15........

This is an early report and everyone was reporting false information just so they could be first to talk about it.

If you want to stop this Administration from passing a gun ban stop wasting your time pointing useless fingers and contact you congressman, both senators, the white house and the VP. Inform them all that you are against Gun control.


----------



## paulitician

Well, the Government/Media Complex says shut up and stop asking questions. They gave you the story, and that's that. And if you don't believe their story, you must be a 'Crazy insensitive America-Hating Terrorist.' Oh Police States, they're fun hah?


----------



## G.T.

paulitician said:


> Well, the Government/Media Complex says shut up and stop asking questions. They gave you the story, and that's that. And if you don't believe their story, you must be a 'Crazy insensitive America-Hating Terrorist.' Oh Police States, they're fun hah?



Nah, you're a crazy insensitive america hating terrorist for other reasons thug.


----------



## Truthmatters

paulitician said:


> Well, the Government/Media Complex says shut up and stop asking questions. They gave you the story, and that's that. And if you don't believe their story, you must be a 'Crazy insensitive America-Hating Terrorist.' Oh Police States, they're fun hah?



Im sure you will track all the survivng children and make sure their lives are a horror.


You are the worst human being I know


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Government/Media Complex says shut up and stop asking questions. They gave you the story, and that's that. And if you don't believe their story, you must be a 'Crazy insensitive America-Hating Terrorist.' Oh Police States, they're fun hah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you will track all the survivng children and make sure their lives are a horror.
> 
> 
> You are the worst human being I know
Click to expand...


You don't know me asshole. So piss off.


----------



## G.T.

you portray enough to know you're a real deal cocksucker


----------



## SAYIT

G.T. said:


> you portray enough to know you're a real deal cocksucker



I kinda have 'em figured as a bent-over ankle grabber.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> WOW, I guess reporters are never wrong....
> 
> I saw the weapon that was removed from the trunk of the car. It was not an AR-15........
> 
> This is an early report and everyone was reporting false information just so they could be first to talk about it.
> 
> If you want to stop this Administration from passing a gun ban stop wasting your time pointing useless fingers and contact you congressman, both senators, the white house and the VP. Inform them all that you are against Gun control.



Is some silly CT still bangin' that drum?


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you portray enough to know you're a real deal cocksucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda have 'em figured as a bent-over ankle grabber.
Click to expand...

 isn't that kinda hard to do all by himself.. and work the anal probe too?


----------



## katsung47

Sandy Hook School was selected particularly for its location. It was in a dead end of a road. No others would pass by and witness what have happened. It largely protect the perpetrators to commit a crime without being discovered and then left. The time was at 9:40, parents left already and they couldn&#8217;t be witness too. The victims were first grade pupils, they were too young to describe a scene even if they were survived the massacre. Yet, the murderers tried to kill everyone.


----------



## Raincat

Look at some news vids-every car in the parking lot is parked the same way..odd...
That state also has had an "assault weapon"ban since 1993.Nancy Lanza could NOT have owned a bushmaster AR-15 legally.
Adam Lanza was maybe 120 pounds,they say..could he have even been able to walk,carrying about 80-100 pounds of gear?
Each child was shot 4-11 times,the creepy coroner says..incredible shooting skills!
Does an AR-15 have the penetration power to shoot through a bunch of people? no.
The media says there were empty mags everywhere..only 2 rooms were targeted-why so many empty mags?
The time-line does not fit at all-Lanza would have had about 3 minutes to enter,and kill all those people.
The list of the dead was not released until the next day,yet police were telling parents that their kids were dead,right there,at the scene.
Parents were asked to ID their kids from photos.
The bodies were left to sit in the school over the weekend,and whisked away in the middle of the night?
The long guns in the car were found,as they searched it in the middle of the night..WTF?
Why wasnt the car sealed,towed,and searched per police procedure?
Yeah,I have questions.


----------



## paulitician

Raincat said:


> Look at some news vids-every car in the parking lot is parked the same way..odd...
> That state also has had an "assault weapon"ban since 1993.Nancy Lanza could NOT have owned a bushmaster AR-15 legally.
> Adam Lanza was maybe 120 pounds,they say..could he have even been able to walk,carrying about 80-100 pounds of gear?
> Each child was shot 4-11 times,the creepy coroner says..incredible shooting skills!
> Does an AR-15 have the penetration power to shoot through a bunch of people? no.
> The media says there were empty mags everywhere..only 2 rooms were targeted-why so many empty mags?
> The time-line does not fit at all-Lanza would have had about 3 minutes to enter,and kill all those people.
> The list of the dead was not released until the next day,yet police were telling parents that their kids were dead,right there,at the scene.
> Parents were asked to ID their kids from photos.
> The bodies were left to sit in the school over the weekend,and whisked away in the middle of the night?
> The long guns in the car were found,as they searched it in the middle of the night..WTF?
> Why wasnt the car sealed,towed,and searched per police procedure?
> Yeah,I have questions.



You're completely justified in having questions. Don't let them shame you into not asking more. The Government/Media lies. That's just the way it is. However, it is unlikely we'll ever get the truth. The Government/Media Complex controls most of the information in our country. But it's good to be curious and suspicious. Always keep an open mind.


----------



## Raincat

Thanks for not flaming me!
We Will not ever get the truth.
Funny thing...the media vids show cars and emt vehicles parked by Sandy Hook,and you can clearly see the street sign..the name of the street is spelled wrong,and google earth gives you the correct spelling,as do maps..google earth blocks out the street sign,when you try to look at it.


----------



## paulitician

Raincat said:


> Thanks for not flaming me!
> We Will not ever get the truth.
> Funny thing...the media vids show cars and emt vehicles parked by Sandy Hook,and you can clearly see the street sign..the name of the street is spelled wrong,and google earth gives you the correct spelling,as do maps..google earth blocks out the street sign,when you try to look at it.



It could have been a well-planned made-for-tv event. The American Public wouldn't know any better. Most believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. That's just the sad reality. But continue being curious and suspicious. The Government/Media Complex is evil. Once you accept that, questioning their lies becomes a  logical and natural reaction.


----------



## SFC Ollie

There is so far no evidence of any lies, especially since we still do not have the official final report. 

By the way there was one gun found in the car, a shotgun, which was not used in the building.


----------



## Raincat

2 long guns in the car,watch the tapes-be sure to watch the ones that show 2 other people in full haz-mat gear taking the long guns,after they are cleared by someone who seems to have no idea of what he is doing.
the video is not that great,but I am not sure the guy handling the guns was even wearing gloves.
Again,I repeat-why on earth was anyone searching the trunk of the car at night?
Above and beyond NOT any normal police practice.
The "official" report will be sanitized,prove the "lone gunman" theory beyond any doubt,sandy Hook will be torn down as fast as possible,no one will ever see any footage from the security cams at the school..they will be.."lost",or "destroyed"...ooops..,or,most likely,they will just wait until the sheeple forget all about any holes in the story,and go back to watching dancing with the stars!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Please post said video.............

The one video I saw showed one gun being removed and one shell being cleared from it by a police officer who did seem to know what he was doing though with an unfamiliar firearm. The gun could not be named from the tape but it was not an AR15. That much is certain.......


----------



## Raincat

SFC Ollie said:


> Please post said video.............
> 
> The one video I saw showed one gun being removed and one shell being cleared from it by a police officer who did seem to know what he was doing though with an unfamiliar firearm. The gun could not be named from the tape but it was not an AR15. That much is certain.......



I will try to find the video..sorry,but I have to do a bit of looking-there are so many videos out there!
Anyway,the gun being cleared looks to be a Saiga 12 gauge shotgun,in my humble opinion.
I`m still very interested in the car itself..,not buying that it was Nancy Lanzas car,or Adam Lanzaz car...


----------



## Raincat

[ame=http://youtu.be/wLrxSgkqJQc]Police Find Long Gun In Trunk Of Car In Sandy Hook Parking Lot: Newtown Connecticut School Shooting - YouTube[/ame]

At about the 26 second mark,you see the people in full haz-mat gear hanging around the black Honda,as the cop clears the shotgun...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hazemat gear would be a good idea when working in what would be a very contaminated area. there are things that you have to do when handling blood. And some pretty stupid things that you can do. with 26 shot up bodies I would thing protection from Biological hazards would be a good idea.......


----------



## Raincat

That is true,BUT...they were no where near bodies,or blood,and the cop handled the gun BEFORE he gave it to the hazmat crew.


----------



## daws101

Raincat said:


> That is true,BUT...they were no where near bodies,or blood,and the cop handled the gun BEFORE he gave it to the hazmat crew.


so what?


----------



## Raincat

So what? Really?is that your best reply?
You dont think the hazmat crew should have handled the gun first?
You dont think it is odd that the trunk of the car was searched at night,at the scene,instead of being sealed,towed,and gone over by experts,as per police procedure?
I understand that the car was already compromised by the first responders that closed the doors,and removed evidence that was clearly seen in early footage,but yeah,...so what?


----------



## paulitician

Raincat said:


> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have handled the gun first?
> You dont think it is odd that the trunk of the car was searched at night,at the scene,instead of being sealed,towed,and gone over by experts,as per police procedure?
> I understand that the car was already compromised by the first responders that closed the doors,and removed evidence that was clearly seen in early footage,but yeah,...so what?



Just a warning. You're discussion with that Sock Troll will inevitably end with him or her ridiculing you with repetitive 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. I can't tell you what to do, but i thought i would give you the heads up. Your discussions with him or her will always end the same way...You're just a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing Nut.' Good luck.


----------



## daws101

Raincat said:


> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have handled the gun first?
> You dont think it is odd that the trunk of the car was searched at night,at the scene,instead of being sealed,towed,and gone over by experts,as per police procedure?
> I understand that the car was already compromised by the first responders that closed the doors,and removed evidence that was clearly seen in early footage,but yeah,...so what?


yea so what your argument such as it is falls apart when you use the phrase should have...


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have handled the gun first?
> You dont think it is odd that the trunk of the car was searched at night,at the scene,instead of being sealed,towed,and gone over by experts,as per police procedure?
> I understand that the car was already compromised by the first responders that closed the doors,and removed evidence that was clearly seen in early footage,but yeah,...so what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning. You're discussion with that Sock Troll will inevitably end with him or her ridiculing you with repetitive 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. I can't tell you what to do, but i thought i would give you the heads up. Your discussions with him or her will always end the same way...You're just a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing Nut.' Good luck.
Click to expand...

wrong as always paulie, I reserve the tin foil hat moniker for the nuttiest of nut jobs, our new friend strikes me as a mediocre ct're who's had too much Starbucks.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have handled the gun first?
> You dont think it is odd that the trunk of the car was searched at night,at the scene,instead of being sealed,towed,and gone over by experts,as per police procedure?
> I understand that the car was already compromised by the first responders that closed the doors,and removed evidence that was clearly seen in early footage,but yeah,...so what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning. You're discussion with that Sock Troll will inevitably end with him or her ridiculing you with repetitive 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. I can't tell you what to do, but i thought i would give you the heads up. Your discussions with him or her will always end the same way...You're just a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing Nut.' Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong as always paulie, I reserve the tin foil hat moniker for the nuttiest of nut jobs, our new friend strikes me as a mediocre ct're who's had too much Starbucks.
Click to expand...


Sure thing SAYIT/candyass/obamerican and so on. Whatever.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning. You're discussion with that Sock Troll will inevitably end with him or her ridiculing you with repetitive 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. I can't tell you what to do, but i thought i would give you the heads up. Your discussions with him or her will always end the same way...You're just a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing Nut.' Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong as always paulie, I reserve the tin foil hat moniker for the nuttiest of nut jobs, our new friend strikes me as a mediocre ct're who's had too much Starbucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing SAYIT/candyass/obamerican and so on. Whatever.
Click to expand...

ok willful ignorance man..


----------



## Raincat

Thanks for the heads-up!
I do this weird thing,where I encourage people to think,but it mostly fails.
Oh,and I hate Starbucks-only an ass-hat would pay 7 dollars for some coffee!
True,my argument does "fall apart" when I ask you to think on your own,or use common sense.
Gimme my tin foil hat!
At least my head is not up my ass,so I can wear it!
I know better to ever try to RATIONALLY try to speak to those with no ears-Im done with you,daws,keep your head in the sand,and enjoy the kool-aid!


----------



## Raincat

Hey@! I never even used the phrase "should have"!
Can you have your mommy read what I posted,please?


----------



## daws101

Raincat said:


> Hey@! I never even used the phrase "should have"!
> Can you have your mommy read what I posted,please?


 really? Quote: Originally Posted by Raincat View Post 
So what? Really?is that your best reply?
You dont think the hazmat crew should have.


might want to get your mommy to wipe the shit out of your eyes!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hazemat,  if that's what they were,  were not needed to handle a gun found out side the blood contaminated area.  And why would the police have a suspects car towed away from the crime scene before going over it for obvious clues? Also was this the guy who booby trapped his apartment? those could have been bomb suits for all we know. And it is possible that they had cleared the vehicle before the video shows the officer clearing the weapon, which would have been difficult to do in a Hazemat or bomb suit...

If you have any military experience think MOPP4 times 10.....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Hazemat,  if that's what they were,  were not needed to handle a gun found out side the blood contaminated area.  And why would the police have a suspects car towed away from the crime scene before going over it for obvious clues? Also was this the guy who booby trapped his apartment? those could have been bomb suits for all we know. And it is possible that they had cleared the vehicle before the video shows the officer clearing the weapon, which would have been difficult to do in a Hazemat or bomb suit...
> 
> If you have any military experience think MOPP4 times 10.....


MOPP Level 4  All protection worn.


----------



## Raincat

SFC Ollie said:


> Hazemat,  if that's what they were,  were not needed to handle a gun found out side the blood contaminated area.  And why would the police have a suspects car towed away from the crime scene before going over it for obvious clues? Also was this the guy who booby trapped his apartment? those could have been bomb suits for all we know. And it is possible that they had cleared the vehicle before the video shows the officer clearing the weapon, which would have been difficult to do in a Hazemat or bomb suit...
> 
> If you have any military experience think MOPP4 times 10.....



You sir,have a point there,but still questions remain.
I am a person who scoffed at such "conspiracy theory" ideas myself,but Sandy Hook just looks all wrong to me,in many ways still.


----------



## Raincat

daws101 said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey@! I never even used the phrase "should have"!
> Can you have your mommy read what I posted,please?
> 
> 
> 
> really? Quote: Originally Posted by Raincat View Post
> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have.
> 
> 
> might want to get your mommy to wipe the shit out of your eyes!
Click to expand...

 Oh,dear..I am sorry,I did say that "should" word!
Thank you for your diligence!
Im glad that you pointed out that is why my whole argument fell apart right there,waited for another poster to say something,then jumped in,backing him up.
If this is exactly the same thing you wanted to point out to me in the first place,why did you not simply say so right away?


----------



## SAYIT

Raincat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hazemat,  if that's what they were,  were not needed to handle a gun found out side the blood contaminated area.  And why would the police have a suspects car towed away from the crime scene before going over it for obvious clues? Also was this the guy who booby trapped his apartment? those could have been bomb suits for all we know. And it is possible that they had cleared the vehicle before the video shows the officer clearing the weapon, which would have been difficult to do in a Hazemat or bomb suit...
> 
> If you have any military experience think MOPP4 times 10.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir,have a point there,but still questions remain.
> I am a person who scoffed at such "conspiracy theory" ideas myself...
Click to expand...


Sandy Hook? Really? You should listen to yourself. You picked a real doozy to get your feet wet. They say once you go foil you never go back to normal.


----------



## SFC Ollie

BTW the latest news is that this nutcase had been planning something for years..........



> The gunman behind the shooting massacre at Connecticut&#8217;s Sandy Hook Elementary School reportedly compiled extensive research about previous mass murders into a spreadsheet containing roughly 500 people.
> 
> The New York Daily News reports that an obsessive Adam Lanza produced a spreadsheet 7 feet long and 4 feet wide in tiny 9-point font that required a special printer on past mass killings and attempted murders.
> 
> &#8220;We were told [Lanza] had around 500 people on this sheet,&#8221; a law enforcement veteran told the newspaper. &#8220;Names and the number of people killed and the weapons that were used, even the precise make and model of the weapons. It had to have taken years. It sounded like a doctoral thesis, that was the quality of the research.&#8221;



Read more: Sandy Hook gunman reportedly compiled massive spreadsheet on previous killings | Fox News


----------



## Raincat

Very sorry-you guys are right,you really do know everything.
There has never ever been a case of our government covering up anything,or ever lying to us.
Everything is wonderful,king obama is going to make everything all better.
I will never question what CNN tells me ever again!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Don't get stupid......


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> BTW the latest news is that this nutcase had been planning something for years..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman behind the shooting massacre at Connecticuts Sandy Hook Elementary School reportedly compiled extensive research about previous mass murders into a spreadsheet containing roughly 500 people.
> 
> The New York Daily News reports that an obsessive Adam Lanza produced a spreadsheet 7 feet long and 4 feet wide in tiny 9-point font that required a special printer on past mass killings and attempted murders.
> 
> We were told [Lanza] had around 500 people on this sheet, a law enforcement veteran told the newspaper. Names and the number of people killed and the weapons that were used, even the precise make and model of the weapons. It had to have taken years. It sounded like a doctoral thesis, that was the quality of the research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sandy Hook gunman reportedly compiled massive spreadsheet on previous killings | Fox News
Click to expand...


Clearly that is just part of the gov't/media OCT. You can't believe a word they say (just ask Pauli). They are trying to make Lanza seem like a head case. Oh, wait...


----------



## SAYIT

Raincat said:


> Very sorry-you guys are right,you really do know everything.
> There has never ever been a case of our government covering up anything,or ever lying to us.
> Everything is wonderful,king obama is going to make everything all better.
> I will never question what CNN tells me ever again!



Didn't you just say you once scoffed at CTs? 
You sure sound just like our way-over-the-top paranoid carnival clowns.
You're just playin', right?


----------



## daws101

Raincat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey@! I never even used the phrase "should have"!
> Can you have your mommy read what I posted,please?
> 
> 
> 
> really? Quote: Originally Posted by Raincat View Post
> So what? Really?is that your best reply?
> You dont think the hazmat crew should have.
> 
> 
> might want to get your mommy to wipe the shit out of your eyes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh,dear..I am sorry,I did say that "should" word!
> Thank you for your diligence!
> Im glad that you pointed out that is why my whole argument fell apart right there,waited for another poster to say something,then jumped in,backing him up.
> If this is exactly the same thing you wanted to point out to me in the first place,why did you not simply say so right away?
Click to expand...

 wow! for someone who said "I'm having nothing more to do with you" you seem to have a lot to say to me..
besides I made my point..


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hazemat,  if that's what they were,  were not needed to handle a gun found out side the blood contaminated area.  And why would the police have a suspects car towed away from the crime scene before going over it for obvious clues? Also was this the guy who booby trapped his apartment? those could have been bomb suits for all we know. And it is possible that they had cleared the vehicle before the video shows the officer clearing the weapon, which would have been difficult to do in a Hazemat or bomb suit...
> 
> If you have any military experience think MOPP4 times 10.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir,have a point there,but still questions remain.
> I am a person who scoffed at such "conspiracy theory" ideas myself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook? Really? You should listen to yourself. You picked a real doozy to get your feet wet. They say once you go foil you never go back to normal.
Click to expand...

 it all starts with a hershes   kiss.


----------



## paulitician

Raincat said:


> Very sorry-you guys are right,you really do know everything.
> There has never ever been a case of our government covering up anything,or ever lying to us.
> Everything is wonderful,king obama is going to make everything all better.
> I will never question what CNN tells me ever again!



BAM! Classic. Thanks.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> BTW the latest news is that this nutcase had been planning something for years..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman behind the shooting massacre at Connecticuts Sandy Hook Elementary School reportedly compiled extensive research about previous mass murders into a spreadsheet containing roughly 500 people.
> 
> The New York Daily News reports that an obsessive Adam Lanza produced a spreadsheet 7 feet long and 4 feet wide in tiny 9-point font that required a special printer on past mass killings and attempted murders.
> 
> We were told [Lanza] had around 500 people on this sheet, a law enforcement veteran told the newspaper. Names and the number of people killed and the weapons that were used, even the precise make and model of the weapons. It had to have taken years. It sounded like a doctoral thesis, that was the quality of the research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sandy Hook gunman reportedly compiled massive spreadsheet on previous killings | Fox News
Click to expand...

but he only weighted 120lbs soaking wet....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't get stupid......


too late!!!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Raincat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry-you guys are right,you really do know everything.
> There has never ever been a case of our government covering up anything,or ever lying to us.
> Everything is wonderful,king obama is going to make everything all better.
> I will never question what CNN tells me ever again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM! Classic. Thanks.
Click to expand...

classic what?  it' was at best a lame attempt at sarcasm..maybe...


----------



## paulitician

'Uh duh, dat CNN Anderson Coopa tole me Gubmint don eva lie. Theys good and loves us all. Anderson Coopa say dat all da time on da tv.'

Man i swear, loyal Goose Steppers are so damn ignorant.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes you do tend to be that way....

Maybe some actual original thought.........


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> 'Uh duh, dat CNN Anderson Coopa tole me Gubmint don eva lie. Theys good and loves us all. Anderson Coopa say dat all da time on da tv.'
> 
> Man i swear, loyal Goose Steppers are so damn ignorant.


when all else fails go racist .....paulie will deflect in 5.....4....3...2..1


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes you do tend to be that way....
> 
> Maybe some actual original thought.........



Hurrys now, Andason Coopa bout to comes on da tv. He gon show us how da Gubmint good and never gon lie to us. He smart.


----------



## daws101

conspiracy nuts.....      for your own stop using the phrases:" think for yourselves and common sense", 1st  you must have more then two or three wrinkles in your grey matter to think.
2nd you folks prove every day that common sense is not so common by your continuous lack of it's usage.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do tend to be that way....
> 
> Maybe some actual original thought.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurrys now, Andason Coopa bout to comes on da tv. He gon show us how da Gubmint good and never gon lie to us. He smart.
Click to expand...

right on time...


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nUOBSN03TU&bpctr=1363726167]Sandy Hook Fully Exposed - OFFICIAL PART 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do tend to be that way....
> 
> Maybe some actual original thought.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurrys now, Andason Coopa bout to comes on da tv. He gon show us how da Gubmint good and never gon lie to us. He smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right on time...
Click to expand...


The Sandy Hook CTs are the lowest form of life. They're not just loony, they're desperate snakes.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook Fully Exposed - OFFICIAL PART 2 - YouTube


official? hardly! it's just more nonspiracy shit!


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurrys now, Andason Coopa bout to comes on da tv. He gon show us how da Gubmint good and never gon lie to us. He smart.
> 
> 
> 
> right on time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sandy Hook CTs are the lowest form of life. They're not just loony, they're desperate snakes.
Click to expand...

that's an insult to snakes everywhere!


----------



## paulitician

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylCwbfs3OWg]The Sandy Hook Bizarro Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> The Sandy Hook Bizarro Show - YouTube



Read my lips, Princess ... Sandy Hook "truthers" are the lowest form of life. Period.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandy Hook Bizarro Show - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my lips, Princess ... Sandy Hook "truthers" are the lowest form of life. Period.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you said that already. Probably time for you whip out one of your other lame Sock Puppets. Cause this one's all done. All out of material.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandy Hook Bizarro Show - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my lips, Princess ... Sandy Hook "truthers" are the lowest form of life. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you said that already. Probably time for you whip out one of your other lame Sock Puppets. Cause this one's all done. All out of material.
Click to expand...

paulie queen of denial!


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzMtYWvvnQ4]Sandy Hook 'Hoax' Debunked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma

SFC Ollie said:


> Please post said video.............
> 
> The one video I saw showed one gun being removed and one shell being cleared from it by a police officer who did seem to know what he was doing though with an unfamiliar firearm. The gun could not be named from the tape but it was not an AR15. That much is certain.......



Ollie, I saw the video.

The scene where a rifle is taken from "Adam Lanza's car" is very clearly faked, as is everything else in the miserable piece of shit video.


----------



## SFC Ollie

No, I don't think so.....


----------



## paulitician

Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yeah the whole town was in on it. Especially the families of 20 dead 6 year olds......

Fucking Idiots.........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Yeah the whole town was in on it. Especially the families of 20 dead 6 year olds......
> 
> Fucking Idiots.........



The whole town wasn't in on it. They're just as clueless as you and i are. It was a very tightly controlled event. And so is the information. Lets face it, you and i would not be able to realistically discern whether or not it was a staged made-for-tv event or reality. We could go round & round on this forever, but the reality is, you and i just can't tell whether it's tv fantasy or reality. Most like to pretend they can tell the difference, but they can't. TV is an incredibly powerful tool. And the powers that be know that better than anyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Go tell that to those families, I dare you.............


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Go tell that to those families, I dare you.............



You would never be allowed to. And i'm sure it wouldn't matter anyway. If they were in on it, why would they tell you? That's why we need a credible independent MSM again in this country. No one in the MSM is currently asking questions or doing their own independent investigating. And that's a real shame. They just take their Government marching-orders now. 

So that leaves only average Citizens to do real investigating. But that's very difficult considering most try to shame and shout down those who do ask the questions. Like so many other bizarre events, we'll likely never get the truth on this one. The Government/Media Complex will make sure of that. It's very sad.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the whole town was in on it. Especially the families of 20 dead 6 year olds......
> 
> Fucking Idiots.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole town wasn't in on it. They're just as clueless as you and i are. It was a very tightly controlled event. And so is the information. Lets face it, you and i would not be able to realistically discern whether or not it was a staged made-for-tv event or reality. We could go round & round on this forever, but the reality is, you and i just can't tell whether it's tv fantasy or reality. Most like to pretend they can tell the difference, but they can't. TV is an incredibly powerful tool. And the powers that be know that better than anyone.
Click to expand...


But if it was all staged, don't you think the people who actually live there would have noticed?  Having noticed, don't you think they would have communicated that to friends, family, and the world at large through the various means available on the internet?

Unless, of course, you are saying that the powers-that-be control all those forms of communication with such a tight grip they can suppress all internet and phone communications in and out of the town, and prevent the residents from ever leaving, or anyone else from entering?

Or maybe you are saying the town simply doesn't exist?

Besides, by your reasoning, you cannot trust ANY news you ever see.  Whether it's on broadcast television, or in papers, foreign media or the internet, how do you know those same powers haven't controlled and manipulated the information?  That being the case, anything you believe to be true is based not on facts, but instead on your own personal biases and desires.  So your belief that Sandy Hook was a hoax is entirely because you want to believe that.  After all, there is no information about the situation you can trust to be accurate!

You take suspicion to the furthest extreme you can......selectively.  You don't actually question and mistrust everything, just those things that go against your personal CT beliefs.  Otherwise, you'd realize that believing any of the reports or videos that you do is just as foolish as believing the news on tv.  There's absolutely no reason to think that organizations with the power and influence you assume would be unable to affect internet postings.

It would be easier to take you seriously if you applied your supposed suspicions and questions evenly.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You are a flaming idiot. Anyone who disrespects those children and their families the way you morons are doing needs smacked upside their heads just to get their attention.

There was a nutcase in Sandy Hook who planned to kill for years and you want to make a government conspiracy out of it without a fucking shred of evidence. And not only that you don't even have the entire official story yet......

It's the MSM that caused the questions by trying to report shit too soon that wasn't true. Or that was half fact. And it's assholes like you CT nuts who Make more shit out of nothing...........


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the whole town was in on it. Especially the families of 20 dead 6 year olds......
> 
> Fucking Idiots.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole town wasn't in on it. They're just as clueless as you and i are. It was a very tightly controlled event. And so is the information. Lets face it, you and i would not be able to realistically discern whether or not it was a staged made-for-tv event or reality. We could go round & round on this forever, but the reality is, you and i just can't tell whether it's tv fantasy or reality. Most like to pretend they can tell the difference, but they can't. TV is an incredibly powerful tool. And the powers that be know that better than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if it was all staged, don't you think the people who actually live there would have noticed?  Having noticed, don't you think they would have communicated that to friends, family, and the world at large through the various means available on the internet?
> 
> Unless, of course, you are saying that the powers-that-be control all those forms of communication with such a tight grip they can suppress all internet and phone communications in and out of the town, and prevent the residents from ever leaving, or anyone else from entering?
> 
> Or maybe you are saying the town simply doesn't exist?
> 
> Besides, by your reasoning, you cannot trust ANY news you ever see.  Whether it's on broadcast television, or in papers, foreign media or the internet, how do you know those same powers haven't controlled and manipulated the information?  That being the case, anything you believe to be true is based not on facts, but instead on your own personal biases and desires.  So your belief that Sandy Hook was a hoax is entirely because you want to believe that.  After all, there is no information about the situation you can trust to be accurate!
> 
> You take suspicion to the furthest extreme you can......selectively.  You don't actually question and mistrust everything, just those things that go against your personal CT beliefs.  Otherwise, you'd realize that believing any of the reports or videos that you do is just as foolish as believing the news on tv.  There's absolutely no reason to think that organizations with the power and influence you assume would be unable to affect internet postings.
> 
> It would be easier to take you seriously if you applied your supposed suspicions and questions evenly.
Click to expand...


Most are just as clueless as you and i are. They saw it all on TV, therefore it has to be real & true. And btw, i'm just as guilty of believing things i see on TV. How would we know any better? We're not in control. We're just a powerless captive audience.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole town wasn't in on it. They're just as clueless as you and i are. It was a very tightly controlled event. And so is the information. Lets face it, you and i would not be able to realistically discern whether or not it was a staged made-for-tv event or reality. We could go round & round on this forever, but the reality is, you and i just can't tell whether it's tv fantasy or reality. Most like to pretend they can tell the difference, but they can't. TV is an incredibly powerful tool. And the powers that be know that better than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it was all staged, don't you think the people who actually live there would have noticed?  Having noticed, don't you think they would have communicated that to friends, family, and the world at large through the various means available on the internet?
> 
> Unless, of course, you are saying that the powers-that-be control all those forms of communication with such a tight grip they can suppress all internet and phone communications in and out of the town, and prevent the residents from ever leaving, or anyone else from entering?
> 
> Or maybe you are saying the town simply doesn't exist?
> 
> Besides, by your reasoning, you cannot trust ANY news you ever see.  Whether it's on broadcast television, or in papers, foreign media or the internet, how do you know those same powers haven't controlled and manipulated the information?  That being the case, anything you believe to be true is based not on facts, but instead on your own personal biases and desires.  So your belief that Sandy Hook was a hoax is entirely because you want to believe that.  After all, there is no information about the situation you can trust to be accurate!
> 
> You take suspicion to the furthest extreme you can......selectively.  You don't actually question and mistrust everything, just those things that go against your personal CT beliefs.  Otherwise, you'd realize that believing any of the reports or videos that you do is just as foolish as believing the news on tv.  There's absolutely no reason to think that organizations with the power and influence you assume would be unable to affect internet postings.
> 
> It would be easier to take you seriously if you applied your supposed suspicions and questions evenly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most are just as clueless as you and i are. They saw it all on TV, therefore it has to be real & true. And btw, i'm just as guilty of believing things i see on TV. How would we know any better? We're not in control. We're just a powerless captive audience.
Click to expand...


I don't understand, then, how you come to any conclusions about anything outside your personal experience.  And your posts on this site show you obviously do.  Since all forms of information and communication are suspect, how do you form any opinion about things you've never seen or experience for yourself, other than to follow your personal biases and desires?


----------



## daws101

Grandma said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post said video.............
> 
> The one video I saw showed one gun being removed and one shell being cleared from it by a police officer who did seem to know what he was doing though with an unfamiliar firearm. The gun could not be named from the tape but it was not an AR15. That much is certain.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, I saw the video.
> 
> The scene where a rifle is taken from "Adam Lanza's car" is very clearly faked, as is everything else in the miserable piece of shit video.
Click to expand...

please enlighten me on how it was faked.....a word of warning  I'm in the film biz, if you're making shit up ,I will call you on it.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.


paulie you don't know shit about how TV or film are produced so stfu..


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to those families, I dare you.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would never be allowed to. And i'm sure it wouldn't matter anyway. If they were in on it, why would they tell you? That's why we need a credible independent MSM again in this country. No one in the MSM is currently asking questions or doing their own independent investigating. And that's a real shame. They just take their Government marching-orders now.
> 
> So that leaves only average Citizens to do real investigating. But that's very difficult considering most try to shame and shout down those who do ask the questions. Like so many other bizarre events, we'll likely never get the truth on this one. The Government/Media Complex will make sure of that. It's very sad.
Click to expand...

what a pussy you stir up shit and don't have the balls to back it up.. how bout you and I go to sandy hook and you can present your version of events. I'm sure we can rent a space ..


----------



## Grandma

An example is of Adam Lanza's car being checked. Throughout the video - and actual news reports - the car is in the parking lot then later on the back of a flatbed tow truck. In bright daylight. The "car" is then shown "being checked" in a dimly lit, close environment.  Uh-uh. A car goes to impound, and straight into the brightly lit impound garage, where it's gone over for forensics - fingerprints,  drugs under the seat, etc.  They don't piss around in the trunk in the dark. Even if they did, they aren't going to let some yokel with a camera record them.

Speaking of yokels and cameras, there's the argument that the press was kept away from the scene. That's common practice, when's the last time ANYTHING was covered by the press inches away? The cops have to secure the crime scene, and letting a bunch of people swarm around it ruins evidence.

Then there's the story that the media said that there was no semiautomatic gun used. What really happened is that on the night of the shooting news agencies corrected themselves and said they couldn't confirm how many or what types of weapons were used, and they'd wait for the official report.

In the video there's an overhead shot of a triage layout in the fire station parking lot. The video contends that the white objects are fake body bags. They're fucking pillows.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if it was all staged, don't you think the people who actually live there would have noticed?  Having noticed, don't you think they would have communicated that to friends, family, and the world at large through the various means available on the internet?
> 
> Unless, of course, you are saying that the powers-that-be control all those forms of communication with such a tight grip they can suppress all internet and phone communications in and out of the town, and prevent the residents from ever leaving, or anyone else from entering?
> 
> Or maybe you are saying the town simply doesn't exist?
> 
> Besides, by your reasoning, you cannot trust ANY news you ever see.  Whether it's on broadcast television, or in papers, foreign media or the internet, how do you know those same powers haven't controlled and manipulated the information?  That being the case, anything you believe to be true is based not on facts, but instead on your own personal biases and desires.  So your belief that Sandy Hook was a hoax is entirely because you want to believe that.  After all, there is no information about the situation you can trust to be accurate!
> 
> You take suspicion to the furthest extreme you can......selectively.  You don't actually question and mistrust everything, just those things that go against your personal CT beliefs.  Otherwise, you'd realize that believing any of the reports or videos that you do is just as foolish as believing the news on tv.  There's absolutely no reason to think that organizations with the power and influence you assume would be unable to affect internet postings.
> 
> It would be easier to take you seriously if you applied your supposed suspicions and questions evenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are just as clueless as you and i are. They saw it all on TV, therefore it has to be real & true. And btw, i'm just as guilty of believing things i see on TV. How would we know any better? We're not in control. We're just a powerless captive audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand, then, how you come to any conclusions about anything outside your personal experience.  And your posts on this site show you obviously do.  Since all forms of information and communication are suspect, how do you form any opinion about things you've never seen or experience for yourself, other than to follow your personal biases and desires?
Click to expand...


Do your own thinking. That's all i can suggest.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.
> 
> 
> 
> paulie you don't know shit about how TV or film are produced so stfu..
Click to expand...


You're one of the more dimwitted Government/Media Complex dupes. You saw it on your Idiot Box, therefore it has to be true.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to those families, I dare you.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would never be allowed to. And i'm sure it wouldn't matter anyway. If they were in on it, why would they tell you? That's why we need a credible independent MSM again in this country. No one in the MSM is currently asking questions or doing their own independent investigating. And that's a real shame. They just take their Government marching-orders now.
> 
> So that leaves only average Citizens to do real investigating. But that's very difficult considering most try to shame and shout down those who do ask the questions. Like so many other bizarre events, we'll likely never get the truth on this one. The Government/Media Complex will make sure of that. It's very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a pussy you stir up shit and don't have the balls to back it up.. how bout you and I go to sandy hook and you can present your version of events. I'm sure we can rent a space ..
Click to expand...


You would not be allowed to question the parents at this point. It's all too tightly controlled for that. And if they were in on it, why would they tell you? So your point is moot. At this point, you and the Government/Media Complex are busy shaming and shouting down anyone who dares asking questions. It's a common and often successful tactic. Asking questions = 'Harassment/Hating dead children/Tinfoil Hat' and Blah Blah Blah. 

Ridiculing and Shaming are very powerful weapons for the Government/Media Complex. Idiots like you don't want the truth. You enjoy living in your Goose Stepper Bliss. You wouldn't have it any other way. And that's a real shame.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most are just as clueless as you and i are. They saw it all on TV, therefore it has to be real & true. And btw, i'm just as guilty of believing things i see on TV. How would we know any better? We're not in control. We're just a powerless captive audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, then, how you come to any conclusions about anything outside your personal experience.  And your posts on this site show you obviously do.  Since all forms of information and communication are suspect, how do you form any opinion about things you've never seen or experience for yourself, other than to follow your personal biases and desires?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own thinking. That's all i can suggest.
Click to expand...


Not my point.

What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, then, how you come to any conclusions about anything outside your personal experience.  And your posts on this site show you obviously do.  Since all forms of information and communication are suspect, how do you form any opinion about things you've never seen or experience for yourself, other than to follow your personal biases and desires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own thinking. That's all i can suggest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my point.
> 
> What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own thinking. That's all i can suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my point.
> 
> What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.
Click to expand...


Being "skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you" is normal and healthy. In fact, being skeptical of anything anyone tells you is normal and healthy but you have repeatedly said you believe nothing they tell us and nothing could ever change your POV. That's not normal or healthy. Seek professional help.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my point.
> 
> What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being "skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you" is normal and healthy. In fact, being skeptical of anything anyone tells you is normal and healthy but you have repeatedly said you believe nothing they tell us and nothing could ever change your POV. That's not normal or healthy. Seek professional help.
Click to expand...


You don't speak for me Sock Wingnut. So kindly stfu and piss off.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your westboro crazy and I hope you have nightmares every night for the rest of your life


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> Your westboro crazy and I hope you have nightmares every night for the rest of your life



Yeah, you've said that...many many times. Stop being such a hysterical Crisis Actor dunce.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own thinking. That's all i can suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my point.
> 
> What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.
Click to expand...


What you have said is that whatever entity is in charge of everything, be it government or some new world order secret society, they control the media, they plan and execute events such as 9/11 or the Sandy Hook killings with regularity, simply buying off and/or threatening anyone they need into silence.

Yet somehow, you seem to feel that random youtube videos are outside of their influence and you trust those videos implicitly?

If a faceless organization with nearly unlimited power and resources is in control of the media, how can you determine what information is trustworthy and what is created by them?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.
> 
> 
> 
> paulie you don't know shit about how TV or film are produced so stfu..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one of the more dimwitted Government/Media Complex dupes. You saw it on your Idiot Box, therefore it has to be true.
Click to expand...

as always wrong and dodging but you did make my point you don't know shit about how tv is produced .


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would never be allowed to. And i'm sure it wouldn't matter anyway. If they were in on it, why would they tell you? That's why we need a credible independent MSM again in this country. No one in the MSM is currently asking questions or doing their own independent investigating. And that's a real shame. They just take their Government marching-orders now.
> 
> So that leaves only average Citizens to do real investigating. But that's very difficult considering most try to shame and shout down those who do ask the questions. Like so many other bizarre events, we'll likely never get the truth on this one. The Government/Media Complex will make sure of that. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> what a pussy you stir up shit and don't have the balls to back it up.. how bout you and I go to sandy hook and you can present your version of events. I'm sure we can rent a space ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would not be allowed to question the parents at this point. It's all too tightly controlled for that. And if they were in on it, why would they tell you? So your point is moot. At this point, you and the Government/Media Complex are busy shaming and shouting down anyone who dares asking questions. It's a common and often successful tactic. Asking questions = 'Harassment/Hating dead children/Tinfoil Hat' and Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> Ridiculing and Shaming are very powerful weapons for the Government/Media Complex. Idiots like you don't want the truth. You enjoy living in your Goose Stepper Bliss. You wouldn't have it any other way. And that's a real shame.
Click to expand...

best back peddling ever!


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my point.
> 
> What do you base your thinking on?  According to what you've said on this board, there is no information you can trust on which to base your thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have said is that whatever entity is in charge of everything, be it government or some new world order secret society, they control the media, they plan and execute events such as 9/11 or the Sandy Hook killings with regularity, simply buying off and/or threatening anyone they need into silence.
> 
> Yet somehow, you seem to feel that random youtube videos are outside of their influence and you trust those videos implicitly?
> 
> If a faceless organization with nearly unlimited power and resources is in control of the media, how can you determine what information is trustworthy and what is created by them?
Click to expand...


That's why you have to do your own thinking. I'm not saying i'm right about everything. In fact, i'm probably wrong about lots of things. I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I just express my skepticisms and discuss all possibilities. I don't attempt to shame or shout down anyone unless i'm attacked first. And that's what the resident Trolls here do on a daily basis. And they know who they are. Stupid "Tinfoil Hat" insults and such. All i can say is do your own thinking and stay open to the possibilities. I wont attack your beliefs.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a pussy you stir up shit and don't have the balls to back it up.. how bout you and I go to sandy hook and you can present your version of events. I'm sure we can rent a space ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be allowed to question the parents at this point. It's all too tightly controlled for that. And if they were in on it, why would they tell you? So your point is moot. At this point, you and the Government/Media Complex are busy shaming and shouting down anyone who dares asking questions. It's a common and often successful tactic. Asking questions = 'Harassment/Hating dead children/Tinfoil Hat' and Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> Ridiculing and Shaming are very powerful weapons for the Government/Media Complex. Idiots like you don't want the truth. You enjoy living in your Goose Stepper Bliss. You wouldn't have it any other way. And that's a real shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best back peddling ever!
Click to expand...


You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex. Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be allowed to question the parents at this point. It's all too tightly controlled for that. And if they were in on it, why would they tell you? So your point is moot. At this point, you and the Government/Media Complex are busy shaming and shouting down anyone who dares asking questions. It's a common and often successful tactic. Asking questions = 'Harassment/Hating dead children/Tinfoil Hat' and Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> Ridiculing and Shaming are very powerful weapons for the Government/Media Complex. Idiots like you don't want the truth. You enjoy living in your Goose Stepper Bliss. You wouldn't have it any other way. And that's a real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> best back peddling ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex. Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
Click to expand...

so when can we expect you to stop using you new favorite phrase:"Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex"-paulie..


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best back peddling ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex. Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when can we expect you to stop using you new favorite phrase:"Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex"-paulie..
Click to expand...


When it stops being the case.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. But I did say, do your own thinking. And i'll add, always be very skeptical of anything the Government/Media Complex tells you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have said is that whatever entity is in charge of everything, be it government or some new world order secret society, they control the media, they plan and execute events such as 9/11 or the Sandy Hook killings with regularity, simply buying off and/or threatening anyone they need into silence.
> 
> Yet somehow, you seem to feel that random youtube videos are outside of their influence and you trust those videos implicitly?
> 
> If a faceless organization with nearly unlimited power and resources is in control of the media, how can you determine what information is trustworthy and what is created by them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you have to do your own thinking. I'm not saying i'm right about everything. In fact, i'm probably wrong about lots of things.
> 
> *Not "probably," Princess, but you are clearly making progress.*
> 
> I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I just express my skepticisms and discuss all possibilities.
> 
> *No you don't. You reject anything mainstream yet accept anything off-the-wall. That isn't healthy, normal skepticism ... it's childish.*
> 
> I don't attempt to shame or shout down anyone unless i'm attacked first. And that's what the resident Trolls here do on a daily basis. And they know who they are. Stupid "Tinfoil Hat" insults and such. All i can say is do your own thinking and stay open to the possibilities. I wont attack your beliefs.
Click to expand...


*Yet you don't do your own thinking. You simply reject out-of-hand anything mainstream yet accept any CTBS without question.*


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have said is that whatever entity is in charge of everything, be it government or some new world order secret society, they control the media, they plan and execute events such as 9/11 or the Sandy Hook killings with regularity, simply buying off and/or threatening anyone they need into silence.
> 
> Yet somehow, you seem to feel that random youtube videos are outside of their influence and you trust those videos implicitly?
> 
> If a faceless organization with nearly unlimited power and resources is in control of the media, how can you determine what information is trustworthy and what is created by them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you have to do your own thinking. I'm not saying i'm right about everything. In fact, i'm probably wrong about lots of things.
> 
> *Not "probably, Princess, but you are clearly making progress.*
> 
> I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I just express my skepticisms and discuss all possibilities.
> 
> *No you don't. You reject anything mainstream yet accept anything off-the-wall. That isn't healthy, normal skepticism ... it's childish.*
> 
> I don't attempt to shame or shout down anyone unless i'm attacked first. And that's what the resident Trolls here do on a daily basis. And they know who they are. Stupid "Tinfoil Hat" insults and such. All i can say is do your own thinking and stay open to the possibilities. I wont attack your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you don't do your own thinking. You simply reject out-of-hand anything mainstream yet accept any CTBS without question.
Click to expand...


Hey, how bout another : smilie? Cuz we never get enough of those from you. Seriously, your SAYIT Sock is all out of material. Try coming back with your del, dawgshit, candyass, or other Sock Trolls. This one's all done. Good luck.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex. Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
> 
> 
> 
> so when can we expect you to stop using you new favorite phrase:"Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex"-paulie..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it stops being the case.
Click to expand...


Yet those who find your CT silliness to be silly must stop referring to you as a foil-hatted loon? It seems you can dish it but not take it, Princess. Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you have to do your own thinking. I'm not saying i'm right about everything. In fact, i'm probably wrong about lots of things.
> 
> *Not "probably, Princess, but you are clearly making progress.*
> 
> I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I just express my skepticisms and discuss all possibilities.
> 
> *No you don't. You reject anything mainstream yet accept anything off-the-wall. That isn't healthy, normal skepticism ... it's childish.*
> 
> I don't attempt to shame or shout down anyone unless i'm attacked first. And that's what the resident Trolls here do on a daily basis. And they know who they are. Stupid "Tinfoil Hat" insults and such. All i can say is do your own thinking and stay open to the possibilities. I wont attack your beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you don't do your own thinking. You simply reject out-of-hand anything mainstream yet accept any CTBS without question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, how bout another : smilie? Cuz we never get enough of those from you. Seriously, your SAYIT Sock is all out of material. Try coming back with your del, dawgshit, candyass, or other Sock Trolls. This one's all done. Good luck.
Click to expand...


Tell you what, Princess. I'll stop bitch-slappin' you when you stop posting like a whiny CT bitch.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so when can we expect you to stop using you new favorite phrase:"Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex"-paulie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it stops being the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet those who find your CT silliness to be silly must stop referring to you as a foil-hatted loon? It seems you can dish it but not take it, Princess. Would you like some cheese with your whine?
Click to expand...


Oh, i can take it and dish it out just fine. I assure you, you're not nearly as smart & witty as you think you are. You're just a cowardly Sock Puppet. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you don't do your own thinking. You simply reject out-of-hand anything mainstream yet accept any CTBS without question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how bout another : smilie? Cuz we never get enough of those from you. Seriously, your SAYIT Sock is all out of material. Try coming back with your del, dawgshit, candyass, or other Sock Trolls. This one's all done. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Princess. I'll stop bitch-slappin' you when you stop posting like a whiny CT bitch.
Click to expand...


Ah, that's just your delusional Goose Stepper Bliss talkin. But hey, how bout a  smilie for ya? I know how much you love em. Don't say i never did anything for ya.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be allowed to question the parents at this point. It's all too tightly controlled for that. And if they were in on it, why would they tell you? So your point is moot. At this point, you and the Government/Media Complex are busy shaming and shouting down anyone who dares asking questions. It's a common and often successful tactic. Asking questions = 'Harassment/Hating dead children/Tinfoil Hat' and Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> Ridiculing and Shaming are very powerful weapons for the Government/Media Complex. Idiots like you don't want the truth. You enjoy living in your Goose Stepper Bliss. You wouldn't have it any other way. And that's a real shame.
> 
> 
> 
> best back peddling ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex.* Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
Click to expand...


And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best back peddling ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex.* Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?
Click to expand...


If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex.* Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
> oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents
Click to expand...


Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex.* Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


And you got those "facts" from the little voices in your microwave? Amazing!


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who told you that? How do you know you can believe them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you got those "facts" from the little voices in your microwave? Amazing!
Click to expand...


I stand by my assertion. Try requesting interviews with some of the parents. See what happens.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
> oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...

no paulie that's the way you want it to be because that way you can dodge the responsibility for what you've posted, you're a coward. 


I have no need to talk to the parents


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
> oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no that the way you want it to be because that way you can dodge the responsibility for what you've posted, you're a coward.
> 
> 
> I have no need to talk to the parents
Click to expand...


Man, are you always this confused? I just said you will not be granted access to the parents unless you're a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM). That's just fact. And it doesn't necessarily mean the parents have a choice in that either. Everything is very scripted and controlled. That's the way it has to be. So even if you wanted to ask questions, you wouldn't be allowed to. And they very possibly wouldn't be allowed to answer them anyway. So your lame shaming "Go tell the parents that" attempt, is a moot point.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> no that the way you want it to be because that way you can dodge the responsibility for what you've posted, you're a coward.
> 
> 
> I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, are you always this confused? I just said you will not be granted access to the parents unless you're a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM). That's just fact. And it doesn't necessarily mean the parents have a choice in that either. Everything is very scripted and controlled. That's the way it has to be. So even if you wanted to ask questions, you wouldn't be allowed to. And they very possibly wouldn't be allowed to answer them anyway. So your lame shaming "Go tell the parents that" attempt, is a moot point.
Click to expand...

you never confuse me paulie. the you is you not me. all your dancing around is just more proof of your cowardice.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no that the way you want it to be because that way you can dodge the responsibility for what you've posted, you're a coward.
> 
> 
> I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, are you always this confused? I just said you will not be granted access to the parents unless you're a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM). That's just fact. And it doesn't necessarily mean the parents have a choice in that either. Everything is very scripted and controlled. That's the way it has to be. So even if you wanted to ask questions, you wouldn't be allowed to. And they very possibly wouldn't be allowed to answer them anyway. So your lame shaming "Go tell the parents that" attempt, is a moot point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you never confuse me paulie. the you is you not me. all your dancing around is just more proof of your cowardice.
Click to expand...


Many would like to ask the parents questions. But they will never be allowed to. It's all scripted nonsense. In time, these parents will disappear into oblivion. Bet on that.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a part of the Government/Media Complex (MSM), you're not getting anywhere near the parents. If you tried, you would immediately be branded a 'Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Conspiracy Theorist, Stalker-Nut.' You would likely be arrested and imprisoned for merely asking for an interview. It's all very tightly controlled. It has to be. These parents will eventually disappear into oblivion. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
> oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


But what about the friends of the parents?  The parents of those parents, the siblings, the co-workers?  Are they all being kept away by the government as well?

I think most adults in the US today are probably fairly easy to find information about, if you work at it.  It doesn't have to be direct interviews, there are so many different social mediums, not to mention the possibility of being able to find and speak to employers or get whatever public records might be available.

The point of this is that a cover up such as you think occurred with Sandy Hook would take a massive amount of resources and require many, many people to either be complicit or willing to remain quiet about it.  In fact, I wonder if it would even be possible to have done this in a real town with real families; it might just be too difficult to keep the questions of friends, relatives, employers/employees or acquaintances silent.

Conspiracy theories too often seem to ignore the effort required to successfully plan them, execute them, and keep them from coming to light afterward.


----------



## paulitician

Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.
Click to expand...


I presented the possibilities. Individuals can decide for themselves. It's as simple as that.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presented the possibilities. Individuals can decide for themselves. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...

that's not the biggest lie you've ever told but it's close. since you started this thread, you've proceeded in a manner that screams it's a conspiracy now like the true coward you are you now attempt and fail to say I don't really believe it but it's a possibility.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.



You have certainly leaned strongly in the direction of hoax, though.  That's not just 'presenting the possibilities'.  That's presenting your opinion of what happened.

For example, this is post #1048, by you, "Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.".

You've also made statements that the whole town was not in on it, and that it was a tightly controlled event.

So while you may not have explicitly said it was a hoax, most of what you've posted has clearly been aimed at that conclusion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.

Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.

Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.

Anyone else wanna help?


----------



## MisterBeale

ABikerSailor said:


> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?



Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.

(Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )

But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.

Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.

If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.  

We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth. 

Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.


----------



## Truthmatters

Prove any of those parents are NOT ALLOWED to talk to the press.


Its becuase of people like you nutters here that they dont want to be in the public.

One of you nutters will try to kill them or their remaining kids.


Be proud you blood suckers


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLn4DG1IScE]LATEST NEWS : Sandy Hook parents talk about son's death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Sandy Hook Shooter's Father Talks With Parents Of Slain Child - Courant.com


----------



## Truthmatters

Sandy Hook victims' families visit San Francisco to launch initiative to prevent future gun violence | abc7news.com


----------



## Truthmatters

sandyhook parents talk to the press - Bing Videos


----------



## Truthmatters

You people are westboro level insane.

You want these families of babies that were torn to shreds by these weapons to be hounded by you insane idiots for the rest of their lives all so you can get what you think is political traction.


I really hate you people.


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lame ass excuses from paulie if you actually had the balls to back your conviction you at least try
> oh btw I have no need to talk to the parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try talking with the parents. Go for it. Are you a member of the Government/Media Complex (MSM)? If not, you have no chance. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what about the friends of the parents?  The parents of those parents, the siblings, the co-workers?  Are they all being kept away by the government as well?
> 
> I think most adults in the US today are probably fairly easy to find information about, if you work at it.  It doesn't have to be direct interviews, there are so many different social mediums, not to mention the possibility of being able to find and speak to employers or get whatever public records might be available.
> 
> The point of this is that a cover up such as you think occurred with Sandy Hook would take a massive amount of resources and require many, many people to either be complicit or willing to remain quiet about it.  In fact, I wonder if it would even be possible to have done this in a real town with real families; it might just be too difficult to keep the questions of friends, relatives, employers/employees or acquaintances silent.
> 
> Conspiracy theories too often seem to ignore the effort required to successfully plan them, execute them, and keep them from coming to light afterward.
Click to expand...


This is a very salient point.  I have thought this from the very beginning.  It is one of the reasons why I found the whole theory of the victims and their families not being real to be species at best.  

It doesn't however discount the possibility that perhaps some of the victims might not have existed, those whose parents are plants for political purposes, nor does it preclude the possibility that the elements that carried out the massacre were working with pro-gun control elements within the tyrannical portions within the global elites who wish to exert more control over the populace.

This is, by far the most likely scenario.  Look, it has fooled you.  Take a real school, one where the families are already pro- gun control.  Take rogue elements of the CIA, and massacre some children with a highly trained sharp shooter that was trained in Iraq or Afghanistan.  It is literally, child's play for him.  Meanwhile, another agent kills Adam Lanza and his mother and takes the body to the school using a petty criminal's car and drops the body off.

Piece of cake.

Gun control accomplished.  Or so they would think.

Unfortunately, most Americans believe that the occasional school massacre is the price of freedom, whether they are the bullets of a mad man or the lunatic government's conspiracy to manipulate the populace. . . . It makes no difference.  That is the price of freedom.  Big brother will have to do more to fool the population into voluntarily surrendering it's freedom.


----------



## Truthmatters

so now your lying about wht Americans believe?


I hope you have horrible nightmares for the rest of your life.

I hope the ghost of this crazy kid who killed these babies lives inside your head untill your dead


----------



## Truthmatters

faces of sandyhook - Bing Videos


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wow, all that planning and all those parents who agreed to sacrifice their kids lives for gun control that isn't going to happen................

You people are as crazy as the shooter was...........


----------



## MisterBeale

Truthmatters said:


> so now your lying about wht Americans believe?
> 
> 
> I hope you have horrible nightmares for the rest of your life.
> 
> I hope the ghost of this crazy kid who killed these babies lives inside your head untill your dead



Wow, take a chill pill.  You are so filled with rage and hatred.  The debate is over.  Yes, Americans believe in freedom, you can't tell them what they can and cannot own, sorry.  

*Say Goodbye to the Assault Weapons Ban*




Harry Reid said on Tuesday that fewer than 40 of his chambers 100 members support a bill to renew a ban against military-style assault weapons. 


> Fans of military-style assault weapons can stop worrying  their gun lobby has done its work, and all but assured that Congress will not pass a ban on their dangerous toys.
> 
> Senate Democratic leaders have decided not to include the ban, proposed by Senator Dianne Feinstein of California, in the official gun bill that will reach the floor in the next few weeks. It was always a long shot, but now Democrats have officially given the ban the cold shoulder.
> 
> Ms. Feinstein will probably manage to bring up the ban as a separate amendment, putting senators on record and letting the public know how they stand when given a chance to prohibit the kinds of guns used in so many massacres. As an independent measure, however, its guaranteed to fail. And its not even clear that an important piece of the ban, outlawing high-capacity ammunition magazines, will have enough support for a simple majority, let alone the 60 votes needed to get past a Republican filibuster.


. . . more at. . . .
http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/03/19/congress-abandons-the-assault-weapons-ban/


----------



## Truthmatters

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, all that planning and all those parents who agreed to sacrifice their kids lives for gun control that isn't going to happen................
> 
> You people are as crazy as the shooter was...........



It would be funny if the results were not the surviving victims being HUNTED the rest of their lives by these gun nutters.


I wonder what excuse they will give when one of their nutters kills some family member of the dead children ?


----------



## Truthmatters

that is exactly what these monsters want.

they want these surviving victims to have Westboro like devotees of gun violence to follw them arround and scream at them all day long.

Except the victims will know the people screaming at them have home arsenals to kill them with


----------



## Truthmatters

All so they can spew hate on Obama an 90 % of the American people


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> This is a very salient point.  I have thought this from the very beginning.  It is one of the reasons why I found the whole theory of the victims and their families not being real to be species at best.
> 
> It doesn't however discount the possibility that perhaps some of the victims might not have existed, those whose parents are plants for political purposes, nor does it preclude the possibility that the elements that carried out the massacre were working with pro-gun control elements within the tyrannical portions within the global elites who wish to exert more control over the populace.
> 
> This is, by far the most likely scenario.  Look, it has fooled you.  Take a real school, one where the families are already pro- gun control.  Take rogue elements of the CIA, and massacre some children with a highly trained sharp shooter that was trained in Iraq or Afghanistan.  It is literally, child's play for him.  Meanwhile, another agent kills Adam Lanza and his mother and takes the body to the school using a petty criminal's car and drops the body off.
> 
> Piece of cake.
> 
> Gun control accomplished.  Or so they would think.
> 
> Unfortunately, most Americans believe that the occasional school massacre is the price of freedom, whether they are the bullets of a mad man or the lunatic government's conspiracy to manipulate the populace. . . . It makes no difference.  That is the price of freedom.  Big brother will have to do more to fool the population into voluntarily surrendering it's freedom.



Are all the various mass shootings performed by the government, then?

If not, why would they need to do this particular one?  Why not simply push gun control after every event and hope it eventually sticks?  If the government is not the one behind all the mass shootings that happen in this country, then there are plenty to go around and seemingly no need to create more.

And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.


----------



## Truthmatters

911 would have been easier for a government to fake than this crime


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> 911 would have been easier for a government to fake than this crime



No TM, Neither is even feasible.......


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, all that planning and all those parents who agreed to sacrifice their kids lives for gun control that isn't going to happen................
> 
> You people are as crazy as the shooter was...........



Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the possibilities. Individuals can decide for themselves. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not the biggest lie you've ever told but it's close. since you started this thread, you've proceeded in a manner that screams it's a conspiracy now like the true coward you are you now attempt and fail to say I don't really believe it but it's a possibility.
Click to expand...


I cannot say with definitive certainty that it was or wasn't a Hoax. And neither can anyone else on this Board. I presented the possibilities. I'm sorry you can't handle that. Maybe you shouldn't come here anymore? Just a thought anyway.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i never said Sandy Hook was definitely a Hoax. I presented the possibilities. I don't have, and never will have the necessary information to make the call either way. And most others won't either. But there's nothing wrong with discussing the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have certainly leaned strongly in the direction of hoax, though.  That's not just 'presenting the possibilities'.  That's presenting your opinion of what happened.
> 
> For example, this is post #1048, by you, "Probably a well-choreographed made-for-tv event. I'm leaning more & more that way. How would the American People know any better? Most truly do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I've been guilty of that myself. They run the show. We're just a powerless captive audience.".
> 
> You've also made statements that the whole town was not in on it, and that it was a tightly controlled event.
> 
> So while you may not have explicitly said it was a hoax, most of what you've posted has clearly been aimed at that conclusion.
Click to expand...


My opinion at this point. But obviously i can't prove anything. Like i said, i can't say it definitely was a Hoax. I just don't, and never will have the necessary information to make that call. And neither will anyone else.


----------



## paulitician

ABikerSailor said:


> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?



Oh Gawd, we've already been down this road. Just more silly shaming "Go tell the parents that" Bullshit. You would never be allowed to question these parents. So the point is moot. 

Shame and Ridicule: The most powerful weapons used by the Government/Media Complex.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the possibilities. Individuals can decide for themselves. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> that's not the biggest lie you've ever told but it's close. since you started this thread, you've proceeded in a manner that screams it's a conspiracy now like the true coward you are you now attempt and fail to say I don't really believe it but it's a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot say with definitive certainty that it was or wasn't a Hoax. And neither can anyone else on this Board. I presented the possibilities. I'm sorry you can't handle that. Maybe you shouldn't come here anymore? Just a thought anyway.
Click to expand...


So why do you promote hateful, distasteful and stupid, stupid BS on this tragic incident?
Perhaps you shouldn't come here anymore. Just a thought.


----------



## Truthmatters

I would perfer he just stop LYING to further his historically failed ideas while destroying the lives of victims of violence he promotes


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, we've already been down this road. Just more silly shaming "Go tell the parents that" Bullshit. You would never be allowed to question these parents. So the point is moot.
> 
> Shame and Ridicule: The most powerful weapons used by the Government/Media Complex.
Click to expand...


Who says you can't talk to these people? That strikes me as self-serving CTBS.


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.
> 
> (Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )
> 
> But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.
> 
> Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.
> 
> If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.
> 
> We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth.
> 
> Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.
Click to expand...


The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts. 

The cattle have been trained well. They think if they just ridicule & shame, it will stop people from asking real questions. And unfortunately, that tactic does usually work. But it doesn't work on everyone. Keep being curious and suspicious. Never stop asking questions. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.



Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.

Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's not the biggest lie you've ever told but it's close. since you started this thread, you've proceeded in a manner that screams it's a conspiracy now like the true coward you are you now attempt and fail to say I don't really believe it but it's a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say with definitive certainty that it was or wasn't a Hoax. And neither can anyone else on this Board. I presented the possibilities. I'm sorry you can't handle that. Maybe you shouldn't come here anymore? Just a thought anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you promote hateful, distasteful and stupid, stupid BS on this tragic incident?
> Perhaps you shouldn't come here anymore. Just a thought.
Click to expand...


Only one spewing hate here, is your deranged Sock Troll ass.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, we've already been down this road. Just more silly shaming "Go tell the parents that" Bullshit. You would never be allowed to question these parents. So the point is moot.
> 
> Shame and Ridicule: The most powerful weapons used by the Government/Media Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says you can't talk to these people? That strikes me as self-serving CTBS.
Click to expand...


Give it a shot and then get back to us.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.
> 
> Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.
Click to expand...


Very well said. Why just take the Government/Media Complex's word on everything? I just don't get most Americans these days. I don't know what's happened to them. It's sad.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.
> 
> Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.
Click to expand...


I'd go the next step and suggest our gov't needs to address the widespraed distrust so many have for it.  
Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein co-authored a 2009 paper which used members of the 9/11 Truth movement and others as an examples of people who suffer from crippled epistemologies, to public trust and the political system. He wrote that "They do not merely undermine democratic debate...In extreme cases, they create or fuel violence. If government can dispel such theories, it should do so.[41]

9/11 conspiracy theories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.
> 
> Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd go the next step and suggest our gov't needs to address the widespraed distrust so many have for it.
> Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein co-authored a 2009 paper which used members of the 9/11 Truth movement and others as an examples of people who suffer from crippled epistemologies, to public trust and the political system. He wrote that "They do not merely undermine democratic debate...In extreme cases, they create or fuel violence. If government can dispel such theories, it should do so.[41]
> 
> 9/11 conspiracy theories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Your guy sounds like a real Nazi piece of shit. Oh, and they are going to address it. With more surveillance and imprisonment. Ya think they passed the NDAA just for the hell of it? It will be used on dissenters. Bet on that.


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> ...Why just take the Government/Media Complex's word on everything? I just don't get most Americans these days. I don't know what's happened to them. It's sad.



I don't know about "most Americans", but more and more I've been running into like-minded people who see that something has gone drastically wrong within the halls of government over the past half century in particular. What's more, many of these people are relatively young and in positions to make a difference at the grass roots level. So, take heart!


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazier, and it's only a matter of time before most of the CTs slither away from this lunacy and pretend they were never here and never said these stupid stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.
> 
> Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very well said. Why just take the Government/Media Complex's word on everything? I just don't get most Americans these days. I don't know what's happened to them. It's sad.
Click to expand...


I don't understand your incessant and baseless whining. The vast majority of Americans, including the media, do not trust our gov't. Your prob seems to be our unwillingness to toss out the baby with the bath water. That said it is dangerous for all of us to have such distrust as some are compelled to act violently on it. It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can.


----------



## Truthmatters

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say with definitive certainty that it was or wasn't a Hoax. And neither can anyone else on this Board. I presented the possibilities. I'm sorry you can't handle that. Maybe you shouldn't come here anymore? Just a thought anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you promote hateful, distasteful and stupid, stupid BS on this tragic incident?
> Perhaps you shouldn't come here anymore. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one spewing hate here, is your deranged Sock Troll ass.
Click to expand...


You are the one advocating the surviving children and families of this horrible crime be hunted by gun nuts for the rest of their lives


----------



## Truthmatters

When you make all these false claims about this crime being FAKED you call every victim a LIAR.

Your lies will result in victims being further victimized by crazy gunholes with masses of guns in their homes.

I really hate you


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else, but I stand by everything I've stated in this thread.
> 
> Whether this and other mass shootings in this country were planned and carried out as black operations by a criminal element of the US Government (composed mainly of globalist infiltrators who want nothing more than to disarm the public) or not, the message of the citizens' collective reaction to the Sandy Hook massacre, and to the clear agenda of those in power seeking to capitalize on a massive public outcry that _didn't_ occur, is one of fairly widespread distrust; and THAT, in my very humble opinion, is a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go the next step and suggest our gov't needs to address the widespraed distrust so many have for it.
> Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein co-authored a 2009 paper which used members of the 9/11 Truth movement and others as an examples of people who suffer from crippled epistemologies, to public trust and the political system. He wrote that "They do not merely undermine democratic debate...In extreme cases, they create or fuel violence. If government can dispel such theories, it should do so.[41]
> 
> 9/11 conspiracy theories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guy sounds like a real Nazi piece of shit. Oh, and they are going to address it. With more surveillance and imprisonment. Ya think they passed the NDAA just for the hell of it? It will be used on dissenters. Bet on that.
Click to expand...


You can always hide under your bed, Princess, and how does that Harvard prof's POV make him a a Nazi? Your paranoia is running wild again today.


----------



## daws101

ABikerSailor said:


> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?


I already offered this was his answer:You're not allowed to speak with the parents. Unless you're part of the Government/Media Complex. Your point really is moot. And it's not back peddling. Ridiculing and Shaming are very important weapons used by the Government/Media Complex. That tactic simply works. Most people just stop asking questions after being ridiculed and shamed. But i'm not one of those people. Sorry bout that.-paulie


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Why just take the Government/Media Complex's word on everything? I just don't get most Americans these days. I don't know what's happened to them. It's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about "most Americans", but more and more I've been running into like-minded people who see that something has gone drastically wrong within the halls of government over the past half century in particular. What's more, many of these people are relatively young and in positions to make a difference at the grass roots level. So, take heart!
Click to expand...


Man, i hope so. Thanks for the 'Glass Half-Full' inspiration.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, we've already been down this road. Just more silly shaming "Go tell the parents that" Bullshit. You would never be allowed to question these parents. So the point is moot.
> 
> Shame and Ridicule: The most powerful weapons used by the Government/Media Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you can't talk to these people? That strikes me as self-serving CTBS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it a shot and then get back to us.
Click to expand...


In other words you got nuttin'. Figures.


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you promote hateful, distasteful and stupid, stupid BS on this tragic incident?
> Perhaps you shouldn't come here anymore. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one spewing hate here, is your deranged Sock Troll ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one advocating the surviving children and families of this horrible crime be hunted by gun nuts for the rest of their lives
Click to expand...


Obviously, that's not what i'm doing. You're just trying the old 'Shaming' tactic. But that doesn't work on everyone.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one spewing hate here, is your deranged Sock Troll ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one advocating the surviving children and families of this horrible crime be hunted by gun nuts for the rest of their lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, that's not what i'm doing. You're just trying the old 'Shaming' tactic. But that doesn't work on everyone.
Click to expand...


Given your "work" on this thread I'd say it is clear you have none.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go the next step and suggest our gov't needs to address the widespraed distrust so many have for it.
> Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein co-authored a 2009 paper which used members of the 9/11 Truth movement and others as an examples of people who suffer from crippled epistemologies, to public trust and the political system. He wrote that "They do not merely undermine democratic debate...In extreme cases, they create or fuel violence. If government can dispel such theories, it should do so.[41]
> 
> 9/11 conspiracy theories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guy sounds like a real Nazi piece of shit. Oh, and they are going to address it. With more surveillance and imprisonment. Ya think they passed the NDAA just for the hell of it? It will be used on dissenters. Bet on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always hide under your bed, Princess, and how does that Harvard prof's POV make him a a Nazi? Your paranoia is running wild again today.
Click to expand...


Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one advocating the surviving children and families of this horrible crime be hunted by gun nuts for the rest of their lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, that's not what i'm doing. You're just trying the old 'Shaming' tactic. But that doesn't work on everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given your "work" on this thread I'd say it is clear you have none.
Click to expand...


Back at ya Sock asshole.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very salient point.  I have thought this from the very beginning.  It is one of the reasons why I found the whole theory of the victims and their families not being real to be species at best.
> 
> It doesn't however discount the possibility that perhaps some of the victims might not have existed, those whose parents are plants for political purposes, nor does it preclude the possibility that the elements that carried out the massacre were working with pro-gun control elements within the tyrannical portions within the global elites who wish to exert more control over the populace.
> 
> This is, by far the most likely scenario.  Look, it has fooled you.  Take a real school, one where the families are already pro- gun control.  Take rogue elements of the CIA, and massacre some children with a highly trained sharp shooter that was trained in Iraq or Afghanistan.  It is literally, child's play for him.  Meanwhile, another agent kills Adam Lanza and his mother and takes the body to the school using a petty criminal's car and drops the body off.
> 
> Piece of cake.
> 
> Gun control accomplished.  Or so they would think.
> 
> Unfortunately, most Americans believe that the occasional school massacre is the price of freedom, whether they are the bullets of a mad man or the lunatic government's conspiracy to manipulate the populace. . . . It makes no difference.  That is the price of freedom.  Big brother will have to do more to fool the population into voluntarily surrendering it's freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the various mass shootings performed by the government, then?
> 
> If not, why would they need to do this particular one?  Why not simply push gun control after every event and hope it eventually sticks?  If the government is not the one behind all the mass shootings that happen in this country, then there are plenty to go around and seemingly no need to create more.
> 
> And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.
Click to expand...

 using Mr. squeal's logic then this nonspiracy goes back even further then sandy hook:Charles Joseph Whitman (June 24, 1941  August 1, 1966) was an engineering student and former United States Marine, who killed seventeen people and wounded thirty-two others in a mass shooting rampage located in and around the Tower of the University of Texas in Austin on the afternoon of August 1, 1966. Three people were shot and killed inside the university's tower and eleven others were murdered after Whitman fired at random from the 28th-floor observation deck of the Main Building. Whitman was shot and killed by Austin Police Officer Houston McCoy.[1][2][3][4][5]

Prior to the shootings at the University of Texas, Whitman had murdered both his wife and mother in Austin
Charles Whitman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your guy sounds like a real Nazi piece of shit. Oh, and they are going to address it. With more surveillance and imprisonment. Ya think they passed the NDAA just for the hell of it? It will be used on dissenters. Bet on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always hide under your bed, Princess, and how does that Harvard prof's POV make him a a Nazi? Your paranoia is running wild again today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...


Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can always hide under your bed, Princess, and how does that Harvard prof's POV make him a a Nazi? Your paranoia is running wild again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
Click to expand...


Hey Sock, you just proposed Big Brother 'address' this perceived problem. So how do you propose he do that? What does your Nazi Hero suggest? This should be good.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented the possibilities. Individuals can decide for themselves. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> that's not the biggest lie you've ever told but it's close. since you started this thread, you've proceeded in a manner that screams it's a conspiracy now like the true coward you are you now attempt and fail to say I don't really believe it but it's a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot say with definitive certainty that it was or wasn't a Hoax. And neither can anyone else on this Board. I presented the possibilities. I'm sorry you can't handle that. Maybe you shouldn't come here anymore? Just a thought anyway.
Click to expand...







don't flatter yourself paulie, what you presented is concisely described in the above pic.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, we've already been down this road. Just more silly shaming "Go tell the parents that" Bullshit. You would never be allowed to question these parents. So the point is moot.
> 
> Shame and Ridicule: The most powerful weapons used by the Government/Media Complex.
Click to expand...

once again paulie deflects badly AB is not the you paulie, you are the you he's talking about


----------



## Truthmatters

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can always hide under your bed, Princess, and how does that Harvard prof's POV make him a a Nazi? Your paranoia is running wild again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
Click to expand...


he lives in a world full of lies.

Now his lies are threatening the lives of children.

Hes a sociopath and doesnt care.

i truely hate this poster


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.
> 
> (Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )
> 
> But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.
> 
> Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.
> 
> If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.
> 
> We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth.
> 
> Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> The cattle have been trained well. They think if they just ridicule & shame, it will stop people from asking real questions. And unfortunately, that tactic does usually work. But it doesn't work on everyone. Keep being curious and suspicious. Never stop asking questions. Thanks for the reply.
Click to expand...

meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sock, you just proposed Big Brother 'address' this perceived problem. So how do you propose he do that? What does your Nazi Hero suggest? This should be good.
Click to expand...


If you weren't such a paranoid CT asshole you would have already read and absorbed what I am saying, Princess. From post #1130 "That said it is dangerous for all of us to have such distrust [of our gov't] as some are compelled to act violently on it. *It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can*."
Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.
> 
> (Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )
> 
> But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.
> 
> Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.
> 
> If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.
> 
> We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth.
> 
> Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> The cattle have been trained well. They think if they just ridicule & shame, it will stop people from asking real questions. And unfortunately, that tactic does usually work. But it doesn't work on everyone. Keep being curious and suspicious. Never stop asking questions. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
> you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.
Click to expand...


Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.


----------



## Truthmatters

you are advocating calling child victims of a mass murder LIARS who need to be punished for their lies.

You travel so low you leave snail trails


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sock, you just proposed Big Brother 'address' this perceived problem. So how do you propose he do that? What does your Nazi Hero suggest? This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a paranoid CT asshole you would have already read and absorbed what I am saying, Princess. From post #1130 "That said it is dangerous for all of us to have such distrust [of our gov't] as some are compelled to act violently on it. *It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can*."
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi?
Click to expand...


Nice dodge-attempt there Sock. I asked you a simple question. What do you and your Nazi Hero propose doing to 'Address' your perceived problem? I'll wait.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> The cattle have been trained well. They think if they just ridicule & shame, it will stop people from asking real questions. And unfortunately, that tactic does usually work. But it doesn't work on everyone. Keep being curious and suspicious. Never stop asking questions. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
> you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
Click to expand...

another meaningless repeated false declaration by paulie..


----------



## Truthmatters

why are you LYING about dead children to support an historically failed platform?


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> why are you LYING about dead children to support an historically failed platform?



What am i lying about, and how do you know? I'll wait.


----------



## daws101

Truthmatters said:


> why are you LYING about dead children to support an historically failed platform?


paulie could care less about a failed platform. he has a pathological need for attention.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you LYING about dead children to support an historically failed platform?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am i lying about, and how do you know? I'll wait.
Click to expand...

you mean now or since you learned to speak?
how do "we "know? you're breathing...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
> you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another meaningless repeated false declaration by paulie..
Click to expand...


Yet you haven't proved anything i said, to be false declarations. I'll wait.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you LYING about dead children to support an historically failed platform?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am i lying about, and how do you know? I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean now or since you learned to speak?
> how do "we "know? you're breathing...
Click to expand...


Ok, there hollow head. Whatever you say.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> another meaningless repeated false declaration by paulie..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proved anything i said, to be false declarations. I'll wait.
Click to expand...

it's all false so it proves itself..


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see Paulie tell the parents of the Sandy Hook victims that their murders were a hoax.
> 
> Shit.....................if someone would like to take up a fund, I'd help to pay for Paulie and another member of this board to fly him up there, and even rent a room for him to try to sell his bullshit points.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'd contribute to anyone that wanted to tell Sandy Hook parents it was all a hoax.
> 
> Anyone else wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.
> 
> (Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )
> 
> But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.
> 
> Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.
> 
> If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.
> 
> We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth.
> 
> Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents*. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
Click to expand...


Really, Princess? Do you make this silly CTBS up as you go or are you working from a script?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another meaningless repeated false declaration by paulie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't proved anything i said, to be false declarations. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all false so it proves itself..
Click to expand...


Typical pea-brained empty response. Call people liars, but then pussy out by not proving anything. But hey, we can't expect much from you wacky Sock Trolls i guess.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  I'm game.  I'm sure Paulie and I would love to go and meet the families of those victims and ask them a few questions.  I have lots and lots of friends that are wondering why they could just roll over and just do what the government tells them.  I am a father, and I WOULD NEVER accept the treatment and explanations that the government gave those families.  But they are being well guarded until all legislative and executive means to pass gun control have been exhausted.  Sorry.
> 
> (Frankly, I'm curious to see if those are indeed even real families with real children.  That's how deep this crazy hoax some are suggesting this thing could have gone.  If I am there in person, and can investigate, I could tell everyone here if these kids actually did at one time exist. )
> 
> But you know what?  Those parents AREN'T allowed to talk to the press or any one for that matter.  That is why this who thing is fishy.  Only certain parents are allowed prepared, pre-approved statements.
> 
> Perhaps there is a kernel of truth to the official story.  If there is, you can be damn sure, what ever the truth is, we will not know it until the gun control debate is long over.
> 
> If my kid had been killed, I would want to know why he wasn't immediately rushed to the hospital.  I would want to know why I didn't get to see his body, etc.  There is a whole lot else I would want to know.
> 
> We would take photos and video for everyone here on the site, and go interview many of the people here and ask them questions for the forum, questions could be submitted that we all want asked.  I fully support the idea.  I am SO SICK of the elites dividing us.  There ARE NO conservatives.  There ARE NO liberals.  There are only Americans.  The elites seek to divide, it is the oldest strategy in the book.  It keeps the focus off their crimes and divides us, it take the focus off the truth.
> 
> Once we got done there, everyone on this forum would know the truth, and we would stand together, satisfied with what we had found.  I would not go with any preconceived notion.  I would not go trying to prove the official story, nor go trying to prove a conspiracy.  I would just go trying to uncover the inconsistencies and why we have to wait for answers until gun-control legislation is passed.  Chances are, all of the questions you have would not be answered though.  And that, in itself, would be answer enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents*. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, Princess? Do you make this silly CTBS up as you go or are you working from a script?
Click to expand...


Try getting in touch with the parents for an interview. Let us all know how that works out. Good luck.


----------



## SAYIT

Truthmatters said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, label all dissenters 'Crazy Paranoid Conspiracy Theorists.' And then round them up for imprisonment. You and your Hero are true pieces of shit. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he lives in a world full of lies.
> Now his lies are threatening the lives of children.
> Hes a sociopath and doesnt care.
> i truely hate this poster
Click to expand...


Poor Pauli is overwhelmed by reality and firmly in the grip of his raging paranoia and as such he is a strong candidate for professional help and pity but not hate. His CT ramblings and those of like-minded CTs are, as you said, a very real danger when one of them loses control and fetches his guns. I too am disgusted by how they use the Sandy Hook victims as an excuse to vent their paranoid rage against the machine. It's pathetic, really but Pauli is a very sick puppy.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is rounding anybody up for imprisonment you crazy, paranoid CT and you still haven't explained how you concluded that Harvard prof is a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he lives in a world full of lies.
> Now his lies are threatening the lives of children.
> Hes a sociopath and doesnt care.
> i truely hate this poster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Pauli is overwhelmed by reality and firmly in the grip of his raging paranoia and as such he is a srong candidate for professional help and pity but not hate. His CT ramblings and those of like-minded CTs are, as you said, a very real danger when one of them loses control and fetches his guns. I too am disgusted by how they use the Sandy Hook victims as an excuse to vent their paranoid rage against the machine. It's pathetic, really but Pauli is a very sick puppy.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to explain your Nazi Hero's plans for 'Addressing' your awful perceived problem. Please enlighten us on your plans. I need a good laugh. Go for it.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> The cattle have been trained well. They think if they just ridicule & shame, it will stop people from asking real questions. And unfortunately, that tactic does usually work. But it doesn't work on everyone. Keep being curious and suspicious. Never stop asking questions. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
> you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
Click to expand...


Woo, you're flamin' nuts, Princess. Now take a deep breath and a chill pill.
Nobody is rounding you up,  and nobody is disappearing those peeps. It's all in your head.
Once you are calm please explain how you determined that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi and provide some credible support for your silliness about the fams of the Sandy Hook victims.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Parents are on all full Lock-Down. Unless you're a member of an approved Government/Media Complex Outlet, you're not getting anywhere near these Parents*. And even if you were allowed to ask real questions, why would they tell you anything? The whole "Go tell the parents that" is just more lame shaming attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Princess? Do you make this silly CTBS up as you go or are you working from a script?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try getting in touch with the parents for an interview. Let us all know how that works out. Good luck.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know where to begin, Princess, and I have no interest in bothering those peeps. Now quit deflecting and post something which supports your claim ... something other than that which comes from the little voices in your microwave. And while you are at it please explain how you determined that Harvard Law prof is a Nazi. As always you've got NUTTIN'. Woo.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> meaning you haven't got the balls to try it yourself.
> you're one of those assholes who will provoke a fight  and pull his skirts and run away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo, you're flamin' nuts, Princess. Now take a deep breath and a chill pill.
> Nobody is rounding you up,  and nobody is disappearing those peeps. It's all in your head.
> Once you are calm please explain how you determined that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi and provide some credible support for your silliness about the fams of the Sandy Hook victims.
Click to expand...


 You're such a Nazi douche. Still waiting for you to explain your 'Final Solution' plan for all us 'crazy' Conspiracy people. Did you even bother to read your Nazi Hero's entire plan? Somehow i doubt you did. You just don't have the intellect or attention span. But i'll wait a little longer. I love a good laugh.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> he lives in a world full of lies.
> Now his lies are threatening the lives of children.
> Hes a sociopath and doesnt care.
> i truely hate this poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Pauli is overwhelmed by reality and firmly in the grip of his raging paranoia and as such he is a srong candidate for professional help and pity but not hate. His CT ramblings and those of like-minded CTs are, as you said, a very real danger when one of them loses control and fetches his guns. I too am disgusted by how they use the Sandy Hook victims as an excuse to vent their paranoid rage against the machine. It's pathetic, really but Pauli is a very sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain your Nazi Hero's plans for 'Addressing' your awful perceived problem. Please enlighten us on your plans. I need a good laugh. Go for it.
Click to expand...


Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
*"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing there toughguy. Anyone outside the approved Government/Media Complex sphere, will immediately be labelled a "Baby-Hating, America-Hating, Crazy Tinfoil Hat-Wearing, Nutjob." You yourself do that all day here. So like i said, you won't get anywhere near the parents. They're on full Lock-Down. And in time, they'll disappear into oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo, you're flamin' nuts, Princess. Now take a deep breath and a chill pill.
> Nobody is rounding you up,  and nobody is disappearing those peeps. It's all in your head.
> Once you are calm please explain how you determined that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi and provide some credible support for your silliness about the fams of the Sandy Hook victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a Nazi douche. Still waiting for you to explain your 'Final Solution' plan for all us 'crazy' Conspiracy people. Did you even bother to read your Nazi Hero's entire plan? Somehow i doubt you did. You just don't have the intellect or attention span. But i'll wait a little longer. I love a good laugh.
Click to expand...


More lame deflection. If you need a good laugh, Princess, either look in the mirror or at that which is in your hand.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Pauli is overwhelmed by reality and firmly in the grip of his raging paranoia and as such he is a srong candidate for professional help and pity but not hate. His CT ramblings and those of like-minded CTs are, as you said, a very real danger when one of them loses control and fetches his guns. I too am disgusted by how they use the Sandy Hook victims as an excuse to vent their paranoid rage against the machine. It's pathetic, really but Pauli is a very sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain your Nazi Hero's plans for 'Addressing' your awful perceived problem. Please enlighten us on your plans. I need a good laugh. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
> For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
> *"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
> If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
Click to expand...


You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain your Nazi Hero's plans for 'Addressing' your awful perceived problem. Please enlighten us on your plans. I need a good laugh. Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
> For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
> *"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
> If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
Click to expand...

first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
> For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
> *"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
> If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
Click to expand...


Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
Click to expand...

only in your deceased mind are we the same, it's just more proof of your tenuous grip on reality.
time is running out..? are you gonna do us all a favor and step out in front of a bus?
if not I've got all the time in the world.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain your Nazi Hero's plans for 'Addressing' your awful perceived problem. Please enlighten us on your plans. I need a good laugh. Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
> For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
> *"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
> If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
Click to expand...


Wow! You really are every bit as stupid as you seem.
*"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can"* means exactly what it says. No hidden meaning. No nefarious plans. I want the gov't to be more open and more honest in an effort to engender more trust from us and less stupidity from you.
Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo. I thought 9/11 Hand Job was this board's biggest hand job but you make him look like a stud.
> For the 3rd and last time [from post #1130]:
> *"It is time the gov't acts to dispel the myths to the extent that it can."*
> If you need me to explain that you are far too stupid to play with a computer.
> Now perhaps you will stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
Click to expand...


As with his belief that the Sandy Hook fams are "locked down" and about to "disappear," the Nazi Harvard Law Nazi is strictly a figment of his paranoid imagination. That boy is a flamer.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
Click to expand...


The only one here talking about silencing or getting rid of anyone is - drum roll, please - YOU, and you are one monumentally stupid CT.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your deceased mind are we the same, it's just more proof of your tenuous grip on reality.
> time is running out..? are you gonna do us all a favor and step out in front of a bus?
> if not I've got all the time in the world.
Click to expand...


Lame Sock. You got nothin. Good luck with that 'Final Solution' fantasy.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your deceased mind are we the same, it's just more proof of your tenuous grip on reality.
> time is running out..? are you gonna do us all a favor and step out in front of a bus?
> if not I've got all the time in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame Sock. You got nothin. Good luck with that 'Final Solution' fantasy.
Click to expand...


Damn ... no wonder Ron Paul retired. With flamin' idiots like you up his ass it was his only choice. I can't believe just how stupid you are.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here talking about silencing or getting rid of anyone is - drum roll, please - YOU, and you are one monumentally stupid CT.
Click to expand...


So says the dunce who doesn't even know what his Professor Hero is proposing. You're the type who gets real excited and distracted when you see shiny objects huh? You saw the word 'Professor' and then got all worked up. You really don't have a clue about what he's talking about huh? If you did, you would explain it. But i'm done wit ya now. You're clueless and useless. Have a nice day.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here talking about silencing or getting rid of anyone is - drum roll, please - YOU, and you are one monumentally stupid CT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the dunce who doesn't even know what his Professor Hero is proposing. You're the type who gets real excited and distracted when you see shiny objects huh? You saw the word 'Professor' and then got all worked up. You really don't have a clue about what he's talking about huh? If you did, you would explain it. But i'm done wit ya now. You're clueless and useless. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


You didn't even read his paper you flaming idiot. He says nothing about rounding up idiot paranoids like you or, for that matter, anybody. Why the hell would anyone want to be responsible for your care? He blames the gov't for America's distrust of it and, like me, wants it to be more open and honest in order to lower the violent rage in not-too-brights like, well, like you.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here talking about silencing or getting rid of anyone is - drum roll, please - YOU, and you are one monumentally stupid CT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the dunce who doesn't even know what his Professor Hero is proposing. You're the type who gets real excited and distracted when you see shiny objects huh? You saw the word 'Professor' and then got all worked up. You really don't have a clue about what he's talking about huh? If you did, you would explain it. But i'm done wit ya now. You're clueless and useless. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't even read his paper you flaming idiot. He says nothing about rounding up idiot paranoids l like you or, for that matter, anybody. Why the hell would anyone want to be responsible for your care? He blames the gov't for America's distrust of it and, like me, wants it to be more open and honest in order to lower the violent rage in not-too-brights like, well, like you.
Click to expand...


Where is all this "violent rage" against Government, that you and your buddy are screeching about? All i see for the most part, is Sheep-Like Obedience from the masses. But i'll let you and your Hero point out all this perceived "viloent rage" going on against Government. I'm a fair person, i'll give you another shot.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the dunce who doesn't even know what his Professor Hero is proposing. You're the type who gets real excited and distracted when you see shiny objects huh? You saw the word 'Professor' and then got all worked up. You really don't have a clue about what he's talking about huh? If you did, you would explain it. But i'm done wit ya now. You're clueless and useless. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't even read his paper you flaming idiot. He says nothing about rounding up idiot paranoids l like you or, for that matter, anybody. Why the hell would anyone want to be responsible for your care? He blames the gov't for America's distrust of it and, like me, wants it to be more open and honest in order to lower the violent rage in not-too-brights like, well, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is all this "violent rage" against Government, that you and your buddy are screeching about? All i see for the most part, is Sheep-Like Obedience from the masses. But i'll let you and your Hero point out all this perceived "viloent rage" going on against Government. I'm a fair person, i'll give you another shot.
Click to expand...


And I'll be more than happy to provide you with links to the violence paranoid not-too-brights like you have perpetrated but first you must be "fair" enough to finish what you started. 
Stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
I mean, it's only fair, right?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't even read his paper you flaming idiot. He says nothing about rounding up idiot paranoids l like you or, for that matter, anybody. Why the hell would anyone want to be responsible for your care? He blames the gov't for America's distrust of it and, like me, wants it to be more open and honest in order to lower the violent rage in not-too-brights like, well, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all this "violent rage" against Government, that you and your buddy are screeching about? All i see for the most part, is Sheep-Like Obedience from the masses. But i'll let you and your Hero point out all this perceived "viloent rage" going on against Government. I'm a fair person, i'll give you another shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll be more than happy to provide you with links to the violence paranoid not-too-brights like you have perpetrated but first you must be "fair" enough to finish what you started.
> Stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> I mean, it's only fair, right?
Click to expand...


First i'll wait for all your examples of "violent rage" against Government going on in this country. Because so far all i'm getting from you two, is that you have a big problem with those who refuse to Goose Step with you.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all this "violent rage" against Government, that you and your buddy are screeching about? All i see for the most part, is Sheep-Like Obedience from the masses. But i'll let you and your Hero point out all this perceived "viloent rage" going on against Government. I'm a fair person, i'll give you another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be more than happy to provide you with links to the violence paranoid not-too-brights like you have perpetrated but first you must be "fair" enough to finish what you started.
> Stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> I mean, it's only fair, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First i'll wait for all your examples of "violent rage" against Government going on in this country. Because so far all i'm getting from you two, is that you have a big problem with those who refuse to Goose Step with you.
Click to expand...


Yeah ... "fair person my ass." Empty-headed CT loon is more like it but here's just 1 rage against the machine attack on this country. I'm guessing you've never heard of it. I'm also guessing you will continue to deflect and run rather than try to support the CT silliness you dumped here today:

Forensic evidence quickly linked McVeigh and Terry Nichols to the attack; Nichols was arrested,[10] and within days both were charged. Michael and Lori Fortier were later identified as accomplices. McVeigh, an American militia movement sympathizer who was a Gulf War veteran, had detonated an explosive-filled Ryder rental truck parked in front of the building. McVeigh's co-conspirator, Terry Nichols, had assisted in the bomb preparation. Motivated by his hatred of the federal government and angered by what he perceived as its mishandling of the Waco Siege (1993) and the Ruby Ridge incident (1992), McVeigh timed his attack to coincide with the second anniversary of the deadly fire that ended the siege at Waco.

Oklahoma City bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.


You don't remember because it is convenient to forget.  People who have known the truth, back when the government wasn't as corrupted did not forget, so that past assault weapons ban was rolled back when the hysteria and manufactured event passed.  Yes, history repeats itself.





http://jacobsm.com/projfree/report_on_waco.html
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700020756/Ruling-reveals-CIA-involvement-in-Oklahoma-City-bombing-investigation.html?pg=all
http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg1/index.html


----------



## MisterBeale

http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg2/index.html


> Somewhere between ten and fifteen explosives experts and professional engineers have written strongly worded opinions that the Murrah building had to have been destroyed by interior bombs and that the ANFO truck could not have done the damage. These experts included a NASA scientist and demolition experts who have worked in the field for thirty years. What is most eye-opening is that even a government report concluded that the ANFO truck bomb couldn't have possibly destroyed the Murrah building. In early 1997, Wright Laboratory at Elgin Air Force Base in Florida constructed a concrete, steel-reinforced structure that was similar to the Murrah Building, and then did a series of explosions to test bomb effects. The Air Force structure was not nearly as structurally as sound as the Murrah Building, and the bombs used against it were more powerful than a 4,800 pound ANFO bomb. Minimal damage was done to the structure. Afterwards, the Air Force released a 56-page report that was entitled Case Study Relating Blast Effects to the Events of April 19, 1995, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. The report, which included an extensive technical analysis that the Air Force commissioned from construction and demolition expert John Culberston, concluded that ". . . it is impossible to ascribe the damage that occurred on April 19, 1995 to a single truck bomb containing 4,800 lbs. of ANFO . . . It must be concluded that the damage at the Murrah Building is not the result of the truck bomb itself, but rather due to other factors such as locally placed charges within the building itself . . . The procedures used to cause the damage to the Murrah Building are therefore more involved and complex than simply parking a truck and leaving . . ." Six explosives experts strongly agreed with the report's findings.
> 
> Apparently, Elgin Air Force Base isn't the only government group that came to these conclusions. In his Vanity Fair article, Gore Vidal pointed out that Strategic Investment newsletter (20 March 1996) wrote: "A classified report prepared by two independent Pentagon experts has concluded that the destruction of the Federal building in Oklahoma City last April was caused by five separate bombs . . . Sources close to the study say Timothy McVeigh did play a role in the bombing but 'peripherally,' as a 'useful idiot.'"
> 
> Brigadier General (ret.) Partin has been the most vocal of the critics of the government's one-bomb, one-man scenario. During his thirty-one year Air Force career, General Partin's expertise was explosives. During that time, he designed warheads, "had a lot of experience in combat damage evaluation", was trained in all the pertinent military laboratories, and was one of the government's foremost--if not the foremost--experts on explosives. "When I first looked at the reports coming out of Oklahoma I knew that the truth was not coming out. The media was pretty much confused, or passing out disinformation, and I think some of the officials down there were passing out disinformation, and what was going on down there was totally at odds with what I had twenty-five years experience of knowing," General Partin has said. To Partin, the contention that the ANFO truck bomb did the damage to the Murrah Building is "absurd". Within a month of April 19, 1995, the General had prepared a technical analysis of the bombing. In the report, Partin made it clear that by the time the blast wave from the ANFO truck bomb had hit the building it would not have had anywhere near enough psi (pounds of pressure per square inch) to collapse the steel-reinforced concrete columns. (By the time the ANFO blast wave hit the columns it would have been yielding 25-375 psi; the yield strength of concrete is 3,500-5,000 psi.) The report also made it clear that larger, thicker columns further away from the truck bomb came down, while smaller columns much closer to the truck were undamaged. "You don't have to go any further than that to know that you had demolition charges on those larger columns. There's no other explanation for it . . . Unless you believe in magic," Partin said. General Partin examined hundreds of photos of the destroyed building, and his in depth report listed the many other reasons why he can see &#65533;clearly, clearly&#65533;with a very high probability . . . with a high level of confidence" exactly where interior bombs were placed. Partin eventually delivered his analysis to all 535 senators and congressmen. In his cover letter to the politicians, he pleaded that the "Congress take steps to assure that evidence in Oklahoma City be evaluated by a collection of demolition experts from the private sector before the building is demolished." If experts had been able to examine the building closely, they could have reported definitively how the building was bombed. On 23 May 1995, though, just 34 days after the bombing, the Murrah Building was destroyed, and the rubble was buried in a landfill that is surrounded by a chain link fence and guarded by security personnel. "This is a classic cover-up of immense proportions," the General said.


People who took the time to independently investigate the Oklahoma city bombing know that it was a false flag event to take the wind out of and discredit the "militia" movement.  There isn't a whole lot else to it.


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, all that planning and all those parents who agreed to sacrifice their kids lives for gun control that isn't going to happen................
> 
> You people are as crazy as the shooter was...........


Any parents and citizens in Sandy Hooke of this (theoretical) false flag need not be any wiser to this than any one on this forum.  In the situation I had just described, I don't see why you infer that they would be in on it.  The only people that need be in on it are the couple of CIA agents, a few trained actors, perhaps some well paid (CFR/Jesuit/Mason) media. . . . that's about it.  Oh, and of course the notice of death if anyone even thinks of going whistle blower.  Make the pay offs high, and the penalties severe if they go rogue, it's all about getting the right people.

Sometimes, we don't know the truth until they hit their death bed.  

Look into E. Howard Hunt.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Go tell it to the parents........


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg2/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between ten and fifteen explosives experts and professional engineers have written strongly worded opinions that the Murrah building had to have been destroyed by interior bombs and that the ANFO truck could not have done the damage. These experts included a NASA scientist and demolition experts who have worked in the field for thirty years. What is most eye-opening is that even a government report concluded that the ANFO truck bomb couldn't have possibly destroyed the Murrah building. In early 1997, Wright Laboratory at Elgin Air Force Base in Florida constructed a concrete, steel-reinforced structure that was similar to the Murrah Building, and then did a series of explosions to test bomb effects. The Air Force structure was not nearly as structurally as sound as the Murrah Building, and the bombs used against it were more powerful than a 4,800 pound ANFO bomb. Minimal damage was done to the structure. Afterwards, the Air Force released a 56-page report that was entitled Case Study Relating Blast Effects to the Events of April 19, 1995, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. The report, which included an extensive technical analysis that the Air Force commissioned from construction and demolition expert John Culberston, concluded that ". . . it is impossible to ascribe the damage that occurred on April 19, 1995 to a single truck bomb containing 4,800 lbs. of ANFO . . . It must be concluded that the damage at the Murrah Building is not the result of the truck bomb itself, but rather due to other factors such as locally placed charges within the building itself . . . The procedures used to cause the damage to the Murrah Building are therefore more involved and complex than simply parking a truck and leaving . . ." Six explosives experts strongly agreed with the report's findings.
> 
> Apparently, Elgin Air Force Base isn't the only government group that came to these conclusions. In his Vanity Fair article, Gore Vidal pointed out that Strategic Investment newsletter (20 March 1996) wrote: "A classified report prepared by two independent Pentagon experts has concluded that the destruction of the Federal building in Oklahoma City last April was caused by five separate bombs . . . Sources close to the study say Timothy McVeigh did play a role in the bombing but 'peripherally,' as a 'useful idiot.'"
> 
> Brigadier General (ret.) Partin has been the most vocal of the critics of the government's one-bomb, one-man scenario. During his thirty-one year Air Force career, General Partin's expertise was explosives. During that time, he designed warheads, "had a lot of experience in combat damage evaluation", was trained in all the pertinent military laboratories, and was one of the government's foremost--if not the foremost--experts on explosives. "When I first looked at the reports coming out of Oklahoma I knew that the truth was not coming out. The media was pretty much confused, or passing out disinformation, and I think some of the officials down there were passing out disinformation, and what was going on down there was totally at odds with what I had twenty-five years experience of knowing," General Partin has said. To Partin, the contention that the ANFO truck bomb did the damage to the Murrah Building is "absurd". Within a month of April 19, 1995, the General had prepared a technical analysis of the bombing. In the report, Partin made it clear that by the time the blast wave from the ANFO truck bomb had hit the building it would not have had anywhere near enough psi (pounds of pressure per square inch) to collapse the steel-reinforced concrete columns. (By the time the ANFO blast wave hit the columns it would have been yielding 25-375 psi; the yield strength of concrete is 3,500-5,000 psi.) The report also made it clear that larger, thicker columns further away from the truck bomb came down, while smaller columns much closer to the truck were undamaged. "You don't have to go any further than that to know that you had demolition charges on those larger columns. There's no other explanation for it . . . Unless you believe in magic," Partin said. General Partin examined hundreds of photos of the destroyed building, and his in depth report listed the many other reasons why he can see &#65533;clearly, clearly&#65533;with a very high probability . . . with a high level of confidence" exactly where interior bombs were placed. Partin eventually delivered his analysis to all 535 senators and congressmen. In his cover letter to the politicians, he pleaded that the "Congress take steps to assure that evidence in Oklahoma City be evaluated by a collection of demolition experts from the private sector before the building is demolished." If experts had been able to examine the building closely, they could have reported definitively how the building was bombed. On 23 May 1995, though, just 34 days after the bombing, the Murrah Building was destroyed, and the rubble was buried in a landfill that is surrounded by a chain link fence and guarded by security personnel. "This is a classic cover-up of immense proportions," the General said.
> 
> 
> 
> People who took the time to independently investigate the Oklahoma city bombing know that it was a false flag event to take the wind out of and discredit the "militia" movement.  There isn't a whole lot else to it.
Click to expand...


Just a question. Is there nothing in the history of mankind to which you won't attach some silly CT? Nothing?


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember because it is convenient to forget.  People who have known the truth, back when the government wasn't as corrupted did not forget, so that past assault weapons ban was rolled back when the hysteria and manufactured event passed.  Yes, history repeats itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jacobsm.com/projfree/report_on_waco.html
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700020756/Ruling-reveals-CIA-involvement-in-Oklahoma-City-bombing-investigation.html?pg=all
> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg1/index.html
Click to expand...


Or maybe I don't remember because I was 20 years old at the time, and I don't have a great memory?

No, no, it must be because it's 'convenient' to forget.  

I also wonder what makes you think the government is so much more corrupt than it was a mere 20 years ago?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be more than happy to provide you with links to the violence paranoid not-too-brights like you have perpetrated but first you must be "fair" enough to finish what you started.
> Stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi? And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> I mean, it's only fair, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First i'll wait for all your examples of "violent rage" against Government going on in this country. Because so far all i'm getting from you two, is that you have a big problem with those who refuse to Goose Step with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ... "fair person my ass." Empty-headed CT loon is more like it but here's just 1 rage against the machine attack on this country. I'm guessing you've never heard of it. I'm also guessing you will continue to deflect and run rather than try to support the CT silliness you dumped here today:
> 
> Forensic evidence quickly linked McVeigh and Terry Nichols to the attack; Nichols was arrested,[10] and within days both were charged. Michael and Lori Fortier were later identified as accomplices. McVeigh, an American militia movement sympathizer who was a Gulf War veteran, had detonated an explosive-filled Ryder rental truck parked in front of the building. McVeigh's co-conspirator, Terry Nichols, had assisted in the bomb preparation. Motivated by his hatred of the federal government and angered by what he perceived as its mishandling of the Waco Siege (1993) and the Ruby Ridge incident (1992), McVeigh timed his attack to coincide with the second anniversary of the deadly fire that ended the siege at Waco.
> 
> Oklahoma City bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Ha Ha, so predictable. One attack that happened 20yrs ago. Got anything else for us? Because with all this violent rage against Government going on, you must have many more current examples. I'll wait.


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember because it is convenient to forget.  People who have known the truth, back when the government wasn't as corrupted did not forget, so that past assault weapons ban was rolled back when the hysteria and manufactured event passed.  Yes, history repeats itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jacobsm.com/projfree/report_on_waco.html
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700020756/Ruling-reveals-CIA-involvement-in-Oklahoma-City-bombing-investigation.html?pg=all
> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg1/index.html
Click to expand...


No one even lost their job over that horrific debacle. Government got away with mass murder. Simple as that. Truly sad.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> First i'll wait for all your examples of "violent rage" against Government going on in this country. Because so far all i'm getting from you two, is that you have a big problem with those who refuse to Goose Step with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... "fair person my ass." Empty-headed CT loon is more like it but here's just 1 rage against the machine attack on this country. I'm guessing you've never heard of it. I'm also guessing you will continue to deflect and run rather than try to support the CT silliness you dumped here today:
> 
> Forensic evidence quickly linked McVeigh and Terry Nichols to the attack; Nichols was arrested,[10] and within days both were charged. Michael and Lori Fortier were later identified as accomplices. McVeigh, an American militia movement sympathizer who was a Gulf War veteran, had detonated an explosive-filled Ryder rental truck parked in front of the building. McVeigh's co-conspirator, Terry Nichols, had assisted in the bomb preparation. Motivated by his hatred of the federal government and angered by what he perceived as its mishandling of the Waco Siege (1993) and the Ruby Ridge incident (1992), McVeigh timed his attack to coincide with the second anniversary of the deadly fire that ended the siege at Waco.
> 
> Oklahoma City bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, so predictable. One attack that happened 20yrs ago. Got anything else for us? Because with all this violent rage against Government going on, you must have many more current examples. I'll wait.
Click to expand...


You're so stupid. 
The Oklahoma City bombing was 1995. Now take off your fuzzy bunny slippers and try to figure how many years ago that was. When you're finished with that task kindly stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi. And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
I mean, it's only fair that you tell the truth, right Princess, and you're such a fair guy.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... "fair person my ass." Empty-headed CT loon is more like it but here's just 1 rage against the machine attack on this country. I'm guessing you've never heard of it. I'm also guessing you will continue to deflect and run rather than try to support the CT silliness you dumped here today:
> 
> Forensic evidence quickly linked McVeigh and Terry Nichols to the attack; Nichols was arrested,[10] and within days both were charged. Michael and Lori Fortier were later identified as accomplices. McVeigh, an American militia movement sympathizer who was a Gulf War veteran, had detonated an explosive-filled Ryder rental truck parked in front of the building. McVeigh's co-conspirator, Terry Nichols, had assisted in the bomb preparation. Motivated by his hatred of the federal government and angered by what he perceived as its mishandling of the Waco Siege (1993) and the Ruby Ridge incident (1992), McVeigh timed his attack to coincide with the second anniversary of the deadly fire that ended the siege at Waco.
> 
> Oklahoma City bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, so predictable. One attack that happened 20yrs ago. Got anything else for us? Because with all this violent rage against Government going on, you must have many more current examples. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so stupid.
> The Oklahoma City bombing was 1995. Now take off your fuzzy bunny slippers and try to figure how many years ago that was. When you're finished with that task kindly stop spinning and crying wolf and acting like a paranoid asshole long enough to to explain how you determined from his paper that Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein is a Nazi. And please post some credible support for your claim that the fams of the Sandy Hook vic's are "locked down" and soon to "disappear."
> I mean, it's only fair that you tell the truth, right Princess, and you're such a fair guy.
Click to expand...


Yes, but you and your Professor buddy are claiming that there's all this awful violent rage against Government going on. So lets have it. Give us your proof. Because like i said, all i'm getting from you two dunces so far, is that you just want everyone to be like you and join in on your Goose Stepping. But that's just too bad, it is still America. People can have their own beliefs. They don't have to worship Government.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And I believe that you CT'ers are fucked in the head.....

That's my belief, and I'll hang on to it.

Not that our government is Lilly White, they've done some things that you haven't dreamed about. But nothing like what you want to be true.....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> And I believe that you CT'ers are fucked in the head.....
> 
> That's my belief, and I'll hang on to it.
> 
> Not that our government is Lilly White, they've done some things that you haven't dreamed about. But nothing like what you want to be true.....



That's cool. I feel pretty much the same way about you loyal Goose Steppers. Just so lost in your Goose Stepper Bliss. It's actually very sad.


----------



## SFC Ollie

yes you are...


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't explained your solution to your awful scary problem. What do you and your Nazi asshole buddy propose? You're being deceptively vague. So give us a tangible plan or solutions. How are you gonna silence or get rid of all these Citizens you despise? Please enlighten us. After all, it's you that has the problem with these people. So what do you plan on doing about them? This is your last chance to explain yourself. I don't have all day. Are you capable of intelligently articulating you and your Nazi Hero's vision or not? I'll wait a little bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> first you must explain how you know the prof is a Nazi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with his belief that the Sandy Hook fams are "locked down" and about to "disappear," the Nazi Harvard Law Nazi is strictly a figment of his paranoid imagination. That boy is a flamer.
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're the same Sock, why don't you go ahead and explain your plan to silence or get rid of all these people you disagree with. You haven't articulated a tangible plan or solution yet. You've only spewed vague nonsense so far. Time is running out.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your deceased mind are we the same, it's just more proof of your tenuous grip on reality.
> time is running out..? are you gonna do us all a favor and step out in front of a bus?
> if not I've got all the time in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame Sock. You got nothin. Good luck with that 'Final Solution' fantasy.
Click to expand...

really? if I've got nothing ,why is it you're the only one here who is repeatedly referring to a final solution.
I've got you to show everyone reading how your sick and twisted mind works!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit/sayit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And I believe that you CT'ers are fucked in the head.....

That's my belief, and I'll hang on to it.

Not that our government is Lilly White, they've done some things that you haven't dreamed about. But nothing like what you want to be true.....

thats typical from you Gomer.Your handlers are amusing the stuff they tell you to post when you are getting your ass handed to you on a platter here in your 9/11 discussions.,you can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey lying troll you are and are forced to lie and ignore facts and change the subject when you are cornered just like your handlers instruct you to.

oh and thanks for showing what a lying troll you are because he dioe NOT want to believe this true but unlike the lying troll you are,he doesnt lie and ignore evidence and facts like you blatantly do when you are disgracing your fellow military officers for accepting money  to sell your sould down the drain like the scumbag you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg2/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between ten and fifteen explosives experts and professional engineers have written strongly worded opinions that the Murrah building had to have been destroyed by interior bombs and that the ANFO truck could not have done the damage. These experts included a NASA scientist and demolition experts who have worked in the field for thirty years. What is most eye-opening is that even a government report concluded that the ANFO truck bomb couldn't have possibly destroyed the Murrah building. In early 1997, Wright Laboratory at Elgin Air Force Base in Florida constructed a concrete, steel-reinforced structure that was similar to the Murrah Building, and then did a series of explosions to test bomb effects. The Air Force structure was not nearly as structurally as sound as the Murrah Building, and the bombs used against it were more powerful than a 4,800 pound ANFO bomb. Minimal damage was done to the structure. Afterwards, the Air Force released a 56-page report that was entitled Case Study Relating Blast Effects to the Events of April 19, 1995, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. The report, which included an extensive technical analysis that the Air Force commissioned from construction and demolition expert John Culberston, concluded that ". . . it is impossible to ascribe the damage that occurred on April 19, 1995 to a single truck bomb containing 4,800 lbs. of ANFO . . . It must be concluded that the damage at the Murrah Building is not the result of the truck bomb itself, but rather due to other factors such as locally placed charges within the building itself . . . The procedures used to cause the damage to the Murrah Building are therefore more involved and complex than simply parking a truck and leaving . . ." Six explosives experts strongly agreed with the report's findings.
> 
> Apparently, Elgin Air Force Base isn't the only government group that came to these conclusions. In his Vanity Fair article, Gore Vidal pointed out that Strategic Investment newsletter (20 March 1996) wrote: "A classified report prepared by two independent Pentagon experts has concluded that the destruction of the Federal building in Oklahoma City last April was caused by five separate bombs . . . Sources close to the study say Timothy McVeigh did play a role in the bombing but 'peripherally,' as a 'useful idiot.'"
> 
> Brigadier General (ret.) Partin has been the most vocal of the critics of the government's one-bomb, one-man scenario. During his thirty-one year Air Force career, General Partin's expertise was explosives. During that time, he designed warheads, "had a lot of experience in combat damage evaluation", was trained in all the pertinent military laboratories, and was one of the government's foremost--if not the foremost--experts on explosives. "When I first looked at the reports coming out of Oklahoma I knew that the truth was not coming out. The media was pretty much confused, or passing out disinformation, and I think some of the officials down there were passing out disinformation, and what was going on down there was totally at odds with what I had twenty-five years experience of knowing," General Partin has said. To Partin, the contention that the ANFO truck bomb did the damage to the Murrah Building is "absurd". Within a month of April 19, 1995, the General had prepared a technical analysis of the bombing. In the report, Partin made it clear that by the time the blast wave from the ANFO truck bomb had hit the building it would not have had anywhere near enough psi (pounds of pressure per square inch) to collapse the steel-reinforced concrete columns. (By the time the ANFO blast wave hit the columns it would have been yielding 25-375 psi; the yield strength of concrete is 3,500-5,000 psi.) The report also made it clear that larger, thicker columns further away from the truck bomb came down, while smaller columns much closer to the truck were undamaged. "You don't have to go any further than that to know that you had demolition charges on those larger columns. There's no other explanation for it . . . Unless you believe in magic," Partin said. General Partin examined hundreds of photos of the destroyed building, and his in depth report listed the many other reasons why he can see &#65533;clearly, clearly&#65533;with a very high probability . . . with a high level of confidence" exactly where interior bombs were placed. Partin eventually delivered his analysis to all 535 senators and congressmen. In his cover letter to the politicians, he pleaded that the "Congress take steps to assure that evidence in Oklahoma City be evaluated by a collection of demolition experts from the private sector before the building is demolished." If experts had been able to examine the building closely, they could have reported definitively how the building was bombed. On 23 May 1995, though, just 34 days after the bombing, the Murrah Building was destroyed, and the rubble was buried in a landfill that is surrounded by a chain link fence and guarded by security personnel. "This is a classic cover-up of immense proportions," the General said.
> 
> 
> 
> People who took the time to independently investigate the Oklahoma city bombing know that it was a false flag event to take the wind out of and discredit the "militia" movement.  There isn't a whole lot else to it.
Click to expand...




excelllent links there.too bad they wont read them
You handed agent dawgshit/sayit his ass to him on a platter there.

funny how sayit troll-aka dawgshit,forgot to mention that Bill "i never had sex with this woman" clinton made a national address speech lying his ass off saying-we did not start the fires,the davidians started the fires accidently.

problem with clintons lie was a cameraman filmed the event and it shows a tank with a flame thrower mounted on it shooing flames out onto the compound. he then goes on to say-we never fired at the davidians,they fired at us but we never returned fire.

lie# 2.

the film also shows a helicopter with a a gunner mounted on it with a amchine gun firing onto the compound the media also did not mention that clinton had some well known chinese mafia men visiting him at thr white house and he was having a jolly old good time with them laughig as the tragedy unfolded and even time or newsweek ran a colume that Janet Reno said Clinton gave her the okay to burn down the compound.

Clinton,Reno and the FBI are mass murderers of innocent women and children and the FIB and ATF got pinned as heros for their travesty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the assault weapons ban from the Clinton years?  Did that require a government run mass shooting to pass?  I honestly don't remember the circumstances behind it, if there was some event that sparked its passage or not.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember because it is convenient to forget.  People who have known the truth, back when the government wasn't as corrupted did not forget, so that past assault weapons ban was rolled back when the hysteria and manufactured event passed.  Yes, history repeats itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jacobsm.com/projfree/report_on_waco.html
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700020756/Ruling-reveals-CIA-involvement-in-Oklahoma-City-bombing-investigation.html?pg=all
> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg1/index.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe I don't remember because I was 20 years old at the time, and I don't have a great memory?
> 
> No, no, it must be because it's 'convenient' to forget.
> 
> I also wonder what makes you think the government is so much more corrupt than it was a mere 20 years ago?
Click to expand...


boy you dont  do anything but listen to the LAMESTREAM CIA controlled media do you?

you arent even aware that congress has a 7% approval rating,the LOWEST in its entire history because they are even more corrupt now than they were 20 years ago ignoring the american people and their needs.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember because it is convenient to forget.  People who have known the truth, back when the government wasn't as corrupted did not forget, so that past assault weapons ban was rolled back when the hysteria and manufactured event passed.  Yes, history repeats itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jacobsm.com/projfree/report_on_waco.html
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700020756/Ruling-reveals-CIA-involvement-in-Oklahoma-City-bombing-investigation.html?pg=all
> http://old.disinfo.com/archive/pages/article/id2461/pg1/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I don't remember because I was 20 years old at the time, and I don't have a great memory?
> 
> No, no, it must be because it's 'convenient' to forget.
> 
> I also wonder what makes you think the government is so much more corrupt than it was a mere 20 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boy you dont  do anything but listen to the LAMESTREAM CIA controlled media do you?
> 
> you arent even aware that congress has a 7% approval rating,the LOWEST in its entire history because they are even more corrupt now than they were 20 years ago ignoring the american people and their needs.
Click to expand...


Are you aware the congressional approval ratings are not a measure of corruption?

What do you think has changed so drastically in a mere two decades?


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> Are you aware the congressional approval ratings are not a measure of corruption?
> 
> What do you think has changed so drastically in a mere two decades?


Yes, corrupted.  By the pro-Israel lobby and the international banks.  (Along with tobacco, jet fighters, your PC and cell phone. )
http://www.councilforthenationalinterest.org/apdeconstructed/itemlist?format=feed&moduleID=237


> AP Deconstructed
> Advocating Middle East Policies that Serve the American National Interest
> 
> 
> Israel Lobby Dominates Congress, Media Covers it UpFriday, August 12, 2011 12:24 PMYou might think that 20 percent of the American Congress going on all-expenses-paid, week-long junkets to a foreign country  paid for by a lobby for that country  would be newsworthy, especially when the top congressional leaders of both parties are leading the trips.
> You would be wrong.
> 
> Eighty-one congressional representatives from all over the country, led by Democratic Whip Steny Hoyer and House Majority Leader Eric Cantor, aretraveling to Israel this month. Most are freshmen congressmen, and the group includes half of all the freshmen Republicans voted into office in 2010.
> The week-long trips are being paid for by the American Israel Education Foundation (AIEF), which was created in 1990 as a supporting organization of AIPAC, Americas major pro-Israel lobbying organization, sharing the same building. AIEF, which is only one of numerous organizations pushing pro-Israel policies, has an annual budget of over $24 million, with an even larger endowment.
> This is an extraordinary situation. No other lobby on behalf of a foreign countrycomes anywhere near controlling such wealth or taking so many of Americas elected representatives on a propaganda trip to its favorite country.
> Not all those going on these trips are enthusiastic. The wife of one congressman who made a similar trip some years ago said that she and her husband had never been exposed to such pressure in all their lives. She said that at one point on their trip, her husband  a normally extremely tough man  was curled up in a fetal position.
> A staff member of one representative participating in this months junkets said the representative had no choice. If the congressional rep didnt go on the trip, the rep would be targeted by AIPAC, large quantities of money, including massive out-of-state money, would be raised for the opponent in the next election, and quite likely the representative would be defeated. The staffer said that the Israel Lobby is far too powerful to ignore and that American voters have no knowledge of whats going on.
> Its no surprise that voters are unaware that their representatives are being propagandized and pressured by a foreign lobby. Their news media almost never tells them.



http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/10/13/the-10-biggest-corporate-campaign-contributors-in-u-s-politics/


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I don't remember because I was 20 years old at the time, and I don't have a great memory?
> 
> No, no, it must be because it's 'convenient' to forget.
> 
> I also wonder what makes you think the government is so much more corrupt than it was a mere 20 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy you dont  do anything but listen to the LAMESTREAM CIA controlled media do you?
> 
> you arent even aware that congress has a 7% approval rating,the LOWEST in its entire history because they are even more corrupt now than they were 20 years ago ignoring the american people and their needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware the congressional approval ratings are not a measure of corruption?
> 
> What do you think has changed so drastically in a mere two decades?
Click to expand...


That 7% approval rating is absolute BS and despite having had that proven to him months ago the idiot continues to post it. 9/11 Hand Job is not only impervious to facts, he's an inveterate liar. Your typical CT.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy you dont  do anything but listen to the LAMESTREAM CIA controlled media do you?
> 
> you arent even aware that congress has a 7% approval rating,the LOWEST in its entire history because they are even more corrupt now than they were 20 years ago ignoring the american people and their needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the congressional approval ratings are not a measure of corruption?
> 
> What do you think has changed so drastically in a mere two decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That 7% approval rating is absolute BS and despite having had that proven to him months ago the idiot continues to post it. 9/11 Hand Job is not only impervious to facts, he's an inveterate liar. Your typical CT.
Click to expand...


Hey Sock, seriously, why do you post on my threads every day of the week? Are you ok? You seem like you're really losin it. Can you go even one day without stalking my threads? Why don't you try it? I dare you.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the congressional approval ratings are not a measure of corruption?
> 
> What do you think has changed so drastically in a mere two decades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 7% approval rating is absolute BS and despite having had that proven to him months ago the idiot continues to post it. 9/11 Hand Job is not only impervious to facts, he's an inveterate liar. Your typical CT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sock, seriously, why do you post on my threads every day of the week? Are you ok? You seem like you're really losin it. Can you go even one day without stalking my threads? Why don't you try it? I dare you.
Click to expand...

who would you be talking to?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 7% approval rating is absolute BS and despite having had that proven to him months ago the idiot continues to post it. 9/11 Hand Job is not only impervious to facts, he's an inveterate liar. Your typical CT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sock, seriously, why do you post on my threads every day of the week? Are you ok? You seem like you're really losin it. Can you go even one day without stalking my threads? Why don't you try it? I dare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who would you be talking to?
Click to expand...


Come on Sock, try going just one day without stalking my threads. Give it a shot. If you can't do it, that's a pretty big indication that you're mentally ill and in need of immediate treatment. Let's see what happens. Go for it.


----------



## katsung47

They selected a separated school as target. That's the lesson from a similar case - Aurura Theatre shooting - in which many witnesses revealed more then one shooter involved. 

Full Disclosure: CO, WI, CT shootings.. Are These The Work of "Lone Wolf" Gunmen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZPS7AdgNgE&feature=youtu.be]Full Disclosure: CO, WI, CT shootings.. Are These The Work of "Lone Wolf" Gunmen? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

Paultician is right.  

Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.  

The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.

By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.


----------



## Montrovant

Wildcard said:


> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.



Do you have any evidence these are 'false flag terror events'?  

What timeframe are you looking at to say that such shootings are 'becoming commonplace'?  Depending on how you define it, mass shootings have occurred in the US for at least the past century, with some periods in the fairly recent past (the 90s for example) having a lot of such incidents.

I don't understand why you assume these are staged events rather than that the government (or NWO or whatever group you think is behind it) is simply taking advantage of the shootings to try and push an anti-gun agenda.


----------



## varelse

ABikerSailor said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
Click to expand...



So that's the sort of nation you yearn for, one that imprisons dissenters and those who ask questions?


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.


hahahahahahahahaha!
did you know that the murder rate in the U.S. INCLUDING MASS SHOOTINGS has declined in the last twenty years 
comparably the murder rates in 19th century U.S. cities was twice as high as all  U.S. 20TH AND 21ST CENTURY shootings combined...  you and paulie are wrong 
the NWO AND THE ILLUMINNATI ARE MYTHS.
the Bilderberg group is a rich peoples club.
it's so called secrecy is for their protection from jack offs like you.


----------



## daws101

varelse said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.........................they've arrested people who have said false information about the Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Matter of fact, the police said they would actively prosecute anyone who did so.
> 
> I hope that this thread is seen by the police, and your ass is thrown in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the sort of nation you yearn for, one that imprisons dissenters and those who ask questions?
Click to expand...

what  the fuck do unreadable boarding passes have to do with anything?  

if you cannot see the difference between what  ct's do and actual credible dissenters do then stfu.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Montrovant said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence these are 'false flag terror events'?
> 
> What timeframe are you looking at to say that such shootings are 'becoming commonplace'?  Depending on how you define it, mass shootings have occurred in the US for at least the past century, with some periods in the fairly recent past (the 90s for example) having a lot of such incidents.
> 
> I don't understand why you assume these are staged events rather than that the government (or NWO or whatever group you think is behind it) is simply taking advantage of the shootings to try and push an anti-gun agenda.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIoPjfLnEFY&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]REAL PROOF! SANDY HOOK SHOOTING WAS FAKE!!! TOTALLY STAGED!!! - YouTube[/ame]

Watch the video and you may understand that what happened at Sandy Hook was nothing more than a staged event.  A movie set with actors. 

Sandy Hook, the "Batman" shooting in Aurora CO., the mall shooting in OR., the Virginia Tech shooting, the shooting of then politician Gabriel Giffords in AZ., have the same theme, the push for stronger gun-laws.  The 2nd Amendment has been under attack and you can't even see it.

Most sheeple buy into the lies and hype of what the media reports, without questioning it.
These sheeple believe what they see and hear on the local news is correct, but the news is what they want you to believe and accept as truth without question, and many gullible people gladly do.


----------



## SFC Ollie

katsung47 said:


> They selected a separated school as target. That's the lesson from a similar case - Aurura Theatre shooting - in which many witnesses revealed more then one shooter involved.
> 
> Full Disclosure: CO, WI, CT shootings.. Are These The Work of "Lone Wolf" Gunmen
> 
> Full Disclosure: CO, WI, CT shootings.. Are These The Work of "Lone Wolf" Gunmen? - YouTube



And the guy they brought out of the woods was the father of another student who got spooked trying to get to his daughter. This has all came out already after the initial reports that you want to accept as fact......


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wildcard said:


> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.



No one is going to come take my guns........ And this scenario you dream up wouldn't help them......


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to come take my guns........ And this scenario you dream up wouldn't help them......
Click to expand...


They're already doing it. You're just choosing to look the other way. And anyway, what would you do if they did show up at your home to seize your firearms?


----------



## SFC Ollie

How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to come take my guns........ And this scenario you dream up wouldn't help them......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're already doing it.* You're just choosing to look the other way. And anyway, what would you do if they did show up at your home to seize your firearms?
Click to expand...


No, they aren't and you don't seem the gun owner type ... just a typical anti-America WHINER. If the gov't was trying to take our guns you'd suddenly find a lot of peeps agreeing with your incessant CTBS.


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paultician is right.
> 
> Mass shootings (like Sandy Hook) are becoming commonplace in the US, and for the most part they are staged false flag terror events to advance certain schemes, like gun control.
> 
> The disarming of the American pubic is a big part of the NWO agenda, which seeks to concentrate weaponry (just like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did) in the hands of a few power-hungry elite (the Bilderburgs, the Illuminati) who have hijacked Government through big banks and corporations.
> 
> By arousing grief, anger and fear in the public, these "power-hungry" elite hope to trick people into giving up their inherent rights (the 2nd Amendment right to bear arms and defend oneself) for the illusion of safety or security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence these are 'false flag terror events'?
> 
> What timeframe are you looking at to say that such shootings are 'becoming commonplace'?  Depending on how you define it, mass shootings have occurred in the US for at least the past century, with some periods in the fairly recent past (the 90s for example) having a lot of such incidents.
> 
> I don't understand why you assume these are staged events rather than that the government (or NWO or whatever group you think is behind it) is simply taking advantage of the shootings to try and push an anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIoPjfLnEFY&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]REAL PROOF! SANDY HOOK SHOOTING WAS FAKE!!! TOTALLY STAGED!!! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Watch the video and you may understand that what happened at Sandy Hook was nothing more than a staged event.  A movie set with actors.
> 
> Sandy Hook, the "Batman" shooting in Aurora CO., the mall shooting in OR., the Virginia Tech shooting, the shooting of then politician Gabriel Giffords in AZ., have the same theme, the push for stronger gun-laws.  The 2nd Amendment has been under attack and you can't even see it.
> 
> Most sheeple buy into the lies and hype of what the media reports, without questioning it.
> These sheeple believe what they see and hear on the local news is correct, but the news is what they want you to believe and accept as truth without question, and many gullible people gladly do.
Click to expand...

(cue buzzer) really shit head I'm in that biz and this is not even close.
please enlighten us as to your film making prowess..


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....



Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha!
> did you know that the murder rate in the U.S. INCLUDING MASS SHOOTINGS has declined in the last twenty years
> comparably the murder rates in 19th century U.S. cities was twice as high as all  U.S. 20TH AND 21ST CENTURY shootings combined...  you and paulie are wrong
> the NWO AND THE ILLUMINNATI ARE MYTHS.
> the Bilderberg group is a rich peoples club.
> it's so called secrecy is for their protection from jack offs like you.



What you say is true, mass shootings are WAY down - yet the democrat press sure presents the situation as if the shootings were expanding exponentially.

Are you saying the democrats are deliberately lying to the public in order to pursue an agenda of striping the public of civil rights and constitutional protections?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...

you don't know shit about Ollie me or any other poster that disagrees with your self serving pov, the only mind controlled  zealots  here are you ,handjob etc.  
all it took were some crappy videos and badly written books .
I'd say you had a weak mind but you have no mind at all.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha!
> did you know that the murder rate in the U.S. INCLUDING MASS SHOOTINGS has declined in the last twenty years
> comparably the murder rates in 19th century U.S. cities was twice as high as all  U.S. 20TH AND 21ST CENTURY shootings combined...  you and paulie are wrong
> the NWO AND THE ILLUMINNATI ARE MYTHS.
> the Bilderberg group is a rich peoples club.
> it's so called secrecy is for their protection from jack offs like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you say is true, mass shootings are WAY down - yet the democrat press sure presents the situation as if the shootings were expanding exponentially.
> 
> Are you saying the democrats are deliberately lying to the public in order to pursue an agenda of striping the public of civil rights and constitutional protections?
Click to expand...

no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know shit about Ollie me or any other poster that disagrees with your self serving pov, the only mind controlled  zealots  here are you ,handjob etc.
> al it took were some crappy videos and badly written books .
> I'd say you had a weak mind but you have no mind at all.
Click to expand...


I go by Posters' past posting histories. That's all i have to go on. Ollie was trained all his life to be obedient to his master. If he was a good dog, they would throw him a bone every now & then. It's all he knows. And i'm not trying to be insulting. It's just the way it is. I've encountered many just like him. They talk a good game, but in the end they'll do whatever they're told. If Big Brother came for Ollie's guns, he would eagerly hand them over. That's just my humble assessment anyway. Now as for you, well you're just a weird little Sock Troll. That's your past posting history. It is what it is.


----------



## Truthmatters

your a monster.

I hope you are haunted by the dead children of sandyhook every time you close your eyes to sleep


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!



You said it yourself, mass shootings are down. Yet CNN, The New York Times, MSNBC, et al. make a daily showing of how gun violence in America is "out of control."

So, if what they say is false, as it indeed is, what is it that the democrat press is doing? Is this not demagoguery?


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> your a monster.
> 
> I hope you are haunted by the dead children of sandyhook every time you close your eyes to sleep



Yeah, you've said that a lot. Your hysterical insanity is once again duly noted. Thank you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> your a monster.
> 
> I hope you are haunted by the dead children of sandyhook every time you close your eyes to sleep



Like you are haunted by the hundreds of millions of babies you cheer about being killed in abortions?


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a monster.
> 
> I hope you are haunted by the dead children of sandyhook every time you close your eyes to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you are haunted by the hundreds of millions of babies you cheer about being killed in abortions?
Click to expand...


Somehow that's different.


----------



## Truthmatters

I dont cheer abortion you lying sacks of dog shit.

I support the right of the person whos body it is to have rights over her body.


Now why doi you have to LIE ?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lying about CRIMES of a horrific nature for poltical gain is monsterous.

you people are evil


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> I dont cheer abortion you lying sacks of dog shit.
> 
> I support the right of the person whos body it is to have rights over her body.
> 
> 
> Now why doi you have to LIE ?



Head to an Abortion Mill and see what murdered babes look like. Then observe how they're disposed of. Maybe then you'll have a more informed & insightful viewpoint on Abortion. It's truly gruesome how they go about killing and disposing of babies. Most of you Abortion cheerleaders are completely oblivious to the horrors. It's willful ignorance.  Abortion Mills = Slaughterhouses. Period, end of story.


----------



## Montrovant

We've segued from Sandy Hook being a hoax to abortion?  That's.....an odd turn.  


Oh, and Pauli, I love how you call Ollie a dog but you aren't being insulting.  

Well, I don't mean to be insulting, but you will regurgitate anything you see on youtube videos that claims a conspiracy.  You can't think for yourself, other than to assume anyone who says the government is wrong must be right.  Your fear and inability to come to your own conclusions causes you to cling to other people's conspiracy theories like a baby to its mother's skirts.  I don't mean to insult.  It is what it is.

There, that wasn't insulting at all, was it?


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...


And you want to be an anarchist....You do not know me at all...... However, I am smart enough to know that bitching about it and making shit up on the internet won't do a damned thing. I'll fight the battle legally as long as there is any way to do so. but no i will not give up my guns or any of my property to anyone. Government or asshole......


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> We've segued from Sandy Hook being a hoax to abortion?  That's.....an odd turn.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Pauli, I love how you call Ollie a dog but you aren't being insulting.
> 
> Well, I don't mean to be insulting, but you will regurgitate anything you see on youtube videos that claims a conspiracy.  You can't think for yourself, other than to assume anyone who says the government is wrong must be right.  Your fear and inability to come to your own conclusions causes you to cling to other people's conspiracy theories like a baby to its mother's skirts.  I don't mean to insult.  It is what it is.
> 
> There, that wasn't insulting at all, was it?



I really didn't mean to be insulting. But unfortunately, he was trained in much the same way dogs are. He was broken and forced to obey his master. That's all he knows.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is anyone taking my guns? And they better bring their lunch if they do...It's going to be a long day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you want to be an anarchist....You do not know me at all...... However, I am smart enough to know that bitching about it and making shit up on the internet won't do a damned thing. I'll fight the battle legally as long as there is any way to do so. but no i will not give up my guns or any of my property to anyone. Government or asshole......
Click to expand...


Sorry, but i don't believe you. I've heard tough-talk like that before. When it comes down to it, you will obey your master. Big Brother will tell you it's for your own good, and then order you to hand them over. And you will. Because you've been trained all your life to obey orders. And seriously, i'm not trying to insult you. It's just my humble assessment.


----------



## G.T.

Paulie is such a self righteous priss. Best to ignore her.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've segued from Sandy Hook being a hoax to abortion?  That's.....an odd turn.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Pauli, I love how you call Ollie a dog but you aren't being insulting.
> 
> Well, I don't mean to be insulting, but you will regurgitate anything you see on youtube videos that claims a conspiracy.  You can't think for yourself, other than to assume anyone who says the government is wrong must be right.  Your fear and inability to come to your own conclusions causes you to cling to other people's conspiracy theories like a baby to its mother's skirts.  I don't mean to insult.  It is what it is.
> 
> There, that wasn't insulting at all, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't mean to be insulting. But unfortunately, he was trained in much the same way dogs are. He was broken and forced to obey his master. That's all he knows.
Click to expand...


The only thing I can think of that would lead you to this conclusion is his military service.

Is it your contention, then, that all military members, current and former, are like dogs and will obey 'big brother' without question?


----------



## paulitician

This is what NWO Globalist assholes think of Ollie and his fellow Soldiers...

"Military Men are dumb, stupid animals, to be used as pawns for Foreign Policy." - Henry Kissinger


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've segued from Sandy Hook being a hoax to abortion?  That's.....an odd turn.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Pauli, I love how you call Ollie a dog but you aren't being insulting.
> 
> Well, I don't mean to be insulting, but you will regurgitate anything you see on youtube videos that claims a conspiracy.  You can't think for yourself, other than to assume anyone who says the government is wrong must be right.  Your fear and inability to come to your own conclusions causes you to cling to other people's conspiracy theories like a baby to its mother's skirts.  I don't mean to insult.  It is what it is.
> 
> There, that wasn't insulting at all, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't mean to be insulting. But unfortunately, he was trained in much the same way dogs are. He was broken and forced to obey his master. That's all he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would lead you to this conclusion is his military service.
> 
> Is it your contention, then, that all military members, current and former, are like dogs and will obey 'big brother' without question?
Click to expand...


Yes, most will. If Big Brother tells them it's for their own good and orders them to hand their guns over, most will obey orders and do so.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to be an anarchist....You do not know me at all...... However, I am smart enough to know that bitching about it and making shit up on the internet won't do a damned thing. I'll fight the battle legally as long as there is any way to do so. but no i will not give up my guns or any of my property to anyone. Government or asshole......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but i don't believe you. I've heard tough-talk like that before. When it comes down to it, you will obey your master. Big Brother will tell you it's for your own good, and then order you to hand them over. And you will. Because you've been trained all your life to obey orders. And seriously, i'm not trying to insult you. It's just my humble assessment.
Click to expand...


Like anyone gives a rats ass that you don't believe them. Soldiers are not robots asshole, just shows how ignorant you are of the military. You know nothing about Sandy Hook, you know nothing about me, and you know nothing about the US Military....

You can't insult anyone here because we all pity you too much to take any of it seriously.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Damn this child is fucking stupid.........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to be an anarchist....You do not know me at all...... However, I am smart enough to know that bitching about it and making shit up on the internet won't do a damned thing. I'll fight the battle legally as long as there is any way to do so. but no i will not give up my guns or any of my property to anyone. Government or asshole......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but i don't believe you. I've heard tough-talk like that before. When it comes down to it, you will obey your master. Big Brother will tell you it's for your own good, and then order you to hand them over. And you will. Because you've been trained all your life to obey orders. And seriously, i'm not trying to insult you. It's just my humble assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone gives a rats ass that you don't believe them. Soldiers are not robots asshole, just shows how ignorant you are of the military. You know nothing about Sandy Hook, you know nothing about me, and you know nothing about the US Military....
> 
> You can't insult anyone here because we all pity you too much to take any of it seriously.
Click to expand...


Didn't mean to upset you. I do respect you. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe you and most other Soldiers would follow orders. If Big Brother demanded your firearms, i believe you would hand them over. I stand by my assessment. But i didn't intend to disrespect you. I really mean that.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ollie, but that's just not you. You've been trained all your life to be obedient to Big Brother. If he showed up for your guns, you would eagerly hand them over to him. You follow orders. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about Ollie me or any other poster that disagrees with your self serving pov, the only mind controlled  zealots  here are you ,handjob etc.
> al it took were some crappy videos and badly written books .
> I'd say you had a weak mind but you have no mind at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go by Posters' past posting histories. That's all i have to go on. Ollie was trained all his life to be obedient to his master. If he was a good dog, they would throw him a bone every now & then. It's all he knows. And i'm not trying to be insulting. It's just the way it is. I've encountered many just like him. They talk a good game, but in the end they'll do whatever they're told. If Big Brother came for Ollie's guns, he would eagerly hand them over. That's just my humble assessment anyway. Now as for you, well you're just a weird little Sock Troll. That's your past posting history. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

funny as you define weird and yes your are being insulting ,stop trying to bullshit your way out of it.
you feigning humility is not only funny but it's a true indicator of just how psychotic you are.
encounter? is that a euphemism for having had very little face to face contact with other humans. your assessments are far from humble and totally false.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know shit about Ollie me or any other poster that disagrees with your self serving pov, the only mind controlled  zealots  here are you ,handjob etc.
> al it took were some crappy videos and badly written books .
> I'd say you had a weak mind but you have no mind at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go by Posters' past posting histories. That's all i have to go on. Ollie was trained all his life to be obedient to his master. If he was a good dog, they would throw him a bone every now & then. It's all he knows. And i'm not trying to be insulting. It's just the way it is. I've encountered many just like him. They talk a good game, but in the end they'll do whatever they're told. If Big Brother came for Ollie's guns, he would eagerly hand them over. That's just my humble assessment anyway. Now as for you, well you're just a weird little Sock Troll. That's your past posting history. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny as you define weird and yes your are being insulting ,stop trying to bullshit your way out of it.
> you feigning humility is not only funny but it's a true indicator of just how psychotic you are.
> encounter? is that a euphemism for having had very little face to face contact with other humans. your assessments are far from humble and totally false.
Click to expand...


Not feigning anything. I do respect Ollie. But i stand by my assessment. If Big Brother told Ollie it was for his own good and the good of his country, he would follow orders and hand his guns over. But it's not just Ollie and Soldiers. Most Americans would do it too. Lots of people talk tough, but when Big Brother shows up at their door, they'll immediately cower and comply. Bet on that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> I dont cheer abortion you lying sacks of dog shit.



The fuck you don't.



> I support the right of the person whos body it is to have rights over her body.



The right to kill...



> Now why doi you have to LIE ?



Do you mourn every live birth?


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it yourself, mass shootings are down. Yet CNN, The New York Times, MSNBC, et al. make a daily showing of how gun violence in America is "out of control."
> 
> So, if what they say is false, as it indeed is, what is it that the democrat press is doing? Is this not demagoguery?
Click to expand...

no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!
then the press both democratic and republican are guilty of demagoguery. don't try to bullshit your way out of it.   
What would be your idea of controlled gun violence? 
1 shooting a day 20, 1000,?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> We've segued from Sandy Hook being a hoax to abortion?  That's.....an odd turn.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Pauli, I love how you call Ollie a dog but you aren't being insulting.
> 
> Well, I don't mean to be insulting, but you will regurgitate anything you see on youtube videos that claims a conspiracy.  You can't think for yourself, other than to assume anyone who says the government is wrong must be right.  Your fear and inability to come to your own conclusions causes you to cling to other people's conspiracy theories like a baby to its mother's skirts.  I don't mean to insult.  It is what it is.
> 
> There, that wasn't insulting at all, was it?



It's just the irony of TM claiming to care about children.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a monster.
> 
> I hope you are haunted by the dead children of sandyhook every time you close your eyes to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you are haunted by the hundreds of millions of babies you cheer about being killed in abortions?
Click to expand...

that's a bullshit stat. your bogus concern  is laughable.
you yammer on about civil rights.. but you're the first to want to meddle in someone else's rights.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont cheer abortion you lying sacks of dog shit.
> 
> I support the right of the person whos body it is to have rights over her body.
> 
> 
> Now why doi you have to LIE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head to an Abortion Mill and see what murdered babes look like. Then observe how they're disposed of. Maybe then you'll have a more informed & insightful viewpoint on Abortion. It's truly gruesome how they go about killing and disposing of babies. Most of you Abortion cheerleaders are completely oblivious to the horrors. It's willful ignorance.  Abortion Mills = Slaughterhouses. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

like you've ever been to one! 
why not say the same thing about hospitals? the procedures for disposal are the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!



Nice try at WHAT?

You make no sense, son.



> then the press both democratic and republican are guilty of demagoguery. don't try to bullshit your way out of it.



By "Republican press," you mean what? Rush Limbaugh?

Regardless, yours is at best logical fallacy, moral equivalence. 

Fact: Mass shootings are down
Fact: the party controlled press portrays that mass shootings are way up - while promoting the revocation of constitutional civil rights.

So, what is the purpose of the chicanery of of the democrats press?



> What would be your idea of controlled gun violence?
> 1 shooting a day 20, 1000,?



Your statement sounds as if it were made under the influence of mind altering drugs.  What the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> This is what NWO Globalist assholes think of Ollie and his fellow Soldiers...
> 
> "Military Men are dumb, stupid animals, to be used as pawns for Foreign Policy." - Henry Kissinger



Thank you so much for that deflection non-answer.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go by Posters' past posting histories. That's all i have to go on. Ollie was trained all his life to be obedient to his master. If he was a good dog, they would throw him a bone every now & then. It's all he knows. And i'm not trying to be insulting. It's just the way it is. I've encountered many just like him. They talk a good game, but in the end they'll do whatever they're told. If Big Brother came for Ollie's guns, he would eagerly hand them over. That's just my humble assessment anyway. Now as for you, well you're just a weird little Sock Troll. That's your past posting history. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> funny as you define weird and yes your are being insulting ,stop trying to bullshit your way out of it.
> you feigning humility is not only funny but it's a true indicator of just how psychotic you are.
> encounter? is that a euphemism for having had very little face to face contact with other humans. your assessments are far from humble and totally false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not feigning anything. I do respect Ollie. But i stand by my assessment. If Big Brother told Ollie it was for his own good and the good of his country, he would follow orders and hand his guns over. But it's not just Ollie and Soldiers. Most Americans would do it too. Lots of people talk tough, but when Big Brother shows up at their door, they'll immediately cower and comply. Bet on that.
Click to expand...

speaking of talking tough...MY GUESS IS that you'd be shiting your pants and babbling uncontrollably if any....oh wait ..you do that now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> that's a bullshit stat. your bogus concern  is laughable.
> you yammer on about civil rights.. but you're the first to want to meddle in someone else's rights.



Your right to swing your fist ends at the tip of my nose - Harry Browne.

Killing another is not a "right." Slavers claimed slaves were property to be done with as the owner saw fit. Pro-aborts claim the unborn are "lumps of flesh" to done with as the owner chooses. 

Both positions are the same, and abhorrent to the concept of civil rights.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but you'd say that anyway. nice try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try at WHAT?
> 
> You make no sense, son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the press both democratic and republican are guilty of demagoguery. don't try to bullshit your way out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By "Republican press," you mean what? Rush Limbaugh?
> 
> Regardless, yours is at best logical fallacy, moral equivalence.
> 
> Fact: Mass shootings are down
> Fact: the party controlled press portrays that mass shootings are way up - while promoting the revocation of constitutional civil rights.
> 
> So, what is the purpose of the chicanery of of the democrats press?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be your idea of controlled gun violence?
> 1 shooting a day 20, 1000,?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement sounds as if it were made under the influence of mind altering drugs.  What the fuck are you babbling about?
Click to expand...

typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a bullshit stat. your bogus concern  is laughable.
> you yammer on about civil rights.. but you're the first to want to meddle in someone else's rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right to swing your fist ends at the tip of my nose - Harry Browne.
> 
> Killing another is not a "right." Slavers claimed slaves were property to be done with as the owner saw fit. Pro-aborts claim the unborn are "lumps of flesh" to done with as the owner chooses.
> 
> Both positions are the same, and abhorrent to the concept of civil rights.
Click to expand...

freedom of choice trumps your non answer.
also harry brown was wrong. 
the reality is if you're going to talk shit then you'd better be ready bleed for it--


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but i don't believe you. I've heard tough-talk like that before. When it comes down to it, you will obey your master. Big Brother will tell you it's for your own good, and then order you to hand them over. And you will. Because you've been trained all your life to obey orders. And seriously, i'm not trying to insult you. It's just my humble assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone gives a rats ass that you don't believe them. Soldiers are not robots asshole, just shows how ignorant you are of the military. You know nothing about Sandy Hook, you know nothing about me, and you know nothing about the US Military....
> 
> You can't insult anyone here because we all pity you too much to take any of it seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to upset you. I do respect you. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe you and most other Soldiers would follow orders. If Big Brother demanded your firearms, i believe you would hand them over. I stand by my assessment. But i didn't intend to disrespect you. I really mean that.
Click to expand...


And that makes you ignorant of the facts. Above all else most soldiers I've ever known take their oaths to protect the constitution rather seriously. I have a copy of that oath hanging on the wall with all my other memorabilia.... 
I keep a teachers edition of the Constitution and a book called the essential Second Amendment guide close at hand  near the computer...Both are well read and used.....

Now what else don't you know about veterans and me in particular? Everything......


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.



Huh?

You actually ARE on drugs?

Dude, you make TM look rational...


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> freedom of choice trumps your non answer.



Again, I'm fairly certain you are under the influence of drugs and thus incapable of formulating a coherent argument.

Freedom of choice ends when the choice infringes the rights of another. What Harry said is that while you have the right to swing your arm, the contact with another violates that persons right - thus ending yours. 

Choice does not trump life. You have freedom of choice, but cannot choose to shoot random people in the head. Such a choice infringes on the rights of others. Abortion stops the life of another human, thus infringing on the most sacred of all rights - the right to live. 



> also harry brown was wrong.
> the reality is if you're going to talk shit then you'd better be ready bleed for it--



Rehab would be a good choice for you.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't mean to be insulting. But unfortunately, he was trained in much the same way dogs are. He was broken and forced to obey his master. That's all he knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would lead you to this conclusion is his military service.
> 
> Is it your contention, then, that all military members, current and former, are like dogs and will obey 'big brother' without question?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, most will. If Big Brother tells them it's for their own good and orders them to hand their guns over, most will obey orders and do so.
Click to expand...


Well, other than agreeing that most people are unlikely to violently oppose something like that (although taking it to court is a different matter), I think you are pretty wildly off target here.  But, at least you didn't hide from the answer.  I at least appreciate the honesty.  

Now if only we could convince you that your honest opinion is a bit insane......


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> You actually ARE on drugs?
> 
> Dude, you make TM look rational...
Click to expand...

typical answer when getting your ass handed to you..
your false assumption just proves it .


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of choice trumps your non answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm fairly certain you are under the influence of drugs and thus incapable of formulating a coherent argument.
> 
> Freedom of choice ends when the choice infringes the rights of another. What Harry said is that while you have the right to swing your arm, the contact with another violates that persons right - thus ending yours.
> 
> Choice does not trump life. You have freedom of choice, but cannot choose to shoot random people in the head. Such a choice infringes on the rights of others. Abortion stops the life of another human, thus infringing on the most sacred of all rights - the right to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also harry brown was wrong.
> the reality is if you're going to talk shit then you'd better be ready bleed for it--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rehab would be a good choice for you.
Click to expand...

typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.[/quote]


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would lead you to this conclusion is his military service.
> 
> Is it your contention, then, that all military members, current and former, are like dogs and will obey 'big brother' without question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most will. If Big Brother tells them it's for their own good and orders them to hand their guns over, most will obey orders and do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, other than agreeing that most people are unlikely to violently oppose something like that (although taking it to court is a different matter), I think you are pretty wildly off target here.  But, at least you didn't hide from the answer.  I at least appreciate the honesty.
> 
> Now if only we could convince you that your honest opinion is a bit insane......
Click to expand...

never gonna happen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> Typical answer when getting your ass handed to you..



Oh, so by drooling and wallowing in your own feces, you're "handing me my ass?"





> your false assumption just proves it .



Rehab sparky, rehab.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> never gonna happen.



No more than we can convince you to stop huffing oven cleaner, eh sparky?


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical answer when getting your ass handed to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so by drooling and wallowing in your own feces, you're "handing me my ass?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your false assumption just proves it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rehab sparky, rehab.
Click to expand...

another false declarative.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> never gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more than we can convince you to stop huffing oven cleaner, eh sparky?
Click to expand...

speaking from  experience are we.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> speaking from  experience are we.



Yes, my experience with you is that you huff oven cleaner and are thus unable to offer a coherent post.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking from  experience are we.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my experience with you is that you huff oven cleaner and are thus unable to offer a coherent post.
Click to expand...

another false declarative...but you can keep making an ass out of yourself , you have that right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> another false declarative...but you can keep making an ass out of yourself , you have that right.



Well, I'm certainly making an ass out of someone....


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another false declarative...but you can keep making an ass out of yourself , you have that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly making an ass out of someone....
Click to expand...

true, the proof is in the mirror. anything else is denial.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like anyone gives a rats ass that you don't believe them. Soldiers are not robots asshole, just shows how ignorant you are of the military. You know nothing about Sandy Hook, you know nothing about me, and you know nothing about the US Military....
> 
> You can't insult anyone here because we all pity you too much to take any of it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to upset you. I do respect you. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe you and most other Soldiers would follow orders. If Big Brother demanded your firearms, i believe you would hand them over. I stand by my assessment. But i didn't intend to disrespect you. I really mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes you ignorant of the facts. Above all else most soldiers I've ever known take their oaths to protect the constitution rather seriously. I have a copy of that oath hanging on the wall with all my other memorabilia....
> I keep a teachers edition of the Constitution and a book called the essential Second Amendment guide close at hand  near the computer...Both are well read and used.....
> 
> Now what else don't you know about veterans and me in particular? Everything......
Click to expand...


Well then i'll present the scenario again...Big Brother shows up at your home and tells you that turning your firearms over is for your own good, as well as your Nation's. They then order you to do so. What would your response be?


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> You actually ARE on drugs?
> 
> Dude, you make TM look rational...
Click to expand...


SPDS: Sockpuppet Derangement Syndrome

He or she has been stalking this Forum for several years, using various Sockpuppet accounts. He or she lost it a long time ago.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to upset you. I do respect you. I was just expressing my opinion. I believe you and most other Soldiers would follow orders. If Big Brother demanded your firearms, i believe you would hand them over. I stand by my assessment. But i didn't intend to disrespect you. I really mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes you ignorant of the facts. Above all else most soldiers I've ever known take their oaths to protect the constitution rather seriously. I have a copy of that oath hanging on the wall with all my other memorabilia....
> I keep a teachers edition of the Constitution and a book called the essential Second Amendment guide close at hand  near the computer...Both are well read and used.....
> 
> Now what else don't you know about veterans and me in particular? Everything......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then i'll present the scenario again...Big Brother shows up at your home and tells you that turning your firearms over is for your own good, as well as your Nation's. They then order you to do so. What would your response be?
Click to expand...

it would not happen that way if your imaginary "big brother" did come to take the weapons they would do it by force and Ollie or whoever would have no time to responded.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical answer when getting your ass handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> You actually ARE on drugs?
> 
> Dude, you make TM look rational...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPDS: Sockpuppet Derangement Syndrome
> 
> He or she has been stalking this Forum for several years, using various Sockpuppet accounts. He or she lost it a long time ago.
Click to expand...

paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would lead you to this conclusion is his military service.
> 
> Is it your contention, then, that all military members, current and former, are like dogs and will obey 'big brother' without question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most will. If Big Brother tells them it's for their own good and orders them to hand their guns over, most will obey orders and do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, other than agreeing that most people are unlikely to violently oppose something like that (although taking it to court is a different matter), I think you are pretty wildly off target here.  But, at least you didn't hide from the answer.  I at least appreciate the honesty.
> 
> Now if only we could convince you that your honest opinion is a bit insane......
Click to expand...


Thanks, but i don't think my opinion is insane at all. Most would dutifully obey orders. Ollie and his Soldier brethren were trained and indoctrinated on following orders. But it's not just about Soldiers. Most Americans would dutifully comply as well. You hear a lot of tough talk, but in the end most will cower and obey.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most will. If Big Brother tells them it's for their own good and orders them to hand their guns over, most will obey orders and do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than agreeing that most people are unlikely to violently oppose something like that (although taking it to court is a different matter), I think you are pretty wildly off target here.  But, at least you didn't hide from the answer.  I at least appreciate the honesty.
> 
> Now if only we could convince you that your honest opinion is a bit insane......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but i don't think my opinion is insane at all. Most would dutifully obey orders. Ollie and his Soldier brethren were trained and indoctrinated on following orders. But it's not just about Soldiers. Most Americans would dutifully comply as well. You hear a lot of tough talk, but in the end most will cower and obey.
Click to expand...

of course you don't think you insane opining is insane, that's a common symptom of the mentally ill..
speaking of faux tough talk....you'd be the first to capitulate and end up sexually servicing your captors.


----------



## G.T.

paulitician would hand over his weapons, his steak knives, his nintendo gun, and also give their boots a spit shine.


----------



## daws101

Paulie Join Date: Oct 2011

daws101 Join Date: Jul 2011 

only a short 4 months separate our time here.
so your  assertion of several years is false. more proof of your desperation.


----------



## G.T.

daws101 said:


> Paulie Join Date: Oct 2011
> 
> daws101 Join Date: Jul 2011
> 
> only a short 4 months separate our time here.
> so you false assertion of several years is false. more proof of your desperation.



he's a re-tread of an older user name that was embarrassed off of the site. 

he gets owned so much that he has to start all over again every now and again. 

libocalypsenow was his old handle.


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie Join Date: Oct 2011
> 
> daws101 Join Date: Jul 2011
> 
> only a short 4 months separate our time here.
> so you false assertion of several years is false. more proof of your desperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a re-tread of an older user name that was embarrassed off of the site.
> 
> he gets owned so much that he has to start all over again every now and again.
> 
> libocalypsenow was his old handle.
Click to expand...

bump


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, other than agreeing that most people are unlikely to violently oppose something like that (although taking it to court is a different matter), I think you are pretty wildly off target here.  But, at least you didn't hide from the answer.  I at least appreciate the honesty.
> 
> Now if only we could convince you that your honest opinion is a bit insane......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but i don't think my opinion is insane at all. Most would dutifully obey orders. Ollie and his Soldier brethren were trained and indoctrinated on following orders. But it's not just about Soldiers. Most Americans would dutifully comply as well. You hear a lot of tough talk, but in the end most will cower and obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you don't think you insane opining is insane, that's a common symptom of the mentally ill..
> speaking of faux tough talk....you'd be the first to capitulate and end up sexually servicing your captors.
Click to expand...


SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome

Seriously, get some help.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but i don't think my opinion is insane at all. Most would dutifully obey orders. Ollie and his Soldier brethren were trained and indoctrinated on following orders. But it's not just about Soldiers. Most Americans would dutifully comply as well. You hear a lot of tough talk, but in the end most will cower and obey.
> 
> 
> 
> of course you don't think you insane opining is insane, that's a common symptom of the mentally ill..
> speaking of faux tough talk....you'd be the first to capitulate and end up sexually servicing your captors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome
> 
> Seriously, get some help.
Click to expand...

another less than scathing retort.
count down to paulie's endless loop in 5.....4....3...2..1


----------



## Uncensored2008

paulitician said:


> SPDS: Sockpuppet Derangement Syndrome
> 
> He or she has been stalking this Forum for several years, using various Sockpuppet accounts. He or she lost it a long time ago.



Yeah, Daws drank too much paint thinner and blew out the rest of his cognitive capacity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...



No doubt, dels101.....


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPDS: Sockpuppet Derangement Syndrome
> 
> He or she has been stalking this Forum for several years, using various Sockpuppet accounts. He or she lost it a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Daws drank too much paint thinner and blew out the rest of his cognitive capacity.
Click to expand...

once again making shit up..huffing and drinking paint thinner is more inline with your trailer trash upbringing.


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
Click to expand...

and they're contagious, yours is the 6th known case on this board.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
Click to expand...


Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahaha !


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pauline, what are we to do with you?

If our dear federal government ever decided to take away our guns, which no one but the fringe far left really wants, then it would not be a sudden go to the houses and confiscate their guns type thing. It would be a slow build up to it and they would move from where they are to a please turn in your guns stage.

Now if anyone did all of a sudden show up at my door asking for my guns they would be told I had none and the door would be slammed and locked in their face, if possible. Other than that I can usually get to a gun within seconds, they better be real quick.

But chances are we would have months of warning to plan for this and there is much more of a chance that it will never happen.

It's probably part of your CT phobias that makes you live in such fear....

But you still don't know Veterans very well..... Even though you want people to believe you do....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Pauline, what are we to do with you?
> 
> If our dear federal government ever decided to take away our guns, which no one but the fringe far left really wants, then it would not be a sudden go to the houses and confiscate their guns type thing. It would be a slow build up to it and they would move from where they are to a please turn in your guns stage.
> 
> Now if anyone did all of a sudden show up at my door asking for my guns they would be told I had none and the door would be slammed and locked in their face, if possible. Other than that I can usually get to a gun within seconds, they better be real quick.
> 
> But chances are we would have months of warning to plan for this and there is much more of a chance that it will never happen.
> 
> It's probably part of your CT phobias that makes you live in such fear....
> 
> But you still don't know Veterans very well..... Even though you want people to believe you do....



Well actually, a National Gun Registry may not be all that far away. And that of course will lead to confiscation. It's not nearly as farfetched as you and many others think it is. That being said, you gave me your answer. I respect and appreciate that. However, i am still skeptical.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
Click to expand...


Who are the 'we' in your post, and how do you know?

I think it would be more accurate to say that some of the CT posters have decided to agree that certain posters who argue with them are the same person, based on.....well....actually, based on nothing I've ever seen.  There's been a distinct lack of explanation for this surety of yours.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the 'we' in your post, and how do you know?
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that some of the CT posters have decided to agree that certain posters who argue with them are the same person, based on.....well....actually, based on nothing I've ever seen.  There's been a distinct lack of explanation for this surety of yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
Click to expand...


That you think you know that "for sure" says all anyone needs to know about your ability to discern real facts from those you get from the little voices in your microwave. 
No wonder you're such a shining example of a 9/11 CT loon ... you're monumentally stupid.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> paulie's hallucinations continue unabated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
Click to expand...


Do you suffer from a degenerative brain disease? What now passes for intelligent response from you is a far cry from what it was just a year ago.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline, what are we to do with you?
> 
> If our dear federal government ever decided to take away our guns, which no one but the fringe far left really wants, then it would not be a sudden go to the houses and confiscate their guns type thing. It would be a slow build up to it and they would move from where they are to a please turn in your guns stage.
> 
> Now if anyone did all of a sudden show up at my door asking for my guns they would be told I had none and the door would be slammed and locked in their face, if possible. Other than that I can usually get to a gun within seconds, they better be real quick.
> 
> But chances are we would have months of warning to plan for this and there is much more of a chance that it will never happen.
> 
> It's probably part of your CT phobias that makes you live in such fear....
> 
> But you still don't know Veterans very well..... Even though you want people to believe you do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually, a National Gun Registry may not be all that far away. And that of course will lead to confiscation. It's not nearly as farfetched as you and many others think it is. That being said, you gave me your answer. I respect and appreciate that. However, i am still skeptical.
Click to expand...


No you're not. Skepticism is a normal, healthy, adult thing. 
You're a raging idiot playing at being an adult.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, dels101.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the 'we' in your post, and how do you know?
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that some of the CT posters have decided to agree that certain posters who argue with them are the same person, based on.....well....actually, based on nothing I've ever seen.  There's been a distinct lack of explanation for this surety of yours.
Click to expand...


Actually there's a distinct lack of real support for anything these CT loons think, but they certainly are sure of it.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. We all know for sure the SAYIT Sock is del/Candyass and so on. We also know for sure that dawgshit101 is obamerican too. It's pretty pathetic stuff. It really is SPDS: Sock Puppet Derangement Syndrome. They craaaazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the 'we' in your post, and how do you know?
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that some of the CT posters have decided to agree that certain posters who argue with them are the same person, based on.....well....actually, based on nothing I've ever seen.  There's been a distinct lack of explanation for this surety of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there's a distinct lack of real support for anything these CT loons think, but they certainly are sure of it.
Click to expand...

there's an old saying about the cocksureness of ignorance.
but I can't remember it all.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the 'we' in your post, and how do you know?
> 
> I think it would be more accurate to say that some of the CT posters have decided to agree that certain posters who argue with them are the same person, based on.....well....actually, based on nothing I've ever seen.  There's been a distinct lack of explanation for this surety of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there's a distinct lack of real support for anything these CT loons think, but they certainly are sure of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there's an old saying about the cocksureness of ignorance.
> but I can't remember it all.
Click to expand...


[Education is] Man's going forward from cocksure ignorance to thoughtful uncertainty. - Kenneth G. Johnson
So when do these cocksure CT loons get some real education?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Shooter Drill to Be Held Wednesday at Boardman High - WKBN - 27 First News - Local News - Youngstown, Warren, Columbiana, Ohio - Sharon, Pennsylvania


Oh dear, this must mean there's going to be another school attack somewhere nearby....


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> there's an old saying about the cocksureness of ignorance.
> but I can't remember it all.



Oh hell, I don't know that you're del. Assholes all look the same to me, all puckered and brown like you...


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline, what are we to do with you?
> 
> If our dear federal government ever decided to take away our guns, which no one but the fringe far left really wants, then it would not be a sudden go to the houses and confiscate their guns type thing. It would be a slow build up to it and they would move from where they are to a please turn in your guns stage.
> 
> Now if anyone did all of a sudden show up at my door asking for my guns they would be told I had none and the door would be slammed and locked in their face, if possible. Other than that I can usually get to a gun within seconds, they better be real quick.
> 
> But chances are we would have months of warning to plan for this and there is much more of a chance that it will never happen.
> 
> It's probably part of your CT phobias that makes you live in such fear....
> 
> But you still don't know Veterans very well..... Even though you want people to believe you do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually, a National Gun Registry may not be all that far away. And that of course will lead to confiscation. It's not nearly as farfetched as you and many others think it is. That being said, you gave me your answer. I respect and appreciate that. However, i am still skeptical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. Skepticism is a normal, healthy, adult thing.
> You're a raging idiot playing at being an adult.
Click to expand...


Calm down Sock.


----------



## proudveteran06

\https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Hook_Elementary_School_shooting


Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Jump to: navigation, search








Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting




Police arrive in front of the elementary school after the shooting.



Location

Newtown, Connecticut, United States



Coordinates

41°25&#8242;12&#8243;N 73°16&#8242;43&#8243;WCoordinates: 41°25&#8242;12&#8243;N 73°16&#8242;43&#8243;W[1]



Date

December 14, 2012
 c.&#8201;9:35 am  c.&#8201;9:40 am[2][3][4] (EST)



Target

Students and staff at Sandy Hook Elementary School



Attack type

School shooting, murdersuicide, matricide, spree shooting



Deaths

28 total; 27 at the school (including perpetrator) and perpetrator's mother (at home)[5][6]



Injured (non-fatal)

2[7]



Perpetrator

Adam Peter Lanza[8][9]


On December 14, 2012, Adam Lanza, 20, fatally shot twenty children and six adult staff members in a mass murder at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the village of Sandy Hook in Newtown, Connecticut.[5][6] Before driving to the school, Lanza had shot and killed his mother Nancy at their Newtown home.[8][10][11] As first responders arrived, he committed suicide by shooting himself in the head.

The incident is the second deadliest mass shooting by a single person in American history, after the 2007 Virginia Tech massacre. It is the second deadliest mass murder at an American elementary school, after the 1927 Bath School bombings in Michigan.[12][13]

The shootings prompted renewed debate about gun control in the United States, and a proposal for new legislation banning the sale and manufacture of certain types of semi-automatic weapons and magazines with more than ten rounds of ammunition.[14]





Contents
  [hide]  1 Background
 2 Shooting
 3 First response
 4 Investigation
 5 Perpetrator
 6 Reactions 6.1 Gun control
 6.2 Impact on the community

7 See also
 8 References
 9 External links


Background

As of November 30, 2012, Sandy Hook Elementary School had 456 children enrolled in kindergarten through fourth grade.[15] According to school authorities, the school's security protocol had recently been upgraded, requiring visitors to be individually admitted after visual and identification review by video monitor. The doors to the school were locked at 9:30 am each day, after morning arrivals.[16]

Newtown is located in Fairfield County, Connecticut, about 60 miles (97 km) outside New York City.[17] Violent crime had been rare in the town of 28,000 residents; there was only one homicide in the town in the ten years prior to the school shooting.[18]

Shooting






This section's factual accuracy may be compromised due to out-of-date information. Please help improve the article by updating it. There may be additional information on the talk page. (March 2013) 


Some time before 9:30 a.m. EST on Friday, December 14, 2012, Lanza fatally shot his mother, Nancy Lanza, age 52, at their Newtown home.[11] Investigators later found her body, clad in pajamas, in her bed with four gunshot wounds to her head.[19] Lanza then drove to Sandy Hook Elementary School.[10][11]





Red circle: Sandy Hook Elementary School
 Black circle: Lanza household 
At about 9:35 am, using his mother's Bushmaster XM15-E2S rifle,[20][21][22] Lanza shot his way through a locked glass door at the front of the school.[23][24] He was wearing black clothing, earplugs and an olive green utility vest, carrying magazines for the rifle.[25][26] Initial reports that he had been wearing body armor were incorrect.[27] Some of those present heard initial shots on the school intercom system, which was being used for morning announcements.[16]

Principal Dawn Hochsprung and school psychologist Mary Sherlach were meeting with other faculty members when they heard gunshots. Hochsprung, Sherlach and lead teacher Natalie Hammond immediately left the room, rushed to the source of the sounds, and encountered and confronted Lanza. A faculty member who was at the meeting said the three women called out "Shooter! Stay put!" which alerted their colleagues to the danger and saved their lives.[28] Lanza shot and killed both Hochsprung and Sherlach.[29] Hammond ran back to the meeting room and pressed her body against the door to keep it closed. Lanza shot Hammond through the door, in her leg and arm. She was later treated at Danbury Hospital.[29][30]

Hochsprung may also have turned on the school intercom to alert others in the building or it may have been left on following morning announcements. A nine-year-old boy said he heard the shooter say: "Put your hands up!" and someone else say "Don't shoot!", people yelling, and many gunshots over the intercom as he, his classmates, and teacher took refuge in a closet in the gymnasium.[31] Diane Day, a school therapist who was at the faculty meeting with Hochsprung,, heard screaming, followed by more gunshots. The police reported that a second adult was wounded in the attack, but that individual was not publicly identified.[7] Later reports indicated that the second wounded teacher was closing a door further down the hallway when she was hit in the foot with a ricochet bullet. Lanza never entered her classroom.[32]




Casualties[33][34][35]





Killed

Perpetrator's mother Nancy Lanza (shot at home)




School personnel Rachel D'Avino, teacher's aide[36]
 Dawn Hochsprung, principal
 Anne Marie Murphy, teacher's aide[37]
 Lauren Rousseau, teacher
 Mary Sherlach, school psychologist
 Victoria Leigh Soto, teacher




First grade students Charlotte Bacon
 Daniel Barden
 Olivia Engel
 Josephine Gay
 Dylan Hockley
 Madeleine Hsu
 Catherine Hubbard
 Chase Kowalski
 Jesse Lewis
 Ana Marquez-Greene
 James Mattioli
 Grace McDonnell
 Emilie Parker
 Jack Pinto
 Noah Pozner
 Caroline Previdi
 Jessica Rekos
 Avielle Richman
 Benjamin Wheeler
 Allison Wyatt




Perpetrator Adam Lanza (suicide)




Wounded

Natalie Hammond, lead teacher
 One unnamed adult[7]


Lanza entered a first-grade classroom where Lauren Rousseau, a substitute teacher, had herded her first grade students to the back of the room and was trying to hide them in a bathroom.[32] Rousseau and most of the students in her class were killed; a six-year-old girl was the sole survivor. The girl's family pastor said that she survived the mass shooting by playing dead and remaining still. When she reached her mother, she said, "Mommy, I'm okay, but all my friends are dead." The child described the shooter as a very angry man.[38]

Lanza next went to another first-grade classroom nearby. The classroom's teacher, Victoria Leigh Soto, had concealed five children in a closet and some of the other students were hiding under desks. Lanza walked to the back of the classroom, saw the children under the desks and shot them. Six children ran out of the classroom when Lanza's rifle jammed or when he erred in reloading it.[32][39][40][41] Earlier reports said that as Lanza entered her classroom, Soto reportedly told him that the children were in the auditorium. When several of the children came out of their hiding places and tried to run for safety, Lanza shot them dead. Soto put herself between her students and the shooter, who fatally shot her.[40] Six surviving children from Soto's class and a school bus driver took refuge at a nearby home.[42] Police found the five children who had been hidden in the closet unharmed when they entered the classroom.[32]

Anne Marie Murphy, a teacher's aide who worked with special-needs students, shielded six-year-old Dylan Hockley with her body, trying to protect him from the bullets that killed them both.[43][44] Teacher's aide Rachel D'Avino, who had been employed for a week at the school to work with a special-needs student, also died trying to protect her students.[45]

School nurse Sally Cox,[46] 60, hid under a desk in her office. She later described seeing the door opening and Lanza's boots and legs facing her desk from approximately 20 feet (6.1 m) away. He remained standing for a few seconds before turning around and leaving. She and the school secretary Barbara Halstead called 9-1-1 and hid in a first-aid supply closet for up to four hours.[47] Custodian Rick Thorne ran through hallways, alerting classrooms.[48]

First grade teacher Kaitlin Roig, age 29, hid 14 students in a bathroom and barricaded the door, telling them to be completely quiet to remain safe.[49][50] Lanza is believed to have bypassed her classroom because, following a lockdown drill weeks earlier, Roig failed to remove a piece of black construction paper covering the small window in her classroom door. Lanza may have believed that Roig's classroom was empty because the door was closed and the window was covered.[32]

School library staff Yvonne Cech and Maryann Jacob first hid 18 children in a part of the library the school used for lockdown in practice drills. Discovering that one door would not lock, they had the children crawl into a storage room, where Cech barricaded the door with a filing cabinet.[5][31][51]

Music teacher Maryrose Kristopik, 50, barricaded her fourth-graders in a tiny supply closet during the rampage.[52] Lanza arrived moments later, pounding and yelling "Let me in", while the students in Kristopik's class quietly hid inside.[53]

Two third graders, chosen as classroom helpers, were walking down the hallway to the office to deliver the morning attendance sheet as the shooting began. Teacher Abbey Clements pulled both children into her classroom, where they hid.[54]

Laura Feinstein, a reading specialist at the school, gathered two students from outside her classroom and hid with them under desks after they heard gunshots.[55] Feinstein called the school office and tried to call 911 but could not connect because of lack of reception on her cell phone. She hid with the children for approximately 40 minutes, before law enforcement came to lead them out of the room.[56]

Lanza stopped shooting between 9:46 am and 9:49 am after firing 154 rounds with the Bushmaster rifle.[57][58][59] He reloaded frequently during the shooting, sometimes firing only fifteen rounds from a thirty-round magazine.[26] He shot all of his victims multiple times, and at least one victim, six-year-old Noah Pozner, 11 times.[60][61] Most of the shooting took place in two first-grade classrooms near the entrance of the school, where he killed fourteen in one room and six in the other.[62] The student victims were eight boys and twelve girls, between six and seven years of age,[63] and the six adults were all women who worked at the school. Bullets were also found in at least three cars parked outside the school.[26] Police believe that he was firing at a teacher who was standing near a window.[32] After realizing that he had been spotted by a pair of police officers who had entered the building, Lanza fled from their sight and killed himself with a gunshot to the head with a handgun.[64][65][66][67] Lanza's body was found in Soto's classroom.[32]

   I live in the next State and it was almost like it happened here.  You should Drop Dead whoever you are


----------



## paulitician

proudveteran06 said:


> \https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Hook_Elementary_School_shooting
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrive in front of the elementary school after the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Newtown, Connecticut, United States
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinates
> 
> 41°25&#8242;12&#8243;N 73°16&#8242;43&#8243;WCoordinates: 41°25&#8242;12&#8243;N 73°16&#8242;43&#8243;W[1]
> 
> 
> 
> Date
> 
> December 14, 2012
> c.&#8201;9:35 am &#8211; c.&#8201;9:40 am[2][3][4] (EST)
> 
> 
> 
> Target
> 
> Students and staff at Sandy Hook Elementary School
> 
> 
> 
> Attack type
> 
> School shooting, murder&#8211;suicide, matricide, spree shooting
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths
> 
> 28 total; 27 at the school (including perpetrator) and perpetrator's mother (at home)[5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Injured (non-fatal)
> 
> 2[7]
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetrator
> 
> Adam Peter Lanza[8][9]
> 
> 
> On December 14, 2012, Adam Lanza, 20, fatally shot twenty children and six adult staff members in a mass murder at Sandy Hook Elementary School in the village of Sandy Hook in Newtown, Connecticut.[5][6] Before driving to the school, Lanza had shot and killed his mother Nancy at their Newtown home.[8][10][11] As first responders arrived, he committed suicide by shooting himself in the head.
> 
> The incident is the second deadliest mass shooting by a single person in American history, after the 2007 Virginia Tech massacre. It is the second deadliest mass murder at an American elementary school, after the 1927 Bath School bombings in Michigan.[12][13]
> 
> The shootings prompted renewed debate about gun control in the United States, and a proposal for new legislation banning the sale and manufacture of certain types of semi-automatic weapons and magazines with more than ten rounds of ammunition.[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents
> [hide]  1 Background
> 2 Shooting
> 3 First response
> 4 Investigation
> 5 Perpetrator
> 6 Reactions 6.1 Gun control
> 6.2 Impact on the community
> 
> 7 See also
> 8 References
> 9 External links
> 
> 
> Background
> 
> As of November 30, 2012, Sandy Hook Elementary School had 456 children enrolled in kindergarten through fourth grade.[15] According to school authorities, the school's security protocol had recently been upgraded, requiring visitors to be individually admitted after visual and identification review by video monitor. The doors to the school were locked at 9:30 am each day, after morning arrivals.[16]
> 
> Newtown is located in Fairfield County, Connecticut, about 60 miles (97 km) outside New York City.[17] Violent crime had been rare in the town of 28,000 residents; there was only one homicide in the town in the ten years prior to the school shooting.[18]
> 
> Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This section's factual accuracy may be compromised due to out-of-date information. Please help improve the article by updating it. There may be additional information on the talk page. (March 2013)
> 
> 
> Some time before 9:30 a.m. EST on Friday, December 14, 2012, Lanza fatally shot his mother, Nancy Lanza, age 52, at their Newtown home.[11] Investigators later found her body, clad in pajamas, in her bed with four gunshot wounds to her head.[19] Lanza then drove to Sandy Hook Elementary School.[10][11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red circle: Sandy Hook Elementary School
> Black circle: Lanza household
> At about 9:35 am, using his mother's Bushmaster XM15-E2S rifle,[20][21][22] Lanza shot his way through a locked glass door at the front of the school.[23][24] He was wearing black clothing, earplugs and an olive green utility vest, carrying magazines for the rifle.[25][26] Initial reports that he had been wearing body armor were incorrect.[27] Some of those present heard initial shots on the school intercom system, which was being used for morning announcements.[16]
> 
> Principal Dawn Hochsprung and school psychologist Mary Sherlach were meeting with other faculty members when they heard gunshots. Hochsprung, Sherlach and lead teacher Natalie Hammond immediately left the room, rushed to the source of the sounds, and encountered and confronted Lanza. A faculty member who was at the meeting said the three women called out "Shooter! Stay put!" which alerted their colleagues to the danger and saved their lives.[28] Lanza shot and killed both Hochsprung and Sherlach.[29] Hammond ran back to the meeting room and pressed her body against the door to keep it closed. Lanza shot Hammond through the door, in her leg and arm. She was later treated at Danbury Hospital.[29][30]
> 
> Hochsprung may also have turned on the school intercom to alert others in the building or it may have been left on following morning announcements. A nine-year-old boy said he heard the shooter say: "Put your hands up!" and someone else say "Don't shoot!", people yelling, and many gunshots over the intercom as he, his classmates, and teacher took refuge in a closet in the gymnasium.[31] Diane Day, a school therapist who was at the faculty meeting with Hochsprung,, heard screaming, followed by more gunshots. The police reported that a second adult was wounded in the attack, but that individual was not publicly identified.[7] Later reports indicated that the second wounded teacher was closing a door further down the hallway when she was hit in the foot with a ricochet bullet. Lanza never entered her classroom.[32]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casualties[33][34][35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed
> 
> Perpetrator's mother Nancy Lanza (shot at home)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School personnel Rachel D'Avino, teacher's aide[36]
> Dawn Hochsprung, principal
> Anne Marie Murphy, teacher's aide[37]
> Lauren Rousseau, teacher
> Mary Sherlach, school psychologist
> Victoria Leigh Soto, teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First grade students Charlotte Bacon
> Daniel Barden
> Olivia Engel
> Josephine Gay
> Dylan Hockley
> Madeleine Hsu
> Catherine Hubbard
> Chase Kowalski
> Jesse Lewis
> Ana Marquez-Greene
> James Mattioli
> Grace McDonnell
> Emilie Parker
> Jack Pinto
> Noah Pozner
> Caroline Previdi
> Jessica Rekos
> Avielle Richman
> Benjamin Wheeler
> Allison Wyatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetrator Adam Lanza (suicide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wounded
> 
> Natalie Hammond, lead teacher
> One unnamed adult[7]
> 
> 
> Lanza entered a first-grade classroom where Lauren Rousseau, a substitute teacher, had herded her first grade students to the back of the room and was trying to hide them in a bathroom.[32] Rousseau and most of the students in her class were killed; a six-year-old girl was the sole survivor. The girl's family pastor said that she survived the mass shooting by playing dead and remaining still. When she reached her mother, she said, "Mommy, I'm okay, but all my friends are dead." The child described the shooter as a very angry man.[38]
> 
> Lanza next went to another first-grade classroom nearby. The classroom's teacher, Victoria Leigh Soto, had concealed five children in a closet and some of the other students were hiding under desks. Lanza walked to the back of the classroom, saw the children under the desks and shot them. Six children ran out of the classroom when Lanza's rifle jammed or when he erred in reloading it.[32][39][40][41] Earlier reports said that as Lanza entered her classroom, Soto reportedly told him that the children were in the auditorium. When several of the children came out of their hiding places and tried to run for safety, Lanza shot them dead. Soto put herself between her students and the shooter, who fatally shot her.[40] Six surviving children from Soto's class and a school bus driver took refuge at a nearby home.[42] Police found the five children who had been hidden in the closet unharmed when they entered the classroom.[32]
> 
> Anne Marie Murphy, a teacher's aide who worked with special-needs students, shielded six-year-old Dylan Hockley with her body, trying to protect him from the bullets that killed them both.[43][44] Teacher's aide Rachel D'Avino, who had been employed for a week at the school to work with a special-needs student, also died trying to protect her students.[45]
> 
> School nurse Sally Cox,[46] 60, hid under a desk in her office. She later described seeing the door opening and Lanza's boots and legs facing her desk from approximately 20 feet (6.1 m) away. He remained standing for a few seconds before turning around and leaving. She and the school secretary Barbara Halstead called 9-1-1 and hid in a first-aid supply closet for up to four hours.[47] Custodian Rick Thorne ran through hallways, alerting classrooms.[48]
> 
> First grade teacher Kaitlin Roig, age 29, hid 14 students in a bathroom and barricaded the door, telling them to be completely quiet to remain safe.[49][50] Lanza is believed to have bypassed her classroom because, following a lockdown drill weeks earlier, Roig failed to remove a piece of black construction paper covering the small window in her classroom door. Lanza may have believed that Roig's classroom was empty because the door was closed and the window was covered.[32]
> 
> School library staff Yvonne Cech and Maryann Jacob first hid 18 children in a part of the library the school used for lockdown in practice drills. Discovering that one door would not lock, they had the children crawl into a storage room, where Cech barricaded the door with a filing cabinet.[5][31][51]
> 
> Music teacher Maryrose Kristopik, 50, barricaded her fourth-graders in a tiny supply closet during the rampage.[52] Lanza arrived moments later, pounding and yelling "Let me in", while the students in Kristopik's class quietly hid inside.[53]
> 
> Two third graders, chosen as classroom helpers, were walking down the hallway to the office to deliver the morning attendance sheet as the shooting began. Teacher Abbey Clements pulled both children into her classroom, where they hid.[54]
> 
> Laura Feinstein, a reading specialist at the school, gathered two students from outside her classroom and hid with them under desks after they heard gunshots.[55] Feinstein called the school office and tried to call 911 but could not connect because of lack of reception on her cell phone. She hid with the children for approximately 40 minutes, before law enforcement came to lead them out of the room.[56]
> 
> Lanza stopped shooting between 9:46 am and 9:49 am after firing 154 rounds with the Bushmaster rifle.[57][58][59] He reloaded frequently during the shooting, sometimes firing only fifteen rounds from a thirty-round magazine.[26] He shot all of his victims multiple times, and at least one victim, six-year-old Noah Pozner, 11 times.[60][61] Most of the shooting took place in two first-grade classrooms near the entrance of the school, where he killed fourteen in one room and six in the other.[62] The student victims were eight boys and twelve girls, between six and seven years of age,[63] and the six adults were all women who worked at the school. Bullets were also found in at least three cars parked outside the school.[26] Police believe that he was firing at a teacher who was standing near a window.[32] After realizing that he had been spotted by a pair of police officers who had entered the building, Lanza fled from their sight and killed himself with a gunshot to the head with a handgun.[64][65][66][67] Lanza's body was found in Soto's classroom.[32]
> 
> I live in the next State and it was almost like it happened here.  You should Drop Dead whoever you are



Oh, well if you live in the next State? There's obviously no need to question or debate anything. Thank you so much. 

Now back to your Idiot Box, Idiot.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Proudveteran, any of us can read wikipedia. It's really one of the worst sources you can quote. Even when in this case they are pretty much right n the money. But nothing you, I, or the God almighty can do or say that will calm the fears of the CT'rs...... they want to believe that the government is the boogyman.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Proudveteran, any of us can read wikipedia. It's really one of the worst sources you can quote. Even when in this case they are pretty much right n the money. But nothing you, I, or the God almighty can do or say that will calm the fears of the CT'rs...... they want to believe that the government is the boogyman.



You and that Idiot don't know anything. It's just empty hubris. All you know is what the Idiot Box told you. You live in a state of Goose Stepper Bliss...'Nothing to see here, all is well. Big Brother loves us and would never lie.'

Be brave, and open up your minds. Time for the Red Pill.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proudveteran, any of us can read wikipedia. It's really one of the worst sources you can quote. Even when in this case they are pretty much right n the money. But nothing you, I, or the God almighty can do or say that will calm the fears of the CT'rs...... they want to believe that the government is the boogyman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and that Idiot don't know anything. It's just empty hubris. All you know is what the Idiot Box told you. You live in a state of Goose Stepper Bliss...'Nothing to see here, all is well. Big Brother loves us and would never lie.'
> 
> Be brave, and open up your minds. Time for the Red Pill.
Click to expand...


   
What a flaming idiot! The Matrix was just a movie, Princess. You CT loons still believe it's all real, just like your loony CTBS.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proudveteran, any of us can read wikipedia. It's really one of the worst sources you can quote. Even when in this case they are pretty much right n the money. But nothing you, I, or the God almighty can do or say that will calm the fears of the CT'rs...... they want to believe that the government is the boogyman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and that Idiot don't know anything. It's just empty hubris. All you know is what the Idiot Box told you. You live in a state of Goose Stepper Bliss...'Nothing to see here, all is well. Big Brother loves us and would never lie.'
> 
> Be brave, and open up your minds. Time for the Red Pill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a flaming idiot! The Matrix was just a movie, Princess. You CT loons still believe it's all real, just like your loony CTBS.
Click to expand...


No shit Sock. Gawd, you Goose Steppers are so damn dumb. Now off you go to the Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. You're absolutely useless.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I wonder when Pauline will start the fart jokes?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I wonder when Pauline will start the fart jokes?



Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP6ccHmiZjI]Polly want a cracker? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Polly want a cracker? - YouTube



Ah, all bark and no bite. Looks like Kissinger was right about you anyway. You're definitely a dumb, stupid animal.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when Pauline will start the fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.
Click to expand...


But you don't want to be insulting.  

Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.

There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when Pauline will start the fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't want to be insulting.
> 
> Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.
> 
> There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!
Click to expand...


I thought you were pretty diplomatic.


----------



## SFC Ollie

From here out I'll just give polly a cracker.....


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> From here out I'll just give polly a cracker.....



If you feed the takers, they just keep coming back....................

Or didn't Paul Ryan teach you anything?

Quit giving polly a cracker.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> From here out I'll just give polly a cracker.....



You do that, you useless old buffoon.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when Pauline will start the fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't want to be insulting.
> 
> Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.
> 
> There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!
Click to expand...


To Hell with em. He blew it. He's proven himself to be a loud-mouthed Goose Stepping ole fool. And you can save your blustery psycho-babble for someone who cares. Now hurry, off ya go, back to your Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. See ya.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't want to be insulting.
> 
> Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.
> 
> There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were pretty diplomatic.
Click to expand...


Man, nothing worse than a Brownnosing Sockpuppet Troll. Truly pathetic.


----------



## G.T.

Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still barking little doggy? Master told you to fetch that stick. Ya better get moving. Piss your master off, and you won't get a bone. Now move it mutt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't want to be insulting.
> 
> Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.
> 
> There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Hell with em. He blew it. He's proven himself to be a loud-mouthed Goose Stepping ole fool. And you can save your blustery psycho-babble for someone who cares. Now hurry, off ya go, back to your Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. See ya.
Click to expand...


From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!

Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.  

Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.  

Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't want to be insulting.
> 
> Here, let me try : you are a frightened little child, jumping at shadows.  Of course, you only jump at the shadows your fellow CTers provide you through youtube videos, which you somehow find to be the only credible source of information, since there is of course no way the all-powerful government could possibly influence or control YOUTUBE.  You have the reasoning of a 10-year-old and the debating acumen of a 6-year-old.  You are following in the footsteps of conspiracy theorists before you who, in large part, have predicted doom and gloom and been proven wrong over and over again.  You take legitimate concerns about government and turn them into insane rhetoric, most likely helping the very governments and corporate interests you claim to want to curtail.  You are a sad, sorry sack of shit who thinks insulting someone's military service is somehow patriotic.
> 
> There, and unlike you, I can happily admit I MEANT to be insulting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Hell with em. He blew it. He's proven himself to be a loud-mouthed Goose Stepping ole fool. And you can save your blustery psycho-babble for someone who cares. Now hurry, off ya go, back to your Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!
> 
> Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.
> 
> Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.
> 
> Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?
Click to expand...


Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Hell with em. He blew it. He's proven himself to be a loud-mouthed Goose Stepping ole fool. And you can save your blustery psycho-babble for someone who cares. Now hurry, off ya go, back to your Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!
> 
> Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.
> 
> Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.
> 
> Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
Click to expand...


It was clear what you were saying from the start.  I doubt you fooled anyone with your 'not trying to be insulting' nonsense. 

I am curious though, what do you think it means to give someone a chance?  Would you have continued to claim you weren't trying to insult Ollie if he'd suddenly agreed with everything you say?  How long was it before you repeated your dog/master insults?  You might want to consider being consistent with the crap you spew.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!
> 
> Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.
> 
> Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.
> 
> Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was clear what you were saying from the start.  I doubt you fooled anyone with your 'not trying to be insulting' nonsense.
> 
> I am curious though, what do you think it means to give someone a chance?  Would you have continued to claim you weren't trying to insult Ollie if he'd suddenly agreed with everything you say?  How long was it before you repeated your dog/master insults?  You might want to consider being consistent with the crap you spew.
Click to expand...


Are ya thick or something son? Was i not clear enough for ya? I don't give a flyin fuck what you and that old dipshit Ollie think. Not seeking your approval. I gave Ollie many opportunities to man-up. He chose not to. So fuck em. And that's that.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear what you were saying from the start.  I doubt you fooled anyone with your 'not trying to be insulting' nonsense.
> 
> I am curious though, what do you think it means to give someone a chance?  Would you have continued to claim you weren't trying to insult Ollie if he'd suddenly agreed with everything you say?  How long was it before you repeated your dog/master insults?  You might want to consider being consistent with the crap you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are ya thick or something son? Was i not clear enough for ya? I don't give a flyin fuck what you and that old dipshit Ollie think. Not seeking your approval. I gave Ollie many opportunities to man-up. He chose not to. So fuck em. And that's that.
Click to expand...


It's obvious you don't care at all...that must be why you keep replying and trying to defend yourself.  

I'm not sure you understand what 'that's that' means.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear what you were saying from the start.  I doubt you fooled anyone with your 'not trying to be insulting' nonsense.
> 
> I am curious though, what do you think it means to give someone a chance?  Would you have continued to claim you weren't trying to insult Ollie if he'd suddenly agreed with everything you say?  How long was it before you repeated your dog/master insults?  You might want to consider being consistent with the crap you spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are ya thick or something son? Was i not clear enough for ya? I don't give a flyin fuck what you and that old dipshit Ollie think. Not seeking your approval. I gave Ollie many opportunities to man-up. He chose not to. So fuck em. And that's that.
Click to expand...


The truth is that Pauline is pissed because i negged her. And will again and again as long as she attacks my service to this great country we live in. But I am curious, does Man up mean to agree with the CT'rs? Or does it mean to stand up for what you believe? There is little doubt about my manhood. Pauline on the other hand................


----------



## daws101

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's an old saying about the cocksureness of ignorance.
> but I can't remember it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't know that you're del. Assholes all look the same to me, all puckered and brown like you...
Click to expand...

and you!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Hell with em. He blew it. He's proven himself to be a loud-mouthed Goose Stepping ole fool. And you can save your blustery psycho-babble for someone who cares. Now hurry, off ya go, back to your Idiot Box for your daily Idiot brainwashing. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!
> 
> Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.
> 
> Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.
> 
> Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
Click to expand...

what the fuck? gave him a chance? he blew it?  tell me paulie are you some sort of guru that Ollie or any of us would need you to give us a chance at being in your non existent sphere of influence?
you're talking like Ollie turned you down for a blow job. talk about inflated self importance.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear what you were saying from the start.  I doubt you fooled anyone with your 'not trying to be insulting' nonsense.
> 
> I am curious though, what do you think it means to give someone a chance?  Would you have continued to claim you weren't trying to insult Ollie if he'd suddenly agreed with everything you say?  How long was it before you repeated your dog/master insults?  You might want to consider being consistent with the crap you spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are ya thick or something son? Was i not clear enough for ya? I don't give a flyin fuck what you and that old dipshit Ollie think. Not seeking your approval. I gave Ollie many opportunities to man-up. He chose not to. So fuck em. And that's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that Pauline is pissed because i negged her. And will again and again as long as she attacks my service to this great country we live in. But I am curious, does Man up mean to agree with the CT'rs? Or does it mean to stand up for what you believe? There is little doubt about my manhood. Pauline on the other hand................
Click to expand...


Do us a favor, go Goose Step in traffic. And take your Sockpuppet Troll buddies with ya. Off ya go now.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From me, it's 'blustery phycho-babble'.  From you, it's 'just your take' on Ollie.  Odd how that works!
> 
> Ironically, I never watch the news on television.  So unless you are saying that the fictional programs I do watch on tv are brainwashing me to follow the government, maybe you could stop using the same tired and incorrect insults?  What am I thinking, it's only a problem when people use insults against you and your fellow CTers; if you do it, there's no problem!  No hypocrisy there.
> 
> Ollie didn't blow anything.  You clearly were lying when you claimed you weren't trying to be insulting.  You called him a dog.....over and over and over again.  Why you felt the need to pretend it wasn't an insult on an anonymous message board, I don't know.  Of course, you clearly aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, so I probably shouldn't bother questioning your reasoning.
> 
> Why don't you take your repetitive psycho-babble and go back to getting brainwashed by your ridiculous youtube videos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the fuck? gave him a chance? he blew it?  tell me paulie are you some sort of guru that Ollie or any of us would need you to give us a chance at being in your non existent sphere of influence?
> you're talking like Ollie turned you down for a blow job. talk about inflated self importance.
Click to expand...


Gay Sock Puppet derangement. Funny, but also a bit disturbing.


----------



## G.T.

Your thread's a fail and an absolute fuckfest of incessant douchery, while meanwhile out in the real world people had to face down actual tragedy. 

Maybe if you had some life experience, you'd grow a set of balls and not come make little Suzie prissy pants threads like this because you'll realize how insensitive it is, and how much fuckery goes on in your own head doesn't need revealing trust me.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be more clear...FUCK OLLIE! I gave him a chance, and he blew it. He's a whiny old buffoon. He would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told him to. And so would you for that matter. So i'm not seeking his or your approval. That clear enough for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck? gave him a chance? he blew it?  tell me paulie are you some sort of guru that Ollie or any of us would need you to give us a chance at being in your non existent sphere of influence?
> you're talking like Ollie turned you down for a blow job. talk about inflated self importance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay Sock Puppet derangement. Funny, but also a bit disturbing.
Click to expand...

I can see why the idea of sex with a live human, male or female not withstanding would disturb you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Notice that instead of answering the question Pauline attempted to insult again.....

So what is Pauline's definition of man up, and how in the world did I blow it?

Only Pauline will ever understand...........


----------



## ABikerSailor

SFC Ollie said:


> Notice that instead of answering the question Pauline attempted to insult again.....
> 
> So what is Pauline's definition of man up, and how in the world did I blow it?
> 
> Only Pauline will ever understand...........



How did you blow it?  Sorry Ollie, and I don't mean any disrespect towards you, but you blew it with Pauline when you didn't blow her.

She thinks that everyone should be on their knees worshipping at her feet and swallowing her dogma whole.

Otherwise, why else does she sound like such a dick?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck? gave him a chance? he blew it?  tell me paulie are you some sort of guru that Ollie or any of us would need you to give us a chance at being in your non existent sphere of influence?
> you're talking like Ollie turned you down for a blow job. talk about inflated self importance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Sock Puppet derangement. Funny, but also a bit disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see why the idea of sex with a live human, male or female not withstanding would disturb you.
Click to expand...


Hey Sock, you're getting creepier & creepier by the day. Quit typing and take a break from the Forum. Just a suggestion anyway.


----------



## paulitician

Aw look, Ollie & dawgshit met and fell in love on a Conspiracy Theory Forum...Pretty gross. YUK!


----------



## SFC Ollie

So I wonder, does Paiuline have anything intelligent to say about these poor children or would she prefer to continue her stupid attempts at being an idiot and staying away from the entire subject that I believe she started....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> So I wonder, does Paiuline have anything intelligent to say about these poor children or would she prefer to continue her stupid attempts at being an idiot and staying away from the entire subject that I believe she started....



Seriously, i know a very busy intersection. Why don't you go Goose Step away in traffic. And take your weird lover dawgshit with ya. Have fun.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Is Pauline wishing me harm?

I guess that's all she has left......


----------



## daws101

Pauline is in such a tizzy he now find it's necessary to send me PM's./
is he doing this to anyone else?


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Is Pauline wishing me harm?
> 
> I guess that's all she has left......


she's pming like a bitch in desperation


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Is Pauline wishing me harm?
> 
> I guess that's all she has left......


\

Ha Ha. What a whiny ole pussy.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pauline wishing me harm?
> 
> I guess that's all she has left......
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Ha Ha. What a whiny ole pussy.
Click to expand...

paulie's legendary false bravado ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Aw look, Ollie & dawgshit met and fell in love on a Conspiracy Theory Forum...Pretty gross. YUK!



you got one name right,Dawgshit.The other you blew.It Gomer Ollie remember?

 sad little Gomer Ollie hasnt learned from his heart attack he had that he is already suffering miserably bringing  bad karma down on himself disgracing his  fellow military officers particpating in these govermment coverups for money.

You would think he would have learned by now  from that that money is not going to buy  him happiness and he is going to suffer even  more miserably in the future healthwise the negative karma he is bringing down on himself disgracing his fellow military officers accepting money by his handlers to troll these boards. 

This is only the beginning for him,all these people particpaiting in this coverup,are going to die slow painful deaths in the future before they pass on with all this negative karma they are bringing down on themselves.

they just cant put it together that Cheney,Clinton,and both Bush presidents have had many heart attacks because of the fact they oprchestrated 9/11 and they are going to suffer even more so in the future as well and in their next life also even far greater.

the others here havent experienced it like Gomer has already only because they were not fellow military offices who have disgraced their other fellow military officers like Gomer has so their karma will take longer to come out before they see it and start experiencing what Gomer already has healthwise.with them,it will take years longer.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> Pauline is in such a tizzy he now find it's necessary to send me PM's./
> is he doing this to anyone else?



I get actual messages on my visitor message board you can go see them....


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw look, Ollie & dawgshit met and fell in love on a Conspiracy Theory Forum...Pretty gross. YUK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got one name right,Dawgshit.The other you blew.It Gomer Ollie remember?
> 
> sad little Gomer Ollie hasnt learned from his heart attack he had that he is already suffering miserably bringing  bad karma down on himself disgracing his  fellow military officers particpating in these govermment coverups for money.
> 
> You would think he would have learned by now  from that that money is not going to buy  him happiness and he is going to suffer even  more miserably in the future healthwise the negative karma he is bringing down on himself disgracing his fellow military officers accepting money by his handlers to troll these boards.
> 
> This is only the beginning for him,all these people particpaiting in this coverup,are going to die slow painful deaths in the future before they pass on with all this negative karma they are bringing down on themselves.
> 
> they just cant put it together that Cheney,Clinton,and both Bush presidents have had many heart attacks because of the fact they oprchestrated 9/11 and they are going to suffer even more so in the future as well and in their next life also even far greater.
> 
> the others here havent experienced it like Gomer has already only because they were not fellow military offices who have disgraced their other fellow military officers like Gomer has so their karma will take longer to come out before they see it and start experiencing what Gomer already has healthwise.with them,it will take years longer.
Click to expand...


A new conspiracy!  Heart attacks are caused by bad karma!  

The fun just never ends, does it?


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline is in such a tizzy he now find it's necessary to send me PM's./
> is he doing this to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get actual messages on my visitor message board you can go see them....
Click to expand...

saw them! same desperate shit !


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw look, Ollie & dawgshit met and fell in love on a Conspiracy Theory Forum...Pretty gross. YUK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got one name right,Dawgshit.The other you blew.It Gomer Ollie remember?
> 
> sad little Gomer Ollie hasnt learned from his heart attack he had that he is already suffering miserably bringing  bad karma down on himself disgracing his  fellow military officers particpating in these govermment coverups for money.
> 
> You would think he would have learned by now  from that that money is not going to buy  him happiness and he is going to suffer even  more miserably in the future healthwise the negative karma he is bringing down on himself disgracing his fellow military officers accepting money by his handlers to troll these boards.
> 
> This is only the beginning for him,all these people particpaiting in this coverup,are going to die slow painful deaths in the future before they pass on with all this negative karma they are bringing down on themselves.
> 
> they just cant put it together that Cheney,Clinton,and both Bush presidents have had many heart attacks because of the fact they oprchestrated 9/11 and they are going to suffer even more so in the future as well and in their next life also even far greater.
> 
> the others here havent experienced it like Gomer has already only because they were not fellow military offices who have disgraced their other fellow military officers like Gomer has so their karma will take longer to come out before they see it and start experiencing what Gomer already has healthwise.with them,it will take years longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A new conspiracy!  Heart attacks are caused by bad karma!
> 
> The fun just never ends, does it?
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?



Sock puppets.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock puppets.
Click to expand...


More likely pocket pool.......


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?



Oh STFU. Why don't you and your lover dawgshit go flirt with each other on someone else's thread. This isn't Match.com ya big dummy. Seriously, you're grossing us out.


----------



## Truthmatters

you who promote these evil lies about horrible crimes deserve all the insults you justly recieve


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> you who promote these evil lies about horrible crimes deserve all the insults you justly recieve



Back at ya asshole.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Why don't you and your lover dawgshit go flirt with each other on *someone else's thread*. This isn't Match.com ya big dummy. Seriously, you're *grossing us out*.
Click to expand...


This poor delusional puppy still believes this is his thread and evidently there's a whole army of like-minded loons inside his pinhead.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nutjob, fuck off.... You haven't added anything to a conversation in months....And Pauline is following in your footsteps...Puppy love maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU. Why don't you and your lover dawgshit go flirt with each other on *someone else's thread*. This isn't Match.com ya big dummy. Seriously, you're *grossing us out*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poor delusional puppy still believes this is his thread and evidently there's a whole army of like-minded loons inside his pinhead.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the diagnosis Dr. Sock Psycho.


----------



## SFC Ollie

So worried about Her thread that she has had it derailed with her poor attempts at insults for days if not weeks......LOL


----------



## G.T.

shes a real class act, that pauline.


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> shes a real class act, that pauline.


----------



## MisterBeale

G.T. said:


> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.


Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.

Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.

If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?

I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?

If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?

I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?

Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  I am immune to propaganda, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.


----------



## G.T.

MisterBeale said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  I am immune to propaganda, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
Click to expand...


People don't "parade," they do a service. They inform the public of what going through something like that is like, and they also advise the public of their child's memory. 


If you really cared to find out if it's black ops or real, you could reach out and travel. 

But until you do, you have NO REAL INTEREST in the truth, and you should not even RISK rubbing grieving people's name in dirt just to get a dig in on the Government. It's low ball classlessness. 

So, go to Sandy Hook. Meet some grieving families, and a grieving community. Then, come back to the internets, where people who never go outside claim to have the inside scoop because of stories from other people on the internets who never go outside and claim to have the inside scoop. 

It's pretty disgusting.


----------



## MisterBeale

Television provides no service whatsoever.  Don't delude yourself.  It does a disservice.  It misinforms, distorts, causes mis-perception, and thought control.  All channels are in control of the political and cultural elite, the right and the left gate keepers.  If you find any thing of value at all on TV, it is because you are meant to find it, and "they" want you to think and have that information, therefor you must question WHY they want you to believe and understand the world that way.

The interests of those who control society have it in _their_ interest for you to understand what ever it is they show you.  What ever you see or understand on TV is inherently NOT in _your_ interest to understand, make no mistake.  TV creates an UNREAL reality that is nothing like what is really going on, as soon as you understand that, then we can get down to brass tacks. . . . Turn it off, get rid of it.


----------



## G.T.

MisterBeale said:


> Television provides no service whatsoever.  Don't delude yourself.  It does a disservice.  It misinforms, distorts, causes mis-perception, and thought control.  All channels are in control of the political and cultural elite, the right and the left gate keepers.  If you find any thing of value at all on TV, it is because you are meant to find it, and "they" want you to think and have that information, therefor you must question WHY they want you to believe and understand the world that way.
> 
> The interests of those who control society have it in _their_ interest for you to understand what ever it is they show you.  What ever you see or understand on TV is inherently NOT in _your_ interest to understand, make no mistake.  TV creates an UNREAL reality that is nothing like what is really going on, as soon as you understand that, then we can get down to brass tacks. . . . Turn it off, get rid of it.



You must get your news from the actual scenes, every time. Wow, such a travel expense you must have. 

And you've independantly investigated Sandy Hook? Shocking. Please, allow us to be privy to your personal investigation. Remember, you can't really site any "sources" except your self, because with the wide sweeping theory you've posited above, they're ALL "in on it."


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  I am immune to propaganda, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
Click to expand...


By narrowing your info source to what you read you not only _do not_ diminish the probability of brain wash, you increase it _dramatically_. Like the other media sources, the written word can and is used to disseminate BS and the narrower your info stream the more susceptible you are to it. You sound dependent on like-minded (read: paranoia-feeding) sources who have indeed cocooned you. It is no surprise you are a CT who believes things like Sandy Hook was a gov't black-op.


----------



## SAYIT

G.T. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Television provides no service whatsoever.  Don't delude yourself.  It does a disservice.  It misinforms, distorts, causes mis-perception, and thought control.  All channels are in control of the political and cultural elite, the right and the left gate keepers.  If you find any thing of value at all on TV, it is because you are meant to find it, and "they" want you to think and have that information, therefor you must question WHY they want you to believe and understand the world that way.
> 
> The interests of those who control society have it in _their_ interest for you to understand what ever it is they show you.  What ever you see or understand on TV is inherently NOT in _your_ interest to understand, make no mistake.  TV creates an UNREAL reality that is nothing like what is really going on, as soon as you understand that, then we can get down to brass tacks. . . . Turn it off, get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must get your news from the actual scenes, every time. Wow, such a travel expense you must have.
> 
> And you've independantly investigated Sandy Hook? Shocking. Please, allow us to be privy to your personal investigation. Remember, you can't really site any "sources" except your self, because with the wide sweeping theory you've posited above, they're ALL "in on it."
Click to expand...


Indeed the skepticism of the CT comes to a screeching halt when it is time to apply it to their CTs. At that point all and any info which fits their preconceived conclusions ("they" did it) gets a free pass. It's not facts or truth they seek but rather validation of their POV.


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> Television provides no service whatsoever.  Don't delude yourself.  It does a disservice.  It misinforms, distorts, causes mis-perception, and thought control.  All channels are in control of the political and cultural elite, the right and the left gate keepers.  If you find any thing of value at all on TV, it is because you are meant to find it, and "they" want you to think and have that information, therefor you must question WHY they want you to believe and understand the world that way.
> 
> The interests of those who control society have it in _their_ interest for you to understand what ever it is they show you.  What ever you see or understand on TV is inherently NOT in _your_ interest to understand, make no mistake.  TV creates an UNREAL reality that is nothing like what is really going on, as soon as you understand that, then we can get down to brass tacks. . . . Turn it off, get rid of it.



Somehow you fail to apply your skepticism to that which you read which is also the product of someone trying to sell you something ... perhaps even agents of "the political and cultural elite." I suggest you burn your books and trash your computer. 
Then and only then will you be able to "get down to brass tacks."


----------



## SFC Ollie

I want to know what MisterBeale thinks is a worthy news source......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

five farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Truthmatters said:


> you who promote these evil lies about horrible crimes deserve all the insults you justly recieve



coming from you TRUTH DOESNT MATTER,Im sure he is really hurt by this. you really need to change your user name to that sense you can acknowledge the autrocities Bush has commiteed against the american people but anything negative about the corruption Obama,Clinton or the democrats that you blindly worship that they participate in,you ignore even though Obama has expanded what Bush got started. 

oh and while your at it,you might give that  same advise hypocrite  to gomer ollie who has sold out and disgraced his fellow militarty officers trolling these boards for money.

Seriously,you REALLY should change your user name to TRUTH DOESNT MATTER.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  *I am immune to propaganda*, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
Click to expand...


Is that your personal super-power?  You are immune to propaganda?

  If you honestly think that, you are probably extremely susceptible to propaganda.


----------



## Truthmatters

this sociopathic meme that these people are lying and no one was killed at sandyhook makes the idiots who claim this westboro level crazy.


They are cheering on some gun nutter to shoot at that kid holding their dead family members socks.


'The right is tolerating these people.


why?


----------



## Truthmatters

Becuase the current republican party is run by Sociopaths


----------



## Montrovant

Good job trying to turn everything into some kind of partisan fight, TM.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> this sociopathic meme that these people are lying and no one was killed at sandyhook makes the idiots who claim this westboro level crazy.
> 
> 
> They are cheering on some gun nutter to shoot at that kid holding their dead family members socks.
> 
> 
> 'The right is tolerating these people.
> 
> 
> why?



Damn it TM this isn't a right vs left thing...


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  I am immune to propaganda, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
Click to expand...

immune my ass! from your description.. you have no basis of comparison as you most likely read shit that bolsters your paranoia. making you the perfect subject for propaganda.  
another self-aggrandizing  sociopath!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched interviews with family members, such as little brothers and sisters clinging to the soccer socks of their lost siblings. Incredibally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  *I am immune to propaganda*, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your personal super-power?  You are immune to propaganda?
> 
> If you honestly think that, you are probably extremely susceptible to propaganda.
Click to expand...


Oh the irony.

thanks for that tidbit of information hypocrite.

the way you have demonstratd so many times that you run away from videos and links that dont go along with your version of events and change the subject evading the facts such as Obama bowing down to the prime minister of israel evading that fact chaging the subject about the speakers body language,like YOU are one to talk.

the  man who is an expert at doing this when confronted with evidence and facts he cant refute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Television provides no service whatsoever.  Don't delude yourself.  It does a disservice.  It misinforms, distorts, causes mis-perception, and thought control.  All channels are in control of the political and cultural elite, the right and the left gate keepers.  If you find any thing of value at all on TV, it is because you are meant to find it, and "they" want you to think and have that information, therefor you must question WHY they want you to believe and understand the world that way.
> 
> The interests of those who control society have it in _their_ interest for you to understand what ever it is they show you.  What ever you see or understand on TV is inherently NOT in _your_ interest to understand, make no mistake.  TV creates an UNREAL reality that is nothing like what is really going on, as soon as you understand that, then we can get down to brass tacks. . . . Turn it off, get rid of it.





Your making wayyyyyyyy  too much sense for the trolls to comprehend or understand.

dont forget to add in to that your local newspaper such as the LA TIMES,KANSAS CITY STAR,ARIZONA REPUBLIC,ect,ect,.the list goes on and on with the mainstream media.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
Click to expand...


I don't even bother to respond to the little twerp anymore, it lowers my IQ.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I don't have a Television, my mind can remain unclouded by such images.
> 
> Ahhh yes, the ultimate propaganda, keeps us from critical thinking.
> 
> If the rogue elements within the government did do that hit, and those families had no clue it was coming, who would we as a nation turn to for justice?
> 
> I know, we can feel like we are doing something by taking the guns away from law abiding citizens, right?
> 
> If people are so dumb as to not see what is going on. . . . REALLY?!?
> 
> I don't care, I really don't.  When I hear stories like that, it convinces me all the more that black OPS was involved.  If the official story WERE true, there is NO WAY my grieving kid would be paraded in front of the nation for a political agenda.  DOESN'T THAT SEEM QUEER TO ANY ONE ELSE ?!?
> 
> Maybe it is just because I live in a different world, a world of reading only.  I don't listen to the radio, nor do I watch TV, I don't even have one.  *I am immune to propaganda*, so I see the political bullshit for what it is.  And I think a lot of people do as well.  It is why these brazen attempts to fool the masses are getting so outrageous and sloppy.  We see it, and we are offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your personal super-power?  You are immune to propaganda?
> 
> If you honestly think that, you are probably extremely susceptible to propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.
> 
> thanks for that tidbit of information hypocrite.
> 
> the way you have demonstratd so many times that you run away from videos and links that dont go along with your version of events and change the subject evading the facts such as Obama bowing down to the prime minister of israel evading that fact chaging the subject about the speakers body language,like YOU are one to talk.
> 
> the  man who is an expert at doing this when confronted with evidence and facts he cant refute.
Click to expand...


Your definition of 'fact' is different from the rest of the world's. 

Then again, so is your definition of the phrase 'run away'.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your personal super-power?  You are immune to propaganda?
> 
> If you honestly think that, you are probably extremely susceptible to propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.
> 
> thanks for that tidbit of information hypocrite.
> 
> the way you have demonstrated so many times that you running away from videos and links that dont go along with your version of events and change the subject evading the facts such as Obama bowing down to the prime minister of israel evading that fact chaging the subject about the speakers body language,like YOU are one to talk.
> 
> the  man who is an expert at doing this when confronted with evidence and facts he cant refute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of 'fact' is different from the rest of the world's.
> 
> Then again, so is your definition of the phrase 'run away'.
Click to expand...


other way around hypocrite. AGAIN, sense you have reading comprehension problems,running away is changing the subject not commenting on videos and links provided,something you and dawshit and others EXCEL at,.  as well as leaving and not coming back to a thread like the frady cat you are. 


nice game of dodgeball you keep playing when i proved you ran away. as always,i see your a waste of time since as we both know,you only see what you WANT to see. thats your logic you frady cat trolls have,is if we dont go into it seeing only what we want to see like you,dawgshit and others  do,then our definition of fact is different than the rest of the worlds. again thanks for proving in spades you excel at doing this- you deny that you ran away and changed the subject that I mentioned about Obama.thanks for proving my point for me that you play dodgeball here.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.
> 
> thanks for that tidbit of information hypocrite.
> 
> the way you have demonstrated so many times that you running away from videos and links that dont go along with your version of events and change the subject evading the facts such as Obama bowing down to the prime minister of israel evading that fact chaging the subject about the speakers body language,like YOU are one to talk.
> 
> the  man who is an expert at doing this when confronted with evidence and facts he cant refute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of 'fact' is different from the rest of the world's.
> 
> Then again, so is your definition of the phrase 'run away'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around hypocrite. AGAIN, sense you have reading comprehension problems,running away is changing the subject not commenting on videos and links provided,something you and dawshit and others EXCEL at,.  as well as leaving and not coming back to a thread like the frady cat you are.
> 
> 
> nice game of dodgeball you keep playing when i proved you ran away. as always,i see your a waste of time since as we both know,you only see what you WANT to see. thats your logic you frady cat trolls have,is if we dont go into it seeing only what we want to see like you,dawgshit and others  do,then our definition of fact is different than the rest of the worlds. again thanks for proving in spades you excel at doing this- you deny that you ran away and changed the subject that I mentioned about Obama.thanks for proving my point for me that you play dodgeball here.
Click to expand...


The irony of this, of course, is that at the same time 9/11 IJ complains about me running away, his fellow CTer Pauli is complaining that I frequent the CT threads too much!  

Well, that and IJ claiming that others see only what they want to see. 

Hey, got another fart comment ready?  I feel a need for an original, witty reply to my posts!


----------



## katsung47

Finally, they released some information of the man arrested in the woods of Sandy Hook. The question is how could he look for his daughter in woods not in school, and why they held the information for such a long time?

Quote, 





> Connecticut Mystery Man in the Woods Identified as Chris Manfredonia
> 
> According to Deadline Live, the Connecticut mystery man in the woods has officially been identified as Chris Manfredonia, who was found by police in the woods next to Sandy Hook Elementary School after Adam Lanza took the lives of 27 people.
> 
> Initially after the shooting, no one knew who the Connecticut mystery man in the woods was as people witnessed police placing him in handcuffs. The LA Times found out that Chris Manfredonia, whose 6-year-old daughter attends the school, was heading there Friday morning to help make gingerbread houses with first-graders when he heard popping sounds and smelled sulfur. He ran around the school trying to reach his daughter and was briefly handcuffed by police. Chris Manfredonia was later reunited with his child, who had been locked in a small room with a teacher.
> 
> .. there are some that consider it suspicious of how very few details have been given about Chris Manfredonia and why police do not consider him a suspect.
> 
> Read more at Connecticut Mystery Man in the Woods Has People Asking for Details*|*American Live Wire


----------



## SFC Ollie

Because there is no reason to suspect the father of one of the children at the school, who was trying to get to his daughter, you'd have to ask him why he went behind the school, probably because the door that was shot out spooked him, but at that I can only guess...


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> Sandy Hook WTF?!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Families Interviewed All Fake Update - YouTube



Wow, I have no words.... Wait yes I do...

STOP FEAR PEDDLING ALREADY!!!

Freaking unbelievable how many people want something to explain the world. Bad shit happens dude, always has happened, always will happen, regardless of how you feel about it, regardless of who is in office, and certainly regardless of how it might look after a lot of time spent twisting it in your head..

Get over it... When I was 19 had to watch my dad die slowly of cancer. Sucked.. Not too long after had to watch my mom go the same way.. Sucked.. It wasn't a plot. The tobacco companies didn't design to give them cancer, the world didn't screw them or me, shit just happened. No plot, no conspiracy, no grand scheme laid out by men behind the scenes, just life and existence doing what it does..

You fear addicts empower the media and politicians to give you the mushroom treatment; feed you shit and keep you in the dark.. It's your fault, why should they treat you like you have sense if this is the crap you want to obsess over? Why not lie and placate you,tell you BS and do what they want? You can't stop yourselves from creating shit like this when ever something bad happens, how the hell could you handle reality much less responsibility of knowledge..

It's okay keep spreading horse shit like this, be good little children and maybe, just maybe they won't take away your magic google box, or the endless stream of BS media on your TV...

Wake up idiots..


----------



## paulitician

The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better. 

Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, GE, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.


same paulie bullshit .


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.



Tell me something, just what news source do you trust to tell the truth?


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something, just what news source do you trust to tell the truth?
Click to expand...

the national enquirer ?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.
> 
> 
> 
> same paulie bullshit .
Click to expand...


Is it really? The entire MSM is controlled by just a handful of very powerful Corporations. And they're very close partners with the Government. They control everything you see on the Idiot Box. Do some of your own research and see who the few Corporate entities are who control the message.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something, just what news source do you trust to tell the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the national enquirer ?
Click to expand...


Possibly. Sadly, they're actually far more credible than most in the MSM. They've broken some very big stories in recent years. They actually still conduct some independent investigations. So don't be so quick to knock em.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. All MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.
> 
> 
> 
> same paulie bullshit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really? The entire MSM is controlled by just a handful of very powerful Corporations. And they're very close partners with the Government. They control everything you see on the Idiot Box. Do some of your own research and see who the few Corporate entities are who control the message.
Click to expand...

hey shit head I was in show biz for 3 decades I've forgotten more about the media then you'll ever know.
I laugh out loud when you yammer about the MSM VS. "alternative media" because it does not exist.
it's all the same media, you delusional ass hat!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something, just what news source do you trust to tell the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> the national enquirer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. Sadly, they're actually far more credible than most in the MSM. They've broken some very big stories in recent years. They actually still conduct some independent investigations. So don't be so quick to knock em.
Click to expand...

bahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same paulie bullshit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really? The entire MSM is controlled by just a handful of very powerful Corporations. And they're very close partners with the Government. They control everything you see on the Idiot Box. Do some of your own research and see who the few Corporate entities are who control the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey shit head I was in show biz for 3 decades I've forgotten more about the media then you'll ever know.
> I laugh out loud when you yammer about the MSM VS. "alternative media" because it does not exist.
> it's all the same media, you delusional ass hat!
Click to expand...


Everything you see is controlled by a very few powerful Corporate/Government entities. Like i said, do your own research. You'll likely be very surprised at what you find.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really? The entire MSM is controlled by just a handful of very powerful Corporations. And they're very close partners with the Government. They control everything you see on the Idiot Box. Do some of your own research and see who the few Corporate entities are who control the message.
> 
> 
> 
> hey shit head I was in show biz for 3 decades I've forgotten more about the media then you'll ever know.
> I laugh out loud when you yammer about the MSM VS. "alternative media" because it does not exist.
> it's all the same media, you delusional ass hat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you see is controlled by a very few powerful Corporate/Government entities. Like i said, do your own research. You'll likely be very surprised at what you find.
Click to expand...

do you enjoy repeating yourself  or is it  a symptom?


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, GE, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.



The alternative media sources are far less reliable and are far more liable to publish - in the words of Veterans Today senior editor - "patent falsehoods."
In order to walk your walk you'll need to trash your computer and believe "half of what you see and none of what you hear."
Of course, you aren't exactly known for applying the same level of skepticism to loony CT "facts" as you do to everything mainstream. In fact, I've never seen you apply any skepticism to those loony CT "facts" at all.


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> The Government/Media Complex is a farce. The People only know and see what they're allowed to. Most of it is just an illusion. No one can say with any real certainty, whether or not events like this really happened at all. For all anyone knows, they could be very well choreographed staged made-for-tv events. No one would really know any better.
> 
> Control of the MSM is in the hands of just a handful of very powerful Corporate/Government entities. MSM 'information' for the most part, is mere spoon-fed Government Propaganda. There are just a few large Corporations who control it all. You can easily look it up and see which Corporations they are. Time Warner, GE, News Corp, CBS, and a few others. They control everything you see in the MSM. The 'Idiot Box' really is an Idiot Box. Watch as little of it as you can. Look for alternative News/Information sources. That's your only real chance for any truth.



Do you ever leave your house? Ever seen a car accident? Ever seen a house burn down? How about a street fight? Ever seen something terrible happen where you can't really blame anybody for it? Happens all the time, everyday life happens..

None of things are staged, yet you assume that anything worse happens and it's a staged event..

Was Pearl Harbor staged too? Maybe WWII didn't really happen. Maybe the civil war was a hoax. The french revolution? A scam.. The Bolsheviks? A con... Using your logic we could easily say that the roman empire was a lie...

Where does it end? At what point do you say "this is real"? Is anything real at all to you or do you live exclusively through TV, and internet video?

Ya know why you can't accept this as reality? Because you are afraid to. Afraid to confront  reality because it's too scary. Too frightening for you to realize that at any given moment anything and everything can be gone or in ruins.

Sure it's scary. Frightens the shit out of me especially when I think of my kids. It's scary, but it is what makes life so valuable. A perfect world where bad things don't happen, isn't a life. Bad things, good things, they add to the complexity and value of life. Denying it makes your life less meaningful. Don't cheat yourself..


----------



## paulitician

This link was sent to me. It's pretty interesting. Check it out...


Sandy Hook Truth


----------



## paulitician

Just a few Companies. That's all. And they control just about everything you see in the MSM...

GE, Disney, News Corp, Viacom, Time Warner, CBS.


----------



## gslack

Nah, i'm not gonna up your utube hits spammer.. I will do you a favor though.. Free advice... Get a life, go outside, talk to real people face to face, get a strong base in reality and then come back to this and see if you still think the same way..


----------



## paulitician

gslack said:


> Nah, i'm not gonna up your utube hits spammer.. I will do you a favor though.. Free advice... Get a life, go outside, talk to real people face to face, get a strong base in reality and then come back to this and see if you still think the same way..



You forgot to add the ole "You got Tinfoil Hat" insult. I mean your Troll Buddies wore that one out a long time ago, but you're free to be a boring asshole too. Have fun.


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, i'm not gonna up your utube hits spammer.. I will do you a favor though.. Free advice... Get a life, go outside, talk to real people face to face, get a strong base in reality and then come back to this and see if you still think the same way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the ole "You got Tinfoil Hat" insult. I mean your Troll Buddies wore that one out a long time ago, but you're free to be a boring asshole too. Have fun.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes, trolls...

Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming. 

So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.


----------



## paulitician

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, i'm not gonna up your utube hits spammer.. I will do you a favor though.. Free advice... Get a life, go outside, talk to real people face to face, get a strong base in reality and then come back to this and see if you still think the same way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the ole "You got Tinfoil Hat" insult. I mean your Troll Buddies wore that one out a long time ago, but you're free to be a boring asshole too. Have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, trolls...
> 
> Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming.
> 
> So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.
Click to expand...


Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.


----------



## paulitician

Here's another good link on MSM Consolidation. The information (Propaganda) you receive, comes from just a handful of powerful Corporations. And they enjoy a very close partnership with the Government. Almost nothing is what it seems with the Government/Media Complex.


Media Consolidation vs. Fragmentation: Action Steps for Government Communicators?
 Posted by Dannielle Blumenthal on December 26, 2012 at 1:47pm in Communications, Citizen Engagement, Customer Service

. Fragmented/personalized media

According to the Pew Research Center "State of the News Media 2012" survey:

* Revenue is down for network TV, local TV, magazines and newspapers but increasing for online TV, cable and audio (meaning radio or streaming web audio)

* 54% get news on at least one "digital, web-based device"

* 9% of U.S. adults "get news on any digital device very often through Facebook."...

Media Consolidation vs. Fragmentation: Action Steps for Government Communicators? - GovLoop - Knowledge Network for Government


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to add the ole "You got Tinfoil Hat" insult. I mean your Troll Buddies wore that one out a long time ago, but you're free to be a boring asshole too. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, trolls...
> 
> Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming.
> 
> So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
Click to expand...


SOCK?

LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark.. 

You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..


----------



## paulitician

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, trolls...
> 
> Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming.
> 
> So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
Click to expand...


Ok 'Princess', whatever you say. Seriously, beat it Sock moron.


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok 'Princess', whatever you say. Seriously, beat it Sock moron.
Click to expand...


No sorry not a sock... Ask a mod to check, hell check my posts, enjoy yourself. 

And Ill go or stay as I please... Don't want me to hurt your feelings? Fine don't post threads that you know will draw negative reactions.

You think posting crap like this doesn't offend people who have kids? Better get a grip junior, people, real people lost their children there. And while they deal with that, they have assholes like you spreading this kind of crap about them..

What did they do to deserve this from you? You don't know any of them, you don't know anything about them really, you just watched an internet video. 

If you are doing this to make a buck, you're disgusting. If you're doing this for political reasons, you're despicable, and if you're doing this because you think it's to stop a gun ban, you're a misguided fool as well as despicable.

Whatever reason you are doing this to those people for, you need help... I'm not religious, but I have to say god help you man..


----------



## SAYIT

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, trolls...
> 
> Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming.
> 
> So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
Click to expand...


He thinks you are me because I also call him "Princess." Pauli and his sock (9/11 Hand Job) think everyone who does not subscribe to their CT lunacy is a "gov't paid troll" and anyone who finds them to be less than normal must be "socks." It's just the loony way of rationalizing their situation.


----------



## gslack

SAYIT said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks you are me because I also call him "Princess." Pauli and his sock (9/11 Hand Job) think everyone who does not subscribe to their CT lunacy is a "gov't paid troll" and anyone who finds them to be less than normal to be "socks." It's just the loony way of rationalizing their situation.
Click to expand...


Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> This link was sent to me. It's pretty interesting. Check it out...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Truth



It's from a nameless blog...........


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Just a few Companies. That's all. And they control just about everything you see in the MSM...
> 
> GE, Disney, News Corp, Viacom, Time Warner, CBS.



So who do you trust for news? Nameless bloggers?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> This link was sent to me. It's pretty interesting. Check it out...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a nameless blog...........
Click to expand...


Still interesting.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few Companies. That's all. And they control just about everything you see in the MSM...
> 
> GE, Disney, News Corp, Viacom, Time Warner, CBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who do you trust for news? Nameless bloggers?
Click to expand...


Possibly.


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few Companies. That's all. And they control just about everything you see in the MSM...
> 
> GE, Disney, News Corp, Viacom, Time Warner, CBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who do you trust for news? Nameless bloggers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.
Click to expand...


utube...got it...thanks


----------



## SFC Ollie

gslack said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are me because I also call him "Princess." Pauli and his sock (9/11 Hand Job) think everyone who does not subscribe to their CT lunacy is a "gov't paid troll" and anyone who finds them to be less than normal to be "socks." It's just the loony way of rationalizing their situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...
Click to expand...


Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are me because I also call him "Princess." Pauli and his sock (9/11 Hand Job) think everyone who does not subscribe to their CT lunacy is a "gov't paid troll" and anyone who finds them to be less than normal to be "socks." It's just the loony way of rationalizing their situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
Click to expand...


Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.


----------



## gslack

SFC Ollie said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks you are me because I also call him "Princess." Pauli and his sock (9/11 Hand Job) think everyone who does not subscribe to their CT lunacy is a "gov't paid troll" and anyone who finds them to be less than normal to be "socks." It's just the loony way of rationalizing their situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
Click to expand...


Ah, sorry bout that, noted.. I wouldn't want to do that to a child either..

So I'll call him...fussypants...


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
Click to expand...


Hey now, be nice or I'll make you cry again!


----------



## paulitician

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey now, be nice or I'll make you cry again!
Click to expand...


You wish Sock tardo. Not gonna happen.


----------



## gslack

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, be nice or I'll make you cry again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish Sock tardo. Not gonna happen.
Click to expand...


You're cryin now... Fussypants... Does me callin you fussypants upset you? A little? I bet it does... Bet you're so mad you are gonna....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> This link was sent to me. It's pretty interesting. Check it out...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Truth


About


This blog was created to document inconsistencies in the reports of the Sandy Hook school shootings.  There are many conflicting stories about what really happened that day and its important to document all of this early on before news reports disappear.  At this point this event appears to be nothing more than a complete media fabrication.  None of the families viewed the victims bodies to properly identify them.  No DNA or dental records were compared to the victims.  This is unheard of and unrealistic.  There are at least half a dozen conflicting stories about what occurred in the school and I dont see any journalists digging into this to find out what really happened.  We havent seen any video footage from the school or photos from the scene.  Many of the parents of the victims appear to be acting.  Something is seriously wrong and people should be very concerned.


can you say total lack of credibility ? I knew you could.


----------



## daws101

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, trolls...
> 
> Aww don't get all mad now. You're the one posting insulting media and threads here, ya knew you had it coming.
> 
> So pull up you're skirt princess, it will get dirty if you post this kind of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i get it now. You're another Sock Puppet creep. Your gay 'princess' comment gave you away. So you can piss off now SAYIT, dawgshit, candyass, dell and so on. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOCK?
> 
> LOL, no sorry no such luck I'm one of a kind and original ask anybody who knows me.. Your overly sensitive reaction earned you the "princess" remark..
> 
> You gonna cry now? It's okay, we understand. Better toughen up a little, they will cause you to have a meltdown..
Click to expand...

when paulie is getting his ass handed to him on almost a daily basis. his fallback and completely false position is to claim "you're a sock!" even after his been proven to be full of delusional shit.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ROFL... Well Princess does fit the little sensitive girl..He posts crap like this and has the nerve to be sensitive when people poke at it.. WTH did he expect? He must have had delusions of all of us thanking him for enlightening us all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
Click to expand...

I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......
Click to expand...


Violence doesn't solve anything. So calm down. Anyway, here's another interesting link on MSM Consolidation. If you're interested...

Comments on: Getting to the Root of the Internet


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything. So calm down. Anyway, here's another interesting link on MSM Consolidation. If you're interested...
> 
> Comments on: Getting to the Root of the Internet
Click to expand...

 in your case it would, the rest of your post is a dodge.. coward


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything. So calm down. Anyway, here's another interesting link on MSM Consolidation. If you're interested...
> 
> Comments on: Getting to the Root of the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in your case it would, the rest of your post is a dodge.. coward
Click to expand...


Dodging what?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything. So calm down. Anyway, here's another interesting link on MSM Consolidation. If you're interested...
> 
> Comments on: Getting to the Root of the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your case it would, the rest of your post is a dodge.. coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dodging what?
Click to expand...

second dodge


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in your case it would, the rest of your post is a dodge.. coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodging what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> second dodge
Click to expand...


What am i dodging? Seriously, i forgot. Remind me again.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodging what?
> 
> 
> 
> second dodge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am i dodging? Seriously, i forgot. Remind me again.
Click to expand...

deflecting


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> second dodge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am i dodging? Seriously, i forgot. Remind me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deflecting
Click to expand...


Oh, deflecting too ay? Explain.


----------



## Gamolon

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violence doesn't solve anything. So calm down. Anyway, here's another interesting link on MSM Consolidation. If you're interested...
> 
> Comments on: Getting to the Root of the Internet
Click to expand...


Clear Channel owns 1200 radios stations? I just looked it up...
Clear Channel Company Statistics | Statistic Brain
Clear Channel Quietly Downsizing Radio Stations Across U.S. - hypebot

They own 850. There are about 14,728 radio stations. That's about 5.8%. I'd love to know how "frugal dad" came up with his "90% of what we read, watch, or listen to" is controlled by 6 media giants. 

How does that 5.8% figure into that 90%?

I guess you like passing on old and incorrect information eh?


----------



## Gamolon

Not sure where this 90% figure is coming from Paulitician.

In that link it says the "Big 6" control "70% of your cable"...

I thought he said 90%?



Clear Channel owns about 5.8% and isn't even listed as one of the "Big 6" that control us?

What gives? Are you just throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks?


----------



## daws101

Gamolon said:


> Not sure where this 90% figure is coming from Paulitician.
> 
> In that link it says the "Big 6" control "70% of your cable"...
> 
> I thought he said 90%?
> 
> 
> 
> Clear Channel owns about 5.8% and isn't even listed as one of the "Big 6" that control us?
> 
> What gives? Are you just throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks?


you got it!


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is I wished you guys would stop calling him Princess....That's what I call my Granddaughter and I hate to thing of Pauline and her at the same time........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Grandma. Shouldn't you be off polishing your Jackboots? Off you go ya useless buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd pay good money to be around when if ever you say that to someone in real life...if it were me, your head would be bouncing off the concrete for the fourth or fifth time before you got to jack......
Click to expand...


Pauline has to think she is superior to someone, and who better than a Sergeant First Class with 22 years in the Army and who has just been re-elected as Commander of his American Legion post for his third term..... You know she really wants to be better, and more important. Pisses her off that I was on the front page of the Local Newspaper last memorial Day too, because she knows she can't touch my record. But hey, let her go on making a fool of herself, then complain about her thread being thread jacked....

She knows she's had her ass handed to her and doesn't know what else to do......


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pauline, where do you get your news, who do you trust?

Simple question, so why no answer?


----------



## Gamolon

Where oh where did Paulie go???


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gamolon said:


> Where oh where did Paulie go???



????????????????? Looking up an answer on who he trusts for news??????????????


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where oh where did Paulie go???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????? Looking up an answer on who he trusts for news??????????????
Click to expand...

he's franticly searching for a story on how the use of pressure cookers is a plot to take away our civil rights.


----------



## katsung47

Quote, "No one connected to the Sandy Hook shootings testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on gun violence today. I'm thinking, that's because, when you testify before Congress, you have to take an oath. Just by giving their names, the Sandy Hook actors would have committed perjury. LRP

Sandy Hook Shooting 'Oddities' | Citizens for Legitimate Government


----------



## SAYIT

katsung47 said:


> Quote, "No one connected to the Sandy Hook shootings testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on gun violence today. I'm thinking, that's because, when you testify before Congress, you have to take an oath. Just by giving their names, the Sandy Hook actors would have committed perjury. LRP
> 
> Sandy Hook Shooting 'Oddities' | Citizens for Legitimate Government



Interesting opinion. Who is LRP?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I want to see this group go over to sandyhook with some signs and put on one of their little conspiracy shows..... I have a feeling they wouldn't last very long.......


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I want to see this group go over to sandyhook with some signs and put on one of their little conspiracy shows..... I have a feeling they wouldn't last very long.......



Yes we know, free speech & thought angers and frightens you small-minded Goose Stepping dipshits. Get back to polishing those Jackboots. Stick to what you're good at.


----------



## G.T.

no girl, free speech frightens you. that's why you wont go freely speak this shit to the people who actually lived through it. you're scared to death of free speech. that's why you stick to anonymous speech. it's what any man with no principles would necessarily need to do: hide.


----------



## Truthmatters

this guy is a complete idiot.

I doubt he is even an American


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> this guy is a complete idiot.
> 
> I doubt he is even an American



Yes, because it's definitely 'Un-American' to question Big Brother/Media lies. Piss off dunce.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this group go over to sandyhook with some signs and put on one of their little conspiracy shows..... I have a feeling they wouldn't last very long.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, free speech & thought angers and frightens you small-minded Goose Stepping dipshits. Get back to polishing those Jackboots. Stick to what you're good at.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't have to do a thing. But I'm pretty sure those families friends and neighbors in that small community would not welcome you with open arms.... And this is what I'm good at. Common sense where some have none...... Among about a million other things that you will never understand....


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this group go over to sandyhook with some signs and put on one of their little conspiracy shows..... I have a feeling they wouldn't last very long.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, free speech & thought angers and frightens you small-minded Goose Stepping dipshits. Get back to polishing those Jackboots. Stick to what you're good at.
Click to expand...


It's deliciously ironic how CT posters complain about their detractors using the same old insults over and over, when so often they do the exact same thing.

Might be time to look for a new catch-phrase, Pauli!  Goose Steppers is getting very old, and I certainly see it FAR more often than tin foil hat!


----------



## daws101

Truthmatters said:


> this guy is a complete idiot.
> 
> I doubt he is even an American


sorry but you're wrong, only in America do we let psychotics run free.. the real question is how good in the WIFI when he's living out of a shopping cart?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is a complete idiot.
> 
> I doubt he is even an American
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but you're wrong, only in America do we let psychotics run free.. the real question is how good in the WIFI when he's living out of a shopping cart?
Click to expand...


You're the Un-American douchebags. Time to stop being good little Boot-Lickers. Time to evolve.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is a complete idiot.
> 
> I doubt he is even an American
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but you're wrong, only in America do we let psychotics run free.. the real question is how good in the WIFI when he's living out of a shopping cart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the Un-American douchebags. Time to stop being good little Boot-Lickers. Time to evolve.
Click to expand...

awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but you're wrong, only in America do we let psychotics run free.. the real question is how good in the WIFI when he's living out of a shopping cart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Un-American douchebags. Time to stop being good little Boot-Lickers. Time to evolve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
Click to expand...


Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Un-American douchebags. Time to stop being good little Boot-Lickers. Time to evolve.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
Click to expand...

another gutless retort!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another gutless retort!
Click to expand...


Whatever, Ollie's Jackboots need a good shinin. Better get to lickin boy. Have fun.


----------



## skookerasbil

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Un-American douchebags. Time to stop being good little Boot-Lickers. Time to evolve.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
Click to expand...



Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.

When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.
> 
> When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww...paulie's have a tantrum!
> if we're boot lickers then, you're sucking the conspiracy cock 24/7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.
> 
> When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.
Click to expand...


that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9/11 inside job said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.
> 
> When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.
Click to expand...





Notice to this poster:

This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.

I have never done so.

Please return the favor and never pm me again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.
> 
> When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice to this poster:
> 
> This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.
> 
> I have never done so.
> 
> Please return the favor and never pm me again.
Click to expand...


uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two. 

anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice to this poster:
> 
> This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.
> 
> I have never done so.
> 
> Please return the favor and never pm me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
Click to expand...


Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.

I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, go lick Ollie's Jackboots. You're useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.
> 
> When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for even the slightest bit of evidence that anyone you claim is paid to spread disinformation really does work for the government.

Still waiting to hear the explanation for all the time spent on other forums, especially the completely non-political ones, by said posters.

I'm also wondering what the difference is between my posts and theirs that has kept me out of the government agent group.  Am I just not rude enough?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice to this poster:
> 
> This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.
> 
> I have never done so.
> 
> Please return the favor and never pm me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
Click to expand...


many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rush Limbaugh but like you,posters like her were too immature to admit they were proven wrong and ignored those facts and ran off from them just like you are too arrogant to acknowledge when YOU have been proven wrong.


you wont because this poster hit the nail right on the head when he posted this.it describes YOU to a tee below.

Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing. Gotta forget trying to enlighten people who arent there yet. Give them time. Psychologically, it is exceedingly difficult to get past all the conventional thought.......just make sure you are taking care of what you can take care of in your life, includng obviously your family. These people in here would smack down 1000 clams for a bucket of dog poop if it was packaged up just right.

When the SHTF happens lots of people are going to get MOAB'd.......not me. Grab a beer......make a plan. 
__________________


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rsuh Limbuahg but like you,they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong and ignored those facts and ran off from them just like you are too arrogant to acknowledge when YOU have been proven wrong.
Click to expand...


You cannot prove an opinion about the greatest president wrong!  At best you might be able to prove some of the facts upon which a person bases that opinion wrong, but you cannot prove the opinion right or wrong.  It is an unprovable, subjective opinion.

I doubt you've ever proven anyone wrong about anything on this site, though, including me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

911shitforbrains will never understand......


----------



## PoliticalChic

9/11 inside job said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> that describes Montrovent to a tee but Gomer Ollie and dawgshit all know this to be true.Thier just trolls sent here by their handlers to try and waste your time and derail any truth discussion about government corruption.for them, this is what should be done with them- as should the same thing with the other ones listed in my sig and Gamolon as well who wasnt here for along time so I never added him onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice to this poster:
> 
> This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.
> 
> I have never done so.
> 
> Please return the favor and never pm me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
Click to expand...


No....I did not.

I don't carry out communications in private.

My posts are public.

Part of your post included "NONE of you had any rebuttals to those facts,just like with my post,you did not try and counter his."

Clearly you sent the message to a number of individuals, and erroneously included me.

I have no desire to be associated with you in any way....

...so let's agree: never send me a message in private again.

Anything you have to say, make it public.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice to this poster:
> 
> This morning I received a pm from you claiming that I had pm'd you.
> 
> I have never done so.
> 
> Please return the favor and never pm me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I did not.
> 
> I don't carry out communications in private.
> 
> My posts are public.
> 
> Part of your post included "NONE of you had any rebuttals to those facts,just like with my post,you did not try and counter his."
> 
> Clearly you sent the message to a number of individuals, and erroneously included me.
> 
> I have no desire to be associated with you in any way....
> 
> ...so let's agree: never send me a message in private again.
> 
> Anything you have to say, make it public.
Click to expand...


you did this one time.you might not have meant to and done it inadvertantly,but you did.I distinctly saw a pm message and saw  your user name as the pm message.it had the title REPUTATION.since thats all it had as the title and wasnt the topic about reagan,I deleted it and did not look at it since all you did was evade those facts others besides myself  posted on your thread how corrupt he was. 

the fact you keep lying saying i sent you a PM message says it all right there.anybody here can click on your profile themselves and see "I" am telling the truth that I only sent a VISITOR message to you.

That message is still there for them to view.they can just click on your viewer profile and go there and see that it IS a public message. you clearly dont understand the difference between a PM message and a visitor message.if you dont believe me that a visitor message IS a public message and want to deny reality that it is  a message that is in your profile for everyone to go view if they desire, then do this,ask a mod to come on here and ask them if that visitor message i posted there in your profile is private and cant be viewed by everyone. I know you want take the challenge. 

I dont deny there was one other poster as well who cant face the facts about reagan that  i sent a VISITOR message to about that,but thats all I posted.I never sent a pm to anyone about it which is what you keep insisting I sent you.

you really need to pm a mod and ask them to explain the difference to you about a pm and a visitor message.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rsuh Limbuahg but like you,they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong and ignored those facts and ran off from them just like you are too arrogant to acknowledge when YOU have been proven wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot prove an opinion about the greatest president wrong!  At best you might be able to prove some of the facts upon which a person bases that opinion wrong, but you cannot prove the opinion right or wrong.  It is an unprovable, subjective opinion.
> 
> I doubt you've ever proven anyone wrong about anything on this site, though, including me.
Click to expand...


so says the guy who changes the subject and evades facts when cornered all the time with EVERYBODY here when they talk to you about government corruption.I'll never live that one down especially when it was shown to you in Obamas own words and actions how he bows down to Israel and serves them, and all you could do was avoid those facts and chngaed the subject talking about the presenters body language.comedy gold.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9/11 inside job said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....I did not.
> 
> I don't carry out communications in private.
> 
> My posts are public.
> 
> Part of your post included "NONE of you had any rebuttals to those facts,just like with my post,you did not try and counter his."
> 
> Clearly you sent the message to a number of individuals, and erroneously included me.
> 
> I have no desire to be associated with you in any way....
> 
> ...so let's agree: never send me a message in private again.
> 
> Anything you have to say, make it public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did this one time.you might not have meant to and done it inadvertantly,but you did.I distinctly saw a pm message and saw  your user name as the pm message.it had the title REPUTATION.since thats all it had as the title and wasnt the topic about reagan,I deleted it and did not look at it since all you did was evade those facts others besides myself  posted on your thread how corrupt he was.
> 
> the fact you keep lying saying i sent you a PM message says it all right there.anybody here can click on your profile themselves and see "I" am telling the truth that I only sent a VISITOR message to you.
> 
> That message is still there for them to view.they can just click on your viewer profile and go there and see that it IS a public message. you clearly dont understand the difference between a PM message and a visitor message.if you dont believe me that a visitor message IS a public message and want to deny reality that it is  a message that is in your profile for everyone to go view if they desire, then do this,ask a mod to come on here and ask them if that visitor message i posted there in your profile is private and cant be viewed by everyone. I know you want take the challenge.
> 
> I dont deny there was one other poster as well who cant face the facts about reagan that  i sent a VISITOR message to about that,but thats all I posted.I never sent a pm to anyone about it which is what you keep insisting I sent you.
> 
> you really need to pm a mod and ask them to explain the difference to you about a pm and a visitor message.lol.
Click to expand...



I don't pm.

Keep your notes to me public.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh still evading the facts that you said I sent you a pm and not a visitor message I see.
wont even consider that you might have inadvertanty and accidently as well.I see.


----------



## candycorn

PoliticalChic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....I did not.
> 
> I don't carry out communications in private.
> 
> My posts are public.
> 
> Part of your post included "NONE of you had any rebuttals to those facts,just like with my post,you did not try and counter his."
> 
> Clearly you sent the message to a number of individuals, and erroneously included me.
> 
> I have no desire to be associated with you in any way....
> 
> ...so let's agree: never send me a message in private again.
> 
> Anything you have to say, make it public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did this one time.you might not have meant to and done it inadvertantly,but you did.I distinctly saw a pm message and saw  your user name as the pm message.it had the title REPUTATION.since thats all it had as the title and wasnt the topic about reagan,I deleted it and did not look at it since all you did was evade those facts others besides myself  posted on your thread how corrupt he was.
> 
> the fact you keep lying saying i sent you a PM message says it all right there.anybody here can click on your profile themselves and see "I" am telling the truth that I only sent a VISITOR message to you.
> 
> That message is still there for them to view.they can just click on your viewer profile and go there and see that it IS a public message. you clearly dont understand the difference between a PM message and a visitor message.if you dont believe me that a visitor message IS a public message and want to deny reality that it is  a message that is in your profile for everyone to go view if they desire, then do this,ask a mod to come on here and ask them if that visitor message i posted there in your profile is private and cant be viewed by everyone. I know you want take the challenge.
> 
> I dont deny there was one other poster as well who cant face the facts about reagan that  i sent a VISITOR message to about that,but thats all I posted.I never sent a pm to anyone about it which is what you keep insisting I sent you.
> 
> you really need to pm a mod and ask them to explain the difference to you about a pm and a visitor message.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pm.
> 
> Keep your notes to me public.
Click to expand...


It's like watching dumb and dumber argue over whether it is partly cloudy or partly sunny.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rsuh Limbuahg but like you,they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong and ignored those facts and ran off from them just like you are too arrogant to acknowledge when YOU have been proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove an opinion about the greatest president wrong!  At best you might be able to prove some of the facts upon which a person bases that opinion wrong, but you cannot prove the opinion right or wrong.  It is an unprovable, subjective opinion.
> 
> I doubt you've ever proven anyone wrong about anything on this site, though, including me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so says the guy who changes the subject and evades facts when cornered all the time with EVERYBODY here when they talk to you about government corruption.I'll never live that one down especially when it was shown to you in Obamas own words and actions how he bows down to Israel and serves them, and all you could do was avoid those facts and chngaed the subject talking about the presenters body language.comedy gold.
Click to expand...


You're having trouble with the difference between fact and opinion again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I see agent candyass farted after my last post.

two farts in a row from the trolls since then.One paid who knows 9/11 was an inside job and sandy hook was as well,one by someone who is afraid of truth,cant think outside the box, and only sees what he WANTS to see as evidenced in so many of his posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anyways back to the topic here that trolls have tried to unsuccessully derail.

Hey Paul,i saw this in a magazine that I suscribe to and ordered this DVD.as far as I know there isnt a DVD out there on this that talks about this that  I am aware of.By chance,many of these facts I did nto know about.have they all been talked about in this thread of yours by chance?


there is this DVD out there I ordered that everybody should order as well for for the truth on the false flag operation of sandy hook.

Here are a lot of the facts this DVD exposes and i will talk more about when i get it.Here is just some of the information in the written order form on it that appears.It goes on to say-

THINGS JUST DONT ADD UP.
.charity webpage for alleged victems created 3 days BEFORE event.

.26 dead,yet no ambulances at school?

.no wounded.

.no children or parents outside school?

.No evacuation?

.Raw helicopter footage exposes movie like set?

.FEMA runs nearby drill at exact same time of shooting?

.Parent of murdered child changes character from laughter to grief
in a split second at start of interview/

.actors pretending to be parents of alleged victems/

.reported victem does not actually exist."stolen identity"?

.family portraits of alleged victems digitally faked?


the sheople have been duped and brainwashed.

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all the posters that thanked troll del for this post below 

you're a real piece of shit 



 are all cowarly trolls who wont look at the evidence and facts.

in one case,candyass,is a paid shill who knows as well as this thread starter does that it was a false flag aoperation and is just posting what his handlers instruct him to.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You have no evidence.......


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh yes you did,too bad I deleted it so I could prove your wrong.actually you have already proved you lied about that because I did not send you a pm this morning like you claim.I sent you a VISITOR message.theres a difference between the two.
> 
> anybody can got to your profle and view the visitor message I posted there.they cant do that with a pm.this message is as funny as your lie that Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th century which upon those facts being posted on that thread that he was actually the most corrupt at the time,you ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rush Limbaugh...
> 
> *You and others have proven that "they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media?" All you've ever proven is that you smoke waaay too much crack, Princess. *
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing.__________________
Click to expand...


*"The fog of the matrix?" Are you serious? That was a movie you flamin' moron. Your life, such that it may be, is a bad fantasy. Have you ever kissed a girl?*


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rush Limbaugh...
> 
> *You and others have proven that "they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media?" All you've ever proven is that you smoke waaay too much crack, Princess. *
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing.__________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The fog of the matrix?" Are you serious? That was a movie you flamin' moron. Your life, such that it may be, is a bad fantasy. Have you ever kissed a girl?*
Click to expand...


Her and Pauline may have kissed.........


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that calling someone the greatest president is an entirely subjective exercise?  It's an opinion.  Unless you are saying PC doesn't actually believe that, her saying it cannot be a lie.
> 
> I seriously question your ability to understand the difference between disagreeing with a person's opinion and them telling a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many posters besides myself posted facts that proved them wrong,that they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and mouthpieces like Rush Limbaugh...
> 
> *You and others have proven that "they have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media?" All you've ever proven is that you smoke waaay too much crack, Princess. *
> 
> Paulie.......most people cant see through the fog of the matrix. Its been a lifetime worth of conditioing.__________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The fog of the matrix?" Are you serious? That was a movie you flamin' moron. Your life, such that it may be, is a bad fantasy. Have you ever kissed a girl?*
Click to expand...

does his first cousin count ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daws101 said:


> does his first cousin count ?



No, he's kissed a guy with tongue. But you said "girl" so the first cousin is out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

5 farts in a row from the trolls since my last post.four of them  being from agents.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> 5 farts in a row from the trolls since my last post.four of them  being from agents.



Quit blowing chunks and answer the question, Princess: have you ever kissed a girl (family doesn't count)? Clearly a boy like you has never and will never have a g-friend.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 farts in a row from the trolls since my last post.four of them  being from agents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit blowing chunks and answer the question, Princess: have you ever kissed a girl (family doen't count)? Clearly a boy like you will never have a g-friend.
Click to expand...

what about rosy palm?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ignore the fart breath and he'll go away.........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Ignore the fart breath and he'll go away.........


but the smell will linger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Now 4 farts in a row from the agent trolls.three of them  from Dawgshit.
they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.lol.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Now 4 farts in a row from the agent trolls.three of them  from Dawgshit.
> they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.lol.


the only shit being slung is yours.. hey everybody any guesses on how long handjob's tantrum will last?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Don't give a rats ass. or a rats fart.

I refuse to respond any more to stupid fart jokes....

So unless someone has something real to say I'll just skip on over it all....


----------



## Capstone

Here we are in the second week of May, 2013, and nearly 1,500 posts of mostly name-calling later, we might actually know LESS than we did at the start of this thread.

I haven't been watching the legal developments very closely.

Has the 90-day gag order issued back in January been rescinded or allowed to expire (or has it affectively been extended in some other way by the State AG)?

Come on, guys, don't make me do my own research here.


----------



## Capstone

Funny how hard it is to find anything on this aspect of the story in official public records, but here's an article from back in late March that provides a little insight.



> [. . .]Superior Court Judge John Blawie ordered parts of the documents redacted after state prosecutors requested that the identity of a key witness not be revealed for another 90 days. The judge also approved blacking out some phone, credit card and serial numbers of some of the property confiscated from the Lanza home.[...]



Bear in mind: the redaction and censorship mentioned here are both above and beyond the reach of the initial gag order.

And as I recall...



> [. . .]*Judge Blawie&#8217;s rationale is that &#8220;The court finds that due to the nature and circumstances of this case and the ongoing investigation, the state&#8217;s interest in continuing nondisclosure substantially outweighs any right to public disclosure at this time.&#8221;* That is most curious because the alleged perpetrator of the killings, Adam Lanza, allegedly shot himself dead in the school when he heard police arriving &#8212; which means there won&#8217;t be a criminal trial. Nor are there any lawsuits pending. For that matter, the lawyer who had filed the only lawsuit about the massacre (on behalf of a 6-year-old girl who had witnessed and survived the shootings) quickly withdrew his petition &#8220;after facing strong disapproval from people across the country.&#8221;
> 
> State&#8217;s Attorney Stephen Sedensky said in his applications to extend the statutory sealing period, that the affidavits contained information &#8220;not known to the general public&#8221; and that premature disclosure would &#8220;seriously jeopardize the outcome and success of the investigation&#8221; by &#8220;divulging sensitive and confidential information&#8221; known only to investigators. *Although no arrests have been made and &#8220;none are contemplated,&#8221; Sedensky also said the possibility has not been ruled out, and that releasing the information would make it difficult to solve crimes that others might have committed.*[...] [emphasis added]



...the reasoning behind the earlier request hinted at the possibility of further arrest(s). 

So what, they're _*still*_ unsure as to the existence of accomplices?


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Funny how hard it is to find anything on this aspect of the story in official public records, but here's an article from back in late March that provides a little insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]Superior Court Judge John Blawie ordered parts of the documents redacted after state prosecutors requested that the identity of a key witness not be revealed for another 90 days. The judge also approved blacking out some phone, credit card and serial numbers of some of the property confiscated from the Lanza home.[...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear in mind: the redaction and censorship mentioned here are both above and beyond the reach of the initial gag order.
> 
> And as I recall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]*Judge Blawie&#8217;s rationale is that &#8220;The court finds that due to the nature and circumstances of this case and the ongoing investigation, the state&#8217;s interest in continuing nondisclosure substantially outweighs any right to public disclosure at this time.&#8221;* That is most curious because the alleged perpetrator of the killings, Adam Lanza, allegedly shot himself dead in the school when he heard police arriving &#8212; which means there won&#8217;t be a criminal trial. Nor are there any lawsuits pending. For that matter, the lawyer who had filed the only lawsuit about the massacre (on behalf of a 6-year-old girl who had witnessed and survived the shootings) quickly withdrew his petition &#8220;after facing strong disapproval from people across the country.&#8221;
> 
> State&#8217;s Attorney Stephen Sedensky said in his applications to extend the statutory sealing period, that the affidavits contained information &#8220;not known to the general public&#8221; and that premature disclosure would &#8220;seriously jeopardize the outcome and success of the investigation&#8221; by &#8220;divulging sensitive and confidential information&#8221; known only to investigators. *Although no arrests have been made and &#8220;none are contemplated,&#8221; Sedensky also said the possibility has not been ruled out, and that releasing the information would make it difficult to solve crimes that others might have committed.*[...] [emphasis added]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...the reasoning behind the earlier request hinted at the possibility of further arrest(s).
> 
> So what, they're _*still*_ unsure as to the existence of accomplices?
Click to expand...










We are Conservatives in the undying tradition of America&#8217;s Founding Fathers, deeply concerned about the sorry state of our country and the ruinous path our government, political, and cultural elites have taken. That is why we have formed this fellowship, this blog.

Despite our very different backgrounds, we share a deep love for God and country. We work on this blog for no pay because Fellowship of the Minds (FOTM) chooses to have no ads and therefore no income. We do this as a public service and a labor of love.


can you say highly bias...I knew you could.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> Here we are in the second week of May, 2013, and nearly 1,500 posts of mostly name-calling later, we might actually know LESS than we did at the start of this thread.
> 
> I haven't been watching the legal developments very closely.
> 
> Has the 90-day gag order issued back in January been rescinded or allowed to expire (or has it affectively been extended in some other way by the State AG)?
> 
> Come on, guys, don't make me do my own research here.



Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the second week of May, 2013, and nearly 1,500 posts of mostly name-calling later, we might actually know LESS than we did at the start of this thread.
> 
> I haven't been watching the legal developments very closely.
> 
> Has the 90-day gag order issued back in January been rescinded or allowed to expire (or has it affectively been extended in some other way by the State AG)?
> 
> Come on, guys, don't make me do my own research here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
Click to expand...

cue credits and exit music.....


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the second week of May, 2013, and nearly 1,500 posts of mostly name-calling later, we might actually know LESS than we did at the start of this thread.
> 
> I haven't been watching the legal developments very closely.
> 
> Has the 90-day gag order issued back in January been rescinded or allowed to expire (or has it affectively been extended in some other way by the State AG)?
> 
> Come on, guys, don't make me do my own research here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
Click to expand...


If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the second week of May, 2013, and nearly 1,500 posts of mostly name-calling later, we might actually know LESS than we did at the start of this thread.
> 
> I haven't been watching the legal developments very closely.
> 
> Has the 90-day gag order issued back in January been rescinded or allowed to expire (or has it affectively been extended in some other way by the State AG)?
> 
> Come on, guys, don't make me do my own research here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
Click to expand...


Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> can you say highly bias...I knew you could.



Sure I can; 'highly biased' would be to completely disregard an article based only on its author's political views. 

I voted for Obama, Daws. Twice. Despite my liberal bent, I understand that limiting one's sources only fosters the sort of myopia apparent in your objection to the FOTM's website.

In case, in your dizzying effort to find a reason to dismiss the information entirely, you failed to notice, the article was linked directly to a story from _The Connecticut Post_. 

Plus, the gag order and subsequent redaction and/or censorship of specific documents related to the search warrant affidavits are matters of judicial record. No spin or bias about _that_.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
Click to expand...


Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you say highly bias...I knew you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can; 'highly biased' would be to completely disregard an article based only on its author's political views.
> 
> I voted for Obama, Daws. Twice. Despite my liberal bent, I understand that limiting one's sources only fosters the sort of myopia apparent in your objection to the FOTM's website.
> 
> In case, in your dizzying effort to find a reason to dismiss the information entirely, you failed to notice, the article was linked directly to a story from _The Connecticut Post_.
> 
> Plus, the gag order and subsequent redaction and/or censorship of specific documents related to the search warrant affidavits are matters of judicial record. No spin or bias about _that_.
Click to expand...

I was just stating fact and no I did not miss that.
still too bias ..but nice rant.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

speaking of scripted...you've made that same meaningless comment ad infinitum .. 
so why are you here? you've made your point...anything that you add is repetition...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speaking of scripted...you've made that same meaningless comment ad infinitum ..
> so why are you here? you've made your point...anything that you add is repetition...
Click to expand...


 Ha Ha, you're in full stalk/lurk-mode today. Resorting to replying to other posters' conversations. Man, you really are twisted. Take some time off from the Board. You desperately need the time away. You craaaaazy.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Wah, wah, waaah.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of scripted...you've made that same meaningless comment ad infinitum ..
> so why are you here? you've made your point...anything that you add is repetition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, you're in full stalk/lurk-mode today. Resorting to replying to other posters' conversations. Man, you really are twisted. Take some time off from the Board. You desperately need the time away. You craaaaazy.
Click to expand...


  
There's little as satisfying as having a full-blown CT nutter call someone else craaaaazy.
Does anyone not see the irony?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of scripted...you've made that same meaningless comment ad infinitum ..
> so why are you here? you've made your point...anything that you add is repetition...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, you're in full stalk/lurk-mode today. Resorting to replying to other posters' conversations. Man, you really are twisted. Take some time off from the Board. You desperately need the time away. You craaaaazy.
Click to expand...

(snicker)


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> ..but nice rant.



Yeah, I really have to get a handle on my tendency to _rant._

I mean, shit like this:



Capstone said:


> [. . .] 'highly biased' would be to completely disregard an article based only on its author's political views.



This:



Capstone said:


> [. . .] Despite my liberal bent, I understand that limiting one's sources only fosters the sort of myopia apparent in your objection to the FOTM's website.


 
And especially this: 



Capstone said:


> [. . .] the gag order and subsequent redaction and/or censorship of specific documents related to the search warrant affidavits are matters of judicial record. No spin or bias about _that_.



Just out of control!


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..but nice rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really have to get a handle on my tendency to _rant._
> 
> I mean, shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] 'highly biased' would be to completely disregard an article based only on its author's political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] Despite my liberal bent, I understand that limiting one's sources only fosters the sort of myopia apparent in your objection to the FOTM's website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And especially this:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] the gag order and subsequent redaction and/or censorship of specific documents related to the search warrant affidavits are matters of judicial record. No spin or bias about _that_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of control!
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..but nice rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really have to get a handle on my tendency to _rant._
> 
> I mean, shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> And especially this:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] the gag order and subsequent redaction and/or censorship of specific documents related to the search warrant affidavits are matters of judicial record. No spin or bias about _that_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of control!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's good to know Pauli isn't so twisted as to reply to other posters' conversations.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


obviously he is a troll who has no life.those trolls you mention shouldnt devote their entire lives coming here everyday if they have no interest in them and think theres nothing to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


like the balther that he ignores of evading the facts that congress and Obama bow down to isreal evading those facts changing the subject talking about the presnters body language.Like i said before,I'll  never live that one down.I'll be laughing about that one everytime he keeps coming back to embarrass himself.that one was just too funny to forget. the truth hurts so they attack the messenger-in this case,you.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel embarrassed when silly conspiracy theorists who are ironically talking about something being scripted, when they seemingly follow the same script over and over themselves, get their panties in a wad because I point it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously he is a troll who has no life.those trolls you mention shouldnt devote their entire lives coming here everyday if they have no interest in them and think theres nothing to them.
Click to expand...


If my time on this board makes me a troll with no life, what does it mean that you have more than double my posts and have only been on this board for a year longer?  



As has been said repeatedly, I (and anyone else who feels like it) will keep coming to the CT forum threads for as long as I damn well please.  For a bunch of people who complain about the truth being hidden, it's amazing how often you conspiracy nuts seem to want to shut up dissenting opinions.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously he is a troll who has no life.those trolls you mention shouldnt devote their entire lives coming here everyday if they have no interest in them and think theres nothing to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my time on this board makes me a troll with no life, what does it mean that you have more than double my posts and have only been on this board for a year longer?
> 
> 
> 
> As has been said repeatedly, I (and anyone else who feels like it) will keep coming to the CT forum threads for as long as I damn well please.  For a bunch of people who complain about the truth being hidden, it's amazing how often you conspiracy nuts seem to want to shut up dissenting opinions.
Click to expand...


Yes We'll be here to make sure the truth is told, But responding to 911shitforbrains fart posts is over for me. I will not respond to his stupidity any longer. I would ask the rest of you to try it too......


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you here dipshit? You've already said repeatedly, you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. How many more times can you and your numbnut cohorts Ollie & dawgshit say that? Got anything else to offer? If not, kindly piss off. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously he is a troll who has no life.those trolls you mention shouldnt devote their entire lives coming here everyday if they have no interest in them and think theres nothing to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my time on this board makes me a troll with no life, what does it mean that you have more than double my posts and have only been on this board for a year longer?
> 
> 
> 
> As has been said repeatedly, I (and anyone else who feels like it) will keep coming to the CT forum threads for as long as I damn well please.  For a bunch of people who complain about the truth being hidden, it's amazing how often you conspiracy nuts seem to want to shut up dissenting opinions.
Click to expand...


What is almost unfathonable is that in all his time here and despite his 7000+ posts, he has been thanked by other posters only 326 times. 326! That may well be a USMB record in rejection. It comes as no surprise that he has disabled his REP standing. He'd probably set a USMB disrepected standard there also.
Needless to say he just doesn't get the message. None of the nutters do.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my time on this board makes me a troll with no life, what does it mean that you have more than double my posts and have only been on this board for a year longer?
> 
> 
> 
> As has been said repeatedly, I (and anyone else who feels like it) will keep coming to the CT forum threads for as long as I damn well please.  For a bunch of people who complain about the truth being hidden, it's amazing how often you conspiracy nuts seem to want to shut up dissenting opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is almost unfathonable is that in all his time here and despite his 7000+ posts, he has been thanked by other posters only 326 times. 326! That may well be a USMB record in rejection. It comes as no surprise that he has disabled his REP standing. He'd probably set a USMB disrepected standard there also.
> Needless to say he just doesn't get the message. None of the nutters do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, you still sound butthurt from that Ollie date-rapin. You guys need to talk. You have a lot to work out. Will there be charges or not? Why don't you guys exit my thread and go have a heart to heart. Off ya go now. See ya.
Click to expand...


Your silly response notwithstanding, the fact remains that no one, not even you apparently, has any respect for anything 9/11 Hand Job posts ... and with good reason.


----------



## Capstone

Rumor has it that it worked out once, but then Ollie managed to work it back in...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Haven't seen an intelligent post here for quite some time....


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> Rumor has it that it worked out once, but then Ollie managed to work it back in...


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Haven't seen an intelligent post here for quite some time....



Well then Goose Step your ass outta here. Problem solved. See, i'm here to help. You're welcome.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ah Pauline, it's a free board, I can comment on any thread I so desire. And I desire to make certain that the truth is heard along with those who spread rumor and false allegations against my countries government. So if you have anything relevant to say please speak up. Otherwise don't expect me to reply again....

BTW, what that means is that you have reached 911shitforbrains status...Congratulations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.

matter of fact I see there were four farts in a row from the trolls since my last post. two from agent dawgshit,one from agent fellow troll Gomer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. The script has already been written. The puppets in the Government/Media Complex will now only read from that script. They will not deviate. The Boston Marathon mess will soon go the same way. Forget the fact our Government was well-aware of those guys. Don't expect any reporting on that in the future. That's definitely not part of the script. So just move along, nothing to see here. Remember, truth is treason in this empire of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


good sound advise.the proof that they will ignore that they are trolls with sad pathetic lives and nothing better to do or in the case of gomer ollie and sayit-aka dawgshit,paid to troll these boards,is in the fact they keep coming back here day after day,night after night everyday year after year trolling never having anything constructive to say. 

This is the logic these trolls ignore because it makes to much much sense for them and they know its the truth,that if they had any logic or common sense,they wouldnt come here everyday if they insist none of any of this stuff is true,9/11,sandy hook,boston marathon,ect.

Lets says there was a section devoted to people who actually believe elvis pressley was still alive.I might go there once or maybe twice and tell them they are nuts for believing that nonsense,but I wouldnt constantly go there everyday posting crap  all the time like these trolls do since I knew there was nothing to it.

That would just be idiotic and stupid on my part to do so which is what these people are showing they are,have no life so they come here everyday and troll since their lives are so patheic or in the case of agents Gomer and sayit-aka dawgshit,wont get paid by their handlers if they dont come here to try and disrupt any threads of government corruption.they have been exposed.

I knowing none of that was true,would let them go there and post the nonsense they want and let them make fools out of themselves on their own.I wouldnt go there trolling like these guys do constantly everyday especially since I knew there was nothing to it.but these guys handlers are getting so desperate this truth is getting out ,they are sending them here to troll these boards everyday or in the case of montrovent troll,has such a sad life,he has to come here everyday and troll seeking attention from people like you and me paul.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Haven't seen an intelligent post here for quite some time....



Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You may join the 911shitforbrains club. Let me know whan you have something of relevancy and intelligence to post........


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything sounds scripted, it's your repetitive blather, Pauli.  Look to the mote in thine own eye, or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about blather? STFU tardo. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good sound advise.the proof that they will ignore that they are trolls with sad pathetic lives and nothing better to do or in the case of gomer ollie and sayit-aka dawgshit,paid to troll these boards,is in the fact they keep coming back here day after day,night after night everyday year after year trolling never having anything constructive to say.
> 
> This is the logic these trolls ignore because it makes to much much sense for them and they know its the truth,that if they had any logic or common sense,they wouldnt come here everyday if they insist none of any of this stuff is true,9/11,sandy hook,boston marathon,ect.
> 
> Lets says there was a section devoted to people who actually believe elvis pressley was still alive.I might go there once or maybe twice and tell them they are nuts for believing that nonsense,but I wouldnt constantly go there everyday posting crap  all the time like these trolls do since I knew there was nothing to it.
> 
> That would just be idiotic and stupid on my part to do so which is what these people are showing they are,have no life so they come here everyday and troll since their lives are so patheic or in the case of agents Gomer and sayit-aka dawgshit,wont get paid by their handlers if they dont come here to try and disrupt any threads of government corruption.they have been exposed.
> 
> I knowing none of that was true,would let them go there and post the nonsense they want and let them make fools out of themselves on their own.I wouldnt go there trolling like these guys do constantly everyday especially since I knew there was nothing to it.but these guys handlers are getting so desperate this truth is getting out ,they are sending them here to troll these boards everyday or in the case of montrovent troll,has such a sad life,he has to come here everyday and troll seeking attention from people like you and me paul.
Click to expand...


You've been here longer, you've posted far more often, but I'm the troll seeking attention from you and Pauli.  

If it makes life liveable for you, thinking that everything and everyone revolves around you and your life, have at it.  It's not based in reality, though.  

I also wonder, have you ever perused any of the other forums on this site?  The politics forum, in particular, is chock full of people who don't agree with thread OPs, who don't agree with the people they argue with, who will, in fact, never agree with those people.....yet the arguments continue, over and over, topic after topic, year after year.  Are they all nothing but trolls?  

Do you have any idea what the definition of an internet troll is?

Why don't you post a few more farts.  A few more of those and then you can go on calling people who respond in ways you don't like trolls, and pretend there is no irony to it.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Ah Pauline, it's a free board, I can comment on any thread I so desire. And I desire to make certain that the truth is heard along with those who spread rumor and false allegations against my countries government. So if you have anything relevant to say please speak up. Otherwise don't expect me to reply again....
> 
> BTW, what that means is that you have reached 911shitforbrains status...Congratulations.



 Man, you Nazis are such wusses. You're free to leave my thread anytime you wish. So quit ya crying and Goose Step right the fuck outta here. Bye bye.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really have to get a handle on my tendency to _rant._
> 
> I mean, shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> And especially this:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good to know Pauli isn't so twisted as to reply to other posters' conversations.....
Click to expand...

bump!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know Pauli isn't so twisted as to reply to other posters' conversations.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bump!
Click to expand...


 Ha, you Troll twits love my posts. You're obsessed. Bleepin nutters.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know Pauli isn't so twisted as to reply to other posters' conversations.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you Troll twits love my posts. You're obsessed. Bleepin nutters.
Click to expand...

true, but not for the reasons you're thinking of...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, you Troll twits love my posts. You're obsessed. Bleepin nutters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, but not for the reasons you're thinking of...
Click to expand...


Who cares about the reasons? You're loony Troll twits. Nothing more, nothing less. But hey, do carry on. You crack me up.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, you Troll twits love my posts. You're obsessed. Bleepin nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> true, but not for the reasons you're thinking of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the reasons? You're loony Troll twits. Nothing more, nothing less. But hey, do carry on. You crack me up.
Click to expand...

yep! just like I said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?



as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.

 oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.

that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
Click to expand...

your 5 videos have been debunked more times then you've had sex.
like the complete pussy you are you've never stuck around long enough to find out.
how could you if we're all on ignore?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always,,dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is when cornered and the cat gots his tongue.

He will be back to fart and shit all over the floor again very soon.thats a given.He is way too predictable.hee hee.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,,dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is when cornered and the cat gots his tongue.
> 
> He will be back to fart and shit all over the floor again very soon.thats a given.He is way too predictable.hee hee.


how am I cornered handjob?
and it the cat "got" his tongue ..not "gots"
besides, it seems you have no Idea what that term means, as you've incorrectly    

 used it, misspelled it since it magically appeared in you severely limited vocabulary last week.
I'd say use only words and phrases  that you know  but then all you could say would be fart, fling, shit, and extinguished...


----------



## SFC Ollie

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?



Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

SFC Ollie said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....
Click to expand...



I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem! 



9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
Click to expand...



The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, please tell me oh great OP person, how did they put together such a massive hoax at Sandy Hook? Was 9/11 a hoax to? Was all the people killed on 9/11 still alive somewhere as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
Click to expand...


debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-
Click to expand...


Ignoring anything about debunking or not....do you honestly think anyone is embarrassed by their arguments with you?  

I mean, you go on and on with your fart posts, and talking about shit left and right, but you think somehow others are embarrassed by your replies?

I think that may be less realistic than the conspiracy theories themselves.


----------



## SFC Ollie

911shitforbrains thinks that as long as he tells himself most of us are on ignore that we haven't debunked his shit in the last 4 or 5 years.....Many times over.......


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-
Click to expand...




LOL. *Again, provide real proof and we can talk.* But there is *none*. So you can go kiss my balls and fuck off until then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no......Don't go there 911shitforbrains will call you a paid troll if you don't believe in his theories about 911. Except that he/she/it supports all the different theories about 911. Except for the true official one that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as 9/11we dont have all the answers since there was never a real investigation into it, but something we DO know is many of the alleged highjackers turned up alive,Bin Laden said he did not do it,and the FBI doesnt have Bin Laden on their most wanted list and that he was visited by a CIA operative two months before 9/11 and that they flew family members of Bin Ladens out of the country when everyone else was grounded and that The Bush family had a long standing friendship with The Bin Laden family as well as that Bush,Cheney,and zionist jew larry silverstein proffited handsomely from 9/11 despite what Dawgshit who thanked you,says.
> 
> oh and that there were many people who said they heeard explosions going off died mysterious deaths after giving that information.same pattern as the JFK assassination,people coming forward giving evidence that did not fit the governments version of events dying in mysterious deaths.yep no inside job by the government there.
> 
> that just scratches the surface.here are 5 videos in this first link here that myself and this thread starter have posted that nobody ever has an answer for since it proves it was an inside job.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...solved-names-connections-details-exposed.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-
Click to expand...


as always agent Gomer Pyle Ollie has been caught lying like the lying troll he is.He has the logic just because HE has been exposed as a paid troll who defends the official version of government corruption- this coward,runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered and cant refute facts in videos-this troll wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall and would be laughed out withing that time frame-he hasnt learned you actually got to try and counter the facts your opponent presents in a debate-which includes facts given in videos.lol.

 Lying agent troll Gomer Ollie has exposed what a liar he is in the fact I have said many people at this site that have been brainwashed by the lies of 9/11,sandy hook and others like predfan troll,whitehall,toto and others are just that,brainwashed Bush dupes that are just in denial and afraid of rhe truth as they have proven so many times  in this forum .cowardly running away and avoiding facts when they are cornered.they again are just brainwashed Bush dupes in denial,they dont make up lies like Gomer Ollie does when he is cornered and cant refute facts,they just run off and leave when they are cornered,

Gomer as always,shows he has alzheimers diseace and cant remember anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. *Again, provide real proof and we can talk.* But there is *none*. So you can go kiss my balls and fuck off until then.
Click to expand...


ah the newest agent troll that has been exposed.Just like your lover paid troll Gomer Ollie,when cornered and cant counter facts presented to you,you sling insults in defeat out of frustration of getting your ass handed to you on a platter.nice. Just liek Gomer Ollie,you have no debating skills whatsoever,you cowardly run off when challenged to fefute the facts exposed to you and wont even try,Just like gomer ollie,as we both know,you wouldnt last one minute in debating hall and would be laughed out of it withing that time frame.

oh and you just proved what an idiot troll you are as well .Gomer Ollie like the dumbfuck he is,thinks HE is right and all these high ranking credible officers in the military he has disgraced with much higher authority than HE has,are  wrong. you both should start a comedy club.

Senior Military, Intelligence, Law Enforcement, 
and Government Officials Question 
the 9/11 Commission Report 

Many well known and respected senior U.S. military officers, intelligence services and law enforcement veterans, and government officials have expressed significant criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report or have made public statements that contradict the Report.  Several even allege government complicity in the terrible acts of 9/11.  This page of the website is a collection of their statements. The website does not represent any organization and it should be made clear that none of these individuals are affiliated with this website.

Listed below are statements by more than 220 of these senior officials. Their collective voices give credibility to the claim that the 9/11 Commission Report is tragically flawed. These individuals cannot be simply dismissed as irresponsible believers in some 9/11 conspiracy theory. Their sincere concern, backed by their decades of service to their country, demonstrate that criticism of the Report is not 




Gomer  troll seriously needs to grow up. the fact that you even listen to that retard just shows you have no credibility whatsoever either as well as proving you cant stand toe to two in a debate. 

you have been exposed sock puppet.have fun trolling.oh and your boss has failed miserably in sending such a reatrded shill here who cant even debate.you wont get me to play your game and waste time on you your trolling ways like your boss wants me to.so you can pass on that message to your boss,what a failure you are  in getting me to waste anymore time on you troll.


----------



## Montrovant

Does a poster being 'exposed' as a paid government agent mean simply you claiming that they are?  Because I must say, I haven't seen anything else to show that anyone here is being paid for their posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone here loves talking to himself. which by the way if you havent figured it out,means you are on my ignore list even though you are not a paid agent like gomer ollie and his new lover troll.till you learn how to debate-which doesnt mean changing the subject about the facts of Obama, and evading those facts then changing it to the messengers body language as an example,till you figure out thats not HOW  you properly debate,evading facts like gomer and this new troll does,Im done with ya.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that, and I already been called a paid poster in regards to the Sandy Hook Shooting at another site, so it be no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shit you just spewed has been debunked like another poster said so many times..... Yeah, how did these people just magically die? Please, amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debunked my ass.you trolls  talk shit its been debunked but when challenged to prove it,this is the ONLY crap you can talk.not surprising since yeah they pay you to troll like this,no way would you embarrass yourselfs like this for free as we both know.yep thats what trolls like you and dawgshit are full of is this-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always agent Gomer Pyle Ollie has been caught lying like the lying troll he is.He has the logic just because HE has been exposed as a paid troll who defends the official version of government corruption- this coward,runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered and cant refute facts in videos-this troll wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall and would be laughed out withing that time frame-he hasnt learned you actually got to try and counter the facts your opponent presents in a debate-which includes facts given in videos.lol.
> 
> Lying agent troll Gomer Ollie has exposed what a liar he is in the fact I have said many people at this site that have been brainwashed by the lies of 9/11,sandy hook and others like predfan troll,whitehall,toto and others are just that,brainwashed Bush dupes that are just in denial and afraid of rhe truth as they have proven so many times  in this forum .cowardly running away and avoiding facts when they are cornered.they again are just brainwashed Bush dupes in denial,they dont make up lies like Gomer Ollie does when he is cornered and cant refute facts,they just run off and leave when they are cornered,
> 
> Gomer as always,shows he has alzheimers diseace and cant remember anything.
Click to expand...


And here I thought that 911shitforbrains had me on ignore, at least that is what he/she/it has claimed this past year.

So I challenge 911shitforbrains to prove one thing I have ever posted is a lie.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Montrovant said:


> Does a poster being 'exposed' as a paid government agent mean simply you claiming that they are?  Because I must say, I haven't seen anything else to show that anyone here is being paid for their posts.



I want to know where my damned paychecks at.....


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> someone here loves talking to himself. which by the way if you havent figured it out,means you are on my ignore list even though you are not a paid agent like gomer ollie and his new lover troll.till you learn how to debate-which doesnt mean changing the subject about the facts of Obama, and evading those facts then changing it to the messengers body language as an example,till you figure out thats not HOW  you properly debate,evading facts like gomer and this new troll does,Im done with ya.



I've joined the infamous 9/11 ignore list?!  The one in which he continues to reply to your posts despite supposedly having you on ignore?!  Oh fabulous day!

Oh, and getting debate tips from 911 IJ is like getting culinary tips from Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## gslack

I was happy and content ignoring threads by 9/11 and his likeness, after my previous post in here and the similar "sandy hook hoax" spam. But 9/11 decided he just had to keep Pm ing me about it..

I guess I must have ruffled his feathers a bit.. So, I got a bit more time for a few days, and decided to make this kind of crap a priority.. Wouldn't have been a thing, had he not made it a thing...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Is this retarded ass thread still alive?


----------



## Capstone

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?



Is that one of those questions that answer themselves?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Capstone said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those questions that answer themselves?
Click to expand...


Irony


----------



## Capstone

Grampa Murked U said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those questions that answer themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony
Click to expand...


Yes, bitter, isn't it?

Yet, somehow, so very sweet...


----------



## paulitician

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?



Yes, you bumped it dipshit. Couldn't stay away huh?


----------



## 7forever

Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Crawl back in your hole.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

paulitician said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you bumped it dipshit. Couldn't stay away huh?
Click to expand...


Exposing the insanity of the biggest morons among us is worthy of a bump and any insults you can bring forth. You're nothing but a worthless keyboard commando


----------



## paulitician

Grampa Murked U said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this retarded ass thread still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you bumped it dipshit. Couldn't stay away huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exposing the insanity of the biggest morons among us is worthy of a bump and any insults you can bring forth. You're nothing but a worthless keyboard commando
Click to expand...


Nah, you're just exposing the fact you're a whiny phony-Conservative pussy. Glad you finally came out of the closet and embraced your Socialist/Progressive side. It's about time. Maybe now you won't be so conflicted and bitchy all the time. Congrats.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you bumped it dipshit. Couldn't stay away huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the insanity of the biggest morons among us is worthy of a bump and any insults you can bring forth. You're nothing but a worthless keyboard commando
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just exposing the fact you're a whiny phony-Conservative pussy. Glad you finally came out of the closet and embraced your Socialist/Progressive side. It's about time. Maybe now you won't be so conflicted and bitchy all the time. Congrats.
Click to expand...

your pms is really bad to day paulie!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the insanity of the biggest morons among us is worthy of a bump and any insults you can bring forth. You're nothing but a worthless keyboard commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just exposing the fact you're a whiny phony-Conservative pussy. Glad you finally came out of the closet and embraced your Socialist/Progressive side. It's about time. Maybe now you won't be so conflicted and bitchy all the time. Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your pms is really bad to day paulie!
Click to expand...


 Dang nutter, still stalking and lurking in this Forum? Come on man, just get the help you need. It's time.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just exposing the fact you're a whiny phony-Conservative pussy. Glad you finally came out of the closet and embraced your Socialist/Progressive side. It's about time. Maybe now you won't be so conflicted and bitchy all the time. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> your pms is really bad to day paulie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang nutter, still stalking and lurking in this Forum? Come on man, just get the help you need. It's time.
Click to expand...

ahh !


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your pms is really bad to day paulie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang nutter, still stalking and lurking in this Forum? Come on man, just get the help you need. It's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh !
Click to expand...


Seriously dude, your stalking & lurking is just plain creepy. Time to seek that help you desperately need. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang nutter, still stalking and lurking in this Forum? Come on man, just get the help you need. It's time.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, your stalking & lurking is just plain creepy. Time to seek that help you desperately need. Good luck and God Bless.
Click to expand...

since I'm  doing neither the creepiness is all in your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dawgshit keeps farting all over your thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang nutter, still stalking and lurking in this Forum? Come on man, just get the help you need. It's time.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, your stalking & lurking is just plain creepy. Time to seek that help you desperately need. Good luck and God Bless.
Click to expand...


under the user name of Say it as well no less.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7forever said:


> Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.



except the media has been caught staging this event though.for instance,it follows the pattern of the JFK assassination insisting there was only one gunman.problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.

The other was caught at a fire station.witnesses witnessed these events and like the JFK assassination,the evidence was neatly planted.the one difference in this case is the alleged shooter,allegedly shot himself and neatly placed the guns side by side next to him.deju vu nov 22nd 1963 all over again.

they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.


the coverup gets even funnier because its so sloppy.one of the girls they said was shot, was marched into a photo op with Obama and had a picture taken with him in thr week following the shooting.They marched in a victem they said was dead from the shootings. this would be comical if it was such a horrible tragedy.

Oh and the alleged shooter,his father just like the father in the batman shooting in colorado,was scheduled to testify about bank fraud.a major coincidence.lol.

http://planet.infowars.com/worldnew...nd-connecticut-connected-to-the-libor-scandal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the media has been caught staging this event though.for instance,it follows the pattern of the JFK assassination insisting there was only one gunman.problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.
> 
> The other was caught at a fire station.witnesses witnessed these events and like the JFK assassination,the evidence was neatly planted.the one difference in this case is the alleged shooter,allegedly shot himself and neatly placed the guns side by side next to him.deju vu nov 22nd 1963 all over again.
> 
> they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.
> 
> 
> the coverup gets even funnier because its so sloppy.one of the girls they said was shot, was marched into a photo op with Obama and had a picture taken with him in thr week following the shooting.They marched in a victem they said was dead from the shootings. this would be comical if it was such a horrible tragedy.
> 
> Oh and the alleged shooter,his father just like the father in the batman shooting in colorado,was scheduled to testify about bank fraud.a major coincidence.lol.
> 
> 2 Mass Shootings from colorado and connecticut Connected To the Libor Scandal? No Viable Connection found | Planet Infowars
Click to expand...


this was all exposed in that DVD i mentioned earlier i got not too long ago.If your interested in getting this DVD paul,pm me and I'll let you know how to get it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the media has been caught staging this event though.for instance,it follows the pattern of the JFK assassination insisting there was only one gunman.problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.
> 
> The other was caught at a fire station.witnesses witnessed these events and like the JFK assassination,the evidence was neatly planted.the one difference in this case is the alleged shooter,allegedly shot himself and neatly placed the guns side by side next to him.deju vu nov 22nd 1963 all over again.
> 
> they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.
> 
> 
> the coverup gets even funnier because its so sloppy.one of the girls they said was shot, was marched into a photo op with Obama and had a picture taken with him in thr week following the shooting.They marched in a victem they said was dead from the shootings. this would be comical if it was such a horrible tragedy.
> 
> Oh and the alleged shooter,his father just like the father in the batman shooting in colorado,was scheduled to testify about bank fraud.a major coincidence.lol.
> 
> 2 Mass Shootings from colorado and connecticut Connected To the Libor Scandal? No Viable Connection found | Planet Infowars
Click to expand...


Everyone who reads this post will be dumber just for reading it.......... Damn you're stupid......


----------



## SFC Ollie

> problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.



Please provide links to this video or at least to a decent eyewitness. The guy in the woods was the father of one of the students. It appears he was trying to do something stupid and get around the police to look for his kid.... He was released soon afterward.



> they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.



yes they did report that at first, everyone trying to be the first with the news...Such is the world we live in. But all of that changed as more real information was given to the press....

But i forgot, 911shitforbrains has me on ignore........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the media has been caught staging this event though.for instance,it follows the pattern of the JFK assassination insisting there was only one gunman.problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.
> 
> The other was caught at a fire station.witnesses witnessed these events and like the JFK assassination,the evidence was neatly planted.the one difference in this case is the alleged shooter,allegedly shot himself and neatly placed the guns side by side next to him.deju vu nov 22nd 1963 all over again.
> 
> they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.
> 
> 
> the coverup gets even funnier because its so sloppy.one of the girls they said was shot, was marched into a photo op with Obama and had a picture taken with him in thr week following the shooting.They marched in a victem they said was dead from the shootings. this would be comical if it was such a horrible tragedy.
> 
> Oh and the alleged shooter,his father just like the father in the batman shooting in colorado,was scheduled to testify about bank fraud.a major coincidence.lol.
> 
> 2 Mass Shootings from colorado and connecticut Connected To the Libor Scandal? No Viable Connection found | Planet Infowars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who reads this post will be dumber just for reading it.......... Damn you're stupid......
Click to expand...

look at his source ....dumb and paranoid..


----------



## gslack

Why don't you social parasite, paranoid porn peddlers go make a blog where you can write all of your theories to an audience who may appreciate it... Here,most people are repulsed by your BS..


----------



## Patric7olicoe

I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from the trolls since my lasty post and right before this last posters post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airing black blobs on 911 and calling them planes is one fake thing but faking a child massacre is quite another thing entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the media has been caught staging this event though.for instance,it follows the pattern of the JFK assassination insisting there was only one gunman.problem is there were two shooters filmed coming out of the school.one was seen going into the woods where many policemen chased him and caught him.
> 
> The other was caught at a fire station.witnesses witnessed these events and like the JFK assassination,the evidence was neatly planted.the one difference in this case is the alleged shooter,allegedly shot himself and neatly placed the guns side by side next to him.deju vu nov 22nd 1963 all over again.
> 
> they also reported he shot his mother there at the school and she was a school teacher.Problem is they found her body at her home and she is not listed there as a teacher at that school.
> 
> 
> the coverup gets even funnier because its so sloppy.one of the girls they said was shot, was marched into a photo op with Obama and had a picture taken with him in thr week following the shooting.They marched in a victem they said was dead from the shootings. this would be comical if it was such a horrible tragedy.
> 
> Oh and the alleged shooter,his father just like the father in the batman shooting in colorado,was scheduled to testify about bank fraud.a major coincidence.lol.
> 
> 2 Mass Shootings from colorado and connecticut Connected To the Libor Scandal? No Viable Connection found | Planet Infowars
Click to expand...


commenting further on this.these alleged parents are just what everybody has been saying,not real parents and paid actors.In every instance,you see them crying with NO tears coming out of their eyes.Not one of them has tears in their eyes.they are as phony and as much of frauds as Bill Clinton is.

The Bushs long time pal and friend,fellow mass murderer Clinton was exposed as the fake actor he is when Ron Brown who served in the white house when he was president,died and Clinton was at his funeral. Clinton is seen walking out of the funeral with a couple of men next to him laughing having a jolly old good time-which is very strange behaviour at a funeral for someone you are close to,then he spots a camera focused in on him,and all of a sudden he goes from laughing jollly boy,to someone broken up and sad about Ron Pauls death pretending he is wiping away tears from his eyes.He does that all in a split scond.  these alleged parents are just as much of a fraud and phony as Clinton is.


----------



## SFC Ollie

By claiming everyone who has spanked him/her/it in the past is on ignore 911shitforbrains thinks he/she/it can say anything he/she/it likes and no one will straighten it out to the truth.....

I would pay $500 to watch 911shitforbrains confront those parents....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> By claiming everyone who has spanked him/her/it in the past is on ignore 911shitforbrains thinks he/she/it can say anything he/she/it likes and no one will straighten it out to the truth.....
> 
> I would pay $500 to watch 911shitforbrains confront those parents....


that would be fun.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Again, these fucking nuts can't provide any solid proof it was an consiarpacy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kinda like the fucking nut you are that cant provide any solid proof the governments version of events on 9/11 is correct.You do the same thing those cowardly agent  trolls gomer ollie and dawgshit do.cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when cornered with evidence and facts in videos you cant refute,where did YOU learn to debate,in a mental institution? you trolls wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> kinda like the fucking nut you are that cant provide any solid proof the governments version of events on 9/11 is correct.You do the same thing those cowardly agent  trolls gomer ollie and dawgshit do.cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when cornered with evidence and facts in videos you cant refute,where did YOU learn to debate,in a mental institution? you trolls wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall.


I love when you lie ....
1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
2.the coward here is you.
3. you've  never been in a debating hall. 
the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like the fucking nut you are that cant provide any solid proof the governments version of events on 9/11 is correct.You do the same thing those cowardly agent  trolls gomer ollie and dawgshit do.cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when cornered with evidence and facts in videos you cant refute,where did YOU learn to debate,in a mental institution? you trolls wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall.
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
Click to expand...


Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like the fucking nut you are that cant provide any solid proof the governments version of events on 9/11 is correct.You do the same thing those cowardly agent  trolls gomer ollie and dawgshit do.cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when cornered with evidence and facts in videos you cant refute,where did YOU learn to debate,in a mental institution? you trolls wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall.
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
Click to expand...



Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??

*Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*

May 22, 2013 2:08 AM


Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.


Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut






Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......


----------



## Capstone

So, we have the initial gag order, the subsequent censorship and redaction of documents related to the search warrant affidavits, and now this hush-hush legislation crafted in the shadows, NONE of which should have happened in the absence of something to hide.


----------



## SAYIT

gslack said:


> Why don't you social parasite, paranoid porn peddlers go make a blog where you can write all of your theories to an audience who may appreciate it... Here,most people are repulsed by your BS..



Thing is, I believe this board (originally the "eots zone") was created so the CTs could wallow in their lunacy without interference from normal peeps. Unfortunately for the paraniod loons, normal peeps found them here and the rest, as they say, is history. CTs like this "Sandy Hook Hoax" crap expose the CTs for the soulless, sub-human sludge they are.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> By claiming everyone who has spanked him/her/it in the past is on ignore 911shitforbrains thinks he/she/it can say anything he/she/it likes and no one will straighten it out to the truth.....
> 
> I would pay $500 to watch 911shitforbrains confront those parents....



I'd pay $1,000 to see 9/11 Hand Job come out of his mommy's basement.


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
Click to expand...


"Desparate [sic] to continue to embrace the established matrix?"
Really dude? Another semiliterate moron living in a sci-fi movie?
Have you ever kissed a girl you weren't related to?


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> So, we have the initial gag order, the subsequent censorship and redaction of documents related to the search warrant affidavits, and now this hush-hush legislation crafted in the shadows, NONE of which should have happened in the absence of something to hide.



If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we have the initial gag order, the subsequent censorship and redaction of documents related to the search warrant affidavits, and now this hush-hush legislation crafted in the shadows, NONE of which should have happened in the absence of something to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?
Click to expand...


Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.


----------



## skookerasbil

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we have the initial gag order, the subsequent censorship and redaction of documents related to the search warrant affidavits, and now this hush-hush legislation crafted in the shadows, NONE of which should have happened in the absence of something to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
Click to expand...



Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!


But..... http://www.cuttingthroughthematrix.com/


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!
> 
> 
> But..... Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
Click to expand...


Ah, yes. The back-stop of all CT loons. Only they can see the truth (using their Batman decoder rings) and all who recognize their pre-teen fantasy for what it is (pathetic paranoid idiocy) can only be inferior sheeple. Pompous jackasses.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
Click to expand...










Got any REAL proof? Nope.


----------



## Capstone

skookerasbil said:


> [. . .]the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most.[...]



Life has taught me to avoid such generalizations, no matter how true they seem at face value.

Take comfort in the knowledge that facts tend to speak for themselves; and all of the name-calling and mud-slinging in the universe will never amount to a refutation of an argument based on the facts. 

At the same time though, it's rarely a good idea to go beyond the purview of the facts themselves. While it may be factually true that a girl named Dorothy once lived through a nasty tornado in Kansas, going on to argue for the existence of munchkins might not be warranted. As with so many other aspects of life, there's a happy medium to be struck between cold hard facts and reasonable assumptions.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most.[...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life has taught me to avoid such generalizations, no matter how true they seem at face value.
> 
> Take comfort in the knowledge that facts tend to speak for themselves; and all of the name-calling and mud-slinging in the universe will never amount to a refutation of an argument based on the facts.
> 
> At the same time though, it's rarely a good idea to go beyond the purview of the facts themselves. While it may be factually true that a girl named Dorothy once lived through a nasty tornado in Kansas, going on to argue for the existence of munchkins might not be warranted. As with so many other aspects of life, there's a happy medium to be struck between cold hard facts and reasonable assumptions.
Click to expand...

that would leave you and the rest of the CT gang, out as nothing you presented is reasonable, with the exception of a few sane comments by you.


----------



## paulitician

To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.


proving post #1600 true.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.



I get the feeling you think you are being profound, but really, you remind me of a politician.  Constantly putting out sound byte slogans without any actual depth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!
> 
> 
> But..... Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
Click to expand...


actually this post would be accurate if you were talking about Montrovent.He has been conditioned and brainwashed by the media to believe that out media and the government are looking out for us.

Gomer PYle Ollie and say it-the sock puppet of dawgshit and rat in the ass,are government agent trolls that have penetrated this site,they are paid to troll these boards.they know whats going on as much as we do.they know these events were staged and 9/11 was an inside job as much as we do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any REAL proof? Nope.
Click to expand...


oh the irony.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any REAL proof? Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh the irony.
Click to expand...

like you know what that means! now that's ironic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!
> 
> 
> But..... Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually this post would be accurate if you were talking about Montrovent.He has been conidtioned and brainwashed by the media to believe that out media and the government are looking out for us.Gomer PYle Ollie and say it-the sock puppet of dawgshit,are government agent trolls that have penetrated this site,they are paid to troll these boards.they know whats going on as much as we do.they know these events were staged and 9/11 was an inside job as much as we do.
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that you are stupid and want the Government to be crooked and involved in every mishap we have in the USA, next i suppose we'll hear about how they planned the tornado in OK. At any rate, If you should have some actual proof that the government is covering up anything please post it, I'll be glad to look at it. 
But if you want to moon someone make sure I'm not around....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are stupid and want the Government to be crooked and involved in every mishap we have in the USA, next i suppose we'll hear about how they planned the tornado in OK. At any rate, If you should have some actual proof that the government is covering up anything please post it, I'll be glad to look at it.
> But if you want to moon someone make sure I'm not around....
Click to expand...

TOOO LATE!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If something is being hidden, do you think we should assume it is something nefarious rather than incompetence of some kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!
> 
> 
> But..... Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
Click to expand...



And you really expect people to believe a site where the guy has in bold Print:



> Order  Books  /  CDs  /  DVDs
> 
> DONATE WITH PAYPAL
> 
> All the Ways to Donate from Anywhere in the World





LOL You so funny.................


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from you Gomer. that makes 5 farts from you agent trolls on this page so far.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you Gomer.


Another enlightening retort!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you Gomer. that makes 5 farts from you agent trolls on this page so far.



7 now since your lover agent dawgshit came on to back you up.


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you are stupid and want the Government to be crooked and involved in every mishap we have in the USA, next i suppose we'll hear about how they planned the tornado in OK. At any rate, If you should have some actual proof that the government is covering up anything please post it, I'll be glad to look at it.
> But if you want to moon someone make sure I'm not around....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOOO LATE! [ame=http://youtu.be/nmf_rYRpHT0]HAARP Vortex Weapon used in the 02/29/2012 Storm and the 03/2/2012 Storm - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


OH God, somebody shoot me...............


----------



## SFC Ollie

Please do not feed fart trolls...........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two more farts from you Gomer.awesome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you lie ....
> 1.you're "evidence" has been debunked more times then seconds you've been alive.
> 2.the coward here is you.
> 3. you've  never been in a debating hall.
> the closest you have ever been was the multi purpose in your grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know damned well we've never debunked him because he has us on ignore. therefore we run away..... Typical truther logic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
Click to expand...


Gomer Ollie embraces it because he wont get anymore money from his handlers here if he starts speaking the truth and stops trolling the boards with his lies he sputters all the time here.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling you think you are being profound, but really, you remind me of a politician.  Constantly putting out sound byte slogans without any actual depth.
Click to expand...


Well then fuck you too. Profound enough for ya dipshit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Capstone said:


> So, we have the initial gag order, the subsequent censorship and redaction of documents related to the search warrant affidavits, and now this hush-hush legislation crafted in the shadows, NONE of which should have happened in the absence of something to hide.



careful,your making way too much sense for the government apologists to comprehend or understand.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

9/11 inside job said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......get the shit out of your eyes..........or were you born this past Monday s0n??
> 
> *Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret*
> 
> May 22, 2013 2:08 AM
> 
> 
> Connecticut lawmakes putting together legislation that would withhold records linked to the Newtown investigation like......911 calls......victims photos.......and more to be withheld from the public.
> 
> 
> Newtown Bill Being Crafted in Secret « CBS Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie s0n.....why are you so fucking desparate to continue to embrace the established matrix? Whats up with that? If the media went on tomorrow morning and told you to walk out to the street and drop your drawers because it was the new manner of displaying your patriotism, would you do it? Know what I think.......you'd march out there and proudly moon the whole community Pretzel logic is gay s0n.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any REAL proof? Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh the irony.
Click to expand...



Where is the proof?



9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling you think you are being profound, but really, you remind me of a politician.  Constantly putting out sound byte slogans without any actual depth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then fuck you too. Profound enough for ya dipshit?
Click to expand...


At least you didn't call me a goose stepper or government shill!  That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the two are mutually exclusive, but the lengths to which they've gone indicate to me that they're out to cover up something slightly more nefarious than mere incompetence; but regardless of the underlying motivation, at some point the overall effort to prevent public disclosure becomes nefarious in its own right. Either way, the people of Connecticut (and of the United States) deserve to know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......the hopelessly duped like SAYIT and Ollie dont want to know the truth. They prefer the bubble as do most. Its exceedingly understandable!!
> 
> 
> But..... Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually this post would be accurate if you were talking about Montrovent.He has been conditioned and brainwashed by the media to believe that out media and the government are looking out for us.
> 
> *Gomer PYle Ollie and say it-the sock puppet of dawgshit and rat in the ass,are government agent trolls that have penetrated this site,they are paid to troll these boards*.they know whats going on as much as we do.they know these events were staged and 9/11 was an inside job as much as we do.
Click to expand...


Dude. You must get _all_ your "facts" from the voices in your toaster.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling you think you are being profound, but really, you remind me of a politician.  Constantly putting out sound byte slogans without any actual depth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then fuck you too. Profound enough for ya dipshit?
Click to expand...

at least it not as pretentious as most of the rest of your ravings


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.



Nonsense. 

Contriving controversies, conspiracies, and scandals where none exist motivated solely by some perceived partisan gain is neither questioning nor seeking any truth.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> that would leave you and the rest of the CT gang, out as nothing you presented is reasonable, [...]



That's exactly the sort of reply I've come to expect from you, Daws: an overarching generalization labeling all _perceived_ messengers from "the CT gang" as unreasonable, without a single specification of ANY aspect of their respective messages -- which is, sort of ironically, pretty much the definition of at least one stripe of fallacious _reasoning_ (see the _Ad Hominem Fallacy_).

Speaking of specifics, I can now point to three separate instances of highly suspicious behavior on the part of the Connecticut AG's office and of state legislators apparently working in concert with the AG to *permanently* suppress public knowledge of key facts of this case, shoring up the factual basis for my informed opinion that a fairly obvious cover-up has taken shape and has become more pronounced with each passing instance. 

Coloring this _reasonable assumption_ with some other deeply puzzling occurrences from the day of the incident  (independently verified police scanner audio, multiple reports of _strangely attired_ potential accomplices on the run, ETC.), and the apparent cover-up takes an even darker tone.

Now, you can lump me in as a member of _The CT Gang_ and try to dismiss me with all of the insulting baggage carried by the term, but the facts on which my opinion is based will continue to stand ...and to stare you in the face.


----------



## SFC Ollie

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> To question and seek truth is now considered taboo in our Nation. Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Contriving controversies, conspiracies, and scandals where none exist motivated solely by some perceived partisan gain is neither questioning nor seeking any truth.
Click to expand...


Trust me it's not Partisan.........These guys are way out there on their own somewhere.....


----------



## MisterBeale

daws101 said:


> TOOO LATE! HAARP Vortex Weapon used in the 02/29/2012 Storm and the 03/2/2012 Storm - YouTube


Sure, why not?  I'm game.  I've heard enough and researched enough about weather engineering technology to know that the world's major super-powers can use weather as a weapon.  So why not?    You do have to admit, the timing was awfully convenient, wasn't it?  lol  Well, after all, you did bring it up.  We could just say, storms were brewing, and they, uh, just helped things along a little. . . . . 

Thanks for posing this as a possibility.  And what would be the motive?  Why would the administration want to throw the media and that nation's attention onto this?   Is there anything going on right now that they would want to distract the nation away from?  

I don't know, wars, nominations, unemployment, the debt ceiling. . .   After all, the public and media do have such a short attention span.  Could we think of anything?  The continuing scandals?  Maybe America will forget about all these false flags, eh?  



Thank you for your useful post and your industrious research.  What do you know that we don't?  Is it true what they say about you being an insider after all?


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling you think you are being profound, but really, you remind me of a politician.  Constantly putting out sound byte slogans without any actual depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then fuck you too. Profound enough for ya dipshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you didn't call me a goose stepper or government shill!  That's a step in the right direction.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, you're that too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any REAL proof? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> four farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I posted them in videos on 9/11 being an inside job when you first came on here and started mocking this thread starter saying crap like-let me guess,you believe 9/11 was an inside job right?  I have posted the proof for you and those videos over a hundred times,its not MY fault you are too much of a chickenshit coward to look at them and comment on them. all you ever do when you are cornered by those videos is come back with pathetic one liners.

oh and if you want me to go away,there IS something called an ignore button you know? but I guess your too stupid to know that as well though.

and one last thing, you sound like a dude and Im not gay-have always preferred women so no thanks,i dont think I'll kiss your ass. *XXXXXXX*


----------



## Capstone

More transparency, at least if you're looking for the transparent signs of a coverup.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Capstone

Per the Chicago Tribune, the razing of the site is slated to begin today.

As for the non-disclosure requirement, assuming the official narrative is true, such an unprecedented measure is every bit as strange as the actions of state legislators to deny public access to unedited reports and information. If there were nothing to hide, these measures would serve no purpose ...other than to support the sort of speculation they reportedly wish to dispel.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> Per the Chicago Tribune, the razing of the site is slated to begin today.
> 
> As for the non-disclosure requirement, assuming the official narrative is true, such an unprecedented measure is every bit as strange as the actions of state legislators to deny public access to unedited reports and information. If there were nothing to hide, these measures would serve no purpose ...other than to support the sort of speculation they reportedly wish to dispel.



Yep, destroy the most important evidence. The cornerstone of any credible thorough investigation.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Per the Chicago Tribune, the razing of the site is slated to begin today.
> 
> As for the non-disclosure requirement, assuming the official narrative is true, such an unprecedented measure is every bit as strange as the actions of state legislators to deny public access to unedited reports and information. If there were nothing to hide, these measures would serve no purpose ...other than to support the sort of speculation they reportedly wish to dispel.


must be halloween ..another dead thread has risen from  the grave....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Like they need to preserve the bullet holes and Bloodstains to convict a dead person.....


Oh that's right it's actually a massive cover up...Only outdone by the 911 cover up... 

I almost forgot.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> ...Like they need to preserve the bullet holes and Bloodstains to convict a dead person.....



This isn't about the demolition per se, Ollie; it's about the compulsory gag order that's been placed on the construction workers, particularly as it stands in light of other unprecedented measures by state lawmakers in Connecticut.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Is that all you can say?  

Jeez, take away your "fart" posts, and you'd have maybe three posts left.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you can say?
> 
> Jeez, take away your "fart" posts, and you'd have maybe three posts left.
Click to expand...


Most of us try hard to ignore his fart posts....Life is easier that way and it cuts him off from needed attention.


----------



## Rockland

Cue 9/11 Whackjob posting "X farts in a row from the agent trolls" in 5...4...3...


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you can say?
> 
> Jeez, take away your "fart" posts, and you'd have maybe three posts left.
Click to expand...

you're being kind..he'd have less than zero.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anyone who thinks we arent in a police states better wake the hell up.as this videos shows,AN ENTIRE MILITARY SQUAD FOR "ONE MAN?" give me a break.whats worse is the sheep in boston cheered for it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Zu9T3yVcg]Boston's Prelude To Martial Law - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rockland

Rockland said:


> Cue 9/11 Whackjob posting "X farts in a row from the agent trolls" in 5...4...3...





9/11 inside job said:


> 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## member

_Thread starter_: Paulie  *Sandy Hook a Hoax?*




del said:


>






paulitician said:


> _*"Predictable response from the resident USMB Gimp. Back to your Flame Zone hole."*_







 _But Pawlie_you are _p.o.s._


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in row from the trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rat in the ass agent troll shows his obsession he has with me as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> anyone who thinks we arent in a police states better wake the hell up.as this videos shows,AN ENTIRE MILITARY SQUAD FOR "ONE MAN?" give me a break.whats worse is the sheep in boston cheered for it.
> 
> Boston's Prelude To Martial Law - YouTube



commenting further on that,the objective people,the non agent trolls on here,have enough logic and common sense that you hardly need a commando squad of military people for ONE MAN who committed a crime,thats why we have something called a POLICE FORCE.

now to sit back and watch the agent trolls reply and agent rat in the ass demonstrate his obsession with me as always.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> rat in the ass agent troll shows his obsession he has with me as always.



And you claim to have me on ignore? 


Caught ya, you Dumbass!


----------



## SFC Ollie

The kid may have us all on ignore. But he still reads every post we make.

But still, do not reply to the fart posts....


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> rat in the ass agent troll shows his obsession he has with me as always.



If you really had Rat in the Hat on ignore, you wouldn't know he was replying to your post.  Busted.


----------



## Politico

Jesus who dug this silly thread back up?


----------



## Capstone

Politico said:


> Jesus who dug this silly thread back up?



I did.

And don't call me Jesus.


----------



## Capstone

Getting back to the reason I resurrected this thread, according to this, Consigli Construction's non-disclosure agreement is as comprehensive and far-reaching as the legislation that was crafted and passed in relative secrecy.


No unauthorized disclosure or removal of confidential information from the school, including any oral, written, graphic, software, technology, or virtually any items that belong to the school.
All measures [will] be taken to protect the secrecy and avoid disclosure of confidential information into the public domain; notification [will be provided] to the town of any disclosure of confidential information that may come to the companys attention.
No publication or posting of any information related to the project, and no photographs, drawings or other images of the school; no removal of any items from the school from dirt and bricks to doorknobs and window glass; any town documents [will] be returned to the town; these commitments survive beyond the conclusion of an individuals employment.

Ironically, such a gargantuan effort to deny people access to anything that might remotely call into question the veracity of the official narrative ...casts an ominous shadow of doubt in its own right.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who thinks we arent in a police states better wake the hell up.as this videos shows,AN ENTIRE MILITARY SQUAD FOR "ONE MAN?" give me a break.whats worse is the sheep in boston cheered for it.
> 
> Boston's Prelude To Martial Law - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> commenting further on that,the objective people,the non agent trolls on here,have enough logic and common sense that you hardly need a commando squad of military people for ONE MAN who committed a crime,thats why we have something called a POLICE FORCE.
> 
> now to sit back and watch the agent trolls reply and agent rat in the ass demonstrate his obsession with me as always.
Click to expand...

right! like you actually understand what objective means...


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus who dug this silly thread back up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> And don't call me Jesus.
Click to expand...

why not? your boyfriend calls you shirley ...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone is just pissed off because he won't get to see the gory pics of blood and dead kids.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone is just pissed off because he won't get to see the gory pics of blood and dead kids.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone is just pissed off because he won't get to see the gory pics of blood and dead kids.



Well, there's that, but there's also the fact that I encouraged others in this very thread to wait and see the official reports before engaging in further speculation (and this I did in agreement with you, BTW).

Recall:
"..._as much as I hate to admit it, I think some of the amateur investigative journalists on YouTube would do well to take Ollie's advice; not to stop searching, collecting, and saving material, but to hold off on further speculation until the official investigation is completed and until more information becomes available._"​
In retrospect, Mr. Beale's response to me is looking more and more prophetic with each passing day.



MisterBeale said:


> Fair enough.  I sense when I am being lied to and when a report is being fabricated.  You have convinced me to wait however.  One more thing. . . What is with having the government post a detail to each and every family member?  Making sure they toe the line eh?
> 
> I assure you, another 911 commission hatchet job type report is on it's way at the out come of this trial.  "[T]hose with stockpiles of data to fatally contradict the official narrative in its fully formed state," will be the ones writing the report.  Remember, those were the same ones that had all the "data" after the Kennedy assassination.  Fat lot of good that did the public.  We were told to wait then.  Wait till what little information we had was cold and in the grave.  No sir.  That is the point.  They are holding all the cards.  If you can't see that, you are being obtuse.  That is why the families have armed escorts.  They are not being protected, they are being _*arrested and detained.*_  My, what would the government do if they were to act like Cindy Sheehan, Rosie O'Donell, or Charlie Sheen and point out the inconsistencies?  What if they actually got the spot light and woke the citizenry up and pointed out that gun control and assault weapons legislation was on the docket before this tragedy went down?  What would happen then?
> 
> I don't see the need to wait, the narrative has already been tried and dyed in the government, media, and public's mind.  Go to "snopes.com" and look it up.  If we are supposedly waiting for all the information to come in and data to be tested and secured, why do they already "know" what has happened?
> 
> As Bush said, it is important to "catapult the propaganda" into the minds of the public.



And I feel like a fool for having believed that maybe, just maybe, certain state and local authorities in Connecticut hadn't been so deeply corrupted as hindsight has shown them to be.


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone is just pissed off because he won't get to see the gory pics of blood and dead kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I feel like a fool for having believed that maybe, just maybe, certain state and local authorities in Connecticut hadn't been so deeply corrupted as hindsight has shown them to be.
Click to expand...


BTW, thanks for posting that article.  I feel like its that chopping up of the WTC steel and carting it off all over again.  I don't need to see bodies, but yeah, some photos of the class room would be nice.  Something, anything substantial.

Where is the report on this thing?  Has it been released?  Or are they waiting until all the hard ballistic evidence is destroyed first?  I mean, when there is no crime scene, certainly there will be no contradictions then, right?

If I were you, I wouldn't feel like a fool though.   I felt somewhat like an idiot for posting such a speculative and off the cuff post.  It just shocked me that they didn't take anyone, not a single person to the Hospital.  That is usually SOP.  Even if they are dead on the scene.  Not a single ambulance rushed anywhere.  It was just too unreal.  The media seemed to have more priority than first responders.

And of course, as the days and months went by, we learned that there was a shooter drill going on as well ?!?  Also, now we learn that this tends to be SOP for false flags.  Nobody cares though.  People living in the establishment paradigm wishing to avoid cognitive dissonance have no better counter than to throw out ad hominem attacks at anyone that brings these facts to light.  No frank discussions of these issues are to be had.

I salute your noble efforts to try to have a mature dialog.  Most of the skeptics behavior, I am not surprised at.  We could do with out 9/11's immature posts lowering the level of dialog, but eh, it's par for the course.  Generally though, I was shocked by Ollie's attack on you though, that isn't usually in his character.  Sometimes I think he views our questioning of the establishment as attacks on the government that he so proudly served.   And he should be proud of his service, God bless him for that.  But that just isn't the case.  I wish he knew that.  Just as Daniel Ellsberg discovered and released the Pentagon papers to reveal to patriotic Americans that the public was being manipulated into a war, it should be every patriotic American's duty to find out if we are being manipulated into giving up our 2nd Amendment rights.  Certainly, as one of USMB most noble posters, he needn't lower himself to the level of these other trolls, both critical of the establishment, and defenders of it alike.

Your posts were very thought provoking and sober.  Thank you.

I myself could not see any single reason why they would post armed guards to a construction site.  And if there were people curious about the scene of the attack, why not have a media crew or press go in and film the scene for people to see?  Why not film it for posterity and for the history books?  Even for the government, you would think that those bullet holes and broken glass would be excellent propaganda for the Governments crusade to take away people's guns.   What would be the harm in that?  

But if you don't, yeah, you are going to have people speculate.  What better way to stop people from speculating, "I suppose they didn't want people taking pictures of the classroom for the same reason they didn't want to film OBL's body being dumped at sea.  "  The manner in which this was done only increases conspiracy talk, it doesn't dissuade the nutter chat _*at all.*_

I was shocked they were demolishing a whole school over this.  Did they rebuild the Columbine HS?  No.  Did they demolish and rebuild Virginia Tech?  No.  So this makes no sense to me.  It's being all done on tax payer dime when they can least afford it.  Why?  If they had just done a slight upgrade, and gutted the classroom where it had occurred, in three years, the kids in that class room would have never known.  Trust me, as the father of an Elementary school age child, they are completely oblivious to history, even to things that have happened in their own family when it happens a few years back.    The kids that will be attending that school three years from now are age four now.  They won't know a thing.  So why the whole new school when a new classroom would do just as well?


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> Where is the report on this thing?  Has it been released?  Or are they waiting until all the hard ballistic evidence is destroyed first?  I mean, when there is no crime scene, certainly there will be no contradictions then, right?



Exactly.

The public summation of the inquiry that was originally due in early 2013 and has been repeatedly delayed, is now expected to be released sometime in November, following Assistant State Attorney Sedensky's careful review of all the police reports the State Police have been working so diligently for nearly a year now ...to "compile".

Source



> [. . .]Chief State's Attorney Kevin T. Kane told a task force on victim privacy Wednesday that State Police are finalizing reports on the carnage wrought by Adam Lanza.
> 
> Those reports are to be reviewed by Danbury Assistant State's Attorney Stephen J. Sedensky III, who is leading the inquiry into the Dec. 14 shootings and will write a summation of the crime for release sometime in the fall.
> 
> "The state police have been working very, very hard just to compile all the reports that have to be compiled," Kane said to the panel of state officials, lawmakers, attorneys and members of the news media who have until Jan. 1 to recommend changes to the state Freedom of Information Act. "We are in the process of that and, hopefully, it will get done fairly soon."
> 
> After the meeting of the 14-member group, Kane said in the Legislative Office Building that he expects the report in the next month or two.[...]



That article was posted on September 6th. The $50 million appropriation to demolish and rebuild Sandy Hook Elementary School was formally approved by the State Bond Commission on September 27th. The referendum to accept the blood money was passed by Newtown residents on October 5th. The demolition officially began on October 25th. And as of October 30th, Sedensky's report is still pending, so the destruction of potentially contradictory evidence has _already_ preceded its release.



MisterBeale said:


> ...I was shocked they were demolishing a whole school over this.  Did they rebuild the Columbine HS?  No.  Did they demolish and rebuild Virginia Tech?  No.  So this makes no sense to me. ...



It is, however, reminiscent of the swift demolition of the Murrah Federal Building following the Oklahoma City bombing, as well as the lightning fast removal and deportation of crime scene evidence in the aftermath of 9/11.

Go figure.


----------



## daws101

strangest quote of the week:" I feel like its that chopping up of the WTC steel and carting it off all over again."-MisterBeale


----------



## MisterBeale

daws101 said:


> strangest quote of the week:" I feel like its that chopping up of the WTC steel and carting it off all over again."-MisterBeale



Agreed.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> strangest quote of the week:" I feel like its that chopping up of the WTC steel and carting it off all over again."-MisterBeale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...

so nothing changed..


----------



## Capstone

More legal obstruction to public disclosure:



> Danbury State's Attorney Stephen J. Sedensky III is asking a Superior Court judge to delay the release of the 911 recordings from Sandy Hook Elementary School while he appeals an order from the state Freedom of Information Commission to make them public.[....]
> 
> Sedensky, who headed the investigation and is in the process of writing a report on its findings, argued that the state Freedom of Information Commission erred last month in ordering the Newtown Police Department to release the recordings to the Associated Press and other news media that requested them. ...



Meanwhile, as mentioned in the article in my previous post, the legal minds are working to formulate recommendations for changes to the state's _Freedom of Information Act_ (which no doubt would retroactively nullify the order that's currently under appeal).

Something damning to the official story is on those 911 tapes.


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> More legal obstruction to public disclosure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danbury State's Attorney Stephen J. Sedensky III is asking a Superior Court judge to delay the release of the 911 recordings from Sandy Hook Elementary School while he appeals an order from the state Freedom of Information Commission to make them public.[....]
> 
> Sedensky, who headed the investigation and is in the process of writing a report on its findings, argued that the state Freedom of Information Commission erred last month in ordering the Newtown Police Department to release the recordings to the Associated Press and other news media that requested them. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, as mentioned in the article in my previous post, the legal minds are working to formulate recommendations for changes to the state's _Freedom of Information Act_ (which no doubt would retroactively nullify the order that's currently under appeal).
> 
> Something damning to the official story is on those 911 tapes.
Click to expand...


Maybe they just haven't figured out how to make the tapes yet.  This is sort of like the missing black boxes for the four 911 airplanes that were taken over by terrorists on 911. You know how inefficient and sloppy making these things go off can be.   

That would be funny if that is the one aspect they overlooked.  If they didn't have any 911 emergency operators in on the whole deal, than they would have to place a real emergency call to one on the day of the event.  I have always gone under the assumption that something did happen.   But if nothing did, it would be easy to see how bumbling government could forget to make a real 911 emergency call the day of the event.  So if no time stamped call exists, then they would need to somehow convince an average ordinary 911 operator that worked at the emergency services switchboard to participate in fabricating one.

First we would have to assume such an operator would agree, and let's face it, with what they make, yeah, that would be no problem.  After the call was made, it would be curious to see how long that operator did not have a heart attack, suicide, or suffer some mortal trauma some time after.  And there is practically no way we would ever get that piece of info.  You would have to live in Newtown, Connecticut and read the obits every day.    (If they even choose to publish that one.  I don't see how they couldn't, unless the 911 operator didn't have family or friends.)


Generally, if it is the truth, all pieces will fit nicely.  Once you start lying, you need to make up more lies to cover your first lie.  This is the first rule of deceit.  


We are taught as children that honesty is the best policy.  Why do we think that acting differently as adults will lead to anything good?


----------



## Capstone

The Sandy Hook conspirators (if there are any) could have their ducks all lined up in a row, including false and/or heavily edited police reports and 911 recordings, so that the release of information into the public domain would be entirely moot in terms of protecting the official story. The true goal may well be a string of disclosure-squashing legal precedents leading all the way up to the top rung of the ladder -- the SCOTUS. 

The FOIA has been a thorn in the side of many power brokers ever since its inception.


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> The Sandy Hook conspirators (if there are any) could have their ducks all lined up in a row, including false and/or heavily edited police reports and 911 recordings, so that the release of information into the public domain would be entirely moot in terms of protecting the official story. The true goal may well be a string of disclosure-squashing legal precedents leading all the way up to the top rung of the ladder -- the SCOTUS.
> 
> The FOIA has been a thorn in the side of many power brokers ever since its inception.



Very True.


----------



## Capstone

Heads up.



> NEWTOWN -- Family members of those slain at Sandy Hook Elementary School got to review a draft copy of the state's attorney's investigation report Thursday to prepare them for the eventual public release of the information, which is expected later this month. [...]



Sedensky has officially tested the waters.

Expect the release of the summary soon.

*_breaks out the fine-toothed comb_*


----------



## Capstone

According to Police One.com, the release of the summary has been slated for Monday the 25th (a date that corresponds to a second hearing in Superior Court regarding the release of the 9/11 recordings, BTW. -- Nice distraction, eh?).

Of course, given Sedensky's record of setting and then breaking his own deadlines (June, September, ...), it would come as no surprise if he found or manufactured a reason to delay yet again.

In any case, it's a pretty safe bet that the summary will be innocuous enough by virtue of omission.

As noted by The Courant:



> [. . .]According to Courant sources, Mr. Sedensky next week will release only a summary of the long-awaited state police report on the horrific shootings. The date for release of the full report, said to run thousands of pages, has apparently not yet been determined.
> 
> The investigative summary will be released almost a year after the first-graders and educators were shot to death at their Newtown school. There's no good reason why it has taken this long for the prosecutors and police to prepare the report.
> 
> *Further, the summary, according to sources, will be heavily redacted  censored, with much detail blacked out.*
> 
> This grudging, minor concession to the requirements of open government  the people's right to know  is consistent with Mr. Sedensky's and the police's behavior all along. [emphasis Capstone's][...]



The "thousands of pages" of the non-summarized report should contain records related to the already publicized police scanner audio (and the pursuit of multiple suspects other than Lanza).

Still, what's not in the summary could prove to be telling.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gee, isn't it a real shame that you might not ever hear about how little Suzy's brains were scattered all over the floor mixed in with little billy's guts.......


----------



## paulitician

Nobody cares anymore. The People have been fed their steady diet of Bullshit. They're satisfied and full. Very few Americans care about truth anymore. They're much more interested in their porn, social media, sports, reality TV, celebrity-worship, and so on.

Always keep in mind the times we're living in...Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.


----------



## paulitician

It's just like this one...Bombs in backpacks go off at the Boston Marathon, killing and wounding several Americans. Yet the MSM won't ask about these guys. Who are they? Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions? It's like they never existed....


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Gee, isn't it a real shame that you might not ever hear about how little Suzy's brains were scattered all over the floor mixed in with little billy's guts.......



It's hard for me to see how little Suzy's brains and little Billy's guts should prevent the disclosure of facts related to the pursuit of multiple suspects, both on the day of the incident (purple van, men in holy drag, ETC.) ..._and_ in the months that followed.

As I recall, part of Sedensky's reasoning for the motion to seal search warrants for an additional 90 days back in February ...was based on the possibility of "potential suspects" still at large.



> Connecticut State's Attorney Stephen Sedensky has argued that unsealing warrants in the Sandy Hook case might "seriously jeopardize" the investigation by disclosing information known only to other "potential suspects."[...]



The additional 90 days gave Sedensky's office time to review, redact, and heavily censor the information that would eventually be released in May, without so much as a passing reference to any other "potential suspects".

Something stinks, Ollie, and I'm not just talking about your upper lip.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> It's just like this one...Bombs in backpacks go off at the Boston Marathon, killing and wounding several Americans. Yet the MSM won't ask about these guys. Who are they? Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions? It's like they never existed....



Nice try. Your picture is purposely cut-off to take it out of context and make it seem like those two guys were no longer wearing those backpacks after the explosion. Here is the panned out from where your picture was cut from, it was clearly taken after the explosions went off.







Here is an image even farther back a few seconds later that shows the destruction from the bomb, and yes you can still see them standing in almost the exact same place, and yes you can see the backpack still in the hand of the dude on the left.







So you are either:
1) Intentionally spreading false rumors by posting a misleading image
2) A sucker who fell for someone else's false rumors

Which is it?


----------



## SAYIT

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like this one...Bombs in backpacks go off at the Boston Marathon, killing and wounding several Americans. Yet the MSM won't ask about these guys. Who are they? Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions? It's like they never existed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. Your picture is purposely cut-off to take it out of context and make it seem like those two guys were no longer wearing those backpacks after the explosion. Here is the panned out from where your picture was cut from, it was clearly taken after the explosions went off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image even farther back a few seconds later that shows the destruction from the bomb, and yes you can still see them standing in almost the exact same place, and yes you can see the backpack still in the hand of the dude on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either:
> 1) Intentionally spreading false rumors by posting a misleading image
> 2) A sucker who fell for someone else's false rumors
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


You have successfully illustrated the typical methodology of the typical CT. They crop, fudge, and otherwise use any disingenuous means to keep their silliness afloat. Nice work.


----------



## Politico

Not this shit again.


----------



## skookerasbil

I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!


you must be looking in a mirror


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!



Yeah, it's the the same with the dawgshit kook. They lurk and loiter on here for several hours a day. But i don't think they're paid Government stooges. They do it for free. They're just plain ole stooges...And pretty creepy ones.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like this one...Bombs in backpacks go off at the Boston Marathon, killing and wounding several Americans. Yet the MSM won't ask about these guys. Who are they? Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions? It's like they never existed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. Your picture is purposely cut-off to take it out of context and make it seem like those two guys were no longer wearing those backpacks after the explosion. Here is the panned out from where your picture was cut from, it was clearly taken after the explosions went off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image even farther back a few seconds later that shows the destruction from the bomb, and yes you can still see them standing in almost the exact same place, and yes you can see the backpack still in the hand of the dude on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either:
> 1) Intentionally spreading false rumors by posting a misleading image
> 2) A sucker who fell for someone else's false rumors
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have successfully illustrated the typical methodology of the typical CT. They crop, fudge, and otherwise use any disingenuous means to keep their silliness afloat. Nice work.
Click to expand...


Who are they? Why the large backpacks?


----------



## paulitician




----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the the same with the dawgshit kook. They lurk and loiter on here for several hours a day. But i don't think they're paid Government stooges. They do it for free. They're just plain ole stooges...And pretty creepy ones.
Click to expand...

the above is paulie's favorite lie...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the the same with the dawgshit kook. They lurk and loiter on here for several hours a day. But i don't think they're paid Government stooges. They do it for free. They're just plain ole stooges...And pretty creepy ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the above is paulie's favorite lie...
Click to expand...


Yup, you don't lurk and loiter at all. Sure ya don't.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the the same with the dawgshit kook. They lurk and loiter on here for several hours a day. But i don't think they're paid Government stooges. They do it for free. They're just plain ole stooges...And pretty creepy ones.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... let's do the math.
Daws joined USMB a few months _before_ you yet you have over 17,000 posts while he has under 13,000. 
So who would a rational person find to be the lurker and loiterer and pretty creepy old stooge?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the the same with the dawgshit kook. They lurk and loiter on here for several hours a day. But i don't think they're paid Government stooges. They do it for free. They're just plain ole stooges...And pretty creepy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> the above is paulie's favorite lie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you don't lurk and loiter at all. Sure ya don't.
Click to expand...

 only in your warped mind. 
besides from your twisted pov anyone who doesn't buy your bullshit is a luker or loiter.


----------



## SAYIT

Quote: paulitician
 It's just like this one...Bombs in backpacks go off at the Boston Marathon, killing and wounding several Americans. Yet the MSM won't ask about these guys. Who are they? Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions? It's like they never existed....




paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. Your picture is purposely cut-off to take it out of context and make it seem like those two guys were no longer wearing those backpacks after the explosion. Here is the panned out from where your picture was cut from, it was clearly taken after the explosions went off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image even farther back a few seconds later that shows the destruction from the bomb, and yes you can still see them standing in almost the exact same place, and yes you can see the backpack still in the hand of the dude on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either:
> 1) Intentionally spreading false rumors by posting a misleading image
> 2) A sucker who fell for someone else's false rumors
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have successfully illustrated the typical methodology of the typical CT. They crop, fudge, and otherwise use any disingenuous means to keep their silliness afloat. Nice work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are they? Why the large backpacks?
Click to expand...


Lame diversion. You have been caught posting a cropped pic and claiming that they weren't wearing their backpacks after the explosions when, in fact, the full pic clearly shows they were. For some reason, I am not surprised to find you are a liar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> I just want to know how much Ollie is paid to be on this site to try and debunk stuff? You cant get rid of the guy......as soon as somebody throws up a post, he's on here. Its fascinating!!



It's called User CP...... If you post on a thread I have commented on it lists it....I come back to the thread to see if there is anything intelligent beings said....And as normal with this thread, Nothing new, nothing half intelligent.... And i get paid for sitting on my ass, I do this just to frustrate you....

Carry on...........


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. Your picture is purposely cut-off to take it out of context and make it seem like those two guys were no longer wearing those backpacks after the explosion. Here is the panned out from where your picture was cut from, it was clearly taken after the explosions went off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image even farther back a few seconds later that shows the destruction from the bomb, and yes you can still see them standing in almost the exact same place, and yes you can see the backpack still in the hand of the dude on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are either:
> 1) Intentionally spreading false rumors by posting a misleading image
> 2) A sucker who fell for someone else's false rumors
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have successfully illustrated the typical methodology of the typical CT. They crop, fudge, and otherwise use any disingenuous means to keep their silliness afloat. Nice work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are they? Why the large backpacks?
Click to expand...


What does it matter, it's after the fact.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have successfully illustrated the typical methodology of the typical CT. They crop, fudge, and otherwise use any disingenuous means to keep their silliness afloat. Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they? Why the large backpacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter, it's after the fact.
Click to expand...

there were thousands of backpacks large and small..!


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Who are they? Why the large backpacks?


I'll answer you if you'll first answer why you were lying about them not having backpacks after the explosion, deal?


----------



## skookerasbil

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD........

So many people caught so fucking deep in the matrix its not real.

Google "Boston Bombing" and "amputee" and get aload of the guy being pushed in a wheelchair with one leg blown off. Anybody who buys that should be next on the list to buy the Brooklyn Bridge!!! These people don't even have to try hard anymore to dupe the public!!!




Although perhaps I am the asshole here and there was a man in the crowd who happened to have cyborg technology and happened to be in the bomb zone!!! Or maybe in 2013, people don't bleed for 5 minutes after getting their leg blown off and THEN bleed.......and then......then......get pushed in a wheelchair down the street fully alert and looking ready to go pound some beers at the local Boston Irish bar!!!



Like I said.......the Reality Manufacturing Company doesn't even have to try hard anymore!!! The know they have millions of SFC Ollie's out there who buy the "official reports" hook, line and stinker.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Some people have never seen first hand what shock can do to a person.


----------



## DaveB

skookerasbil said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD........
> Although perhaps I am the asshole here.....



Nuff said.



> Like I said.......



Absolutely nothing of consequence. A thread of 114 pages, truly the world is full of the most nauseating morons. I expect that if any of these nutty conspiracy fools were involved in something similar, their delusion would assist them in dismissing it as not being reality.


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> Although perhaps I am the asshole here


Confirmed.


----------



## Capstone

The calm before the storm.


----------



## Capstone

An important preliminary note (raised here):



> [. . .]Dan Klau, a Hartford attorney who specializes in First Amendment law, said the decision to release a summary report before the full evidence file is a reversal of standard practice and one of the most unusual elements of an investigation marked by secrecy.[...]



...which could be an indication that this "summary" is intended to serve a purpose related to later decisions as to what will be censored in (or redacted from) the "thousands of pages" yet to be released.

In this way, the alternative media and the conspiracy crowd might be primed to play an unwitting role in the grander coverup scheme.


----------



## Capstone

Acetaminophen and codeine? 

Had Adam been injured or undergone any recent medical/dental procedures?

Did he have a chronic condition requiring long term pain management? 

I'll have to look for the article, but I remember reading somewhere that part of the rationale for withholding Lanza's medical history from the general public was that people on certain antidepressants might decide to stop taking their meds.

The attempted "delivery" to the Lanza home between 9:30 and 10:00 A.M. is certainly interesting. 

Other than that, the summary's pretty much what I expected: a ready-made condemnation that fits the previously-foisted official narrative to a tee ...and seems to support the agendas of gun control advocates/detractors of violent video games. No shock there.

 I will say this: it's easy to see why the demolition of the school _had_ to precede the release of this document.

What's not so clear is why the release of this document had to wait for the second hearing WRT the 911 recordings ...and why, in a reversal of standard practice, it preceded the release of the full evidence file.

What's _not_ in the summary isn't in there for a reason, People; and in light of the behavior of Mr. Sedensky over the past 11 months, I don't believe we should assume the reason is completely _aboveboard_.


----------



## Capstone

It's worth noting how beautifully the summary highlights several of the perceived deficiencies in today's mental health systems in Connecticut (and by extension the United States). While conceding that "it is unknown what contribution, if any, [Adam's] mental health issues made to his attack on [Sandy Hook Elementary School]", the report also lays out a series of testimonies, professional evaluations, and even a 2005 diagnosis of Asperger's Syndrome (which presented with "significant social impairments" and "extreme anxiety"), *and* (this is important) the fact that he purportedly refused to take suggested medications and didn't engage in suggested behavioral therapies (Lanza's autopsy corroborates the absence of drugs in his system, BTW); so the failure wasn't in wrongly prescribed meds, it was in the lack of some kind of *oversight* for the purpose of tying together the early warning signs and then _forcing_ the kid to take his happy pills.

It's a propaganda piece.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> It's worth noting how beautifully the summary highlights several of the perceived deficiencies in today's mental health systems in Connecticut (and by extension the United States). While conceding that "it is unknown what contribution, if any, [Adam's] mental health issues made to his attack on [Sandy Hook Elementary School]", the report also lays out a series of testimonies, professional evaluations, and even a 2005 diagnosis of Asperger's Syndrome (which presented with "significant social impairments" and "extreme anxiety"), *and* (this is important) the fact that he purportedly refused to take suggested medications and didn't engage in suggested behavioral therapies (Lanza's autopsy corroborates the absence of drugs in his system, BTW); so the failure wasn't in wrongly prescribed meds, it was in the lack of some kind of *oversight* for the purpose of tying together the early warning signs and then _forcing_ the kid to take his happy pills.
> 
> It's a propaganda piece.


of course it is dear...and no amount of evidence will change your mind .


----------



## paulitician

One thing we do know for sure...Our Government will lie.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Only to you.

What could the Government possibly hope to gain by lying about the deaths of 20 innocent children...

And don't give me this Bullshit they didn't die there..........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Only to you.
> 
> What could the Government possibly hope to gain by lying about the deaths of 20 innocent children...
> 
> And don't give me this Bullshit they didn't die there..........



Oh, i'm sure they have their reasons. But i should have said we know two things for sure...One thing is, our Government will lie. And the other thing is, most braindead American Sheeple will believe them.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] It's a propaganda piece.
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is dear...and no amount of evidence will change your mind .
Click to expand...


As far as Lanza's mental health history goes, everything later than 2006 is purely anecdotal, and whereas the earlier testimonies are presented slightly more objectively, the later stuff all points in one direction, indicating a _potential_ bias in both the collection and assimilation of the latter group.

Furthermore, above and beyond the anti-gun agenda, the report is likely to be cited in support of future legislation that would increase state and federal oversight of mental health evaluations and management nationwide.



> *prop·a·gan·da*
> &#716;präp&#601;&#712;gand&#601;/
> noun
> noun: propaganda; noun: Propaganda
> 
> 1.
> derogatory
> *information, esp. of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote or publicize a particular political cause or point of view.* [emphasis Capstone's]



The key to supporting my assessment of the summary as a propaganda piece will only be turned by the manner in which the document is used by lawmakers in the future.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] It's a propaganda piece.
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is dear...and no amount of evidence will change your mind .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as Lanza's mental health history goes, everything later than 2006 is purely anecdotal, and whereas the earlier testimonies are presented slightly more objectively, the later stuff all points in one direction, indicating a _potential_ bias in both the collection and assimilation of the latter group.
> 
> Furthermore, above and beyond the anti-gun agenda, the report is likely to be cited in support of future legislation that would increase state and federal oversight of mental health evaluations and management nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prop·a·gan·da*
> &#716;präp&#601;&#712;gand&#601;/
> noun
> noun: propaganda; noun: Propaganda
> 
> 1.
> derogatory
> *information, esp. of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote or publicize a particular political cause or point of view.* [emphasis Capstone's]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The key to supporting my assessment of the summary as a propaganda piece will only be turned by the manner in which the document is used by lawmakers in the future.
Click to expand...


The kid is a ghost. No one knows anything about him. And you are Spot-On. It's all about disarming the Citizenry. I firmly believe they did bring 'Crisis Actors' in. But it doesn't matter in the end. As usual, our Government will lie and the Sheep will lap it all up. It is what it is.


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> [. . .] I firmly believe they did bring 'Crisis Actors' in. [...]



Agreed.

The deployment of 'Crisis Actors' to shape the story in the media needn't be viewed as mutually exclusive to the mass murder that took place inside the school building.


----------



## 7forever

Where's the video of the twerp pulling up in Rodia's Honda Civic?


872-YEO


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> One thing we do know for sure...Our Government will lie.


could you state the obvious any harder?


----------



## SFC Ollie

All this knowing that it would take a full blown war to disarm the American Public.....


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> our Government will lie and the Sheep will lap it all up. It is what it is.


Says the guy who was just caught repeating a blatant lie about two dudes no longer having backpacks because he heard it on some tin-hatter website.

Sheep much?


----------



## G.T.

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> our Government will lie and the Sheep will lap it all up. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who was just caught repeating a blatant lie about two dudes no longer having backpacks because he heard it on some tin-hatter website.
> 
> Sheep much?
Click to expand...


He blindly believed it like a good little goose stepping sheep. Alex jones can tell him the sky is green and he'd be drawing pictures of peas as clouds.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> our Government will lie and the Sheep will lap it all up. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who was just caught repeating a blatant lie about two dudes no longer having backpacks because he heard it on some tin-hatter website.
> 
> Sheep much?
Click to expand...


So you have no questions at all about these guys?


----------



## G.T.

Anyone who has bothered to look into it KNOWS who they are dipstick. Noone has to "wonder" except the gullible sheep like yourself who was already caught posting faked photos. Fuck outta here freak, i hope a family who has lost someone in the tragedy seriously fucks you up someday in a karmic justice sort of way.


----------



## skookerasbil

LOL......how easy is it to pick out the dopes who MUST cling desperately to the established matrix......those people who buy every official report no matter what!!!!

But for those who want to explore a profound level of fuckedupedness >>>>>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1yfJDCMU64&app=desktop]Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube[/ame]



Oh.......and of course, its clearly legit that there has been not a single lawsuit related to Sandy Hook!! LMAO.......if a kid breaks his arm falling off a stage in a school auditorium, the district gets its ass sued off. Oh.....but 26 people......all just fine with everything!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

G.T. said:


> Anyone who has bothered to look into it KNOWS who they are dipstick. Noone has to "wonder" except the gullible sheep like yourself who was already caught posting faked photos. Fuck outta here freak, i hope a family who has lost someone in the tragedy seriously fucks you up someday in a karmic justice sort of way.




lmao.....s0n.......at least youre consistent......and still the most naïve fuck on the whole message board!!! Although Ollie is tough to beat........I must admit.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> LOL......how easy is it to pick out the dopes who MUST cling desperately to the established matrix......those people who buy every official report no matter what!!!!
> 
> But for those who want to explore a profound level of fuckedupedness >>>>>
> 
> Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.......and of course, its clearly legit that there has been not a single lawsuit related to Sandy Hook!! LMAO.......if a kid breaks his arm falling off a stage in a school auditorium, the district gets its ass sued off. Oh.....but 26 people......all just fine with everything!!!



Thanks for the video. Very interesting. This clearly didn't happen the way we've been told. But most people really do believe everything they see on the Idiot Box. I mean, if CNN and ABC News are saying it, it must be true. I just saw it on the TV. Why would they lie? 

If this really did happen, it's highly unlikely he acted alone. And what was the "The Clergy" comment in the President's speech about? It seemed very out of place in the speech. Was he told something different about what happened?


----------



## G.T.

skookerasbil said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has bothered to look into it KNOWS who they are dipstick. Noone has to "wonder" except the gullible sheep like yourself who was already caught posting faked photos. Fuck outta here freak, i hope a family who has lost someone in the tragedy seriously fucks you up someday in a karmic justice sort of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao.....s0n.......at least youre consistent......and still the most naïve fuck on the whole message board!!! Although Ollie is tough to beat........I must admit.
Click to expand...


No, dweeb. The gullible are those who subscribe to each and every single conspiracy theory like good little boot licking lemmings.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> All this knowing that it would take a full blown war to disarm the American Public.....



What better way to win a war than by disarming as many of one's potential enemies as possible in advance?

The militarization and federal consolidation of command and control of domestic law enforcement agencies across the country (I.E. the building/equipping of a massive domestic _army_ to deal with any level of civil unrest) aren't the fodder of conspiracy theorists anymore. The shit's been happening out in the open ....for a reason.


----------



## G.T.

Ballzack


----------



## Capstone

Gesundheit.


----------



## Capstone

You're welcome, G.T., you're welcome.


----------



## SFC Ollie

First off, I'll let you guys know when i have an hour and a half of my time to waste on a conspiracy video.

Secondly,


> militarization and federal consolidation of command and control of domestic law enforcement agencies across the country



Really? Where do you see this happening? I know Ryan (Or police chief) would be pretty pissed if someone told him he had to report to anyone other than the Mayor or city council. Same way it's been since about 1849 when the village first had a sheriff....


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Really? Where do you see this happening? ....



Everywhere.



> [. . .]SUBTITLE F--LIMITATIONS AND EXTENSION OF AUTHORITY
> 
> Repeal of redundant authority to ensure interoperability of law enforcement and emergency responder training (sec. 351)
> 
> The House bill contained a provision (sec. 351) that would amend section 372 of title 10, United States Code, to ensure that Department of Defense support to a federal, state, or local law enforcement or emergency response agency to prepare for or respond to an emergency involving chemical or biological agents is consistent with the national preparedness system *and other statutory changes made since the creation of the Department of Homeland Security.*
> 
> The Senate amendment contained a similar provision (sec. 343) that would result in an identical outcome. [...][emphasis Capstone's]



What are some of those "other statutory changes made since the creation of the Department of Homeland Security"?

Summed up in their own words:



> [. . .]*State, Local, Tribal, and Territorial Partners*
> 
> DHS has focused on getting resources and information out of Washington, D.C. and into the hands of state and local law enforcement, to provide them with the tools to identify and combat threats in their communities. Because state and local law enforcement are often in the best position to notice the first signs of a planned attack, homeland security efforts must be integrated into the police work that they do every day, providing officers on the front lines with a clear understanding of the tactics, behaviors, and other indicators that could point to terrorist activity.
> 
> DHS supports these efforts through robust information sharing with public and private sector partners; fusion centers to build analytical capability at the state and local level; participation in the Nationwide Suspicious Activity Reporting Initiative  an Administration effort to train state and local law enforcement to recognize behaviors and indicators related to terrorism, crime and other threats, and FBI-led Joint Terrorism Task Forces (JTTF) that investigate terrorist threats. DHS also helps state and local partners build and sustain capabilities to prevent, protect against, respond to, and recover from threats or acts of terrorism through grant funding, training and technical assistance. In 2009, DHS designated Tribal liaisons in every operational component to work directly with tribal communities. In 2011, DHS announced a new Tribal Consultation Policy outlining the guiding principles under which all elements of the Department will engage with sovereign tribal governments.[...]




That overriding "redundant authority" could result in a bunch of pissed-off podunk mayors and sheriffs ...has apparently taken a backseat to ensuring the _interoperability_ of state and local law enforcement bodies with the feds.

The so-called "terrorists" all this collusion has been largely geared to guard against over the past 12 years in particular are those of the homegrown variety.

The war you mentioned earlier has been raging covertly for more than a decade.


----------



## SFC Ollie

So you are afraid that the local law enforcement receives information and even possible training that might enable them to spot a possible terrorist attack......

So you would rather the locals were more like Barney Fife?

You people are fucking nuts.....


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> So you are afraid that the local law enforcement receives information and even possible training that might enable them to spot a possible terrorist attack......



It's the "getting *resources* [...] into the hands of state and local law enforcement, to provide them with *the tools* to identify *and combat* threats in their communities" (this goes to the militarization part of my assessment) that bothers me a little, especially in conjunction with legislation that increases federal control over state and local cops and singles out links in long-established chains of command that can now be skipped by simply identifying them as "redundant authorities" (which covers the command and control aspects of my earlier assessment).


----------



## Capstone

And to answer your question, yes, I'd prefer my local Sheriff and his deputies to look more like this:






...than this:




That's probably just me though.


----------



## Capstone

Then again, maybe not...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Equc9A1pqQk#t=14]Police State Too Much? Send in a Marine! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....

Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.

And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....


----------



## Katzndogz

If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Anybody who believes the OP is quite clearly a dumbass. 

I can just imagine the government meeting where they would have planned something like that...

Biden walks into the President's Office. Obama turns, sighing, towards his gaff-prone vice president, "What do you want now, Biden? Can't you go be an idiot somewhere else?"
Biden just frowns at the president, then speaks up. "But, sir, I actually have an idea to raise your approval rating towards something hopefully near forty percent!"
Obama simply gives Biden his most exasperated look. "Look, Biden, your plans never work out quite right. And in order to pull off raising my approval rating so much, you'd have to pull off a miracle!"
"I can sir! Here's my plan: we make it look like this deranged guy shot up a whole bunch of first-graders and kindergarteners. And get this: we can blame it on mental heath and video games! We can try to prevent people from getting more firearms, attempt to get violent video games even more reviled, and get more people to like us at the same time. It's genius!"
Obama reaches his hand out to Biden, a wide grin on his face. "You know what Biden? I think this might actually work! Let's do it!"


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....



I like your attitude. Really.

The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre) will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.


----------



## Capstone

Drake_Roberts said:


> Anybody who believes the OP is quite clearly a dumbass.
> 
> I can just imagine the government meeting where they would have planned something like that...
> 
> Biden walks into the President's Office. Obama turns, sighing, towards his gaff-prone vice president, "What do you want now, Biden? Can't you go be an idiot somewhere else?"
> Biden just frowns at the president, then speaks up. "But, sir, I actually have an idea to raise your approval rating towards something hopefully near forty percent!"
> Obama simply gives Biden his most exasperated look. "Look, Biden, your plans never work out quite right. And in order to pull off raising my approval rating so much, you'd have to pull off a miracle!"
> "I can sir! Here's my plan: we make it look like this deranged guy shot up a whole bunch of first-graders and kindergarteners. And get this: we can blame it on mental heath and video games! We can try to prevent people from getting more firearms, attempt to get violent video games even more reviled, and get more people to like us at the same time. It's genius!"
> Obama reaches his hand out to Biden, a wide grin on his face. "You know what Biden? I think this might actually work! Let's do it!"



Ever heard of the spooky protocol called _plausible deniability_?

The real string pullers in this country would never allow the expressions on their puppets' faces to be shaped by knowledge of every filthy aspect of their clandestine activities.


----------



## Capstone

Katzndogz said:


> If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.



That's exactly what the twisted minds behind all these high-profile operations want the public to think.

Problem, reaction, solution.

Don't get me wrong; there's definitely a need for SWAT programs all across the country, but incidents requiring the large scale deployment of fully outfitted _soldiers_ ...should be handled by the National Guard.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your attitude. Really.
> 
> The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on *black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)* will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.
Click to expand...


Do I take that to mean you are convinced that Sandy Hook was a gov't perpetrated black op?


----------



## daws101

None of the tin hats have provided a logical rational reason why the government would slaughter grade school kids..
here's one that fits their twisted criteria: [ame=http://youtu.be/3MBresWP9MY]Village of the Damned (Original Trailer) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> None of the tin hats have provided a logical rational reason why the government would slaughter grade school kids..



For some reason, they find it easier to believe that Teh Ebil Guvvmint would slaughter kindergarteners and first graders.  It saves them from having to face the harsh reality that random crazy people do, indeed, go on killing sprees.


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....





HOLY FUCK


How does somebody live as long as this guy and STILL  be such a naïve mofu??!!!


Dumbass never heard of the term "shelter in place". Never heard of martial law?




Im still laughing about 10,000 cops being out searching for the Boston bomber guy in one neighborhood that Friday morning in April........and so many in the country just took it as face value and bought it hook, line and stinker!!!

Hey.......they had to make sure they got their man!!!


----------



## tinydancer

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY FUCK
> 
> 
> How does somebody live as long as this guy and STILL  be such a naïve mofu??!!!
> 
> 
> Dumbass never heard of the term "shelter in place". Never heard of martial law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still laughing about 10,000 cops being out searching for the Boston bomber guy in one neighborhood that Friday morning in April........and so many in the country just took it as face value and bought it hook, line and stinker!!!
> 
> Hey.......they had to make sure they got their man!!!
Click to expand...


You are missing his point entirely. 

He's counting and looking around and is very aware of who has what firepower. 

Go back and read his posts again. I think you need to gently take your criticism back.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the twisted minds behind all these high-profile operations want the public to think.
> 
> Problem, reaction, solution.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; there's definitely a need for SWAT programs all across the country, but incidents requiring the large scale deployment of fully outfitted _soldiers_ ...should be handled by the National Guard.
Click to expand...


Seems we don't remember the bank robber shoot out a few years back where the crooks shot it out with the police in the street while they (the crooks) were wearing body armor.....

But our Police certainly don't deserve the same protection...I wonder how many police officers are alive today because of body armor?


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your attitude. Really.
> 
> The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on *black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)* will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I take that to mean you are convinced that Sandy Hook was a gov't perpetrated black op?
Click to expand...


That's what the numb nuts are claiming..........


----------



## tinydancer

Why dont we have the autopsies?


----------



## tinydancer

Any one?

Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?

Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The 911 tapes are in process of being released. the autopsies,  I don't know, I'm not really interested in how many bullets were in little Suzy's head or young Timmy's belly. There are statements made by the coroner available....


----------



## G.T.

tinydancer said:


> Any one?
> 
> Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?
> 
> Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.



The fuck do you need the autopsies for? Fodder?


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one?
> 
> Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?
> 
> Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck do you need the autopsies for? Fodder?
Click to expand...

death porn.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your attitude. Really.
> 
> The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on *black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)* will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take that to mean you are convinced that Sandy Hook was a gov't perpetrated black op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the numb nuts are claiming..........
Click to expand...


Cap is a fence-sitter who has (unlike KooKoo and 9/11 Handjob) had lucid moments and recently even contested some of KooKoo's never-ending silliness on a 9/11 thread. 
Sandy Hook a gov't black-op? Really?


----------



## tinydancer

G.T. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one?
> 
> Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?
> 
> Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck do you need the autopsies for? Fodder?
Click to expand...


Basics in any investigation. 101 for crying out loud. Can you stop being a douche bag everywhere? You are getting tedious.


----------



## tinydancer

SFC Ollie said:


> The 911 tapes are in process of being released. the autopsies,  I don't know, I'm not really interested in how many bullets were in little Suzy's head or young Timmy's belly. There are statements made by the coroner available....



Problem is the DA is fighting the release of everything. And I mean everything.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> So you have no questions at all about these guys?


Woah there, the issue wasn't whether we had questions.

You claimed they no longer had backpacks after the explosion, which was proven to be a blatant lie. Why did you lie like that?


----------



## daws101

tinydancer said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one?
> 
> Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?
> 
> Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck do you need the autopsies for? Fodder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basics in any investigation. 101 for crying out loud. Can you stop being a douche bag everywhere? You are getting tedious.
Click to expand...

OK, say all the info came out ,would it change anything?
if it was a conspiracy do you actually think that that would be released too?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Capstone said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes the OP is quite clearly a dumbass.
> 
> I can just imagine the government meeting where they would have planned something like that...
> 
> Biden walks into the President's Office. Obama turns, sighing, towards his gaff-prone vice president, "What do you want now, Biden? Can't you go be an idiot somewhere else?"
> Biden just frowns at the president, then speaks up. "But, sir, I actually have an idea to raise your approval rating towards something hopefully near forty percent!"
> Obama simply gives Biden his most exasperated look. "Look, Biden, your plans never work out quite right. And in order to pull off raising my approval rating so much, you'd have to pull off a miracle!"
> "I can sir! Here's my plan: we make it look like this deranged guy shot up a whole bunch of first-graders and kindergarteners. And get this: we can blame it on mental heath and video games! We can try to prevent people from getting more firearms, attempt to get violent video games even more reviled, and get more people to like us at the same time. It's genius!"
> Obama reaches his hand out to Biden, a wide grin on his face. "You know what Biden? I think this might actually work! Let's do it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the spooky protocol called _plausible deniability_?
> 
> The real string pullers in this country would never allow the expressions on their puppets' faces to be shaped by knowledge of every filthy aspect of their clandestine activities.
Click to expand...


It's called sarcasm. There never was a meeting like that because Sandy Hook happened for real! If you want to prove me wrong, go to Newtown, find an excuse to exhume the bodies, and then tell me what you find. Let me guess, the government has stooped to filling caskets now too? Listen, I hate the government probably a lot more than the next guy, but calling a massacre fake? That's where I draw the line.

Are you going to suggest Columbine and Aurora were faked as well, while you're at it?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the twisted minds behind all these high-profile operations want the public to think.
> 
> Problem, reaction, solution.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; there's definitely a need for SWAT programs all across the country, but incidents requiring the large scale deployment of fully outfitted _soldiers_ ...should be handled by the National Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems we don't remember the bank robber shoot out a few years back where the crooks shot it out with the police in the street while they (the crooks) were wearing body armor.....
> 
> But our Police certainly don't deserve the same protection...I wonder how many police officers are alive today because of body armor?
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the shoot-out that inspired the Megadeath song "44 Minutes"? If so, you should give the song a listen to. 

Funny, the song talks about police dying because idiots in the public don't think they need adequate equipment. It also has lines like this: "Ougunned, watching the force come to a firefight with a pocketknife. Getting schooled..." Think of the lives that could have been saved in that instance if not for conspiracy theorist idiots like you. 

How is an unarmed policeman supposed to stop a holdup or something? What you are suggesting is the beginning of a descent into the wonderful world of...

Anarchy!


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Do I take that to mean you are convinced that Sandy Hook was a gov't perpetrated black op?



Well, "convinced" might be too strong a word. 

 I will say this: outside of the _strangely thorough_ concealment efforts of Connecticut lawmakers and the State's Attorney (re the potential coverup), the extent of "government" involvement is debatable, but based on the information at hand (including Sedensky's _goal-focused_ summary), this thing has black-op written all over it; ...and in my opinion, it would take more than a few cans of graffiti remover to change the writing on the wall.


----------



## Capstone

Drake_Roberts said:


> It's called sarcasm. There never was a meeting like that because Sandy Hook happened for real! If you want to prove me wrong, go to Newtown, find an excuse to exhume the bodies, and then tell me what you find. Let me guess, the government has stooped to filling caskets now too? Listen, I hate the government probably a lot more than the next guy, but calling a massacre fake? That's where I draw the line.
> 
> Are you going to suggest Columbine and Aurora were faked as well, while you're at it?



So the bulge in your cheek _wasn't_ just a chaw? 

My bad. 

As for the exhumation thing,  if I were to propound a theory in this thread, it would include a small team of operators dressed as nuns and priests, a number of law enforcement insiders, a few corrupt individuals in high places ...and *28 victims* (including the 6 ft., 112 lb. patsy and his mother).


----------



## SAYIT

Quote=Capstone
The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on black operations (*such as the Sandy Hook massacre*) will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.



Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take that to mean you are convinced that Sandy Hook was a gov't perpetrated black op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, "convinced" might be too strong a word.
> 
> I will say this: outside of the _strangely thorough_ concealment efforts of Connecticut lawmakers and the State's Attorney (re the potential coverup), the extent of "government" involvement is debatable, but based on the information at hand (including Sedensky's _goal-focused_ summary), this thing has black-op written all over it; ...and in my opinion, it would take more than a few cans of graffiti remover to change the writing on the wall.
Click to expand...


You are tap dancing around your own words, Cap, and you truncated those words for obvious reasons. You _*specifically*_ claimed that Sandy Hook was a gov't black op. Now stop pussy-footin' around and stand behind your words.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Capstone said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called sarcasm. There never was a meeting like that because Sandy Hook happened for real! If you want to prove me wrong, go to Newtown, find an excuse to exhume the bodies, and then tell me what you find. Let me guess, the government has stooped to filling caskets now too? Listen, I hate the government probably a lot more than the next guy, but calling a massacre fake? That's where I draw the line.
> 
> Are you going to suggest Columbine and Aurora were faked as well, while you're at it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the bulge in your cheek _wasn't_ just a chaw?
> 
> My bad.
> 
> As for the exhumation thing,  if I were to propound a theory in this thread, it would include a small team of operators dressed as nuns and priests, a number of law enforcement insiders, a few corrupt individuals in high places ...and *28 victims* (including the 6 ft., 112 lb. patsy and his mother).
Click to expand...


Chaw, really? What would make you think that? I'm young enough that I got all the "tobacco is bad" talks in school, so no thank you. And what exactly does your theory entail doing with said people? 

Although, I must ask this question out of curiosity. If you were to go to Newtown right now and dig up the graves, do you expect you'd find bodies?


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> You are tap dancing around your own words, Cap, and you truncated those words for obvious reasons. You _*specifically*_ claimed that Sandy Hook was a gov't black op. Now instead of pussy-footin' around, stand behind your words.



The fact that a "black operation" (my words, not your little "gov't black op" tag) could lead to legislative action by government officials isn't necessarily an implication of intentional government complicity in the planning and/or execution of the operation itself.

Don't try to paint me into a corner, Sayit. You'll fail every time.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are tap dancing around your own words, Cap, and you truncated those words for obvious reasons. You _*specifically*_ claimed that Sandy Hook was a gov't black op. Now instead of pussy-footin' around, stand behind your words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that a "black operation" (my words, not your "gov't black op") could lead to legislative action by government officials isn't necessarily an implication intentional government complicity in the planning and/or execution of the operation itself.
> 
> Don't try to paint me into a corner, Sayit. You'll fail every time.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know you like to play fast and loose with words, Cap, but "... by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)..." is as specific as you have ever been.
"Years of legislation based in no small part on black operations..." clearly refers to our gov't and "...based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)..." exposes what you believe about that tragic day. Your tap-dancing is not only disingenuous, it's downright punkish.


----------



## Capstone

Drake_Roberts said:


> ...If you were to go to Newtown right now and dig up the graves, do you expect you'd find bodies?



Yes.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ..."Years of legislation based in no small part on black operations..." clearly refers to our gov't [...]



Again, with respect to the "legislation", yes.

With respect to the "black operations" themselves, not necessarily. 



SAYIT said:


> ...and "...based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)..."exposes what you believe about that tragic day.[...]



That my opinion currently leans heavily toward a black op ...doesn't mean I'm entirely "convinced" that's what happened.



SAYIT said:


> ...Your tap-dancing is not only disingenuous, it's downright punkish.



Your apparent refusal to allow for the nuances between direct government complicity and the distinct possibility of manipulation of government officials by external forces ...is a failure on your part, not mine.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."Years of legislation based in no small part on black operations..." clearly refers to our gov't [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, with respect to the "legislation", yes.
> 
> With respect to the "black operations" themselves, not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and "...based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre)..."exposes what you believe about that tragic day.[...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That my opinion currently leans heavily toward a black op ...doesn't mean I'm entirely "convinced" that's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Your tap-dancing is not only disingenuous, it's downright punkish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your apparent refusal to allow for the nuances between direct government complicity and the distinct possibility of manipulation of government officials by external forces ...is a failure on your part, not mine.
Click to expand...


Your refusal to own your own words is not just a failure on your part but reveals much about your "character."


----------



## Capstone

I'm not afraid to admit that I believe the US government has been infiltrated by (paraphrasing) "the tightly-knit, monolithic and ruthless conspiracy" referred to by Kennedy more than 50 years ago.

That's not contingent on a belief that all or even most of our elected officials are in on it, nor does it imply that those who are corrupt are also privy to all of the clandestine endeavors of their non-governmental comrades in arms.

Oh, and one more thing: your assessment of my character carries less weight with me than a feather on a paper plate on the moon.


----------



## Politico

Wow this is still going on?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Capstone said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...If you were to go to Newtown right now and dig up the graves, do you expect you'd find bodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Let me rephrase that. Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?


----------



## daws101

Drake_Roberts said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...If you were to go to Newtown right now and dig up the graves, do you expect you'd find bodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that. Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?
Click to expand...

not if his conspiracy fantasy were true.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Politico said:


> Wow this is still going on?



I know. It was almost a year ago. No amount of bickering will change the fact that their was a massacre at Sandy Hook, so why don't people just let it go?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

daws101 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that. Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if his conspiracy fantasy were true.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I like arguing with conspiracy theorists. There arguments are so far-fetched and their claims are so fantastical that it is hilarious listening to them.


----------



## daws101

Drake_Roberts said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that. Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> not if his conspiracy fantasy were true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I like arguing with conspiracy theorists. There arguments are so far-fetched and their claims are so fantastical that it is hilarious listening to them.
Click to expand...

yep! cheap too!


----------



## paulitician

Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.



There is a difference between questioning and assuming every conspiracy theory is valid or even likely.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between questioning and assuming every conspiracy theory is valid or even likely.
Click to expand...


Always question. Because Big Brother's first inclination is to always lie. It is what it is.


----------



## aris2chat

I don't know about the interviews but my son was doing aid, recovery and repair for four months and the tragedy of the people was very real.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does.



But... but... you were caught lying about those guys not having backpacks anymore after the explosion. So you are a liar.

So if we that is what you do (lie) shouldn't we question you? Shouldn't you question yourself? As an admitted liar are you allowed to question yourself or can you just life to yourself so well you don't realize it?


----------



## candycorn

We should start a list of volunteers to piss on the OP's grave every day after he dies.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> We should start a list of volunteers to piss on the OP's grave every day after he dies.



Candycorn's List of people to piss on the OP's grave:
1.Drake Roberts
2. Everbody else.

Make sure the old coot can read my name. Problem is, he'll probably call it a government conspiracy.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

paulitician said:


> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.



Fool. You don't need to question "Big Brother" because you already know what he's doing. The Government will say whatever it takes to get a quick vote. However, they will not fake events like Sandy Hook. Let me guess, Bush planned 9/11 and that Columbine and Aurora were faked as well?


----------



## Capstone

Drake_Roberts said:


> ...Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?



Again, yes.

Not even considering the few little tidbits of heavily censored evidence presented officially thus far, I see the **purple van* that got away with its costumed occupants intact ...as a solid circumstantial justification for the belief that some number of children and adults _were_ actually murdered at Sandy Hook Elementary School and at the house on Yogananda St. on December 14, 2012. 

Some feel the evidence of phony media coverage ('crisis actors', ETC) suggests that the entire event was staged and that no killings actually took place; but in my view, the only thing that might really be proven by such evidence would be the coordinated premeditation between certain media assets and the masterminds behind the whole operation.


_*I can't help but wonder: what was the color of the delivery van at Adam's house between 9:30 and 10:00 am?_


----------



## G.T.

tinydancer said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one?
> 
> Why dont we have the autopsies or the 911 calls?
> 
> Fuck conspiracy theories. I just want to know the basics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck do you need the autopsies for? Fodder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basics in any investigation. 101 for crying out loud. Can you stop being a douche bag everywhere? You are getting tedious.
Click to expand...


You're an investigator?


----------



## G.T.

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between questioning and assuming every conspiracy theory is valid or even likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question. Because Big Brother's first inclination is to always lie. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


You lie, too. You did here in this thread. 

Always question paulitician.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... but... you were caught lying about those guys not having backpacks anymore after the explosion. So you are a liar.
> 
> So if we that is what you do (lie) shouldn't we question you? Shouldn't you question yourself? As an admitted liar are you allowed to question yourself or can you just life to yourself so well you don't realize it?
Click to expand...


You hate liars, yet you worship Big Brother. No one lies to you more than your Government does. And i still don't understand how you don't have any questions about these guys...


----------



## paulitician

candycorn said:


> We should start a list of volunteers to piss on the OP's grave every day after he dies.



Aw, questioning your beloved Big Brother makes you Goose Steppers so damn pissy. It's actually pretty humorous.


----------



## paulitician

Drake_Roberts said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool. You don't need to question "Big Brother" because you already know what he's doing. The Government will say whatever it takes to get a quick vote. However, they will not fake events like Sandy Hook. Let me guess, Bush planned 9/11 and that Columbine and Aurora were faked as well?
Click to expand...


I don't have all the answers. I just know Big Brother's track record. He lies to the People every day. False Flag Operations are not as far-fetched as you and most others think they are.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.


that's ironic ,in the time I've been here you've never produced anything that could be considered original...the question big brother rant being the best evidence of this.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should start a list of volunteers to piss on the OP's grave every day after he dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, questioning your beloved Big Brother makes you Goose Steppers so damn pissy. It's actually pretty humorous.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....



You don't understand tactics.

5,000 BATF and DHS troops could be on your doorstep by morning. The size of your local PD is utterly irrelevant.

In your little village, a Waco type assault would destroy you faster than CS gas in a nursery. The point of overkill is to send a message to the next little village that would consider defying the federal overlords.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Katzndogz said:


> If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.



Bullshit.

The police wear military gear for the same reason that a 13 year old plays Call of Duty. The difference is that the police shoot real people.


----------



## SAYIT

Uncensored2008 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the police weren't facing battlefield weapons they wouldn't have to wear battlefield armor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> The police wear military gear for the same reason that a 13 year old plays Call of Duty. The difference is that the police shoot real people.
Click to expand...


... and are shot at by real people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Capstone said:


> I like your attitude. Really.
> 
> The reality is that the numbers only tell part of the story; and by the time gun confiscations begin in earnest, years of legislation based in no small part on black operations (such as the Sandy Hook massacre) will have gutted the public's arsenal to the point where any armed resistance will be limited to single-shot peashooters.



Nonsense.

The only way that people will give up their arms is if the government tries to take them by force.

And really, the push for gun control is over, the authoritarians lost, even if they fail to grasp the fact.

Why?

Metal 3D printing. Want a gun? Print one.

3D Printer Buyer's Guide


----------



## Uncensored2008

SAYIT said:


> ... and are shot at by real people.



Sometimes. But the incidence of police getting shot at is a tiny fraction of the police shooting at others.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't enough Police in the country to make us a police state....
> 
> Even my little village we outnumber them better than 200 to one.
> 
> And in the major cities I'll bet it's more like 2000 to one, and that's just counting those with guns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand tactics.
> 
> 5,000 BATF and DHS troops could be on your doorstep by morning. The size of your local PD is utterly irrelevant.
> 
> In your little village, a Waco type assault would destroy you faster than CS gas in a nursery. The point of overkill is to send a message to the next little village that would consider defying the federal overlords.
Click to expand...


I don't think they could handle the south side of Chicago... Or even the South Side of Youngstown Ohio....


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't think they could handle the south side of Chicago... Or even the South Side of Youngstown Ohio....



Sure they could. People are sheep. A force of a few thousand would cause even Chicago to cower in the face of the onslaught.

Still, that is not a good tactic. The Feds generally pick a small, isolated target. The Davidians were perfect. An isolated group both geographically and culturally. The initial intended slaughter failed when they fought back, but burning their children alive got them to crumble in a hurry - AND sent a strong message of what happens to those who defy our rulers.

The feds will usually target a small group, then use overwhelming force and seek an extreme loss of life.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Capstone said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered at Sandy Hook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, yes.
> 
> Not even considering the few little tidbits of heavily censored evidence presented officially thus far, I see the **purple van* that got away with its costumed occupants intact ...as a solid circumstantial justification for the belief that some number of children and adults _were_ actually murdered at Sandy Hook Elementary School and at the house on Yogananda St. on December 14, 2012.
> 
> Some feel the evidence of phony media coverage ('crisis actors', ETC) suggests that the entire event was staged and that no killings actually took place; but in my view, the only thing that might really be proven by such evidence would be the coordinated premeditation between certain media assets and the masterminds behind the whole operation.
> 
> 
> _*I can't help but wonder: what was the color of the delivery van at Adam's house between 9:30 and 10:00 am?_
Click to expand...


So...


You think kids were murdered in Newtown, but not at Sandy Hook? If so, your answer is a lie. I asked this:



> ...Would you expect to find the bodies of the children murdered *at Sandy Hook*?



And, I am speaking hypothetically here, let's say you're right. Why would the government want to come up with the shooting? For do many kids to die at one time, surely there would have had to have been another mass shooting nearby. It makes no sense to stage it when you have had a real shooting. Or did they do it just because they can, because all "Big Brother" ever does is lie?


----------



## Capstone

Wow. 

Sorry, but I'm having a little trouble understanding how anyone could reasonably arrive at this:



Drake_Roberts said:


> So... You think kids were murdered in Newtown, but not at Sandy Hook? If so, your answer is a lie.



From this:



Capstone said:


> ...some number of children and adults _were_ actually murdered *at Sandy Hook Elementary School* and at the house on Yogananda St. on December 14, 2012. ...[emphasis added]



The body reportedly found at the house on Yogananda St. was that of an adult female (Nancy Lanza - Adam's mother).

I believe all of the other murders were committed at the school.

More confusion:



Drake_Roberts said:


> [. . .] Why would the government want to come up with the shooting?For do many kids to die at one time, surely there would have had to have been another mass shooting nearby. It makes no sense to stage it when you have had a real shooting. Or did they do it just because they can, because all "Big Brother" ever does is lie?



First things first: I think crediting "the government" for coming up with this thing would be a massive oversimplification, primarily because, in my opinion, the 'useful idiots' in government probably outnumber the devious masterminds by 100 to 1, but _also_ because it's highly likely that a good many of the 1%-ers are kept in the dark as well, when it comes to some of the covert activities of the branch of their globalist co-conspirators that operates largely OUTSIDE of the purview of the US Government. 

Now, regarding the staging of some of the media coverage (both on the day of the massacre and in later interviews) in conjunction with an operation during which children and adults were actually killed, I'd speculate that the main reason would be to control as much of the information flow as possible on the day of the incident and to spin the story in the media in the manner most advantageous to the agenda the operation was intended to serve.

What might that be?

In the words of Dr. William Begg, Director of Emergency Medical Services - Danbury Hospital, in his testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee on February 27, 2013:

"_Specifically, I am asking that you pass Senator Feinsteins assault weapons ban to take military style assault weapons and large capacity magazines off the streets.[...]

Second, I believe we need universal background checks for all gun purchases.[...]
.
Third, I believe that we must strengthen our mental health care system by ensuring that students and young adults get the proper treatment they need.

Fourth, please let us do some gun research that is real by ending the freeze on gun related research at the Centers for Disease Control and other federal agencies. 

Lastly, reserve the rights of health care providers to protect their patients and communities from gun violence by allowing them to talk to their patients about gun safety._"

As wonderful as all the above may seem at face value, it all amounts to gutting the public's arsenal and significantly hampering the capacity of citizens to oppose government tyranny (should the need ever arise).


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> Wow.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm having a little trouble understanding how anyone could reasonably arrive at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... You think kids were murdered in Newtown, but not at Sandy Hook? If so, your answer is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...some number of children and adults _were_ actually murdered *at Sandy Hook Elementary School* and at the house on Yogananda St. on December 14, 2012. ...[emphasis added]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body reportedly found at the house on Yogananda St. was that of an adult female (Nancy Lanza - Adam's mother).
> 
> I believe all of the other murders were committed at the school.
> 
> More confusion:
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .] Why would the government want to come up with the shooting?For do many kids to die at one time, surely there would have had to have been another mass shooting nearby. It makes no sense to stage it when you have had a real shooting. Or did they do it just because they can, because all "Big Brother" ever does is lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First things first: I think crediting "the government" for coming up with this thing would be a massive oversimplification, primarily because, in my opinion, the 'useful idiots' in government probably outnumber the devious masterminds by 100 to 1, but _also_ because it's highly likely that a good many of the 1%-ers are kept in the dark as well, when it comes to some of the covert activities of the branch of their globalist co-conspirators that operates largely OUTSIDE of the purview of the US Government.
> 
> Now, regarding the staging of some of the media coverage (both on the day of the massacre and in later interviews) in conjunction with an operation during which children and adults were actually killed, I'd speculate that the main reason would be to control as much of the information flow as possible on the day of the incident and to spin the story in the media in the manner most advantageous to the agenda the operation was intended to serve.
> 
> What might that be?
> 
> In the words of Dr. William Begg, Director of Emergency Medical Services - Danbury Hospital, in his testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee on February 27, 2013:
> 
> "_Specifically, I am asking that you pass Senator Feinsteins assault weapons ban to take military style assault weapons and large capacity magazines off the streets.[...]
> 
> Second, I believe we need universal background checks for all gun purchases.[...]
> .
> Third, I believe that we must strengthen our mental health care system by ensuring that students and young adults get the proper treatment they need.
> 
> Fourth, please let us do some gun research that is real by ending the freeze on gun related research at the Centers for Disease Control and other federal agencies.
> 
> Lastly, reserve the rights of health care providers to protect their patients and communities from gun violence by allowing them to talk to their patients about gun safety._"
> 
> As wonderful as all the above may seem at face value, it all amounts to gutting the public's arsenal and significantly hampering the capacity of citizens to oppose government tyranny (should the need ever arise).
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. Your conclusion amounts to irrational paranoia or play-acting.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.
> 
> 
> 
> that's ironic ,in the time I've been here you've never produced anything that could be considered original...the question big brother rant being the best evidence of this.
Click to expand...


So what's your point? In all the years you've lurked and stalked this forum, have you ever started your own thread? All i've ever seen from you is the usual lame "You gots Tinfoil Hat" rant. So excuse me if i don't take your originality critique very seriously. Ok, now back to your weird lurking stalking thing.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> No it doesn't. Your conclusion amounts to irrational paranoia or play-acting.



Hey, just because I might be paranoid ...doesn't mean everyone's not out to get me. 

Play-acting? Now _that's_ an interesting prospect for someone to pull out of the blue.

 If banning 120 specifically-named firearms along with "certain other semiautomatic rifles, handguns, shotguns that can accept a detachable magazine and have one military characteristic" (such as the characteristic of accepting a detachable mag, given the the bill's further move from a 2-characteristic to 1-characteristic test), all semiautomatic rifles and handguns with fixed magazines that can accept more than 10 rounds, and all magazines with greater than 10-round capacities ...wouldn't amount to gutting the public's arsenal and significantly hampering the capacity of citizens to take up arms against government tyranny (should the need ever arise), I can't imagine what would.

It's also important to note that the grandfather clause and the hunting and antique exemptions would be subject to review on the basis of their pre-registered status. 

That's Feinstein's bill in a nutshell.

Whatever else you *think* you know about me, SAYIT, my _rationale_ is completely in tune with the facts on the ground.


----------



## Montrovant

Let me ask you this, Capstone : what about the assault weapons ban we already had?  Was that not part of the 'plan', and if it was, why was it allowed to expire?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Let me ask you this, Capstone : what about the assault weapons ban we already had?  Was that not part of the 'plan', and if it was, why was it allowed to expire?



I'm not answering for Capstone, but it expired because Republicans were in charge and liberty was granted a brief respite.

Banning guns, ANY guns at this point, is a hollow and absurd act.

Someone who wants a banned weapon can simply print one.


----------



## paulitician

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Capstone : what about the assault weapons ban we already had?  Was that not part of the 'plan', and if it was, why was it allowed to expire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering for Capstone, but it expired because Republicans were in charge and liberty was granted a brief respite.
> 
> Banning guns, ANY guns at this point, is a hollow and absurd act.
> 
> Someone who wants a banned weapon can simply print one.
Click to expand...


Oh, they can ban Firearms. Don't underestimate your Government. It's been done on numerous occasions all over the World. Most in Europe never thought they would see that day either.


----------



## paulitician

And what's up with this guy? Yikes! Kinda strayed from the script a bit. I'm sure his handlers were mortified...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp9T3RigdQA]Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Exposed Fraud Medical Examiner Dr. H. Wayne Carver Actor Staged - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> Let me ask you this, Capstone : what about the assault weapons ban we already had?  Was that not part of the 'plan', and if it was, why was it allowed to expire?



My theory is that it was implemented too soon, meaning before the homeland logistics for large-scale gun confiscations had been worked out (as they have been in the legislative aftermath of 9/11), and there was still time for a lot of money to be made in the arms industry in the meantime (as the old saying goes, "follow the money"). 

Not everyone in government has been on board with the globalist agenda, which is why the 1%-ers have needed these *_national tragedies_ in order to pressure the 'useful idiots' into doing their bidding.


----------



## paulitician

What did he mean? Pretty cryptic warning...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always question Big Brother. Because he lies. That's just what he does. Once you've stopped questioning Big Brother, you've become a Big Brother-Worship Bot. You are no longer capable of independent thought.
> 
> 
> 
> that's ironic ,in the time I've been here you've never produced anything that could be considered original...the question big brother rant being the best evidence of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's your point? In all the years you've lurked and stalked this forum, have you ever started your own thread? All i've ever seen from you is the usual lame "You gots Tinfoil Hat" rant. So excuse me if i don't take your originality critique very seriously. Ok, now back to your weird lurking stalking thing.
Click to expand...

bahahahaha! you've already been proven a lair .
what's the point of spewing more lies about me?
I've never lurked or stalked anyone on this site, that's your ever present paranoia.
if you bothered to get out of the basement, you'd know I've started several threads.
btw your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> And what's up with this guy? Yikes! Kinda strayed from the script a bit. I'm sure his handlers were mortified...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Exposed Fraud Medical Examiner Dr. H. Wayne Carver Actor Staged - YouTube


more proof of your non original and ignorant ranting.
it's obvious you don't know dick about how a performance (your fantasy not reality) is produced.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> What did he mean? Pretty cryptic warning...
> 
> 
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube


wow! fresh from a conspiracy site... no credibility at it's finest!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ironic ,in the time I've been here you've never produced anything that could be considered original...the question big brother rant being the best evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? In all the years you've lurked and stalked this forum, have you ever started your own thread? All i've ever seen from you is the usual lame "You gots Tinfoil Hat" rant. So excuse me if i don't take your originality critique very seriously. Ok, now back to your weird lurking stalking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahaha! you've already been proven a lair .
> what's the point of spewing more lies about me?
> I've never lurked or stalked anyone on this site, that's your ever present paranoia.
> if you bothered to get out of the basement, you'd know I've started several threads.
> btw your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.
Click to expand...


Ah, you're just a lame lurker/stalker. You got nothing but "Uh duh, you gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Why do you lurk here everyday? You say the same thing all the time. We get it by now, you're a loyal paid/unpaid Goose Stepping Message Board Troll. At least come up with something other than your tired "You gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Give the Taxpayers some material they can justify paying you douchebags. You Trolls are just plain boooring.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? In all the years you've lurked and stalked this forum, have you ever started your own thread? All i've ever seen from you is the usual lame "You gots Tinfoil Hat" rant. So excuse me if i don't take your originality critique very seriously. Ok, now back to your weird lurking stalking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahaha! you've already been proven a lair .
> what's the point of spewing more lies about me?
> I've never lurked or stalked anyone on this site, that's your ever present paranoia.
> if you bothered to get out of the basement, you'd know I've started several threads.
> btw your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you're just a lame lurker/stalker. You got nothing but "Uh duh, you gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Why do you lurk here everyday? You say the same thing all the time. We get it by now, you're a loyal paid/unpaid Goose Stepping Message Board Troll. At least come up with something other than your tired "You gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Give the Taxpayers some material they can justify paying you douchebags. You Trolls are just plain boooring.
Click to expand...

again your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahaha! you've already been proven a lair .
> what's the point of spewing more lies about me?
> I've never lurked or stalked anyone on this site, that's your ever present paranoia.
> if you bothered to get out of the basement, you'd know I've started several threads.
> btw your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're just a lame lurker/stalker. You got nothing but "Uh duh, you gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Why do you lurk here everyday? You say the same thing all the time. We get it by now, you're a loyal paid/unpaid Goose Stepping Message Board Troll. At least come up with something other than your tired "You gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Give the Taxpayers some material they can justify paying you douchebags. You Trolls are just plain boooring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.
Click to expand...


Ah, not interested in taking your Government Trolling-bait today. Seriously, if you're not being paid to lurk/stalk here, you're one demented little creep. But hey, enjoy. See ya.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're just a lame lurker/stalker. You got nothing but "Uh duh, you gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Why do you lurk here everyday? You say the same thing all the time. We get it by now, you're a loyal paid/unpaid Goose Stepping Message Board Troll. At least come up with something other than your tired "You gots Tinfoil Hat" shite. Give the Taxpayers some material they can justify paying you douchebags. You Trolls are just plain boooring.
> 
> 
> 
> again your false accusations just prove my point about you not being original or independent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, not interested in taking your Government Trolling-bait today. Seriously, if you're not being paid to lurk/stalk here, you're one demented little creep. But hey, enjoy. See ya.
Click to expand...

really? then why did you bother to reply?


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Capstone : what about the assault weapons ban we already had?  Was that not part of the 'plan', and if it was, why was it allowed to expire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering for Capstone, but it expired because Republicans were in charge and liberty was granted a brief respite.
> 
> Banning guns, ANY guns at this point, is a hollow and absurd act.
> 
> Someone who wants a banned weapon can simply print one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they can ban Firearms. Don't underestimate your Government. It's been done on numerous occasions all over the World. Most in Europe never thought they would see that day either.
Click to expand...


This isn't Europe.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> And what's up with this guy? Yikes! Kinda strayed from the script a bit. I'm sure his handlers were mortified...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Exposed Fraud Medical Examiner Dr. H. Wayne Carver Actor Staged - YouTube



Nice pieced together piece of crap video that proves nothing.....Coroner seldoms talks to the press before an investigation is completed, Of course he didn't have all the answers yet....


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he mean? Pretty cryptic warning...
> 
> 
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> wow! fresh from a conspiracy site... no credibility at it's finest!
Click to expand...

Just another out of context statement...Who knows what he meant without the rest of his statement?


----------



## SAYIT

QUOTE=Capstone
Now, regarding the staging of some of the media coverage (both on the day of the massacre and in later interviews) in conjunction with an operation during which children and adults were actually killed, I'd speculate that the main reason would be to control as much of the information flow as possible on the day of the incident and to spin the story in the media in the manner most advantageous to the agenda the operation was intended to serve.

What might that be?

In the words of Dr. William Begg, Director of Emergency Medical Services - Danbury Hospital, in his testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee on February 27, 2013:

"Specifically, I am asking that you pass Senator Feinstein&#8217;s assault weapons ban to take military style assault weapons and large capacity magazines off the streets.[...]

Second, I believe we need universal background checks for all gun purchases.[...]
.
Third, I believe that we must strengthen our mental health care system by ensuring that students and young adults get the proper treatment they need.

Fourth, please let us do some gun research that is real by ending the freeze on gun related research at the Centers for Disease Control and other federal agencies. 

Lastly, reserve the rights of health care providers to protect their patients and communities from gun violence by allowing them to talk to their patients about gun safety."

As wonderful as all the above may seem at face value, it all amounts to gutting the public's arsenal and significantly hampering the capacity of citizens to oppose government tyranny (should the need ever arise).



Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. Your conclusion amounts to irrational paranoia or play-acting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just because I might be paranoid ...doesn't mean everyone's not out to get me.
> 
> Play-acting? Now _that's_ an interesting prospect for someone to pull out of the blue.
> 
> If banning 120 specifically-named firearms along with "certain other semiautomatic rifles, handguns, shotguns that can accept a detachable magazine and have one military characteristic" (such as the characteristic of accepting a detachable mag, given the the bill's further move from a 2-characteristic to 1-characteristic test), all semiautomatic rifles and handguns with fixed magazines that can accept more than 10 rounds, and all magazines with greater than 10-round capacities ...wouldn't amount to gutting the public's arsenal and significantly hampering the capacity of citizens to take up arms against government tyranny (should the need ever arise), I can't imagine what would.
> 
> It's also important to note that the grandfather clause and the hunting and antique exemptions would be subject to review on the basis of their pre-registered status.
> 
> That's Feinstein's bill in a nutshell.
> 
> Whatever else you *think* you know about me, SAYIT, my _rationale_ is completely in tune with the facts on the ground.
Click to expand...


No, it is motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital. 
Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.


----------



## paulitician

What do you think he was talking about?...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's up with this guy? Yikes! Kinda strayed from the script a bit. I'm sure his handlers were mortified...
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Exposed Fraud Medical Examiner Dr. H. Wayne Carver Actor Staged - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pieced together piece of crap video that proves nothing.....Coroner seldoms talks to the press before an investigation is completed, Of course he didn't have all the answers yet....
Click to expand...


Oh, i'm pretty sure you won't be hearing from that kook anymore. His handlers won't allow him to speak publicly again. In fact, you won't likely be hearing from any of those now-infamous Crisis Actors anymore. They may throw a few of em on their State-run Media Outlets for the 1yr. anniversary. But after that, they'll become ghosts.


----------



## SAYIT

QUOTE=SAYIT
No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital. 
Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.



paulitician said:


> What do you think he was talking about?...
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube



What's the diff? That obscure med director does not set national policy and does not make our laws. You, like Cap. need to get a grip on reality. The sky is not falling.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> QUOTE=SAYIT
> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think he was talking about?...
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the diff? That obscure med director does not set national policy and does not make our laws. You, like Cap. need to get a grip on reality. The sky is not falling.
Click to expand...


Oh boy, are you really one of those who has absolutely no questions about this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]

Or this...


----------



## G.T.

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SAYIT
> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think he was talking about?...
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the diff? That obscure med director does not set national policy and does not make our laws. You, like Cap. need to get a grip on reality. The sky is not falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, are you really one of those who has absolutely no questions about this...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Or this...
Click to expand...


They're CST's that go to ALL major events. God damn you're a dingbat. 

Even Alex Jones debunked that stupid fucking nonsense.


----------



## G.T.

Here's a site we know polly tissue trusts:

» Military Men Witnessed At Boston Bombing Identified As National Guard CST Teams Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Capstone

Well, Gang, it looks like we're only going to see some small type-written excerpts from the seven 911 calls that were routed to the Newtown Police Dept. All of the calls that were routed to the State Police (it's unclear how many calls this includes) are still being withheld pending the outcome *...of a separate FOIA request case also filed by the AP*!

Good luck finding "the Newtown website" on which the 7 audio excerpts were reportedly posted (you know, to actually _hear_ them), but here's the list of partial calls they're allowing the public to see.

More on this aspect of the coverup later...


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.



Obscure though he may be, the inspiration behind his testimony before the *Senate Judiciary Committee* back in February was, in his own words during said testimony, as follows:

"_My inspiration for coming here today is for several reasons. I am a parent of students in the Newtown school district and I have family members that serve with the Newtown Volunteer Ambulance Corps. I serve as a track coach for one of the elementary schools in Newtown. Yet, what forever changed my life was being the Emergency Room physician that was on shift at Danbury Hospital on December 14th - the day of the horrific shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School *[though none of the shooting victims were transported/treated there]*. This event has forever changed our community and my life. In the aftermath of the shooting, I, along with other like minded physicians, founded United Physicians of Newtown, a group of 101 Newtown doctors that came together with a single platform in response to the Sandy Hook massacre. I also serve as medical advisor for the Newtown Action Alliance, another grass roots organization that formed in response to the Sandy Hook Massacre._"

His stated goal:

"_My goal is to bring my background as a doctor and as a parent to convince you that gun legislation that you are considering now *[Feinstein's AWB bill]* will make a difference._"

So, what we really have is a _not-so-obscure_ Director of Medical Services from a hospital closely connected with the Sandy Hook tragedy calling for draconian legislative action *in direct response* to the Sandy Hook Massacre.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> What do you think he was talking about?...
> 
> 
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube


not what you wish he was talking about.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SAYIT
> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think he was talking about?...
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the diff? That obscure med director does not set national policy and does not make our laws. You, like Cap. need to get a grip on reality. The sky is not falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, are you really one of those who has absolutely no questions about this...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Or this...
Click to expand...

asked, answered and debunked


----------



## Rockland

There's a line, which too many CTs seem far too eager to cross, between wanting answers and being a sick ghoul.  

I have no desire to know how many bullets were removed from little Jennifer's brain, or how many pints of blood little Dougie lost before he died.  I don't need to know the exact time when Scotty's heart stopped beating, or when Tammy stopped coughing up blood on the classroom floor.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> There's a line, which too many CTs seem far too eager to cross, between wanting answers and being a sick ghoul.
> 
> I have no desire to know how many bullets were removed from little Jennifer's brain, or how many pints of blood little Dougie lost before he died.  I don't need to know the exact time when Scotty's heart stopped beating, or when Tammy stopped coughing up blood on the classroom floor.


neither do I, but the irony here is if that were to come out, the tin nut sacks would claim that info was redacted or a fake.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obscure though he may be, the inspiration behind his testimony before the *Senate Judiciary Committee* back in February was, in his own words during said testimony, as follows:
> 
> "_My inspiration for coming here today is for several reasons. I am a parent of students in the Newtown school district and I have family members that serve with the Newtown Volunteer Ambulance Corps. I serve as a track coach for one of the elementary schools in Newtown. Yet, what forever changed my life was being the Emergency Room physician that was on shift at Danbury Hospital on December 14th - the day of the horrific shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School *[though none of the shooting victims were transported/treated there]*. This event has forever changed our community and my life. In the aftermath of the shooting, I, along with other like minded physicians, founded United Physicians of Newtown, a group of 101 Newtown doctors that came together with a single platform in response to the Sandy Hook massacre. I also serve as medical advisor for the Newtown Action Alliance, another grass roots organization that formed in response to the Sandy Hook Massacre._"
> 
> His stated goal:
> 
> "_My goal is to bring my background as a doctor and as a parent to convince you that gun legislation that you are considering now *[Feinstein's AWB bill]* will make a difference._"
> 
> So, what we really have is a _not-so-obscure_ Director of Medical Services from a hospital closely connected with the Sandy Hook tragedy calling for draconian legislative action *in direct response* to the Sandy Hook Massacre.
Click to expand...


You don't think that such a reaction is fairly normal?  Could it not be that shooting such as this happen entirely without some kind of government/secret organization planning them, and people who are directly affected often respond by wanting to see fewer guns?

I'm sure there are people from the area that want MORE guns, as well, in response to the shooting.

I don't see why what seems like a perfectly normal, common reaction to a shooting is taken as evidence of anything else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rockland said:


> There's a line, which too many CTs seem far too eager to cross, between wanting answers and being a sick ghoul.
> 
> I have no desire to know how many bullets were removed from little Jennifer's brain, or how many pints of blood little Dougie lost before he died.  I don't need to know the exact time when Scotty's heart stopped beating, or when Tammy stopped coughing up blood on the classroom floor.



And cruel beyond belief. 

Those baby's bodies where shredded. That's what the parents are living with. And, scum like on this board just want to play their sick little conspiracy games with it.


----------



## Montrovant

Rockland said:


> There's a line, which too many CTs seem far too eager to cross, between wanting answers and being a sick ghoul.
> 
> I have no desire to know how many bullets were removed from little Jennifer's brain, or how many pints of blood little Dougie lost before he died.  I don't need to know the exact time when Scotty's heart stopped beating, or when Tammy stopped coughing up blood on the classroom floor.



It's an outgrowth of the internet.

There is now so much information out there to be had, that people come to expect they should know everything about any person or event they want to.

I don't understand the desire to see secret, nefarious groups behind every sad event that happens, but I can certainly see where the idea that all information be open to anyone who wants it comes from.


----------



## SFC Ollie

If you want to hear the tapes that were released....

Newtown 911 calls released - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> I don't see why what seems like a perfectly normal, common reaction to a shooting is taken as evidence of anything else.



Well, when the "perfectly normal, common reaction" has been both preceded and followed by highly anomalous behavior, from the actions of first responders (EMT's and law enforcement) to those of the State's Attorney's office throughout the entire so-called "investigation", it's perfectly reasonable to cast a second glance on some of the apparently normal reactions as well.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> If you want to hear the tapes that were released....
> 
> Newtown 911 calls released - chicagotribune.com



No, that's a recording of the first call and a splicing together of calls 3, 6, and 7, which, intentionally or not, promotes a false impression as to when police arrived on the scene in relation to ongoing shots being fired.

The Courant's website has a more complete rendering, though it too has edited the 7th call and failed entirely to play calls 3 and 6, promoting a similar illusion as the splice-job from the Chicago Tribune.

Like I said, good luck finding "the Newtown website" on which the audio was reportedly posted. None of the articles I've seen thus far have linked to it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting 911 audio - latimes.com

Among dozens of others...

But there is nothing there to prove or disprove any conspiracy theories, Only enough to hurt the families of those who were killed that day.... 

You fools need to let them heal....


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think he was talking about?...
> 
> 
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> not what you wish he was talking about.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that. What do you think he was talking about? You're not even the least bit curious?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=SAYIT
> No, they are motivated by a statement you posted by some obscure director of medical services at some obscure hospital.
> Get a grip ... the sky isn't falling.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the diff? That obscure med director does not set national policy and does not make our laws. You, like Cap. need to get a grip on reality. The sky is not falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, are you really one of those who has absolutely no questions about this...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWSxBUlNhk]SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Or this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked, answered and debunked
Click to expand...


No one has answered anything about either one. Who were those men with large backpacks at the Boston Marathon?


----------



## paulitician

Why the continued secrecy? The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There will be no trial. They already wrote the story on it. So why not just be up front and release all information? Mind you, that wouldn't really satisfy me though. Because i know Government always lies. It's just what our Government does. The perpetrator of the crime is gone. There is no need for secrecy. Just release all of the information.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting 911 audio - latimes.com
> 
> Among dozens of others...
> 
> But there is nothing there to prove or disprove any conspiracy theories, Only enough to hurt the families of those who were killed that day....
> 
> You fools need to let them heal....



Getting to the truth about Sandy Hook would be good for the families. People like you need to stop using the families and their grieving to protect your beloved Big Brother. The guilt-trip shaming thing isn't working as much anymore. People are demanding answers despite that dirty tactic. Getting truth is not in any way harming victims and their families. That's just Big Brother Bullshit used to stop people from asking questions. Times are changing though. You loyal Bootlickers can't stop people from demanding truth anymore. You guys are just gonna have to learn to deal with that.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting 911 audio - latimes.com
> 
> Among dozens of others...
> 
> But there is nothing there to prove or disprove any conspiracy theories, Only enough to hurt the families of those who were killed that day....
> 
> You fools need to let them heal....



Pay close attention, Ollie, because I'm not going to further belabor the point. The _LA Times_ website is NOT the "Newtown website" on which the audio of the 911 calls routed to the Newtown PD were reportedly posted. In this thread alone we've had access to _differently-edited_ audio renderings from 3 separate AP sources (_The Hartford Courant, The Chicago Tribune, and The LA Times_), and I suspect you're right that there are dozens more nationwide, but none that I've seen thus far have provided a link to the court-ordered initial source. 

Is that "Newtown website" _only_ accessible to certain representatives from the AP?

Regarding the compatibility of the 911 tapes with the official narrative, any assessment rendered prior to a thorough examination of all of the relevant facts (yes, including the calls that were routed to the State Police, as well as the full evidence file) ...would be premature.

Having said that, I think a few cracks in Sedensky's leaky vessel have become apparent ...just in light of the few little tidbits of the audio recordings we have to examine.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting 911 audio - latimes.com
> 
> Among dozens of others...
> 
> But there is nothing there to prove or disprove any conspiracy theories, Only enough to hurt the families of those who were killed that day....
> 
> You fools need to let them heal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay close attention, Ollie, because I'm not going to further belabor the point. The _LA Times_ website is NOT the "Newtown website" on which the audio of the 911 calls routed to the Newtown PD were reportedly posted. In this thread alone we've had access to _differently-edited_ audio renderings from 3 separate AP sources (_The Hartford Courant, The Chicago Tribune, and The LA Times_), and I suspect you're right that there are dozens more nationwide, but none that I've seen thus far have provided a link to the court-ordered initial source.
> 
> Is that "Newtown website" _only_ accessible to certain representatives from the AP?
> 
> Regarding the compatibility of the 911 tapes with the official narrative, any assessment rendered prior to a thorough examination of all of the relevant facts (yes, including the calls that were routed to the State Police, as well as the full evidence file) ...would be premature.
> 
> Having said that, I think a few cracks in Sedensky's leaky vessel have become apparent ...just in light of the few little tidbits of the audio recordings we have to examine.
Click to expand...


The whole thing is being done in secret. Big Brother is busy editing and only allowing the release of information he thinks the Sheeple should be allowed to see. But why? Why so much secrecy? The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be any trials. Why all the careful editing and release of info? Answer is, secrecy & lies is just what our Government does. It is what it is.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that.


AHh gotcha it all makes sense now.

Whenever I see someone and I'm not sure what they are talking about I just file is as evidence there is some big conspiracy and bring it up in threads as proof. Glad to see I'm not the only one.



paulitician said:


> No one has answered anything about either one. Who were those men with large backpacks at the Boston Marathon?


It was answered already, there were a natl guard team.

You've not answered why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion. What was your motivation for purposely attempting to mislead everyone?


----------



## G.T.

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that.
> 
> 
> 
> AHh gotcha it all makes sense now.
> 
> Whenever I see someone and I'm not sure what they are talking about I just file is as evidence there is some big conspiracy and bring it up in threads as proof. Glad to see I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has answered anything about either one. Who were those men with large backpacks at the Boston Marathon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was answered already, there were a natl guard team.
> 
> You've not answered why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion. What was your motivation for purposely attempting to mislead everyone?
Click to expand...


and now he lied about them not being answered.

hes a kook dude


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to hear the tapes that were released....
> 
> Newtown 911 calls released - chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a recording of the first call and a splicing together of calls 3, 6, and 7, which, intentionally or not, promotes a false impression as to when police arrived on the scene in relation to ongoing shots being fired.
> 
> The Courant's website has a more complete rendering, though it too has edited the 7th call and failed entirely to play calls 3 and 6, promoting a similar illusion as the splice-job from the Chicago Tribune.
> 
> Like I said, good luck finding "the Newtown website" on which the audio was reportedly posted. None of the articles I've seen thus far have linked to it.
Click to expand...




you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
do you have any  background in the audio or video field or is it a psychic ability?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think he was talking about?...
> 
> 
> SANDY HOOK: It's going to crash on their Head - H Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> not what you wish he was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that. What do you think he was talking about? You're not even the least bit curious?
Click to expand...

he was taking about the murder of all those kid might effect the people of new town the parents most of all....
I understand that's a tough concept for you, living in the fantasy zone.
one more thing shithead, that statement is taken out of context....making it meaningless.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
> do you have any  background in the audio or video field or is it a psychic ability?



Compare and contrast the audio renderings from the links in Ollie's two most recent posts in this thread. It doesn't take an audio expert to hear the differences, since the Chicago Tribune's clip has _edited out_ significant portions of the custodian's call, at least some of which are present in the LA Times clip. The absence of a direct link to their presumed common source (that mysterious "Newtown website") ...only exacerbates the appearance of impropriety in the AP's handling of the coverage.

There's no need to _theorize_ where the facts are evident.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting 911 audio - latimes.com
> 
> Among dozens of others...
> 
> But there is nothing there to prove or disprove any conspiracy theories, Only enough to hurt the families of those who were killed that day....
> 
> You fools need to let them heal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting to the truth about Sandy Hook would be good for the families. People like you need to stop using the families and their grieving to protect your beloved Big Brother. The guilt-trip shaming thing isn't working as much anymore. People are demanding answers despite that dirty tactic. Getting truth is not in any way harming victims and their families. That's just Big Brother Bullshit used to stop people from asking questions. Times are changing though. You loyal Bootlickers can't stop people from demanding truth anymore. You guys are just gonna have to learn to deal with that.
Click to expand...


You forget one thing.....We already have the truth.........


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
> do you have any  background in the audio or video field or is it a psychic ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast the audio renderings from the links in Ollie's two most recent posts in this thread. It doesn't take an audio expert to hear the differences, since the Chicago Tribune's clip has _edited out_ significant portions of the custodian's call, at least some of which are present in the LA Times clip. The absence of a direct link to their presumed common source (that mysterious "Newtown website") ...only exacerbates the appearance of impropriety in the AP's handling of the coverage.
> 
> There's no need to _theorize_ where the facts are evident.
Click to expand...

 a difference in audio clarity or quality is not evidence of editing, all recording devices especially  tape recorders (my guess is that what the 911 operators were using) produce a wide range of differences due to the manufacturer, wear on the tape heads what quality of tape used and most importantly how many time the tapes has been taped over.( a common practice to save money)
so you'er guessing


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
> do you have any  background in the audio or video field or is it a psychic ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast the audio renderings from the links in Ollie's two most recent posts in this thread. It doesn't take an audio expert to hear the differences, since the Chicago Tribune's clip has _edited out_ significant portions of the custodian's call, at least some of which are present in the LA Times clip. The absence of a direct link to their presumed common source (that mysterious "Newtown website") ...only exacerbates the appearance of impropriety in the AP's handling of the coverage.
> 
> There's no need to _theorize_ where the facts are evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a difference in audio clarity or quality is not evidence of editing, all recording devices especially  tape recorders (my guess is that what the 911 operators were using) produce a wide range of differences due to the manufacturer, wear on the tape heads what quality of tape used and most importantly how many time the tapes has been taped over.( a common practice to save money)
> so you'er guessing
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about differences in audio clarity or quality, Daws; I'm talking about massive differences in the conversational content presented by various sources.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast the audio renderings from the links in Ollie's two most recent posts in this thread. It doesn't take an audio expert to hear the differences, since the Chicago Tribune's clip has _edited out_ significant portions of the custodian's call, at least some of which are present in the LA Times clip. The absence of a direct link to their presumed common source (that mysterious "Newtown website") ...only exacerbates the appearance of impropriety in the AP's handling of the coverage.
> 
> There's no need to _theorize_ where the facts are evident.
> 
> 
> 
> a difference in audio clarity or quality is not evidence of editing, all recording devices especially  tape recorders (my guess is that what the 911 operators were using) produce a wide range of differences due to the manufacturer, wear on the tape heads what quality of tape used and most importantly how many time the tapes has been taped over.( a common practice to save money)
> so you'er guessing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about differences in audio clarity or quality, Daws; I'm talking about massive differences in the conversational content presented by various sources.
Click to expand...

that's called editorial privilege, what one news paper thinks in appropriate another may not.
you have to prove intent..you have not.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> *that called editorial privilege*, what one news paper thinks in appropriate another may not. [emphasis Capstone's]...



It's also called evidence of editing.

Remember?



daws101 said:


> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..







daws101 said:


> [...] you have to prove intent..you have not.



I don't have to prove anything. My statements regarding the differences between the clips presented by various AP sources ...are factual, not theoretical.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that called editorial privilege*, what one news paper thinks in appropriate another may not. [emphasis Capstone's]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also called evidence of editing.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] you have to prove intent..you have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove anything. My statements regarding the differences between the clips presented by various AP sources ...are factual, not theoretical.
Click to expand...

 that's true but it's not evidence of a conspiracy...thanks for playing.


----------



## Rockland

Capstone said:


> I don't have to prove anything.



Ah, falling back on the standard reply of most of the CTs on this forum.  How disappointing, yet expected.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that called editorial privilege*, what one news paper thinks in appropriate another may not. [emphasis Capstone's]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also called evidence of editing.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no evidence of editing of any kind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] you have to prove intent..you have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove anything. My statements regarding the differences between the clips presented by various AP sources ...are factual, not theoretical.
Click to expand...


And they don't mean a damned thing........


----------



## SteadyMercury

Rockland said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, falling back on the standard reply of most of the CTs on this forum.  How disappointing, yet expected.
Click to expand...


We'll call it a koko-light. 

Pocket-koko?


----------



## Rockland

SteadyMercury said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, falling back on the standard reply of most of the CTs on this forum.  How disappointing, yet expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll call it a koko-light.
> 
> Pocket-koko?
Click to expand...


How about Koko Puff?


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> And they [the different edit jobs of various AP sources] don't mean a damned thing........



Say what you will about _editorial privilege_, but it's easy to see how, intentionally or not, the Chicago Tribune's audio clip in particular promotes a false impression as to the time of arrival of law enforcement on the day of the tragedy.

Speaking in terms of that website's potential to sway public opinion, that _does_ mean a damned thing.

From the audio clip here, the following is a transcript of pieced-together portions from 2 separate calls made by the custodian (specifically from his 1rst and 3rd calls).



> _Dispatcher: Whats going on down there?
> Caller: Theres  I believe theres shooting at the front  at the front glass. Somethings going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: Im down the corridor  Im
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen  get the sergeant  all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me  let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK *[...snip...]*
> All right. Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
> C: Im hearing talking. Im not seeing anybody and Im hearing talking.
> D: OK
> C: Like I said, Im standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN!  (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
> D: All right, tell them youre on the phone with me.
> C: Im on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible)  Victims in the buildings!
> D: How many?
> C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!_



Now here's a transcript of the custodian's first call from the clip on the LA Times website (I've highlighted the portion removed from the Chicago Tribune's clip):



> _Dispatcher: 911. What's the location of your emergency?
> Caller: Sandy Hook Elementary School, 12 Dickinson Drive
> D: Yeah, Ive got that. Whats going on down there?
> C: Theres  I believe theres shooting at the front  at the front glass. Somethings going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: Im down the corridor  Im
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen  get the sergeant  all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me  let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK 
> *C: Its still happening!
> D: All right, what about the students in the front of the building?
> C: Theyre  theyre everythings locked up as far as I know, Im not in the front
> D: All right  youre in lockdown?
> C: Theyre in lockdown
> D: Did you see anything out the window?
> C: No, its still going on! I cant get over there
> D: OK, I dont want you to go over there. I want to know whats happening with the students, though, along the front corridor  this is in the front parking lot?
> C: Yes. Im not  Im not in the front, Im actually down the other part, but Im close.
> D: OK. Do you see anything or hear anything more?
> C: I keep hearing shooting  I keep hearing popping.
> (dispatch chatter)
> D: All right. Now who am I talking with right now?
> C: Youre talking with Rick
> D: Pardon me? Whats your name?
> C: Rich Thorne
> D: Rich Storm? All right. Rick, whats your position with the school?
> C: Im  Im acting head custodian.
> D: All right.
> Other dispatcher: Whats the address of the school?
> C&D: 12 Dickinson Drive
> Other dispatcher: OK
> C: Somethings happening
> D: OK  (to dispatcher in background) Jen, hang up, I need you to get off that phone
> D: All right, Rick? Rick?
> C: Yeah
> D: All right, what are you hearing now
> C: Its - Now its silent
> D: OK. All right. Now when you say the school is in lockdown 
> C: All doors are locked, kids are in classrooms.
> D: OK. So at this time youre defending in place.
> C: Excuse me?
> D: OK. At this time, all the rooms are locked.
> C: Yes.
> D: K. Did you see anything out front before this started?
> C: No. And I was out all morning.
> D: Where are you in the 
> C: OK, the gym teacher told me they saw shadows going past the gym.
> D: Just now?
> C: Yes.
> D: All right. Now are they running on the outside or the inside?
> C: I would say that was the outside?  Theres still shooting going on! Please!
> D: All right  what about injuries at this time?
> C: Excuse me?
> D: What about injuries at this time?
> C: I dont know of any injuries right now.
> D: OK
> (inaudible background)
> D: Jen I need you to call the state police
> C: Theres still  Its still going on!*_


_

On the Courant's website, we find the other part of the Chicago Tribune's splice job in the transcript of the 3rd call (listed as call 7), and I've highlighted the portion  that was used:




Call 6

Dispatcher: 'K, I have that, we have officers on scene.
Caller: Thank you.
D: Whats your name?
C: Rick Thorne.
D: OK
C: Im in the building
D: All right, Rick, I gotcha, Im on the other line. All right. We have officers there.
(background noise, dispatch noise  Newtown 911, whats the location of your emergency, repeating)
C: Are you talking to me?
D: I am talking to you. Is this Rick?
C: 12 Dickinson Drive, Sandy Hook.
D: All right, Rick, is this you?
C: Yes
D: OK. Were going back on the line together. Is that by  is that by PD?
C: The firehouse. Its by the firehouse.
D: Yeah we got, we got, Im sorry  (background noise, discussions with dispatchers) Well Im not let - sending them in there yet. Where is she in the school? Dont worry about where room 1 is. Where is she in the school? - Yes maam.  At this time its unknown to me. We believe there is a shooting going on at that school. It is in lockdown. I dont have any other information but unfortunately Im going to have to put you on hold for a moment because I have multiple calls going. All right?
Newtown 911. Rick?
C: Yes
D: OK. Stay on the phone with me.
C: OK.
D: 10-4, its dispatcher (?)  yes maam, I just spoke with Janet Robinson, I do believe there has been a shooting at the school, were in the middle of multiple calls. Yes maam.
D: Hi, Rick, are you still with me?
C: Yes.
D: All right. What do you see now?
C: Im standing in the corridor, just watching the corridor.
D: All right, youre watching your corridor.
C:  Yes.
D: OK. Um -

Call 7

Dispather: We got a shooting at Sandy Hook School. Youre going to have to talk to the first selectman. Ive already talked to Janet Robinson and -- Newtown police, dispatcher Newton. Yeah. Very. Uh at this point I would maintain your post in your school. All right? Thank you.  All right. *Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
Caller: Im hearing talking. Im not seeing anybody and Im hearing talking.
D: OK
C: Like I said, Im standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN!  (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
D: All right, tell them youre on the phone with me.
C: Im on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible)  Victims in the buildings!
D: How many?
C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!*
D: Got it. Is it safe?
(background: Did you see anybody firing a gun?)
C: I saw nobody!

Click to expand...


Again, and I can't stress this enough, especially in light of the realized potential to mislead the public (as the clip exposed above clearly does), the absence of a direct link to the AP's common source only adds to the appearance of impropriety in the AP's coverage._


----------



## paulitician

If everything's so simple and cut & dry, why not just release all of the information? Why edit and only release selected information? There shouldn't be any secrecy. The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be a trial of any sort. Why is the Government resisting those who just want the information? People shouldn't have to beg and file for information using the FOIA. If there's truly nothing to hide, they should simply release all of the information. All the editing and careful selection of info being released, just contributes more to people thinking something's not right with this. Once again our Government is being secretive and dishonest. But go figure, right?


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that.
> 
> 
> 
> AHh gotcha it all makes sense now.
> 
> Whenever I see someone and I'm not sure what they are talking about I just file is as evidence there is some big conspiracy and bring it up in threads as proof. Glad to see I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has answered anything about either one. Who were those men with large backpacks at the Boston Marathon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was answered already, there were a natl guard team.
> 
> You've not answered why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion. What was your motivation for purposely attempting to mislead everyone?
Click to expand...


Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were. And i find it pretty shocking and disappointing that you're not even the least bit curious about what the loony Coroner meant, or who all those guys wearing large backpacks were. You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not what you wish he was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that. What do you think he was talking about? You're not even the least bit curious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was taking about the murder of all those kid might effect the people of new town the parents most of all....
> I understand that's a tough concept for you, living in the fantasy zone.
> one more thing shithead, that statement is taken out of context....making it meaningless.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you're beginning to think. I gotta give ya credit for that. It's progress. I can't really agree with your assessment of his statement though. However, i do admit i'm not  sure what he meant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> If everything's so simple and cut & dry, why not just release all of the information? Why edit and only release selected information? There shouldn't be any secrecy. The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be a trial of any sort. Why is the Government resisting those who just want the information? People shouldn't have to beg and file for information using the FOIA. If there's truly nothing to hide, they should simply release all of the information. All the editing and careful selection of info being released, just contributes more to people thinking something's not right with this. Once again our Government is being secretive and dishonest. But go figure, right?



the thing thats ironic about this post is that describes the kenendy assassination to a tee.the man who allegedly did it,oswald is dead and gone with no trial of any sort for him,so why not release all the documents pertaining to the assassination? they wont with this guy because just like oswald,he is connected to the CIA. 

people that served in the marines with oswald and even some former CIA officials themselves have said oswald worked for the CIA and the navy intelliegnce as well. the same secrecy and supression of informatio that was going on this in going on now. thats why JFK,our last real president not a puppet for the establishment,was killed because he even made a speech saying the word secrecy is repundant that the american people should have access to all government information. NONE of the other presidents since then have ever talked about having a non secrecy government which is why they their lives have all been spared.


----------



## Rockland

9/11 inside job said:


> the thing thats ironic about this post is that describes the kenendy assassination to a tee.



You've been hanging around your best bud 7forever so long, you're starting to spell like him.  You should be doing more to protect your one remaining brain cell.

Whackjob replies "someone farted in here hurr hurr hurr" in 5...4...3...


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everything's so simple and cut & dry, why not just release all of the information? Why edit and only release selected information? There shouldn't be any secrecy. The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be a trial of any sort. Why is the Government resisting those who just want the information? People shouldn't have to beg and file for information using the FOIA. If there's truly nothing to hide, they should simply release all of the information. All the editing and careful selection of info being released, just contributes more to people thinking something's not right with this. Once again our Government is being secretive and dishonest. But go figure, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing thats ironic about this post is that describes the kenendy assassination to a tee.the man who allegedly did it,oswald is dead and gone with no trial of any sort for him,so why not release all the documents pertaining to the assassination? they wont with this guy because just like oswald,he is connected to the CIA.
> 
> people that served in the marines with oswald and even some former CIA officials themselves have said oswald worked for the CIA and the navy intelliegnce as well. the same secrecy and supression of informatio that was going on this in going on now. thats why JFK,our last real president not a puppet for the establishment,was killed because he even made a speech saying the word secrecy is repundant that the american people should have access to all government information. NONE of the other presidents since then have ever talked about having a non secrecy government which is why they their lives have all been spared.
Click to expand...


They will never release all the information on Sandy Hook. But why? They've already written the story on it, and the Sheeple have lapped it up. So why secrecy? Answer is, because that's what Big Brother is all about. Secrecy and Lies.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they [the different edit jobs of various AP sources] don't mean a damned thing........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about _editorial privilege_, but it's easy to see how, intentionally or not, the Chicago Tribune's audio clip in particular promotes a false impression as to the time of arrival of law enforcement on the day of the tragedy.
> 
> Speaking in terms of that website's potential to sway public opinion, that _does_ mean a damned thing.
> 
> From the audio clip here, the following is a transcript of pieced-together portions from 2 separate calls made by the custodian (specifically from his 1rst and 3rd calls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dispatcher: Whats going on down there?
> Caller: Theres  I believe theres shooting at the front  at the front glass. Somethings going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: Im down the corridor  Im
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen  get the sergeant  all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me  let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK *[...snip...]*
> All right. Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
> C: Im hearing talking. Im not seeing anybody and Im hearing talking.
> D: OK
> C: Like I said, Im standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN!  (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
> D: All right, tell them youre on the phone with me.
> C: Im on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible)  Victims in the buildings!
> D: How many?
> C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now here's a transcript of the custodian's first call from the clip on the LA Times website (I've highlighted the portion removed from the Chicago Tribune's clip):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dispatcher: 911. What's the location of your emergency?
> Caller: Sandy Hook Elementary School, 12 Dickinson Drive
> D: Yeah, Ive got that. Whats going on down there?
> C: Theres  I believe theres shooting at the front  at the front glass. Somethings going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: Im down the corridor  Im
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen  get the sergeant  all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me  let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK 
> *C: Its still happening!
> D: All right, what about the students in the front of the building?
> C: Theyre  theyre everythings locked up as far as I know, Im not in the front
> D: All right  youre in lockdown?
> C: Theyre in lockdown
> D: Did you see anything out the window?
> C: No, its still going on! I cant get over there
> D: OK, I dont want you to go over there. I want to know whats happening with the students, though, along the front corridor  this is in the front parking lot?
> C: Yes. Im not  Im not in the front, Im actually down the other part, but Im close.
> D: OK. Do you see anything or hear anything more?
> C: I keep hearing shooting  I keep hearing popping.
> (dispatch chatter)
> D: All right. Now who am I talking with right now?
> C: Youre talking with Rick
> D: Pardon me? Whats your name?
> C: Rich Thorne
> D: Rich Storm? All right. Rick, whats your position with the school?
> C: Im  Im acting head custodian.
> D: All right.
> Other dispatcher: Whats the address of the school?
> C&D: 12 Dickinson Drive
> Other dispatcher: OK
> C: Somethings happening
> D: OK  (to dispatcher in background) Jen, hang up, I need you to get off that phone
> D: All right, Rick? Rick?
> C: Yeah
> D: All right, what are you hearing now
> C: Its - Now its silent
> D: OK. All right. Now when you say the school is in lockdown 
> C: All doors are locked, kids are in classrooms.
> D: OK. So at this time youre defending in place.
> C: Excuse me?
> D: OK. At this time, all the rooms are locked.
> C: Yes.
> D: K. Did you see anything out front before this started?
> C: No. And I was out all morning.
> D: Where are you in the 
> C: OK, the gym teacher told me they saw shadows going past the gym.
> D: Just now?
> C: Yes.
> D: All right. Now are they running on the outside or the inside?
> C: I would say that was the outside?  Theres still shooting going on! Please!
> D: All right  what about injuries at this time?
> C: Excuse me?
> D: What about injuries at this time?
> C: I dont know of any injuries right now.
> D: OK
> (inaudible background)
> D: Jen I need you to call the state police
> C: Theres still  Its still going on!*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> On the Courant's website, we find the other part of the Chicago Tribune's splice job in the transcript of the 3rd call (listed as call 7), and I've highlighted the portion  that was used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call 6
> 
> Dispatcher: 'K, I have that, we have officers on scene.
> Caller: Thank you.
> D: Whats your name?
> C: Rick Thorne.
> D: OK
> C: Im in the building
> D: All right, Rick, I gotcha, Im on the other line. All right. We have officers there.
> (background noise, dispatch noise  Newtown 911, whats the location of your emergency, repeating)
> C: Are you talking to me?
> D: I am talking to you. Is this Rick?
> C: 12 Dickinson Drive, Sandy Hook.
> D: All right, Rick, is this you?
> C: Yes
> D: OK. Were going back on the line together. Is that by  is that by PD?
> C: The firehouse. Its by the firehouse.
> D: Yeah we got, we got, Im sorry  (background noise, discussions with dispatchers) Well Im not let - sending them in there yet. Where is she in the school? Dont worry about where room 1 is. Where is she in the school? - Yes maam.  At this time its unknown to me. We believe there is a shooting going on at that school. It is in lockdown. I dont have any other information but unfortunately Im going to have to put you on hold for a moment because I have multiple calls going. All right?
> Newtown 911. Rick?
> C: Yes
> D: OK. Stay on the phone with me.
> C: OK.
> D: 10-4, its dispatcher (?)  yes maam, I just spoke with Janet Robinson, I do believe there has been a shooting at the school, were in the middle of multiple calls. Yes maam.
> D: Hi, Rick, are you still with me?
> C: Yes.
> D: All right. What do you see now?
> C: Im standing in the corridor, just watching the corridor.
> D: All right, youre watching your corridor.
> C:  Yes.
> D: OK. Um -
> 
> Call 7
> 
> Dispather: We got a shooting at Sandy Hook School. Youre going to have to talk to the first selectman. Ive already talked to Janet Robinson and -- Newtown police, dispatcher Newton. Yeah. Very. Uh at this point I would maintain your post in your school. All right? Thank you.  All right. *Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
> Caller: Im hearing talking. Im not seeing anybody and Im hearing talking.
> D: OK
> C: Like I said, Im standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN!  (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
> D: All right, tell them youre on the phone with me.
> C: Im on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible)  Victims in the buildings!
> D: How many?
> C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!*
> D: Got it. Is it safe?
> (background: Did you see anybody firing a gun?)
> C: I saw nobody!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, and I can't stress this enough, especially in light of the realized potential to mislead the public (as the clip exposed above clearly does), the absence of a direct link to the AP's common source only adds to the appearance of impropriety in the AP's coverage._
Click to expand...

_

And still proves no coverup or Government involvement.......Carry on....._


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> They will never release all the information on Sandy Hook. But why?



Because only sick ghouls need to know every last detail about how those kindergarteners and first graders died, and how long it took them to die from their injuries.


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will never release all the information on Sandy Hook. But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only sick ghouls need to know every last detail about how those kindergarteners and first graders died, and how long it took them to die from their injuries.
Click to expand...


Obviously, that's not what most people want to know. But even so, i think the People can handle that. And no one will be forced to view the information. It's a matter of free will choice. There is no reason for withholding information. The case is closed. The perpetrator is dead and gone. There will be no trials. So just release every file in existence. There is no  justifiable reason for secrecy. Period, end of story.


----------



## G.T.

There is no justifiable reason that you need the files released. All that needs them are the victims and those involved. Not a busy body tin foil hat dork.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they [the different edit jobs of various AP sources] don't mean a damned thing........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about _editorial privilege_, but it's easy to see how, intentionally or not, the Chicago Tribune's audio clip in particular promotes a false impression as to the time of arrival of law enforcement on the day of the tragedy.
> 
> Speaking in terms of that website's potential to sway public opinion, that _does_ mean a damned thing.
> 
> From the audio clip here, the following is a transcript of pieced-together portions from 2 separate calls made by the custodian (specifically from his 1rst and 3rd calls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dispatcher: What&#8217;s going on down there?
> Caller: There&#8217;s &#8230; I believe there&#8217;s shooting at the front &#8211; at the front glass. Something&#8217;s going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: I&#8217;m down the corridor &#8211; I&#8217;m
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen &#8211; get the sergeant &#8211; all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me &#8211; let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK &#8211;*[...snip...]*
> All right. Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
> C: I&#8217;m hearing talking. I&#8217;m not seeing anybody and I&#8217;m hearing talking.
> D: OK
> C: Like I said, I&#8217;m standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN! &#8211; (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
> D: All right, tell them you&#8217;re on the phone with me.
> C: I&#8217;m on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible) &#8211; Victims in the buildings!
> D: How many?
> C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now here's a transcript of the custodian's first call from the clip on the LA Times website (I've highlighted the portion removed from the Chicago Tribune's clip):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dispatcher: 911. What's the location of your emergency?
> Caller: Sandy Hook Elementary School, 12 Dickinson Drive
> D: Yeah, I&#8217;ve got that. What&#8217;s going on down there?
> C: There&#8217;s &#8230; I believe there&#8217;s shooting at the front &#8211; at the front glass. Something&#8217;s going on.
> D: OK, all right I got I want you to stay on the line with me. Where are you in the school?
> C: I&#8217;m down the corridor &#8211; I&#8217;m
> D: All right I want you to take cover. Jen &#8211; get the sergeant &#8211; all right get everybody you can going down there. All right. Let me &#8211; let me get some information here. What makes you think that.
> C: The front glass is all shot out, it kept, it kept going on.
> D: OK &#8211;
> *C: It&#8217;s still happening!
> D: All right, what about the students in the front of the building?
> C: They&#8217;re &#8211; they&#8217;re everything&#8217;s locked up as far as I know, I&#8217;m not in the front
> D: All right &#8211; you&#8217;re in lockdown?
> C: They&#8217;re in lockdown
> D: Did you see anything out the window?
> C: No, it&#8217;s still going on! I can&#8217;t get over there
> D: OK, I don&#8217;t want you to go over there. I want to know what&#8217;s happening with the students, though, along the front corridor &#8211; this is in the front parking lot?
> C: Yes. I&#8217;m not &#8211; I&#8217;m not in the front, I&#8217;m actually down the other part, but I&#8217;m close.
> D: OK. Do you see anything or hear anything more?
> C: I keep hearing shooting &#8211; I keep hearing popping.
> (dispatch chatter)
> D: All right. Now who am I talking with right now?
> C: You&#8217;re talking with Rick
> D: Pardon me? What&#8217;s your name?
> C: Rich Thorne
> D: Rich Storm? All right. Rick, what&#8217;s your position with the school?
> C: I&#8217;m &#8211; I&#8217;m acting head custodian.
> D: All right.
> Other dispatcher: What&#8217;s the address of the school?
> C&D: 12 Dickinson Drive
> Other dispatcher: OK
> C: Something&#8217;s happening
> D: OK &#8211; (to dispatcher in background) Jen, hang up, I need you to get off that phone
> D: All right, Rick? Rick?
> C: Yeah
> D: All right, what are you hearing now
> C: It&#8217;s - Now it&#8217;s silent
> D: OK. All right. Now when you say the school is in lockdown &#8211;
> C: All doors are locked, kids are in classrooms.
> D: OK. So at this time you&#8217;re defending in place.
> C: Excuse me?
> D: OK. At this time, all the rooms are locked.
> C: Yes.
> D: K. Did you see anything out front before this started?
> C: No. And I was out all morning.
> D: Where are you in the &#8211;
> C: OK, the gym teacher told me they saw shadows going past the gym.
> D: Just now?
> C: Yes.
> D: All right. Now are they running on the outside or the inside?
> C: I would say that was the outside? &#8211; There&#8217;s still shooting going on! Please!
> D: All right &#8211; what about injuries at this time?
> C: Excuse me?
> D: What about injuries at this time?
> C: I don&#8217;t know of any injuries right now.
> D: OK
> (inaudible background)
> D: Jen I need you to call the state police
> C: There&#8217;s still &#8211; It&#8217;s still going on!*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> On the Courant's website, we find the other part of the Chicago Tribune's splice job in the transcript of the 3rd call (listed as call 7), and I've highlighted the portion  that was used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call 6
> 
> Dispatcher: 'K, I have that, we have officers on scene.
> Caller: Thank you.
> D: What&#8217;s your name?
> C: Rick Thorne.
> D: OK
> C: I&#8217;m in the building
> D: All right, Rick, I gotcha, I&#8217;m on the other line. All right. We have officers there.
> (background noise, dispatch noise &#8211; Newtown 911, what&#8217;s the location of your emergency, repeating)
> C: Are you talking to me?
> D: I am talking to you. Is this Rick?
> C: 12 Dickinson Drive, Sandy Hook.
> D: All right, Rick, is this you?
> C: Yes
> D: OK. We&#8217;re going back on the line together. Is that by &#8211; is that by PD?
> C: The firehouse. It&#8217;s by the firehouse.
> D: Yeah we got, we got, I&#8217;m sorry &#8230; (background noise, discussions with dispatchers) Well I&#8217;m not let - sending them in there yet. Where is she in the school? Don&#8217;t worry about where room 1 is. Where is she in the school? - Yes ma&#8217;am.  At this time it&#8217;s unknown to me. We believe there is a shooting going on at that school. It is in lockdown. I don&#8217;t have any other information but unfortunately I&#8217;m going to have to put you on hold for a moment because I have multiple calls going. All right?
> Newtown 911. Rick?
> C: Yes
> D: OK. Stay on the phone with me.
> C: OK.
> D: 10-4, it&#8217;s dispatcher (?) &#8211; yes ma&#8217;am, I just spoke with Janet Robinson, I do believe there has been a shooting at the school, we&#8217;re in the middle of multiple calls. Yes ma&#8217;am.
> D: Hi, Rick, are you still with me?
> C: Yes.
> D: All right. What do you see now?
> C: I&#8217;m standing in the corridor, just watching the corridor.
> D: All right, you&#8217;re watching your corridor.
> C:  Yes.
> D: OK. Um -
> 
> Call 7
> 
> Dispather: We got a shooting at Sandy Hook School. You&#8217;re going to have to talk to the first selectman. I&#8217;ve already talked to Janet Robinson and -- Newtown police, dispatcher Newton. Yeah. Very. Uh at this point I would maintain your post in your school. All right? Thank you. &#8211; All right. *Do you hear any police officers at this time, Rick?
> Caller: I&#8217;m hearing talking. I&#8217;m not seeing anybody and I&#8217;m hearing talking.
> D: OK
> C: Like I said, I&#8217;m standing in the middle of this corridor. -- CUSTODIAN! CUSTODIAN! &#8211; (Background, unknown speaker: Who are you?) CUSTODIAN!
> D: All right, tell them you&#8217;re on the phone with me.
> C: I&#8217;m on the phone with dispatch! (background speaker, inaudible) &#8211; Victims in the buildings!
> D: How many?
> C: How many? (background: Two down!) Two down!*
> D: Got it. Is it safe?
> (background: Did you see anybody firing a gun?)
> C: I saw nobody!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, and I can't stress this enough, especially in light of the realized potential to mislead the public (as the clip exposed above clearly does), the absence of a direct link to the AP's common source only adds to the appearance of impropriety in the AP's coverage._
Click to expand...

_ bahahaha!_


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> If everything's so simple and cut & dry, why not just release all of the information? Why edit and only release selected information? There shouldn't be any secrecy. The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be a trial of any sort. Why is the Government resisting those who just want the information? People shouldn't have to beg and file for information using the FOIA. If there's truly nothing to hide, they should simply release all of the information. All the editing and careful selection of info being released, just contributes more to people thinking something's not right with this. Once again our Government is being secretive and dishonest. But go figure, right?


as always you're either too thick to understand why the people of newtown not the government want some parts to stay private or your a fucking sociopath ...
I'm betting it's the latter...    

Sandy Hook Hoax Theories Explained: Why Newtown 'Truther' Arguments Don't Hold Up


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what he was talking about. I admit that. What do you think he was talking about? You're not even the least bit curious?
> 
> 
> 
> he was taking about the murder of all those kid might effect the people of new town the parents most of all....
> I understand that's a tough concept for you, living in the fantasy zone.
> one more thing shithead, that statement is taken out of context....making it meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're beginning to think. I gotta give ya credit for that. It's progress. I can't really agree with your assessment of his statement though. However, i do admit i'm not  sure what he meant.
Click to expand...

pauile don't be on my side...
I think it's hilarious when you talk about thinking as it's something you only wish you could do.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everything's so simple and cut & dry, why not just release all of the information? Why edit and only release selected information? There shouldn't be any secrecy. The perpetrator of the crime is dead and gone. There won't be a trial of any sort. Why is the Government resisting those who just want the information? People shouldn't have to beg and file for information using the FOIA. If there's truly nothing to hide, they should simply release all of the information. All the editing and careful selection of info being released, just contributes more to people thinking something's not right with this. Once again our Government is being secretive and dishonest. But go figure, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

off topic.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will never release all the information on Sandy Hook. But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only sick ghouls need to know every last detail about how those kindergarteners and first graders died, and how long it took them to die from their injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, that's not what most people want to know. But even so, i think the People can handle that. And no one will be forced to view the information. It's a matter of free will choice. There is no reason for withholding information. The case is closed. The perpetrator is dead and gone. There will be no trials. So just release every file in existence. There is no  justifiable reason for secrecy. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

this sounds like paulie's run out of death porn and shit fetish videos.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were.


Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?

This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?

Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?




paulitician said:


> And i find it pretty shocking and disappointing that you're not even the least bit curious about what the loony Coroner meant


You are very easily shocked then.



paulitician said:


> You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.


1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?
> 
> Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i find it pretty shocking and disappointing that you're not even the least bit curious about what the loony Coroner meant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very easily shocked then.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
> 2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?
Click to expand...


Save your fire and brimstone condemnation for those who truly deserve it...Your Government. Don't waste it on me. I'm insignificant. I'm not your problem.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?
> 
> Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> You are very easily shocked then.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
> 2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your fire and brimstone condemnation for those who truly deserve it...Your Government. Don't waste it on me. *I'm insignificant.* I'm not your problem.
Click to expand...


Finally a smidgeon of truth. There may yet be some hope for you.


----------



## Geaux4it

Ill admit, I have not reviewed the 120 plus pages of this thread, but I'm sure this was addressed when the comments about actors appears. Regardless, this is one strange statement
-Geaux

[youtube]wEfn065PkCQ[/youtube]


----------



## paulitician

Geaux4it said:


> Ill admit, I have not reviewed the 120 plus pages of this thread, but I'm sure this was addressed when the comments about actors appears. Regardless, this is one strange statement
> -Geaux
> 
> [youtube]wEfn065PkCQ[/youtube]



Yes, the issue of 'Crisis Actors' is both frightening and fascinating. How many other high profile 'Tragedies' has Big Brother employed them? I bet if you go back and re-examine some past events, you'll notice similar suspect 'Grievers.'


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?
> 
> Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i find it pretty shocking and disappointing that you're not even the least bit curious about what the loony Coroner meant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very easily shocked then.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
> 2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?
Click to expand...


And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.


----------



## Geaux4it

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the link showing who those men were. I haven't seen any reports stating who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?
> 
> Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> You are very easily shocked then.
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start being more curious. Always question your Government. Because it lies to you on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
> 2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.
Click to expand...


Seals???- There is an image somewhere where you can see the pouncer logo

-Geaux


----------



## paulitician

Geaux4it said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why you lied to attempt to mislead the forum by stating they no longer had the backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> This has been asked at least 5x, why do you keep ignoring it?
> 
> Again = you tell me why you lied about them, I'll explain who they are. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> You are very easily shocked then.
> 
> 
> 1. You are confusing "curious" with "obsessively paranoid"
> 2. Should you really be throwing stones at liars in your giant glass house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seals???- There is an image somewhere where you can see the pouncer logo
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Yeah, i think it's obvious they work for the Government in some capacity. But what's going on with their large backpacks?


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.


And the explanation as to why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion?

Still waiting.

It is fascinating you are so comfortable ranting about government lying to further an agenda, when you were caught in this very thread doing exactly the same thing.

So why did you lie about your picture paulitician? 

Still waiting.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Why weren't they wearing their backpacks after the explosions?



The liar in action.


----------



## Capstone

While definitely not the AP's primary source, Jeff Bustraan, of the CT Post.com, has provided the most complete compilation of the audio clips I've been able to find online. 

Call 1
Call 2
Call 3
Call 4
Call 5
Call 6
Call 7

At 1:55 in call 3: "There's a rumor it's fake?"

Also listen closely to the conversation between the Newtown and State PD emergency dispatchers in call 5 (starting at 5:09). It's garbled but potentially interesting.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> At 1:55 in call 3: "There's a rumor it's fake?"


So what exactly does this mean to you? I'm trying to figure out why someone in the background saying this is being used by you as evidence the federal government set up a fake massacre.

Are you thinking someone in the local police department's dispatch center heard some information that the feds had set up a fake massacre? Where do you think she heard that? Why did she wait until this point to shout that out?

Would you think it possible that is a reasonable rumor to happen despite it being real?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I hear nothing abnormal.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> So what exactly does this mean to you? I'm trying to figure out why someone in the background saying this is being used by you as evidence the federal government set up a fake massacre. ...



I'm not offering it as evidence of "the federal government['s]" direct involvement, nor am I suggesting it's an indication that the massacre didn't happen.



SteadyMercury said:


> ...Are you thinking someone in the local police department's dispatch center heard some information that the feds had set up a fake massacre? ...



No, I think it's a possible indication of confusion due to an ongoing active shooter drill.

Confusion-fomenting drills coinciding with real life events have become very troubling staples in national tragedies since 9/11.



SteadyMercury said:


> Would you think it possible that is a reasonable rumor to happen despite it being real?



I think it's far more likely that the rumor had its basis in a drill that took place concurrently with the shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary.

There's a small body of evidence beyond the 911 audio that supports this possibility.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> And the explanation as to why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> It is fascinating you are so comfortable ranting about government lying to further an agenda, when you were caught in this very thread doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> So why did you lie about your picture paulitician?
> 
> Still waiting.
Click to expand...


Oh, so no link. Gotcha.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that Link proving who these guys are? Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> And the explanation as to why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> It is fascinating you are so comfortable ranting about government lying to further an agenda, when you were caught in this very thread doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> So why did you lie about your picture paulitician?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link. Gotcha.
Click to expand...

They became unimportant as soon as it was showed that you lied about them to make them into something..... Carry on........


----------



## G.T.

Here is where most conspiracy theorists fail the honesty test. 

First, they question the official stories. 

*Good, that's a good thing. *

Then, they may find a thing or two that seems to contradict the official story. They cling to it tightly.

*The dishonesty lies in the fact that they do not take that SECOND piece of knowledge under scrutiny. They never double check if the conspiracy route may be bullshit. *

They are the sheep calling everyone else sheep. They believe the alternative media like good little sheople with asking questions or verifying. 

*That is not even handed investigation, it is abject dishonesty. It is a lie by omission. *

The two guys have been explained. If you need a link, you're either too retarded to use google, or you did NOT do your due diligence to investigate. 

Or - you know and are being dishonest about it. 

So we have:

*Computer skills are inept
*Facetious liar who did not really investigate


The men were deployed as a matter of standard procedure at events like this as a part of our Country's counter terrorism program. 

Even ALEX JONES' own site dismisses the mystery about the two khaki'd men. 

But here we have an inept knuckle dragger still wondering about them because he's a lying sack of shit with zero credibility.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the explanation as to why you lied about them no longer having backpacks after the explosion?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> It is fascinating you are so comfortable ranting about government lying to further an agenda, when you were caught in this very thread doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> So why did you lie about your picture paulitician?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became unimportant as soon as it was showed that you lied about them to make them into something..... Carry on........
Click to expand...


So no questions at all about these guys and their large backpacks? Wow, astounding. Man, no wonder Big Brother feels he can do whatever he wants. He knows his sheep so well.


----------



## G.T.

The questions are all answered, parakeet.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so no link. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> They became unimportant as soon as it was showed that you lied about them to make them into something..... Carry on........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no questions at all about these guys and their large backpacks? Wow, astounding. Man, no wonder Big Brother feels he can do whatever he wants. He knows his sheep so well.
Click to expand...


Why not? You did.


----------



## Montrovant

The seal teams use the Punisher skull?  Special forces comic book geeks!


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly does this mean to you? I'm trying to figure out why someone in the background saying this is being used by you as evidence the federal government set up a fake massacre. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not offering it as evidence of "the federal government['s]" direct involvement, nor am I suggesting it's an indication that the massacre didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you thinking someone in the local police department's dispatch center heard some information that the feds had set up a fake massacre? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think it's a possible indication of confusion due to an ongoing active shooter drill.
> 
> Confusion-fomenting drills coinciding with real life events have become very troubling staples in national tragedies since 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you think it possible that is a reasonable rumor to happen despite it being real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's far more likely that the rumor had its basis in a drill that took place concurrently with the shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary.
> 
> There's a small body of evidence beyond the 911 audio that supports this possibility.
Click to expand...

yes dear!


----------



## daws101

the more of Paulie's stuff I read, the more I'm convinced he's got some sort of Tourette's syndrome..that through no fault of his own compels him to yammer the same bullshit over and over again!


----------



## Rockland

daws101 said:


> the more of Paulie's stuff I read, the more I'm convinced he's got some sort of Tourette's syndrome..that through no fault of his own compels him to yammer the same bullshit over and over again!



He continues to post the same cropped picture of the two men with backpacks, long after he was *literally* shown the big picture which proves the photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.

One more time for Paulie:  The photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.


----------



## G.T.

daws101 said:


> the more of Paulie's stuff I read, the more I'm convinced he's got some sort of Tourette's syndrome..that through no fault of his own compels him to yammer the same bullshit over and over again!



he used to go under the handle libocalypsenow and got made fun of so much for repeating the same lines over and over and over that he asked for a user handle change. 

that's a true story


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> The seal teams use the Punisher skull?  Special forces comic book geeks!



Comic book children and Matrix believers. These CTs are all 12 years old.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Heh poor Paulitician knows he's stuck. Everyone in this thread knows he lied about those backpacks, so now he's just like a 6 year old with his eyes shut and fingers plugging his ears stating the same thing over and over again.

Paulitician... everyone knows you lied, and everyone thinks it is pretty funny watching try to pretend you didn't get caught.

Seriously funny shit.


----------



## Montrovant

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The seal teams use the Punisher skull?  Special forces comic book geeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comic book children and Matrix believers. These CTs are all 12 years old.
Click to expand...


I resemble some of that remark!  

I have no trouble with comics and comic readers.  I'm a fan of the Punisher (sometimes, it depends who is writing it).


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The seal teams use the Punisher skull?  Special forces comic book geeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comic book children and Matrix believers. These CTs are all 12 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resemble some of that remark!
> 
> I have no trouble with comics and comic readers.  I'm a fan of the Punisher (sometimes, it depends who is writing it).
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you don't believe it's real.
Or...


----------



## Montrovant

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comic book children and Matrix believers. These CTs are all 12 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resemble some of that remark!
> 
> I have no trouble with comics and comic readers.  I'm a fan of the Punisher (sometimes, it depends who is writing it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't believe it's real.
> Or...
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the more of Paulie's stuff I read, the more I'm convinced he's got some sort of Tourette's syndrome..that through no fault of his own compels him to yammer the same bullshit over and over again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He continues to post the same cropped picture of the two men with backpacks, long after he was *literally* shown the big picture which proves the photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.
> 
> One more time for Paulie:  The photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.
Click to expand...


Even if so, i find it so sad that you Sheeple have no questions at all about these guys. What happened to you? When and why did you become such loyal Big Brother-Worshippers? I'll never understand such blind allegiance. Sadly, that's all-too common in this Country.


----------



## G.T.

What are your questions dumb fuck? We know who they are and why they were there and that its standard procedure to have them on hand for these events. Fuck more you need to know you little bitch? 

Pussies disgust me.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> Heh poor Paulitician knows he's stuck. Everyone in this thread knows he lied about those backpacks, so now he's just like a 6 year old with his eyes shut and fingers plugging his ears stating the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Paulitician... everyone knows you lied, and everyone thinks it is pretty funny watching try to pretend you didn't get caught.
> 
> Seriously funny shit.



Yet you're all still here hanging on my every word. Go figure? There must be a tiny bit of doubt and curiosity left in you. Big Brother hasn't crushed it completely yet. And if lying really bothered you dummies so much, you'd be much more skeptical of and even angry at your Government.


----------



## G.T.

Dudes autistic minus any special abilities.


----------



## Capstone

Whether this (13 miles from Sandy Hook) had any connection to the training exercise in Carmel or not, it's at least _another_ "grim coincidence" to stack on the already significant pile.

2800 Bridgeport St., Connecticut, is the address of a Catholic Medical Center ...and there are a few schools in its immediate vicinity as well.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> Whether this (13 miles from Sandy Hook) had any connection to the training exercise in Carmel or not, it's at least _another_ "grim coincidence" to stack on the already significant pile.
> 
> 2800 Bridgeport St., Connecticut, is the address of a Catholic Medical Center ...and there are a few schools in its immediate vicinity as well.



Yeah, if you hear anyone from the Government mentioning a 'Drill' is going on, i would immediately get the Hell out of there. Their track-record on 'Drills' is dangerously dubious. There always seems to be one going on at the time of many awful tragedies. 9/11 being the most infamous example.


----------



## G.T.

Another dumb assed line from a moron. 

How many drills have there ever been? Hundreds of thousands.

How many massacres? Tens.

More hyperbole from a pussy.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the more of Paulie's stuff I read, the more I'm convinced he's got some sort of Tourette's syndrome..that through no fault of his own compels him to yammer the same bullshit over and over again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He continues to post the same cropped picture of the two men with backpacks, long after he was *literally* shown the big picture which proves the photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.
> 
> One more time for Paulie:  The photo was taken *AFTER* the explosions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if so, i find it so sad that you Sheeple have no questions at all about these guys. What happened to you? When and why did you become such loyal Big Brother-Worshippers? I'll never understand such blind allegiance. Sadly, that's all-too common in this Country.
Click to expand...

speaking of blind loyalty.....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh poor Paulitician knows he's stuck. Everyone in this thread knows he lied about those backpacks, so now he's just like a 6 year old with his eyes shut and fingers plugging his ears stating the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Paulitician... everyone knows you lied, and everyone thinks it is pretty funny watching try to pretend you didn't get caught.
> 
> Seriously funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're all still here hanging on my every word. Go figure? There must be a tiny bit of doubt and curiosity left in you. Big Brother hasn't crushed it completely yet. And if lying really bothered you dummies so much, you'd be much more skeptical of and even angry at your Government.
Click to expand...

FUN FACT: guys, the above is standard paulie bullshit when his ass is in a sling!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether this (13 miles from Sandy Hook) had any connection to the training exercise in Carmel or not, it's at least _another_ "grim coincidence" to stack on the already significant pile.
> 
> 2800 Bridgeport St., Connecticut, is the address of a Catholic Medical Center ...and there are a few schools in its immediate vicinity as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you hear anyone from the Government mentioning a 'Drill' is going on, i would immediately get the Hell out of there. Their track-record on 'Drills' is dangerously dubious. There always seems to be one going on at the time of many awful tragedies. 9/11 being the most infamous example.
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether this (13 miles from Sandy Hook) had any connection to the training exercise in Carmel or not, it's at least _another_ "grim coincidence" to stack on the already significant pile.
> 
> 2800 Bridgeport St., Connecticut, is the address of a Catholic Medical Center ...and there are a few schools in its immediate vicinity as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you hear anyone from the Government mentioning a 'Drill' is going on, i would immediately get the Hell out of there. Their track-record on 'Drills' is dangerously dubious. There always seems to be one going on at the time of many awful tragedies. 9/11 being the most infamous example.
Click to expand...


Even in the minds of the most ardent defenders of various official narratives, assuming there's a drop of intellectual honesty between their respective worldviews, at some point the apparent _irony_ HAS to give way to entertaining thoughts of potential duplicity.

How many more times will mock maneuvers purportedly designed to enhance the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders ...have to hamper their  effectiveness by fomenting confusion and occupying vital resources away from real-life incidents, before the majority starts to question the rationale behind these ridiculous exercises?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Gee I guess those hundreds of exercises i participated in during my 22 years on active duty weren't there so we would be proficient at our jobs but so that the Government could use them to cover up killing some kid somewhere....

You fools are fucking ignorant. the US Military, Local Security forces, and first responders routinely have maneuvers/exercises/drills.... What damned good would they be if they didn't?


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether this (13 miles from Sandy Hook) had any connection to the training exercise in Carmel or not, it's at least _another_ "grim coincidence" to stack on the already significant pile.
> 
> 2800 Bridgeport St., Connecticut, is the address of a Catholic Medical Center ...and there are a few schools in its immediate vicinity as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you hear anyone from the Government mentioning a 'Drill' is going on, i would immediately get the Hell out of there. Their track-record on 'Drills' is dangerously dubious. There always seems to be one going on at the time of many awful tragedies. 9/11 being the most infamous example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in the minds of the most ardent defenders of various official narratives, assuming there's a drop of intellectual honesty between their respective worldviews, at some point the apparent _irony_ HAS to give way to entertaining thoughts of potential duplicity.
> 
> How many more times will mock maneuvers purportedly designed to enhance the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders ...have to hamper their  effectiveness by fomenting confusion and occupying vital resources away from real-life incidents, before the majority starts to question the rationale behind these ridiculous exercises?
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> ... What damned good would they be if they didn't?



On 9/11 ...a whole hell of a lot more good than they were chasing ghosts in Canada and Alaska.

Similarly, on the 14th of December, 2012, a fully equipped local ERT might have been more useful reacting to real-life shooter(s) and victims than imaginary ones; and the 911 dispatchers might not have had to deal with certain rumors.


----------



## paulitician

Ha. The loyal Goose Steppers show up on cue. This time they arrive at the same time. Is it a coincidence, or is there a Conspiracy there? Hmm?...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWZirX4pFRc]Proof! Paid Shill Admits Federal Government Hires Trolls to Attack Public Social Media! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zVgy9Jk0Ec]Governments Hire Web Trolls to Sway Public Opinion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

Granted, training is essential for emergency responders and specialized units, but contingencies to prevent or mitigate the potential consequences of all these high-profile drill/real-life _coincidences_ should have been worked out well in advance.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Ha. The loyal Goose Steppers show up on cue. This time they arrive at the same time. Is it a coincidence, or is there a Conspiracy there? Hmm?...
> 
> Proof! Paid Shill Admits Federal Government Hires Trolls to Attack Public Social Media! - YouTube
> 
> Governments Hire Web Trolls to Sway Public Opinion - YouTube


is that off topic or what?
another classic paulie ploy!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. The loyal Goose Steppers show up on cue. This time they arrive at the same time. Is it a coincidence, or is there a Conspiracy there? Hmm?...
> 
> Proof! Paid Shill Admits Federal Government Hires Trolls to Attack Public Social Media! - YouTube
> 
> Governments Hire Web Trolls to Sway Public Opinion - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> is that off topic or what?
> another classic paulie ploy!
Click to expand...


Oh that's right, you're one of those wingnuts who trolls for the Government for free. I get Ollie's loyal Goose Stepping. He was broken like a dog in the Military.  Defending Big Brother is all he knows. But you? Man, tolling for Government for free is just plain loony. lol.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. The loyal Goose Steppers show up on cue. This time they arrive at the same time. Is it a coincidence, or is there a Conspiracy there? Hmm?...
> 
> Proof! Paid Shill Admits Federal Government Hires Trolls to Attack Public Social Media! - YouTube
> 
> Governments Hire Web Trolls to Sway Public Opinion - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> is that off topic or what?
> another classic paulie ploy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, you're one of those wingnuts who trolls for the Government for free. I get Ollie's loyal Goose Stepping. He was broken like a dog in the Military.  Defending Big Brother is all he knows. But you? Man, tolling for Government for free is just plain loony. lol.
Click to expand...

the above is a fine example of paulie's plain B  ploy...
the your a shill paid or unpaid false assumption/ accusation.


----------



## G.T.

Polly tissue is a great laughing stock. Might be time for another board name change polly.


----------



## Capstone

For the collective benefit of the unnamed guests watching this thread, as counter-intuitive as this might seem in relation to some of my previously stated views in this thread, I'm all for uniting the people of the world under a common banner and for the common good. My problem with some of the individuals driving the globalist agenda in the US and elsewhere ...lies with the implicit baggage carried by some of their preferred MO's. The end does NOT always justify the means; and if there is a greater power beyond the comprehension of man, whose will it is I choose to think otherwise, I will continue to stand for as long as I can (alone, if necessary) in open defiance of that power.

Back on topic...


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> For the collective benefit of the unnamed guests watching this thread, as counter-intuitive as this might seem in relation to some of my previously stated views in this thread, I'm all for uniting the people of the world under a common banner and for the common good. My problem with some of the individuals driving the globalist agenda in the US and elsewhere ...lies with the implicit baggage carried by some of their preferred MO's. The end does NOT always justify the means; and if there is a greater power beyond the comprehension of man, whose will it is I choose to think otherwise, I will continue to stand for as long as I can (alone, if necessary) in open defiance of that power.
> 
> Back on topic...


see guys, that's how to be pretentious!


----------



## SteadyMercury

Look at his Ron Paul avatar, that is like seeing an old toyota go by with the never scraped off Al Gore sticker.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the collective benefit of the unnamed guests watching this thread, as counter-intuitive as this might seem in relation to some of my previously stated views in this thread, I'm all for uniting the people of the world under a common banner and for the common good. My problem with some of the individuals driving the globalist agenda in the US and elsewhere ...lies with the implicit baggage carried by some of their preferred MO's. The end does NOT always justify the means; and if there is a greater power beyond the comprehension of man, whose will it is I choose to think otherwise, I will continue to stand for as long as I can (alone, if necessary) in open defiance of that power.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> see guys, that's how to be pretentious!
Click to expand...


I'm nowhere near as pretentious as I pretend to be...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> Granted, training is essential for emergency responders and specialized units, but contingencies to prevent or mitigate the potential consequences of all these high-profile drill/real-life _coincidences_ should have been worked out well in advance.



SO who ever plans an exercise or training scenario is supposed to know if some real emergency is going to happen ahead of time? Really?


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, training is essential for emergency responders and specialized units, but contingencies to prevent or mitigate the potential consequences of all these high-profile drill/real-life _coincidences_ should have been worked out well in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO who ever plans an exercise or training scenario is supposed to know if some real emergency is going to happen ahead of time? Really?
Click to expand...


No, but there should be protocols and procedural safeguards in place to retain the integrity of emergency response systems in the midst of such coincidences.

In other words, *it should never be the case* that mock exercises designed to enhance the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders ...actually hamper the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders during real-life events.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, training is essential for emergency responders and specialized units, but contingencies to prevent or mitigate the potential consequences of all these high-profile drill/real-life _coincidences_ should have been worked out well in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO who ever plans an exercise or training scenario is supposed to know if some real emergency is going to happen ahead of time? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but there should be protocols and procedural safeguards in place to retain the integrity of emergency response systems in the midst of such coincidences.
> 
> In other words, *it should never be the case* that mock exercises designed to enhance the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders ...actually hamper the speed and effectiveness of emergency responders during real-life events.
Click to expand...


Depending on budgets, size of the workforce and location, that may not actually be possible.


----------



## Capstone

FYI: I deleted the post regarding the Putnam County Sheriff's ERT drill, because due to my own failure to examine the borders on the map, it was based on the faulty premise that Putnam County is in Connecticut (which it isn't - it's in New York along the Connecticut border not far from the Newtown tragedy).

The stuff concerning the dissolution of all county Sheriff departments in Connecticut in favor of consolidated forces under the State Marshal Commission/the Dept. of Administrative Services was accurate.

Never let it be said that I knowingly allowed a mistake on my part to morph from misinformation into disinformation.


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> Depending on budgets, size of the workforce and location, that may not actually be possible.



Bullshit.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on budgets, size of the workforce and location, that may not actually be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


If you have 20 Firefighters in an area and want to train for a major fire, how do you do it without reducing the ability to fight a major fire (quickly, at least)?


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> If you have 20 Firefighters in an area and want to train for a major fire, how do you do it without reducing the ability to fight a major fire (quickly, at least)?



It's a fair point, but I suggest that when budgetary concerns are weighed, compromising public safety should never be afforded as an acceptable risk in the interest of large-scale training exercises. More plainly: a department that can't afford to engage in such activities without significantly impacting its ability to do its job in the meantime ...can't afford to engage in _that kind_ of training program, period.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 20 Firefighters in an area and want to train for a major fire, how do you do it without reducing the ability to fight a major fire (quickly, at least)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fair point, but I suggest that when budgetary concerns are weighed, compromising public safety should never be afforded as an acceptable risk in the interest of large-scale training exercises. More plainly: a department that can't afford to engage in such activities without significantly impacting its ability to do its job in the meantime ...can't afford to engage in _that kind_ of training program, period.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  I don't know if that's feasible realistically, but it's certainly an understandable position.

EDIT - To clarify : I don't know if it's reasonable to have a fire department NOT train for large fires.  While such training could degrade their abilities while the training is going on, not training that way at all also degrades their abilities if such a large fire ever occurs.  It becomes a question of which risk one is willing to take, not how to avoid the risks altogether.  Obviously, the larger the department, the more money in the budget, and the easier it is for them to reach all their areas of responsibility, the less this is a concern.


----------



## daws101

does any body know the number of police, emt's  sheriffs for the new town district ?


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing.......who cares about training EMT response when they don't even let them within 100 yards of the school with more than 2 dozen people shot up???


----------



## skookerasbil

Had to laugh my balls off when this went out last week >>>>







Hmmm......what a coincidence!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkGYMnkdw8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkGYMnkdw8[/ame]


----------



## G.T.

wow @ how adolescent your mind has to work to believe that jlo was making the sign of the illuminati purposely...

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha

you guys are a riot


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Had to laugh my balls off when this went out last week >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......what a coincidence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer lopez message about illuminati - YouTube


you must have a lot of time to kill!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

G.T. said:


> There is no justifiable reason that you need the files released. All that needs them are the victims and those involved. Not a busy body tin foil hat dork.



yep thats what you government worshippers are who worship the governments explanation on falseflag operations are,tin foil hatters.

You government tin foil hatters never question government authority like the blind worshipping sheep you are.what hypocrites you all are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  12-06-2013, 07:12 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  12-06-2013, 07:15 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  12-06-2013, 07:16 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  12-06-2013, 07:19 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list 

five farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## G.T.

9/11 inside job said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no justifiable reason that you need the files released. All that needs them are the victims and those involved. Not a busy body tin foil hat dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats what you government worshippers are who worship the governments explanation on falseflag operations are,tin foil hatters.
> 
> You government tin foil hatters never question government authority like the blind worshipping sheep you are.what hypocrites you all are.
Click to expand...


I don't read your corny shit bro. move along, youre nothing


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no justifiable reason that you need the files released. All that needs them are the victims and those involved. Not a busy body tin foil hat dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats what you government worshippers are who worship the governments explanation on falseflag operations are,tin foil hatters.
> 
> You government tin foil hatters never question government authority like the blind worshipping sheep you are.what hypocrites you all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't read your corny shit bro. move along, youre nothing
Click to expand...

it's Wednesday.. so it's handjobs computer time at the special peoples home.


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff. 

Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh......what a shocker. No media to mark the anniversary of Newtown!!

Staying Away From Newtown: Rare restraint on shooting anniversary | Fox News


----------



## Rockland

kook said:


> Oh......what a shocker. No media to mark the anniversary of Newtown!!
> 
> Staying Away From Newtown: Rare restraint on shooting anniversary | Fox News



It's called respect for the victims and their families, and letting them mark the anniversary in peace.  You should try it.

Oh, that's right.  You think they're all actors.

You're either a troll or one sick puppy, laughing at the mass slaughter of children.  Either way, you should be made to visit the families of each victim, and explain to each of them that "Hey, it's okay!  It was all a false flag, and your kids are fine!  'Course, they're not *really* your kids!  You're all actors!"  

I'll send flowers to your funeral.  Or I'll take a dump on your grave.  Whatever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.



Yeah I remember when you first came here you were actually one of those sheep with your head buried in the sand like GT who went into it seeing only what they wanted to see.

Im impressed that you were able to come on here and admit you were brainwashed like him,Not many people on the NET ever can do that,admit that they are wrong so its a refreashing change to see someone like you do that.

Oh gomer pyle ollie,dawgshit and  rat in the ass all know this was a flase flag operation by our government.they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption thread.

They give that away in how they always evade facts when they are cornered with ones they cant get around,they change the subject and are forced to lie to try and save face in their posts just liek their hanlders instruct them to.


----------



## skookerasbil

9/11 inside job said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember when you first came here you were actually one of those sheep with your head buried in the sand like GT who went into it seeing only what they wanted to see.
> 
> Im impressed that you were able to come on here and admit you were brainwashed like him,Not many people on the NET ever can do that,admit that they are wrong so its a refreashing change to see someone like you do that.
> 
> Oh gomer pyle ollie,dawgshit and  rat in the ass all know this was a flase flag operation by our government.they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption thread.
> 
> They give that away in how they always evade facts when they are cornered with ones they cant get around,they change the subject and are forced to lie to try and save face in their posts just liek their hanlders instruct them to.
Click to expand...



Im 53 years old.....just a year ago, I too automatically swallowed the official story from the media for every event.......just like most others.

Until Sandy Hook

None of the dots connected......it was the single seminal event in my life. The Boston Bombing just cemented everything for me. Whats amazing is......these people don't even try hard anymore.......for example, the official report at Sandy Hook speaks to "a shotgun was found in the glove compartment". Not a single media question as to the fuckedupedness of that statement. Just one of dozens that make zero sense.


There are people who sit in front of a fire sipping on expensive cognac laughing their balls off about how deeply mired the masses are in the matrix.


9/11......Im sure you must be familiar with this guys website but if not, here ya go >>>>

No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter


----------



## skookerasbil

Rockland said:


> kook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......what a shocker. No media to mark the anniversary of Newtown!!
> 
> Staying Away From Newtown: Rare restraint on shooting anniversary | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called respect for the victims and their families, and letting them mark the anniversary in peace.  You should try it.
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You think they're all actors.
> 
> You're either a troll or one sick puppy, laughing at the mass slaughter of children.  Either way, you should be made to visit the families of each victim, and explain to each of them that "Hey, it's okay!  It was all a false flag, and your kids are fine!  'Course, they're not *really* your kids!  You're all actors!"
> 
> I'll send flowers to your funeral.  Or I'll take a dump on your grave.  Whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember when you first came here you were actually one of those sheep with your head buried in the sand like GT who went into it seeing only what they wanted to see.
> 
> Im impressed that you were able to come on here and admit you were brainwashed like him,Not many people on the NET ever can do that,admit that they are wrong so its a refreashing change to see someone like you do that.
> 
> Oh gomer pyle ollie,dawgshit and  rat in the ass all know this was a flase flag operation by our government.they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption thread.
> 
> They give that away in how they always evade facts when they are cornered with ones they cant get around,they change the subject and are forced to lie to try and save face in their posts just liek their hanlders instruct them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im 53 years old.....just a year ago, I too automatically swallowed the official story from the media for every event.......just like most others.
> 
> Until Sandy Hook
> 
> None of the dots connected......it was the single seminal event in my life. The Boston Bombing just cemented everything for me. Whats amazing is......these people don't even try hard anymore.......for example, the official report at Sandy Hook speaks to "a shotgun was found in the glove compartment". Not a single media question as to the fuckedupedness of that statement. Just one of dozens that make zero sense.
> 
> 
> There are people who sit in front of a fire sipping on expensive cognac laughing their balls off about how deeply mired the masses are in the matrix.
> 
> 
> 9/11......Im sure you must be familiar with this guys website but if not, here ya go >>>>
> 
> No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter
Click to expand...


Yeah the agent trolls that I just mentioned wont read that link since it tells the truth.wow it took "sandy hook" before you started questioning the government?

 with 9/11 I can understand,that event hits TOO close to home for half of americans to be objective about it which is why they only see what they want to see,but seriously,please at LEAST  dont tell me you have been so brainwashed all these years by our CIA controlled media, government instituions and corrupt school system that you even believed till sandy hook came along,the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin?

 If so,I got to say im EXTREMELY impressed you actually woke up.people who have been THAT  much programmed and brainwashed,are so much in denial and too far gone to be reasoned with that its impossible to have a rational discussion with them about government corruption cause they have been programmed their whole life by that idiot box in the living room like you were almost your whole life.so again,WERE you even that far gone that you even believed oswald was the lone assassin as well?


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.



What is amazing here is that you know this even though you haven't a shred of evidence saying so....Simply amazing.........


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember when you first came here you were actually one of those sheep with your head buried in the sand like GT who went into it seeing only what they wanted to see.
> 
> Im impressed that you were able to come on here and admit you were brainwashed like him,Not many people on the NET ever can do that,admit that they are wrong so its a refreashing change to see someone like you do that.
> 
> Oh gomer pyle ollie,dawgshit and  rat in the ass all know this was a flase flag operation by our government.they are paid trolls here sent to try and derail any government corruption thread.
> 
> They give that away in how they always evade facts when they are cornered with ones they cant get around,they change the subject and are forced to lie to try and save face in their posts just liek their hanlders instruct them to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im 53 years old.....just a year ago, I too automatically swallowed the official story from the media for every event.......just like most others.
> 
> Until Sandy Hook
> 
> None of the dots connected......it was the single seminal event in my life. The Boston Bombing just cemented everything for me. Whats amazing is......these people don't even try hard anymore.......for example, the official report at Sandy Hook speaks to "a shotgun was found in the glove compartment". Not a single media question as to the fuckedupedness of that statement. Just one of dozens that make zero sense.
> 
> 
> There are people who sit in front of a fire sipping on expensive cognac laughing their balls off about how deeply mired the masses are in the matrix.
> 
> 
> 9/11......Im sure you must be familiar with this guys website but if not, here ya go >>>>
> 
> No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter
Click to expand...


Could you maybe point out an "Official Report" that says a shotgun was found in a glove compartment?

Now we've seen the video of an officer removing what to my fairly well trained eye appeared to be a shot gun, but he was removing it from the trunk of a car.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> What is amazing here is that you know this even though you haven't a shred of evidence saying so....Simply amazing.........



YOU'RE WRONG!!!!!!!

There were markings on the back of a place mat in a Chinese restaurant in Houston, that when viewed while looking though a glass of water with purple food coloring, form the outline of the Persian numeral 6 and 3. Obviously this refers to numerology in the Southern Andes and points to the lost Hindu city of Karishima. Thus PROVING that George W. Bush personally set explosive charges in the WTC and 9/11 was an inside job.

It's all so simple....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 more farts in a row from the paid trolls.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Uncensored2008 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is amazing here is that you know this even though you haven't a shred of evidence saying so....Simply amazing.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> There were markings on the back of a place mat in a Chinese restaurant in Houston, that when viewed while looking though a glass of water with purple food coloring, form the outline of the Persian numeral 6 and 3. Obviously this refers to numerology in the Southern Andes and points to the lost Hindu city of Karishima. Thus PROVING that George W. Bush personally set explosive charges in the WTC and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> It's all so simple....
Click to expand...


Well why didn't you say so sooner........


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.


the matrix reference.....


----------



## G.T.

If a fool is "finding himself" at age 53, there's an automatic FAIL built into his thinking and his blatant insecurity. 

Homey is 54 and makes photoshops for his political fodder. Virgin?


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> If a fool is "finding himself" at age 53, there's an automatic FAIL built into his thinking and his blatant insecurity.
> 
> Homey is 54 and makes photoshops for his political fodder. Virgin?


my guess he's always been borderline tin foil nut sack . at 53 he's already lived through many of the real conspiracies of the 20th and 21st centuries....


----------



## Rockland

9/11 Whackjob said:


> {Whackjob's usual idiocy snipped}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.

6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.


----------



## G.T.

911 rim jobs


----------



## SFC Ollie

Rockland said:


> 9/11 Whackjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> {Whackjob's usual idiocy snipped}
Click to expand...


I have found it best to simply not respond in any way to 911shitforbrains when he talks about smelling his own farts.... Eventually he'll stop and fade away on the wind......


----------



## Capstone

9/11 inside job said:


> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.



I hope you don't mind a friendly piece of constructive criticism, but since you're apparently beginning to 'lose the audience' so to speak, I think you should google "fart euphemisms" and start mixing it up for a change.

For instance, instead of "6 farts in a row from the paid trolls", you could say something like: A crack splitter, an acid rainmaker, a bottom belch, a cheek flapper, a methane chem-trail, and a panty stainer in succession from the paid trolls.


Keep it fresh.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind a friendly piece of constructive criticism, but since you're apparently beginning to 'lose the audience' so to speak, I think you should google "fart euphemisms" and start mixing it up for a change.
> 
> For instance, instead of "6 farts in a row from the paid trolls", you could say something like: A crack splitter, an acid rainmaker, a bottom belch, a cheek flapper, a methane chem-trail, and a panty stainer in succession from the paid trolls.
> 
> 
> Keep it fresh.
Click to expand...

never gonna happen too many multi syllabic words...


----------



## Soupnazi630

del said:


> you're a real piece of shit



Agreed


----------



## Soupnazi630

G.T. said:


> If a fool is "finding himself" at age 53, there's an automatic FAIL built into his thinking and his blatant insecurity.
> 
> Homey is 54 and makes photoshops for his political fodder. Virgin?



Probably.

He's also someone constantly ridiculed for being dumb and posts his nonsense to feel better.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.



Yeah, it is pretty funny observing them so obsessed with coming here to 'Debunk' all Conspiracy Theories. I just look at it like there must still be a tiny spark of doubt and curiosity left in em. Big Brother hasn't crushed that completely yet. I mean they sure are here a lot, no? Some of em actually feel compelled to come here to defend him. I guess they feel they're even being heroic coming here to dutifully defend their Big Brother's honor. They believe they're on the side of good and righteousness. Something bizarre like that. But we've had these discussions before. Some are likely paid Government Internet Trolls. But others are just good old fashioned obedient Sheep. The Forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's all just theory. It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.


Question other posters too.

Some have been caught attempting to lie and mislead by purposely posting cropped photos then misrepresenting what they show, like *paulitician* did recently. Kinda shits all over his claims that his motivation is to get to the truth of anything.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well, the professional wannabe conspiracy nuts gotta have some kind of evidence, even if they do have to make it up.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Capstone said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind a friendly piece of constructive criticism, but since you're apparently beginning to 'lose the audience' so to speak, I think you should google "fart euphemisms" and start mixing it up for a change.
> 
> For instance, instead of "6 farts in a row from the paid trolls", you could say something like: A crack splitter, an acid rainmaker, a bottom belch, a cheek flapper, a methane chem-trail, and a panty stainer in succession from the paid trolls.
> 
> 
> Keep it fresh.
Click to expand...


good advise,got to mix it up some.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is pretty funny observing them so obsessed with coming here to 'Debunk' all Conspiracy Theories. I just look at it like there must still be a tiny spark of doubt and curiosity left in em. Big Brother hasn't crushed that completely yet. I mean they sure are here a lot, no? Some of em actually feel compelled to come here to defend him. I guess they feel they're even being heroic coming here to dutifully defend their Big Brother's honor. They believe they're on the side of good and righteousness. Something bizarre like that. But we've had these discussions before. Some are likely paid Government Internet Trolls. But others are just good old fashioned obedient Sheep. The Forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's all just theory. It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.
Click to expand...


Gomer Pyle Ollie,,candyass,dawgshit,Uncensored, rat in the ass and the newest one soupnazi are all paid trolls.

They give it away in the fact they devote their entire  lives to coming here trolling the boards night and day and when cornered with facts they cant refute,they evade them and change the subject and  post lies to try and save face in defeat.

THATS  the trypical behavioir of paid internet trolls.

Candyass,Gomer Pyle Ollie,Uncensored,and soupnazi are beyond any doubt paid government trolls.

Its not just this site they come and troll at,they post on MANY other message boards as well their lies and propaganda defending the lies of government corruption to no end. 

To go to SEVERAL message boards like they do and troll night and day posting lies all the time constantly like they do,thats a dead give away right there.Nobody has THAT much time on their hands to go around posting lies like they do everyday constantly unless of course they are getting paid for it.

people like G.T and freedom becki for instance though,they're not.They seldom ever venture into this section and they dont post lies constantly when confronted with facts they cant refute.They either leave or come back with just one liner insults to feel better about themselves.thats just the typical behaviour of brainwashed sheep in denial.


----------



## Montrovant

I love when 9/11 talks about people devoting all their time to the conspiracy theory section when the majority of their posts are elsewhere.


----------



## Capstone

Someone just roasted the Jockeys in here.


----------



## daws101

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> Question other posters too.
> 
> Some have been caught attempting to lie and mislead by purposely posting cropped photos then misrepresenting what they show, like *paulitician* did recently. Kinda shits all over his claims that his motivation is to get to the truth of anything.
Click to expand...

rap on!


----------



## Capstone

Someone just stepped on a duck in here.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> I love when 9/11 talks about people devoting all their time to the conspiracy theory section when the majority of their posts are elsewhere.


not being able to read is a major factor in why he "thinks" that!


----------



## daws101

someone just did the call of the brown trout in here!


----------



## Capstone

Someone just singed the carpet in here.


----------



## daws101

someone just let the air out of their hemorrhoids in here.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> someone just did the call of the brown trout in here!


 
Look at whose post that followed. 

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is pretty funny observing them so obsessed with coming here to 'Debunk' all Conspiracy Theories. I just look at it like there must still be a tiny spark of doubt and curiosity left in em. Big Brother hasn't crushed that completely yet. I mean they sure are here a lot, no? Some of em actually feel compelled to come here to defend him. I guess they feel they're even being heroic coming here to dutifully defend their Big Brother's honor. They believe they're on the side of good and righteousness. Something bizarre like that. But we've had these discussions before. Some are likely paid Government Internet Trolls. But others are just good old fashioned obedient Sheep. The Forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's all just theory. It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer Pyle Ollie,,candyass,dawgshit,Uncensored, rat in the ass and the newest one soupnazi are all paid trolls.
> 
> They give it away in the fact they devote their entire  lives to coming here trolling the boards night and day and when cornered with facts they cant refute,they evade them and change the subject and  post lies to try and save face in defeat.
> 
> THATS  the trypical behavioir of paid internet trolls.
> 
> Candyass,Gomer Pyle Ollie,Uncensored,and soupnazi are beyond any doubt paid government trolls.
> 
> Its not just this site they come and troll at,they post on MANY other message boards as well their lies and propaganda defending the lies of government corruption to no end.
> 
> To go to SEVERAL message boards like they do and troll night and day posting lies all the time constantly like they do,thats a dead give away right there.Nobody has THAT much time on their hands to go around posting lies like they do everyday constantly unless of course they are getting paid for it.
> 
> people like G.T and freedom becki for instance though,they're not.They seldom ever venture into this section and they dont post lies constantly when confronted with facts they cant refute.They either leave or come back with just one liner insults to feel better about themselves.thats just the typical behaviour of brainwashed sheep in denial.
Click to expand...


I want chickenlittle911 to come out of hiding and show me just one other message board where i have posted about conspiracy theories. That is one other board that is still in existence. And please tell me what name I use on that board...
Because besides the one board I'm an admin on I don't post anywhere else.....haven't the time.... Ask any Mod or admin how that works......And I know 911shitforbrains has never been on the board I admin because I've never had to neg anyone there.

And yes 911shitforbrains, we know you are reading this....


----------



## Capstone

Someone's voice just changed in here, but his breath stayed the same.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at 3:31 pm today gomer Ollie just shitted all over the floor.


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is amazing here is that you know this even though you haven't a shred of evidence saying so....Simply amazing.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> There were markings on the back of a place mat in a Chinese restaurant in Houston, that when viewed while looking though a glass of water with purple food coloring, form the outline of the Persian numeral 6 and 3. Obviously this refers to numerology in the Southern Andes and points to the lost Hindu city of Karishima. Thus PROVING that George W. Bush personally set explosive charges in the WTC and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> It's all so simple....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well why didn't you say so sooner........
Click to expand...





Ollie......you are more full of shit than any member on this whole message board!! You're a paid hack and everybody knows it who is not amongst the hopelessly duped. You're good at what you do though......gotta say that. You don't miss a beat.


But nobody could live to your age and be that fucking naïve.


----------



## skookerasbil

9/11.....sent you a PM.


----------



## skookerasbil

9/11 inside job said:


> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.





9/11......if you study this Ollie guy closely, he's all over every single thread in here and only in here = a paid hack to debunk conspiracies.

The GT guy......Ive come across him in other forums......embraces the msm party line every time. Propagandists feast off guys like him......and there are many.


Something fascinating about both of these meatheads........both post up avatars of themselves from selfies. And they call us mental cases.


----------



## G.T.

You dont know me on any other forums you fucking weird assed fuck boy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11......if you study this Ollie guy closely, he's all over every single thread in here and only in here = a paid hack to debunk conspiracies.
> 
> The GT guy......Ive come across him in other forums......embraces the msm party line every time. Propagandists feast off guys like him......and there are many.
> 
> 
> Something fascinating about both of these meatheads........both post up avatars of themselves from selfies. And they call us mental cases.
Click to expand...



Oh I knew that about Gomer Pyle Ollie YEARS ago that he is a paid government hack.

Just like you have with G.T,I've come across Gomer Ollie and other forums as well.Paid propagandist written all over him.
This is the first time I have come across paid troll G.T. so wasnt sure about him.thanks for the heads up.one more paid hack troll to add to my ignore list.


----------



## G.T.

Lol suckin each other off doesnt pass for intelligence, unfortunately for the paranoid.

Also- kook doesnt know me anywhere else, so youre boys with an abject liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> There were markings on the back of a place mat in a Chinese restaurant in Houston, that when viewed while looking though a glass of water with purple food coloring, form the outline of the Persian numeral 6 and 3. Obviously this refers to numerology in the Southern Andes and points to the lost Hindu city of Karishima. Thus PROVING that George W. Bush personally set explosive charges in the WTC and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> It's all so simple....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well why didn't you say so sooner........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie......you are more full of shit than any member on this whole message board!! You're a paid hack and everybody knows it who is not amongst the hopelessly duped. You're good at what you do though......gotta say that. You don't miss a beat.
> 
> 
> But nobody could live to your age and be that fucking naïve.
Click to expand...




Yeah Gomer advertises so easy that he is a paid government hack.have you run into candyass by chance? He is best friends with Gomer,they are both the biggest paid govenment trolls i have encotuntered that post at other forums,they are lone time good pals obviously.


----------



## G.T.

Rimjobsaystwat?


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WRONG!!!!!!!
> 
> There were markings on the back of a place mat in a Chinese restaurant in Houston, that when viewed while looking though a glass of water with purple food coloring, form the outline of the Persian numeral 6 and 3. Obviously this refers to numerology in the Southern Andes and points to the lost Hindu city of Karishima. Thus PROVING that George W. Bush personally set explosive charges in the WTC and 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> It's all so simple....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well why didn't you say so sooner........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie......you are more full of shit than any member on this whole message board!! You're a paid hack and everybody knows it who is not amongst the hopelessly duped. You're good at what you do though......gotta say that. You don't miss a beat.
> 
> 
> But nobody could live to your age and be that fucking naïve.
Click to expand...


Prove that you are right then.....You have not presented one bit of proof that the shootings in Sandy Hook were anything but a lone nutcase....
You got people like 911shitforbrains who refuses to debate anyone because he's had his ass handed to him so many times. And you've got not one piece of court admissible evidence...

In simple terms you've got nothing....And I sure wish i was paid for this but check my posts dumbass, Most are in the coffee shop or Politics....And on top of that I'm the Admin for another board where we have a Conspiracy area but no one uses it.... But you think I get paid to m=come in these one or two threads at a time...

learn something about me and you'll also find that I spend more time dealing (As a volunteer) with veterans groups than I spend on your piss ant stupidity.


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> a paid hack to debunk conspiracies.


Anytime anyone posts this, you might as well just tattoo "irrational conspiracy nut" on their forehead.

I can't believe how much you guys either don't think thru how much sense that makes or how much you overestimate how much the government gives a shit about your little lives.


----------



## MisterBeale

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing.......who cares about training EMT response when they don't even let them within 100 yards of the school with more than 2 dozen people shot up???



I don't remember. . . Did ANY EMT take the wounded out?


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> now 6 farts in a row from the paid trolls.
> 
> 6 since dawgshit thanked  fellow troll G.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11......if you study this Ollie guy closely, he's all over every single thread in here and only in here = a paid hack to debunk conspiracies.
> 
> The GT guy......Ive come across him in other forums......embraces the msm party line every time. Propagandists feast off guys like him......and there are many.
> 
> 
> Something fascinating about both of these meatheads........both post up avatars of themselves from selfies. And they call us mental cases.
Click to expand...


A simple search of Ollie's posts shows what kind of idiot you are. 

That's for those who aren't already familiar with Ollie's posts outside this section of the board, of course.


----------



## MisterBeale

I just had to ask, because that was the first glaring problem I found wrong with the report.  I would like to see this school "psychologists" license.  I would like to know if what they say is true about it. . . 

Pretty good summation here.

http://nodisinfo.com/Home/sandy-hook-what-we-know-for-sure/


And of course, that snow job fairy tale incomplete with any verifiable fact we have been awaiting with baited breath. . . 
http://www.ct.gov/csao/lib/csao/Sandy_Hook_Final_Report.pdf



> Consistent with Public Act 13-311, [10] exceptions to the state Freedom of Information Act [11] and C.G.S. Sec. 17a-101k(a) [12] this report will not list the names of the twenty children killed in Sandy Hook Elementary School, nor will it recite 911 calls made from within the school on that morning or describe information provided by witnesses who were in the classrooms or heard what was occurring in the classrooms.



Gee, thanks for the details.  So much more believable.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....

You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....

But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...

Un fucking believable...........


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey 9/11.....went out to my Mustang tonight and tried to finesse my 12G into my glove compartment......... for the fuck of it.

Didn't fit.


Newtown gunman spent more than 150 rounds, killed victims within 5 minutes | Fox News


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey 9/11......not one single parent was allowed to ID their own kid. Not one. Guess it happens all the time.




Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!


The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!


One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.


A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.


Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.


A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!


No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.


An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.


600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.


Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK


Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.


Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK


Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK 


The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.





*EDIT>> PS....I have spent my life in the field of autism. Almost 30 years as an administrator in an 90 million dollar agency in New York. The first bizarre part of the whole event.....to me......was seeing the spot the car was parked in just outside the front door. I have read this nowhere else on the internet. An autistic kid behaving in such an unconventional manner ( not using a marked spot to park in ) is so highly improbable, my radar went WAAAAAY up for the first time with one of these type events. Then.......dozens of other "facts" that to this day are unexplained. For those out there that are a bit more curious at seeking the truth......I submit that you all need to very seriously consider the authenticity of the information you receive from conventional sources and realize too that there are other people out there who cannot leave their house in the morning without desperately clinging to the official media story ( you can guess on this thread who that may be) <<EDIT*


----------



## skookerasbil

For those who feel just a bit uneasy with simply taking your bat and ball and going home after the msm gives the official story >>>>

Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy


----------



## SteadyMercury

> Psychologists suggest that conspiracy theories often serve as a crutch for emotionally needy people, allowing them to feel good about themselves for seeing truth where others don't. They believe the world is being taken over by hidden forces, that an apocalyptic battle is at hand and now is the time for heroes to act


You guys are my heroes. Thanks for saving us from the hidden forces.


----------



## skookerasbil

SteadyMercury said:


> Psychologists suggest that conspiracy theories often serve as a crutch for emotionally needy people, allowing them to feel good about themselves for seeing truth where others don't. They believe the world is being taken over by hidden forces, that an apocalyptic battle is at hand and now is the time for heroes to act
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are my heroes. Thanks for saving us from the hidden forces.
Click to expand...



Well.....I'll admit.....the matrix is a comfy  place to spend your life.


----------



## skookerasbil

Booking a reservation for the movie called Reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## MisterBeale

SFC Ollie said:


> SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....
> 
> You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....
> 
> But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...
> 
> Un fucking believable...........



Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there Ollie.  Let's not be hostile or throw out the Ad hominem at each other.  There is no need to make specious claims or project and assume what we think each other may or may not believe.

What I am sure of, is that the government report proves absolutely nothing.  We are TOLD things, this is true.  We are told that they have had access to inside the school.  But the school was demolished before the report was released. . . . so, no one can really verify if that is so, can we?

Perhaps you are right, perhaps this guy is an internet joker.  But what is posted at his site is what has already been posted all around the web.  It has already been established to be as credible among the main in society as the MSM sources.  There are a couple of points I am not sure I agree with, but most of them, yeah, they are a given at this point.  If you understand that all of our media is controlled by just eight corporations, and that these corporations meet with political leaders at the Pratt house in New York to steer policy, then you aren't naive.  If you don't understand this, than you are easily led to believe what ever media wants you to believe.

I'm skeptical Ollie, of everything.  Don't just assume that because I posted the First source, I necessarily believe everything posted in it.  OTH, don't believe the I post the official source to discredit the first.  I like to research ALL sides of a story and remain open to new information.  You should know me well enough to know that by now.  

I don't claim to know what the truth is.  What I do believe, is that the history that is being concocted, by the corporate media, in conjunction with the establishment, is probably not a full picture of what is going on.  If it were, they would not dare attempt to use this terrible tragedy for political gain from day one out of the starting gate.  Actually, it was from before day one.  If you do the research, Nancy Pelosi had the legislation written up a month prior.   Thankfully, I'm not the only American that is smarter and more courageous than they give us credit for.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW8tVWtrQeM]Beautiful Rant By Adam Curry About How Fake the Sandy Hook Shooting Is, The No Agenda Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

As badly as it pains me to say this, in terms of arriving at a respectable consensus on the Sandy Hook tragedy (even among those predisposed to be skeptical of the official narrative), I have very little faith in the avenues available to the general public. 

In my opinion, the best we could do, as a movement, would be to identify as many potential motives as possible, and raise our voices in direct opposition to all apparent efforts to serve those motives. We should do our damnedest _within the law_ to see to it that this possible 'psyop' doesn't have its intended effects. Only then would its planners think twice before pulling off another one in the future.


----------



## candycorn

SFC Ollie said:


> SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....
> 
> You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....
> 
> But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...
> 
> Un fucking believable...........



How you continue to deal with these morons is incredible...


----------



## skookerasbil

Capstone said:


> As badly as it pains me to say this, in terms of arriving at a respectable consensus on the Sandy Hook tragedy (even among those predisposed to be skeptical of the official narrative), I have very little faith in the avenues available to the general public.
> 
> In my opinion, the best we could do, as a movement, would be to identify as many potential motives as possible, and raise our voices in direct opposition to all apparent efforts to serve those motives. We should do our damnedest _within the law_ to see to it that this possible 'psyop' doesn't have its intended effects. Only then would its planners think twice before pulling off another one in the future.





Outstanding post my friend......and you are 100% correct.


It is a matter of exposing people to the truth one at a time. Most, like the zombies on this thread, are just beyond gone, thus, you don't waste your time. Interestingly, it appears as if it is the younger generation that is becoming more and more skeptical of the "official" media accounts, and Sandy Hook was definitely part of that.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....
> 
> You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....
> 
> But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...
> 
> Un fucking believable...........



Typical CT behavior. They reject anything which does not feed their lunacy while subscribing to anything which does. If they could apply their cynicism to their CT beliefs they would laugh at their silliness ... as most norms do.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!


DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?



The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!

You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.


One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.

I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.

A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.

One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....


Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.

Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.


A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!

I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...

No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.

Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...


An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.

OK.

600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.

You think not? Because you haven't seen them?

Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK

Please provide video of this race track.


Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.

I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.


Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK

I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.

Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK

Yes and?


The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.

Debunked. Look closer....


----------



## SFC Ollie

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....
> 
> You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....
> 
> But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...
> 
> Un fucking believable...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you continue to deal with these morons is incredible...
Click to expand...


I get bored sometimes and they do provide some comic relief.....


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Hey 9/11......not one single parent was allowed to ID their own kid. Not one. Guess it happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT>> PS....I have spent my life in the field of autism. Almost 30 years as an administrator in an 90 million dollar agency in New York. The first bizarre part of the whole event.....to me......was seeing the spot the car was parked in just outside the front door. I have read this nowhere else on the internet. An autistic kid behaving in such an unconventional manner ( not using a marked spot to park in ) is so highly improbable, my radar went WAAAAAY up for the first time with one of these type events. Then.......dozens of other "facts" that to this day are unexplained. For those out there that are a bit more curious at seeking the truth......I submit that you all need to very seriously consider the authenticity of the information you receive from conventional sources and realize too that there are other people out there who cannot leave their house in the morning without desperately clinging to the official media story ( you can guess on this thread who that may be) <<EDIT*



Nothing to see here Sheep. Move along.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I get it......a huge majority of the people just cant escape the matrix. Some, like those who always gravitate to this forum trying to do the debunk thing, desperately cling to the matrix. I used to be exactly like these meatheads Ollie and GT........automatically buy the official reports EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I get it why people do......its some really terrifying stuff.
> 
> Im not at all sure about this illuminati thing but what I am sure about is that the symbolism surrounding it sure does show up in a lot of places where fucked up things have occurred. What I am also sure about is that Sandy Hook, as officially reported, definitely did not happen. You have to have a plate in your head or be otherwise dim to think Newtown happened as "they" say it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is pretty funny observing them so obsessed with coming here to 'Debunk' all Conspiracy Theories. I just look at it like there must still be a tiny spark of doubt and curiosity left in em. Big Brother hasn't crushed that completely yet. I mean they sure are here a lot, no? Some of em actually feel compelled to come here to defend him. I guess they feel they're even being heroic coming here to dutifully defend their Big Brother's honor. They believe they're on the side of good and righteousness. Something bizarre like that. But we've had these discussions before. Some are likely paid Government Internet Trolls. But others are just good old fashioned obedient Sheep. The Forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's all just theory. It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer Pyle Ollie,,candyass,dawgshit,Uncensored, rat in the ass and the newest one soupnazi are all paid trolls.
> 
> They give it away in the fact they devote their entire  lives to coming here trolling the boards night and day and when cornered with facts they cant refute,they evade them and change the subject and  post lies to try and save face in defeat.
> 
> THATS  the trypical behavioir of paid internet trolls.
> 
> Candyass,Gomer Pyle Ollie,Uncensored,and soupnazi are beyond any doubt paid government trolls.
> 
> Its not just this site they come and troll at,they post on MANY other message boards as well their lies and propaganda defending the lies of government corruption to no end.
> 
> To go to SEVERAL message boards like they do and troll night and day posting lies all the time constantly like they do,thats a dead give away right there.Nobody has THAT much time on their hands to go around posting lies like they do everyday constantly unless of course they are getting paid for it.
> 
> people like G.T and freedom becki for instance though,they're not.They seldom ever venture into this section and they dont post lies constantly when confronted with facts they cant refute.They either leave or come back with just one liner insults to feel better about themselves.thats just the typical behaviour of brainwashed sheep in denial.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i'm sure a couple of em could be paid Government Internet Trolls. That wouldn't be too surprising these days. The Government does employ such Trolls. But most are just obedient Sheep. Like Ollie for example, the Military beat & broke him like a dog. Pleasing his Master is all he knows. I actually kinda feel bad for Sheep like him. 

And I do have to laugh when they try to get all high & mighty. They hop up on their high horses to preach the word of Big Brother. They try to shame people into silence & obedience. All that stupid "You Hate Children!!!" and "You Hate America!!!" shite. They really do feel they're on the side of good and righteousness. But in reality they're not. Their Government lies to them 24/7. And it's a Conspiracy 'Theories' Forum anyway. It's all about discussing theories. And l think with some of em, there is still a tiny bit of doubt and curiosity left. I think that's why some of em keep coming here to hang on my every word. Obviously they'll never admit it though. Anyway, hang in there. Never stop questioning Big Brother.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Now now Pauline, never once have I said that you hate children or that you hate America....

I have said that you were stupid, and you never disappoint us in proving it..

Now if you ever have any actual proof against the Government I'll be glad to hear it or see it...

But so far we've seen opinions and coincidences, and faked photos.... But you would never use those would you?


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> at 3:31 pm today gomer Ollie just shitted all over the floor.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> I just had to ask, because that was the first glaring problem I found wrong with the report.  I would like to see this school "psychologists" license.  I would like to know if what they say is true about it. . .
> 
> Pretty good summation here.
> 
> http://nodisinfo.com/Home/sandy-hook-what-we-know-for-sure/
> 
> 
> And of course, that snow job fairy tale incomplete with any verifiable fact we have been awaiting with baited breath. . .
> http://www.ct.gov/csao/lib/csao/Sandy_Hook_Final_Report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consistent with Public Act 13-311, [10] exceptions to the state Freedom of Information Act [11] and C.G.S. Sec. 17a-101k(a) [12] this report will not list the names of the twenty children killed in Sandy Hook Elementary School, nor will it recite 911 calls made from within the school on that morning or describe information provided by witnesses who were in the classrooms or heard what was occurring in the classrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks for the details.  So much more believable.
Click to expand...

speaking of irrational conspiracy nuts!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is pretty funny observing them so obsessed with coming here to 'Debunk' all Conspiracy Theories. I just look at it like there must still be a tiny spark of doubt and curiosity left in em. Big Brother hasn't crushed that completely yet. I mean they sure are here a lot, no? Some of em actually feel compelled to come here to defend him. I guess they feel they're even being heroic coming here to dutifully defend their Big Brother's honor. They believe they're on the side of good and righteousness. Something bizarre like that. But we've had these discussions before. Some are likely paid Government Internet Trolls. But others are just good old fashioned obedient Sheep. The Forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's all just theory. It's people getting together to question Big Brother. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomer Pyle Ollie,,candyass,dawgshit,Uncensored, rat in the ass and the newest one soupnazi are all paid trolls.
> 
> They give it away in the fact they devote their entire  lives to coming here trolling the boards night and day and when cornered with facts they cant refute,they evade them and change the subject and  post lies to try and save face in defeat.
> 
> THATS  the trypical behavioir of paid internet trolls.
> 
> Candyass,Gomer Pyle Ollie,Uncensored,and soupnazi are beyond any doubt paid government trolls.
> 
> Its not just this site they come and troll at,they post on MANY other message boards as well their lies and propaganda defending the lies of government corruption to no end.
> 
> To go to SEVERAL message boards like they do and troll night and day posting lies all the time constantly like they do,thats a dead give away right there.Nobody has THAT much time on their hands to go around posting lies like they do everyday constantly unless of course they are getting paid for it.
> 
> people like G.T and freedom becki for instance though,they're not.They seldom ever venture into this section and they dont post lies constantly when confronted with facts they cant refute.They either leave or come back with just one liner insults to feel better about themselves.thats just the typical behaviour of brainwashed sheep in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm sure a couple of em could be paid Government Internet Trolls. That wouldn't be too surprising these days. The Government does employ such Trolls. But most are just obedient Sheep. Like Ollie for example, the Military beat & broke him like a dog. Pleasing his Master is all he knows. I actually kinda feel bad for Sheep like him.
> 
> And I do have to laugh when they try to get all high & mighty. They hop up on their high horses to preach the word of Big Brother. They try to shame people into silence & obedience. All that stupid "You Hate Children!!!" and "You Hate America!!!" shite. They really do feel they're on the side of good and righteousness. But in reality they're not. Their Government lies to them 24/7. And it's a Conspiracy 'Theories' Forum anyway. It's all about discussing theories. And l think with some of em, there is still a tiny bit of doubt and curiosity left. I think that's why some of em keep coming here to hang on my every word. Obviously they'll never admit it though. Anyway, hang in there. Never stop questioning Big Brother.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO MisterBeale believes some internet joker who makes a lot of statements claiming he has proof, and claimed the official report that was released is total BS....
> 
> You know the official report written by people who had access to the inside of the school and the shooters house. the people that had the real evidence that they have pictures of. The people who actually talked to all the eyewitnesses, all those who survived that is.....
> 
> But the nutcase who claims the kids weren't real and the parents were actors is believable...
> 
> Un fucking believable...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there Ollie.  Let's not be hostile or throw out the Ad hominem at each other.  There is no need to make specious claims or project and assume what we think each other may or may not believe.
> 
> What I am sure of, is that the government report proves absolutely nothing.  We are TOLD things, this is true.  We are told that they have had access to inside the school.  But the school was demolished before the report was released. . . . so, no one can really verify if that is so, can we?
> 
> Perhaps you are right, perhaps this guy is an internet joker.  But what is posted at his site is what has already been posted all around the web.  It has already been established to be as credible among the main in society as the MSM sources.  There are a couple of points I am not sure I agree with, but most of them, yeah, they are a given at this point.  If you understand that all of our media is controlled by just eight corporations, and that these corporations meet with political leaders at the Pratt house in New York to steer policy, then you aren't naive.  If you don't understand this, than you are easily led to believe what ever media wants you to believe.
> 
> I'm skeptical Ollie, of everything.  Don't just assume that because I posted the First source, I necessarily believe everything posted in it.  OTH, don't believe the I post the official source to discredit the first.  I like to research ALL sides of a story and remain open to new information.  You should know me well enough to know that by now.
> 
> I don't claim to know what the truth is.  What I do believe, is that the history that is being concocted, by the corporate media, in conjunction with the establishment, is probably not a full picture of what is going on.  If it were, they would not dare attempt to use this terrible tragedy for political gain from day one out of the starting gate.  Actually, it was from before day one.  If you do the research, Nancy Pelosi had the legislation written up a month prior.   Thankfully, I'm not the only American that is smarter and more courageous than they give us credit for.
Click to expand...


Yeah ... Carlin was a comedian and The Matrix was a sci-fi MOVIE. 
It's time you CTs get off your high horses and have your reality checked by a professional.


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?
> 
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> You think not? Because you haven't seen them?
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> Please provide video of this race track.
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> Yes and?
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> Debunked. Look closer....



What is shockingly exposed by your point-by-point destruction of these CT "facts" is the unadulterated BS and outright fabrications CTs must cling to just so they can inject themselves into and be the hero of the story. Some of these guys evidently have never spent a day with their feet on the ground.


----------



## Rockland

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?
> 
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> You think not? Because you haven't seen them?
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> Please provide video of this race track.
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> Yes and?
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> Debunked. Look closer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is shockingly exposed by your point-by-point destruction of these CT "facts" is the unadulterated BS and outright fabrications CTs must cling to just so they can inject themselves into and be the hero of the story. Some of these guys evidently have never spent a day with their feet on the ground.
Click to expand...


Skooks has no interest in actually having an honest debate.  He's a troll, a ghoul, or both.


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?
> 
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> You think not? Because you haven't seen them?
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> Please provide video of this race track.
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> Yes and?
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> Debunked. Look closer....





Yikes s0n.....you're in deep.


And ps.......philosophy is gay.


----------



## Rockland

^ Like I was saying...


----------



## SAYIT

Rockland said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?
> 
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> You think not? Because you haven't seen them?
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> Please provide video of this race track.
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> Yes and?
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> Debunked. Look closer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is shockingly exposed by your point-by-point destruction of these CT "facts" is the unadulterated BS and outright fabrications CTs must cling to just so they can inject themselves into and be the hero of the story. Some of these guys evidently have never spent a day with their feet on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skooks has no interest in actually having an honest debate.  He's a troll, a ghoul, or both.
Click to expand...


QUOTE=SKANKYBILL
Yikes s0n.....you're in deep.
And ps.......philosophy is gay. 

QUOTE: SAYIT
Woo. Just minutes after Rock posts about your trollish nature you jump in to support his point. Way to go. Princess.


----------



## skookerasbil

Like I said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!

And I guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because ONE video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>

Sandy Hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on YouTube | National Post


What is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe EVERYTHING that the government tells them. EVERYTHING. No elaboration necessary. These people watch NBC News at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.


So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>

Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy



These are also excellent vids/articles >>>


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-9i20HESX8]Adam Lanza...Did he really exist - YouTube[/ame]


Co-creating Our New Earth : Sandy Hook Shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??

Sandy Hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - Story - World - 3 News


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Now now Pauline, never once have I said that you hate children or that you hate America....
> 
> I have said that you were stupid, and you never disappoint us in proving it..
> 
> Now if you ever have any actual proof against the Government I'll be glad to hear it or see it...
> 
> But so far we've seen opinions and coincidences, and faked photos.... But you would never use those would you?



There could never be enough proof for people like you. I'm afraid you're too far gone now. So just keep on pleasing your Master there little doggy. I understand that's all you know.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Like I said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!
> 
> And I guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because ONE video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>
> 
> Sandy Hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on YouTube | National Post
> 
> 
> What is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe EVERYTHING that the government tells them. EVERYTHING. No elaboration necessary. These people watch NBC News at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.
> 
> 
> So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>
> 
> Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> These are also excellent vids/articles >>>
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza...Did he really exist - YouTube
> 
> 
> Co-creating Our New Earth : Sandy Hook Shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??
> 
> Sandy Hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - Story - World - 3 News



Yeah, he's a Ghost. Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Like I said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!
> 
> And I guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because ONE video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>
> 
> Sandy Hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on YouTube | National Post
> 
> 
> What is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe EVERYTHING that the government tells them. EVERYTHING. No elaboration necessary. These people watch NBC News at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.
> 
> 
> So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>
> 
> Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> These are also excellent vids/articles >>>
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza...Did he really exist - YouTube
> 
> 
> Co-creating Our New Earth : Sandy Hook Shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??
> 
> Sandy Hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - Story - World - 3 News



And there again is part of the problem....Why can't you find any real evidence about what happened that day? because the internet is so full of Bullshit from the conspiracy assholes.... Look up Sandy Hook and there are pages and pages of conspiracy BS And it starts right after the few news stories about remembrance services.....
Like a video of a woman who searches for a name but not in Newtown.
Or the second site that claimed there was no rifle found in the building.

What can I say when you have nothing but dis-information to present as evidence.


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and not one single solitary EMS worker was allowed within 100 yards of the school. Hmmmm......sounds reasonable. In fact, helicopters were hovering overhead at the school when the first EMS units were contacted. I suppose that happens most everyday!!!
> 
> 
> DO tell, Who brought out the two children who died enroute or at the Hospital? Who brought out the two wounded adults who survived?
> 
> 
> 
> The interview of the CME......clearly legit!!
> 
> You maybe have proof it wasn't?  That's proof not opinion.
> 
> 
> One of the richest school districts in the United States.......no video whatsoever of this kid entering the school.
> 
> I have no Idea if it is one of the richest school districts or not, where did this information come from?  And while you are looking for that give us a rundown on what video surveillance was in use at the school.
> 
> A 150 pound kid carries 3-4 weapons and at least 180 rounds of ammo ( see CME statement ) with him and carries this out with a kill rate that is 60% higher than any other mass shooting all within 5 minutes. A 150 pound autistic kid......with zero special military type training and nobody but nobody ever saw him at a gun range.
> 
> One Ar 15 Weight with 30 round magazine is less than 9 pounds. 2 pistols, and even 500 rounds of ammo.....I'd say a 10 year old could carry it.....
> 
> 
> Victoria Soto has a FACEBOOK page 4 days before the day of the shootings......it was a RIP page.
> 
> Face book pages can have their names changed with the original date. Got any proof the page was shown beforehand? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> A neighbor who supposedly rescued about a dozen kids changes his story of the events not once, but three times!!!!
> 
> I've heard people describe the same combat action at least 5 different ways...
> 
> No video of Lanza trying to purchase a weapon in a Ct. gun store the Tuesday before the shooting.
> 
> Does the store have a video system? Who says he was there, and why would he need another weapon he had his mothers...
> 
> 
> An autistic kid destroys a hard drive on his computer but not a page of any kind of manifesto.
> 
> OK.
> 
> 600 students in the school.......not a single interview of any other parents in the school to see how this tragedy effected them.
> 
> You think not? Because you haven't seen them?
> 
> Dozens of people marching in a circle at the fire house......in the front door........out the back door.......in the front door.........out the back door. OK
> 
> Please provide video of this race track.
> 
> 
> Zero photos of the crimes aftermath.
> 
> I for one do not care to see 20 dead kids. You some kind of sicko? Don't bother answering that.
> 
> 
> Zero photographic evidence of 600 children being evacuated from the school. OK
> 
> I do seem to remember seeing Pics or video of kids being moved away from the building. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Official report states that the school administrators ran ROWARDS the shooter to investigate when they were gunned down!!! OK
> 
> Yes and?
> 
> 
> The single released photo of the Parker family shows the 6 year old little blonde girl on the fathers lap.......but one problem. She has no legs.
> 
> Debunked. Look closer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes s0n.....you're in deep.
> 
> 
> And ps.......philosophy is gay.
Click to expand...

if that's true then your philosophy is also gay ....


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Like I said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!
> 
> And I guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because ONE video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>
> 
> Sandy Hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on YouTube | National Post
> 
> 
> What is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe EVERYTHING that the government tells them. EVERYTHING. No elaboration necessary. These people watch NBC News at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.
> 
> 
> So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>
> 
> Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> These are also excellent vids/articles >>>
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza...Did he really exist - YouTube
> 
> 
> Co-creating Our New Earth : Sandy Hook Shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??
> 
> Sandy Hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - Story - World - 3 News


that clip just reeks of credibility.....not!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Pauline, never once have I said that you hate children or that you hate America....
> 
> I have said that you were stupid, and you never disappoint us in proving it..
> 
> Now if you ever have any actual proof against the Government I'll be glad to hear it or see it...
> 
> But so far we've seen opinions and coincidences, and faked photos.... But you would never use those would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There could never be enough proof for people like you. I'm afraid you're too far gone now. So just keep on pleasing your Master there little doggy. I understand that's all you know.
Click to expand...

(place irony here)


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Pauline, never once have I said that you hate children or that you hate America....
> 
> I have said that you were stupid, and you never disappoint us in proving it..
> 
> Now if you ever have any actual proof against the Government I'll be glad to hear it or see it...
> 
> But so far we've seen opinions and coincidences, and faked photos.... But you would never use those would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There could never be enough proof for people like you. I'm afraid you're too far gone now. So just keep on pleasing your Master there little doggy. I understand that's all you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (place irony here)
Click to expand...


It's obvious that Pauline never served in the military. Or at least never made it out of basic....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could never be enough proof for people like you. I'm afraid you're too far gone now. So just keep on pleasing your Master there little doggy. I understand that's all you know.
> 
> 
> 
> (place irony here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that Pauline never served in the military. Or at least never made it out of basic....
Click to expand...

your first thought was the correct one....


----------



## skookerasbil

For the hopelessly duped, the "proof" is when the anchor comes on the boob and gives us the story of the "official report".


----------



## SFC Ollie

You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.


shit is all he's got!


----------



## skookerasbil

Hmmmm......kinda interesting how desperate a couple of people in here are to cling to the official story despite millions of people who find a high degree of fuckedupedness surrounding Sandy Hook. Zero curiosity.


Hmmmmmmm..........





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOiwDafMCbU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOiwDafMCbU[/ame]


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Hmmmm......kinda interesting how desperate a couple of people in here are to cling to the official story despite millions of people who find a high degree of fuckedupedness surrounding Sandy Hook. Zero curiosity.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube


talk about making shit up!
a few tin nuts sack scattered around the planet does not millions make.


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.






You are exactly right asshole!!! Gee......what a genius.

Never said I did prove anything.......and that's the whole problem with all of this stuff on Sandy Hook. A media that is up everybody's ass always asked no questions.......they accepted the official story, took their bat and ball and went home. No questions.


Some people simply cannot accept the fact that False Flag attacks do occur. There have been many.


For example.........  Phantoms in the Gulf of Tonkin | Joe Crubaugh


----------



## SFC Ollie

But this isn't about Tonkin.... Is it.... That is a whole other subject. And even that isn;'t exactly a false flag, but a royal screw up...

Your video makes me sick, I've watched parts of it before but just the first part where Lanza was too weak to carry an Ar15 and 2 pistols is enough to make one laugh..And how much of a shot do you have to be to fire into a group of kids huddled in a corner? It takes about a second to hit a button and eject a magazine and slap in a new one, faster if you've got them taped. I don't know if they were or not.

At any rate your video is again nothing more than uninformed opinion.

Here is the real aftermath of Sandyhook, or at least a small part of it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATv7lfWAcLg]Ravens Angel: Josephine Gay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!
> 
> And I guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because ONE video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>
> 
> Sandy Hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on YouTube | National Post
> 
> 
> What is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe EVERYTHING that the government tells them. EVERYTHING. No elaboration necessary. These people watch NBC News at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.
> 
> 
> So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>
> 
> Police Officer Exposes The Unanswered Questions Of The Sandy Hook Tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> These are also excellent vids/articles >>>
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza...Did he really exist - YouTube
> 
> 
> Co-creating Our New Earth : Sandy Hook Shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??
> 
> Sandy Hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - Story - World - 3 News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there again is part of the problem....Why can't you find any real evidence about what happened that day? because the internet is so full of Bullshit from the conspiracy assholes.... Look up Sandy Hook and there are pages and pages of conspiracy BS And it starts right after the few news stories about remembrance services.....
> Like a video of a woman who searches for a name but not in Newtown.
> Or the second site that claimed there was no rifle found in the building.
> 
> What can I say when you have nothing but dis-information to present as evidence.
Click to expand...


Nah, dis-information is what your beloved Big Brother engages in. It's what he's all about. No one does it more than him.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.



And what have you hopeless Goose Steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the Idiot Box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.


----------



## G.T.

weve proven that youre a lying pussy


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right asshole!!! Gee......what a genius.
> 
> Never said I did prove anything.......and that's the whole problem with all of this stuff on Sandy Hook. A media that is up everybody's ass always asked no questions.......they accepted the official story, took their bat and ball and went home. No questions.
> 
> 
> Some people simply cannot accept the fact that False Flag attacks do occur. There have been many.
> 
> 
> For example.........  Phantoms in the Gulf of Tonkin | Joe Crubaugh
Click to expand...


Ollie will never accept that. He's just too far gone. The Military beat all the curiosity and critical thinking out of him. Now he lives to please his Government Master. Just a beaten-down ole obedient dog at this point. But he's certainly not alone. Most Americans think that way. If the Government and Idiot Box say it, that's good enough for them. And that's that.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you hopeless Goose Steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the Idiot Box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
Click to expand...




Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you hopeless Goose Steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the Idiot Box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.
Click to expand...


Well, i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers have. I'm waiting for anything besides what Government told you and what you saw on the Idiot Box. I'm a patient person.


----------



## MisterBeale

skookerasbil said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> As badly as it pains me to say this, in terms of arriving at a respectable consensus on the Sandy Hook tragedy (even among those predisposed to be skeptical of the official narrative), I have very little faith in the avenues available to the general public.
> 
> In my opinion, the best we could do, as a movement, would be to identify as many potential motives as possible, and raise our voices in direct opposition to all apparent efforts to serve those motives. We should do our damnedest _within the law_ to see to it that this possible 'psyop' doesn't have its intended effects. Only then would its planners think twice before pulling off another one in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding post my friend......and you are 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It is a matter of exposing people to the truth one at a time. Most, like the zombies on this thread, are just beyond gone, thus, you don't waste your time. Interestingly, it appears as if it is the younger generation that is becoming more and more skeptical of the "official" media accounts, and Sandy Hook was definitely part of that.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQFfhqUBacg]The Next Terrorist Attack - What The Mainstream Media Isn't Telling You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> As badly as it pains me to say this, in terms of arriving at a respectable consensus on the Sandy Hook tragedy (even among those predisposed to be skeptical of the official narrative), I have very little faith in the avenues available to the general public.
> 
> In my opinion, the best we could do, as a movement, would be to identify as many potential motives as possible, and raise our voices in direct opposition to all apparent efforts to serve those motives. We should do our damnedest _within the law_ to see to it that this possible 'psyop' doesn't have its intended effects. Only then would its planners think twice before pulling off another one in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding post my friend......and you are 100% correct.
> 
> 
> It is a matter of exposing people to the truth one at a time. Most, like the zombies on this thread, are just beyond gone, thus, you don't waste your time. Interestingly, it appears as if it is the younger generation that is becoming more and more skeptical of the "official" media accounts, and Sandy Hook was definitely part of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQFfhqUBacg]The Next Terrorist Attack - What The Mainstream Media Isn't Telling You - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah, i'll never understand how even the people who acknowledge their Government lies to them on a daily basis, still believe everything that same Government tells them. I think it may be a 'Stockholm Syndrome' situation. They sympathize with their abusive captors. It's bizarre. I'll never get it.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you hopeless Goose Steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the Idiot Box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers have. I'm waiting for anything besides what Government told you and what you saw on the Idiot Box. I'm a patient person.
Click to expand...


You're so patient you believe every conspiracy youtube video that's presented to you.

But everyone else is a goose-stepper with no critical thinking skills who believes everything they see.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i'll never understand how even the people who acknowledge their Government lies to them on a daily basis, still believe everything that same Government tells them. I think it may be a 'Stockholm Syndrome' situation. They sympathize with their abusive captors. It's bizarre. I'll never get it.



Yeah, I'll never understand how even the people who acknowledge pauli lies to them continue to believe him.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers have. I'm waiting for anything besides what Government told you and what you saw on the Idiot Box. I'm a patient person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so patient you believe every conspiracy youtube video that's presented to you.
> 
> But everyone else is a goose-stepper with no critical thinking skills who believes everything they see.
Click to expand...


I never said that. I fully admit i don't have 'proof' or answers. However, i did say i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers claim to have. So far, you've only offered Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box shite. But i'm a patient person. I can wait a bit longer.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'll never understand how even the people who acknowledge their Government lies to them on a daily basis, still believe everything that same Government tells them. I think it may be a 'Stockholm Syndrome' situation. They sympathize with their abusive captors. It's bizarre. I'll never get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll never understand how even the people who acknowledge pauli lies to them continue to believe him.
Click to expand...


Aw, another poor Stockholm Syndrome victim. 'The Gubmint goood, they would never lie to me.'


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right asshole!!! Gee......what a genius.
> 
> Never said I did prove anything.......and that's the whole problem with all of this stuff on Sandy Hook. A media that is up everybody's ass always asked no questions.......they accepted the official story, took their bat and ball and went home. No questions.
> 
> 
> Some people simply cannot accept the fact that False Flag attacks do occur. There have been many.
> 
> 
> For example.........  Phantoms in the Gulf of Tonkin | Joe Crubaugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie will never accept that. He's just too far gone. The Military beat all the curiosity and critical thinking out of him. Now he lives to please his Government Master. Just a beaten-down ole obedient dog at this point. But he's certainly not alone. Most Americans think that way. If the Government and Idiot Box say it, that's good enough for them. And that's that.
Click to expand...


Actually dumb ass i know what happened in the gulf of Tonkin, probably much better than you do.... Some truth some half truth some flat out lies and some mistakes....But that's a different story....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you hopeless Goose Steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the Idiot Box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers have. I'm waiting for anything besides what Government told you and what you saw on the Idiot Box. I'm a patient person.
Click to expand...


Does that mean you'll stop posting lies while you wait?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sometimes the hypocrisy is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'll continue to await all that 'proof' you hopeless Goose Steppers have. I'm waiting for anything besides what Government told you and what you saw on the Idiot Box. I'm a patient person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you'll stop posting lies while you wait?
Click to expand...


Hey, you Goose Steppers claim to have so much 'proof.' So when are you dunces planning on presenting it? I hope you have a little more than "But But, the Gubmint and Idiot Box told me so" shite. I'm a fair person. I can wait.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right asshole!!! Gee......what a genius.
> 
> Never said I did prove anything.......and that's the whole problem with all of this stuff on Sandy Hook. A media that is up everybody's ass always asked no questions.......they accepted the official story, took their bat and ball and went home. No questions.
> 
> 
> Some people simply cannot accept the fact that False Flag attacks do occur. There have been many.
> 
> 
> For example.........  Phantoms in the Gulf of Tonkin | Joe Crubaugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie will never accept that. He's just too far gone. The Military beat all the curiosity and critical thinking out of him. Now he lives to please his Government Master. Just a beaten-down ole obedient dog at this point. But he's certainly not alone. Most Americans think that way. If the Government and Idiot Box say it, that's good enough for them. And that's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually dumb ass i know what happened in the gulf of Tonkin, probably much better than you do.... Some truth some half truth some flat out lies and some mistakes....But that's a different story....
Click to expand...


Oh stop it. Just stop. You're a beaten-down ole obedient dog. Nothing more, nothing less. The Military beat the independent spirit out of you a long time ago. You've tried so hard your whole life to please your Master, you don't know what's right or wrong anymore. You only know pleasing Master. So hurry off and fetch, little doggie. Master is calling. See ya.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SFC Ollie said:


> But this isn't about Tonkin.... Is it.... That is a whole other subject. And even that isn;'t exactly a false flag, but a royal screw up...
> 
> Your video makes me sick, I've watched parts of it before but just the first part where Lanza was too weak to carry an Ar15 and 2 pistols is enough to make one laugh..And how much of a shot do you have to be to fire into a group of kids huddled in a corner? It takes about a second to hit a button and eject a magazine and slap in a new one, faster if you've got them taped. I don't know if they were or not.
> 
> At any rate your video is again nothing more than uninformed opinion.
> 
> Here is the real aftermath of Sandyhook, or at least a small part of it.
> 
> Ravens Angel: Josephine Gay - YouTube



Just wondered why no one wanted to comment about this little girl and her family. 

Maybe someone would like to go explain to the Ravens that they are backing a hoax?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't about Tonkin.... Is it.... That is a whole other subject. And even that isn;'t exactly a false flag, but a royal screw up...
> 
> Your video makes me sick, I've watched parts of it before but just the first part where Lanza was too weak to carry an Ar15 and 2 pistols is enough to make one laugh..And how much of a shot do you have to be to fire into a group of kids huddled in a corner? It takes about a second to hit a button and eject a magazine and slap in a new one, faster if you've got them taped. I don't know if they were or not.
> 
> At any rate your video is again nothing more than uninformed opinion.
> 
> Here is the real aftermath of Sandyhook, or at least a small part of it.
> 
> Ravens Angel: Josephine Gay - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered why no one wanted to comment about this little girl and her family.
> 
> Maybe someone would like to go explain to the Ravens that they are backing a hoax?
Click to expand...


Oh gawd, hop off your high horse. The shaming people into silence routine is so old at this point. I feel a Goose Stepper preach-fest coming on..."YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!!" YOU HATE AMERICA!!!" 

Jeez, anything to defend your beloved Big Brother, huh? But guess what, people are still gonna question. People aren't falling for the old tricks anymore. Deal with it.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't about Tonkin.... Is it.... That is a whole other subject. And even that isn;'t exactly a false flag, but a royal screw up...
> 
> Your video makes me sick, I've watched parts of it before but just the first part where Lanza was too weak to carry an Ar15 and 2 pistols is enough to make one laugh..And how much of a shot do you have to be to fire into a group of kids huddled in a corner? It takes about a second to hit a button and eject a magazine and slap in a new one, faster if you've got them taped. I don't know if they were or not.
> 
> At any rate your video is again nothing more than uninformed opinion.
> 
> Here is the real aftermath of Sandyhook, or at least a small part of it.
> 
> Ravens Angel: Josephine Gay - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered why no one wanted to comment about this little girl and her family.
> 
> Maybe someone would like to go explain to the Ravens that they are backing a hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh gawd, hop off your high horse. The shaming people into silence routine is so old at this point. I feel a Goose Stepper preach-fest coming on..."YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!!" YOU HATE AMERICA!!!"
> 
> Jeez, anything to defend your beloved Big Brother, huh? But guess what, people are still gonna question. People aren't falling for the old tricks anymore. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


You never fail to entertain.

Someone else is on their high horse and shaming people into silence....after you say they are nothing but a beaten down dog who listens to everything their Master (and you made it a capitalized word) tells them?



Your hypocrisy and silliness know no bounds.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said.....the hopelessly duped fall all over themselves trying to discredit people still seeking answers to many, many questions!!
> 
> And i guess there are a lot of k00ks in this country because one video alone has gotten over 8.5 million hits. That's just one video >>>
> 
> sandy hook conspiracy video viewed 8.5 million times on youtube | national post
> 
> 
> what is exceedingly clear is that the handful of board members jumping out of their socks to perpetuate the established narrative believe everything that the government tells them. Everything. No elaboration necessary. These people watch nbc news at 7, take their bat and ball and go home every time. People don't want to wade into this........they are terrified at what they might find. I get it.
> 
> 
> So for those who want to see what the epic levels of bizarre are associated with this event, check this out >>>
> 
> police officer exposes the unanswered questions of the sandy hook tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> these are also excellent vids/articles >>>
> 
> 
> adam lanza...did he really exist - youtube
> 
> 
> co-creating our new earth : Sandy hook shooting: Did it happen the way they are telling us ??
> 
> sandy hook gunman had hundreds of bullets left - story - world - 3 news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there again is part of the problem....why can't you find any real evidence about what happened that day? Because the internet is so full of bullshit from the conspiracy assholes.... Look up sandy hook and there are pages and pages of conspiracy bs and it starts right after the few news stories about remembrance services.....
> Like a video of a woman who searches for a name but not in newtown.
> Or the second site that claimed there was no rifle found in the building.
> 
> What can i say when you have nothing but dis-information to present as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah, dis-information is what your beloved big brother engages in. It's what he's all about. No one does it more than him.
Click to expand...

from now on paulie  will be called rerun..


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered why no one wanted to comment about this little girl and her family.
> 
> Maybe someone would like to go explain to the Ravens that they are backing a hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd, hop off your high horse. The shaming people into silence routine is so old at this point. I feel a Goose Stepper preach-fest coming on..."YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!!" YOU HATE AMERICA!!!"
> 
> Jeez, anything to defend your beloved Big Brother, huh? But guess what, people are still gonna question. People aren't falling for the old tricks anymore. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never fail to entertain.
> 
> Someone else is on their high horse and shaming people into silence....after you say they are nothing but a beaten down dog who listens to everything their Master (and you made it a capitalized word) tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hypocrisy and silliness know no bounds.
Click to expand...


The old shaming people into silence routine is done. Questioning the Government's story does not = "YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!" "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" That shite is so stupid and tired. And yes, Ollie is a beaten-down ole obedient dog. The Military broke him a long time ago. He does live to please his Master. It is what it is.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what have you hopeless goose steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the idiot box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
Click to expand...

an open mind is not the same as the gaping hole in your skull.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there again is part of the problem....why can't you find any real evidence about what happened that day? Because the internet is so full of bullshit from the conspiracy assholes.... Look up sandy hook and there are pages and pages of conspiracy bs and it starts right after the few news stories about remembrance services.....
> Like a video of a woman who searches for a name but not in newtown.
> Or the second site that claimed there was no rifle found in the building.
> 
> What can i say when you have nothing but dis-information to present as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, dis-information is what your beloved big brother engages in. It's what he's all about. No one does it more than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from now on paulie  will be called rerun..
Click to expand...


Yeah, cause your Gubmint would never engage in dis-information. God, you Goose Steppers are such dipshits.


----------



## G.T.

sh'up rerun


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can talk shit all you want, it proves nothing other than the fact you have proved nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what have you hopeless goose steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the idiot box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an open mind is not the same as the gaping hole in your skull.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for all your 'proof.' Your 'But But, the Gubmint and Idiot Box told me so' chit ain't gonna cut it. Just present your proof already.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah, dis-information is what your beloved big brother engages in. It's what he's all about. No one does it more than him.
> 
> 
> 
> from now on paulie  will be called rerun..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause your Gubmint would never engage in dis-information. God, you Goose Steppers are such dipshits.
Click to expand...

thanks rerun! funny thing about that is if the government was  doing dis information they would go after the easiest demographic first and that would be tin nut sacks like you. CONSPIRACY THEORISTS HAVE A LONG AND STORIED HISTORY OF BELIEVING ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT NO QUESTIONS ASKED !


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from now on paulie  will be called rerun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause your Gubmint would never engage in dis-information. God, you Goose Steppers are such dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks rerun! funny thing about that is if the government was  doing dis information they would go after the easiest demographic first and that would be tin nut sacks like you. CONSPIRACY THEORISTS HAVE A LONG AND STORIED HISTORY OF BELIEVING ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT NO QUESTIONS ASKED !
Click to expand...


Wow, is that all the material your handlers got for you today? Man, more Taxpayer Cash flushed down the toilet. You Government Internet Trolls are pretty lame.


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> . . . The Next Terrorist Attack - What The Mainstream Media Isn't Telling You - YouTube



Since we, the people, hold sway over the 'reaction' factor in the formula (Problem, Reaction, Solution), we should try to influence public reaction _from within_ ...in ways that shed new light on the perceived 'problem' at hand, so that the 'solution' becomes entirely counterproductive to whatever agenda the psyop in question was likely intended to serve. 

When, *as a general rule*, wide-scale public reaction to these national tragedies prioritizes careful independent analysis of all of the information and evidence relevant to the official storylines ...over knee-jerk support for whatever measures our 'leaders' tell us should be taken immediately, we'll know the fruit of our efforts have fully ripened.

The public backlash over the prospect of open warfare in Syria following those _horrific_ chemical weapons attacks (yes, plural) ...was certainly an encouraging sign.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what have you hopeless goose steppers proven? All you have is what you've seen on the idiot box. You haven't presented any proof either way. I'll wait for some though. Because unlike you, i have patience and an open mind.
> 
> 
> 
> an open mind is not the same as the gaping hole in your skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for all your 'proof.' Your 'But But, the Gubmint and Idiot Box told me so' chit ain't gonna cut it. Just present your proof already.
Click to expand...

ah.. rerun, you and your butt buddies are the plaintiffs, it's on you to prove "the official story wrong... you've already admitted to having no proof and been caught lying.
your credibility is nonexistent..


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause your Gubmint would never engage in dis-information. God, you Goose Steppers are such dipshits.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks rerun! funny thing about that is if the government was  doing dis information they would go after the easiest demographic first and that would be tin nut sacks like you. CONSPIRACY THEORISTS HAVE A LONG AND STORIED HISTORY OF BELIEVING ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT NO QUESTIONS ASKED !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, is that all the material your handlers got for you today? Man, more Taxpayer Cash flushed down the toilet. You Government Internet Trolls are pretty lame.
Click to expand...

fine impression of handjob now do Fred Flintstone..... yaba daba douche bag!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an open mind is not the same as the gaping hole in your skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for all your 'proof.' Your 'But But, the Gubmint and Idiot Box told me so' chit ain't gonna cut it. Just present your proof already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah.. rerun, you and your butt buddies are the plaintiffs, it's on you to prove "the official story wrong... you've already admitted to having no proof and been caught lying.
> you credibility is nonexistent..
Click to expand...


I don't have 'proof' or the answers. I freely admit that. It's you Goose Steppers who claim to have all the 'proof' and answers. But so far, all you've presented is Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box shite. So i'll just assume you have no proof. Case Closed.


----------



## G.T.

rerun is in a panic of insecurity


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks rerun! funny thing about that is if the government was  doing dis information they would go after the easiest demographic first and that would be tin nut sacks like you. CONSPIRACY THEORISTS HAVE A LONG AND STORIED HISTORY OF BELIEVING ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT NO QUESTIONS ASKED !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that all the material your handlers got for you today? Man, more Taxpayer Cash flushed down the toilet. You Government Internet Trolls are pretty lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine impression of handjob now do Fred Flintstone..... yaba daba douche bag!
Click to expand...


Well you do stalk and lurk in this Forum quite a bit. You always show up on cue. And that does seem a little suspicious. But I actually do hope you are a paid Government Internet Troll. Because the alternative may be even more disturbing. Coming here every single day to shill for Government while not getting paid for it, seems pretty insane. But hey, whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for all your 'proof.' Your 'But But, the Gubmint and Idiot Box told me so' chit ain't gonna cut it. Just present your proof already.
> 
> 
> 
> ah.. rerun, you and your butt buddies are the plaintiffs, it's on you to prove "the official story wrong... you've already admitted to having no proof and been caught lying.
> you credibility is nonexistent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have 'proof' or the answers. I freely admit that. It's you Goose Steppers who claim to have all the 'proof' and answers. But so far, all you've presented is Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box shite. So i'll just assume you have no proof. Case Closed.
Click to expand...

the proof has been presented and you refuse to acknowledge it. so your assumption is false.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah.. rerun, you and your butt buddies are the plaintiffs, it's on you to prove "the official story wrong... you've already admitted to having no proof and been caught lying.
> you credibility is nonexistent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have 'proof' or the answers. I freely admit that. It's you Goose Steppers who claim to have all the 'proof' and answers. But so far, all you've presented is Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box shite. So i'll just assume you have no proof. Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof has been presented and you refuse to acknowledge it. so your assumption is false.
Click to expand...


You especially, have not presented a shred of 'proof.' All you do is regurgitate Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box blather. So where's all your proof? I'll wait.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that all the material your handlers got for you today? Man, more Taxpayer Cash flushed down the toilet. You Government Internet Trolls are pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> fine impression of handjob now do Fred Flintstone..... yaba daba douche bag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you do stalk and lurk in this Forum quite a bit. You always show up on cue. And that does seem a little suspicious. But I actually do hope you are a paid Government Internet Troll. Because the alternative may be even more disturbing. Coming here every single day to shill for Government while not getting paid for it, seems pretty insane. But hey, whatever floats your boat i guess.
Click to expand...

another rerun from rerun...


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have 'proof' or the answers. I freely admit that. It's you Goose Steppers who claim to have all the 'proof' and answers. But so far, all you've presented is Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box shite. So i'll just assume you have no proof. Case Closed.
> 
> 
> 
> the proof has been presented and you refuse to acknowledge it. so your assumption is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You especially, have not presented a shred of 'proof.' All you do is regurgitate Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box blather. So where's all your proof? I'll wait.
Click to expand...

asked and answered.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the proof has been presented and you refuse to acknowledge it. so your assumption is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You especially, have not presented a shred of 'proof.' All you do is regurgitate Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box blather. So where's all your proof? I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked and answered.
Click to expand...


You and nobody else on this Board has any real proof or answers. Some of you just believe everything your Government and Idiot Box tells you. But that's not proof of anything. That's just blind trust and faith. Some of us choose to question some of the Government's narratives on events. And there's nothing wrong with that. In fact, everyone should be doing it.


----------



## G.T.

rerun just re ran again


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You especially, have not presented a shred of 'proof.' All you do is regurgitate Government Talking-Points and Idiot Box blather. So where's all your proof? I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> asked and answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and nobody else on this Board has any real proof or answers. Some of you just believe everything your Government and Idiot Box tells you. But that's not proof of anything. That's just blind trust and faith. Some of us choose to question some of the Government's narratives on events. And there's nothing wrong with that. In fact, everyone should be doing it.
Click to expand...

blaha...blah ...blah ....


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> sh'up rerun





G.T. said:


> rerun is in a panic of insecurity





G.T. said:


> rerun just re ran again



Can't quite put my finger on it, but there's something funny about that series of posts.


----------



## Capstone

Wait, I've got it: it's a series of reruns!


----------



## G.T.

painfully corny, bro


----------



## daws101

G.T. said:


> painfully corny, bro


yeah, but it's the best he can do!


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> painfully corny, bro



What can I say?

In my defense, look at what it's in response to...


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> painfully corny, bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> In my defense, look at what it's in response to...
Click to expand...


Defending tinfoil hat lunacy?

Yea, it does make it kinda worse tbh.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> painfully corny, bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> In my defense, look at what it's in response to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending tinfoil hat lunacy?
> 
> Yea, it does make it kinda worse tbh.
Click to expand...


Not defending it per se, just highlighting the irony of some of the more childish attacks. 

I suppose I could be called a hypocrite for sinking to your level in order to do so, but whatever...


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> In my defense, look at what it's in response to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defending tinfoil hat lunacy?
> 
> Yea, it does make it kinda worse tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not defending it per se, just highlighting the irony of some of the more childish attacks on it.
> 
> I suppose I could be called a hypocrite for sinking to your level in order to do so, but whatever...
Click to expand...


You don't really think too deeply, eh?

Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - - 

throws mud first. 

He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.

At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position. 

And it deserves equal to or greater ridicule. 

I've never called someone a name who wasn't a scumbag or an asshole to an unassuming innocent or nice person in the first place. 

EVER.

I am the world's greatest bully of bullies, the anti-bully. You can read about me.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> You don't really think too deeply, eh? ...



Well, again in my own defense, it's enormously challenging to plumb the depths of a plastic kiddie pool.



G.T. said:


> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.
> 
> And it deserves equal to or greater ridicule. [...]



...but whose insecurities and weaknesses are masked by _your_ ad hominem?


----------



## G.T.

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really think too deeply, eh? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, again in my own defense, it's enormously challenging to plumb the depths of a plastic kiddie pool.
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.
> 
> And it deserves equal to or greater ridicule. [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...but whose insecurities and weaknesses are masked by _your_ ad hominem?
Click to expand...


My ad hominem is pure retaliation.


----------



## G.T.

Also worthy of note is the mind with the penchant not just for some, but for any and all conspiracies is the epitome of the kiddie pool.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> My ad hominem is pure retaliation.



And no less fallacious.


----------



## G.T.

Its not even an argument to BE fallacious.

These particular theories are NOT EVEN WORTHY of debate. And theres a very REAL how come. 

Leave your house, and maybe......just maybe, you might meet or have family involved in one of these horrific occurences.

And the bottom line is simple: people who actually believe it was a hoax are the weakest willed, purely disgusting and pussy individuals walking the face of the Earth. 

Why? 

Because you believe something so horrifying and to such a great scale with as little evidence as fucking internet research and dont have either thr BALLS or the DECENCY to go ahead and visit one of these small towns and research it yourself. We call that "honor," & "courage of conviction."

Its the lowest form of integrity to entertain these psychotic conspiratorial fantasies on the backs of REAL LIFE VICTIMS, many who are children, while not having the fucking guts to go get face to face answers. 

Scum, is what it is. And it deserves to be stomped out into the asscrack of history as such.


----------



## G.T.

Whats worse, is that those with a penchant to believe that every little thing is a conspiracy are the ones who actually take every little piece of conflicting information as pure fact the moment they hear it from another sycophant - they never vet their source or double check their information which is evidenced by most of their would-be facts turn out to be false or have reasonable explanation............

WHILE OPERATING UNDER THE GUISE THAT EVERYONE ELSE BUT THEM ARE BRAINWASHED SHEEP!

They are the height of irony and the epitome of brainwashed sheep.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> Its not even an argument to BE fallacious.



The intention to dismiss arguments _without debate_ is precisely what makes it fallacious.

Case in point:



G.T. said:


> [...]These particular theories are NOT EVEN WORTHY of debate. And theres a very REAL how come.
> 
> Leave your house, and maybe......just maybe, you might meet or have family involved in one of these horrific occurences.
> 
> And the bottom line is simple: people who actually believe it was a hoax are the weakest willed, purely disgusting and pussy individuals walking the face of the Earth.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because you believe something so horrifying and to such a great scale with as little evidence as fucking internet research and dont have either thr BALLS or the DECENCY to go ahead and visit one of these small towns and research it yourself. We call that "honor," & "courage of conviction."
> 
> Its the lowest form of integrity to entertain these psychotic conspiratorial fantasies on the backs of REAL LIFE VICTIMS, many who are children, while not having the fucking guts to go get face to face answers.
> 
> Scum, is what it is. And it deserves to be stomped out into the asscrack of history as such.



Not to concede the accuracy of your sweeping personal attack on "people who actually believe it was a hoax", but true or false, none of those character traits have any bearing whatsoever on the veracity of specific points made by such people. It's entirely plausible that shut-ins of low integrity and no balls also happen to be correct in several aspects of their arguments; and your refusal to see them as "WORTHY" of debate on the basis of a rather _*cowardly_ character assassination *...is an exemplification of the ad hominem fallacy.*

*I could just as easily dismiss your ass on the basis of my own little assessment of your character, but I won't.


----------



## G.T.

You missed the line about my intentions are to NOT EVEN DEBATE IT. dumbass.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> You missed the line about my intentions are to NOT EVEN DEBATE IT. dumbass.



Speaking of missing the point, THAT, in conjunction with your stated reasoning as to why "these particular theories are NOT EVEN WORTHY of debate" is what makes your intentions the offspring of fallacious reasoning.


----------



## G.T.

Actually, its your inability to read between the lines. Some people go outside in real life and are actually effected by these events to know for a fucking FACT theyre not a hoax. 

Those were the lines you shoukd have read between.

You didnt.

Good for you defining what is logical and illogical and fallacious in debate. You waste your breath. I dont need to debate this i need to ridicule the scum of the earth who use tragedy to entertain their paranoid delusional fantasies.

And i will continue to do so. They have no strength or courage, no wit and no integrity. I will treat them like animals.


----------



## Capstone

G.T. said:


> Actually, its your inability to read between the lines. Some people go outside in real life and are actually effected by these events to know for a fucking FACT theyre not a hoax. [...]



True enough.

Still others understand the definition of "hoax" is broad enough to account for the likelihood of very real victims; in which case face-to-face communication with the suffering families would be entirely moot.


----------



## G.T.

Your life is moot. Fuck outta here


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this isn't about Tonkin.... Is it.... That is a whole other subject. And even that isn;'t exactly a false flag, but a royal screw up...
> 
> Your video makes me sick, I've watched parts of it before but just the first part where Lanza was too weak to carry an Ar15 and 2 pistols is enough to make one laugh..And how much of a shot do you have to be to fire into a group of kids huddled in a corner? It takes about a second to hit a button and eject a magazine and slap in a new one, faster if you've got them taped. I don't know if they were or not.
> 
> At any rate your video is again nothing more than uninformed opinion.
> 
> Here is the real aftermath of Sandyhook, or at least a small part of it.
> 
> Ravens Angel: Josephine Gay - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered why no one wanted to comment about this little girl and her family.
> 
> Maybe someone would like to go explain to the Ravens that they are backing a hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh gawd, hop off your high horse. The shaming people into silence routine is so old at this point. I feel a Goose Stepper preach-fest coming on..."YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!!" YOU HATE AMERICA!!!"
> 
> Jeez, anything to defend your beloved Big Brother, huh? But guess what, people are still gonna question. People aren't falling for the old tricks anymore. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


No dip shit, but someone earlier in this thread claimed they had heard nothing from any of the families, might even had been you, I didn't bother going back to look it up. So how about it chump, do you have the guts to go to Newtown and talk with the families or go tell the Ravens your weak theories?

Didn't think so.....Spineless fuck.


----------



## SFC Ollie

What is really so screwed up in Pauline mind is that we cannot prove anything to her.

Reason is the Official investigations is the only proof there is and she refuses to accept anything official as fact....

So Pauline will wait for another internet idiot to make another worthless opinion based video and attempt to call it the truth...Without proof of course.....

And still somewhere locked away are hundreds of Photos of dead children, and statements of at least 2 adult survivors and probably statements from some child survivors. You know, kids that were not killed in the classrooms. You do know that there was at least one kid in the one room that wasn't hit and several in the other room.... Or hasn't the conspiracy controllers revealed that yet?


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd, hop off your high horse. The shaming people into silence routine is so old at this point. I feel a Goose Stepper preach-fest coming on..."YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!!" YOU HATE AMERICA!!!"
> 
> Jeez, anything to defend your beloved Big Brother, huh? But guess what, people are still gonna question. People aren't falling for the old tricks anymore. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never fail to entertain.
> 
> Someone else is on their high horse and shaming people into silence....after you say they are nothing but a beaten down dog who listens to everything their Master (and you made it a capitalized word) tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hypocrisy and silliness know no bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old shaming people into silence routine is done. Questioning the Government's story does not = "YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!" "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" That shite is so stupid and tired. And yes, Ollie is a beaten-down ole obedient dog. The Military broke him a long time ago. He does live to please his Master. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


More!  More!   

'It is what it is' when *you* say it, but anyone else is trying to 'shame you into silence'.  You are either a very subtle satirist or beautifully ignorant of your own ridiculousness.  

I would also like to point out that I've probably heard a lot more 'you hate America' from conspiracy theorists directed towards people who believe the government or media explanation.  To be fair, that's generally when discussing 9/11, but since so many of the same people immediately latch onto whatever conspiracy theory gets floated around youtube, it's hard to differentiate sometimes.  Does 'missing backpacks' ring any bells?  

You're doing a fabulous job pauli!


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really think too deeply, eh? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, again in my own defense, it's enormously challenging to plumb the depths of a plastic kiddie pool.
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.
> 
> And it deserves equal to or greater ridicule. [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...but whose insecurities and weaknesses are masked by _your_ ad hominem?
Click to expand...

not at all pretentious are we?


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> not at all *pretentious* are we? [emphasis Capstone's]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk]You keep using that word. - YouTube[/ame]

'Self-deprecating' would be much closer to the truth.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all *pretentious* are we? [emphasis Capstone's]
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk]You keep using that word. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 'Self-deprecating' would be much closer to the truth.
Click to expand...

even if you do say so yourself!


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never fail to entertain.
> 
> Someone else is on their high horse and shaming people into silence....after you say they are nothing but a beaten down dog who listens to everything their Master (and you made it a capitalized word) tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hypocrisy and silliness know no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old shaming people into silence routine is done. Questioning the Government's story does not = "YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!" "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" That shite is so stupid and tired. And yes, Ollie is a beaten-down ole obedient dog. The Military broke him a long time ago. He does live to please his Master. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More!  More!
> 
> 'It is what it is' when *you* say it, but anyone else is trying to 'shame you into silence'.  You are either a very subtle satirist or beautifully ignorant of your own ridiculousness.
> 
> I would also like to point out that I've probably heard a lot more 'you hate America' from conspiracy theorists directed towards people who believe the government or media explanation.  To be fair, that's generally when discussing 9/11, but since so many of the same people immediately latch onto whatever conspiracy theory gets floated around youtube, it's hard to differentiate sometimes.  Does 'missing backpacks' ring any bells?
> 
> You're doing a fabulous job pauli!
Click to expand...


I often think CTs like Paulie - those with an IQ greater than their age - are here to make the CT Movement look silly but in any event they are good for a laugh.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all *pretentious* are we? [emphasis Capstone's]
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk]You keep using that word. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 'Self-deprecating' would be much closer to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even if you do say so yourself!
Click to expand...


I doubt he'll get the irony.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> even if you do say so yourself!



Isn't that what my "kiddie pool" comment implied?

It's not my fault that others may have interpreted it as a dig at the apparent shallowness of _someone else's_ thought processes. 

Come to think of it, I guess it could have been meant both ways.  

Tell you what, why don't you go on believing whatever the hell you want to believe about me, and I'll continue to not give a flying fuck about it.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Self-deprecating' would be much closer to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> even if you do say so yourself!
Click to expand...


Isn't that what my "kiddie pool" comment implied?

It's not my fault that others may have interpreted it as a dig at the apparent shallowness of _someone else's_ thought processes. 

Come to think of it, I guess it could have been meant both ways.  

Tell you what, why don't you go on believing whatever the hell you want to believe about me, and I'll continue to not give a flying fuck about it. [/QUOTE]actually you do give a flying fuck about it...if you didn't then why answer?


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> actually you do give a flying fuck about it...if you didn't then why answer?



If I really gave a fuck about the "irony" alluded to by SAYIT, I wouldn't be using methods to mitigate my *_woefully deficient vision_ on a public message board.

*_Did I mean that literally or figuratively_?

Either way, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Capstone

That goes for you too, SAYIT.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> What is really so screwed up in Pauline mind is that we cannot prove anything to her.
> 
> Reason is the Official investigations is the only proof there is and she refuses to accept anything official as fact....
> 
> So Pauline will wait for another internet idiot to make another worthless opinion based video and attempt to call it the truth...Without proof of course.....
> 
> And still somewhere locked away are hundreds of Photos of dead children, and statements of at least 2 adult survivors and probably statements from some child survivors. You know, kids that were not killed in the classrooms. You do know that there was at least one kid in the one room that wasn't hit and several in the other room.... Or hasn't the conspiracy controllers revealed that yet?



 Yeah, like you Goose Stepping wingnuts would believe anything other than Government and Idiot Box Bullshite. You have no more proof than anyone else has. Now off ya go, i hear your Master calling. Fetch little doggie.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never fail to entertain.
> 
> Someone else is on their high horse and shaming people into silence....after you say they are nothing but a beaten down dog who listens to everything their Master (and you made it a capitalized word) tells them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hypocrisy and silliness know no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old shaming people into silence routine is done. Questioning the Government's story does not = "YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!" "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" That shite is so stupid and tired. And yes, Ollie is a beaten-down ole obedient dog. The Military broke him a long time ago. He does live to please his Master. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More!  More!
> 
> 'It is what it is' when *you* say it, but anyone else is trying to 'shame you into silence'.  You are either a very subtle satirist or beautifully ignorant of your own ridiculousness.
> 
> I would also like to point out that I've probably heard a lot more 'you hate America' from conspiracy theorists directed towards people who believe the government or media explanation.  To be fair, that's generally when discussing 9/11, but since so many of the same people immediately latch onto whatever conspiracy theory gets floated around youtube, it's hard to differentiate sometimes.  Does 'missing backpacks' ring any bells?
> 
> You're doing a fabulous job pauli!
Click to expand...


Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old shaming people into silence routine is done. Questioning the Government's story does not = "YOU HATE THE CHILDREN!!" "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" That shite is so stupid and tired. And yes, Ollie is a beaten-down ole obedient dog. The Military broke him a long time ago. He does live to please his Master. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More!  More!
> 
> 'It is what it is' when *you* say it, but anyone else is trying to 'shame you into silence'.  You are either a very subtle satirist or beautifully ignorant of your own ridiculousness.
> 
> I would also like to point out that I've probably heard a lot more 'you hate America' from conspiracy theorists directed towards people who believe the government or media explanation.  To be fair, that's generally when discussing 9/11, but since so many of the same people immediately latch onto whatever conspiracy theory gets floated around youtube, it's hard to differentiate sometimes.  Does 'missing backpacks' ring any bells?
> 
> You're doing a fabulous job pauli!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.
Click to expand...


'You guys', 'you Bootlickers' (why the capitalization?)....are these examples of your open mindedness, of you not accepting what you are told, etc.?  

Feel free to find an example of me saying 'YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!', 'YOU HATE CHILDREN!!', or 'YOU HATE AMERICA!!' that isn't clearly a joke.

Questions and skepticism require not latching onto a belief, which is what 'you guys' tend to do.  But of course, you don't see it in conspiracy theorists, only people who believe official explanations.  And of course you never consider the possibility that those who believe do so after considering the evidence.

Why don't you post another pic of guys in backpacks and then lie about them not having those same backpacks after the explosion, then tell us how that is an outgrowth of your questioning, speculative nature rather than your blind allegiance to any theory which blames the government or the media or some super-secret organization for all the world's ills?


----------



## SteadyMercury

G.T. said:


> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.





paulitician said:


> Yeah, like you Goose Stepping wingnuts


Boy you sure had to reach to call that one didn't you GT?


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> More!  More!
> 
> 'It is what it is' when *you* say it, but anyone else is trying to 'shame you into silence'.  You are either a very subtle satirist or beautifully ignorant of your own ridiculousness.
> 
> I would also like to point out that I've probably heard a lot more 'you hate America' from conspiracy theorists directed towards people who believe the government or media explanation.  To be fair, that's generally when discussing 9/11, but since so many of the same people immediately latch onto whatever conspiracy theory gets floated around youtube, it's hard to differentiate sometimes.  Does 'missing backpacks' ring any bells?
> 
> You're doing a fabulous job pauli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'You guys', 'you Bootlickers' (why the capitalization?)....are these examples of your open mindedness, of you not accepting what you are told, etc.?
> 
> Feel free to find an example of me saying 'YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!', 'YOU HATE CHILDREN!!', or 'YOU HATE AMERICA!!' that isn't clearly a joke.
> 
> Questions and skepticism require not latching onto a belief, which is what 'you guys' tend to do.  But of course, you don't see it in conspiracy theorists, only people who believe official explanations.  And of course you never consider the possibility that those who believe do so after considering the evidence.
> 
> Why don't you post another pic of guys in backpacks and then lie about them not having those same backpacks after the explosion, then tell us how that is an outgrowth of your questioning, speculative nature rather than your blind allegiance to any theory which blames the government or the media or some super-secret organization for all the world's ills?
Click to expand...


Yes we know, you dipshits have no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to kill several Americans. Or the fact the FBI clearly knew the suspects and had contact with them. We know, nothing to see here folks, just move along. Gee, go figure? But it doesn't matter anyway. Because Like i said earlier, it's highly unlikely you Goose Stepping wingnuts would believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box told you. You rant about proof, yet you produce none yourself. All you'll ever have is "But But, i saw it on the Idiot Box. It just has to be true." 

And the forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's where people come to question the Government's narratives on events, and discuss various theories. It's all theory. No one can say definitively what really happened with events like this. So there's nothing wrong with discussing all possibilities. If you can't handle such discussions, don't come to a Conspiracy Theory Forum. Just accept everything Government and the Idiot Box tells you, and go about your life content and oblivious. It's not necessary to come to the Forum just to insult anyone who questions the Government's stories on things. Why waste so much time doing that? Just happily Goose Step along and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you Goose Stepping wingnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy you sure had to reach to call that one didn't you GT?
Click to expand...


These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.


----------



## G.T.

"goose stepper" 


"bootlicker"




= stale


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You guys', 'you Bootlickers' (why the capitalization?)....are these examples of your open mindedness, of you not accepting what you are told, etc.?
> 
> Feel free to find an example of me saying 'YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!', 'YOU HATE CHILDREN!!', or 'YOU HATE AMERICA!!' that isn't clearly a joke.
> 
> Questions and skepticism require not latching onto a belief, which is what 'you guys' tend to do.  But of course, you don't see it in conspiracy theorists, only people who believe official explanations.  And of course you never consider the possibility that those who believe do so after considering the evidence.
> 
> Why don't you post another pic of guys in backpacks and then lie about them not having those same backpacks after the explosion, then tell us how that is an outgrowth of your questioning, speculative nature rather than your blind allegiance to any theory which blames the government or the media or some super-secret organization for all the world's ills?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you dipshits have no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to kill several Americans. Or the fact the FBI clearly knew the suspects and had contact with them. We know, nothing to see here folks, just move along. Gee, go figure? But it doesn't matter anyway. Because Like i said earlier, it's highly unlikely you Goose Stepping wingnuts would believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box told you. You rant about proof, yet you produce none yourself. All you'll ever have is "But But, i saw it on the Idiot Box. It just has to be true."
> 
> And the forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's where people come to question the Government's narratives on events, and discuss various theories. It's all theory. No one can say definitively what really happened with events like this. So there's nothing wrong with discussing all possibilities. If you can't handle such discussions, don't come to a Conspiracy Theory Forum. Just accept everything Government and the Idiot Box tells you, and go about your life content and oblivious. It's not necessary to come to the Forum just to insult anyone who questions the Government's stories on things. Why waste so much time doing that? Just happily Goose Step along and leave the rest of us alone.
Click to expand...


If I listened to you, pauli, I'd have questions about things that never happened, because you are a liar.  It's hilarious that you would continue to harp about the men in backpacks after having your lie about the men in backpacks exposed.

I'm not sure why I should distrust everything I see on television but then listen to a word YOU have to say.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You guys', 'you Bootlickers' (why the capitalization?)....are these examples of your open mindedness, of you not accepting what you are told, etc.?
> 
> Feel free to find an example of me saying 'YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!', 'YOU HATE CHILDREN!!', or 'YOU HATE AMERICA!!' that isn't clearly a joke.
> 
> Questions and skepticism require not latching onto a belief, which is what 'you guys' tend to do.  But of course, you don't see it in conspiracy theorists, only people who believe official explanations.  And of course you never consider the possibility that those who believe do so after considering the evidence.
> 
> Why don't you post another pic of guys in backpacks and then lie about them not having those same backpacks after the explosion, then tell us how that is an outgrowth of your questioning, speculative nature rather than your blind allegiance to any theory which blames the government or the media or some super-secret organization for all the world's ills?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you dipshits have no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to kill several Americans. Or the fact the FBI clearly knew the suspects and had contact with them. We know, nothing to see here folks, just move along. Gee, go figure? But it doesn't matter anyway. Because Like i said earlier, it's highly unlikely you Goose Stepping wingnuts would believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box told you. You rant about proof, yet you produce none yourself. All you'll ever have is "But But, i saw it on the Idiot Box. It just has to be true."
> 
> And the forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's where people come to question the Government's narratives on events, and discuss various theories. It's all theory. No one can say definitively what really happened with events like this. So there's nothing wrong with discussing all possibilities. If you can't handle such discussions, don't come to a Conspiracy Theory Forum. Just accept everything Government and the Idiot Box tells you, and go about your life content and oblivious. It's not necessary to come to the Forum just to insult anyone who questions the Government's stories on things. Why waste so much time doing that? Just happily Goose Step along and leave the rest of us alone.
Click to expand...

blah..blah..blah...whimper  ...blah.....blah..... idiot box ......goose stepper.....blah...whine....blah.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Montrovant said:


> If I listened to you, pauli, I'd have questions about things that never happened, because you are a liar.  It's hilarious that you would continue to harp about the men in backpacks after having your lie about the men in backpacks exposed.


Great point, I can't believe he can sit there with a straight face lecturing about trusting sources when he was caught exposed to everyone in this forum with a big fat lie.

It seems he's somehow trying to tune that out, and doesn't realize how sad it makes his speeches about who to trust look.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh whatever dipshit. You guys are very well known for your stupid "YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!", YOU HATE CHILDREN!!", "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" nonsense. Good thing less & less people are buying that shite these days. The skepticism and questions will continue. You Bootlickers are just gonna have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You guys', 'you Bootlickers' (why the capitalization?)....are these examples of your open mindedness, of you not accepting what you are told, etc.?
> 
> Feel free to find an example of me saying 'YOU HATE THE FAMILIES!!', 'YOU HATE CHILDREN!!', or 'YOU HATE AMERICA!!' that isn't clearly a joke.
> 
> Questions and skepticism require not latching onto a belief, which is what 'you guys' tend to do.  But of course, you don't see it in conspiracy theorists, only people who believe official explanations.  And of course you never consider the possibility that those who believe do so after considering the evidence.
> 
> Why don't you post another pic of guys in backpacks and then lie about them not having those same backpacks after the explosion, then tell us how that is an outgrowth of your questioning, speculative nature rather than your blind allegiance to any theory which blames the government or the media or some super-secret organization for all the world's ills?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know, you dipshits have no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to kill several Americans. Or the fact the FBI clearly knew the suspects and had contact with them. We know, nothing to see here folks, just move along. Gee, go figure? But it doesn't matter anyway. Because Like i said earlier, it's highly unlikely you Goose Stepping wingnuts would believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box told you. You rant about proof, yet you produce none yourself. All you'll ever have is "But But, i saw it on the Idiot Box. It just has to be true."
> 
> And the forum is called 'Conspiracy Theories.' It's where people come to question the Government's narratives on events, and discuss various theories. It's all theory. No one can say definitively what really happened with events like this. So there's nothing wrong with discussing all possibilities. If you can't handle such discussions, don't come to a Conspiracy Theory Forum. Just accept everything Government and the Idiot Box tells you, and go about your life content and oblivious. It's not necessary to come to the Forum just to insult anyone who questions the Government's stories on things. Why waste so much time doing that? Just happily Goose Step along and leave the rest of us alone.
Click to expand...


Gee Pauline, did you know that one time i had a question about a possible conspiracy and one of your own actually answered it for me...with real facts..... Which doesn't mean they solved the mystery or answered all the questions the same way....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline aka pete or repeat a lot - - - - -
> 
> throws mud first.
> 
> He calls people who are a bit more (sane) in their approach Nazi lovers, goose-steppers, etc.
> 
> At that point, it's ad hominem to disguise his insecurity and weakness of position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you Goose Stepping wingnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy you sure had to reach to call that one didn't you GT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
Click to expand...


There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you sure had to reach to call that one didn't you GT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
Click to expand...

how could he hate something he knows nothing about?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you sure had to reach to call that one didn't you GT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
Click to expand...


Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I listened to you, pauli, I'd have questions about things that never happened, because you are a liar.  It's hilarious that you would continue to harp about the men in backpacks after having your lie about the men in backpacks exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point, I can't believe he can sit there with a straight face lecturing about trusting sources when he was caught exposed to everyone in this forum with a big fat lie.
> 
> It seems he's somehow trying to tune that out, and doesn't realize how sad it makes his speeches about who to trust look.
Click to expand...


We know, you wingnuts have absolutely no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to murder several Americans. Or the fact the FBI was in contact with the suspects before the attack. But hey, that's par for the course with you guys. Just happily Goose Stepping along fat and oblivious.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I listened to you, pauli, I'd have questions about things that never happened, because you are a liar.  It's hilarious that you would continue to harp about the men in backpacks after having your lie about the men in backpacks exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point, I can't believe he can sit there with a straight face lecturing about trusting sources when he was caught exposed to everyone in this forum with a big fat lie.
> 
> It seems he's somehow trying to tune that out, and doesn't realize how sad it makes his speeches about who to trust look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know, you wingnuts have absolutely no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks at an event where bombs in backpacks were used to murder several Americans. Or the fact the FBI was in contact with the suspects before the attack. But hey, that's par for the course with you guys. Just happily Goose Stepping along fat and oblivious.
Click to expand...


There you go again, bringing up the same people you so clearly lied about already.  Maybe you should learn to quit while you're only somewhat behind.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
Click to expand...


That's right!  Stand up to those Bootlicking, Goose-Stepping, whipped by their Master dogs who do nothing but hurl insults!  

Get up on that high horse!  

No hypocrisy here, folks!


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right!  Stand up to those Bootlicking, Goose-Stepping, whipped by their Master dogs who do nothing but hurl insults!
> 
> Get up on that high horse!
> 
> No hypocrisy here, folks!
Click to expand...


Like i said, it's an old & tired tactic dawgshit & Ollie have been using for years here. They attack and ridicule, then the Posters defend themselves, they they claim it was they who started the attacking. I will never be rude or attack anyone unless i'm attacked first. I can't be bullied. It just ain't gonna happen. They've run off too many good Posters who used to enjoy coming to this Forum. But i'm a little different, i actually enjoy kicking Bully ass. In fact, I think i'll be hangin around a bit more.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> We know, you wingnuts have absolutely no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks


Well when you had questions about them you did the only logical thing... posted a picture an intentionally misleading cropped picture then used that to support your ensuing lies about what transpired.

Do you really have legit questions if you are forced to lie to create them?


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> I will never be rude or attack anyone unless i'm attacked first. I can't be bullied. It just ain't gonna happen.








And gosh darn it... people like you!


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know, you wingnuts have absolutely no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you had questions about them you did the only logical thing... posted a picture an intentionally misleading cropped picture then used that to support your ensuing lies about what transpired.
> 
> Do you really have legit questions if you are forced to lie to create them?
Click to expand...


You have none, i have many. That's the difference between us. It is what it is.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
Click to expand...

so says rerun....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!  Stand up to those Bootlicking, Goose-Stepping, whipped by their Master dogs who do nothing but hurl insults!
> 
> Get up on that high horse!
> 
> No hypocrisy here, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said, it's an old & tired tactic dawgshit & Ollie have been using for years here. They attack and ridicule, then the Posters defend themselves, they they claim it was they who started the attacking. I will never be rude or attack anyone unless i'm attacked first. I can't be bullied. It just ain't gonna happen. They've run off too many good Posters who used to enjoy coming to this Forum. But i'm a little different, i actually enjoy kicking Bully ass. In fact, I think i'll be hangin around a bit more.
Click to expand...

and a masochist too....could that somehow be related to his fact phobic demeanor?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says rerun....
Click to expand...


Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> 
> 
> so says rerun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking your Nazi Bully asses.
Click to expand...

more lies and wishful thinking .....


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> 
> 
> so says rerun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.
Click to expand...


Name one poster they have 'run off'.  Then provide some evidence that the poster was actually 'run off' by them and didn't simply stop posting, as people often do.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people can't discuss anything that possibly conflicts with the Government's narratives. They lose it and immediately start in with predictable robotic insult responses. A little of the "You have a Tinfoil hat!" "You must live in your Mom's basement." And of course the usual "YOU HATE AMERICA!!" It's all pretty stale. Then when you defend yourself, they claim it's you who started the hating & insulting. It's an old tired tactic. dawgshit and Ollie have been doing it for years here. They're just haters. You can't let em bother you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying on me again........ Please post where i said you hate America.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
Click to expand...


As I expected, You got caught flat out in another lie and you want to make it all about you. 

When you have any proof of any of your insane theories let us know.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know, you wingnuts have absolutely no questions at all about suspicious unknown men wearing large backpacks
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you had questions about them you did the only logical thing... posted a picture an intentionally misleading cropped picture then used that to support your ensuing lies about what transpired.
> 
> Do you really have legit questions if you are forced to lie to create them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have none, i have many. That's the difference between us. *It is what it is*.
Click to expand...



And what it is is a Lie..........


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, why bother? You and dawgshit have been coming here for years ridiculing and Goose Stepping. You attack and insult, then the Posters defend themselves, then you guys claim it was they who started the attacking and insulting. It's a pattern you Trolls repeat endlessly. But it's so old & tired at this point. It's just a bully tactic. But unfortunately, it does work on some Posters. They never come back to the Forum. But i'm not one of those Posters. I'm not easily bullied. In fact, i love kicking Bully ass. I think i'll stick around. So bring it on Bootlickers!
> 
> 
> 
> so says rerun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.
Click to expand...


So now I'm an Asshole nazi Bully..... I must be doing something right.......


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> You have none, i have many. That's the difference between us. It is what it is.


Well of course you have many questions when you've demonstrated you'll post misleading cropped photos and lie about evidence to create angles for questions.

That is the difference between us, I won't lie about it. You've shown you will.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says rerun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one poster they have 'run off'.  Then provide some evidence that the poster was actually 'run off' by them and didn't simply stop posting, as people often do.
Click to expand...


It's an old tired game they've been playing for years here. They've made this Forum very unpleasant for many. There used to be many more Posters frequenting it. But most just decided to stop coming and dealing with permanent resident Trolls like dawgshit and Ollie. There actually used to be some very interesting discussions here. But people just got sick of their old "Uh, you wearing your tin foil hat?", Uh, you must live in your Mother's basement." and "You hate America!!" shite. They just bullied em away. But like i said, that won't happen with me. I know their just Nazi Bully creeps. And Bullies just can't stand getting bullied themselves. So, i'll be sticking around. I have fun with it.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one poster they have 'run off'.  Then provide some evidence that the poster was actually 'run off' by them and didn't simply stop posting, as people often do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an old tired game they've been playing for years here. They've made this Forum very unpleasant for many. There used to be many more Posters frequenting it. But most just decided to stop coming and dealing with permanent resident Trolls like dawgshit and Ollie. There actually used to be some very interesting discussions here. But people just got sick of their old "Uh, you wearing your tin foil hat?", Uh, you must live in your Mother's basement." and "You hate America!!" shite. They just bullied em away. But like i said, that won't happen with me. I know their just Nazi Bully creeps. And Bullies just can't stand getting bullied themselves. So, i'll be sticking around. I have fun with it.
Click to expand...

so sayth rerun..


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message Board Bullies are usually big ole pussies in reality. You and your asshole cohort Ollie have run off quite a few good Posters. But i won't be one of them. I thoroughly enjoy kicking Nazi Bully ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one poster they have 'run off'.  Then provide some evidence that the poster was actually 'run off' by them and didn't simply stop posting, as people often do.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an old tired game they've been playing for years here. They've made this Forum very unpleasant for many. There used to be many more Posters frequenting it. But most just decided to stop coming and dealing with permanent resident Trolls like dawgshit and Ollie. There actually used to be some very interesting discussions here. But people just got sick of their old "Uh, you wearing your tin foil hat?", Uh, you must live in your Mother's basement." and "You hate America!!" shite. They just bullied em away. But like i said, that won't happen with me. I know their just Nazi Bully creeps. And Bullies just can't stand getting bullied themselves. So, i'll be sticking around. I have fun with it.
Click to expand...


So no names, no evidence, just your oft-repeated refrain, "They bullied them!".  This despite the fact you have no problem throwing insults left and right which could also be described as an attempt to bully someone to stop posting.

Besides which, anyone who doesn't expect to get some negative backlash from posting conspiracy theories like these is probably better off not frequenting a message board like USMB anyway.  Clearly their skin isn't thick enough.


----------



## Rockland

Don't you see, Montrovant?  Everyone's a bully but Paulie.  Or something.


----------



## Capstone

Bullies have only the power given them by their victims.

The trick is to never see oneself as a victim, no matter what.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> Bullies have only the power given them by their victims.
> 
> The trick is to never see oneself as a victim, no matter what.



Well, that depends on the form the bullying takes, doesn't it?

A bully might still have the power to physically abuse someone, whether they think of themselves as a victim or not.  

I couldn't help myself being contrary!


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> A bully might still have the power to physically abuse someone, whether they think of themselves as a victim or not.



I hope you'll indulge my nuanced use of the term, but I do enjoy dancing around even the subtlest distinctions. 

I believe it's shameful for one to allow an assault of any stripe to determine his or her status as a "victim", because there is no shame in being overpowered by someone physically stronger, naturally smarter, better equipped, or whatever; the shame would be in allowing the fear of that perceived superiority to alter one's behavior in a manner inconsistent with his or her principles. In my view, where there is no justifiable shame, there should be no feelings of _victimization_.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bully might still have the power to physically abuse someone, whether they think of themselves as a victim or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll indulge my nuanced use of the term, but I do enjoy dancing around even the subtlest distinctions.
> 
> I believe it's shameful for one to allow an assault of any stripe to determine his or her status as a "victim", because there is no shame in being overpowered by someone physically stronger, naturally smarter, better equipped, or whatever; the shame would be in allowing the fear of that perceived superiority to alter one's behavior in a manner inconsistent with his or her principles. In my view, where there is no justifiable shame, there should be no feelings of _victimization_.
Click to expand...

shame on you.


----------



## carnac

I agree. They don't use heavily medicated, mentally unstable people for nothing. A little hypnotism, a little 30 min. session here and there and these psychos are ready to shoot anything and anyone.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bully might still have the power to physically abuse someone, whether they think of themselves as a victim or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll indulge my nuanced use of the term, but I do enjoy dancing around even the subtlest distinctions.
> 
> I believe it's shameful for one to allow an assault of any stripe to determine his or her status as a "victim", because there is no shame in being overpowered by someone physically stronger, naturally smarter, better equipped, or whatever; the shame would be in allowing the fear of that perceived superiority to alter one's behavior in a manner inconsistent with his or her principles. In my view, where there is no justifiable shame, there should be no feelings of _victimization_.
Click to expand...


We are operating under different definitions of the word victim.  One can be the victim of an assault without feeling shame, IMO.


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> We are operating under different definitions of the word victim. ...



Or maybe we're just applying it differently.  



Montrovant said:


> [...]One can be the victim of an assault without feeling shame, IMO.



As a matter of personal preference, I reserve the right not to apply the term in every instance it's _technically_ applicable.  

Now, we could argue about the philosophical implications of 'personal preference' on the notion of _objective meaning_, but I doubt we'd get anywhere in relation to our respective starting positions.

Let's not forget context. The discussion was centered on _bullying_ as a means of running off formerly regular posters. Accordingly, in my opinion, the altered behavior of some of those people would be potentially indicative of justifiable feelings of shame/victimization.

Then again, maybe their computers crashed, or they couldn't afford to pay the internet bill, or ...perish the thought, they collectively 'got a life'.

For the record, if I ever decide to leave this discussion board, it most certainly would have NOTHING to do with the tactics of others; and more importantly, it wouldn't be based on justifiable feelings of shame. 

That's the beauty of having nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like the same pattern has emerged here same as waco,oklahoma city,jfk assassination.Been going on for at LEAST 50 years.destroy the evidence.

Sandy Hook Cleansed - Any Questions? « Just Wondering - Alternative News and Opinions Just Wondering ? Alternative News and Opinions


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey 9/11.....thought youd like this link. Seems a handful of the NWO folks started to face guilt and death in the face >>>

Rare Bilderberg Paper Trail Left Behind by Elite Rhodes Scholar



Don't let the matrix dwellars get to you man......they are permanently fucked and cant be salvaged. You gotta feed this stuff to people who want to get beyond the reality manufacturing company, none of whom exist or will ever exist on this forum.


----------



## G.T.

The "sandy hook was a hoaxers" should rot for all of eternity with their depraved little, little brains. 

*Among the details: More than a dozen bodies, mostly children, were discovered packed "like sardines" in a bathroom where they had hidden. And the horrors encountered inside the school were so great that when police sent in paramedics, they tried to select ones capable of handling what they were about to witness.

"This will be the worst day of your life," police Sgt. William Cario warned one.*

Police file on Newtown yields chilling portrait


----------



## paulitician

See how dead this Forum has become? You can thank Nazi Bully assholes like dawgshit and Ollie for that. This used to be an enjoyable Forum. But once the Nazi Trolls took over, it died. Most just got tired of their stupid 'Uh, you gots a tinfoil hat' shit. They moved on. It's actually pretty sad.


----------



## G.T.

Youre a scumbag and were called to the floor for.being a scumbag. Justice is what was done, libocalypsenow aka polly tissue aka repeat.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Most just got tired of their stupid 'Uh, you gots a tinfoil hat' shit.


Well to be fair you've never managed to expand beyond your narrow script of "boot lickers" so you don't have much room to criticize lack of variance.


Then again you talk about people believing lies when you were caught lying about that cropped backpack picture you posted, so I guess hypocrisy is your realm.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> See how dead this Forum has become? You can thank Nazi Bully assholes like dawgshit and Ollie for that. This used to be an enjoyable Forum. But once the Nazi Trolls took over, it died. Most just got tired of their stupid 'Uh, you gots a tinfoil hat' shit. They moved on. It's actually pretty sad.



What? All we're doing is asking you to provide proof that would actually stand up in court. But all you ever come back with is how fucked up we are instead of defending your position. that or lying about photos... When you have something for real bring it on. I understand the final investigation has been released Pictures and all. You haven't posted anything about that yet. Why not?


----------



## Rockland

SFC Ollie said:


> I understand the final investigation has been released Pictures and all. You haven't posted anything about that yet. Why not?



Because he's too busy calling us a bunch of mean old poopy-pants, before going off to sulk again.

I'd like to know why he keeps bringing up the cropped photo of the two men with backpacks in a Sandy Hook thread.  Is he lost?  

Hey, Paulie, the Boston Marathon bombing thread is under "B".  You know, like the "Bullshit" you sling?


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the final investigation has been released Pictures and all. You haven't posted anything about that yet. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's too busy calling us a bunch of mean old poopy-pants, before going off to sulk again.
> 
> I'd like to know why he keeps bringing up the cropped photo of the two men with backpacks in a Sandy Hook thread.  Is he lost?
> 
> Hey, Paulie, the Boston Marathon bombing thread is under "B".  You know, like the "Bullshit" you sling?
Click to expand...


 You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the final investigation has been released Pictures and all. You haven't posted anything about that yet. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's too busy calling us a bunch of mean old poopy-pants, before going off to sulk again.
> 
> I'd like to know why he keeps bringing up the cropped photo of the two men with backpacks in a Sandy Hook thread.  Is he lost?
> 
> Hey, Paulie, the Boston Marathon bombing thread is under "B".  You know, like the "Bullshit" you sling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. *But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.*
Click to expand...


You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".  

You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's too busy calling us a bunch of mean old poopy-pants, before going off to sulk again.
> 
> I'd like to know why he keeps bringing up the cropped photo of the two men with backpacks in a Sandy Hook thread.  Is he lost?
> 
> Hey, Paulie, the Boston Marathon bombing thread is under "B".  You know, like the "Bullshit" you sling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. *But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".
> 
> You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.
Click to expand...


Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the Forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you.


This is common among people like you, assuming not blindly swallowing any conspiracy theory that comes down the pipe is equal to believing everything the government says. You are too caught up in your desire to convince yourself you are somehow enlightened to comprehend there are a lot of shades of gray that exist between the black and white extremes you subscribe to.

I don't believe everything the government says, and at the same time (gasp!) I don't think every world event is part of some vast complex improbable conspiracy .

Then again we all know you aren't really seeking the truth here right? If you were you wouldn't have been caught lying about a cropped photo to manufacture evidence to support your search for the truth.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. *But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".
> 
> You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the Forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.
Click to expand...


Did I say I give a damn about who said what first?

It's funny that you complain about other people using the same insults over and over (when they haven't used those insults any time recently in the thread that I recall) and then use the same basic insults you use over and over.  Doesn't matter who did it first, it's still hilarious hypocrisy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SO we are all agreed then that SandyHook happened pretty much exactly like the official reports say it did? Since no one has any proof otherwise....


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. *But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".
> 
> You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. *You assholes have ruined the Forum,* but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.
Click to expand...



More of your "poor victim" silliness. You and your fellow anti-everything, crybaby CTs always end up looking and feeling pretty stupid after contact with normal peeps. The crickets on this board are a direct result of the whiny silliness you post so regularly.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> See how dead this Forum has become? You can thank Nazi Bully assholes like dawgshit and Ollie for that. This used to be an enjoyable Forum. But once the Nazi Trolls took over, it died. Most just got tired of their stupid 'Uh, you gots a tinfoil hat' shit. They moved on. It's actually pretty sad.


so saith rerun....


----------



## daws101

I guess what paulie means by ruining this forum is he and his cohorts can no longer circle jerk   
without being called out.
unless I 'm wrong this is a debate forum, pro and con,to use an analogy it's not a he man woman haters club...for ctr's....


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> SO we are all agreed then that SandyHook happened pretty much exactly like the official reports say it did? Since no one has any proof otherwise....




My God man.......THIS is proof for you??

No elaboration necessary. It is just further proof of one thing.......Ollie is on somebody's payroll to assist in perpetuating this myth.

For the non-hopelessly duped.......take a good close look at that picture. Supposedly done with a .223!! ( remember.....the shotgun was found in the Honda Civic glove box  ). Here is a slow-mo of a ballistics test with small caliber round through glass >>>

shooting glass with .223 - Bing Videos


Note how virtually all of the glass moves inward along with the projectile........but at Sandy Hook, the glass moved backwards!!!. I suppose though, a guy intent upon blasting away at children might have stopped and kicked the glass out from inside!!


Oh......and note all the damage from multiple rounds of .223 on the door and wall in the distance!!!! Although perhaps Lanza did use some kind of magic bullets that fall to the ground upon impact!!!


Nice furniture just inside the shot to shit glass too huh??!!!!


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO we are all agreed then that SandyHook happened pretty much exactly like the official reports say it did? Since no one has any proof otherwise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God man.......THIS is proof for you??
> 
> No elaboration necessary. It is just further proof of one thing.......Ollie is on somebody's payroll to assist in perpetuating this myth.
> 
> Nice furniture just inside the shot to shit glass too huh??!!!!
Click to expand...


Woo ... what the fuck happened to your brain? You've gone all 9/11 HandJob.
Next you'll be squealing about farts and gov't paid agents. Oh, you're already doing the paid agent silliness. Well, the farts can't be far behind.


----------



## SFC Ollie

http://media.khou.com/images/470*261/LEAD-Sandy-Hook+shooting.jpg

I'm sorry that some people can't look at other pictures which have been made available.....

for some reason I can't post it.......


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## skookerasbil

Ollie......well you sure are consistent. You invariably show up in a blink of an eye after anything is posted in this forum........and you invariably parrot the established narrative.


All the earmarks of a paid hack.



Anyway......I digress.......


For most people content with peeping out of their hobbit hole and then scurrying back in to comfy cozy, a shot out window is clear confirmation of the whole event!!!


----------



## G.T.

You clearly have mental problems.


----------



## skookerasbil

So Ollie.......you say to everybody you are familiar with weapons.

Consider this  >>>>>


*Lauren Rousseau, who died last week at age 30, was born in the U.S.

Her Canadian-born father, Gilles Rousseau, told Radio-Canada that he wanted to see his daughter's body but was informed by authorities that it would not be possible.

In a tearful interview, he said the rounds used were so powerful that they ripped through the school's walls and left several holes in his daughter's car outside in the parking lot.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/12/18/lauren-rousseau-newtown-shooting-sandy-hook-canada_n_2324787.html





From a Bushmaster??!!!


a .223 round??!!! Its a God damned varmint round. My 44 magnum rounds in my Rossi 93 wouldn't go through school walls and through a car door!!!!



Doesn't raise an eyebrow for you?



Then you are either 


1) A fake military guy

or 

2) A paid phoney hack.


----------



## skookerasbil

For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>


Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)



Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
Click to expand...


And yet despite what you claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was you who posted that cropped picture in a lame effort to mislead. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet despite what you claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was you who posted that cropped picture in a lame effort to mislead. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?
Click to expand...


Secrecy and dishonesty is all your beloved Big Brother is about. But hey, you wanna go on living your denial fantasies, than so be it i guess. Most German People thought the Nazis were a bunch of really fine fellas. Whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet despite what you claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was you who posted that cropped picture in a lame effort to mislead. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secrecy and dishonesty is all your beloved Big Brother is about. But hey, you wanna go on living your denial fantasies, than so be it i guess. Most German People thought the Nazis were a bunch of really fine fellas. Whatever floats yer boat.
Click to expand...


And yet despite what you repeatedly claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was _you_ who LIED. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?


----------



## Truthmatters

there are familys with dead children and this is how the right reacts to their pain?


----------



## SAYIT

Truthmatters said:


> there are familys with dead children and this is how the right reacts to their pain?



Ah, this thread has CT loons to the right and left. Their politics do not define them ... their shared delusions do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet despite what you claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was you who posted that cropped picture in a lame effort to mislead. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secrecy and dishonesty is all your beloved Big Brother is about. But hey, you wanna go on living your denial fantasies, than so be it i guess. Most German People thought the Nazis were a bunch of really fine fellas. Whatever floats yer boat.
Click to expand...


so your still wasting your time talking to dawgshit huh?


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Ollie......well you sure are consistent. You invariably show up in a blink of an eye after anything is posted in this forum........and you invariably parrot the established narrative.
> 
> 
> All the earmarks of a paid hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway......I digress.......
> 
> 
> For most people content with peeping out of their hobbit hole and then scurrying back in to comfy cozy, a shot out window is clear confirmation of the whole event!!!



Hey dumb fuck. I don't spend as much time on this forum as half of you nutcases. I keep three or four threads open on this entire board, because I'm an Administrator on another board and that takes alot of my time, besides a local board that I post on regularly. Now do let us know if there is anything intelligent you wish to say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Truthmatters said:


> there are familys with dead children and this is how the right reacts to their pain?



whatsever you say TRUTH DOESNT MATTER.the one who has his head in his ass ignoring facts that its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM of demopublicans and reprocrats beliving in the fairy tale that Obama and the democrats serve the people but republicans dont.thats the logic of TRUTH DOESNT MATTER for ya. IM SERIOUS,IM not kidding,he actually thinks the democrats are different than the republicans and likes obomination and slick willie . did you know these facts about truth doesnt matter Paul?

He investigates the facts about sandy hook about as much as he does the atrocities Obama and clinton have committed against the american people not getting it that jfk was our last REAL president we had not a puppet for the establishment and that he paid the price for that.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> So Ollie.......you say to everybody you are familiar with weapons.
> 
> Consider this  >>>>>
> 
> 
> *Lauren Rousseau, who died last week at age 30, was born in the U.S.
> 
> Her Canadian-born father, Gilles Rousseau, told Radio-Canada that he wanted to see his daughter's body but was informed by authorities that it would not be possible.
> 
> In a tearful interview, he said the rounds used were so powerful that they ripped through the school's walls and left several holes in his daughter's car outside in the parking lot.*
> 
> Lauren Rousseau, Teacher Killed In Newtown Shooting, Mourned By Canadian Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a Bushmaster??!!!
> 
> 
> a .223 round??!!! Its a God damned varmint round. My 44 magnum rounds in my Rossi 93 wouldn't go through school walls and through a car door!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't raise an eyebrow for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are either
> 
> 
> 1) A fake military guy
> 
> or
> 
> 2) A paid phoney hack.



Are you idiots ever going to do any research or attempt to tell the whole story. like the truth?

First off there were other cars hit by gunfire. None of them were hit by gunfire that came through any wall. Windows from the rooms where Lanza was shooting like the crazy nutcase that he was yes, but through the walls, no...






Notice the cars in this Photo that are taped off......


Now a fake Military guy? Really? Take a look at my profile and ask around about me...Or find my Youtube videos, they tell their own story too.

Paid to be here? I'd starve..........


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)




Doesn't mean a thing since no one has made any official claim that bullets went through any walls into the parking lot....

Which if they did then I would want to talk with them about stupidity... Windows...Remember classrooms are mostly windows on one side....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
Click to expand...


And Pauline follows along instead of thinking or doing her own research...as per normal....

I wished i was paid for this, you fools make it so easy.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Truthmatters said:


> there are familys with dead children and this is how the right reacts to their pain?



Who are you talking to, this is not a right vs left thing.  Nor is it Black and white....

It is stupidity against common sense, which side will you be on today?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 farts in row from you agent gomer ollie.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ollie.......you say to everybody you are familiar with weapons.
> 
> Consider this  >>>>>
> 
> 
> *Lauren Rousseau, who died last week at age 30, was born in the U.S.
> 
> Her Canadian-born father, Gilles Rousseau, told Radio-Canada that he wanted to see his daughter's body but was informed by authorities that it would not be possible.
> 
> In a tearful interview, he said the rounds used were so powerful that they ripped through the school's walls and left several holes in his daughter's car outside in the parking lot.*
> 
> Lauren Rousseau, Teacher Killed In Newtown Shooting, Mourned By Canadian Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a Bushmaster??!!!
> 
> 
> a .223 round??!!! Its a God damned varmint round. My 44 magnum rounds in my Rossi 93 wouldn't go through school walls and through a car door!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't raise an eyebrow for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are either
> 
> 
> 1) A fake military guy
> 
> or
> 
> 2) A paid phoney hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you idiots ever going to do any research or attempt to tell the whole story. like the truth?
> 
> First off there were other cars hit by gunfire. None of them were hit by gunfire that came through any wall. Windows from the rooms where Lanza was shooting like the crazy nutcase that he was yes, but through the walls, no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the cars in this Photo that are taped off......
> 
> 
> Now a fake Military guy? Really? Take a look at my profile and ask around about me...Or find my Youtube videos, they tell their own story too.
> 
> Paid to be here? I'd starve..........
Click to expand...


Big Brother doesn't do truth. And if the Military didn't break you like a dog, you would see that. Now hurry off and fetch. Be a good little doggy. Better do what your Master tells ya.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the non-hopelessly duped of the world >>>
> 
> 
> Ammunition Drywall Penetration Analysis Test (Adpat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Pauline follows along instead of thinking or doing her own research...as per normal....
> 
> I wished i was paid for this, you fools make it so easy.....
Click to expand...


The fact you're not being paid to shill for Government, is even more sad & pathetic. Nothing to boast about there dipshit.


----------



## G.T.

The fact that a proven liar even bothers to post anymore is psychotic delusional suffering manifest as a little female poon poon mouth.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey Pauline, do you have anything intelligent to say or are you following along with 911shitforbrains?

I just posted photos showing where Skooterball is wrong and all you can do is continue to attack me at a personal level. I've had about enough of it. 

I'm just going to start negging you too..... You used to actually offer at least some kind of defense of your positions, what happened?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey Pauline, do you have anything intelligent to say or are you following along with 911shitforbrains?
> 
> I just posted photos showing where Skooterball is wrong and all you can do is continue to attack me at a personal level. I've had about enough of it.
> 
> I'm just going to start negging you too..... You used to actually offer at least some kind of defense of your positions, what happened?



Aw, another Nazi Bully throwing a hilarious hissy fit. Don't dish it and if you can't take it. I told you before, i love kicking Nazi Bully ass. You and your asshole cohort dawgshit ran off too many decent Posters. You killed this Forum with your bullying bullshit. So now i'm gonna hang around just to annoy you goose stepping jerkoffs. I love it.


----------



## tinydancer

The thing that freaks me out and I'm not a conspiracy type of person. Yeah, I listen to coast to coast I give is why the prosecutor wouldn't even release the 911 calls It took a court order to get them released.

So of course one has to wonder what's going on? It's bizarre.


----------



## paulitician

tinydancer said:


> The thing that freaks me out and I'm not a conspiracy type of person. Yeah, I listen to coast to coast I give is why the prosecutor wouldn't even release the 911 calls It took a court order to get them released.
> 
> So of course one has to wonder what's going on? It's bizarre.



Secrecy and dishonesty. That's what Big Brother is all about. The shooter is dead and gone. There will be no trials. There is absolutely no reason for secrecy. And i'm not hearing all that 'You must hate Children!' B.S. either. This isn't about that. It's about Government once again being secretive and lying to the People. 

Their story doesn't add up. So to avoid any further questioning, they've put a gag-order on their MSM puppets and most others who were involved. They're gonna quietly move on. After all, Government knows most of the loyal Sheep don't want to know the truth anyway. It's actually very sad.


----------



## SFC Ollie

tinydancer said:


> The thing that freaks me out and I'm not a conspiracy type of person. Yeah, I listen to coast to coast I give is why the prosecutor wouldn't even release the 911 calls It took a court order to get them released.
> 
> So of course one has to wonder what's going on? It's bizarre.



And now that they have been released?


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that freaks me out and I'm not a conspiracy type of person. Yeah, I listen to coast to coast I give is why the prosecutor wouldn't even release the 911 calls It took a court order to get them released.
> 
> So of course one has to wonder what's going on? It's bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secrecy and dishonesty. That's what Big Brother is all about. The shooter is dead and gone. There will be no trials. There is absolutely no reason for secrecy. And i'm not hearing all that 'You must hate Children!' B.S. either. This isn't about that. It's about Government once again being secretive and lying to the People.
> 
> Their story doesn't add up. So to avoid any further questioning, they've put a gag-order on their MSM puppets and most others who were involved. They're gonna quietly move on. After all, Government knows most of the loyal Sheep don't want to know the truth anyway. It's actually very sad.
Click to expand...


What part of the story doesn't add up...Give me something to go on here.......


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Secrecy and dishonesty. That's what Big Brother is all about.


Hah "dishonesty" as everyone in this forum laughs at how you try to ignore every time people point out you were the poster caught faking a cropped picture and lying about the implications. It is hilarious, the guy caught lying is the one who is always wagging his finger at other about dishonesty.

So anyway.... why did you feel the need to lie about that backpack photo Paulitician? You just going to keep on pretending everyone doesn't know and throw it in your face? Isn't that humiliating?

We all know.


----------



## SFC Ollie

He didn't lie, he actually believed it.... To him it was the truth because he was told so and it fit what he wanted the truth to be.... So why bother to actually look into it?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> He didn't lie, he actually believed it.... To him it was the truth because he was told so and it fit what he wanted the truth to be.... So why bother to actually look into it?



I disagree. At some level he may delude himself into buying the crap he posts but he's waaaay beyond the self-imposed and rigidly self-enforced ignorance he regularly exhibits. 
He's so desperate to feel "right" he willfully - perhaps eagerly - LIES to make his case.


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> There is absolutely no reason for secrecy.



There is absolutely no reason to satisfy your ghoulish curiosity about how much those children suffered.  If that makes me one of your "Nazi bullies,"  I truly don't give a fuck.  Go have a hissy fit somewhere else.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet despite what you claim to be Big Bro's dishonesty, it was you who posted that cropped picture in a lame effort to mislead. So if your story is so true, why must you lie in support of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secrecy and dishonesty is all your beloved Big Brother is about. But hey, you wanna go on living your denial fantasies, than so be it i guess. Most German People thought the Nazis were a bunch of really fine fellas. Whatever floats yer boat.
Click to expand...

rerun sings the rationalization song!


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to satisfy your ghoulish curiosity about how much those children suffered.  If that makes me one of your "Nazi bullies,"  I truly don't give a fuck.  Go have a hissy fit somewhere else.
Click to expand...


Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.


----------



## G.T.

you do hate the children


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to satisfy your ghoulish curiosity about how much those children suffered.  If that makes me one of your "Nazi bullies,"  I truly don't give a fuck.  Go have a hissy fit somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

time to haunt another site paulie....


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to satisfy your ghoulish curiosity about how much those children suffered.  If that makes me one of your "Nazi bullies,"  I truly don't give a fuck.  Go have a hissy fit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time to haunt another site paulie....
Click to expand...


Sorry, Nazi goon. I think i'll stick around. You won't be bullying me outta here. I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Here's the message pauline left on my Visitor messages....I'll be deleting it soon because my visitors shouldn't be exposed to his trash.

paulitician


> Always knew you Nazi Bullies were really just plain ole pussie



Now Pauline, As I have stated many times, come out with some actual facts and I'll be glad to discuss them with you...But as long as you want to sit back and call names.... Well, everyone sees how childish it is, Except maybe you and 911shitforbrains.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Have you anything intelligent to say Pauline?


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Here's the message pauline left on my Visitor messages....I'll be deleting it soon because my visitors shouldn't be exposed to his trash.
> 
> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you Nazi Bullies were really just plain ole pussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Pauline, As I have stated many times, come out with some actual facts and I'll be glad to discuss them with you...But as long as you want to sit back and call names.... Well, everyone sees how childish it is, Except maybe you and 911shitforbrains.
Click to expand...


Too late, you blew it when you started bullying posters off the Forum. You made it miserable for so many. So I no longer respect you. Now you're only worthy of ridicule yourself. And i plan on giving you and dawgshit a whole lot of that. So buck up little Nazi buckaroo. Stop whining and deal with it. I thought you Nazis were tough? SHEESH.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Who have i bullied off the forum? And you know, if I didn't have fun pointing out your childish behavior (as if everyone can't see it) I would simply ignore you.

But you and shitforbrains are so much entertainment.

Now I ask you again, what is it about Sandy hook that makes you disbelieve the official investigation?

If there is nothing then why are you here?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> time to haunt another site paulie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nazi goon. I think i'll stick around. You won't be bullying me outta here.* I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.*
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> time to haunt another site paulie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nazi goon. I think i'll stick around. You won't be bullying me outta here. I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.
Click to expand...

wow! taking credit for something you are incapable of ....another big lie from paulie...


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> time to haunt another site paulie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nazi goon. I think i'll stick around. You won't be bullying me outta here.* I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, and now the other Nazi Bully who ruined the Forum has arrived. Gonna be a Goose Stepping circle-jerk here in a minute. Nazis are gross.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the message pauline left on my Visitor messages....I'll be deleting it soon because my visitors shouldn't be exposed to his trash.
> 
> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you Nazi Bullies were really just plain ole pussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Pauline, As I have stated many times, come out with some actual facts and I'll be glad to discuss them with you...But as long as you want to sit back and call names.... Well, everyone sees how childish it is, Except maybe you and 911shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late, you blew it when you started bullying posters off the Forum. You made it miserable for so many. So I no longer respect you. Now you're only worthy of ridicule yourself. And i plan on giving you and dawgshit a whole lot of that. So buck up little Nazi buckaroo. Stop whining and deal with it. I thought you Nazis were tough? SHEESH.
Click to expand...

another lie you keep spewing! I've never intentionally bullied anyone in this forum
like the old saying goes "if you're gonna play with the big kids don't whine if you get a bloody nose.."


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nazi goon. I think i'll stick around. You won't be bullying me outta here.* I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and now the other Nazi Bully who ruined the Forum has arrived. Gonna be a Goose Stepping circle-jerk here in a minute. Pretty gross.
Click to expand...


Gee, I'm sorry I ruined your comedy sub-forum by providing facts instead of supporting your tin hat "theories".

No, really, I am.


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and now the other Nazi Bully who ruined the Forum has arrived. Gonna be a Goose Stepping circle-jerk here in a minute. Pretty gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I'm sorry I ruined your comedy sub-forum by providing facts instead of supporting your tin hat "theories".
> 
> No, really, I am.
Click to expand...


Nah, you assholes made the Forum so unpleasant, most just decided to go elsewhere. That's all you did. Congrats dipshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and now the other Nazi Bully who ruined the Forum has arrived. Gonna be a Goose Stepping circle-jerk here in a minute. Pretty gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I'm sorry I ruined your comedy sub-forum by providing facts instead of supporting your tin hat "theories".
> 
> No, really, I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you assholes made the Forum so unpleasant, most just decided to go elsewhere. That's all you did. Congrats dipshit.
Click to expand...


They couldn't stand the heat, so they fled to a colder kitchen.

Quelle surprise.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and now the other Nazi Bully who ruined the Forum has arrived. Gonna be a Goose Stepping circle-jerk here in a minute. Pretty gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I'm sorry I ruined your comedy sub-forum by providing facts instead of supporting your tin hat "theories".
> 
> No, really, I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you assholes made the Forum so unpleasant, most just decided to go elsewhere. That's all you did. Congrats dipshit.
Click to expand...

another lie ....this is you:" when you started bullying posters off the Forum."
expect a dodge it 5....4...3..2.1


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I'm sorry I ruined your comedy sub-forum by providing facts instead of supporting your tin hat "theories".
> 
> No, really, I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you assholes made the Forum so unpleasant, most just decided to go elsewhere. That's all you did. Congrats dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They couldn't stand the heat, so they fled to a colder kitchen.
> 
> Quelle surprise.
Click to expand...


Attaboy, be proud of your Goose Stepping and ruining the Forum. Anyway, gotta run. Enjoy your Goose Step circle-jerk. See ya.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you assholes made the Forum so unpleasant, most just decided to go elsewhere. That's all you did. Congrats dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't stand the heat, so they fled to a colder kitchen.
> 
> Quelle surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attaboy, be proud of your Goose Stepping and ruining the Forum. Anyway, gotta run. Enjoy your Goose Step circle-jerk. See ya.
Click to expand...

once again, paulie pulls up his skirts and runs away!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't stand the heat, so they fled to a colder kitchen.
> 
> Quelle surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attaboy, be proud of your Goose Stepping and ruining the Forum. Anyway, gotta run. Enjoy your Goose Step circle-jerk. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once again, paulie pulls up his skirts and runs away!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8IkbCeZ9to]Brave Sir Robin Ran Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> I take pride in kicking Nazi Bully ass.



Cool.  When are you going to start?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Looks like there's no conspiracy here after all.....

Oh well.

Now maybe they will permit the families in Newtown grieve in peace.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to satisfy your ghoulish curiosity about how much those children suffered.  If that makes me one of your "Nazi bullies,"  I truly don't give a fuck.  Go have a hissy fit somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss off with that stupid "You must hate the children!' Bullshite. It's not about that. It's about real truth & transparency. Not just cherry-picked Government-approved release of info. Just release it all. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...



While I too would like more transparency from my gov't in non-security matters, there is nothing in the Constitution which guarantees you access to anything you want no matter how badly you want it. Get over it, Princess.


----------



## daws101

Pauline latest sonnet  to me aulitician
Ha. What a little pussy.


----------



## freedombecki

SFC Ollie said:


> Who have i bullied off the forum? And you know, if I didn't have fun pointing out your childish behavior (as if everyone can't see it) I would simply ignore you.
> 
> But you and shitforbrains are so much entertainment.
> 
> Now I ask you again, what is it about Sandy hook that makes you disbelieve the official investigation?
> 
> If there is nothing then why are you here?



Not only have you not bullied people off the forum, SFC Ollie, you state the facts and request proof for a claim that contradicts the evidence that is known.

 Thanks for making USMB a more responsible forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass Big Brother buttsnifffers crack me up. Like you dunces would ever believe anything other than what Government and the Idiot Box tells you. Why do you people still come here? Seems pointless to me. Unless you enjoy being Nazi Trolls so much, you just can't stay away. *But hey, how bout another 'Tinfoil Hat' or 'Mother's basement' insult? You dunces never seem to get enough of those. Bout all you're good for.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".
> 
> You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the Forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.
Click to expand...


yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that. Very interesting. We'll never get the truth on this. Secrecy and dishonesty is what Big Brother is all about. And those 'hopelessly duped of the world', don't want the truth. They desperately wanna go on living their denial fantasies. Most of the German People felt the same way while the Nazis carried out horrific atrocities in their name. They just didn't wanna know. It is very sad, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pauline follows along instead of thinking or doing her own research...as per normal....
> 
> I wished i was paid for this, you fools make it so easy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact you're not being paid to shill for Government, is even more sad & pathetic. Nothing to boast about there dipshit.
Click to expand...


Dude Gomer Ollie VERY much so is being paid by the government to troll these boards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pauline, do you have anything intelligent to say or are you following along with 911shitforbrains?
> 
> I just posted photos showing where Skooterball is wrong and all you can do is continue to attack me at a personal level. I've had about enough of it.
> 
> I'm just going to start negging you too..... You used to actually offer at least some kind of defense of your positions, what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, another Nazi Bully throwing a hilarious hissy fit. Don't dish it and if you can't take it. I told you before, i love kicking Nazi Bully ass. You and your asshole cohort dawgshit ran off too many decent Posters. You killed this Forum with your bullying bullshit. So now i'm gonna hang around just to annoy you goose stepping jerkoffs. I love it.
Click to expand...


yeah people always laugh at gomer Ollie how he can dish it out but he cant take it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that freaks me out and I'm not a conspiracy type of person. Yeah, I listen to coast to coast I give is why the prosecutor wouldn't even release the 911 calls It took a court order to get them released.
> 
> So of course one has to wonder what's going on? It's bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secrecy and dishonesty. That's what Big Brother is all about. The shooter is dead and gone. There will be no trials. There is absolutely no reason for secrecy. And i'm not hearing all that 'You must hate Children!' B.S. either. This isn't about that. It's about Government once again being secretive and lying to the People.
> 
> Their story doesn't add up. So to avoid any further questioning, they've put a gag-order on their MSM puppets and most others who were involved. They're gonna quietly move on. After all, Government knows most of the loyal Sheep don't want to know the truth anyway. It's actually very sad.
Click to expand...


couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the message pauline left on my Visitor messages....I'll be deleting it soon because my visitors shouldn't be exposed to his trash.
> 
> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you Nazi Bullies were really just plain ole pussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Pauline, As I have stated many times, come out with some actual facts and I'll be glad to discuss them with you...But as long as you want to sit back and call names.... Well, everyone sees how childish it is, Except maybe you and 911shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late, you blew it when you started bullying posters off the Forum. You made it miserable for so many. So I no longer respect you. Now you're only worthy of ridicule yourself. And i plan on giving you and dawgshit a whole lot of that. So buck up little Nazi buckaroo. Stop whining and deal with it. I thought you Nazis were tough? SHEESH.
Click to expand...


That's classic gomer Ollie for ya.Lying as always saying you haven't given any evidence.He always does that in his 9/11 discussions as well claiming you never gave any evidence 9/11 was an inside job when you post videos with overwhelming facts in them.when he gets cornered with those facts in the vidoes,like the government troll he is,he doesn't even bother to address any mentiond  in them dismissing it as a youtube video.thats whay they always do when they are cornered.thats what their handlers instruct them to do.

yet this chickenshit coward has the hypocrisy to  CLAIM to truthers they have   never given him facts about 9/11 being an inside job. He would be laughed out of a debating hall in a minute.

he sure would never make it as a lawyer. you got to actually TRY and counter the facts your opponent presents. If he representing a client in a courtroom for a non political case like representing some neighbor who had a lawsuit aginst his neighbor or something like that for instance, It that opposing lawyer gave a youtube video with facts about that client and gomer Ollie said to the judge-your honor,thats a youtube video,that cant be evidence.He would laugh so hard and say-Gomer Ollie-address those facts or I am ruling in favor of him.we know it,he knows it, nobody would ever hire him again as a lawyer when word got out that he didn't even try to counter the facts.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pauline, do you have anything intelligent to say or are you following along with 911shitforbrains?
> 
> I just posted photos showing where Skooterball is wrong and all you can do is continue to attack me at a personal level. I've had about enough of it.
> 
> I'm just going to start negging you too..... You used to actually offer at least some kind of defense of your positions, what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, another Nazi Bully throwing a hilarious hissy fit. Don't dish it and if you can't take it. I told you before, i love kicking Nazi Bully ass. You and your asshole cohort dawgshit ran off too many decent Posters. You killed this Forum with your bullying bullshit. So now i'm gonna hang around just to annoy you goose stepping jerkoffs. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah people always laugh at gomer Ollie how he can dish it out but he cant take it.
Click to expand...


Bring it on shitforbrains...anytime you want to man up.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

freedombecki said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have i bullied off the forum? And you know, if I didn't have fun pointing out your childish behavior (as if everyone can't see it) I would simply ignore you.
> 
> But you and shitforbrains are so much entertainment.
> 
> Now I ask you again, what is it about Sandy hook that makes you disbelieve the official investigation?
> 
> If there is nothing then why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have you not bullied people off the forum, SFC Ollie, you state the facts and request proof for a claim that contradicts the evidence that is known.
> 
> Thanks for making USMB a more responsible forum.
Click to expand...


troll becki should start her own comedy club show.this is the funniest and most untruthful  post i can EVER recall seeing at this site before being posted.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Crawl back into your hole troll...........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Crawl back into your hole troll...........


it's his computer time at the special peoples home....he'll quit when the meds kick in...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Doesn't have the guts to actually debate us... Might just be time to ignore him again but then I'd miss the fart jokes....

BTW, do not respond to the fart posts....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> Doesn't have the guts to actually debate us... Might just be time to ignore him again but then I'd miss the fart jokes....
> 
> BTW, do not respond to the fart posts....



Doesn't really matter if we do or not. If it really does have us on ignore, it thinks we are responding to them, no matter what we post.

And if it doesn't have us on ignore, it acts like it does to make itself feel better.


----------



## freedombecki

9/11 inside job said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have i bullied off the forum? And you know, if I didn't have fun pointing out your childish behavior (as if everyone can't see it) I would simply ignore you.
> 
> But you and shitforbrains are so much entertainment.
> 
> Now I ask you again, what is it about Sandy hook that makes you disbelieve the official investigation?
> 
> If there is nothing then why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have you not bullied people off the forum, SFC Ollie, you state the facts and request proof for a claim that contradicts the evidence that is known.
> 
> Thanks for making USMB a more responsible forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> troll becki should start her own comedy club show.this is the funniest and most untruthful post i can EVER recall seeing at this site before being posted.
Click to expand...

 
Aw. Is my little pincushion needling you?


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say the bolded, after starting your sentence with "You dumbass Big Brother buttsniffers".
> 
> You're just messing with us, aren't you?  This much self-satire has to be intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the Forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the Forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question Government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend Big Brother at all costs, right? 

But I still hang around a bit, just to rip some Nazi Bully ass. Bullies can't deal with getting bullied themselves. They freak and start crying like little babies. A couple of em are even resorting to Neg-Rep Stalking now. I think it's hilarious. So I think i'll keep it up. lol. But there's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If Government and the Idiot Box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by Government and the Idiot Box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the Forum. That wasn't necessary.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Pauline follows along instead of thinking or doing her own research...as per normal....
> 
> I wished i was paid for this, you fools make it so easy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you're not being paid to shill for Government, is even more sad & pathetic. Nothing to boast about there dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude Gomer Ollie VERY much so is being paid by the government to troll these boards.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about that. It could be though. Who knows these days? Government does pay Internet Trolls to shill. That has been proven. But i tend to think it's more about Ollie just being a broken ole loyal Bootlicker. He was broken in the Military. All he knows is obeying his Master. Big Brother says jump, he says how high? All of his curiosity and will to question, was beaten out of him as a young man in the Military. He simply obeys. That's all he knows. I think it's as simple as that. But i wouldn't be surprised if there are others here who are being paid to Troll. Sadly, such is life in the American Police State.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw, piss off nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some football now. So, heil big brother! Enjoy your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'tinfoil hat'/'you live in your mom's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend big brother at all costs.
> 
> But i still hang around a bit, just to rip some nazi bully ass. There's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If government and the idiot box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by government and the idiot box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the forum. That wasn't necessary.
Click to expand...

so saith  rerun for the umpteenth time


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you're not being paid to shill for Government, is even more sad & pathetic. Nothing to boast about there dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Gomer Ollie VERY much so is being paid by the government to troll these boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about that. It could be though. Who knows these days? Government does pay Internet Trolls to shill. That has been proven. But i tend to think it's more about Ollie just being a broken ole loyal Bootlicker. He was broken in the Military. All he knows is obeying his Master. Big Brother says jump, he says how high? All of his curiosity and will to question, was beaten out of him as a young man in the Military. Hey obeys. That's all he knows. I think it's as simple as that. But i wouldn't be surprised if there are others here who are being paid to Troll. Sadly, such is life in the American Police State.
Click to expand...


When you say who knows 'these days' that implies that in other days, you DID know who was a paid troll.  What days were those?

And it's lovely how you continue to denigrate the military as a bunch of broken boot-lickers who obey Master, yet complain about others hurling insults.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'tinfoil hat'/'you live in your mom's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend big brother at all costs.
> 
> But i still hang around a bit, just to rip some nazi bully ass. There's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If government and the idiot box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by government and the idiot box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the forum. That wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so saith  rerun for the umpteenth time
Click to expand...


Was i talkin to you dipshit? Mind your own business.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Have any of this children made a valid pint since i last posted fact to repute the latest BS they tried to pretend was real? You know how the car was shot through the walls....That was funny.....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'tinfoil hat'/'you live in your mom's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend big brother at all costs.
> 
> But i still hang around a bit, just to rip some nazi bully ass. There's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If government and the idiot box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by government and the idiot box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the forum. That wasn't necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> so saith  rerun for the umpteenth time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was i talkin to you dipshit? Mind your own business.
Click to expand...

it's an open forum, so yes you were...


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Have any of this children made a valid pint since i last posted fact to repute the latest BS they tried to pretend was real? You know how the car was shot through the walls....That was funny.....


nope! paulie's  doing a fine job of playing the martyr...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Once again we have to come to the conclusion that there is no conspiracy in Newtown and that the official investigation is correct.........

Next..........


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Once again we have to come to the conclusion that there is no conspiracy in Newtown and that the official investigation is correct.........
> 
> Next..........



Go figure? Like you Nazi douches were ever gonna come to any other conclusion.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again we have to come to the conclusion that there is no conspiracy in Newtown and that the official investigation is correct.........
> 
> Next..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure? Like you Nazi douches were ever gonna come to any other conclusion.
Click to expand...

a conclusion must be based on evidence ,not the batshit ravings of delusional wankers... simple really..


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again we have to come to the conclusion that there is no conspiracy in Newtown and that the official investigation is correct.........
> 
> Next..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure? Like you Nazi douches were ever gonna come to any other conclusion.
Click to expand...


Do you have anything intelligent to add to the conversation? Like perhaps you could give us a reason not to believe the official investigation. You know something that you have real proof of?


I didn't think so...Next.....


----------



## paulitician

Top Ten Reasons Sandy Hook May Have Been An Elaborate Hoax:


1. Proof of death has been suppressed:

Twenty-eight people allegedly died: 27 children and adults, including Adam Lanza,  at the school, and his mother, Nancy Lanza, in her home at 36 Yogananda Street, Newtown. However, there is no direct proof of their death: no photographic evidence or video footage was released to confirm the official story that these 28 persons actually died. In fact, no video surveillance footage shows anything&#8212;not even Adam shooting out the front plate-glass window or walking through the halls like Rambo, even though this is a school that had updated its security system at the start of the 2012-13 academic year.

The best the authorities could come up with was a heavily redacted report that includes numerous photos of the inside of the school, with a few dings that look like bullet holes, several bullets on the floor, and many black images with white numbers, which we are supposed to associate with dead people. One photo (left) shows the blown-out glass window through which Adam Lanza presumably entered the premises. But how did he get past the furniture, with all his weaponry, without moving anything out of position?

Compounding the situation, the parents were not even allowed to view their children&#8217;s bodies to identify them. Instead, they were reportedly shown photographs of the deceased. This was done, according to the Medical Examiner, Wayne Carver, in order to &#8220;control the situation.&#8221; But what was there about the situation that required &#8220;control&#8221;? No parent of our acquaintance would have agreed to accept the death of a child without viewing the body. James Tracy has published a discussion of the medical examiner&#8217;s performance.

Remarkably, the state has done its best to avoid releasing the death certificates and even recordings of the 911 calls. Death certificates were eventually &#8220;released&#8221; but not to the public or those who might want to investigate the case further, where only a short, general summary was available. According to The New York Times, in relation to the 911 calls, &#8220;no children are identified by name, no callers indicate that they can see a child being shot, and the only injury described is that of an educator&#8217;s being shot in the foot.&#8221;

Moreover, the funerals were all &#8220;closed casket,&#8221; with one exception&#8212;that of Noah Pozner. As recounted in interviews with the families, the circumstances of their last encounters with their children (or with their caskets) are strange to say the least. The &#8220;love fest&#8221; at the white coffin of Grace McDonnell was detailed on CNN for Anderson Cooper:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQNVJE4xgk]McDonnell parents live through Grace - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/01/07/top-ten-reasons-sandy-hook-was-an-elaborate-hoax/


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M]Laugh harder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

2. Emergency protocols were not followed

There is no evidence of any frantic effort to save lives or to remove bodies to hospitals; instead the scene outside the school looked calm and largely bloodless&#8212;with police and other personnel milling around casually and a severe shortage of dead or injured victims. One Sandy Hook researcher decided to call Lt. Paul Vance to ask who cleaned up the blood, which would have been considered to be a bio-hazard, and got the reply, &#8220;What blood?&#8221; Here is Jim Fetzer&#8217;s interview with Kelley from Tulsa on &#8220;The Real Deal&#8221; where she discusses this, which also includes several of the 911 calls:

Kelley was onto a real issue. Under the CT Medical Waste Tracking Act of 1988, a paper trail must kept by all parties involved in the clean up and must be tracked all the way to the incinerator with names and dates.

In a Mass Casualty Incident (MCI) like Sandy Hook, the proper protocol is START triage (Simple Triage and Rapid Treatment) using tarps of different colors with the aim being to save lives and get the injured to the hospital for treatment.  Not even the black tarps for the dead were used, much less the red ones for those who needed immediate treatment.  As Sofia Smallstorm has documented, nothing at all like this occurred at Sandy Hook: the appropriate protocols were not followed:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1yfJDCMU64]Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube[/ame]

Sandy Hook Fire Chief Bill Halstead was ready to help the victims but could recall only two wounded people. A few survivors were reportedly taken to the hospital, but, oddly, these people were never interviewed. There were no first-hand accounts that proved anyone was killed or injured. Nonetheless, according to Lt. Vance, 18 children were pronounced dead at the scene, two children were removed to &#8220;an area hospital&#8221; and were pronounced dead at the hospital, and seven adults were pronounced dead at the scene, including the shooter (NBC).

No emergency vehicles were present at the school or even lined up in the fire lane for a rescue attempt&#8212;the parking lot was filled with parked cars, police cars and possibly media vehicles. Such rescue activity as occurred was centered, not on the school premises, but at the nearby Firehouse. Emergency vehicles at the Firehouse were jammed together impeding access to the school, in case anyone might have thought about attempting a rescue. The scene at the Firehouse was quite peculiar, with people milling around and circling through the building, walking out one door and into another, to give the impression of lots of people and lots of action:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1yfJDCMU64]Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

3. Drill protocols were followed instead

We are now living in a security state, and the school system is among its beneficiaries. While we used to have &#8220;fire drills&#8221; from time to time, we now have &#8220;lockdown drills&#8221; implemented by school districts, with some states requiring a set number of drills by law. Private security firms, which operate for profit, now conduct &#8220;crisis preparedness assessments&#8221; at the tax-payer&#8217;s expense.

Larger scenarios are also developed as active-shooter drills, in which local law enforcement can take part in storming a school in pursuit of an active-actor-shooter. One such plan available on the web is &#8220;Operation Closed Campus&#8221; developed in Iowa following guidance set forth by the Homeland Security Exercise and Evaluation Program (HSEEP) of the US Department of Homeland Security.

According to protocol, everyone at the drill must check in, identification badges are issued to personnel and observers, and drinking water and restrooms are available. Personnel include the director, staff, controllers, evaluators, actors, media personnel and &#8220;players&#8221; (agency employees) both in uniforms and civilian clothes. This protocol appears to have been followed at Sandy Hook, where many participants wore ID/identification badges on lanyards, a huge check-in sign is visible and even Porta Potties are at the ready.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0782lVrxg8]Sandy Hook Hoax- The FEMA SCHOOL SHOOTING HANDBOOK SAYS - YouTube[/ame]

An emergency preparedness drill took place on 14 December 2012, 9 AM to 4 PM/ET, in Bridgeport, CT, which is a 20 minute drive from Sandy Hook. The course was run by the Connecticut Department of Emergency Services and Public Protection/Emergency Management and Homeland Security, entitled &#8220;Planning for the Needs of Children in Disasters.&#8221;

The Sandy Hook &#8220;shooting&#8221; appears to have been an Integrated Capstone Event (ICE), an exercise run by FEMA to coordinate federal, state and local emergency response teams in the case of a mass-casualty event. As such, it would have utilized actors and media partners to simulate a tragedy in order to train participants, and also in order to observe the reaction of the citizenry.


----------



## paulitician

4. There was foreknowledge of the event

The Connecticut state emergency system was taken over long before the &#8220;massacre&#8221; occurred, with a frequency change implemented five hours in advance of the &#8220;shooting.&#8221; Normal police and EMS dispatch protocol, using the Alpha Phonetic System for communications between officers and dispatchers, was replaced with staged transmissions by non-trained personnel. 

In addition, tweets about the shooting began before it occurred, a tribute was apparently uploaded one month before the event, and web pages honoring the victims, including a Facebook page R.I.P. Victoria Soto, were established before they had &#8220;officially&#8221; died.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSUAXBChnbE]Sandy Hook "Donation Sites UP Before Shooting!" BUSTED - YouTube[/ame]

A Sandy Hook timeline has been reconstructed at memoryholeblog.com, detailing major developments and highlighting the numerous inconsistencies in reports by the media.


----------



## paulitician

5. There were contradictory reports about the weapons

According to initial reports in the media, weapons used in the shooting included four handguns recovered at the scene, the only guns taken into the school (NBC). Then an AR-15 was said to have been found in the trunk of Lanza&#8217;s car (NBC). Then it was reported that Lanza may have carried only two handguns and that a rifle was also found in the school (NBC).

Wayne Carver, the Medical Examiner, said that all the victims were shot with the &#8220;long weapon.&#8221; Lt. Paul Vance then said that a Bushmaster AR-15 assault weapon with high capacity magazines was used &#8220;most of the time&#8221; and that Lanza was carrying &#8220;many high-capacity clips&#8221; for the weapon (Huffington Post).

In January 2013, Connecticut state police released a statement indicating that they had found four guns inside the school: a Bushmaster .223 caliber XM 15-E2S semi-automatic rifle with high capacity 30 round clips, a Glock 10-mm handgun and a Sig-Sauer P226 9mm handgun. They said they also found an Izhmash Canta-12 12-gauge shotgun in Lanza&#8217;s car (NBC).

This shotgun is also shown in a video aired on the night of 14 December 2013  by NBC. An evidence collection team and a policeman find the gun in the trunk of Lanza&#8217;s Honda Civic&#8212;the policeman handles the gun without gloves and ejects the ammunition on the spot. Some have seen two long guns in the trunk in the NBC video: the 12-gauge shotgun and the Bushmaster rifle.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNsFAbGTdKk]PROOF Sandy Hook Massacre: Both Long Guns Found in Trunk of Car - YouTube[/ame]

Lt. Vance then asserted that Lanza had killed all his victims with the .223-caliber semi-automatic rifle (ctpost.com). Regarding the confusion, Vance told reporters, &#8220;It&#8217;s all these conspiracy theorists that are trying to mucky up the waters.&#8221; Perhaps &#8220;The Top Prize for Fantastical Reporting&#8221; goes to Fox News, however, which announced that a 12-gauge shotgun along with two magazines containing 70 rounds of Winchester 12-gauge shotgun rounds had been found in the glove compartment of Adam Lanza&#8217;s Honda Civic&#8212;that&#8217;s right, in the glove compartment.


----------



## paulitician

6. Adam Lanza cannot have done the shooting

Adam Lanza, reportedly a frail young man weighing 120 pounds with Asperger&#8217;s Syndrome, is said to have carried massive weaponry on his person when he shot his way into the Sandy Hook school and proceeded to kill 26 people and then himself. This after he supposedly killed his mother before driving to the school.

According to State&#8217;s Attorney Stephen Sedensky, Lanza killed his 26 victims with the Bushmaster .223-caliber rifle and then killed himself with his Glock 10-mm handgun. Lanza was also supposedly carrying three 30-round magazines for the Bushmaster as well as a Sig-Sauer 9 mm handgun (see above). The victims were shot multiple times each in a fusillade of bullets from these military-style weapons. In order to wreak this havoc, he fired more than 150 rounds, and he must have carried more rounds in addition. Lanza was reportedly found dead wearing a bulletproof vest and military-style clothing (AP).

As Mike Powers, a professional military investigator and ballistics expert, has observed, this young man of slight build could not have carried all these heavy, bulky weapons and ammunition on his person. Furthermore, since first responders were supposedly inside the school within seven minutes, there was not enough time for Lanza to have carried out the shooting as reported. In an interview with Joyce Riley, Powers states that Lanza could not have fired so many times continuously without destabilizing himself from the intense noise from the Bushmaster. As a novice, he could not have shot an AR-15 with such speed and accuracy, supposedly changing magazines 8-10 times without a stoppage.

According to Lt. Vance on the night of the shooting, one victim survived. So in less than seven minutes&#8212;or less than five minutes according to the media&#8212;Lanza killed 26 people and then himself, producing only one injured victim. This is a 96% kill ratio, which is unheard-of accuracy among the most experienced marksmen. Powers thinks the whole scenario is a physical impossibility. He is not even convinced that Adam Lanza was a real person. The story of the shooting should not be taken seriously.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AP0QDUpHFE]Joyce Riley Interviews Mike Powers Sandy Hook Investigation (Edited version no commercials) - YouTube[/ame]

The final travesty involves the weapons and other paraphernalia that were allegedly found in the Lanza house. The &#8220;arsenal&#8221; supposedly included guns, Samurai swords, knives, a bayonet and more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition, according to search warrants released. Other items of interest were ear and eye protection, binoculars, holsters, manuals, paper targets, a military-style uniform and Lanza&#8217;s NRA certificate (Fox). Lanza had reportedly compiled a spreadsheet 7 feet long and 4 feet wide in 9-point type detailing 500 victims of other mass murders (CBS). We are supposed to believe this, and, at the same time, that Adam Lanza was a shy, quiet kid who didn&#8217;t like noise and chaos, as promoted by the PBS Frontline Special, &#8220;Raising Adam Lanza.&#8221;


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeuaqcpckc]Spam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

7. Key participants displayed inappropriate behavior

There are many bizarre media reports and interviews of those associated with the &#8220;shooting.&#8221; Some examples:

Wayne Carver&#8212;Medical Examiner Wayne Carver&#8217;s surreal press conference is one of the most startling of all the media offerings. Widely available on youtube, this event shows H. Wayne Carver II, a public official of some standing, clowning and acting outlandish&#8212;grinning strangely, making irrelevant comments, and basically appearing unknowledegable and unprofessional.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV3KYBS64R8]Sandy Hook Hoax "Medical Examiner" Wayne Carver - YouTube[/ame]

Robbie Parker&#8212;Perhaps the most famous press conference is that of Robbie Parker, the alleged father of victim Emilie Parker, speaking on a CNN report of December 15, 2012. He chuckles as he walks up to the camera, then gets into character by hyperventilating, and finally feigns distress as he talks about his daughter&#8212;and about the fund set up to help raise money &#8220;for Emilie.&#8221;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMINqFGNr-w]Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Fraud Robbie Parker Actor Exposed Smiling Laughing then Fake Crying - YouTube[/ame]

The families&#8212;In addition to Robbie and Alissa Parker, other parents and family members take their turn in the spotlight, including (but not limited to) Mark and Jackie Barden, Jimmy Greene and Nelba Marquez-Greene, Ian and Nicole Hockley, Neil Heslin (alleged father of Jesse Lewis), Chris and Lynn McDonnell, Veronique Pozner, Carlee Soto, and David and Francine Wheeler. Anderson Cooper is the interviewer in two notable instances: his conversation with the McDonnells mentioned above, and an interview with Veronique Pozner, remarkable for its green-screen effects such as Anderson&#8217;s disappearing nose.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HONc5OZyz3Y]Anderson Cooper confronted on disappearing nose - YouTube[/ame]

The school nurse&#8212;Numerous reports offer detailed and totally fictitious information, some of which was later abandoned in favor of more tenable versions. On the evening of December 14, a USA Today reporter said she had spoken with the school nurse, whom she had met on the street. The nurse told her that the gunman had come into her office, &#8220;they met eyes, she jumped under her desk,&#8221; and he walked out.  The nurse said that the gunman was the son of the kindergarten teacher, who was known to her and &#8220;an absolutely loving person.&#8221; It later developed that Nancy Lanza had not been a kindergarten teacher at all, and that neither Nancy nor Adam had any connection to Sandy Hook school whatsoever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIz-Nx_RV0g]Sandy Hook False Flag - "School Nurse Sally Cox" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Paulie Girl, are you ever going to provide links for all these copy/paste posts you're making?

Or are you trying to steal them as your own?


----------



## paulitician

Dawn Hochsprung&#8212;In an embarrassing fiction, The Newtown Bee reported on 14 December 2013  that Dawn Hochsprung, the Sandy Hook school principal, told the paper that a masked man had entered the school with a rifle and started shooting multiple shots &#8211; more than she could count &#8211; that went &#8220;on and on.&#8221; Of course, Dawn Hochsprung was allegedly killed by Adam Lanza and so could not easily have provided this statement. In fact, Dawn was said to have acted heroically, dying while lunging at the gunman&#8212;although one wonders who witnessed and reported this act of heroism. On 17 December 2013, The Bee retracted the report and apologized:

An early online report from the scene at the December 14 shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary School quoted a woman who identified herself to our reporter as the principal of the school. The woman was not the school&#8217;s principal, Dawn Hochsprung, who was killed in the Friday morning attack. The quote was removed from subsequent online versions of the story, but the original story did remain in our online archive for three days before being deleted. We apologize for whatever confusion this may have caused our readers and for any pain or anguish it may have caused the Hochsprung family.

Gene Rosen&#8212;Gene Rosen is one of the most prolific of the Sandy Hook media stars, giving animated and conflicting statements to a series of reporters (in English and Spanish). Considered a &#8220;good Samaritan&#8221; by the mainstream media, Gene supposedly harbored six children who ran away from the school, rode to his house on a school bus, sat down on his lawn and proceeded to cry and tell him that their teacher, Miss Soto, was dead. Strangely, Rosen took the children inside and gave them some toys to play with, instead of calling 911 like any normal person.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgq6SVbIbAI]Sandy Hook HOAX:Gene Rosen's NONSENSE Analyzed - YouTube[/ame]

The Gene Rosen videos are important for the official narrative, in that they corroborate many of its details: the staccato gunfire (and thus a semi-automatic weapon) and heresay evidence from the children (Lanza had a big gun and a little gun, Vicki Soto was killed, etc.).These incriminating videos are some of the best evidence that the Sandy Hook shooting was a hoax.


----------



## paulitician

More to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Plagiarism is a sin, you know.

Just sayin'


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rat in the Hat said:


> Plagiarism is a sin, you know.
> 
> Just sayin'



Seems to me, that may be the least of his sins...

I'm just sayin.


----------



## daws101

wow paulie! that was a waste of bandwidth


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Top Ten Reasons Sandy Hook May Have Been An Elaborate Hoax:
> 
> 
> 1. Proof of death has been suppressed:
> 
> Twenty-eight people allegedly died: 27 children and adults, including Adam Lanza,  at the school, and his mother, Nancy Lanza, in her home at 36 Yogananda Street, Newtown. However, there is no direct proof of their death: no photographic evidence or video footage was released to confirm the official story that these 28 persons actually died. In fact, no video surveillance footage shows anythingnot even Adam shooting out the front plate-glass window or walking through the halls like Rambo, even though this is a school that had updated its security system at the start of the 2012-13 academic year.
> 
> The best the authorities could come up with was a heavily redacted report that includes numerous photos of the inside of the school, with a few dings that look like bullet holes, several bullets on the floor, and many black images with white numbers, which we are supposed to associate with dead people. One photo (left) shows the blown-out glass window through which Adam Lanza presumably entered the premises. But how did he get past the furniture, with all his weaponry, without moving anything out of position?
> 
> Compounding the situation, the parents were not even allowed to view their childrens bodies to identify them. Instead, they were reportedly shown photographs of the deceased. This was done, according to the Medical Examiner, Wayne Carver, in order to control the situation. But what was there about the situation that required control? No parent of our acquaintance would have agreed to accept the death of a child without viewing the body. James Tracy has published a discussion of the medical examiners performance.
> 
> Remarkably, the state has done its best to avoid releasing the death certificates and even recordings of the 911 calls. Death certificates were eventually released but not to the public or those who might want to investigate the case further, where only a short, general summary was available. According to The New York Times, in relation to the 911 calls, no children are identified by name, no callers indicate that they can see a child being shot, and the only injury described is that of an educators being shot in the foot.
> 
> Moreover, the funerals were all closed casket, with one exceptionthat of Noah Pozner. As recounted in interviews with the families, the circumstances of their last encounters with their children (or with their caskets) are strange to say the least. The love fest at the white coffin of Grace McDonnell was detailed on CNN for Anderson Cooper:
> 
> McDonnell parents live through Grace - YouTube
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today




How morbid. You never saw A picture of George Washington dead but you know that he is......

Why in the world would you require further proof than the coroners report? Are you really that sick that you want to see pictures of dead children? Seriously, The coroner says they are dead and they are buried, If you don't believe it drive on over to Newtown and ask their families to take you to their graves....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Top Ten Reasons Sandy Hook May Have Been An Elaborate Hoax:
> 
> 
> 1. Proof of death has been suppressed:
> 
> Twenty-eight people allegedly died: 27 children and adults, including Adam Lanza,  at the school, and his mother, Nancy Lanza, in her home at 36 Yogananda Street, Newtown. However, there is no direct proof of their death: no photographic evidence or video footage was released to confirm the official story that these 28 persons actually died. In fact, no video surveillance footage shows anythingnot even Adam shooting out the front plate-glass window or walking through the halls like Rambo, even though this is a school that had updated its security system at the start of the 2012-13 academic year.
> 
> The best the authorities could come up with was a heavily redacted report that includes numerous photos of the inside of the school, with a few dings that look like bullet holes, several bullets on the floor, and many black images with white numbers, which we are supposed to associate with dead people. One photo (left) shows the blown-out glass window through which Adam Lanza presumably entered the premises. But how did he get past the furniture, with all his weaponry, without moving anything out of position?
> 
> Compounding the situation, the parents were not even allowed to view their childrens bodies to identify them. Instead, they were reportedly shown photographs of the deceased. This was done, according to the Medical Examiner, Wayne Carver, in order to control the situation. But what was there about the situation that required control? No parent of our acquaintance would have agreed to accept the death of a child without viewing the body. James Tracy has published a discussion of the medical examiners performance.
> 
> Remarkably, the state has done its best to avoid releasing the death certificates and even recordings of the 911 calls. Death certificates were eventually released but not to the public or those who might want to investigate the case further, where only a short, general summary was available. According to The New York Times, in relation to the 911 calls, no children are identified by name, no callers indicate that they can see a child being shot, and the only injury described is that of an educators being shot in the foot.
> 
> Moreover, the funerals were all closed casket, with one exceptionthat of Noah Pozner. As recounted in interviews with the families, the circumstances of their last encounters with their children (or with their caskets) are strange to say the least. The love fest at the white coffin of Grace McDonnell was detailed on CNN for Anderson Cooper:
> 
> McDonnell parents live through Grace - YouTube
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today



And you will have to make it simple.....I know you might live nd breathe to think the government is guilty of all kinds of evil, but I'm not about to watch hours worth of video that tells me nothing. Especially when it was written/recorded before the final reports were released.....

One point at a time Maybe two if they are related...But remember i already debunked the bullet ridden car......


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 2. Emergency protocols were not followed
> 
> There is no evidence of any frantic effort to save lives or to remove bodies to hospitals; instead the scene outside the school looked calm and largely bloodlesswith police and other personnel milling around casually and a severe shortage of dead or injured victims. One Sandy Hook researcher decided to call Lt. Paul Vance to ask who cleaned up the blood, which would have been considered to be a bio-hazard, and got the reply, What blood? Here is Jim Fetzers interview with Kelley from Tulsa on The Real Deal where she discusses this, which also includes several of the 911 calls:
> 
> Kelley was onto a real issue. Under the CT Medical Waste Tracking Act of 1988, a paper trail must kept by all parties involved in the clean up and must be tracked all the way to the incinerator with names and dates.
> 
> In a Mass Casualty Incident (MCI) like Sandy Hook, the proper protocol is START triage (Simple Triage and Rapid Treatment) using tarps of different colors with the aim being to save lives and get the injured to the hospital for treatment.  Not even the black tarps for the dead were used, much less the red ones for those who needed immediate treatment.  As Sofia Smallstorm has documented, nothing at all like this occurred at Sandy Hook: the appropriate protocols were not followed:
> 
> Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube
> 
> Sandy Hook Fire Chief Bill Halstead was ready to help the victims but could recall only two wounded people. A few survivors were reportedly taken to the hospital, but, oddly, these people were never interviewed. There were no first-hand accounts that proved anyone was killed or injured. Nonetheless, according to Lt. Vance, 18 children were pronounced dead at the scene, two children were removed to an area hospital and were pronounced dead at the hospital, and seven adults were pronounced dead at the scene, including the shooter (NBC).
> 
> No emergency vehicles were present at the school or even lined up in the fire lane for a rescue attemptthe parking lot was filled with parked cars, police cars and possibly media vehicles. Such rescue activity as occurred was centered, not on the school premises, but at the nearby Firehouse. Emergency vehicles at the Firehouse were jammed together impeding access to the school, in case anyone might have thought about attempting a rescue. The scene at the Firehouse was quite peculiar, with people milling around and circling through the building, walking out one door and into another, to give the impression of lots of people and lots of action:
> 
> Sofia Smallstorm Unraveling Sandy Hook - YouTube




3 hours of video that the few minutes i bothered with was speculation....Yes a 120 pound youth can carry an Ar15 a couple pistols and 600-1000 rounds of ammo quite easily....I did the rifle and Ammo Back in 71 I weighed 117lbs when i entered basic training....Just a skinny little punk from the hood.... What else does she waste 3hours lying or speculating about? Oh yes no ambulances...Really?










Oh and you can find a list of the childrens names and ages here.... So you can go interview their parents.
The Heroes And Victims Of Sandy Hook Massacre (Video)


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 3. Drill protocols were followed instead
> 
> We are now living in a security state, and the school system is among its beneficiaries. While we used to have fire drills from time to time, we now have lockdown drills implemented by school districts, with some states requiring a set number of drills by law. Private security firms, which operate for profit, now conduct crisis preparedness assessments at the tax-payers expense.
> 
> Larger scenarios are also developed as active-shooter drills, in which local law enforcement can take part in storming a school in pursuit of an active-actor-shooter. One such plan available on the web is Operation Closed Campus developed in Iowa following guidance set forth by the Homeland Security Exercise and Evaluation Program (HSEEP) of the US Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> According to protocol, everyone at the drill must check in, identification badges are issued to personnel and observers, and drinking water and restrooms are available. Personnel include the director, staff, controllers, evaluators, actors, media personnel and players (agency employees) both in uniforms and civilian clothes. This protocol appears to have been followed at Sandy Hook, where many participants wore ID/identification badges on lanyards, a huge check-in sign is visible and even Porta Potties are at the ready.
> 
> Sandy Hook Hoax- The FEMA SCHOOL SHOOTING HANDBOOK SAYS - YouTube
> 
> An emergency preparedness drill took place on 14 December 2012, 9 AM to 4 PM/ET, in Bridgeport, CT, which is a 20 minute drive from Sandy Hook. The course was run by the Connecticut Department of Emergency Services and Public Protection/Emergency Management and Homeland Security, entitled Planning for the Needs of Children in Disasters.
> 
> The Sandy Hook shooting appears to have been an Integrated Capstone Event (ICE), an exercise run by FEMA to coordinate federal, state and local emergency response teams in the case of a mass-casualty event. As such, it would have utilized actors and media partners to simulate a tragedy in order to train participants, and also in order to observe the reaction of the citizenry.



Has anyone asked those people why they were wearing badges? Did the Nuns come from a neighboring church or school where they wear security badges? Did some of those people work at retail stores where they wear Id badges? Were all these pictures taken at Sandyhook? (See two can play that game) 

Sign in could easily been a construction sign that was changed to direct the parents to the fire house, the water was at the fire house where i would expect them to have a supply of bottled water....They do here in my village....
The portapotties again could have been a local construction going on and where exactly were they set up? And only two for that many people? Really? If it was planned it was piss poor planning on that part...


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 4. There was foreknowledge of the event
> 
> The Connecticut state emergency system was taken over long before the massacre occurred, with a frequency change implemented five hours in advance of the shooting. Normal police and EMS dispatch protocol, using the Alpha Phonetic System for communications between officers and dispatchers, was replaced with staged transmissions by non-trained personnel.
> 
> In addition, tweets about the shooting began before it occurred, a tribute was apparently uploaded one month before the event, and web pages honoring the victims, including a Facebook page R.I.P. Victoria Soto, were established before they had officially died.
> 
> Sandy Hook "Donation Sites UP Before Shooting!" BUSTED - YouTube
> 
> 
> A Sandy Hook timeline has been reconstructed at memoryholeblog.com, detailing major developments and highlighting the numerous inconsistencies in reports by the media.



This was debunked months ago. and of course the Media reported all kinds of wrong things as they reported whatever they heard without verifying it. sort of like you....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 5. There were contradictory reports about the weapons
> 
> According to initial reports in the media, weapons used in the shooting included four handguns recovered at the scene, the only guns taken into the school (NBC). Then an AR-15 was said to have been found in the trunk of Lanzas car (NBC). Then it was reported that Lanza may have carried only two handguns and that a rifle was also found in the school (NBC).
> 
> Wayne Carver, the Medical Examiner, said that all the victims were shot with the long weapon. Lt. Paul Vance then said that a Bushmaster AR-15 assault weapon with high capacity magazines was used most of the time and that Lanza was carrying many high-capacity clips for the weapon (Huffington Post).
> 
> In January 2013, Connecticut state police released a statement indicating that they had found four guns inside the school: a Bushmaster .223 caliber XM 15-E2S semi-automatic rifle with high capacity 30 round clips, a Glock 10-mm handgun and a Sig-Sauer P226 9mm handgun. They said they also found an Izhmash Canta-12 12-gauge shotgun in Lanzas car (NBC).
> 
> This shotgun is also shown in a video aired on the night of 14 December 2013  by NBC. An evidence collection team and a policeman find the gun in the trunk of Lanzas Honda Civicthe policeman handles the gun without gloves and ejects the ammunition on the spot. Some have seen two long guns in the trunk in the NBC video: the 12-gauge shotgun and the Bushmaster rifle.
> 
> PROOF Sandy Hook Massacre: Both Long Guns Found in Trunk of Car - YouTube
> 
> Lt. Vance then asserted that Lanza had killed all his victims with the .223-caliber semi-automatic rifle (ctpost.com). Regarding the confusion, Vance told reporters, Its all these conspiracy theorists that are trying to mucky up the waters. Perhaps The Top Prize for Fantastical Reporting goes to Fox News, however, which announced that a 12-gauge shotgun along with two magazines containing 70 rounds of Winchester 12-gauge shotgun rounds had been found in the glove compartment of Adam Lanzas Honda Civicthats right, in the glove compartment.




Why argue about what was reported by the media? The final investigation showed he had 2 pistols and the Ar-15 in the school, and I told you guys when they first aired the video of the cop clearing the weapon found in the car that it looked like a shotgun, which as per the final report that's what it was.... Questions?


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 6. Adam Lanza cannot have done the shooting
> 
> Adam Lanza, reportedly a frail young man weighing 120 pounds with Aspergers Syndrome, is said to have carried massive weaponry on his person when he shot his way into the Sandy Hook school and proceeded to kill 26 people and then himself. This after he supposedly killed his mother before driving to the school.
> 
> According to States Attorney Stephen Sedensky, Lanza killed his 26 victims with the Bushmaster .223-caliber rifle and then killed himself with his Glock 10-mm handgun. Lanza was also supposedly carrying three 30-round magazines for the Bushmaster as well as a Sig-Sauer 9 mm handgun (see above). The victims were shot multiple times each in a fusillade of bullets from these military-style weapons. In order to wreak this havoc, he fired more than 150 rounds, and he must have carried more rounds in addition. Lanza was reportedly found dead wearing a bulletproof vest and military-style clothing (AP).
> 
> As Mike Powers, a professional military investigator and ballistics expert, has observed, this young man of slight build could not have carried all these heavy, bulky weapons and ammunition on his person. Furthermore, since first responders were supposedly inside the school within seven minutes, there was not enough time for Lanza to have carried out the shooting as reported. In an interview with Joyce Riley, Powers states that Lanza could not have fired so many times continuously without destabilizing himself from the intense noise from the Bushmaster. As a novice, he could not have shot an AR-15 with such speed and accuracy, supposedly changing magazines 8-10 times without a stoppage.
> 
> According to Lt. Vance on the night of the shooting, one victim survived. So in less than seven minutesor less than five minutes according to the mediaLanza killed 26 people and then himself, producing only one injured victim. This is a 96% kill ratio, which is unheard-of accuracy among the most experienced marksmen. Powers thinks the whole scenario is a physical impossibility. He is not even convinced that Adam Lanza was a real person. The story of the shooting should not be taken seriously.
> 
> Joyce Riley Interviews Mike Powers Sandy Hook Investigation (Edited version no commercials) - YouTube
> 
> The final travesty involves the weapons and other paraphernalia that were allegedly found in the Lanza house. The arsenal supposedly included guns, Samurai swords, knives, a bayonet and more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition, according to search warrants released. Other items of interest were ear and eye protection, binoculars, holsters, manuals, paper targets, a military-style uniform and Lanzas NRA certificate (Fox). Lanza had reportedly compiled a spreadsheet 7 feet long and 4 feet wide in 9-point type detailing 500 victims of other mass murders (CBS). We are supposed to believe this, and, at the same time, that Adam Lanza was a shy, quiet kid who didnt like noise and chaos, as promoted by the PBS Frontline Special, Raising Adam Lanza.



Total Bullshit, come on over sometime and I'll show you how to do it....... I'll get some 12 year old neighbor kid and have them show you how to do it....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 7. Key participants displayed inappropriate behavior
> 
> There are many bizarre media reports and interviews of those associated with the shooting. Some examples:
> 
> Wayne CarverMedical Examiner Wayne Carvers surreal press conference is one of the most startling of all the media offerings. Widely available on youtube, this event shows H. Wayne Carver II, a public official of some standing, clowning and acting outlandishgrinning strangely, making irrelevant comments, and basically appearing unknowledegable and unprofessional.
> 
> Sandy Hook Hoax "Medical Examiner" Wayne Carver - YouTube
> 
> Robbie ParkerPerhaps the most famous press conference is that of Robbie Parker, the alleged father of victim Emilie Parker, speaking on a CNN report of December 15, 2012. He chuckles as he walks up to the camera, then gets into character by hyperventilating, and finally feigns distress as he talks about his daughterand about the fund set up to help raise money for Emilie.
> 
> Sandy Hook School Shooting Hoax Fraud Robbie Parker Actor Exposed Smiling Laughing then Fake Crying - YouTube
> 
> The familiesIn addition to Robbie and Alissa Parker, other parents and family members take their turn in the spotlight, including (but not limited to) Mark and Jackie Barden, Jimmy Greene and Nelba Marquez-Greene, Ian and Nicole Hockley, Neil Heslin (alleged father of Jesse Lewis), Chris and Lynn McDonnell, Veronique Pozner, Carlee Soto, and David and Francine Wheeler. Anderson Cooper is the interviewer in two notable instances: his conversation with the McDonnells mentioned above, and an interview with Veronique Pozner, remarkable for its green-screen effects such as Andersons disappearing nose.
> 
> Anderson Cooper confronted on disappearing nose - YouTube
> 
> The school nurseNumerous reports offer detailed and totally fictitious information, some of which was later abandoned in favor of more tenable versions. On the evening of December 14, a USA Today reporter said she had spoken with the school nurse, whom she had met on the street. The nurse told her that the gunman had come into her office, they met eyes, she jumped under her desk, and he walked out.  The nurse said that the gunman was the son of the kindergarten teacher, who was known to her and an absolutely loving person. It later developed that Nancy Lanza had not been a kindergarten teacher at all, and that neither Nancy nor Adam had any connection to Sandy Hook school whatsoever.
> 
> Sandy Hook False Flag - "School Nurse Sally Cox" - YouTube



Inappropriate behavior? According to whom? Some nameless noob on the internet? Really? And just in case you didn't know it, flesh does not disappear in front of greenscreen....


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> Dawn HochsprungIn an embarrassing fiction, The Newtown Bee reported on 14 December 2013  that Dawn Hochsprung, the Sandy Hook school principal, told the paper that a masked man had entered the school with a rifle and started shooting multiple shots  more than she could count  that went on and on. Of course, Dawn Hochsprung was allegedly killed by Adam Lanza and so could not easily have provided this statement. In fact, Dawn was said to have acted heroically, dying while lunging at the gunmanalthough one wonders who witnessed and reported this act of heroism. On 17 December 2013, The Bee retracted the report and apologized:
> 
> An early online report from the scene at the December 14 shootings at Sandy Hook Elementary School quoted a woman who identified herself to our reporter as the principal of the school. The woman was not the schools principal, Dawn Hochsprung, who was killed in the Friday morning attack. The quote was removed from subsequent online versions of the story, but the original story did remain in our online archive for three days before being deleted. We apologize for whatever confusion this may have caused our readers and for any pain or anguish it may have caused the Hochsprung family.
> 
> Gene RosenGene Rosen is one of the most prolific of the Sandy Hook media stars, giving animated and conflicting statements to a series of reporters (in English and Spanish). Considered a good Samaritan by the mainstream media, Gene supposedly harbored six children who ran away from the school, rode to his house on a school bus, sat down on his lawn and proceeded to cry and tell him that their teacher, Miss Soto, was dead. Strangely, Rosen took the children inside and gave them some toys to play with, instead of calling 911 like any normal person.
> 
> Sandy Hook HOAX:Gene Rosen's NONSENSE Analyzed - YouTube
> 
> The Gene Rosen videos are important for the official narrative, in that they corroborate many of its details: the staccato gunfire (and thus a semi-automatic weapon) and heresay evidence from the children (Lanza had a big gun and a little gun, Vicki Soto was killed, etc.).These incriminating videos are some of the best evidence that the Sandy Hook shooting was a hoax.



Have you talked to this man? Who calls him a liar? You and some nameless video on youtube....Again this is not proof......


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> More to come. Stay tuned.




We can wait....... Try for something other than nameless opinion on youtube next time.....


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Top Ten Reasons Sandy Hook May Have Been An Elaborate Hoax:
> 
> 
> 1. Proof of death has been suppressed:
> 
> Twenty-eight people allegedly died: 27 children and adults, including Adam Lanza,  at the school, and his mother, Nancy Lanza, in her home at 36 Yogananda Street, Newtown. However, there is no direct proof of their death: no photographic evidence or video footage was released to confirm the official story that these 28 persons actually died. In fact, no video surveillance footage shows anythingnot even Adam shooting out the front plate-glass window or walking through the halls like Rambo, even though this is a school that had updated its security system at the start of the 2012-13 academic year.
> 
> The best the authorities could come up with was a heavily redacted report that includes numerous photos of the inside of the school, with a few dings that look like bullet holes, several bullets on the floor, and many black images with white numbers, which we are supposed to associate with dead people. One photo (left) shows the blown-out glass window through which Adam Lanza presumably entered the premises. But how did he get past the furniture, with all his weaponry, without moving anything out of position?
> 
> Compounding the situation, the parents were not even allowed to view their childrens bodies to identify them. Instead, they were reportedly shown photographs of the deceased. This was done, according to the Medical Examiner, Wayne Carver, in order to control the situation. But what was there about the situation that required control? No parent of our acquaintance would have agreed to accept the death of a child without viewing the body. James Tracy has published a discussion of the medical examiners performance.
> 
> Remarkably, the state has done its best to avoid releasing the death certificates and even recordings of the 911 calls. Death certificates were eventually released but not to the public or those who might want to investigate the case further, where only a short, general summary was available. According to The New York Times, in relation to the 911 calls, no children are identified by name, no callers indicate that they can see a child being shot, and the only injury described is that of an educators being shot in the foot.
> 
> Moreover, the funerals were all closed casket, with one exceptionthat of Noah Pozner. As recounted in interviews with the families, the circumstances of their last encounters with their children (or with their caskets) are strange to say the least. The love fest at the white coffin of Grace McDonnell was detailed on CNN for Anderson Cooper:
> 
> McDonnell parents live through Grace - YouTube
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today



Your source is not just suspect, it's bogus:
veterans today debunked - Google Search

"... about 30% of what's on Veterans Today is patently false." - Gordon Duff
"...about 40% of what I write is at least purposely partially false..." - Gordon Duff 
veterans today debunked - Google Search

Kudos to Veterans Today senior editor Gordon Duff for stepping out of the closet and admitting that 30% of what VT publishes (and 40% of what he himself writes) is "at least partially" and even "patently false!" Given it is in his best interest to understate the % it may well be that 50% (and 80%) are closer to the truth. It seems that the years of authoring and publishing LIES have caught up to him and he can no longer look at his own face. The real question is; can those who have built their conclusions on the LIES of VT and their interconnected web of international web sites face themselves and each other? Can the CT Movement face the fact that their CT World has been built on these LIES?
My guess? Not likely.


----------



## paulitician

Continuing on...

Top Ten Reasons Sandy Hook May Have Been An Elaborate Hoax


8. Photos at scene and of victims look staged or fake

The only photo we have seen of any children being evacuated from the school was apparently taken earlier in the fall during a drill (no coats, smiling faces). Shannon Hicks, a photographer for The Newtown Bee, took the photo and claims to have taken many others of the eventwhich have not been released.






Hicks reportedly took this photo as an associate editor and then, when another editor arrived, changed into her firefighting gear and tried to help. The account was promoted by NPR.

Perhaps more insidious are the photographs of the children who allegedly died at Sandy Hook, many of which are concoctions prepared on Photoshop. Some of the most problematic involve the Parker family, with Emilies red-and-black dress supposedly worn by her younger sister for the visit with Obama.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9msX5SIt2c]Sandy Hook Emily Parker Found Alive in Obama Photo-Op (TheKimrob) - YouTube[/ame]

The photograph of Victoria Sotos class of students has been shown to be an elaborate composite:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0PSKkULydM]Sandy Hook Class photo fake 100% proof (this cannot be debunked) - Sandy Hook Hoax - YouTube[/ame]

And many of the individual images of the children released to the media are peculiarsome look outdated and may be old photos.  In a very sloppy slip-up, a photo of a real child, Lily Gaubert (right, below), who is alive and well, was promoted in the media as an image of Allison Wyatt (left, below), an alleged victim. Lilys mother discovered the error and made it public.






And the ridiculously fraudulent photographs of Adam Lanza clearly do not depict a real person:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqqdBabek0g]Adam Lanza Did Not Exist - The Sandy Hook Hoax - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

9. The crime scene was completely destroyed

As with Ground Zero after 9/11, Sandy Hook Elementary and all the evidence have been completely obliterated; $50 million in CT state funds were allocated for the demolition and rebuilding of Sandy Hook school. This would never have been tolerated if an actual crime had been committed&#8212;at least one that was meant to be investigated. The demolition of the school has now been declared complete.







Employees who worked on the project were required to sign non-disclosure agreements. They were not only prohibited from removing anything from the site, but they were forbidden from discussing publicly anything they may have observed or not observed during the demolition, such as an absence of bullet marks on the walls or blood on the floor of the classrooms.


----------



## paulitician

10. Deceased children sang at the Super Bowl

Recent research has resulted in a &#8220;Sandy Hoax Surprise,&#8221; a convincing youtube video identifying eight alleged Sandy Hook victims and six of their brothers singing in the Newtown children&#8217;s choir at the 2013 Super Bowl.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv4-5yQL3-Q]Sandy Hoax Surprise - YouTube[/ame]

One more victim has been identified since the original video, making a total of 15 out of the 21 children in the choir who were from the Sandy Hook &#8220;families.&#8221; The newly recognized &#8220;victims&#8221; are all older than they appear in their photos, giving credence to the theory that the children&#8217;s photographs were outdated images.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaLGKGYZLH0]Sandy Hook victims ALIVE at Superbowl (w/ parents) UPDATED INFORMATION - YouTube[/ame]

The Newtown children, whoever they are, seem quite happy to be singing at the Super Bowl, smiling and running across the field after the event&#8212;giving no sign of the trauma they had been through less than two months prior. So are these children actually alive? One can only hope. 

Cui bono?

The evidence demonstrates (1) that proof of death has been suppressed, (2) that emergency protocols were not followed, (3) that drill protocols were followed, (4) that there was foreknowledge of the event, (5) that there was confusion over what weapons were used, (6) that the suspect cannot possibly have carried out the shooting as claimed, (7) that strange behavior was displayed by officials, witnesses and relatives, (8) that there are many odd photos of participants, (9) that the crime scene was destroyed under conditions of secrecy and (10) that some of the children appeared at the Super Bowl.

With the possible exception of (5) and (9), all of these features would have low probabilities had Sandy Hook been a massacre but high probabilities were it merely a drill.  Some of them are decisive by themselves, such as (1), (2), (3), (4) and (6)&#8211;not to mention (10).  EMTs cannot make determinations of whether a victim is dead or alive, so there should have been a surge of EMTs into the building to rush those little bodies off to hospitals where doctors could determine their condition.  But that was not done&#8211;and nothing else about this event supports the conclusion that it was real. On the contrary, virtually everything indicates that this was a drill.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Going-in-circles.jpg


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 9. The crime scene was completely destroyed
> 
> As with Ground Zero after 9/11, Sandy Hook Elementary and all the evidence have been completely obliterated; $50 million in CT state funds were allocated for the demolition and rebuilding of Sandy Hook school. This would never have been tolerated if an actual crime had been committedat least one that was meant to be investigated. The demolition of the school has now been declared complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees who worked on the project were required to sign non-disclosure agreements. They were not only prohibited from removing anything from the site, but they were forbidden from discussing publicly anything they may have observed or not observed during the demolition, such as an absence of bullet marks on the walls or blood on the floor of the classrooms.



Investigation is over, for you morbid types someday you'll be permitted to see the mutilated corpses of the children, But what do you do with a building where this happens? Send kids back into the same building, the same classrooms?
Bend over grab your ears and pull really hard and fast. The popping sound will be your head coming out of your ass.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 10. Deceased children sang at the Super Bowl
> 
> Recent research has resulted in a Sandy Hoax Surprise, a convincing youtube video identifying eight alleged Sandy Hook victims and six of their brothers singing in the Newtown childrens choir at the 2013 Super Bowl.
> 
> Sandy Hoax Surprise - YouTube
> 
> One more victim has been identified since the original video, making a total of 15 out of the 21 children in the choir who were from the Sandy Hook families. The newly recognized victims are all older than they appear in their photos, giving credence to the theory that the childrens photographs were outdated images.
> 
> Sandy Hook victims ALIVE at Superbowl (w/ parents) UPDATED INFORMATION - YouTube
> 
> The Newtown children, whoever they are, seem quite happy to be singing at the Super Bowl, smiling and running across the field after the eventgiving no sign of the trauma they had been through less than two months prior. So are these children actually alive? One can only hope.
> 
> Cui bono?
> 
> The evidence demonstrates (1) that proof of death has been suppressed, (2) that emergency protocols were not followed, (3) that drill protocols were followed, (4) that there was foreknowledge of the event, (5) that there was confusion over what weapons were used, (6) that the suspect cannot possibly have carried out the shooting as claimed, (7) that strange behavior was displayed by officials, witnesses and relatives, (8) that there are many odd photos of participants, (9) that the crime scene was destroyed under conditions of secrecy and (10) that some of the children appeared at the Super Bowl.
> 
> With the possible exception of (5) and (9), all of these features would have low probabilities had Sandy Hook been a massacre but high probabilities were it merely a drill.  Some of them are decisive by themselves, such as (1), (2), (3), (4) and (6)not to mention (10).  EMTs cannot make determinations of whether a victim is dead or alive, so there should have been a surge of EMTs into the building to rush those little bodies off to hospitals where doctors could determine their condition.  But that was not doneand nothing else about this event supports the conclusion that it was real. On the contrary, virtually everything indicates that this was a drill.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Going-in-circles.jpg



A Blogger, really a fucking Blogger who claims these are the same kids. Did I not specify that you really should try for proof?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Deceased children sang at the Super Bowl
> 
> Recent research has resulted in a Sandy Hoax Surprise, a convincing youtube video identifying eight alleged Sandy Hook victims and six of their brothers singing in the Newtown childrens choir at the 2013 Super Bowl.
> 
> Sandy Hoax Surprise - YouTube
> 
> One more victim has been identified since the original video, making a total of 15 out of the 21 children in the choir who were from the Sandy Hook families. The newly recognized victims are all older than they appear in their photos, giving credence to the theory that the childrens photographs were outdated images.
> 
> Sandy Hook victims ALIVE at Superbowl (w/ parents) UPDATED INFORMATION - YouTube
> 
> The Newtown children, whoever they are, seem quite happy to be singing at the Super Bowl, smiling and running across the field after the eventgiving no sign of the trauma they had been through less than two months prior. So are these children actually alive? One can only hope.
> 
> Cui bono?
> 
> The evidence demonstrates (1) that proof of death has been suppressed, (2) that emergency protocols were not followed, (3) that drill protocols were followed, (4) that there was foreknowledge of the event, (5) that there was confusion over what weapons were used, (6) that the suspect cannot possibly have carried out the shooting as claimed, (7) that strange behavior was displayed by officials, witnesses and relatives, (8) that there are many odd photos of participants, (9) that the crime scene was destroyed under conditions of secrecy and (10) that some of the children appeared at the Super Bowl.
> 
> With the possible exception of (5) and (9), all of these features would have low probabilities had Sandy Hook been a massacre but high probabilities were it merely a drill.  Some of them are decisive by themselves, such as (1), (2), (3), (4) and (6)not to mention (10).  EMTs cannot make determinations of whether a victim is dead or alive, so there should have been a surge of EMTs into the building to rush those little bodies off to hospitals where doctors could determine their condition.  But that was not doneand nothing else about this event supports the conclusion that it was real. On the contrary, virtually everything indicates that this was a drill.
> 
> http://www.veteranstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Going-in-circles.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Blogger, really a fucking Blogger who claims these are the same kids. Did I not specify that you really should try for proof?
Click to expand...


To batshit CT loons like Paulie that is all the proof anyone should require.


----------



## paulitician

Continuing on...

The probability of the evidence on the hypothesis that this was a drill is overwhelmingly greater than on the hypothesis that it was an actual massacre. And the evidence appears to have &#8220;settled down&#8221; and point in the same direction. No alternative is reasonable, which means it has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt. So who did it and why? This is the final question. If the perpetrator had been Adam Lanza, then he had no apparent motive, as even &#8220;the final report&#8221; acknowledged.  When considering cui bono (who benefits), a large amount of money is at stake&#8211;and much of it has already been distributed.

Follow the Money

First of all, the construction industry got a boost, with the $50 million in Connecticut state funds allocated for the destruction of Sandy Hook School and to rebuild a new school on the premises. And this from a state with a projected budget deficit of $1.1 billion for the coming year.

The Sandy Hook School Support Fund has raised approximately $12 million and distributed it to the Newtown-Sandy Hook Community Foundation, overseen by Ken Feinberg, &#8220;a victim compensation master with a national reputation,&#8221; according to United Way Western Connecticut. And the Support Fund posted its condolences on 11 December 2013, which was three days before the actual event.






The estimated payout was $281,000 paid to each of the victims&#8217; families, who have raised additional funds from their own websites&#8212;some of which were apparently advertised on the web in advance of the shooting. At present, all of the victims, both children and adults, have memorial funds that are currently collecting money.

&#8220;Sandy Hook Promise,&#8221; which actively solicits money for family members and others &#8220;impacted by this tragedy,&#8221; as well as for lobbying for &#8220;mental wellness and gun safety,&#8221; currently boasts over 300,000 people who have made the &#8220;Sandy Hook Promise&#8221; to turn the &#8220;tragedy into a moment of transformation.&#8221;

The federal government has also forked over a lot of taxpayer money, including a $150,000 federal grant to Newtown to pay for two &#8220;school resource officers&#8221; (aka police), and $2.5 million in federal funds to compensate the local entities for their trouble: $663,444 to the Connecticut State Police, $602,293 to the town of Newtown, $882,812 to the town of Monroe and $296,838 to other partner agencies. This hush money is sure to keep the lid on things for now.

Gun Control

The families have been out in force, appearing on television and in print, lobbying for gun control in the states and the US capitol. By now, their stories are known to everyone in America. This has created an impression that the Sandy Hook hoax was about gun control. Meanwhile, however, the gun industry has benefited immensely.

Efforts to increase security in schools&#8212;and even arm teachers&#8212;are underway. The New York Times reports that around 1,500 state gun bills have been introduced since the time of the shooting, and 109 have become law. However, nearly two-thirds of these laws ease legal restrictions and support the rights of gun owners. 

This may well have been an unintentional consequence of an intentional plan. Nonetheless, it is not clear that the Sandy Hook event was carried out solely with the aim of disarming the American public. Perhaps we are seeing a kind of Homeland-Gladio&#8212;implementing a strategy of tension with real and simulated events. Remarkably, one of the earliest school safety/gun control proposals came from the family of Noah Pozner:


----------



## paulitician

Both the gun industry and the already immense and rapidly growing &#8220;security industry&#8221; have also benefitted from the Sandy Hook &#8220;shooting,&#8221; as we, the citizens of the United States, lose more of our Constitutional rights. A more subtle but nonetheless insidious effect relates to the promotion of mental health screening and the consequent medication of the &#8220;mentally unstable&#8221; in our society, based upon an event that did not take place, where President Obama has signed an on-going series of executive orders to implement a political agenda. For the latest, check this one out.

The emergence of the Department of Homeland Security as a major threat to democracy cannot go without comment. Even though a subcommittee of the Senate Committee on Homeland Security and Intelligence released a report on 3 October 2012 establishing the virtual non-existence of domestic terrorist threats, DHS has acquired more than 2 billion rounds of .40 calibre hollow-point ammunition. Sandy Hook appears to be part of a complex and evolving scenario, beginning with 9/11, to establish an enhanced Police State. Whether or not it succeeds depends on public awareness and political action.


----------



## 7forever

*That smiley face little bitch took off with the money*. 

$70,000 in donations to Sandy Hook charity missing

*Ryan Graney, of Nashville, Tenn., said only $30,000 of the $103,000 taken in by the 26.4.26 Foundation* was used for the organization's purpose. *That money was presented last January by co-founder Robbie Bruce to the nonprofit NYA*, a youth sports center in Newtown, where the December 2012 shooting occurred.

Graney said *Bruce was in charge of the organization's finances but has cut off contact with her*.

*Bruce didn't return repeated telephone messages from The Associated Press*, including one left with his sister. Public records list Bruce's address as an apartment in a gated complex on the southern outskirts of Nashville. No one answered the door there Friday afternoon.

An online biography lists Bruce, an endurance athlete, as co-founder of Nashville-based X3 Endurance, a fitness training company, which had a link to the foundation on its website. But Eddie Ferrell, another co-founder of that company, said it ended its relationship with Bruce almost a year ago and his whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It has already been shown that web pages and FB pages can be set up today and a week from now or a year from now the name and details can be changed yet retain the original date.......

More empty speculation and no fact.

And 7yearsoldforever, So someone took off with some charity money, what does that prove other than people don't change. It happens time after time........


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> 9. The crime scene was completely destroyed
> 
> As with Ground Zero after 9/11, Sandy Hook Elementary and all the evidence have been completely obliterated; $50 million in CT state funds were allocated for the demolition and rebuilding of Sandy Hook school. This would never have been tolerated if an actual crime had been committedat least one that was meant to be investigated. The demolition of the school has now been declared complete.


This would be a lie.

The investigation was completed, and I can give countless examples of crime scenes that were demolished.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> 10. Deceased children sang at the Super Bowl
> 
> Recent research has resulted in a Sandy Hoax Surprise, a convincing youtube video identifying eight alleged Sandy Hook victims and six of their brothers singing in the Newtown childrens choir at the 2013 Super Bowl.


What in the ever fuck? Instead of just blindly regurgitating what you've absorbed why not try to actually think for once? 

So you are claiming as proof of the conspiracy that for some bizarre reason they forgot these children were supposed to be dead and put them in front of everyone at one of the most watched TV shows on the planet? They were able to engineer a complex conspiracy to pretend to kill them and have kept them hidden away ever since, but oopsie we accidentally put them in a Sandy Hook choir at the Super Bowl!

Can you really not see how idiotic that is to believe?


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Continuing on...


Continuing on pasting text from elsewhere that is easily debunked and you are unable to defend and support. What is the point?

You might as well start copying and pasting proof the earth is flat.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing on...
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing on pasting text from elsewhere that is easily debunked and you are unable to defend and support. What is the point?
> 
> You might as well start copying and pasting proof the earth is flat.
Click to expand...



Please don't give them any Ideas.............


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


>


This has been debunked so many times, and in fact I have personally debunked this with you when you've brought it up before. Your capacity to tune out that which complete sinks your argument then just repeating it again later is quite common among psychotic paranoid conspiracy types.


Here is a date-constrained search on the West Virginia chemical spill that happened this week, affecting water supplies, showing web pages about it in 2012:
https://www.google.com/search?q="we...=cdr:1,cd_min:1/1/2012,cd_max:12/12/2012&tbm=

Do you see how there are web pages from 2012 referencing it? Unless you believe the chemical spill was also a conspiracy hatched in 2012 and accidentally put on the internet that far ahead of time to all sorts of sites, your Sandy Hook proof by google search date is worthless.

Hey what do you know its stuff on the web from 2012 about that Indian diplomat who was just deported, that must have been a conspiracy too:
https://www.google.com/search?q="De...=cdr:1,cd_min:1/1/2012,cd_max:12/12/2012&tbm=


I know you'll stupidly bring up the google page dates again, next time I'll just link back to this post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

freedombecki said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have you not bullied people off the forum, SFC Ollie, you state the facts and request proof for a claim that contradicts the evidence that is known.
> 
> Thanks for making USMB a more responsible forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> troll becki should start her own comedy club show.this is the funniest and most untruthful post i can EVER recall seeing at this site before being posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw. Is my little pincushion needling you?
Click to expand...


needling me? you obviously got reading comprehension problems in the fact i made it perfectly clear you had me rolling in my seat laughing over your post full of lies that agent gomer ollie troll doesnt bully people and ignores how he blatanty ignores facts that prove him wrong anytime someone proves he is a liar.

 i just proved that he ALWAYS runs off like the chickenshit coward he is anytime he is cornered with facts he cant refute refusing to counter them anytime people post videos that refute the stories and then he CLAIMS people like paul,never show him evidence.


no suprise you defended his lies,one lying troll defending another lying troll.

only difference between you and him,is HE is a paid government agent trolling the boards for them posting his lies and propaganda,where your a NON paid troll which is REALLY sad.

 with gomer ollie,he thinks money is going to by him happiness for his lies he posts all the time so his motivation for lying i understand.YOURS though is outright pathetic that your not being paid to troll these forums like he is.how pitiful.


so keep amusing us with your lies that gomer ollie listens to evidence,thats comedy gold.

AGAIN,.you REALLY should seriously consider getting a comedy club going those lies you invented about fellow troll gomer ollie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, piss off Nazi creep. Now you're just playing dawgshit and Ollie's tired old game. Attack and insult first, then claim it was the victim who attacked and insulted first. But i got no time for that tired game anymore. You assholes have ruined the Forum, but i think i'll stick around anyway. I love kicking Nazi creep ass. But gotta catch some Football now. So, Heil Big Brother! Enjoy your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the Forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question Government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend Big Brother at all costs, right?
> 
> But I still hang around a bit, just to rip some Nazi Bully ass. Bullies can't deal with getting bullied themselves. They freak and start crying like little babies. A couple of em are even resorting to Neg-Rep Stalking now. I think it's hilarious. So I think i'll keep it up. lol. But there's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If Government and the Idiot Box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by Government and the Idiot Box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the Forum. That wasn't necessary.
Click to expand...


oh i know.yeah they get frustrated when you attack them back and then they go whining about it all.they get so frustrated they neg rep you to death out of frustration.  you must not piss them off near as much as I do with facts because it looks like you havent gotten to them like i have with the neg reps. 

yeah now that you mention it,i notice those kind of comments by people in the past dont happen much anymore these days.

yeah your right,at one time this fourm USED to be reasonable when Gunny was here.He was a  nazi site administrater who abused his power so im glad he is gone now but there wasnt near as many trolls here as there are now back then so that was the upside of sticking around back then.

back then posters were more reasonable.like there was a poll made once called which is the most ridicules conspiracy theory.one was 9/11,one was the moon landing,one was the jfk assassination. there was this one poster who came on that thread back then  that posted-"the jfk assassination isnt a redicules theory.that one was an inside job." 

see that kind of poster even though they did not believe 9/11 was an inside job,i could respect that poster because he at LEAST was smart enough to know that the JFK murder was an inside job.very few people in the world still believe that lie of the governments now anymore thanks to oliver stones movie ,so anyone who comes on and still defends that LIE,is just plain retarded.

even the government has had to acknowledge in their propaganda pieces that defend the lies of the warren commission,even THEY have admitted that public opionion polls taken over the years show that 75% of americans no longer believe oswald was the lone assassin.yet we got idiot stupid fucks like dawgshit coming on here all the time trolling saying oswald was the lone assassin. dawgshit ignores facts that even the HSCA investigation in the 70's concluded there was a second gunman.

thats what cracks me up about the morons in the CIA controlled media on their PBS specials they broadcast say,they always ignore what the HSCA investigation concluded in the 70's.what dumbfucks.

so instead of the posters who were halfway knowledgeble back then who could acknowledge JFK'S assassination was an inside job but 9/11 wasnt,we are NOW stuck with stupid fuck trolls like DAWGSHIT and gomer ollie trolling these boards everyday night and day defending the lies of ALL government events all thwe time no matter how absurd it is including the JFK assassination.thats how far this forum has gone to hell with these paid trolls here roaming the boards day and night everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you're not being paid to shill for Government, is even more sad & pathetic. Nothing to boast about there dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Gomer Ollie VERY much so is being paid by the government to troll these boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about that. It could be though. Who knows these days? Government does pay Internet Trolls to shill. That has been proven. But i tend to think it's more about Ollie just being a broken ole loyal Bootlicker. He was broken in the Military. All he knows is obeying his Master. Big Brother says jump, he says how high? All of his curiosity and will to question, was beaten out of him as a young man in the Military. He simply obeys. That's all he knows. I think it's as simple as that. But i wouldn't be surprised if there are others here who are being paid to Troll. Sadly, such is life in the American Police State.
Click to expand...


yeah gomer ollie for sure is.Like I said,the way you can easily tell that he and dawgshit are paid trolls is they  come here posting their lies night and day when they are  cornered with facts they  cant refute everyday.thats what their hanlders instruct them to do.

by contrast,NON paying trolls like becki for instance,when she is cornered,she doesnt even try to counter facts knowing when she has been proved wrong,she just comes back with pitiful one liners when she is cornered with the evidence instead of making up lies like they do so its pretty simple to spot them actually. 

the non paid trolls run off and dont come back or just come back with pitiful one liners like becki does as evidnced in her last post to me.so its actually simple really to distinguois the government paid trolls like gomer ollie,rat in the ass and dawgshit from the non paid ones like becki actually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> More to come. Stay tuned.





man you have posted some great stuff out there.thanks for all the info.know that there are SOME people out there watching your vidoes your post so its not going for naught.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.

i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?




 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat  
This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM  
Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008  
This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie  
This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.  

View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM  
Remove user from ignore listSAYIT  
This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## SFC Ollie

And 911shitforbrains still pretends he doesn't read any of it yet claims we run away.

We see who runs away and has nothing to argue his believes with....

Fart joke in 3...2....1.......


----------



## SFC Ollie

> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie



??????????????????????


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rat in the ass and gomer ollie sure have an obsesison over me the fact their hanlders sent them to fart again  so soon after my posts.

Im going to take a cue from Paul and go watch some football now instead of egging these trolls on.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Why did you remove us all from your ignore list shitforbrains?

And why do you pretend you didn't?

And then tell us why you are afraid to debate any of us......

LOL


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to come. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man you have posted some great stuff out there.thanks for all the info.know that there are SOME people out there watching your vidoes your post so its not going for naught.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and it pisses off the Nazi meatheads. So there's that too.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.



Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> Why did you remove us all from your ignore list shitforbrains?
> 
> And why do you pretend you didn't?
> 
> And then tell us why you are afraid to debate any of us......
> 
> LOL



I told you he would say that.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother.



Yup! Regurgitating a bunch of talking points that you are unwilling/incapable of supporting as they are systematically debunked sure does prove a point, just not in the direction you're thinking.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.
Click to expand...


And my posts are to point out the errors in your posts...Do carry on.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to come. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man you have posted some great stuff out there.thanks for all the info.know that there are SOME people out there watching your vidoes your post so its not going for naught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it pisses off the Nazi meatheads. So there's that too.
Click to expand...


yeah you aint kidding.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.
Click to expand...


you hit the nail on the head.stands up and gives standing ovation.

yeah with their neg repping you so badly,thats proof in the puddding you are getting to them and they are going into meltdown mode.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my posts are to point out the errors in your posts...Do carry on.......
Click to expand...


 You probably think it's your duty or something, right? How sad, and pretty creepy too. Ya know, you're not being forced to visit my threads? You can exit and never return. I promise you won't be missed. Or hey, just go on doin your creepy stalking thing. Whatever, I can handle you Nazi Meatheads.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you hit the nail on the head.stands up and gives standing ovation.
> 
> yeah with their neg repping you so badly,thats proof in the puddding you are getting to them and they are going into meltdown mode.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they're sadly predictable. They'll throw loony hissy fits and try to get ya banned too. I told ya, Bullies can't stand getting bullied themselves. But hey, they are Nazi Meatheads. So go figure, right? One of the meatheads here actually believes it's his or her duty to come here and stalk my threads. Now that's just plain sad & creepy, no? They act like they're being forced to visit my threads. But oh well, ya just gotta laugh. Once a Nazi Meathead, always a Nazi Meathead. It is what it is. Life goes on. Nice talkin with ya. And hang in there, don't let the bastards get ya down.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's funny how they always act like they are the victems.they attack you with one liners and when you insult back,they whine about it  like the nazi trolls they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's old stale chit now. They've been doing it for a long time. They killed the Forum. Used to be a great place to discuss all possibilities and question Government. Most just got bored and sick of the standard troll 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' ridicule shite. They just moved on. It's all about the bullying. But hey, that's all they know. Defend Big Brother at all costs, right?
> 
> But I still hang around a bit, just to rip some Nazi Bully ass. Bullies can't deal with getting bullied themselves. They freak and start crying like little babies. A couple of em are even resorting to Neg-Rep Stalking now. I think it's hilarious. So I think i'll keep it up. lol. But there's no point debating anymore. Their minds are made up. If Government and the Idiot Box say it's so, than that's that. They'll never accept or consider any info other than what they're fed by Government and the Idiot Box. It is what it is. But it is sad they had to kill the Forum. That wasn't necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i know.yeah they get frustrated when you attack them back and then they go whining about it all.they get so frustrated they neg rep you to death out of frustration.  you must not piss them off near as much as I do with facts because it looks like you havent gotten to them like i have with the neg reps.
> 
> yeah now that you mention it,i notice those kind of comments by people in the past dont happen much anymore these days.
> 
> yeah your right,at one time this fourm USED to be reasonable when Gunny was here.He was a  nazi site administrater who abused his power so im glad he is gone now but there wasnt near as many trolls here as there are now back then so that was the upside of sticking around back then.
> 
> back then posters were more reasonable.like there was a poll made once called which is the most ridicules conspiracy theory.one was 9/11,one was the moon landing,one was the jfk assassination. there was this one poster who came on that thread back then  that posted-"the jfk assassination isnt a redicules theory.that one was an inside job."
> 
> see that kind of poster even though they did not believe 9/11 was an inside job,i could respect that poster because he at LEAST was smart enough to know that the JFK murder was an inside job.very few people in the world still believe that lie of the governments now anymore thanks to oliver stones movie ,so anyone who comes on and still defends that LIE,is just plain retarded.
> 
> even the government has had to acknowledge in their propaganda pieces that defend the lies of the warren commission,even THEY have admitted that public opionion polls taken over the years show that 75% of americans no longer believe oswald was the lone assassin.yet we got idiot stupid fucks like dawgshit coming on here all the time trolling saying oswald was the lone assassin. dawgshit ignores facts that even the HSCA investigation in the 70's concluded there was a second gunman.
> 
> thats what cracks me up about the morons in the CIA controlled media on their PBS specials they broadcast say,they always ignore what the HSCA investigation concluded in the 70's.what dumbfucks.
> 
> so instead of the posters who were halfway knowledgeble back then who could acknowledge JFK'S assassination was an inside job but 9/11 wasnt,we are NOW stuck with stupid fuck trolls like DAWGSHIT and gomer ollie trolling these boards everyday night and day defending the lies of ALL government events all thwe time no matter how absurd it is including the JFK assassination.thats how far this forum has gone to hell with these paid trolls here roaming the boards day and night everyday.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, the Meatheads definitely ruined the Forum. But they wanted that i guess. Anything to silence anyone daring to question their beloved Big Brother. Shame on em.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.



They've been playing that old tired Sock Puppet game for years. It's another sign of their shameful cowardice. They use it as a Nazi Bully tactic. But it's cool with me. Cuz like i said, i make em cry like little babies at will. Bullies for the most part, are just frightened little cowards. When confronted, they freak and go into meltdown mode. They immediately start with the Neg-Rep whining. And when that doesn't work, they resort to trying to get you banned. They're very predictable. It's been done on many other Message Boards. It's a common cowardly tactic. I just call em out when i know they're using their Socks. I actually have fun with it. Ya gotta have fun. It's just a Message Board.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been playing that old tired Sock Puppet game for years. It's another sign of their shameful cowardice. They use it as a Nazi Bully tactic. But it's cool with me. Cuz like i said, i make em cry like little babies at will. Bullies for the most part, are just frightened little cowards. When confronted, they freak and go into meltdown mode. They immediately start with the Neg-Rep whining. And when that doesn't work, they resort to trying to get you banned. They're very predictable. It's been done on many other Message Boards. It's a common cowardly tactic. I just call em out when i know they're using their Socks. I actually have fun with it. Ya gotta have fun. It's just a Message Board.
Click to expand...

wake up Dorthy! you're having that dream again, the one where you actually think non brain damaged people care what you are yammering about .


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow 14 "count em 14" farts in a row from the paid trolls  most of them by gomer ollie.Gomer and his mates are REALLY getting desperate that your getting this information out Paul especially Gomers handlers. so you must be doing something right the way your getting to them.
> 
> i bet you had a hard time breathing paul since they farted 14 times in a row in your thread huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-09-2014, 05:58 PM
> Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat
> This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listUncensored2008
> This message is hidden because Uncensored2008 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 07:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:00 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:12 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:31 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:42 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:44 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:47 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:50 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 09:59 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:04 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 10:05 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSFC Ollie
> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  01-09-2014, 11:48 PM
> Remove user from ignore listSAYIT
> This message is hidden because SAYIT is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been playing that old tired Sock Puppet game for years. It's another sign of their shameful cowardice. They use it as a Nazi Bully tactic. But it's cool with me. Cuz like i said, i make em cry like little babies at will. Bullies for the most part, are just frightened little cowards. When confronted, they freak and go into meltdown mode. They immediately start with the Neg-Rep whining. And when that doesn't work, they resort to trying to get you banned. They're very predictable. It's been done on many other Message Boards. It's a common cowardly tactic. I just call em out when i know they're using their Socks. I actually have fun with it. Ya gotta have fun. It's just a Message Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wake up Dorthy! you're having that dream again, the one where you actually think non brain damaged people care what you are yammering about .
Click to expand...


 Hilarious, coming from probably the biggest Nazi Meathead stalker here. Oh you care. You really really really really care.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been playing that old tired Sock Puppet game for years. It's another sign of their shameful cowardice. They use it as a Nazi Bully tactic. But it's cool with me. Cuz like i said, i make em cry like little babies at will. Bullies for the most part, are just frightened little cowards. When confronted, they freak and go into meltdown mode. They immediately start with the Neg-Rep whining. And when that doesn't work, they resort to trying to get you banned. They're very predictable. It's been done on many other Message Boards. It's a common cowardly tactic. I just call em out when i know they're using their Socks. I actually have fun with it. Ya gotta have fun. It's just a Message Board.
> 
> 
> 
> wake up Dorthy! you're having that dream again, the one where you actually think non brain damaged people care what you are yammering about .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, coming from probably the biggest Nazi Meathead stalker here. Oh you care. You really really really really care.
Click to expand...

 your need to believe that, is the only truth about it.
the best thing about you and handjob is, you drones are a fine example of the phrase "no matter how fucked up my life gets, it could never get as fucked up as your life is..."


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wake up Dorthy! you're having that dream again, the one where you actually think non brain damaged people care what you are yammering about .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, coming from probably the biggest Nazi Meathead stalker here. Oh you care. You really really really really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your need to believe that, is the only truth about it.
> the best thing about you and handjob is, you drones are a fine example of the phrase "no matter how fucked up my life gets, it could never get as fucked up as your life is..."
Click to expand...


You still here Meathead? Thought you didn't care? God, you Meatheads are so damn dumb.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, coming from probably the biggest Nazi Meathead stalker here. Oh you care. You really really really really care.
> 
> 
> 
> your need to believe that, is the only truth about it.
> the best thing about you and handjob is, you drones are a fine example of the phrase "no matter how fucked up my life gets, it could never get as fucked up as your life is..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still here Meathead? Thought you didn't care? God, you Meatheads are so damn dumb.
Click to expand...

I figured if you were staying, I'd hang around and poke you with a stick, just to keep you humble


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of em are even on Neg-Rep stalking missions now too. They're losin it. I could Neg-Rep em back, but what's the point? Me Neg-Repping em isn't gonna change the fact they're Nazi meatheads. They'll always be Nazi meatheads. My Posts aren't intended for them. My Posts are intended for those who are still curious and willing to question Big Brother. For the meatheads, any info. coming from outside their little comfy Government/Idiot Box bubble, is strictly forbidden. They can't handle it. So they're in full meltdown mode now. And it is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my posts are to point out the errors in your posts...Do carry on.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably think it's your duty or something, right? How sad, and pretty creepy too. Ya know, you're not being forced to visit my threads? You can exit and never return. I promise you won't be missed. Or hey, just go on doin your creepy stalking thing. Whatever, I can handle you Nazi Meatheads.
Click to expand...


Are you worried about being debunked? Your lying buddy 911shitforbrains is, he still pretends everyone is on ignore so he won't have to debate the issues. Is that what you want? You want to just post away and have no one respond unless they agree with your copy and pastes? I'll be around to post the truth , you don't like it then don't post stupid shit.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my posts are to point out the errors in your posts...Do carry on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably think it's your duty or something, right? How sad, and pretty creepy too. Ya know, you're not being forced to visit my threads? You can exit and never return. I promise you won't be missed. Or hey, just go on doin your creepy stalking thing. Whatever, I can handle you Nazi Meatheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you worried about being debunked? Your lying buddy 911shitforbrains is, he still pretends everyone is on ignore so he won't have to debate the issues. Is that what you want? You want to just post away and have no one respond unless they agree with your copy and pastes? I'll be around to post the truth , you don't like it then don't post stupid shit.
Click to expand...


Boy, you're pretty warped. You really do believe it's your 'duty' to stalk my threads, huh? Oh well, whatever floats your boat i guess. Stalk away Meathead.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't consider debunking certain conspiracy theories as stalking. If you would notice I seldom have anything to say in any of the JFK threads, Why? Because all I could do would be to ask questions that no one can answer. And I'm sure that I haven't commented on many other threads where you have probably had something to lie about..... Why? because i don't look for your threads, that would be stalking. And though you would like to think you were that important,  you are not.

Where did i say it was my duty? I don't like stupidity, if you post something stupid I'll let you know about it if i see it....

But remember this Most of the time i use the User CP function which shows me any new posts in threads I have posted in. I only look for new posts when I'm bored and most of the time I use the Active topics or New posts functions to look for a new thread to post in. I almost never go to the Home page and look up threads by category and certainly not by name. So calling me a stalker again makes you a liar.

And I seldom get bored of making people look even more stupid than they already do themselves.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't consider debunking certain conspiracy theories as stalking. If you would notice I seldom have anything to say in any of the JFK threads, Why? Because all I could do would be to ask questions that no one can answer. And I'm sure that I haven't commented on many other threads where you have probably had something to lie about..... Why? because i don't look for your threads, that would be stalking. And though you would like to think you were that important,  you are not.
> 
> Where did i say it was my duty? I don't like stupidity, if you post something stupid I'll let you know about it if i see it....
> 
> But remember this Most of the time i use the User CP function which shows me any new posts in threads I have posted in. I only look for new posts when I'm bored and most of the time I use the Active topics or New posts functions to look for a new thread to post in. I almost never go to the Home page and look up threads by category and certainly not by name. So calling me a stalker again makes you a liar.
> 
> And I seldom get bored of making people look even more stupid than they already do themselves.


 paulie just craves the attention....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't consider debunking certain conspiracy theories as stalking. If you would notice I seldom have anything to say in any of the JFK threads, Why? Because all I could do would be to ask questions that no one can answer. And I'm sure that I haven't commented on many other threads where you have probably had something to lie about..... Why? because i don't look for your threads, that would be stalking. And though you would like to think you were that important,  you are not.
> 
> Where did i say it was my duty? I don't like stupidity, if you post something stupid I'll let you know about it if i see it....
> 
> But remember this Most of the time i use the User CP function which shows me any new posts in threads I have posted in. I only look for new posts when I'm bored and most of the time I use the Active topics or New posts functions to look for a new thread to post in. I almost never go to the Home page and look up threads by category and certainly not by name. So calling me a stalker again makes you a liar.
> 
> And I seldom get bored of making people look even more stupid than they already do themselves.



Hey Meathead, how long you been stalking this particular thread of mine? Look it up. It's been a long long time. No, I got you right. You really do believe it's your 'Duty' to stalk. I sure hope you are a paid Government Internet Troll. Because the alternative would suggest that you're one twisted little dude. You already posted your final verdict on the Theories awhile back on the thread. So why the fluck are you still here? How many more times are we gonna have to suffer through reading your 'Final Verdict' shite? What more can you possibly add? We get it already, you're a loyal Nazi Meathead. Move on dude. SHEESH!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider debunking certain conspiracy theories as stalking. If you would notice I seldom have anything to say in any of the JFK threads, Why? Because all I could do would be to ask questions that no one can answer. And I'm sure that I haven't commented on many other threads where you have probably had something to lie about..... Why? because i don't look for your threads, that would be stalking. And though you would like to think you were that important,  you are not.
> 
> Where did i say it was my duty? I don't like stupidity, if you post something stupid I'll let you know about it if i see it....
> 
> But remember this Most of the time i use the User CP function which shows me any new posts in threads I have posted in. I only look for new posts when I'm bored and most of the time I use the Active topics or New posts functions to look for a new thread to post in. I almost never go to the Home page and look up threads by category and certainly not by name. So calling me a stalker again makes you a liar.
> 
> And I seldom get bored of making people look even more stupid than they already do themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Meathead, how long you been stalking this particular thread of mine? Look it up. It's been a long long time. No, I got you right. You really do believe it's your 'Duty' to stalk. I sure hope you are a paid Government Internet Troll. Because the alternative would suggest that you're one twisted little dude. You already posted your final verdict on the Theories awhile back on the thread. So why the fluck are you still here? How many more times are we gonna have to suffer through reading your 'Final Verdict' shite? What more can you possibly add? We get it already, you're a loyal Nazi Meathead. Move on dude. SHEESH!
Click to expand...

cal the waaaaaahbulance!


----------



## SFC Ollie

As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....

As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.

Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?

I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....

But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....



Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread. 

And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I don't know about any one else, but I like being a Nazi Goose-Stepper who screws with the common folk.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's a first for me , is there a secret handshake?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
Click to expand...

paulie's delusion is in full effect today.
subscribing to a thread is not to sane people even remotely stalking...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> It's a first for me , is there a secret handshake?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIBI4a3kpU]Secret handshake.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a first for me , is there a secret handshake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIBI4a3kpU]Secret handshake.. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

how long did it take you to teach your kids that...?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a first for me , is there a secret handshake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIBI4a3kpU]Secret handshake.. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how long did it take you to teach your kids that...?
Click to expand...


Paulie probably "thinks" they are 2 of the Newtown kids.


----------



## skookerasbil

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
Click to expand...




Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.

My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>

Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
Click to expand...


Your source is not just suspect, it's senior editor admits it is bogus:

veterans today debunked - Google Search

"... about 30% of what's on Veterans Today is patently false." - Gordon Duff
"...about 40% of what I write is at least purposely partially false..." - Gordon Duff 

Kudos to Veterans Today senior editor Gordon Duff for stepping out of the closet and admitting that 30% of what VT publishes (and 40% of what he himself writes) is "at least partially" and even "patently false!" Given it is in his best interest to understate the % it may well be that 50% (and 80%) are closer to the truth. It seems that the years of authoring and publishing LIES have caught up to him and he can no longer look at his own face. The real question is; can those who have built their conclusions on the LIES of VT and their interconnected web of international web sites face themselves and each other? Can the CT Movement face the fact that their CT World has been built on these LIES?
My guess? Not likely.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
Click to expand...


----------



## skookerasbil

SAYIT said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is not just suspect, it's senior editor admits it is bogus:
> 
> veterans today debunked - Google Search
> 
> "... about 30% of what's on Veterans Today is patently false." - Gordon Duff
> "...about 40% of what I write is at least purposely partially false..." - Gordon Duff
> 
> Kudos to Veterans Today senior editor Gordon Duff for stepping out of the closet and admitting that 30% of what VT publishes (and 40% of what he himself writes) is "at least partially" and even "patently false!" Given it is in his best interest to understate the % it may well be that 50% (and 80%) are closer to the truth. It seems that the years of authoring and publishing LIES have caught up to him and he can no longer look at his own face. The real question is; can those who have built their conclusions on the LIES of VT and their interconnected web of international web sites face themselves and each other? Can the CT Movement face the fact that their CT World has been built on these LIES?
> My guess? Not likely.
Click to expand...





LOL.....last time I checked, that leaves 70%.


And who wouldn't want to hook the senior editor of the New York Times up to a lie detector test??!!!!!!





Hey but I get it......most folks are very content with accepting the official msm narrative. Decades of this stuff and people are in deep.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep bringing attention to the thread I'll have to check to see what is being said....
> 
> As i have explained, once i post in a thread and hit User CP if someone has posted in it it will show up.
> 
> Now, do you have anything intelligent to add to "your" thread or do you just want to call names and have a reputation like 911shitfornrains?
> 
> I'm sorry I have destroyed all your want to be scenarios for Newtown but facts are facts....And opinions are opinions....
> 
> But I'm the lying stalking Nazi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
Click to expand...


You don't read much do you? Pauline has already posted this one point at a time and I debunked it one point at a time... Have any other problems with bullets going through Glass into the parking lot?


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is not just suspect, it's senior editor admits it is bogus:
> 
> veterans today debunked - Google Search
> 
> "... about 30% of what's on Veterans Today is patently false." - Gordon Duff
> "...about 40% of what I write is at least purposely partially false..." - Gordon Duff
> 
> Kudos to Veterans Today senior editor Gordon Duff for stepping out of the closet and admitting that 30% of what VT publishes (and 40% of what he himself writes) is "at least partially" and even "patently false!" Given it is in his best interest to understate the % it may well be that 50% (and 80%) are closer to the truth. It seems that the years of authoring and publishing LIES have caught up to him and he can no longer look at his own face. The real question is; can those who have built their conclusions on the LIES of VT and their interconnected web of international web sites face themselves and each other? Can the CT Movement face the fact that their CT World has been built on these LIES?
> My guess? Not likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....last time I checked, that leaves 70%.
> 
> 
> And who wouldn't want to hook the senior editor of the New York Times up to a lie detector test??!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey but I get it......most folks are very content with accepting the official msm narrative. Decades of this stuff and people are in deep.
Click to expand...


Well said. The usual suspect Trolls here can only accept what the Government and Idiot Box tells them. They're not nearly as smart or deep as they think they are. They'll never accept any information that comes from outside their Government/Idiot Box bubble. If you present anything else, you're a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing America-Hating Traitor.' You're never gonna get through to those people. 

But there are open-minded people out there. They are willing to question Government/MSM narratives. And i thank God those people exist. We should all always question Big Brother. He has too long a track record of secrecy and dishonesty. That's just how i feel anyway.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is not just suspect, it's senior editor admits it is bogus:
> 
> veterans today debunked - Google Search
> 
> "... about 30% of what's on Veterans Today is patently false." - Gordon Duff
> "...about 40% of what I write is at least purposely partially false..." - Gordon Duff
> 
> Kudos to Veterans Today senior editor Gordon Duff for stepping out of the closet and admitting that 30% of what VT publishes (and 40% of what he himself writes) is "at least partially" and even "patently false!" Given it is in his best interest to understate the % it may well be that 50% (and 80%) are closer to the truth. It seems that the years of authoring and publishing LIES have caught up to him and he can no longer look at his own face. The real question is; can those who have built their conclusions on the LIES of VT and their interconnected web of international web sites face themselves and each other? Can the CT Movement face the fact that their CT World has been built on these LIES?
> My guess? Not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....last time I checked, that leaves 70%.
> 
> 
> And who wouldn't want to hook the senior editor of the New York Times up to a lie detector test??!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey but I get it......most folks are very content with accepting the official msm narrative. Decades of this stuff and people are in deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. The usual suspect Trolls here can only accept what the Government and Idiot Box tells them. They're not nearly as smart or deep as they think they are. They'll never accept any information that comes from outside their Government/Idiot Box bubble. If you present anything else, you're a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing America-Hating Traitor.' You're never gonna get through to those people.
> 
> But there are open-minded people out there. They are willing to question Government/MSM narratives. And i thank God those people exist. We should all always question Big Brother. He has too long a track record of secrecy and dishonesty. That's just how i feel anyway.
Click to expand...

the idiot box you use is far less  credible than the msm..and it's controlled by the same people who control the msm..
you've been duped .....


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....last time I checked, that leaves 70%.
> 
> 
> And who wouldn't want to hook the senior editor of the New York Times up to a lie detector test??!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey but I get it......most folks are very content with accepting the official msm narrative. Decades of this stuff and people are in deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. The usual suspect Trolls here can only accept what the Government and Idiot Box tells them. They're not nearly as smart or deep as they think they are. They'll never accept any information that comes from outside their Government/Idiot Box bubble. If you present anything else, you're a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing America-Hating Traitor.' You're never gonna get through to those people.
> 
> But there are open-minded people out there. They are willing to question Government/MSM narratives. And i thank God those people exist. We should all always question Big Brother. He has too long a track record of secrecy and dishonesty. That's just how i feel anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the idiot box you use is far less  credible than the msm..and it's controlled by the same people who control the msm..
> you've been duped .....
Click to expand...


Yes, it would be wise to question all information.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. The usual suspect Trolls here can only accept what the Government and Idiot Box tells them. They're not nearly as smart or deep as they think they are. They'll never accept any information that comes from outside their Government/Idiot Box bubble. If you present anything else, you're a 'Tinfoil Hat-wearing America-Hating Traitor.' You're never gonna get through to those people.
> 
> But there are open-minded people out there. They are willing to question Government/MSM narratives. And i thank God those people exist. We should all always question Big Brother. He has too long a track record of secrecy and dishonesty. That's just how i feel anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot box you use is far less  credible than the msm..and it's controlled by the same people who control the msm..
> you've been duped .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be wise to question all information.
Click to expand...

ESPECIALLY YOURS...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot box you use is far less  credible than the msm..and it's controlled by the same people who control the msm..
> you've been duped .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be wise to question all information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ESPECIALLY YOURS...
Click to expand...


Yes, even mine. Now you're gettin it. I think your mind is finally opening a bit. Encouraging.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be wise to question all information.
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY YOURS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, even mine. Now you're gettin it. I think your mind is finally opening a bit. Encouraging.
Click to expand...

your delusion is kicking up again.....you yammering about an open mind is farce at it's finest..
what mind you and all conspiracy nut sacks have is sealed inside an almost impenetrable wall of paranoia and willful ignorance...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY YOURS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even mine. Now you're gettin it. I think your mind is finally opening a bit. Encouraging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your delusion is kicking up again.....you yammering about an open mind is farce at it's finest..
> what mind you and all conspiracy nut sacks have is sealed inside an almost impenetrable wall of paranoia and willful ignorance...
Click to expand...


Aw, don't be such a pissy little Nazi Meathead. Take a Midol and a nap. The Forum and thread aren't goin anywhere. They'll still be here for you to stalk later.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, even mine. Now you're gettin it. I think your mind is finally opening a bit. Encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> your delusion is kicking up again.....you yammering about an open mind is farce at it's finest..
> What mind you and all conspiracy nut sacks have is sealed inside an almost impenetrable wall of paranoia and willful ignorance...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aw, don't be such a pissy little nazi meathead. Take a midol and a nap. The forum and thread aren't goin anywhere. They'll still be here for you to stalk later.
Click to expand...

paulie admitting he just got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Rockland

RuPaul has been hanging around 9/11 Whackjob too long.  He's adopted Whackjob's belief that anyone who dares to disagree with him must be a troll.  They just keep repeating the "troll" mantra to avoid any actual debate.  

At least RuPaul has added the words "Nazi" and "Meathead" to his vocabulary.  Too bad he's decided to repeat them in every post.


----------



## SFC Ollie

They are upset because they have been debunked at every turn. 911shitforbrains refuses to even try anymore.


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> RuPaul has been hanging around 9/11 Whackjob too long.  He's adopted Whackjob's belief that anyone who dares to disagree with him must be a troll.  They just keep repeating the "troll" mantra to avoid any actual debate.
> 
> At least RuPaul has added the words "Nazi" and "Meathead" to his vocabulary.  Too bad he's decided to repeat them in every post.


THE REAL RUPAUL WOULD SCRATCH YOUR EYES OUT FOR SAYING THAT!


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> They are upset because they have been debunked at every turn. 911shitforbrains refuses to even try anymore.


did he ever?


----------



## skookerasbil

SFC Ollie said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you Nazi Meatheads are pretty warped. You're obsessed with defending your beloved Big Brother. It is pretty funny though. I mean seriously, how long have you and dawgshit stalked this thread of mine? If you look it up, you'll see that it's a crazy long time. You're the ones bringing attention to the thread.
> 
> And you've spewed your 'Final Veridict' on the Theories like 25 different times. I think we all get it by now, you're a silly loyal Nazi Meathead, So it's no longer necessary for you to give us your 'Final Verdict' rant again. We got ya. You're done. Let it go dude... Or stalk some more, whatever makes ya happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't read much do you? Pauline has already posted this one point at a time and I debunked it one point at a time... Have any other problems with bullets going through Glass into the parking lot?
Click to expand...






Yep........   .223 rounds going through school walls AND through car doors AT the same time!!!!! Cool.......must be sprayed with some magic dust or something. Clearly legit.


----------



## MisterBeale

Don't give up the fight boys, America has had it with the globalists.  WTC 7 was the wake up call, they have had it.

Today I came across this.  This is an article in a Mainstream Insurance Website.  Check out the comments from career insurance agents.  

Your average Joe isn't buying the political agenda anymore.  They don't trust the scripted movie the news is putting on. . . it just doesn't work.  Read the comments to that article.

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/07/02/297391.htm/?comments


----------



## SAYIT

MisterBeale said:


> Don't give up the fight boys, America has had it with the globalists.  WTC 7 was the wake up call, they have had it.
> 
> Today I came across this.  This is an article in a Mainstream Insurance Website.  Check out the comments from career insurance agents.
> 
> Your average Joe isn't buying the political agenda anymore.  They don't trust the scripted movie the news is putting on. . . it just doesn't work.  Read the comments to that article.
> 
> http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/07/02/297391.htm/?comments



2 whole comments from anonymous assholes like you and you determine they are "career insurance agents" who speak not only for the entire industry but for all of America? 
Woo ... you are still desperately silly, Princess.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> Don't give up the fight boys, America has had it with the globalists.  WTC 7 was the wake up call, they have had it.
> 
> Today I came across this.  This is an article in a Mainstream Insurance Website.  Check out the comments from career insurance agents.
> 
> Your average Joe isn't buying the political agenda anymore.  They don't trust the scripted movie the news is putting on. . . it just doesn't work.  Read the comments to that article.
> 
> http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/07/02/297391.htm/?comments


  written on a piece of cardboard as he rattles a cup for change...


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli......just focus on getting stuff out there that the typical standard msm dweller might find compelling because some dots are not connecting. On this forum, you are either dealing with a paid disinformation hack or people who will go to their box clinging desperately to the established matrix. Just have to keep at it and presenting stuff they might not have been exposed to and perhaps lead them to look more deeply........one by one. And you know where it goes from there.....but meanwhile, a huge plurality of the population are quite content being enrolled in the University of iPhone.
> 
> My brother sent this to me this week........he's been all over Newtown since day 1. Very concise and clear, plus a couple of new things to consider >>>
> 
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't read much do you? Pauline has already posted this one point at a time and I debunked it one point at a time... Have any other problems with bullets going through Glass into the parking lot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........   .223 rounds going through school walls AND through car doors AT the same time!!!!! Cool.......must be sprayed with some magic dust or something. Clearly legit.
Click to expand...



Why is it you keep confusing walls with windows?


----------



## paulitician

MisterBeale said:


> Don't give up the fight boys, America has had it with the globalists.  WTC 7 was the wake up call, they have had it.
> 
> Today I came across this.  This is an article in a Mainstream Insurance Website.  Check out the comments from career insurance agents.
> 
> Your average Joe isn't buying the political agenda anymore.  They don't trust the scripted movie the news is putting on. . . it just doesn't work.  Read the comments to that article.
> 
> http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/07/02/297391.htm/?comments



Well said. I like your comment about it being a 'scripted movie.' Sandy Hook especially, just feels like a big stage performance. I don't know what really happened on 9/11, Boston Marathon, Sandy Hook etc etc... I freely admit that. But i do know none of those incidents happened the way our Government and Media has told us. 

The truth is, we'll never know. Sadly for the most part, we have nothing but our Government and Media's word to go on. And most of us understand that they consistently lie. It's a Government/Media Complex now. Alternative information sources are out there, but they're few and far between. Anyway, thanks for your comments. Like you said, you gotta keep fighting. The word is spreading. The NWO Globalists can be stopped. I think many are waking up. I'm actually encouraged.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> They are upset because they have been debunked at every turn. 911shitforbrains refuses to even try anymore.



He quit trying like so many others who used to frequent this Forum. He got tired and bored of the 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' shite. Nazi Meatheads like you bullied many out of the Forum. But bullying is what Nazis are all about. So go figure? I'm sure you meatheads are very proud of yourselves for ruining the Forum. 

But anyway,  you don't know what happened. And you never will. You'll always only have a script written and presented by the Government/Media Complex. But hey, feel free to present your 'Final Verdict' for the 50th time. Because we didn't quite get it the previous 49 times you posted it on this thread.


----------



## Rockland

*SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*

Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are upset because they have been debunked at every turn. 911shitforbrains refuses to even try anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quit trying like so many others who used to frequent this Forum. He got tired and bored of the 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' shite. Nazi Meatheads like you bullied many out of the Forum. But bullying is what Nazis are all about. So go figure? I'm sure you meatheads are very proud of yourselves for ruining the Forum.
> 
> But anyway,  you don't know what happened. And you never will. You'll always only have a script written and presented by the Government/Media Complex. But hey, feel free to present your 'Final Verdict' for the 50th time. Because we didn't quite get it the previous 49 times you posted it on this thread.
Click to expand...


When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> *SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?



Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
Click to expand...

it's and open forum any poster can comment on any post ...whine on....


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are upset because they have been debunked at every turn. 911shitforbrains refuses to even try anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quit trying like so many others who used to frequent this Forum. He got tired and bored of the 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' shite. Nazi Meatheads like you bullied many out of the Forum. But bullying is what Nazis are all about. So go figure? I'm sure you meatheads are very proud of yourselves for ruining the Forum.
> 
> But anyway,  you don't know what happened. And you never will. You'll always only have a script written and presented by the Government/Media Complex. But hey, feel free to present your 'Final Verdict' for the 50th time. Because we didn't quite get it the previous 49 times you posted it on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.
Click to expand...


Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> He quit trying like so many others who used to frequent this Forum. He got tired and bored of the 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' shite. Nazi Meatheads like you bullied many out of the Forum. But bullying is what Nazis are all about. So go figure? I'm sure you meatheads are very proud of yourselves for ruining the Forum.
> 
> But anyway,  you don't know what happened. And you never will. You'll always only have a script written and presented by the Government/Media Complex. But hey, feel free to present your 'Final Verdict' for the 50th time. Because we didn't quite get it the previous 49 times you posted it on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.
Click to expand...

anything original to offer paulie?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's and open forum any poster can comment on any post ...whine on....
Click to expand...


When or if i decide to care about what a pissant like you thinks, i'll be sure to let you know. Till then, mind your own business. Capisce?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anything original to offer paulie?
Click to expand...


Hey meathead, how bout you post your 'Final Verdict' shite again? Seriously man, we got ya. You're on record. Why are ya still here? I mean, you've stalked my thread for well over a year now. You've already given us your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook. In fact, you gave it to us like 50 times already on the thread. Face it, ya got nothing else to offer. We got your 'Final Verdict.' You're dismissed son. See ya.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> He quit trying like so many others who used to frequent this Forum. He got tired and bored of the 'Tinfoil Hat'/'You live in your Mother's basement' shite. Nazi Meatheads like you bullied many out of the Forum. But bullying is what Nazis are all about. So go figure? I'm sure you meatheads are very proud of yourselves for ruining the Forum.
> 
> But anyway,  you don't know what happened. And you never will. You'll always only have a script written and presented by the Government/Media Complex. But hey, feel free to present your 'Final Verdict' for the 50th time. Because we didn't quite get it the previous 49 times you posted it on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.
Click to expand...


But Pauline will lie to us, won't she.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> it's and open forum any poster can comment on any post ...whine on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When or if i decide to care about what a pissant like you thinks, i'll be sure to let you know. Till then, mind your own business. Capisce?
Click to expand...

 false ! this is an open thread  by design everything in it is everybody's business...what you care about is irrelevant ..


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
Click to expand...


You posted on an open forum, whiner.  That makes it *anyone's* business.  

Telling us who can and cannot reply to you now?  What a Nazi Meathead.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have proof that the official investigation is wrong let me know. In the mean time, stop cropping pictures and don't believe people who tell you bullets went through the walls into the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Pauline will lie to us, won't she.
Click to expand...


But seriously, don't you Nazi pussies have anyone else to stalk and try to get banned? Lots of other Forums and Posts on the Board. I mean come on, you and dawgshit have stalked my thread for well over a year now. That's just plain loony dude. By now, i'm pretty sure we got your Nazi meathead verdict on Sandy Hook. There's nothing left for you guys to offer. So, you are now dismissed. You're free to go stalk somewhere else. Have fun.


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SQUAWK* Nazi Meatheads! *SQUAWK*
> 
> Would you like some cheese with your whine, RuPaul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted on an open forum, whiner.  That makes it *anyone's* business.
> 
> Telling us who can and cannot reply to you now?  What a Nazi Meathead.
Click to expand...


Never addressed you pissant. You're not even worthy of my scorn and ridicule. But keep up the bad work. One day you'll reach Nazi Meathead status. Something to strive for, ay? Good luck with that.


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted on an open forum, whiner.  That makes it *anyone's* business.
> 
> Telling us who can and cannot reply to you now?  What a Nazi Meathead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never addressed you pissant. You're not even worthy of my scorn and ridicule. But keep up the bad work. One day you'll reach Nazi Meathead status. Something to strive for, ay? Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Aww, want a tissue?


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted on an open forum, whiner.  That makes it *anyone's* business.
> 
> Telling us who can and cannot reply to you now?  What a Nazi Meathead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never addressed you pissant. You're not even worthy of my scorn and ridicule. But keep up the bad work. One day you'll reach Nazi Meathead status. Something to strive for, ay? Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, want a tissue?
Click to expand...


Nazi rook in training.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.




ollie to paulie :[ame=http://youtu.be/MMzd40i8TfA]You can't handle the truth! (Jack Nicholson) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.



That has a ring of the voice of experience to it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has a ring of the voice of experience to it.
Click to expand...


No, that has the ring of truth to it. Learn the difference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has a ring of the voice of experience to it.
Click to expand...


amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you pissant. Mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted on an open forum, whiner.  That makes it *anyone's* business.
> 
> Telling us who can and cannot reply to you now?  What a Nazi Meathead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never addressed you pissant. You're not even worthy of my scorn and ridicule. But keep up the bad work. One day you'll reach Nazi Meathead status. Something to strive for, ay? Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Rat in the ass sure ISNT worth it.

Dont feel alone though whining troll rat in the ass has an obsession with me as well. 

He wants attention from me so badly he talks to himself all the time quoting me addressing me in the first person all the time actually thinking i read his posts.same with dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your 'Final Final Verdict?' Seriously we got ya meathead, Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. You can move on now. Bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Pauline will lie to us, won't she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But seriously, don't you Nazi pussies have anyone else to stalk and try to get banned? Lots of other Forums and Posts on the Board. I mean come on, you and dawgshit have stalked my thread for well over a year now. That's just plain loony dude. By now, i'm pretty sure we got your Nazi meathead verdict on Sandy Hook. There's nothing left for you guys to offer. So, you are now dismissed. You're free to go stalk somewhere else. Have fun.
Click to expand...


that for sure proves they are loony and have an obsession with you these 2 stalkers. they hate it that you are getting the truth out on this so thats why they have this obsession with you stalking you like they do ignoring facts about this case.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pauline, it's not stalking to answer in a thread where someone keeps answering you. It is stalking to follow a person to every thread that they go to. Just want to make sure you understand the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has a ring of the voice of experience to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that has the ring of truth to it. Learn the difference.
Click to expand...


I think of experience (both in its direct and indirect incarnations) as a means to acquire the truth. So, whether you've stalked, been stalked, or played witness to stalking as an uninvolved observer, your voice has betrayed your _experience_ of the truth.

Is that a satisfactory explanation of the difference?


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> Don't give up the fight boys, America has had it with the globalists.  WTC 7 was the wake up call, they have had it.
> 
> Today I came across this.  This is an article in a Mainstream Insurance Website.  Check out the comments from career insurance agents.
> 
> Your average Joe isn't buying the political agenda anymore.  They don't trust the scripted movie the news is putting on. . . it just doesn't work.  Read the comments to that article.
> 
> http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/07/02/297391.htm/?comments



Always good to see words of encouragement.

You know what, though, ...a week or two back, I perused the Connecticut State Police's redaction summary (which laid out the rationale as to which 911 calls and other investigative records would be permanently withheld from public disclosure and/or destroyed in line with new statutes) ...and THAT, on top of the classified demolition of the crime scene by a shadowy team of construction workers sworn to eternal secrecy ..._and_ the AP's handling of the stunted recordings that *were* released, was the straw that finally convinced me that Paulitician has been right all along, at least in maintaining that the truth regarding the events of December 14, 2012 (and those that occurred during the months that followed), will probably never be known by a significant portion of the American public.

On the bright side, thanks in no small part to the efforts of a small but vocal minority, it seems at least some of the likely motives behind the operation won't be served. And that, my friend, should be viewed as a victory by the alternative community.

As far as I'm concerned, this round is over ...and it's time to move on with our eyes wide open.


----------



## skookerasbil

Almost 100,000 views of this thread..........Im laughing my balls off. Especially with Ollies rants, "NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!"


To my pals who don't have connect the dots issues, reading this link will not surprise >>>

Activist Post: NY state senator says: psych eval for all little children



Sandy Hook was just part of the roadmap for the Big Boys.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

Curious people looking for the truth and dismayed by the landscape these days........make no mistake. All over the internet on boards like this, people are paid handsomely to be all over anything that goes against the msm narrative. They lurk in here all the time.......you will always find, particularly in this forum, the same handful of people are on here EVERY SINGLE DAY MULTIPLE TIMES PER DAY. Fascinating huh? Except not a hobby for them.


They seek to perpetuate the established narrative........perpetuate the illusion of consensus reality >>>>


http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/2013/07/26/the-individual-vs-the-illusion-of-consensus-reality/


----------



## Rockland

paulitician said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never addressed you pissant. You're not even worthy of my scorn and ridicule. But keep up the bad work. One day you'll reach Nazi Meathead status. Something to strive for, ay? Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, want a tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi rook in training.
Click to expand...


Wow, you really suck at this "snappy comebacks" thing, One-Note.  Try not to hurt yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie

skookerasbil said:


> Curious people looking for the truth and dismayed by the landscape these days........make no mistake. All over the internet on boards like this, people are paid handsomely to be all over anything that goes against the msm narrative. They lurk in here all the time.......you will always find, particularly in this forum, the same handful of people are on here EVERY SINGLE DAY MULTIPLE TIMES PER DAY. Fascinating huh? Except not a hobby for them.
> 
> 
> They seek to perpetuate the established narrative........perpetuate the illusion of consensus reality >>>>
> 
> 
> The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog



Gee, once again Skootersballs shows that they can't read and comprehend.....Mistake any windows for walls lately?


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


>



 Yeah, he craaazy. At first i that he was just another paid Government Internet Troll. But now i lean towards thinking he's an obsessed loony bird. He was broken in the Military. Big Brother says jump, he says how high. It's just blind obedience and loyalty. So he likely shills for Government for free. But who really knows?  

He's stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. I mean seriously, every day for over a year. He's given his 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times on the thread. So i'm pretty sure we all get where he stands by now. lol. But he still feels compelled to stalk and screech his 'Final Verdict' rant over & over. But hey, i find Nazi meatheads to be pretty entertaining. So i enjoy coming back to bust their balls. Anyway, thanks for the info. Keep it coming.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Curious people looking for the truth and dismayed by the landscape these days........make no mistake. All over the internet on boards like this, people are paid handsomely to be all over anything that goes against the msm narrative. They lurk in here all the time.......you will always find, particularly in this forum, the same handful of people are on here EVERY SINGLE DAY MULTIPLE TIMES PER DAY. Fascinating huh? Except not a hobby for them.
> 
> 
> They seek to perpetuate the established narrative........perpetuate the illusion of consensus reality >>>>
> 
> 
> The individual vs. the illusion of consensus reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog



Oh yeah, paid Government Internet Trolls are everywhere. That's been proven. Some of em here use Sock Puppets too. But you can tell by their posting styles that they're the same poster. It's the same stalkers & lurkers who immediately show up and reply to posts. I'm sure they're lurking here right now as i type this. They'll be replying very soon. It is very sad our Government has to resort to that to get the Citizenry to buy into their shameful B.S., but it is what it is i guess.


----------



## paulitician

Rockland said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, want a tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi rook in training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really suck at this "snappy comebacks" thing, One-Note.  Try not to hurt yourself.
Click to expand...


Will do, and you try not to hurt yourself during your strenuous Nazi Meathead training, ok? Good luck rook.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Attn: Fellow Nazi GooseSteppers. 

Special message from Agent K. 


MS Paint is for kids.


repeat

MS Paint is for kids.  


Report when mission complete. 


That is all. 






Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> Attn: Fellow Nazi GooseSteppers.
> 
> Special message from Agent K.
> 
> 
> MS Paint is for kids.
> 
> 
> repeat
> 
> MS Paint is for kids.
> 
> 
> Report when mission complete.
> 
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit



 Ha, right on cue. A Nazi meathead lurker shows up. So pathetically predictable.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Just wondering, but would anyone like to join me in a fun game of Duck, Duck, GooseStepper??






Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.  







Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit



Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You ole Sock tool. Anyway, got things to do, so see ya Sayit, dawgshit, Rat in the Ass, and all your other Socks you use.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You one creepy little man Rat in the Ass.
Click to expand...



Why is it creepy when I post that, yet you get a big, juicy thrill up your leg when Rimjob posts the same thing??







Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You ole Sock tool. Anyway, got things to do, so see ya Sayit, dawgshit, Rat in the Ass, and all your other Socks you use.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]

Could somebody please set this poster straight regarding his constant false sock accusations?

Thanks


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


----------



## Connery

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You ole Sock tool. Anyway, got things to do, so see ya Sayit, dawgshit, Rat in the Ass, and all your other Socks you use.
Click to expand...


There is  no evidence to suggest that Sayit/Daw101/Rat in the Hat are one in the same nor is there any evidence to support that either are socks of other posters.

  [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

I can no longer speak with authority and this will act as a disclaimer.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Thank you.

Now, anytime the CT Folks want to stop calling names and return to their OP, I'll be here to prove them wrong some more.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Connery said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You ole Sock tool. Anyway, got things to do, so see ya Sayit, dawgshit, Rat in the Ass, and all your other Socks you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is  no evidence to suggest that Sayit/Daw101/Rat in the Hat are one in the same nor is there any evidence to support that either are socks of other posters.
> 
> [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Rockland

Connery said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I should mention that somebody farted in here. It happened between my two posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't stalk and lurk much. No way. You ole Sock tool. Anyway, got things to do, so see ya Sayit, dawgshit, Rat in the Ass, and all your other Socks you use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is  no evidence to suggest that Sayit/Daw101/Rat in the Hat are one in the same nor is there any evidence to support that either are socks of other posters.
> 
> [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Bookmarked this.  Thank you, Connery.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now, anytime the CT Folks want to stop calling names and return to their OP, I'll be here to prove them wrong some more.



Oh Gawd, is that your 'Final Final Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook? Because ya know, we've heard your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times already. We got ya. You're all-in on the Big Brother-Worship thing. You can stop stalking and lurking on this thread now. I mean dang, you've stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. Either you're getting paid to do it, or you're just one loony nutter. 

We've heard your take on Sandy Hook many many times. So seriously, you can move on now. You can no longer add anything new to the thread. There has to be other Posters and Threads for you to stalk. It's a pretty big Message Board. So go ahead and Goose Step on outta here. You're done.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Now, anytime the CT Folks want to stop calling names and return to their OP, I'll be here to prove them wrong some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, is that your 'Final Final Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook? Because ya know, *we've heard your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times already*. We got ya. *You're all-in on the Big Brother-Worship thing.* You can stop *stalking and lurking *on this thread now. I mean dang, you've stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. *Either you're getting paid to do it, or you're just one loony nutter.
> *
> We've heard your take on Sandy Hook many many times. So seriously, you can move on now. You can no longer add anything new to the thread. There has to be other Posters and Threads for you to stalk. It's a pretty big Message Board. So go ahead and *Goose Step* on outta here. You're done.
Click to expand...


And you've told these same lies about me at least ten times now. When you know that the truth is I took your conspiracy crap and flushed it for the world to wave goodbye at. Just admit you were wrong and move on to the next I hate my government subject.

Not to worry, I do enjoy the truth so I'll keep this thread active...whether you mind or not.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Now, anytime the CT Folks want to stop calling names and return to their OP, I'll be here to prove them wrong some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, is that your 'Final Final Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook? Because ya know, *we've heard your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times already*. We got ya. *You're all-in on the Big Brother-Worship thing.* You can stop *stalking and lurking *on this thread now. I mean dang, you've stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. *Either you're getting paid to do it, or you're just one loony nutter.
> *
> We've heard your take on Sandy Hook many many times. So seriously, you can move on now. You can no longer add anything new to the thread. There has to be other Posters and Threads for you to stalk. It's a pretty big Message Board. So go ahead and *Goose Step* on outta here. You're done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've told these same lies about me at least ten times now. When you know that the truth is I took your conspiracy crap and flushed it for the world to wave goodbye at. Just admit you were wrong and move on to the next I hate my government subject.
> 
> Not to worry, I do enjoy the truth so I'll keep this thread active...whether you mind or not.
Click to expand...


Well at least you admit you're an obsessive loony bird. Gotta give ya some credit for that i guess. lol. But look meathead, you've given us your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook several times. You got nothin left to offer. You're on record. We got ya. You're a loyal Goose Stepping Big Brother-Worshipper. So there's no need for you to stalk my thread for another year. Move on man. SHEESH!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I really would rather allow you to put "your" thread to rest but as long as you keep making stupid attempts to insult me I will respond. Unless you resort to fart jokes. You can ask your buddy how those worked out for him.

Now unless you have some other theory to claim, enjoy..........


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXEE-tb9w8]Hitler rants about Sandy Hook - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Almost 100,000 views of this thread..........Im laughing my balls off. Especially with Ollies rants, "NOTHING TO SEE HERE!!!"
> 
> 
> To my pals who don't have connect the dots issues, reading this link will not surprise >>>
> 
> Activist Post: NY state senator says: psych eval for all little children
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was just part of the roadmap for the Big Boys.


people flock to accidents too.
it's another false comparison.....


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he craaazy. At first i that he was just another paid Government Internet Troll. But now i lean towards thinking he's an obsessed loony bird. He was broken in the Military. Big Brother says jump, he says how high. It's just blind obedience and loyalty. So he likely shills for Government for free. But who really knows?
> 
> He's stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. I mean seriously, every day for over a year. He's given his 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times on the thread. So i'm pretty sure we all get where he stands by now. lol. But he still feels compelled to stalk and screech his 'Final Verdict' rant over & over. But hey, i find Nazi meatheads to be pretty entertaining. So i enjoy coming back to bust their balls. Anyway, thanks for the info. Keep it coming.
Click to expand...

thanks for the unnecessary recap ,rerun....


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> Attn: Fellow Nazi GooseSteppers.
> 
> Special message from Agent K.
> 
> 
> MS Paint is for kids.
> 
> 
> repeat
> 
> MS Paint is for kids.
> 
> 
> Report when mission complete.
> 
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum majikl whitey ju-ju shit


paulie has no dick ....repeat  paulie has no dick......end message.......


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Now, anytime the CT Folks want to stop calling names and return to their OP, I'll be here to prove them wrong some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, is that your 'Final Final Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook? Because ya know, we've heard your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times already. We got ya. You're all-in on the Big Brother-Worship thing. You can stop stalking and lurking on this thread now. I mean dang, you've stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. Either you're getting paid to do it, or you're just one loony nutter.
> 
> We've heard your take on Sandy Hook many many times. So seriously, you can move on now. You can no longer add anything new to the thread. There has to be other Posters and Threads for you to stalk. It's a pretty big Message Board. So go ahead and Goose Step on outta here. You're done.
Click to expand...

paulie's rationalization dodge to cover for getting his ass handed to him yet again!


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> I really would rather allow you to put "your" thread to rest but as long as you keep making stupid attempts to insult me I will respond. Unless you resort to fart jokes. You can ask your buddy how those worked out for him.
> 
> Now unless you have some other theory to claim, enjoy..........



 Ha, you Nazi stalker nutters crack me up. You can't stop stalking and lurking. You and dawgshit can't help yourselves. Stalking one thread everyday for well over a year? Yikes! I think it's about that time for you to spew your 'Final Verdict' rant on Sandy Hook again. I mean you've only given us your 'Final Verdict' rant 50 or 60 times on the thread. But how bout another one for ole times sake? lol.

Like i've said in the past, you're just another pathetic Nazi Bully. You ruined the Forum by bullying so many posters away from the Forum. But i enjoy bullying bullies. So i'll still be hangin around kicking some Goose Stepper butt. I ain't goin anywhere meathead. But hey, enjoy your weird stalkin thing. I gots things to do. See ya.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he craaazy. At first i that he was just another paid Government Internet Troll. But now i lean towards thinking he's an obsessed loony bird. He was broken in the Military. Big Brother says jump, he says how high. It's just blind obedience and loyalty. So he likely shills for Government for free. But who really knows?
> 
> He's stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. I mean seriously, every day for over a year. He's given his 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times on the thread. So i'm pretty sure we all get where he stands by now. lol. But he still feels compelled to stalk and screech his 'Final Verdict' rant over & over. But hey, i find Nazi meatheads to be pretty entertaining. So i enjoy coming back to bust their balls. Anyway, thanks for the info. Keep it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the unnecessary recap ,rerun....
Click to expand...


Wasn't talkin to you dipshit. Mind your own business.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he craaazy. At first i that he was just another paid Government Internet Troll. But now i lean towards thinking he's an obsessed loony bird. He was broken in the Military. Big Brother says jump, he says how high. It's just blind obedience and loyalty. So he likely shills for Government for free. But who really knows?
> 
> He's stalked my thread every day for well over a year now. I mean seriously, every day for over a year. He's given his 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook like 50 times on the thread. So i'm pretty sure we all get where he stands by now. lol. But he still feels compelled to stalk and screech his 'Final Verdict' rant over & over. But hey, i find Nazi meatheads to be pretty entertaining. So i enjoy coming back to bust their balls. Anyway, thanks for the info. Keep it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the unnecessary recap ,rerun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you dipshit. Mind your own business.
Click to expand...

open thread talking to every one on it..dipshit!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the unnecessary recap ,rerun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you dipshit. Mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> open thread talking to every one on it..dipshit!
Click to expand...


Dang, you Nazi stalkers sure is creepy. I wasn't even talkin to you, yet you feel compelled to reply anyway.  I love it though. It's some fun entertainment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Yet you and your Nazi stalker cohorts can't stay away. Go figure?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't talkin to you dipshit. Mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> open thread talking to every one on it..dipshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, you Nazi stalkers sure is creepy. I wasn't even talkin to you, yet you feel compelled to reply anyway.  I love it though. It's some fun entertainment.
Click to expand...

in the last post you were certainly talking to me ..that why I replied!.
creepy is your middle name.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> open thread talking to every one on it..dipshit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you Nazi stalkers sure is creepy. I wasn't even talkin to you, yet you feel compelled to reply anyway.  I love it though. It's some fun entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the last post you were certainly talking to me ..that why I replied!.
> creepy is your middle name.
Click to expand...


You continuously reply to comments that aren't even directed to you. Do you know what that indicates?...You're a desperate & pathetic loony Nazi Meathead.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you Nazi stalkers sure is creepy. I wasn't even talkin to you, yet you feel compelled to reply anyway.  I love it though. It's some fun entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> in the last post you were certainly talking to me ..that why I replied!.
> creepy is your middle name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continuously reply to comments that aren't even directed to you. Do you know what that indicates?...You're a desperate & pathetic loony Nazi Meathead.
Click to expand...

odd as both times I've answered you were talking to me or were you masturbating and screamed out my name?


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Hey about about another lame GIF or cartoon? Gawd Rat in the Ass, you still haven't gotten any new Troll material? Ha, you still suck.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about about another lame GIF or cartoon? Gawd Rat in the Ass, you still haven't gotten any new Troll material? Ha, you still suck.
Click to expand...


Since you asked so nicely...


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the last post you were certainly talking to me ..that why I replied!.
> creepy is your middle name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continuously reply to comments that aren't even directed to you. Do you know what that indicates?...You're a desperate & pathetic loony Nazi Meathead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odd as both times I've answered you were talking to me or were you masturbating and screamed out my name?
Click to expand...


Aw, now you gotta go and get all creepy and shit. The fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about about another lame GIF or cartoon? Gawd Rat in the Ass, you still haven't gotten any new Troll material? Ha, you still suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you asked so nicely...
Click to expand...


Aw poor Rat in the Ass, still using the same old tired GIF's and cartoons. It's actually pretty sad. You would think by now, you would have gotten some fresh material. Poor poor little Nazi loon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about about another lame GIF or cartoon? Gawd Rat in the Ass, you still haven't gotten any new Troll material? Ha, you still suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked so nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw poor Rat in the Ass, still using the same old tired GIF's and cartoons. It's actually pretty sad. You would think by now, you would have gotten some fresh material. Poor poor little Nazi loon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continuously reply to comments that aren't even directed to you. Do you know what that indicates?...You're a desperate & pathetic loony Nazi Meathead.
> 
> 
> 
> odd as both times I've answered you were talking to me or were you masturbating and screamed out my name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, now you gotta go and get all creepy and shit. The fuck's wrong with you?
Click to expand...

so you are addressing me....


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.
Click to expand...


Guess what, Stupid. You don't get to tell anyone when they can or can't come back to an open thread.

So, more OT for your dumb thread.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> odd as both times I've answered you were talking to me or were you masturbating and screamed out my name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, now you gotta go and get all creepy and shit. The fuck's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you are addressing me....
Click to expand...


Wow i know you're a weird little Nazi critter, but i have to say i didn't expect your creepy perv shite. Now i think i get you, Rat in the Ass, and Ollie. It all makes sense now. Y'all are weirdos fo sho.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.
Click to expand...


Oh, another thing, Dickhead. Don't talk about "fresh material" when all you can do is copy 9/11 Rimjob by calling me "Rat in the Ass".


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, Stupid. You don't get to tell anyone when they can or can't come back to an open thread.
> 
> So, more OT for your dumb thread.
Click to expand...


Seriously Rat in the Ass, you used that same Troll spam years ago. It's so damn stale. You should be ashamed of yourself. You've had plenty of time to update your spam. So along with being a failed Nazi Meathead, you are now a failed Troll Spammer too. You've reached rock bottom dude. How sad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Stupid. You don't get to tell anyone when they can or can't come back to an open thread.
> 
> So, more OT for your dumb thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously Rat in the Ass, you used that same Troll spam years ago. It's so damn stale. You should be ashamed of yourself. You've had plenty of time to update your spam. So along with being a failed Nazi Meathead, you are now a failed Troll Spammer too. You've reached rock bottom dude. How sad.
Click to expand...


I know what you're trying, Fucknuts, but that shit doesn't work on me.







Keep swinging.


----------



## daws101

why does paulie do faux  ghetto speech when he's PMSING?


----------



## paulitician

Ah, you Nazi Meatheads crack me up. It's been fun. But i gotta hit the road. Maybe i'll come back later to kick some more Goose Stepper ass. We'll see. Have a nice day meatheads.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> Ah, you Nazi Meatheads crack me up. It's been fun. But i gotta hit the road. Maybe i'll come back later to kick some more Goose Stepper ass. We'll see. Have a nice day meatheads.


having that dream again.....you've kicked about as much as a one legged quadriplegic...


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## SFC Ollie

You see, Pauline is just dying for attention, he has drifted so far off his OP that he can't find his own way back. You guys can feed him if you like but if he stays off his OP then I'm going to let the child ramble.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> You see, Pauline is just dying for attention, he has drifted so far off his OP that he can't find his own way back. You guys can feed him if you like but if he stays off his OP then I'm going to let the child ramble.



He's upset that it's been proven that Sandy Hook was not a hoax, but he just can't let the thread go.

He wants it to stay on the front page, so I thought I would help that to make him feel better.

But perhaps we should change the subject to keep it alive for him.

Anybody up for a discussion about those wacky Freemen Of The Land??


----------



## daws101

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, Pauline is just dying for attention, he has drifted so far off his OP that he can't find his own way back. You guys can feed him if you like but if he stays off his OP then I'm going to let the child ramble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's upset that it's been proven that Sandy Hook was not a hoax, but he just can't let the thread go.
> 
> He wants it to stay on the front page, so I thought I would help that to make him feel better.
> 
> But perhaps we should change the subject to keep it alive for him.
> 
> Anybody up for a discussion about those wacky Freemen Of The Land??
Click to expand...

from what I've read paulie would fit right in!


----------



## Rockland

Rat in the Hat said:


>



This is terrible and you should feel terrible.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, now you gotta go and get all creepy and shit. The fuck's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> so you are addressing me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow i know you're a weird little Nazi critter, but i have to say i didn't expect your creepy perv shite. Now i think i get you, Rat in the Ass, and Ollie. It all makes sense now. Y'all are weirdos fo sho.
Click to expand...


  Waaay too funny and certainly the irony escapes you.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> You see, Pauline is just dying for attention, he has drifted so far off his OP that he can't find his own way back. You guys can feed him if you like but if he stays off his OP then I'm going to let the child ramble.



You still here? Yikes! Let me guess, any minute now you're gonna screech your 'Final Verdict' on Sandy Hook rant again. Cause we didn't quite get it the other 60 times you screeched it on the thread. Y'all Nazis is loony as hell.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you are addressing me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i know you're a weird little Nazi critter, but i have to say i didn't expect your creepy perv shite. Now i think i get you, Rat in the Ass, and Ollie. It all makes sense now. Y'all are weirdos fo sho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waaay too funny and certainly the irony escapes you.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i'm pretty sure you don't understand what the word 'irony' means. Read the dawgshit comment i replied to again. He has a nasty habit of going creepy pervy when he gets frustrated. It's another symptom of his mental illness.


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, Pauline is just dying for attention, he has drifted so far off his OP that he can't find his own way back. You guys can feed him if you like but if he stays off his OP then I'm going to let the child ramble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's upset that it's been proven that Sandy Hook was not a hoax, but he just can't let the thread go.
> 
> He wants it to stay on the front page, so I thought I would help that to make him feel better.
> 
> But perhaps we should change the subject to keep it alive for him.
> 
> Anybody up for a discussion about those wacky Freemen Of The Land??
Click to expand...


Aw poor poor Rat in the Ass. Is that your excuse for stalking and lurking on my thread for well over a year now? Pretty lame excuse dude. Face it, you, Gomer, and dawgshit are just weird obsessive Nazi Meatheads. I mean stalking and lurking on a thread for over a year has to be a meathead record. That's some serious nutter shite there. lol. But hey, you guys do crack me up. So i'll come back from time to time just to kick your Goose Stepper asses. See ya around.


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy Rat in the Ass. All this time, and you still haven't updated your Troll spam? That's just plain sad dude. Come back when you get some fresh material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, another thing, Dickhead. Don't talk about "fresh material" when all you can do is copy 9/11 Rimjob by calling me "Rat in the Ass".
Click to expand...


Oh come on Rat in the Ass, you know you've been using that same ole lame Troll Spam for years. You really should be ashamed. You've disgraced your fellow Troll Spammers. You're just embarrassing yourself at this point. Get some fresh Troll Spam material. And don't come back till you do. Bye.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Yeah, you used that Troll Spam one years ago. Seriously Rat in the Ass, you're a disgrace to Troll Spammers everywhere. Now stop being lazy and go get some new Troll Spam material. Don't come back till you do. Capisce?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You just keep trying and failing.







Ha, Ha. Missed me, Bitch!


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> You just keep trying and failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha. Missed me, Bitch!



Wow! BOOOOSH Troll Spam? Yikes! Gawd, you're one lazy little Troll Spammer. Seriously, i'm ordering you to go and get some fresh Troll Spam. Your old spam shite is soo lame. You are not allowed back on my thread unless you have some new Troll Spam. Off ya go now. See ya.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep trying and failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha. Missed me, Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! BOOOOSH Troll Spam? Yikes! Gawd, you're one lazy little Troll Spammer. Seriously, i'm ordering you to go and get some fresh Troll Spam. Your old spam shite is soo lame. You are not allowed back on my thread unless you have some new Troll Spam. Off ya go now. See ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep trying and failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha. Missed me, Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! BOOOOSH Troll Spam? Yikes! Gawd, you're one lazy little Troll Spammer. Seriously, i'm ordering you to go and get some fresh Troll Spam. Your old spam shite is soo lame. You are not allowed back on my thread unless you have some new Troll Spam. Off ya go now. See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh Rat in the Ass, is that all the Troll Spam you have? Man, even fellow Troll Spammers are hatin on you now. You've reached rock bottom dude. Now seriously, i'm ordering you to get yourself some fresh updated Troll Spam. You are not allowed back on my thread till then. Now get on outta here. Bye bye.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! BOOOOSH Troll Spam? Yikes! Gawd, you're one lazy little Troll Spammer. Seriously, i'm ordering you to go and get some fresh Troll Spam. Your old spam shite is soo lame. You are not allowed back on my thread unless you have some new Troll Spam. Off ya go now. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Rat in the Ass, is that all the Troll Spam you have? Man, even fellow Troll Spammers are hatin on you now. You've reached rock bottom dude. Now seriously, i'm ordering you to get yourself some fresh updated Troll Spam. You are not allowed back on my thread till then. Now get on outta here. Bye bye.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

Ah, Troll Spamming is gay. But that's all Rat in the Ass has. Him and his fellow Nazi meatheads will probably stalk my thread for another year. They're just that loony. lol.  But don't let em bully you out of the Forum. Don't give em what they want. Hang in there peeps. See ya.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## SFC Ollie

Is anyone going to post about the OP anymore? This thread is getting pretty lame.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> Is anyone going to post about the OP anymore? This thread is getting pretty lame.



So lame, you and your fellow Nazi Meatheads have stalked it for well over a year. Coming to such a 'lame' thread everyday for over a year straight? Yeah, you meatheads aren't too loony or anything. lol. My guess is, you nutters will be stalking and lurking on it for another year. Wanna bet on it?


----------



## G.T.

SFC Ollie said:


> Is anyone going to post about the OP anymore? This thread is getting pretty lame.



It's lame because it's adults teaching children how to back research their fun little cynical theories, on the backs of dead people.......... for their own personal boredom.

It's not funny, it's sick these conspiracy theorists have a mental disease.


----------



## SFC Ollie

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to post about the OP anymore? This thread is getting pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lame, you and your fellow Nazi Meatheads have stalked it for well over a year. Coming to such a 'lame' thread everyday for over a year straight? Yeah, you meatheads aren't too loony or anything. lol. My guess is, you nutters will be stalking and lurking on it for another year. Wanna bet on it?
Click to expand...


I'll ask you one more time. Do you have anything intelligent to ad to your OP? I'm not asking for your BS Name calling, But it appears you have worn out any thing that has to do with the OP let me know, If that's all you've got I will most certainly take this lame ass thread off my open list. But since you keep opening it back up with BS I have to look to see. Tell me that the rest of the thread will be your name calling and yes I'll be glad to allow it to die. Along with your failure.


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to post about the OP anymore? This thread is getting pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lame, you and your fellow Nazi Meatheads have stalked it for well over a year. Coming to such a 'lame' thread everyday for over a year straight? Yeah, you meatheads aren't too loony or anything. lol. My guess is, you nutters will be stalking and lurking on it for another year. Wanna bet on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask you one more time. Do you have anything intelligent to ad to your OP? I'm not asking for your BS Name calling, But it appears you have worn out any thing that has to do with the OP let me know, If that's all you've got I will most certainly take this lame ass thread off my open list. But since you keep opening it back up with BS I have to look to see. Tell me that the rest of the thread will be your name calling and yes I'll be glad to allow it to die. Along with your failure.
Click to expand...


I don't answer to you Nazi bully meatheads. But i'm not surprised you haven't figured that out yet. You guys ain't too smart. Got your Jackboots tied too tight. It's cutting circulation off to your heads. lol. But you meatheads go on stalking and lurking. I'll be sure to come back from time to time to kick and your goose stepping arses. Have fun.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You couldn't kick a flys ass. And you got your ass creamed all over this thread every time you or one of your goosesteppers had the guts to make a claim it was shown to you how and why you were wrong.

But i had already decided that I was going to unsubscribe from this thread. And I will do that right after applying another neg rep to the little liar Pauline.

Do have a nice day, I'm sure we'll cross paths on other threads.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i know you're a weird little Nazi critter, but i have to say i didn't expect your creepy perv shite. Now i think i get you, Rat in the Ass, and Ollie. It all makes sense now. Y'all are weirdos fo sho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaay too funny and certainly the irony escapes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm pretty sure you don't understand what the word 'irony' means. Read the dawgshit comment i replied to again. He has a nasty habit of going creepy pervy when he gets frustrated. It's another symptom of his mental illness.
Click to expand...

funny how paulie having no originality will attempt to cheery pick other posters  work and fuck that up too...
what i said was neither creepy or pervy you wishing it was is about as metal as it gets...


----------



## paulitician

SFC Ollie said:


> You couldn't kick a flys ass. And you got your ass creamed all over this thread every time you or one of your goosesteppers had the guts to make a claim it was shown to you how and why you were wrong.
> 
> But i had already decided that I was going to unsubscribe from this thread. And I will do that right after applying another neg rep to the little liar Pauline.
> 
> Do have a nice day, I'm sure we'll cross paths on other threads.



Took ya 13 months straight of creepy stalking and lurking on my thread to finally give it up ay? Yikes!  

But hey, at least you're finally facing your problem. I think now even you realize you're an obsessive kooky Big Brother-Worshipper. Accepting you have a problem is a start on the road to recovery. I wish you the best of luck with that. Now go on and goose step your tired ass outta here. You won't be missed. I promise


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaay too funny and certainly the irony escapes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm pretty sure you don't understand what the word 'irony' means. Read the dawgshit comment i replied to again. He has a nasty habit of going creepy pervy when he gets frustrated. It's another symptom of his mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how paulie having no originality will attempt to cheery pick other posters  work and fuck that up too...
> what i said was neither creepy or pervy you wishing it was is about as metal as it gets...
Click to expand...


Nah, don't make me go back and find the comment. It was creepy & pervy. But you always resort to that shite when you get frustrated. I know you're a nutter. lol. But hey dawgshit, one of your Nazi meathead cohorts finally decided to quit stalking & lurking on my thread. Took him 13 months to do it, but he finally did it. Maybe it's time for you to consider it too? Pretty sure you have nothing left to offer. I mean seriously, what's the point of your stalking and lurking now? You're a loyal Nazi meathead. We've already established that. Not much left to discuss huh? Anyway, think about it. See ya.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm pretty sure you don't understand what the word 'irony' means. Read the dawgshit comment i replied to again. He has a nasty habit of going creepy pervy when he gets frustrated. It's another symptom of his mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how paulie having no originality will attempt to cheery pick other posters  work and fuck that up too...
> what i said was neither creepy or pervy you wishing it was is about as metal as it gets...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, don't make me go back and find the comment. It was creepy & pervy. But you always resort to that shite when you get frustrated. I know you're a nutter. lol. But hey dawgshit, one of your Nazi meathead cohorts finally decided to quit stalking & lurking on my thread. Took him 13 months to do it, but he finally did it. Maybe it's time for you to consider it too? Pretty sure you have nothing left to offer. I mean seriously, what's the point of your stalking and lurking now? You're a loyal Nazi meathead. We've already established that. Not much left to discuss huh? Anyway, think about it. See ya.
Click to expand...

same paulie bullshit !


----------



## SteadyMercury

SFC Ollie said:


> I'll ask you one more time. Do you have anything intelligent to ad to your OP?


You can't be serious with this question.

I bet you can't find one post in this gigantic thread where Paulitican has even attempted to defend/support any of his regurgitated talking points, not a single one. He just posts them, then ignores when others easily rip gaping holes in them.

Even other tin-hat retards will at least make an attempt to prove their side in the face of objections, but Paulitican can do nothing but click "paste" to insert other people's text. Since he can't even generate his own points, he sure as hell can't defend them. It is like the king of intellectually shallow.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you one more time. Do you have anything intelligent to ad to your OP?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious with this question.
> 
> I bet you can't find one post in this gigantic thread where Paulitican has even attempted to defend/support any of his regurgitated talking points, not a single one. He just posts them, then ignores when others easily rip gaping holes in them.
> 
> Even other tin-hat retards will at least make an attempt to prove their side in the face of objections, but Paulitican can do nothing but click "paste" to insert other people's text. Since he can't even generate his own points, he sure as hell can't defend them. It is like the king of intellectually shallow.
Click to expand...


Don't follow the asinine Nazi Meathead lead and spew unsubstantiated Bullshite. It's a very long thread. Don't be a Nazi Meathead in-training. Try to be better than that.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Don't follow the asinine Nazi Meathead lead and spew unsubstantiated Bullshite. It's a very long thread. Don't be a Nazi Meathead in-training. Try to be better than that.


Hey what do you know, its Paulitician again showing he is incapable of defending his position or posts, more of the unoriginal nonsensical nazi/bootlicker rhetoric.

My point stands, you are incapable of supporting your positions. All you do is paste other people's text then ignore instead of attempting to defend them when others tear them apart. You are the laughingstock of this forum, and I suspect deep down you know it.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't follow the asinine Nazi Meathead lead and spew unsubstantiated Bullshite. It's a very long thread. Don't be a Nazi Meathead in-training. Try to be better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what do you know, its Paulitician again showing he is incapable of defending his position or posts, more of the unoriginal nonsensical nazi/bootlicker rhetoric.
> 
> My point stands, you are incapable of supporting your positions. All you do is paste other people's text then ignore instead of attempting to defend them when others tear them apart. You are the laughingstock of this forum, and I suspect deep down you know it.
Click to expand...


Yet you're still here. Go figure? Just relax rook, your Nazi Meathead training is almost complete. You're gonna make Gomer and dawgshit very proud one day. Good luck and HEIL BIG BROTHER!!


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't follow the asinine Nazi Meathead lead and spew unsubstantiated Bullshite. It's a very long thread. Don't be a Nazi Meathead in-training. Try to be better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what do you know, its Paulitician again showing he is incapable of defending his position or posts, more of the unoriginal nonsensical nazi/bootlicker rhetoric.
> 
> My point stands, you are incapable of supporting your positions. All you do is paste other people's text then ignore instead of attempting to defend them when others tear them apart. You are the laughingstock of this forum, and I suspect deep down you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you're still here. Go figure? Just relax rook, your Nazi Meathead training is almost complete. You're gonna make Gomer and dawgshit very proud one day. Good luck and HEIL BIG BROTHER!!
Click to expand...

any body wanna take a guess at how long paulie's Nazi meat head bender goes on?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what do you know, its Paulitician again showing he is incapable of defending his position or posts, more of the unoriginal nonsensical nazi/bootlicker rhetoric.
> 
> My point stands, you are incapable of supporting your positions. All you do is paste other people's text then ignore instead of attempting to defend them when others tear them apart. You are the laughingstock of this forum, and I suspect deep down you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're still here. Go figure? Just relax rook, your Nazi Meathead training is almost complete. You're gonna make Gomer and dawgshit very proud one day. Good luck and HEIL BIG BROTHER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any body wanna take a guess at how long paulie's Nazi meat head bender goes on?
Click to expand...


I'll put $5 on it lasting another 6 years.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Yup....  awwwwww somebody has a juicy new word! Congrats Paulie! Wear it out!


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> Yup....  awwwwww somebody has a juicy new word! Congrats Paulie! Wear it out!



Ha, now ya got that ole Troll spamming dunce Rat in the Ass all excited. Cue the old tired GIF's and cartoons. lol.


----------



## Raincat

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're still here. Go figure? Just relax rook, your Nazi Meathead training is almost complete. You're gonna make Gomer and dawgshit very proud one day. Good luck and HEIL BIG BROTHER!!
> 
> 
> 
> any body wanna take a guess at how long paulie's Nazi meat head bender goes on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put $5 on it lasting another 6 years.
Click to expand...


We need more quotes,so this turns into a huge wall of meaningless text.
Keep the childish insults going too!
Lets see just how far off-topic this can get!


----------



## skookerasbil

The moral of the story? He who laughs last laughs the hardest!!!



Activist Post: School Safety Expert Exposes Sandy Hook Shooting Fraud, Gets Threatened



Wolfgang Halbig has the perfect combination of expertise to evaluate what happened at Sandy Hook Elementary School:
&#9726;law enforcement: Florida State Trooper, US Customs Agent.
&#9726;education: teacher, assistant principal, principal.
&#9726;current school safety expert: trained key personnel at over 4,000 US school districts, and over 3,500 school safety officers.

His conclusion after ten months of motivated investigation:


&#8220;In my professional opinion, [Sandy Hook was] a scripted event&#8230; in planning for maybe two, two and a half years.&#8221;

Mr. Halbig&#8217;s response is demand for criminal arrests of &#8220;leaders&#8221; involved in Sandy Hook based on rational embrace of the public evidence he explains in the interview:


&#9726;law enforcement parked 1/4 mile away upon arrival. Why didn&#8217;t they rush to a heart-wrenching emergency if it really occurred?
&#9726;no trauma helicopters were ordered. This is unheard of for an actual emergency.
&#9726;no paramedics were allowed in the school. This is unheard of.
&#9726;officials refuse to say who declared all 26 people dead. By law, this must come from a doctor. This refusal of so much basic information indicates lies and cover-ups.
&#9726;official narrative claims emergency personnel didn&#8217;t find the school secretary and nurse after 4 hours of searching.
&#9726;this &#8220;event&#8221; included a traffic sign lit with the message, &#8220;everyone must sign in.&#8221; Officials refuse any comment on this element that would be present for a staged event/drill.
&#9726;porta potties were on site; again with no comment by officials and consistent with holding a staged event.
&#9726;no names were listed for the 26 children and chorus director at the 2013 Super Bowl event in honor of Sandy Hook. The children resemble the alleged shooting victims. It&#8217;s unimaginable to not list these names for such a huge deal.
&#9726;no lawsuits filed by parents for negligence against school district. This is unheard of.
&#9726;Asperger&#8217;s causes poor motor skills and muscle tone &#8211; how did an alleged 120 pound shooter without training carry ~30 pounds of gear to shoot with such precision? This combination seems impossible to imagine.
&#9726;2 homicide investigators threatened Mr. Halbig for making inquiries consistent with his professional duties to learn about this event for future school safety.
&#9726;Newtown Public Schools won&#8217;t return any calls. Mr. Halbig says this non-cooperation to contribute information for other schools&#8217; safety is unheard of.
&#9726;the FBI classified the report on Sandy Hook. This has never been done before, and indicates a cover-up of all the evidence that this was a staged event.
&#9726;radio transmissions are consistent in tone and content for a drill, not an actual emergency.
&#9726;multiple weapons reported at a limited crime scene were never found. This is not credible.
&#9726;law enforcement sent a kindergarten girl from the hall to stay at the crime scene of room 8 to be alone with dead bodies. This is a ridiculous claim that demands investigation and answers.
&#9726;no parents viewed the bodies of their children. This is also unheard of.
&#9726;no documents are being released via Freedom of Information Act requests. This is unheard of.
&#9726;trauma services were never requested. This would never occur.
&#9726;tearing down the school is consistent with destruction of evidence, given the HUGE gaps between official accounts and the evidence.
&#9726;there&#8217;s zero evidence that a bio-hazard company was contacted to clean blood, bodily fluids, and officials refuse comment. This is impossible.
&#9726;Mr. Halbig&#8217;s inquiries of who installed the school security system has been met with silence. This is unheard of to not get this information to improve other schools




Mr Helbig doesn't even reference from the official report about the shotgun found in the glove compartment of the Honda Civic!!!




To boot........social security records show ZERO deaths: Sandy Hook Victims.



FALSE FLAG: Social Security Records Show NO DEATHS in Alleged SANDY HOOK Massacre [VIDEO] - Secrets of the FedSecrets of the Fed









Back into the rabbit hole assholes where it is all comfy and cozy!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

Paulie........

Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.....life just works more efficiently when one embraces it. Almost everybody is desperate to cling to the "official reports" on anything. When you're decades in, its tough.......real tough, to get outside of. So forget the smashing your head against the wall on these people.......just keep bringing new information to this thread and keep it here on the face page of the forum. More and more people are starting to connect the dots......gotta go one by one. Nothing is going to change in terms of Sandy Hook.........ever......but these bogus events will continue to happen.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Paulie........
> 
> Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.....life just works more efficiently when one embraces it. Almost everybody is desperate to cling to the "official reports" on anything. When you're decades in, its tough.......real tough, to get outside of. So forget the smashing your head against the wall on these people.......just keep bringing new information to this thread and keep it here on the face page of the forum. More and more people are starting to connect the dots......gotta go one by one. Nothing is going to change in terms of Sandy Hook.........ever......but these bogus events will continue to happen.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.



Yeah, another bogus made-for-tv event. Big Brother knows his Sheeple will believe anything they see on the Idiot Box. Just like the Boston Marathon bombings. Nothing about that one makes any real sense either. Multiple Government operatives standing around in large backpacks, and we're supposed to believe they had absolutely nothing to do with the event. Anyway, thanks for the kind words. Take care.


----------



## Truthmatters

yeah only brain dead idiots on the internets know what really happened because they went to a fucking nutter site.



I hate you people


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> yeah only brain dead idiots on the internets know what really happened because they went to a fucking nutter site.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you people


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie........
> 
> Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.....life just works more efficiently when one embraces it. Almost everybody is desperate to cling to the "official reports" on anything. When you're decades in, its tough.......real tough, to get outside of. So forget the smashing your head against the wall on these people.......just keep bringing new information to this thread and keep it here on the face page of the forum. More and more people are starting to connect the dots......gotta go one by one. Nothing is going to change in terms of Sandy Hook.........ever......but these bogus events will continue to happen.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, another bogus made-for-tv event. Big Brother knows his Sheeple will believe anything they see on the Idiot Box. Just like the Boston Marathon bombings. Nothing about that one makes any real sense either. Multiple Government operatives standing around in large backpacks, and we're supposed to believe they had absolutely nothing to do with the event. Anyway, thanks for the kind words. Take care.
Click to expand...


It's absolutely amazing how, after having been called out for lying about the men in backpacks, you continue to harp on the men in backpacks.

Perhaps your inability to let go of things that have been shown to be wrong is indicative of your entire conspiracy theory mentality.....


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie........
> 
> Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.....life just works more efficiently when one embraces it. Almost everybody is desperate to cling to the "official reports" on anything. When you're decades in, its tough.......real tough, to get outside of. So forget the smashing your head against the wall on these people.......just keep bringing new information to this thread and keep it here on the face page of the forum. More and more people are starting to connect the dots......gotta go one by one. Nothing is going to change in terms of Sandy Hook.........ever......but these bogus events will continue to happen.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, another bogus made-for-tv event. Big Brother knows his Sheeple will believe anything they see on the Idiot Box. Just like the Boston Marathon bombings. Nothing about that one makes any real sense either. Multiple Government operatives standing around in large backpacks, and we're supposed to believe they had absolutely nothing to do with the event. Anyway, thanks for the kind words. Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's absolutely amazing how, after having been called out for lying about the men in backpacks, you continue to harp on the men in backpacks.
> 
> Perhaps your inability to let go of things that have been shown to be wrong is indicative of your entire conspiracy theory mentality.....
Click to expand...


No one has yet explained the multiple Government operatives wearing large backpacks on that day. What was really going on? I think it's perfectly fair and logical to ask questions.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> yeah only brain dead idiots on the internets know what really happened because they went to a fucking nutter site.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you people




Well....perhaps we are nutters.......but somebody throwing up 80,000 posts 

Sweetie......you are in no position to call anybody a nutter!!


----------



## MisterBeale

Truthmatters said:


> yeah only brain dead idiots on the internets know what really happened because they went to a fucking nutter site.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you people







​


----------



## daws101

it's strange how these crapspiracy threads lay dormant then rise from the dead..
haven't looked but there's probably one on the two buildings in Harlem blowing up....?


----------



## daws101

skookerasbil said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah only brain dead idiots on the internets know what really happened because they went to a fucking nutter site.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....perhaps we are nutters.......but somebody throwing up 80,000 posts
> 
> Sweetie......you are in no position to call anybody a nutter!!
Click to expand...

80,000 posts is a faction of a percentage point ....then you have to factor in how many were posted by the same person or group.
paulie could do 10,000 easy....


----------



## skookerasbil

Any reasonable person knows.......you have 80,000 posts on one message board, you got significant issues. IDK.....being a human services administrator, the oddballs stick out like a sore thumb to me.

I could be wrong!!


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Any reasonable person knows.......you have 80,000 posts on one message board, you got significant issues. IDK.....being a human services administrator, the oddballs stick out like a sore thumb to me.
> 
> I could be wrong!!



Certainly that would surprise no one here.


----------



## Rockland

Skooks being a human services administrator is like the late Elizabeth Taylor being a marriage counselor.


----------



## Montrovant

skookerasbil said:


> Any reasonable person knows.......you have 80,000 posts on one message board, you got significant issues. IDK.....being a human services administrator, the oddballs stick out like a sore thumb to me.
> 
> I could be wrong!!



I don't equate TM's problems to post count.....


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> Paulie........
> 
> Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.



Invariably these pompous yet pathetic CTs fall back on the descriptor of their lame lives ... a fuckin' sci-fi movie. 
Hey Skooty ... it was a fuckin' movie.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what do you know, its Paulitician again showing he is incapable of defending his position or posts, more of the unoriginal nonsensical nazi/bootlicker rhetoric.
> 
> My point stands, you are incapable of supporting your positions. All you do is paste other people's text then ignore instead of attempting to defend them when others tear them apart. You are the laughingstock of this forum, and I suspect deep down you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're still here. Go figure? Just relax rook, your Nazi Meathead training is almost complete. You're gonna make Gomer and dawgshit very proud one day. Good luck and HEIL BIG BROTHER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any body wanna take a guess at how long paulie's Nazi meat head bender goes on?
Click to expand...


It sounds like his version of HandJob's "someone farted in here." 
These poor CTs are truly demented children.


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie........
> 
> Virtually everybody in here is a victim of being deep into the matrix.....life just works more efficiently when one embraces it. Almost everybody is desperate to cling to the "official reports" on anything. When you're decades in, its tough.......real tough, to get outside of. So forget the smashing your head against the wall on these people.......just keep bringing new information to this thread and keep it here on the face page of the forum. More and more people are starting to connect the dots......gotta go one by one. Nothing is going to change in terms of Sandy Hook.........ever......but these bogus events will continue to happen.......just have to enlighten folks, one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, another bogus made-for-tv event. Big Brother knows his Sheeple will believe anything they see on the Idiot Box. Just like the Boston Marathon bombings. Nothing about that one makes any real sense either. Multiple Government operatives standing around in large backpacks, and we're supposed to believe they had absolutely nothing to do with the event. Anyway, thanks for the kind words. Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's absolutely amazing how, after having been called out for lying about the men in backpacks, you continue to harp on the men in backpacks.
> 
> Perhaps your inability to let go of things that have been shown to be wrong is indicative of your entire conspiracy theory mentality.....
Click to expand...


We've been through this. They can't let go. They have "researched" these "gov't blk-ops" since the first time they saw The Matrix. Their entire lives are defined by their "findings."
To admit they've been duped would surely cause them to jump out the basement window or could cause their fellow CT loons to push them out:

The 9/11 conspiracy theorist who changed his mind

Charlie Veitch was once one of Britain&#8217;s leading conspiracy theorists, a friend of David Icke and Alex Jones and a 9/11 'truther'. But when he had a change of heart, the threats began. He talks to Will Storr. 


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vYDQDA&usg=AFQjCNHz3Uj1z8KHiP4tI_4IZGlW6DV9qw


----------



## skookerasbil

SAYIT said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reasonable person knows.......you have 80,000 posts on one message board, you got significant issues. IDK.....being a human services administrator, the oddballs stick out like a sore thumb to me.
> 
> I could be wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly that would surprise no one here.
Click to expand...



That's right.......what was I thinking?

80,000 posts is straight as an arrow normal.......as clear thinking as it gets!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing.......the circle jerkers are already booking a reservation to their next reality movie!!!


Have fun s0ns!!!! Don't forget......soda and popcorn ONLY!!!



Booking a reservation for the movie called Reality « Jon Rappoport's Blog


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> Skooks being a human services administrator is like the late Elizabeth Taylor being a marriage counselor.


 my wife works in that field she says there are more nut jobs behind the counter then in front of it...


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooks being a human services administrator is like the late Elizabeth Taylor being a marriage counselor.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife works in that field she says there are more nut jobs behind the counter then in front of it...
Click to expand...


Living with you, she ought to know...


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skooks being a human services administrator is like the late Elizabeth Taylor being a marriage counselor.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife works in that field she says there are more nut jobs behind the counter then in front of it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living with you, she ought to know...
Click to expand...

almost humorous.


----------



## Capstone

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my wife works in that field she says there are more nut jobs behind the counter then in front of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living with you, she ought to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost humorous.
Click to expand...


And here I wasn't even going for that.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living with you, she ought to know...
> 
> 
> 
> almost humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I wasn't even going for that.
Click to expand...

you failed ...Happy now?


----------



## Capstone

skookerasbil said:


> The moral of the story? He who laughs last laughs the hardest!!! ...



Whatever the whole truth is, one thing it's certainly _not_ is a laughing matter.

As for Wolfgang Halbig's apparently noble efforts (assuming the guy's credentials, background, and intentions are as solid as they seem), I can't help feeling that the notion of cracking the case wide open in civil court is just another pie in the sky. Look at the actions of Ct. state legislators over the past year, and tell me why we shouldn't expect similar obstruction and obfuscation at the federal level.

I'm not a naysayer; just a realist.


----------



## Capstone

The thread that refuses to die.


----------



## daws101

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? Scanner related.
Click to expand...

out of meds again?


----------



## Capstone

Regarding Halbig's (ongoing?) efforts, here's a preliminary synopsis of the uphill battle that stands in his way.



> As indicated in Dr. Tracys earlier post, *Mr. Halbig will have a standing issue, that will result in the dismissal of any broad-ranging lawsuit he might wish to file*, there are much bigger barriers in the way of any lawsuit that would lead to his attorneys getting to ask his questions to authorities under oath (which would typically happen in a deposition).
> 
> I make these observations as a municipal government attorney who specializes in open government issues.  As part of my practice I have litigated numerous cases involving municipal liability and I have addressed issues involving whether plaintiffs have standing to make constitutional claims in cases that were decided by my states Supreme Court and by the U.S. Supreme Court.
> 
> *First, Mr. Halbig will not be able to take depositions by filing some general claim based on how the authorities responded to the Sandy Hook incident, even if it involves constitutional claims.  This is because Connecticut follows the public duty doctrine, which will effectively bar anyone from having standing to bring a claim that would allow for those depositions.*  Any lawyer practicing in municipal law would know this.
> 
> To have standing, a person filing the lawsuit (the plaintiff) must be able to show that the defendant owed the plaintiff some duty and that the defendant has failed to fulfill that duty.  Absent a duty, there is no harm that can be remedied in the lawsuit.  In cases such as this, where any potential actions would be based on the failure of the authorities to take some action, a person filing a lawsuit would have to prove that the authorities had some duty to act.
> 
> *Under the public duty doctrine, however, when the only duty an agency owes is the general duty to perform its statutory obligations, which is owned to the general public, the law presumes that the agencies do not owe that duty to anyone.  A duty owed to everyone is a duty owed to no one.  Thus, if the agency fails to fulfill that duty, no one has standing to sue.*
> 
> The duties typically carried out by first responders such as police departments, fire departments and paramedics are the classic type of public duty that no one can sue government for failing to carry out.
> 
> Coley v. City of Hartford, 59 A.3d 811 (Conn. App. 2013) is a typical public duty doctrine case that illustrates the barrier this doctrine poses.  The claim was that the police violated a statute that required police to stay with a crime victim for a certain amount of time for the victims protection.  In this case, the police failed to comply with the statute and the victim was subsequently killed by the suspect during the period of time the police should have been with the victim.  When the victims his estate sued, the case was dismissed because this type of law enforcement response was part of the polices public duty.
> 
> There are exceptions to the public duty doctrine, but they are all rooted in theories where the agencies have made things worse for a particular person or group of people than they would have been had the authorities not acted at all.  Thus, most cases in the news where agencies are being sued and pay out money relate to affirmative harms agencies caused.
> 
> *If the Sandy Hook response was incompetent and thus failed to save lives, a lawsuit would be barred by the public duty doctrine.  If Sandy Hook was a hoax and no one was hurt, then again there was not actionable harm.  Only if there was evidence that the officers or paramedics affirmatively inflicted the harm, or that but for their promise to the victims to help, the victim or someone else would have prevented the harm would someone have standing.*
> 
> Thus, even if Mr. Halbig and his attorneys were able to identify what look like gross violations and/or incompetent responses, the public duty doctrine would bar Halbig, or anyone (including the victims families) from bringing a lawsuit.  And even if there was evidence that the authorities made things worse, Mr. Halbig still would not have standing because his harm would not be different than any member of the general public.
> 
> *Second, if Mr. Halbig files a lawsuit based on the failure to properly respond to his Freedom of Information requests, he might have standing but he will not force anyone of authority to be questioned under oath.  This is because Connecticut has a very detailed process for challenging FOI responses that greatly limits what discovery is possible, if any discovery is allowed at all.  Thus, if Halbig were to file such a lawsuit, the only persons he might be allowed to question under oath would be the employees directly responsible for responding to his requests and any questions will be limited to issues such as what searches were performed or what facts justify a particular exemption.*
> 
> All claims based on alleged FOI violations must be brought before the FOI Commission.  Under its ruled, the hearing officer assigned to this administrative claim will have complete discretion over the scope of discovery.  Accordingly even an FOI lawsuit is unlikely to be that useful, and any discovery will be completely at the whim of the presiding officer.
> 
> See Connecticut FOIC Citizens Guild VI.4: 4.  If a NECESSARY witness will not testify voluntarily, contact the Commission staff immediately.  If you are able to show why the persons testimony is necessary and why you believe he or she will not appear voluntarily, the Commission may issue a subpoena which would require the person to appear.  FOI: Citizen's Guide
> 
> See also FOIC Regulations Section 1-21j-36 (a)-(c), which grant discretion of subpoenas.  FOI: Section 1-21j-36 (a)-(c) Witness, subpoenas, and production of records
> 
> *A hearing itself before the FOIC will not allow for any wide-ranging questions or force anyone of real authority to even attend.*  These hearing according to the rules are limited to 90 minutes and will focus exclusively on the issue of why records werent produced.  Mr. Halbig can only issue subpoenas with the permission of the hearings officer.
> 
> Mr. Halbig can only get a cause into the court system by filing an administrative appeal, where there is not any additional discovery or live testimony.  See Sec. 1-206(d).  FOI: 2012 FOI Act
> 
> Mr. Halbig might actually be able to use the FOI process to get some addition documents released and/or unredacted.  The Director of the FOIC, Colleen Murphy, seems to be a true advocate of transparency and made a very principled stand when serving on the Sandy Hook Task Force, after someone tried to slip in the recommendation that someone leaking exempt records could be given a 5-year prison sentence.  But even under the best of circumstances, even Ms. Murphy could not authorize the wide-ranging discovery Mr. Halbig champions.
> 
> *Thus, at most Mr. Halbig might be able to employ Connecticuts open government laws to see a few more documents and to make short speeches, but the law is stacked against anyone using the courts to conduct the type of investigation Mr. Halbig talks about.*
> 
> _*The author is a recognized practicing attorney who because of ongoing professional endeavors wishes to remain anonymous._



And it could well take years and a ridiculous sum of money just to see those few additional documents.

Like I said, another pie in the sky.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> The thread that refuses to die.



Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> The thread that refuses to die.



Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? *Scanner related*.


----------



## jillian

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? Scanner related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of meds again?
Click to expand...


conspiracy loons don't need meds.


----------



## 7forever

jillian said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? Scanner related.
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
Click to expand...


Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? *Scanner related*.
Click to expand...


Are you aware of the lies regarding Jim Greer? *Retard related.*


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


Why were there many black sweatshirts outside of Rodia's Honda?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were there many black sweatshirts outside of Rodia's Honda?
Click to expand...


She ran out of room inside the Honda??


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of the story? He who laughs last laughs the hardest!!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the whole truth is, one thing it's certainly _not_ is a laughing matter.
> 
> As for Wolfgang Halbig's apparently noble efforts (assuming the guy's credentials, background, and intentions are as solid as they seem), I can't help feeling that the notion of cracking the case wide open in civil court is just another pie in the sky. Look at the actions of Ct. state legislators over the past year, and tell me why we shouldn't expect similar obstruction and obfuscation at the federal level.
> 
> I'm not a naysayer; just a realist.
Click to expand...


Whatever the whole truth is, one thing is certain, a person's mother could never be referred to as their relative.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the video of that Lanza patsy getting out of Rodia's black Honda?
Click to expand...


Why do you want it? Are you planning to distort it until Lanza looks like a blob? Or an orb?


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


Are you ready my little bitch?


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


you failed ...Happy now?


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


Where is the video of that Lanza patsy getting out of Rodia's black Honda?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the video of that Lanza patsy getting out of Rodia's black Honda?
Click to expand...


Where is the video of Pope John Paul II eating a hotdog?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better run away you little pussy ass coward.
Click to expand...


You better go change your Kotex, you big pussy.


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


You better run away you little pussy ass coward. Come back for abuse any time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better run away you little pussy ass coward. Come back for abuse any time.
Click to expand...


You better go change your Kotex, you big pussy.  Feel free to run away and get fucked.


----------



## 7forever

ADAM LANZA WAS A PATSY


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Julia Childs was a French Chef. *


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
Click to expand...


Keep on runnin' away you little twerp.


----------



## SAYIT

7forever said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep on runnin' away you little twerp.
Click to expand...


I admit I have better things to do than play slap and tickle with a 12 year old, Princess, and I also admit to finding you every bit as stupid as your online persona makes you seem. Carry on.


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on runnin' away you little twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit I have better things to do than play slap and tickle with a 12 year old, Princess, and I also admit to finding you every bit as stupid as your online persona makes you seem. Carry on.
Click to expand...


Show us video that Lanza drove the Honda, got out of the Honda, and shot his way in the school. Without that, you'll remain the bitch you've always been.


----------



## 7forever

SAYIT said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most CTs, this one refuses to die because there are enough silly CTs to keep it alive ... forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on runnin' away you little twerp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit I have better things to do than play slap and tickle with a 12 year old, Princess, and I also admit to finding you every bit as stupid as your online persona makes you seem. Carry on.
Click to expand...


You got nothin' but time to post bullshit and stupidity. Post some evidence of your fake school massacre.


----------



## Capstone

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? *Scanner related*.
Click to expand...


I think you need to widen your scope.

The laundry list of _documented_ inconsistencies encompassing the actions of first responders, follow-up investigators, and state legislators, is now so filthy and long that it overshadows the reported incidentals of the day itself. There's a point at which the coverup becomes a greater crime than the incident itself, and the Sandy Hook coverup has surely surpassed that point. 

God forbid, a decade down the road, that this travesty be relegated to arguments on the proverbial 'plane debris and inadequate holes' of well-meaning but misguided 9/11 truth crusaders.


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? *Scanner related*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to *widen your scope*.
> 
> The laundry list of _documented_ inconsistencies encompassing the actions of first responders, follow-up investigators, and state legislators, is now so filthy and long that it overshadows the reported incidentals of the day itself. There's a point at which the coverup becomes a greater crime than the incident itself, and the Sandy Hook coverup has surely surpassed that point.
> 
> God forbid, a decade down the road, that this travesty be relegated to arguments on the proverbial 'plane debris and inadequate holes' of well-meaning but misguided 9/11 truth crusaders.
Click to expand...


That hasn't been my way. *What's wrong with focusing on a major issue such as whether the kid really drove the car to the school?* Not only have I figured out some of this but can point to folks who believe in coverup that are actually lying about what is really being said on the scanner.


----------



## Capstone

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the lies regarding Rodia? *Scanner related*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to *widen your scope*.
> 
> The laundry list of _documented_ inconsistencies encompassing the actions of first responders, follow-up investigators, and state legislators, is now so filthy and long that it overshadows the reported incidentals of the day itself. There's a point at which the coverup becomes a greater crime than the incident itself, and the Sandy Hook coverup has surely surpassed that point.
> 
> God forbid, a decade down the road, that this travesty be relegated to arguments on the proverbial 'plane debris and inadequate holes' of well-meaning but misguided 9/11 truth crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That hasn't been my way. *What's wrong with focusing on a major issue such as whether the kid really drove the car to the school?* Not only have I figured out some of this but can point to folks who believe in coverup that are actually lying about what is really being said on the scanner.
Click to expand...


You're addressing a symptom, as opposed to attempting to identify and treat its underlying cause; and by focusing on the symptoms individually, you're enabling others to proffer counter-explanations as to the individual symptoms that wouldn't hold water collectively. In case you haven't noticed, taking pot-shots at specific aspects of the evidence offered by conspiracy theorists is the primary MO of the debunker crowd. The only way around this is to overload them with documented factual inconsistencies that would have to be 'explained away' _as a group_, which would, by its very nature, be much more difficult to pull-off convincingly.

Do as you wish, as if you needed my permission for that, but please bear in mind the mistakes of past 'movements'.


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to *widen your scope*.
> 
> The laundry list of _documented_ inconsistencies encompassing the actions of first responders, follow-up investigators, and state legislators, is now so filthy and long that it overshadows the reported incidentals of the day itself. There's a point at which the coverup becomes a greater crime than the incident itself, and the Sandy Hook coverup has surely surpassed that point.
> 
> God forbid, a decade down the road, that this travesty be relegated to arguments on the proverbial 'plane debris and inadequate holes' of well-meaning but misguided 9/11 truth crusaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't been my way. *What's wrong with focusing on a major issue such as whether the kid really drove the car to the school?* Not only have I figured out some of this but can point to folks who believe in coverup that are actually lying about what is really being said on the scanner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're addressing a symptom, as opposed to attempting to identify and treat its underlying cause; and by focusing on the symptoms individually, you're enabling others to proffer counter-explanations as to the individual symptoms that wouldn't hold water collectively. In case you haven't noticed, taking pot-shots at specific aspects of the evidence offered by conspiracy theorists is the primary MO of the debunker crowd. The only way around this is to overload them with documented factual inconsistencies that would have to be 'explained away' _as a group_, which would, by its very nature, be much more difficult to pull-off convincingly.
> 
> Do as you wish, as if you needed my permission for that, but please bear in mind the mistakes of past 'movements'.
Click to expand...


The most important thing about your post is your disinterest in what could be the best evidence of coverup, the suspect vehicle that came back belonging to a petty criminal born in 1969. 

There are no truth movements in 911 or jfk because the most important truths in those cases are unwanted by those who exposed the coverup in numerous other ways.


----------



## Capstone

7forever said:


> The most important thing about your post is your disinterest in what could be the best evidence of coverup, the suspect vehicle that came back belonging to a petty criminal born in 1969. ...



Well, the most pertinent thing about the above is your apparent willingness to place all your eggs in a basket that's already been shot full of holes by the debunker crowd.

It doesn't matter whether their counter-arguments are true or not; what matters is that their explanations echo the official narrative and will accordingly be spread throughout  the mainstream, while anything running counter to that narrative will continue to be portrayed as the fodder of nutters, anarchists, and traitors. That's just the reality of the world through which we have to navigate with appropriate discretion.

I'm not going to argue this point any further with you. When it's all said and done, we're on the same side, albeit with different ideas as to how to proceed.


----------



## Montrovant

Capstone said:


> The thread that refuses to die.



When you bump it.....


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing about your post is your disinterest in what could be the best evidence of coverup, the suspect vehicle that came back belonging to a petty criminal born in 1969. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the most pertinent thing about the above is your apparent willingness to place all your eggs in a basket that's already been *shot full of holes by the debunker crowd*.
> 
> I'm not going to argue this point any further with you. When it's all said and done, we're on the same side, albeit with different ideas as to how to proceed.
Click to expand...


*What holes?* The audio has been mispresented by people who claim coverup. *You haven't argued anything*. You are basically saying you aren't interested in the real details of the audio, which proves the man in question was a dispatcher. 

*There are lies, not holes*. Put it this way, people like yourself are not willing to do what it takes to really get at the truth and expose the people who are really suppressing it. *There can't be a real search for the truth when those claiming to seek it are lying about crucial evidence*.


----------



## Capstone

Montrovant said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you bump it.....
Click to expand...


7forever deleted the post that first bumped it today, so it only _appears_ that I was the guilty party.


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to *widen your scope*.
> 
> The laundry list of _documented_ inconsistencies encompassing the actions of first responders, follow-up investigators, and state legislators, is now so filthy and long that it overshadows the reported incidentals of the day itself. There's a point at which the coverup becomes a greater crime than the incident itself, and the Sandy Hook coverup has surely surpassed that point.
> 
> God forbid, a decade down the road, that this travesty be relegated to arguments on the proverbial 'plane debris and inadequate holes' of well-meaning but misguided 9/11 truth crusaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't been my way. *What's wrong with focusing on a major issue such as whether the kid really drove the car to the school?* Not only have I figured out some of this but can point to folks who believe in coverup that are actually lying about what is really being said on the scanner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In case you haven't noticed, taking pot-shots at specific aspects of the evidence offered by conspiracy theorists is the primary MO of the debunker crowd*.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that only a so-called debunker can call out a liar who is supposedly a truther? That's crazy. So, If I'm a truther I should go along with liars who claim to be on the side of truth? 

I never took pot-shots. *People are lying about simple and clear audio because they are covering up the best evidence*.


----------



## Capstone

7forever said:


> *What holes?* The audio has been mispresented by people who claim coverup. *You haven't argued anything*. You are basically saying you aren't interested in the real details of the audio, which proves the man in question was a dispatcher.
> 
> *There are lies, not holes*. Put it this way, people like yourself are not willing to do what it takes to really get at the truth and expose the people who are really suppressing it. *There can't be a real search for the truth when those claiming to seek it are lying about crucial evidence*.



As stated in the paragraph conveniently left out of your response to me: "_*It doesn't matter whether their counter-arguments are true or not;* what matters is that their explanations echo the official narrative and will accordingly be spread throughout  the mainstream, while anything running counter to that narrative will continue to be portrayed as the fodder of nutters, anarchists, and traitors. That's just the reality of the world through which we have to navigate with appropriate discretion._"

Of course the misrepresentation of evidence matters, but it's a reality we have to learn to live with, primarily because *it's not going away*. Point it out, by all means, but don't hang your entire case on it, because the mindless drones that take their marching orders from mainstream sources aren't going to be compelled by the likes of you.

If the 9/11 truth movement has demonstrated anything, it's that the most compelling cases have highlighted the absurdity of the official narrative en totale, simply by presenting it chronologically with sufficient documentation to hamper the efforts of debunkers.

For example:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuC_4mGTs98]9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube[/ame]

That's less than five minutes of tongue-in-cheek truth that's been viewed more than two million times in just over two and a half years. 

I'd love to see Corbett do a similarly satirical video on the official narrative of the Sandy Hook travesty.


----------



## Rockland

Capstone said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that refuses to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you bump it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7forever deleted the post that first bumped it today, so it only _appears_ that I was the guilty party.
Click to expand...


7 deletes his posts *all* the time because, like the pussy he is, he doesn't have the courage to stand behind them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What holes?* The audio has been mispresented by people who claim coverup. *You haven't argued anything*. You are basically saying you aren't interested in the real details of the audio, which proves the man in question was a dispatcher.
> 
> *There are lies, not holes*. Put it this way, people like yourself are not willing to do what it takes to really get at the truth and expose the people who are really suppressing it. *There can't be a real search for the truth when those claiming to seek it are lying about crucial evidence*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in the paragraph conveniently left out of your response to me: "_*It doesn't matter whether their counter-arguments are true or not;* what matters is that their explanations echo the official narrative and will accordingly be spread throughout  the mainstream, while anything running counter to that narrative will continue to be portrayed as the fodder of nutters, anarchists, and traitors. That's just the reality of the world through which we have to navigate with appropriate discretion._"
> 
> Of course the misrepresentation of evidence matters, but it's a reality we have to learn to live with, primarily because *it's not going away*. Point it out, by all means, but don't hang your entire case on it, because the mindless drones that take their marching orders from mainstream sources aren't going to be compelled by the likes of you.
> 
> If the 9/11 truth movement has demonstrated anything, it's that the most compelling cases have highlighted the absurdity of the official narrative en totale, simply by presenting it chronologically with sufficient documentation to hamper the efforts of debunkers.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 9/11: A
> 
> That's less than five minutes of tongue-in-cheek truth that's been viewed more than two million times in just over two and a half years.
> 
> I'd love to see Corbett do a similarly satirical video on the official narrative of the Sandy Hook travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about debunkers. *I'm referring to some folks who've posted tons of evidence in support of the coverup, but have misrepresented audio that indicates clearly, that the man who gave Rodia's ID was a dispatcher* giving the requested operator ID for the suspect vehicle. *Are you interested in learning and hearing the real audio?*
Click to expand...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRC4Vk6kisY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRC4Vk6kisY[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

Capstone said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What holes?* The audio has been mispresented by people who claim coverup. *You haven't argued anything*. You are basically saying you aren't interested in the real details of the audio, which proves the man in question was a dispatcher.
> 
> *There are lies, not holes*. Put it this way, people like yourself are not willing to do what it takes to really get at the truth and expose the people who are really suppressing it. *There can't be a real search for the truth when those claiming to seek it are lying about crucial evidence*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in the paragraph conveniently left out of your response to me: "_*It doesn't matter whether their counter-arguments are true or not;* what matters is that their explanations echo the official narrative and will accordingly be spread throughout  the mainstream, while anything running counter to that narrative will continue to be portrayed as the fodder of nutters, anarchists, and traitors. That's just the reality of the world through which we have to navigate with appropriate discretion._"
> 
> Of course the misrepresentation of evidence matters, but it's a reality we have to learn to live with, primarily because *it's not going away*. Point it out, by all means, but don't hang your entire case on it, because the mindless drones that take their marching orders from mainstream sources aren't going to be compelled by the likes of you.
> 
> If the 9/11 truth movement has demonstrated anything, it's that the most compelling cases have highlighted the absurdity of the official narrative en totale, simply by presenting it chronologically with sufficient documentation to hamper the efforts of debunkers.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 9/11:
> 
> That's less than five minutes of tongue-in-cheek truth that's been viewed more than two million times in just over two and a half years.
> 
> I'd love to see Corbett do a similarly satirical video on the official narrative of the Sandy Hook travesty.
Click to expand...



I'm not talking about debunkers. *I'm referring to some folks who've posted tons of evidence in support of the coverup, but have misrepresented audio that indicates clearly, that the man who gave Rodia's ID was a dispatcher* giving the requested operator ID for the suspect vehicle. *Are you interested in learning and hearing the real audio?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

7forever said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What holes?* The audio has been mispresented by people who claim coverup. *You haven't argued anything*. You are basically saying you aren't interested in the real details of the audio, which proves the man in question was a dispatcher.
> 
> *There are lies, not holes*. Put it this way, people like yourself are not willing to do what it takes to really get at the truth and expose the people who are really suppressing it. *There can't be a real search for the truth when those claiming to seek it are lying about crucial evidence*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in the paragraph conveniently left out of your response to me: "_*It doesn't matter whether their counter-arguments are true or not;* what matters is that their explanations echo the official narrative and will accordingly be spread throughout  the mainstream, while anything running counter to that narrative will continue to be portrayed as the fodder of nutters, anarchists, and traitors. That's just the reality of the world through which we have to navigate with appropriate discretion._"
> 
> Of course the misrepresentation of evidence matters, but it's a reality we have to learn to live with, primarily because *it's not going away*. Point it out, by all means, but don't hang your entire case on it, because the mindless drones that take their marching orders from mainstream sources aren't going to be compelled by the likes of you.
> 
> If the 9/11 truth movement has demonstrated anything, it's that the most compelling cases have highlighted the absurdity of the official narrative en totale, simply by presenting it chronologically with sufficient documentation to hamper the efforts of debunkers.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 9/11:
> 
> That's less than five minutes of tongue-in-cheek truth that's been viewed more than two million times in just over two and a half years.
> 
> I'd love to see Corbett do a similarly satirical video on the official narrative of the Sandy Hook travesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about debunkers. *I'm referring to some folks who've posted tons of evidence in support of the coverup, but have misrepresented audio that indicates clearly, that the man who gave Rodia's ID was a dispatcher* giving the requested operator ID for the suspect vehicle. *Are you interested in learning and hearing the real audio?*
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

Rockland said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you bump it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever deleted the post that first bumped it today, so it only _appears_ that I was the guilty party.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 deletes his posts *all* the time because, like the pussy he is, he doesn't have the courage to stand behind them.
Click to expand...

bump


----------



## jillian

7forever said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
Click to expand...


you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Something seems a little off with this one. Your child is brutally murdered, and a few days later you rush to do an interview with a CNN dunce? And watch some of the interview footage with the sound down. Something just doesn't seem right. But hey, that's just my opinion.


Never changes with you does it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

never changes with trolls like you who never have any facts you can counter so you have to resort to resurrecting old dead threads.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jillian said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
Click to expand...

 YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.

waits for red x to appear.lol.


----------



## SteadyMercury

I think it is genuinely interesting that some people show a pattern where they believe every event is an elaborate conspiracy, often with actors portraying grieving relatives. Boston marathon bombing, Sandy Hook, etc. all fake nothing is ever real.

Window into mental illness some forum members suffer from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

^someone farted in here.

i notice the pattern is always consistant with paid shills like you.your hanlder send you to troll these threads IMMEDIATELY an aoppsing post comes up.never fails.lol.


----------



## SteadyMercury

9/11 inside job said:


> paid shills like you


Further insight into mental illness.

Others aren't who they claim to be, they are in fact out to get you and working for large shadowy organizations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^ oh btw,pass this on to your handlers for me.Let them know this is from me to them.


----------



## SteadyMercury

I don't need to pass it on, they can see your monitor with their binoculars


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^ oh btw,pass this on to your handlers for me.Let them know this is from me to them.


its funny watching the paid shills go into meltdown mode when they have been exposed.the truth hurts. all they can do is shit all over the floor everytime they open their mouths.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Wow you have a low threshold for meltdown.


----------



## jillian

9/11 inside job said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
Click to expand...


reading silly conspiracy theories isn't "doing research".

you're funny.


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reading silly conspiracy theories isn't "doing research".
> 
> you're funny.
Click to expand...



funny like a clown...


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here^ oh btw,pass this on to your handlers for me.Let them know this is from me to them.
> 
> 
> 
> its funny watching the paid shills go into meltdown mode when they have been exposed.the truth hurts. all they can do is shit all over the floor everytime they open their mouths.
Click to expand...

handjob's daily tantrum is running on full tard ...


----------



## bodecea

9/11 inside job said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
Click to expand...

Wait....you think you cornered someone?


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reading silly conspiracy theories isn't "doing research".
> 
> you're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> funny like a clown...
Click to expand...

a delusional clown like john wayne gacy  ,


----------



## daws101

bodecea said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait....you think you cornered someone?
Click to expand...

 were all paid shills too!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jillian said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of meds again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conspiracy loons don't need meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government tools don't HAVE EVIDENCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to check your tinfoil hat. I think it's a bit tight on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU might actually do some research for once in your life instead of trolling with one liners  when you are cornered.
> i know it depresses you that you cant absue your power as  mod anymore and neg rep people when you cant counter facts now.
> 
> waits for red x to appear.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reading silly conspiracy theories isn't "doing research".
> 
> you're funny.
Click to expand...

 
YOUR the one funny troll.you never do any research because thats all you ever do is read silly conspiracy theories like 19 muslims and bin laden being behind the 9/11 attacks ignoring what many experts say just worshipping every single version of the governments they tell you.you have the warped logic because the government said its true,it automatically is.

forget what experts say,just what the media tells you is all that matters.great logic there.

everytime your challenged to watch videos and debunk them,you trolls cowardly run away with your tails between your legs and you especially, come back with childish one liner insults neg repping people all the time to feel better about yourself and in your warped drugged mind,convince yourself you countered everything.now THATS funny.

as always,you have nothing whatsoever to contribute.im done with you.have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> never changes with trolls like you who never have any facts you can counter so you have to resort to resurrecting old dead threads.


 
 steady mercurys reply in translation-Yeah you're right 9/11.I never change my trolling ways.I came to the conclusion my handlers were not paying me enough money for the constant ass beatings I always got on 9/11 threads from you and many other truthers and on other threads of government corruption like this so since I was so bored with myself,i felt like trolling and bringing back this old dead thread since i could not take the ass beatings on other threads anymore and your right,everytime i open my mouth i can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll I am and love talking to myself cause im desperate for attention.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> never changes with trolls like you who never have any facts you can counter so you have to resort to resurrecting old dead threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steady mercurys reply in translation-Yeah you're right 9/11.I never change my trolling ways.I came to the conclusion my handlers were not paying me enough money for the constant ass beatings I always got on 9/11 threads from you and many other truthers and on other threads of government corruption like this so since I was so bored with myself,i felt like trolling and bringing back this old dead thread since i could not take the ass beatings on other threads anymore and your right,everytime i open my mouth i can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll I am and love talking to myself cause im desperate for attention.
Click to expand...

IT's good to see you admitting you are troll and will say anything to get any kind of attention.. must suck to be you!


----------



## Skylar

> YOUR the one funny troll.you never do any research because thats all you ever do is read silly conspiracy theories like 19 muslims and bin laden being behind the 9/11 attacks ignoring what many experts say just worshipping every single version of the governments they tell you.you have the warped logic because the government said its true,it automatically is.



Experts like the structural Engineers at the NIST? Their investigation was by far the most thorough and comprehensive on the topic of the collapse of WTC 1, 2 and 7. Experts like the engineers at the ASCE who did the Pentagon report? Another extensive and thorough investigative effort. Experts like the FDNY who determined that WTC 7 would collapse from fire and structural damage?

_Those_ experts? I'm not ignoring them. I'm citing them. You'll need to give us a good reason to ignore those experts. And you don't have one. You simply dismiss them completely...._for no particular reason. _A rational person never would.

And that's why you so consistently fail.


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey Paulitician.........check *THIS* shit out........UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE.

http://i.imgur.com/TXA7fpv.jpg



Clearly just a coincidence that the classmate of Adam Lanza is ALSO the sister of the guy beheaded in Iraq!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury

Congrats you have a pic where they have two big nose brown haired girls making same expression, and cropped the top of one's hair off. Try again, they are different girls:

















And further along, why don't you subject your theory to the sniff test. You believe the government made this huge effort to stage the Sandy Hook shooting and the beheading video, all those conspirators and fake families etc. but then they go cheap and use the same fake actress in different national interviews? Make sense? Nope, but that is okay but you ignore anything that doesn't make sense if it is inconvenient to your latest tin hattery.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> Some of the trails of crumbs that lead to conspiratorial thinking in all these high-profile events _do_  seem a little too obvious, don't they?
> 
> It's almost enough to encourage a tin-hatter to stop following them.


Well they do put all their secret symbols on money and  shit...


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Well they do put all their secret symbols on money and  shit...



Maybe "they" aren't as evil as they're often portrayed.

In any case, what's a lowly serf to do in the face of such POWER?


----------



## SteadyMercury

I've decided to dress like Freddie Mercury every day, that is the only way I can think of to appease them.

That and maybe to kowtow so ensure they have no beef with me and bully me.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> The moral of the story? He who laughs last laughs the hardest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Activist Post: School Safety Expert Exposes Sandy Hook Shooting Fraud, Gets Threatened
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Halbig has the perfect combination of expertise to evaluate what happened at Sandy Hook Elementary School:
> &#9726;law enforcement: Florida State Trooper, US Customs Agent.
> &#9726;education: teacher, assistant principal, principal.
> &#9726;current school safety expert: trained key personnel at over 4,000 US school districts, and over 3,500 school safety officers.
> 
> His conclusion after ten months of motivated investigation:
> 
> 
> &#8220;In my professional opinion, [Sandy Hook was] a scripted event&#8230; in planning for maybe two, two and a half years.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Halbig&#8217;s response is demand for criminal arrests of &#8220;leaders&#8221; involved in Sandy Hook based on rational embrace of the public evidence he explains in the interview:
> 
> 
> &#9726;law enforcement parked 1/4 mile away upon arrival. Why didn&#8217;t they rush to a heart-wrenching emergency if it really occurred?
> &#9726;no trauma helicopters were ordered. This is unheard of for an actual emergency.
> &#9726;no paramedics were allowed in the school. This is unheard of.
> &#9726;officials refuse to say who declared all 26 people dead. By law, this must come from a doctor. This refusal of so much basic information indicates lies and cover-ups.
> &#9726;official narrative claims emergency personnel didn&#8217;t find the school secretary and nurse after 4 hours of searching.
> &#9726;this &#8220;event&#8221; included a traffic sign lit with the message, &#8220;everyone must sign in.&#8221; Officials refuse any comment on this element that would be present for a staged event/drill.
> &#9726;porta potties were on site; again with no comment by officials and consistent with holding a staged event.
> &#9726;no names were listed for the 26 children and chorus director at the 2013 Super Bowl event in honor of Sandy Hook. The children resemble the alleged shooting victims. It&#8217;s unimaginable to not list these names for such a huge deal.
> &#9726;no lawsuits filed by parents for negligence against school district. This is unheard of.
> &#9726;Asperger&#8217;s causes poor motor skills and muscle tone &#8211; how did an alleged 120 pound shooter without training carry ~30 pounds of gear to shoot with such precision? This combination seems impossible to imagine.
> &#9726;2 homicide investigators threatened Mr. Halbig for making inquiries consistent with his professional duties to learn about this event for future school safety.
> &#9726;Newtown Public Schools won&#8217;t return any calls. Mr. Halbig says this non-cooperation to contribute information for other schools&#8217; safety is unheard of.
> &#9726;the FBI classified the report on Sandy Hook. This has never been done before, and indicates a cover-up of all the evidence that this was a staged event.
> &#9726;radio transmissions are consistent in tone and content for a drill, not an actual emergency.
> &#9726;multiple weapons reported at a limited crime scene were never found. This is not credible.
> &#9726;law enforcement sent a kindergarten girl from the hall to stay at the crime scene of room 8 to be alone with dead bodies. This is a ridiculous claim that demands investigation and answers.
> &#9726;no parents viewed the bodies of their children. This is also unheard of.
> &#9726;no documents are being released via Freedom of Information Act requests. This is unheard of.
> &#9726;trauma services were never requested. This would never occur.
> &#9726;tearing down the school is consistent with destruction of evidence, given the HUGE gaps between official accounts and the evidence.
> &#9726;there&#8217;s zero evidence that a bio-hazard company was contacted to clean blood, bodily fluids, and officials refuse comment. This is impossible.
> &#9726;Mr. Halbig&#8217;s inquiries of who installed the school security system has been met with silence. This is unheard of to not get this information to improve other schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Helbig doesn't even reference from the official report about the shotgun found in the glove compartment of the Honda Civic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To boot........social security records show ZERO deaths: Sandy Hook Victims.
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE FLAG: Social Security Records Show NO DEATHS in Alleged SANDY HOOK Massacre [VIDEO] - Secrets of the FedSecrets of the Fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back into the rabbit hole assholes where it is all comfy and cozy!!!!



Very interesting. Yeah, we'll never know the truth about Sandy Hook. The only 'Truth' most will ever claim to know, will be the Government/Corporate Media narrative. The same can be said of the Boston Marathon Bombings and countless other events. No one really knows anything. They just think they do.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> How can we be sure that the "kowtow" approach would be viewed favorably


Oh I'll milk the kowtow for all it is worth, and try to keep abreast of the situation. Anything to nip problems in the bud.


----------



## skookerasbil

SteadyMercury said:


> Congrats you have a pic where they have two big nose brown haired girls making same expression, and cropped the top of one's hair off. Try again, they are different girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And further along, why don't you subject your theory to the sniff test. You believe the government made this huge effort to stage the Sandy Hook shooting and the beheading video, all those conspirators and fake families etc. but then they go cheap and use the same fake actress in different national interviews? Make sense? Nope, but that is okay but you ignore anything that doesn't make sense if it is inconvenient to your latest tin hattery.





Yeah but sock puppets are gay s0n!!

The "sniff test"? Where does your nose come in when assessing the photos of that woman? Anybody who thinks that there are two different women there has a plate in their head. Its not even debatable. Meanwhile, the sock puppets in this forum fall all over themselves with the "that doesn't make sense" crap......very effective with those deeply entrenched in the matrix. The psychology of this shit, you will notice, is always in your face......so much so that its just not plausible for most to think any other way than with the manufactured reality. It is highly effective......on those desperate to hold onto the comfy reality. Just the released photo of Lanza with eyes popping out of his head like a madman sets the thinking process on the whole event. Highly effective at snuffing out any level of curiosity.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh....more on sock puppets........

These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.

C'mon.......


The mission?

Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> The "sniff test"? Where does your nose come in when assessing the photos of that woman?


Smelling obvious bullshit, which you and the other tin hatters are willing to not do to maintain your constant stream of everything is fake.

You are taking a photo where two girls with same expression on their face, someone purposely cropped off the top of one person's head to make  them look more alike, and despite additional pictures that show they look like different people you are hanging your hat on the government going to amazing lengths to pull off massive conspiracies that would include making people and children disappear from existence, yet they cut corners by using the same fake person in two nationally televised interviews, hoping all you clever people wouldn't notice. It doesn't pass the sniff test, but you don't care because you selectively apply common sense.


----------



## paulitician

skookerasbil said:


> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.



Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'


----------



## daws101

SteadyMercury said:


> Congrats you have a pic where they have two big nose brown haired girls making same expression, and cropped the top of one's hair off. Try again, they are different girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And further along, why don't you subject your theory to the sniff test. You believe the government made this huge effort to stage the Sandy Hook shooting and the beheading video, all those conspirators and fake families etc. but then they go cheap and use the same fake actress in different national interviews? Make sense? Nope, but that is okay but you ignore anything that doesn't make sense if it is inconvenient to your latest tin hattery.


 the shape of the eyes completely different


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'
Click to expand...

fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....


----------



## SteadyMercury

daws101 said:


> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....


Yep he does tend to have maybe half a dozen go-to moves that get regurgitated over and over. He'll even fire off one of his locked and loaded responses when it makes absolutely no sense in the context of the thread, I think seeing him in a job interview would be hilarity in it's highest form.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he does tend to have maybe half a dozen go-to moves that get regurgitated over and over. He'll even fire off one of his locked and loaded responses when it makes absolutely no sense in the context of the thread, I think seeing him in a job interview would be hilarity in it's highest form.
Click to expand...


 That from likely paid Government troll stooges. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....
Click to expand...


Yup, and i wears a tinfoil hat and hates America too. Yuk Yuk. Man, you Goose Steppers are soo dang boring.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and i wears a tinfoil hat and hates America too. Yuk Yuk. Man, you Goose Steppers are soo dang boring.
Click to expand...


Right on queue.....


----------



## SAYIT

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and i wears a tinfoil hat and hates America too. Yuk Yuk. Man, you Goose Steppers are soo dang boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on queue.....
Click to expand...


My thought exactly. Next I figured he was just goofin' and playin' his part. Finally I realized the one-trick-pony is stone cold serious. You really can't teach the old fool new tricks.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....more on sock puppets........
> 
> These people are on top of the conspiracy forum like flies on dog doo. They buy EVERY SINGLE official version of events.>> see Walking Dead zombies<< ........never even an iota of curiosity on ANY event.
> 
> C'mon.......
> 
> 
> The mission?
> 
> Hammer home the matrix thinking at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, they're All-In on Government/Corporate Media propaganda. But i understand, it's years & years of conditioning. 'Never ever question the Government/Corporate Media narrative.' Cause if you do, you're a 'Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, and will be reviled by everyone. If you love your country and or freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun fact pauly is a robo poster ...check any one of his numerous rants /threads  and the above paragraph will appear ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and i wears a tinfoil hat and hates America too. Yuk Yuk. Man, you Goose Steppers are soo dang boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right on queue.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thought exactly. Next I figured he was just goofin' and playin' his part. Finally I realized the one-trick-pony is stone cold serious. You really can't teach the old fool new tricks.
Click to expand...


Actually, 'old fools' are loyal dumbed-down Goose Steppers like you.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Actually, 'old fools' are loyal dumbed-down Goose Steppers like you.


You've made basically this same post at least 14 times, perfectly matching the repetition behavior common to mental illness.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, 'old fools' are loyal dumbed-down Goose Steppers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You've made basically this same post at least 14 times, perfectly matching the repetition behavior common to mental illness.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you said that. Many many many times before. Ya silly dipshit. How bout another one of your lame 'You gots Tinfoil Hat!' rants? You dipshits never seem to get enough of that one.


----------



## Capstone

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've made basically this same post at least 14 times, *perfectly matching the repetition behavior common to mental illness.* [emphasis Capstone's]
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, you said that. Many many many times before.* Ya silly dipshit. How bout another one of your lame 'You gots Tinfoil Hat!' rants? You dipshits never seem to get enough of that one.[emphasis Capstone's]
Click to expand...


Touché!


----------



## SteadyMercury

I've never said he's made the same post 14 times before. I'm just in awe watching this psychotic person reset over and over.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> I've never said he's made the same post 14 times before. I'm just in awe watching this psychotic person reset over and over.



Maybe not, but as you _should_  have concluded from my highlighting of the texts I quoted, I was alluding to the repeated ad hominem concerning Paulitician's sanity.

If I were a more gifted researcher, I might actually try to dig up 14 or so of your previous posts (not including this latest contribution), in which you've cast aspersions on Paulitician's thought processes (not to mention the collective psychological well-being of those inclined toward conspiratorial thinking).


----------



## SteadyMercury

Is the cross I bear, Paulitican keeps on being insane and I keep on pointing it out.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Is the cross I bear, Paulitican keeps on being insane and I keep on pointing it out.



Hmm ...how disturbingly _repetitive_  of you. 

Have you considered seeking out psychological counseling?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, 'old fools' are loyal dumbed-down Goose Steppers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You've made basically this same post at least 14 times, perfectly matching the repetition behavior common to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you said that. Many many many times before. Ya silly dipshit. How bout another one of your lame 'You gots Tinfoil Hat!' rants? You dipshits never seem to get enough of that one.
Click to expand...

Likely because it's true.


And you and other tinfoil hat types are the most ridiculous: you contrive your bizarre conspiracy theory, fail to back it up with any objective, documented evidence, and when you're called on it you respond by claiming that there's a 'conspiracy' to cover up the 'evidence' proving your bizarre conspiracy theory is 'true.'


----------



## JimH52

Sandy Hook was real.  It was left families torn and parents who will long for their children the rest of their lives.  You are as low as someone can go to say otherwise.  I just hope that you don't have to share a similar loss in your life.


----------



## paulitician

JimH52 said:


> Sandy Hook was real.  It was left families torn and parents who will long for their children the rest of their lives.  You are as low as someone can go to say otherwise.  I just hope that you don't have to share a similar loss in your life.



More shaming. But guess what? That doesn't work anymore. More & more people are beginning to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. And all the ridiculing and shaming in the world isn't gonna stop it. Those days are over. Better learn to deal with it.


----------



## JimH52

paulitician said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was real.  It was left families torn and parents who will long for their children the rest of their lives.  You are as low as someone can go to say otherwise.  I just hope that you don't have to share a similar loss in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shaming. But guess what? That doesn't work anymore. More & more people are beginning to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. And all the ridiculing and shaming in the world isn't gonna stop it. Those days are over. Better learn to deal with it.
Click to expand...


And a lie is still a lie.  Learn it....


----------



## paulitician

JimH52 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Hook was real.  It was left families torn and parents who will long for their children the rest of their lives.  You are as low as someone can go to say otherwise.  I just hope that you don't have to share a similar loss in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shaming. But guess what? That doesn't work anymore. More & more people are beginning to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. And all the ridiculing and shaming in the world isn't gonna stop it. Those days are over. Better learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a lie is still a lie.  Learn it....
Click to expand...


Lies are what your Government/Corporate Media are all about. Learn it....


----------



## JimH52

Go up and talk to some of the parents who lost their child that morning.  Then come back and tell me it was a hoax.  You have no shame, do you.

And I am not talking about Government lies.  I am talking about a tragedy that occurred in an elementary school in Connecticut.  If you want to talk about Government lies, start another thread.


----------



## paulitician

JimH52 said:


> Go up and talk to some of the parents who lost their child that morning.  Then come back and tell me it was a hoax.  You have no shame, do you.
> 
> And I am not talking about Government lies.  I am talking about a tragedy that occurred in an elementary school in Connecticut.  If you want to talk about Government lies, start another thread.



Have you talked to any of them? Probably not. So you don't know anything really. What proof do you have that anything happened at all? I'm not saying it didn't, but what proof is there that it did? 

Mostly what i observed was a lot of bad Crisis Acting and lots of claims that were very questionable. Point is, neither you or me really know anything. I think it's perfectly reasonable to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. I think everyone should.


----------



## JimH52

Yes, I have.  I am in communication with one of the parents.  It is a very sad situation that is made worse by people that question whether it ever happened.

You would be better served venturing back to the grassy knoll theory than to question whether 20 children were murdered.


----------



## paulitician

JimH52 said:


> Yes, I have.  I am in communication with one of the parents.  It is a very sad situation that is made worse by people that question whether it ever happened.
> 
> You would be better served venturing back to the grassy knoll theory than to question whether 20 children were murdered.



If true, i'm very sorry to hear that. I really am. But you still have to question. Even when it's very difficult to do so. In fact, that's when it's especially important to question.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cross I bear, Paulitican keeps on being insane and I keep on pointing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ...how disturbingly _repetitive_  of you.
> 
> Have you considered seeking out psychological counseling?
Click to expand...


Obviously the irony of SM mimicking St. Paulie's repetitive nature escapes you. I understand why.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go up and talk to some of the parents who lost their child that morning.  Then come back and tell me it was a hoax.  You have no shame, do you.
> 
> And I am not talking about Government lies.  I am talking about a tragedy that occurred in an elementary school in Connecticut.  If you want to talk about Government lies, start another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to any of them? Probably not. So you don't know anything really. What proof do you have that anything happened at all? I'm not saying it didn't, but what proof is there that it did?
> 
> Mostly what i observed was a lot of bad Crisis Acting and lots of claims that were very questionable. Point is, neither you or me really know anything. I think it's perfectly reasonable to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. I think everyone should.
Click to expand...


JimH could BE one of the grieving parents and it wouldn't make a damned bit of difference to one such as you. You are convinced (with absolutely no proof) that the gov't and media are lying and what we have seen from Sandy Hook is just a shabby, gov't/media managed circus. Nothing can penetrate your closed mind ("the gov't always lies and only lies" - Paulie) and nothing can make you see the shabby treatment you and your fellow CT loons have heaped upon those grieving families. People (and I use the term loosely) like you are the lowest form of life.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  I am in communication with one of the parents.  It is a very sad situation that is made worse by people that question whether it ever happened.
> 
> You would be better served venturing back to the grassy knoll theory than to question whether 20 children were murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, i'm very sorry to hear that. I really am. But you still have to question. Even when it's very difficult to do so. In fact, that's when it's especially important to question.
Click to expand...


Accepting all and any CT that rolls down the sewer pipe and intentionally cropping pix in an effort to bolster your claims is not questioning but rather your way of spreading your mindless hate.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go up and talk to some of the parents who lost their child that morning.  Then come back and tell me it was a hoax.  You have no shame, do you.
> 
> And I am not talking about Government lies.  I am talking about a tragedy that occurred in an elementary school in Connecticut.  If you want to talk about Government lies, start another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to any of them? Probably not. So you don't know anything really. What proof do you have that anything happened at all? I'm not saying it didn't, but what proof is there that it did?
> 
> Mostly what i observed was a lot of bad Crisis Acting and lots of claims that were very questionable. Point is, neither you or me really know anything. I think it's perfectly reasonable to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. I think everyone should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JimH could BE one of the grieving parents and it wouldn't make a damned bit of difference to one such as you. You are convinced (with absolutely no proof) that the gov't and media are lying and what we have seen from Sandy Hook is just a shabby, gov't/media managed circus. Nothing can penetrate your closed mind ("the gov't always lies and only lies" - Paulie) and nothing can make you see the shabby treatment you and your fellow CT loons have heaped upon those grieving families. People (and I use the term loosely) like you are the lowest form of life.
Click to expand...


Oh calm down nutter. Stop being such a crybaby. And i already told you, ridiculing and shaming people into silence isn't gonna work anymore. More & more are questioning Government/Corporate Media narratives. You're just gonna have to deal with that. Caspisce.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paulitician said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  I am in communication with one of the parents.  It is a very sad situation that is made worse by people that question whether it ever happened.
> 
> You would be better served venturing back to the grassy knoll theory than to question whether 20 children were murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, i'm very sorry to hear that. I really am. But you still have to question. Even when it's very difficult to do so. In fact, that's when it's especially important to question.
Click to expand...

You 'question' not in pursuit of 'truth' but to promote a bizarre, delusional, paranoid, unfounded, and reprehensible partisan agenda.


----------



## paulitician

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  I am in communication with one of the parents.  It is a very sad situation that is made worse by people that question whether it ever happened.
> 
> You would be better served venturing back to the grassy knoll theory than to question whether 20 children were murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, i'm very sorry to hear that. I really am. But you still have to question. Even when it's very difficult to do so. In fact, that's when it's especially important to question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You 'question' not in pursuit of 'truth' but to promote a bizarre, delusional, paranoid, unfounded, and reprehensible partisan agenda.
Click to expand...


Dishonest and inaccurate assessment.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Even when it's very difficult to do so.


Wow, it really is difficult to to sit there on a message board and claim almost every world event is a big government conspiracy and the families of the victims are actors who aren't really grieving? Boston bombing you said are lies. Sandy Hook lies. 9-11 lies. Foley beheading was lies.

I envy your strength in facing these difficulties.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when it's very difficult to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it really is difficult to to sit there on a message board and claim almost every world event is a big government conspiracy and the families of the victims are actors who aren't really grieving? Boston bombing you said are lies. Sandy Hook lies. 9-11 lies. Foley beheading was lies.
> 
> I envy your strength in facing these difficulties.
Click to expand...


Can't handle hearing what you don't wanna hear? Piss off and leave my thread. Ya big ole crybaby.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Obviously the irony of SM mimicking St. Paulie's repetitive nature escapes you. ...



What's _obvious_  to me is that the signficance of the bulge in my cheek alluded you.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the irony of SM mimicking St. Paulie's repetitive nature escapes you. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's _obvious_  to me is that the signficance of the bulge in my cheek alluded you.
Click to expand...


Don't bother, it'll end up being a long pointless circular argument. Trust me, i know. Some who frequent this Forum are paid Government Internet Trolls. They're paid to push the Government-line on everything. You won't get through. Arguing with them really is a pointless Vicious Circle scenario. Sometimes i do take the time to slap em around a bit. But only if i'm in the mood. So don't invest too much time.


----------



## Capstone

I don't know, Paulie; maybe someone _should_  take it on himself to create a summarized timeline of *documented* inconsistencies and other verifiable signs of coverup in this whole Sandy Hook travesty. This thread alone constitutes a treasure trove of potential avenues to explore in that regard._ Not me, of course,_ but maybe _someone _should devote some time and effort to that.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go up and talk to some of the parents who lost their child that morning.  Then come back and tell me it was a hoax.  You have no shame, do you.
> 
> And I am not talking about Government lies.  I am talking about a tragedy that occurred in an elementary school in Connecticut.  If you want to talk about Government lies, start another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to any of them? Probably not. So you don't know anything really. What proof do you have that anything happened at all? I'm not saying it didn't, but what proof is there that it did?
> 
> Mostly what i observed was a lot of bad Crisis Acting and lots of claims that were very questionable. Point is, neither you or me really know anything. I think it's perfectly reasonable to question Government/Corporate Media narratives. I think everyone should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JimH could BE one of the grieving parents and it wouldn't make a damned bit of difference to one such as you. You are convinced (with absolutely no proof) that the gov't and media are lying and what we have seen from Sandy Hook is just a shabby, gov't/media managed circus. Nothing can penetrate your closed mind ("the gov't always lies and only lies" - Paulie) and nothing can make you see the shabby treatment you and your fellow CT loons have heaped upon those grieving families. People (and I use the term loosely) like you are the lowest form of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh calm down nutter. Stop being such a crybaby. And i already told you, ridiculing and shaming people into silence isn't gonna work anymore. More & more are questioning Government/Corporate Media narratives. You're just gonna have to deal with that. Caspisce.
Click to expand...


Get over yourself, Princess. No one is trying to silence you ... you make a fine clown and lying isn't the same as questioning.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> I don't know, Paulie; maybe someone _should_  take it on himself to create a summarized timeline of *documented* inconsistencies and other verifiable signs of coverup in this whole Sandy Hook travesty. This thread alone constitutes a treasure trove of potential avenues to explore in that regard._ Not me, of course,_ but maybe _someone _should devote some time and effort to that.



Yeah ... never YOU, Cappy. You prefer to encourage the not-too-brights like Paulie to do your dirty work because it allows you to feel smarter than someone.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ...You prefer to encourage the not-too-brights [...] to do your dirty work *because it makes you feel smarter than someone.*



That's a very telling statement, SAYIT.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the irony of SM mimicking St. Paulie's repetitive nature escapes you. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's _obvious_  to me is that the signficance of the bulge in my cheek alluded you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bother, it'll end up being a long pointless circular argument. Trust me, i know. Some who frequent this Forum are paid Government Internet Trolls. They're paid to push the Government-line on everything...
Click to expand...


Oh, no! Not the unsubstantiated "paid Government Internet Trolls" thing again!  
It never occurs to not-too-brights such as you that you, 9/11Shit4Brains and Cappy that everyone else is not a "paid Government Internet Troll" but rather just normal, rational peeps who don't share your silly POV.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Can't handle hearing what you don't wanna hear? Piss off and leave my thread. Ya big ole crybaby.


This is your usual nonsensical reply.

You like to lecture about questioning, yet you never question you just take at face value whatever the conspiracy angle is. Like the Foley beheading, you insisted over and over that most experts had declared the video fake, yet still haven't been able to produce the identity of a single "expert" that was the source of your conclusion. Why? Because you didn't question it, you saw it on a youtube video and blindly went full sheep.

You're worse than anyone else you point fingers at.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You prefer to encourage the not-too-brights [...] to do your dirty work *because it makes you feel smarter than someone.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very telling statement, SAYIT.
Click to expand...


Indeed!
It says you aren't half as smart as you think you are and you need not-too-brights like Princess Paulie to make you feel good about yourself. You have yet to learn that actually being smart is waaay better than just thinking you are.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the irony of SM mimicking St. Paulie's repetitive nature escapes you. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's _obvious_  to me is that the signficance of the bulge in my cheek alluded you.
Click to expand...


"Alluded?" Really? You don't know the diff between "alluded" and "eluded?"
You shouldn't use big words whose meaning and use eludes you.


----------



## SAYIT

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't handle hearing what you don't wanna hear? Piss off and leave my thread. Ya big ole crybaby.
> 
> 
> 
> This is your usual nonsensical reply.
Click to expand...


As you already noted Princess Paulie, like 9/11Shit4Brains ("someone farted in here"), has only a small cue card of responses ("paid gov't Internet trolls") from which to work. These are extremely limited - perhaps mentally challenged - CT minds. Cappy encourages their silliness so he can feel smarter than someone. It's all pretty pathetic when you think about it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_...ridiculing and shaming people into silence isn't gonna work anymore. More & more are questioning Government/Corporate Media narratives. You're just gonna have to deal with that. Caspisce. _


Classic tinfoil hatism.


Pointing out that the OP premise is completely devoid of facts or objective, documented evidence doesn't constitute 'silencing,' it constitutes compelling the OP to support his premise with facts and objective, documented evidence.


And of course the next response from the tinfoil hat playbook is to claim that facts and objective, documented evidence have already been provided but everyone refuses to accept it.


Paranoia is both tedious and predicable.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ["Alluded?" Really? You don't know the diff between "alluded" and "eluded?"
> You shouldn't use big words whose meaning and use eludes you.



Oh, look, SAYIT caught Cappy in a word choice snafu. Sayit ain't so!   

I've never claimed to be perfect or smarter than anyone else on this board, and your apparent fixation on my intellect (however strong or weak you perceive it to be) says more about you than it does about me.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ["Alluded?" Really? You don't know the diff between "alluded" and "eluded?"
> You shouldn't use big words whose meaning and use eludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, SAYIT caught Cappy in a word choice snafu. Sayit ain't so!
> 
> I've never claimed to be perfect or smarter than anyone else on this board, and your apparent fixation on my intellect (however strong or weak you perceive it to be) says more about you than it does about me.
Click to expand...


Like i said, don't invest too much time on the loyal Goose Steppers. They'll be claiming you hate America and children any minute now. Some are paid Government Internet Trolls, others are just poor lost dupes. You'll never get through. All they know is Government/Corporate Media Propaganda. But hey, keep on questioning. Don't let the bastards get you down.


----------



## paulitician

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _...ridiculing and shaming people into silence isn't gonna work anymore. More & more are questioning Government/Corporate Media narratives. You're just gonna have to deal with that. Caspisce. _
> 
> 
> Classic tinfoil hatism.
> 
> 
> Pointing out that the OP premise is completely devoid of facts or objective, documented evidence doesn't constitute 'silencing,' it constitutes compelling the OP to support his premise with facts and objective, documented evidence.
> 
> 
> And of course the next response from the tinfoil hat playbook is to claim that facts and objective, documented evidence have already been provided but everyone refuses to accept it.
> 
> 
> Paranoia is both tedious and predicable.



"tinfoil hatism?" Gawd, you Goose Steppers are so bleepin hilarious.


----------



## SteadyMercury

paulitician said:


> Like i said, don't invest too much time on the loyal Goose Steppers.


He said, making his 200th post about the goose steppers.

Search Results for Query goose US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Montrovant

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, don't invest too much time on the loyal Goose Steppers.
> 
> 
> 
> He said, making his 200th post about the goose steppers.
> 
> Search Results for Query goose US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> I don't know, Paulie; maybe someone _should_  take it on himself to create a summarized timeline of *documented* inconsistencies and other verifiable signs of coverup in this whole Sandy Hook travesty. This thread alone constitutes a treasure trove of potential avenues to explore in that regard._ Not me, of course,_ but maybe _someone _should devote some time and effort to that.



This is a pretty good review.  All the voices, all sides.  Etc. . . .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _...ridiculing and shaming people into silence isn't gonna work anymore. More & more are questioning Government/Corporate Media narratives. You're just gonna have to deal with that. Caspisce. _
> 
> 
> Classic tinfoil hatism.
> 
> 
> Pointing out that the OP premise is completely devoid of facts or objective, documented evidence doesn't constitute 'silencing,' it constitutes compelling the OP to support his premise with facts and objective, documented evidence.
> 
> 
> And of course the next response from the tinfoil hat playbook is to claim that facts and objective, documented evidence have already been provided but everyone refuses to accept it.
> 
> 
> Paranoia is both tedious and predicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "tinfoil hatism?" Gawd, you Goose Steppers are so bleepin hilarious.
Click to expand...

thats their typical reply when they are cornered.lol.love how he just proved your point FOR you.

love his hypocrisy.all this he just posted below,describes the sheople like him who accept the official version.oh my the irony.

Pointing out that the OP premise is completely devoid of facts or objective, documented evidence doesn't constitute 'silencing,' it constitutes compelling the OP to support his premise with facts and objective, documented evidence.
And of course the next response from the tinfoil hat playbook is to claim that facts and objective, documented evidence have already been provided but everyone refuses to accept it.
Paranoia is both tedious and predicable.

paranoia would be someone who is so afraid of the truth they believe everything the media spoonfeeds them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ["Alluded?" Really? You don't know the diff between "alluded" and "eluded?"
> You shouldn't use big words whose meaning and use eludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, SAYIT caught Cappy in a word choice snafu. Sayit ain't so!
> 
> I've never claimed to be perfect or smarter than anyone else on this board, and your apparent fixation on my intellect (however strong or weak you perceive it to be) says more about you than it does about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said, don't invest too much time on the loyal Goose Steppers. They'll be claiming you hate America and children any minute now. Some are paid Government Internet Trolls, others are just poor lost dupes. You'll never get through. All they know is Government/Corporate Media Propaganda. But hey, keep on questioning. Don't let the bastards get you down.
Click to expand...

 
pretty much the majority that defend the official version in this section such as steady mercury,gomer pyle ollie, sayit-aka dawgshit sock,are paid internet trolls. those kind constantly give away all the time they are  paid internet trolls the fact they have to resort to lying all the time everyday when they are cornered and come back everyday posting lies. the ones that are brainwashed,they leave and dont come back.they are so shocked by what they see they dont have any answers for it so instead of admitting your right,they just leave and dont come back which you see from time to time although its rare.


----------



## paulitician

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ["Alluded?" Really? You don't know the diff between "alluded" and "eluded?"
> You shouldn't use big words whose meaning and use eludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, SAYIT caught Cappy in a word choice snafu. Sayit ain't so!
> 
> I've never claimed to be perfect or smarter than anyone else on this board, and your apparent fixation on my intellect (however strong or weak you perceive it to be) says more about you than it does about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said, don't invest too much time on the loyal Goose Steppers. They'll be claiming you hate America and children any minute now. Some are paid Government Internet Trolls, others are just poor lost dupes. You'll never get through. All they know is Government/Corporate Media Propaganda. But hey, keep on questioning. Don't let the bastards get you down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty much the majority that defend the official version in this section such as steady mercury,gomer pyle ollie, sayit-aka dawgshit sock,are paid internet trolls. those kind constantly give away all the time they are  paid internet trolls the fact they have to resort to lying all the time everyday when they are cornered and come back everyday posting lies. the ones that are brainwashed,they leave and dont come back.they are so shocked by what they see they dont have any answers for it so instead of admitting your right,they just leave and dont come back which you see from time to time although its rare.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, it's the same ole same ole. Anyone who questions Government/Corporate Media narratives is a "Batshit paranoid tinfoil dog-abusing baby-hater, who will be reviled by everyone. And if you love your country, freedom, happiness, rainbows, Rock & Roll, puppy dogs, apple pie, and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone...EVER!"

Always remember, ignorance is strength for most.


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> This is a pretty good review.  All the voices, all sides.  Etc. . . .


Good points raised by Fetzer and Halbig in that video, specifically the anomalous actions of first responders, the stone-walling of FOIA requests, the secrecy policy surrounding the demolition of the crime scene (*before* the release of the official _investigative summary_ ), and the actions of other state officials to suppress public disclosure of normally accessible information and to block the release of 911 tapes (which apparently succeeded, at least where _some_  of the calls were concerned), all of which is documented or otherwise verifiable; but there are other troubling aspects of the travesty (equally verifiable) that were left off the table at the meeting (for instance the nearby active shooter drill, which occupied vital resources and fomented confusion on the day of the incident -- a fact that was verified by at least one of the 911 recordings).

It should be said: the invasion of the school board meeting and other local agencies in and around Newtown back in May seemed more for show than anything else, and I'm not just talking in regards to the actions of the so-called 'truthers' in attendance. Loved the admitted "bi-polar" chick from Texas and the single self-proclaimed Newtown resident with the Irish/Scottish sounding surname and the super thick accent that I couldn't quite place, although I certainly _wouldn't_  place anywhere near Ireland or Scotland. 

The sad truth is that the efforts of Halbig et al, as noble as they seem at face value, will probably amount to little more than a fool's errand, resulting in nothing but further legal precedents to suppress public disclosure in similar cases in the future -- which should give pause WRT the question as to whose purposes are really being served by some of these truther activists, however well-intentioned they may be at heart.


----------



## MisterBeale

I noted the same things.  But what needed to be said was put on record, even if the state had it's plants to make them all look like they are the paranoid.  

And what if every person that believes in a conspiracy is a little paranoid?  As the questions raised here attest, you don't need to be paranoid to see something isn't quite right.  Those two guys near the middle in the baseball caps that stated they were just average Joe's with no expertise but could quite clearly see this was not run like an emergency should be run.  Their questions should be a wake up call to every one.  If you can think for yourself, you can see something isn't quite right.  Do I know what it is?  No.  But I do know they aren't telling us something.


----------



## Capstone

MisterBeale said:


> I noted the same things.  But what needed to be said was put on record, ...



...at a local school board meeting, in which the out-of-towners really had no standing.

I agree some important issues were brought to light before a small portion of the public. Unless I miss my guess, the story most likely got next to no play in the national mainstream, and the local papers and their websites probably derided the event. Placing the video on YouTube is all well and good, but let's face it, it's not going to reach many people outside of *_the Alex Jones crowd_  (and no, *I don't mean that pejoratively; it's just the reality of the situation).



MisterBeale said:


> even if the state had it's plants to make them all look like they are the paranoid. ...



The bi-polar woman from Texas seemed to be on her own little crusade to re-label bi-polar people as _gifted_  instead of 'mentally ill' or 'emotionally unstable'. Yeah, good luck with that, Lady!



MisterBeale said:


> ...If you can think for yourself, you can see something isn't quite right.  *Do I know what it is?  No.*  But I do know they aren't telling us something. ...[E.A.]



And that's a perfectly good place to be in your mind. Where so many 'conspiracy theorists' run amok, in my opinion, is in going beyond what they know to speculate as to "what it is" they don't know. So, kudos, Bro.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> Where so many 'conspiracy theorists' run amok, in my opinion, is in going beyond what they know to speculate as to "what it is" they don't know.



CTs not only tend to "run amok" but tend also to believe in all and any CT as if support for all will engender support for the individual's pet CT.
Kinda like a cult.
While Mr. Beale has calmed since last I read him - recently admitting that CTs may be at least a bit paranoid - 9/11, NoSpam and Paulie are still crazy as bedbugs.
My issue with you is you like to prod the idiots and then pretend you aren't one of them.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ...Mr. Beale has calmed since last I read him - recently admitting that CTs may be at least a bit paranoid - 9/11, NoSpam and Paulie are still crazy as bedbugs. ...



What is it with you and these frequent announcements of your opinions of certain other posters on this board? 

Seriously, if you're *not* being paid to keep track of the "CTs" around here, you MUST be one of the most self-important people on the planet. I hope, for your sake, that you _are_  a 'paid shill', because the only alternative is that you're a cyber-stalking, ego-manical douchebag!



SAYIT said:


> ...My issue with you is you like to prod the idiots and then pretend you aren't one of them.



Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me, but that doesn't change the fact that your opinion matters about as much to me as the wad of toilet paper I flushed after my most recent dump.

Three words: Get. Over. Yourself.


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mr. Beale has calmed since last I read him - recently admitting that CTs may be at least a bit paranoid - 9/11, NoSpam and Paulie are still crazy as bedbugs. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and these frequent announcements of your opinions of certain other posters on this board?
> 
> Seriously, if you're *not* being paid to keep track of the "CTs" around here, you MUST be one of the most self-important people on the planet. I hope, for your sake, that you _are_  a 'paid shill', because the only alternative is that you're a cyber-stalking, ego-manical douchebag!
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My issue with you is you like to prod the idiots and then pretend you aren't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me, but that doesn't change the fact that your opinion matters about as much to me as the wad of toilet paper I flushed after my most recent dump.
> 
> Three words: Get. Over. Yourself.
Click to expand...


Or he or she is just very very lonely. But you nailed it perfectly. Wish we still had Reps to give. Nice job.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mr. Beale has calmed since last I read him - recently admitting that CTs may be at least a bit paranoid - 9/11, NoSpam and Paulie are still crazy as bedbugs. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and these frequent announcements of your opinions of certain other posters on this board?
> 
> Seriously, if you're *not* being paid to keep track of the "CTs" around here, you MUST be one of the most self-important people on the planet. I hope, for your sake, that you _are_  a 'paid shill', because the only alternative is that you're a cyber-stalking, ego-manical douchebag!
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My issue with you is you like to prod the idiots and then pretend you aren't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me, but that doesn't change the fact that your opinion matters about as much to me as the wad of toilet paper I flushed after my most recent dump.
> 
> Three words: Get. Over. Yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or he or she is just very very lonely. But you nailed it perfectly. Wish we still had Reps to give. Nice job.
Click to expand...


Because you never give your opinion of other posters, letting us know they are goose-steppers or dogs to their master or anything like that.......


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> you're a cyber-stalking


Stalking by posting about conspiracy theory behavior by conspiracy theorists, in a forum devoted to conspiracy theories? What an utterly retarded accusation.



SAYIT said:


> Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me


Actually you just proved his point perfectly.


----------



## SteadyMercury

SAYIT said:


> CTs not only tend to "run amok" but tend also to believe in all and any CT as if support for all will engender support for the individual's pet CT.


Yep, it is a kneejerk reaction. Just about any world event is immediately analyzed from the angle of how it can be framed as a conspiracy theory, regardless of how far the strands of logic must be stretched to cover all the holes in the theory.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Stalking by posting about conspiracy theory behavior by conspiracy theorists, *in a forum devoted to conspiracy theories?* ...



What better medium for someone apparently obsessed with keeping track of the nuances and changes in other posters' thought processes, especially when the obsession seems to involve only those with a pronounced anti-establishment bent who tend to frequent this forum? A place that attracts the preferred prey might seem ideal for a cyber-stalker like SAYIT. 



			
				SteadyMercury said:
			
		

> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you just proved his point perfectly.
Click to expand...


You mean, in your eyes, I actually validated the most recent in the *long line* of SAYIT's stalking-induced opinions of other posters?

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Yep, it is a kneejerk reaction. Just about any world event is immediately analyzed from the angle of how it can be framed as a conspiracy theory, regardless of how far the strands of logic must be stretched to cover all the holes in the theory.



The reflex to consume the pablum fed to the masses during such events, with no _analysis_  whatsoever, is far more common. Generally speaking, it doesn't require an approach from any _angle_  to see the holes in some of those 'official narratives', because the reality on the ground rarely supports them.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> What better medium for someone apparently obsessed with keeping track of the nuances and changes in other posters' thought processes, especially when the obsession seems to involve only those with a pronounced anti-establishment bent who tend to frequent this forum? A place that attracts the preferred prey might seem ideal for a cyber-stalker like SAYIT.


Obsessed? You continue to set a very low bar for words like stalker and obsessed, I suspect he gives zero fucks what is going on in this forum when he's not in this forum.



Capstone said:


> You mean, in your eyes, I actually validated the most recent in the *long line* of SAYIT's stalking-induced opinions of other posters?


Yes, you validated his observation on your behavior.


----------



## daws101

WAIT! capstone's obsession is pointing out what he /she perceives as others obsessions...now that's obsessive!


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> The reflex to consume the pablum fed to the masses during such events, with no _analysis_  whatsoever, is far more common. Generally speaking, it doesn't require an approach from any _angle_  to see the holes in some of those 'official narratives', because the reality on the ground rarely supports them.


The reality on the ground rarely supports them in the mind you conspiracy theory types, because the least likely and most complex unreasonable explanation is favored just by virtue of not being the official angle.


----------



## daws101

it's odd how with all the other school /mass shootings why is this one so crapspiracy riddled?


----------



## paulitician

Capstone said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking by posting about conspiracy theory behavior by conspiracy theorists, *in a forum devoted to conspiracy theories?* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better medium for someone apparently obsessed with keeping track of the nuances and changes in other posters' thought processes, especially when the obsession seems to involve only those with a pronounced anti-establishment bent who tend to frequent this forum? A place that attracts the preferred prey might seem ideal for a cyber-stalker like SAYIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it irks you to no end that I don't come out and _theorize_  like some of the others, so the "T" in your little "CT" label doesn't really apply to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you just proved his point perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, in your eyes, I actually validated the most recent in the *long line* of SAYIT's stalking-induced opinions of other posters?
> 
> Oh, the humanity!
Click to expand...


Personally, i hear what you're saying but remember my earlier warning. Don't invest too much time on the Goose Steppers. It'll just be one long pointless circular argument.

Some who troll here are paid Government Internet Trolls, and others are just weird stalker-types. You'll never get through. I just slap em around a bit when i feel like it. But for the most part, i don't engage them much. It really is pointless. So be careful, don't go in too deep.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Obsessed? You continue to set a very low bar for words like stalker and obsessed, ...



All in good fun, Steady. 

I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right? 



SteadyMercury said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, in your eyes, I actually validated the most recent in the *long line* of SAYIT's stalking-induced opinions of other posters?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you validated his observation on your behavior.
Click to expand...


Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.

Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...


----------



## SteadyMercury

daws101 said:


> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?


Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.



> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.



> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...


The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
Click to expand...


So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.

I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
Click to expand...

Ah... pauly I never said that.
to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere. 
that makes you one sick fuck.


----------



## SteadyMercury

daws101 said:


> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.


Yup, like going to the zoo except in here Paulitician, Capstone, and the rest of the conspiracy theory types are free to view and interact with.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
Click to expand...


No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.


----------



## paulitician

SteadyMercury said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, like going to the zoo except in here Paulitician, Capstone, and the rest of the conspiracy theory types are free to view and interact with.
Click to expand...


So that's why you stalk and visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Yeah, that just sounds pathetically creepy. You're not even being paid to stalk here? God, you're pretty dang loony tunes.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
Click to expand...


But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, like going to the zoo except in here Paulitician, Capstone, and the rest of the conspiracy theory types are free to view and interact with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's why you stalk and visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Yeah, that just sounds pathetically creepy. You're not even being paid to stalk here? God, you're pretty dang loony tunes.
Click to expand...


For those who find you CTs to be amusing this board is like a video game but some here want to know what makes CTs wrap their heads in foil and post silliness. What motivates you, Paulie?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
Click to expand...


Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
Click to expand...


But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?
Click to expand...


You have nothing left to say. You've already made it clear on several occasions that you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get it. So why continue to stalk the Forum and my threads? 

If you're not getting paid to, it seems pretty insane for you to frequent here ranting about 'Tinfoil Hats' and so on. You already made your point. So what else do you have to offer? Think about it a bit and consider leaving the Forum.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing left to say. You've already made it clear on several occasions that you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get it. So why continue to stalk the Forum and my threads?
Click to expand...


I've done no such thing but I have made it clear that I don't believe in the pseudo-science and silly fabrications that are the basis of all the 9/11 and Sandy Hook CTs. You have been at it long enough to know you are full of crap so what's the deal? What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour? BTW, this is not your board nor are these your threads. Get a life.


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing left to say. You've already made it clear on several occasions that you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get it. So why continue to stalk the Forum and my threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done no such thing but I have made it clear that I don't believe in the pseudo-science and silly fabrications that are the basis of all the 9/11 and Sandy Hook CTs. You have been at it long enough to know you are full of crap so what's the deal? What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour? BTW, this is not your board nor are these your threads. Get a life.
Click to expand...


Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.


----------



## SAYIT

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing left to say. You've already made it clear on several occasions that you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get it. So why continue to stalk the Forum and my threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done no such thing but I have made it clear that I don't believe in the pseudo-science and silly fabrications that are the basis of all the 9/11 and Sandy Hook CTs. You have been at it long enough to know you are full of crap so what's the deal? What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour? BTW, this is not your board nor are these your threads. Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.
Click to expand...


You must know by now that I don't take my marching orders from flaming loons, Princess, but I might leave you alone if you provide an honest answer to my question:  What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour?


----------



## paulitician

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Daws isn't here everyday, they aren't your threads, and I've noticed no one stalking you. Perhaps you are feeling a bit paranoid. I understand that is common among CTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, didn't take you long to stalk away. Seriously, if you're not getting paid to stalk, you really are one very lonely dipshit. You already made it clear you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. So why continue to stalk the Forum? You made your point. You have nothing left to offer. So time for you to exit. Bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I am looking for something, Paulie, and I've yet to find it. What motivates peeps like you to fabricate and maintain silly CTs in the face of irrefutable proof that your theories are mere flights of baseless fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing left to say. You've already made it clear on several occasions that you don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get it. So why continue to stalk the Forum and my threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done no such thing but I have made it clear that I don't believe in the pseudo-science and silly fabrications that are the basis of all the 9/11 and Sandy Hook CTs. You have been at it long enough to know you are full of crap so what's the deal? What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour? BTW, this is not your board nor are these your threads. Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must know by now that I don't take my marching orders from flaming loons, Princess, but I might leave you alone if you provide an honest answer to my question:  What motivates you to don that foil hat day-after-day and ignore real facts so you can cling to your CT du jour?
Click to expand...


Oh, you stalker nutters. Ya crack me up. Anyway, gotta run. You go on stalking. Whatever floats your boat i guess. See ya.


----------



## Gary Anderson

TakeAStepBack said:


> A hoax? Who would perpetrate such a hoax and for what ends?
> I'm all for conspiracy theories and hashing them out as best as possible. But we're going to need to do a lot better than the perceived emotional states of grieving parents to tie anything up here.


Of course it was a hoax. You have to understand the power of Zionism these days. The Zionists are multiracial, yes, multiracial, and multiparty. but they seek to weaken the USA. They want to disarm people in the USA. I am a liberal for gun rights, much like JFK was. Bloomberg has been connected to the Sandy Hook Hoax. This website I put together slam dunks the liars who say it was not a hoax, and exposes the evil: Sandy Hook Was Definitely a Hoax


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.



Ah yes, another one of the tried and true Pauli responses.  If you don't agree with me, you must be stalking me!  There's no possible reason for someone to visit a thread in which they don't agree with the OP!


----------



## paulitician

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, another one of the tried and true Pauli responses.  If you don't agree with me, you must be stalking me!  There's no possible reason for someone to visit a thread in which they don't agree with the OP!
Click to expand...


Nah, some here are just creepy stalkers & lurkers. And they know who they are. They're either paid Government Internet Trolls, or just very lonely creeps. All they have to offer is "You gots Tinfoil Hat!", "You hate America!", "You hate Children!" and so on and so on. They have nothing else to offer. It is what it is.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> The reality on the ground rarely supports them in the mind you conspiracy theory types, because the least likely and most complex unreasonable explanation is favored just by virtue of not being the official angle.



Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types", but I'm an _Occam's Razor_ guy, myself. Apart from their failure to comport with the reality on the ground, the official story-lines in a few notable instances haven't stood up under the principle of parsimony either, unless you consider no explanation at all to be the simplest one possible. 

*Case in point: the Sandy Hook narrative.*

A mass school shooting by a single crazy gunman sounds simple enough, alright; but that story-line doesn't explain the *extremely* anomalous behavior/procedures of emergency responders, law enforcement, or the state medical examiner's office, not to mention news reports of multiple _strangely-attired_ suspects on the run (which were independently verified by the police scanner audio on the day of the incident), the nearby active shooter drill (as verified by a couple of the 911 recordings) and most troubling of all, the subsequent actions of Ct. state legislators and the AG's office to suppress the release of information normally accessible to the public (a good portion of which had nothing to do with the identities of the victims or their families). That's not to claim that the Sandy Hook massacre didn't happen; it's simply an assessment of the official story in relation to events (some more widely reported than others), both on the day of the incident and in the weeks and months that followed.

The above paragraph is by no means exhaustive in its spelling out of the many aspects that are problematic to (or otherwise not explained by) the official Sandy Hook narrative, which points up a sort of _litmus test_  where the collective genesis of a few of these high-profile conspiracy theories has been in play. That NO explanation for such aspects may seem _simpler_  than those that could actually account for them in whole or in part, ...isn't a proper application for Sir William's famous principle.


----------



## Montrovant

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one stalking. You can leave and never return to any of my threads. You've already made all the points you can make. You've got nothing left. Time for you to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, another one of the tried and true Pauli responses.  If you don't agree with me, you must be stalking me!  There's no possible reason for someone to visit a thread in which they don't agree with the OP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, some here are just creepy stalkers & lurkers. And they know who they are. They're either paid Government Internet Trolls, or just very lonely creeps. All they have to offer is "You gots Tinfoil Hat!", "You hate America!", "You hate Children!" and so on and so on. They have nothing else to offer. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


You seem to think you know who they are as well.  What I'm curious about is how you determine the difference between a paid government troll, a lonely creep, and someone who simply checks up on their alerts or watched threads?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
Click to expand...

false you just wish I was stalking "your" thread.
as to every day  it's sunday the last time I posted was thursday .
that fact alone proves my point about your mental problems.. 
another falsehood you promulgate  is that I don't believe in conspiracy theories ,in a way that correct but not in the way you wish.
I don't believe theories on conspiracies.  conspiracies happen just not the ones or in the way you want them too.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Capstone said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality on the ground rarely supports them in the mind you conspiracy theory types, because the least likely and most complex unreasonable explanation is favored just by virtue of not being the official angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types", but I'm an _Occam's Razor_ guy, myself. Apart from their failure to comport with the reality on the ground, the official story-lines in a few notable instances haven't stood up under the principle of parsimony either, unless you consider no explanation at all to be the simplest one possible.
> 
> *Case in point: the Sandy Hook narrative.*
> 
> A mass school shooting by a single crazy gunman sounds simple enough, alright; but that story-line doesn't explain the *extremely* anomalous behavior/procedures of emergency responders, law enforcement, or the state medical examiner's office, not to mention news reports of multiple _strangely-attired_ suspects on the run (which were independently verified by the police scanner audio on the day of the incident), the nearby active shooter drill (as verified by a couple of the 911 recordings) and most troubling of all, the subsequent actions of Ct. state legislators and the AG's office to suppress the release of information normally accessible to the public (a good portion of which had nothing to do with the identities of the victims or their families). That's not to claim that the Sandy Hook massacre didn't happen; it's simply an assessment of the official story in relation to events (some more widely reported than others), both on the day of the incident and in the weeks and months that followed.
> 
> The above paragraph is by no means exhaustive in its spelling out of the many aspects that are problematic to (or otherwise not explained by) the official Sandy Hook narrative, which points up a sort of _litmus test_  where the collective genesis of a few of these high-profile conspiracy theories has been in play. That NO explanation for such aspects may seem _simpler_  than those that could actually account for them in whole or in part, ...isn't a proper application for Sir William's famous principle.
Click to expand...

If you look at the youtube videos, you will see that non of the children even acknowledges there were gunshots. And yet, the official report says 150+ gunshots from a loud semi automatic rifle were fired. What a JOKE.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Capstone said:


> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"


Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.


----------



## Capstone

SteadyMercury said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
Click to expand...


My own sub-category? What an honor.


----------



## Capstone

I guess there's a place for me in SAYIT's CT dossier after all -- under the heading Self-hating Conspiracy Nuts, maybe?

I'm only too happy to be labeled as a kook by the likes of you and SAYIT, Steady. That's just par for the course for discussions in this forum.


----------



## Gary Anderson

SteadyMercury said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
Click to expand...

And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I could go back through this and other threads in the forum to quote a significant number of posts from SAYIT's collective _dossier_  on the "CTs", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a guy talking about the conspiracy theorists in a forum about conspiracy theories. Crazy ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _if_  that's so, even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I think it was a pretty easy call. He pointed out your try to separate yourself from your fellow conspiracy theorists, and one post later you make a feeble attempt to do exactly that. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think your underwear is a bit too tight or something, because you seem to take these light-hearted back-and-forths a little too seriously. Of course, that's your problem, not mine, so what the hell ever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who accuses another of being an obsessed stalker just for posting about conspiracy nut in a conspiracy theory message board is the last who should be attempting to gauge the feelings of others, you clearly suck at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you here? Why are you still stalking my threads? If you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why are you here everyday? Are you one of those who actually believes they're some kind of 'Debunker Hero' or something? Because that would be truly pathetic.
> 
> I would actually respect you more if you were a paid Government Internet Troll. I mean, that would be your job. I could get that. So if you're not interested in Conspiracy Theories, why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... pauly I never said that.
> to answer I Am very interested  in the people that see conspiracies everywhere.
> I'm  not stalking "your" threads and I'm not here everyday and neither are you, you only seem to pop up when there's a tragedy somewhere.
> that makes you one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do stalk my threads. But why? You don't believe in Conspiracy Theories. We get that. So why visit a Conspiracy Theory Forum everyday? I think it's because you're a very lonely sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false you just wish I was stalking "your" thread.
> as to every day  it's sunday the last time I posted was thursday .
> that fact alone proves my point about your mental problems..
> another falsehood you promulgate  is that I don't believe in conspiracy theories ,in a way that correct but not in the way you wish.
> I don't believe theories on conspiracies.  conspiracies happen just not the ones or in the way you want them too.
Click to expand...


Sure thing stalker/lurker loon. Sure thing.


----------



## SAYIT

Gary Anderson said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood...]
Click to expand...


It certainly would not if Sandy Hook was a conspiracy but...
BTW, have you found anything which supports your ridiculous insistence that "9/11 was a conspiracy" and that "Cheney had both motive and knowledge" and that you "can prove it."


----------



## daws101

Gary Anderson said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
Click to expand...

if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!


----------



## daws101

daws101 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
Click to expand...

Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
Click to expand...


It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.

Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com

”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
- Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police


----------



## Gary Anderson

daws101 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
Click to expand...

Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.


----------



## Gary Anderson

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
Click to expand...

He is lying through his teeth.


----------



## SAYIT

Gary Anderson said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, and you can "prove" that just as you "proved" your "Cheney had both motive and knowledge and I can prove it" claim.
Uh, wait ... you've still proven absolutely nothing. It is you that is lying through his teeth.


----------



## Capstone

Hmm ...two _comprehensive_ debunking efforts from mid-to-late January of 2013, neither of which addresses _any_  of the issues or evidence referred to in a couple of my recent forgoing posts? 

Compelling. 

Giving those articles a pass on the litany of injustices that have since transpired in the courts and in halls of Ct. state government going back to February of 2013 (how could the writers have addressed what hadn't yet happened, after all), why no mention of the police scanner audio's costumed suspects in the purple van or the news reports that independently corroborated their physical descriptions, and what about the CNN fas paux involving aerial footage from an active shooter drill that had apparently taken place at another campus entirely? Why the heavy focus on the flimsiest aspects of the conspiracy narrative that had either been debunked or thrown into serious doubt (*in this very thread)* back in late December of 2012 and _early_ January of 2013? Come on, People, let's see something a little more _comprehensive_ and recent.


----------



## Gary Anderson

SAYIT said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, and you can "prove" that just as you "proved" your "Cheney had both motive and knowledge and I can prove it" claim.
> Uh, wait ... you've still proven absolutely nothing. It is you that is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...

Hey Moron, if the governor can cover up it is easy for his underlings to cover up:


----------



## SAYIT

Gary Anderson said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, and you can "prove" that just as you "proved" your "Cheney had both motive and knowledge and I can prove it" claim.
> Uh, wait ... you've still proven absolutely nothing. It is you that is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Moron, if the governor can cover up it is easy for his underlings to cover up:
Click to expand...


Yeah, and everyone on the planet is in on the conspiracy except you and Capstone. You got us.


----------



## Capstone

Gary Anderson said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax.[...]”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> 
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...


Pending knowledge of his definition of "hoax", I don't doubt what he said in the least.

You're a tough one to read, Gary, a lot like _The Onion_ can be for those with no meters for sarcasm or satire.


----------



## Gary Anderson

Capstone said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax.[...]”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> 
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pending knowledge of his definition of "hoax", I don't doubt what he said in the least.
> 
> You're a tough one to read, Gary, a lot like _The Onion_ can be for those with no meters for sarcasm or satire.
Click to expand...

Ask me and I will tell you what is true and what is fiction. Just email me at bgamall4 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## daws101

Gary Anderson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.
Click to expand...

false, I'm a filmmaker  seen lots of docs and that one goes in the circular file,


----------



## daws101

Gary Anderson said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandy Hook Conspiracy Theory Video Debunked By Experts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not require an expert to recognize the half-truths, distortions and outright fabrications of the CT Movement. It doesn't even require exceptional intelligence. Sandy Hookers are desperate 9/11 CT failures who need an outrageous gov't conspiracy to re-energize their barely breathing movement. In this case they have gone from very bad to much, much worse and they don't seem to care that people notice.
> 
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> ”There’s no hoax. I was there. I stepped over the dead children. That’s no hoax. And it’s offensive to me as an investigator, and it’s offensive to the families who lost their babies to have people come up with silliness like this. Whatever their reasoning is, whatever their rationale is, it’s just terribly offensive,”
> - Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, and you can "prove" that just as you "proved" your "Cheney had both motive and knowledge and I can prove it" claim.
> Uh, wait ... you've still proven absolutely nothing. It is you that is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Moron, if the governor can cover up it is easy for his underlings to cover up:
Click to expand...

you do understand the term reading in?


----------



## Gary Anderson

daws101 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false, I'm a filmmaker  seen lots of docs and that one goes in the circular file,
Click to expand...

You can't debunk it so you attack the quality of the film. You must be a Zionist filmmaker.


----------



## daws101

Gary Anderson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false, I'm a filmmaker  seen lots of docs and that one goes in the circular file,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't debunk it so you attack the quality of the film. You must be a Zionist filmmaker.
Click to expand...

nothing to debunk....somebody's getting testy, now I'm a zionist....?
thanks for proving you a raving nut sack .
A well spoken  raving nut sack .


----------



## daws101

daws101 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all of us "conspiracy theory types"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you are the conspiracy nut who takes great effort to pretend not to be a conspiracy nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a debunker nut? Understanding that Sandy Hook is a conspiracy does not qualify for nuthood. Debunking it qualifies for nuthood. Sandy Hook is so easy to prove a hoax it isn't even a contest. You may want to look at this. It is over an hour long, and I realize that pushes your attention span:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you acually could prove sandy was a conspiracy you might be on to something ...badly produced videos by people suffering from the same dilutions you are don't cut it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false, I'm a filmmaker  seen lots of docs and that one goes in the circular file,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't debunk it so you attack the quality of the film. You must be a Zionist filmmaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to debunk....somebody's getting testy, now I'm a zionist....?
> thanks for proving you're a raving nut sack .
> A well spoken  raving nut sack but a nutsack none the less ...
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was a brilliant video. You are nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> false, I'm a filmmaker  seen lots of docs and that one goes in the circular file,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't debunk it so you attack the quality of the film. You must be a Zionist filmmaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to debunk....somebody's getting testy, now I'm a zionist....?
> thanks for proving you're a raving nut sack .
> A well spoken  raving nut sack but a nutsack none the less ...
Click to expand...

Raving nutsacks come in all shapes, sizes and colors.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Raving nutsacks come in all shapes, sizes and colors.



Since you probably have a space like this devoted to each one of them in the various nooks and crannies in your attic and basement, I guess you would know.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raving nutsacks come in all shapes, sizes and colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you probably have a space like this devoted to each one of them in the various nooks and crannies in your attic and basement, I guess you would know.
Click to expand...

 is that pic from your basement or your mom's?


----------



## skookerasbil

still a hoax.........

Have to have a plate in your head to believe Sandy Hook went down like the official report said.

Im still laughing.........


----------



## SAYIT

skookerasbil said:


> still a hoax.........
> 
> Have to have a plate in your head to believe Sandy Hook went down like the official report said.
> 
> Im still laughing.........



Have to have had multiple radical lobotomies to believe Sandy Hook was a hoax.


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing.......FBI statistics released yesterday.......town by town murders/manslaughter in 2012.

#'s for Newton Ct.???

*zErO 

*
Must be a clerical error!!!
*

FBI mdash Table 8 - Connecticut



*


----------



## Capstone

Apologists for the official narrative are citing a recently released study on active-shooters from 2000-2013, which was purportedly conducted by the "Texas State University and Federal Bureau of Investigation, Department of Justice, Washington D.C. 2014.[sic]" and _does_ mention the Sandy Hook shootings, in at least one instance misleadingly characterizing the study as a "report" and suggesting that 'active-shooter' statistics are recorded separately from all other crime stats by the FBI. 

Either this is one hell of a clerical boo-boo or the DOJ has lost its grip on the FBI.

_EDIT: Just to clarify, I was talking about an O.N. apologist, not the author(s) of the TSU study, when I said the study was misleadingly characterized as a crime stat report._


----------



## Capstone

I'm personally inclined to suspect that a clerical error was made or that the draconian censorship effort from CT state officials somehow prevented the deaths from registering on someone's ledger; primarily because, in light of other evidence, I sincerely believe that some number of children and adults were actually killed in Newtown in December of 2012.

But let's wait and see...


----------



## Capstone

The best explanation I've seen so far:


> [. . .]Salazar [of _Infowars_] may be unaware that the FBI does not itself gather crime-related data. Rather, the FBI obtains its data from participating states, which in turn collect localized data from within their jurisdictions. *The FBI’s 2012 UCR data contains the Newtown “0” data entry simply because Newtown reported that figure. This raises the question as to why that happened.
> 
> The answer is that it has to do with the way the state of Connecticut accounted for the Newtown event.* Connecticut happens to issue its own Uniform Crime Reports, and you can access the 2012 version by clicking here. *If you scroll to page 415, you will note that the state accounted for the 27 Newtown/Sandy Hook murder “victims” by including them under the “Agency or Area” heading “State Police Misc.”, which is obviously not Newtown. In fact, if you go to page 245, you will see that, like the FBI UCR, the Connecticut UCR also lists 0 murders for the “Agency or Area” Newtown.*
> 
> There could conceivably be real issues as to why the Sandy Hook murders weren’t scored in the Newtown “Agency or Area” even if it is true that the Connecticut State Police managed the “investigation.” But the fact remains that the Newtown event was scored under the “State Police Misc.” heading, and since the FBI received the data from Connecticut, it placed a “0” in the Newtown row just as the state of Connecticut did. *Thus, the claim that the FBI says nobody was killed at Newtown is unsupported by the FBI’s UCR Newtown “0” data point. ...*[emphasis Capstone's]


However...


> [. . .]...there does appear to be a different, and potentially critical, issue concerning the Sandy Hook event and FBI data. In a 9/10 USA Today article, we are told:
> 
> “The records are voluntarily submitted by police agencies, and FBI officials say the Connecticut State Police and Aurora police departments initially provided the information on the year’s two largest killing incidents – only to request that it be deleted.
> 
> In Aurora, Sgt. Chris Amsler says his department provides data to the Colorado Bureau of Investigations monthly. The FBI database contains information on 18 other homicides in Aurora in 2012.
> 
> “We checked our records and found that all data related to the theater shooting was submitted,” he said, adding that investigators were still trying to figure out why the incident was later deleted from FBI records.Connecticut’s homicide count is correct, but the FBI’s detailed supplementary material includes only the shooting of Adam Lanza’s mother at her home in December 2012, just before Lanza went to the elementary school. Lt. Paul Vance says his department submitted a six-page report on the Newtown school victims to the FBI but later identified a mistake. Updated data was provided too late to be reflected in the database, Vance says, but the information should be added soon.”
> 
> The missing Aurora data is disturbing, and could conceivably connect to the Sandy Hook event at some point, but we’ll have to bypass that possibility here in order to focus on the issue at hand.
> 
> So moving along, it is utterly bizarre—for reasons that will become clear shortly—that, according to FBI officials, the Connecticut State Police “initially provided the information…only to request that it be deleted.” We should couple this information with Lt. Paul Vance’s claim that “his department submitted a six-page report on the Newtown school victims to the FBI but later identified a mistake” and his claims that “updated data was provided too late to be reflected in the database, Vance says, but the information should be added soon.”
> 
> What we have here, ladies and gentlemen, makes no sense at all. Really: it makes no sense at all. To see this, it might help to know (in case you don’t already) that the “supplementary material” referred to in the above quote is actually “Supplementary Homicide Report” (SHR) data. That data is simply a spreadsheet that contains very simple information reported to the FBI by states and their agencies. Thus, viewing the SHR data allows one to determine, for example, what the race of the offender was, how old the offender was, the number of victims, the ages of the victims, and other data of more or less equal simplicity. SHR data does not involve very complex forensic issues, witness narratives, and so forth. None of these types of things are included in the SHR. In fact, the vast majority of data points included in the SHR are so simple that they can be represented by a just a single letter or number.
> 
> Therefore, when the FBI says it deleted Sandy Hook SHR data upon having been requested to do so by the state of Connecticut on the alleged grounds that Vance’s department made a “mistake”, we must ask:
> 
> what sort of “mistake” (and please note that the singular was used by Vance, although given the simplicity of SHR data that doesn’t matter terribly much) could possibly have been made that would justify deleting every single, simple, data point other than those pertaining to the Nancy Lanza killing?
> 
> Following from (1), why wouldn’t Vance have simply requested that the FBI delete only the data point he thought was inaccurate (remember he says “mistake”, not “mistakes.”) After all, he allowed the FBI to keep the Nancy Lanza related data points. And even if Vance made more than one mistake, again, why not simply tell the FBI to keep the correct data points?Remember that what we are talking about here is data like the age of victims. So if Vance’s “mistake” was, for example, that someone in his department indicated that a victim was 7 when they were in fact 6, it could have been fixed forthwith without deleting the rest of the victim ages, victim gender, and all of the rest of the very simple data Vance says he gave the FBI in the first place.Notice also that these observations totally scotch the preposterous “it was too late to make the corrections” assertion, completely aside from the fact that if it was too late before to fix the problem, why isn’t it too late now?Could Vance be banking on an implicit lie to the effect that SHR data is contextual and sophisticated, so that just one mistake could in principle taint the entirety of the non-Nancy Lanza data if it is not corrected, thereby requiring deletion of all of the data until corrections are made? And what’s taking so long to make what are necessarily very simple—given the very nature of the SHR data—corrections?
> Remember too that researchers are analyzing SHR data, and have not been told by the FBI in its SHR material that the non-Nancy Lanza Newtown data are missing—and so the scientific enterprise has been needlessly compromised.
> 
> It’s too bad for Vance that the SHR data is not sophisticated; it’s very simple. Therefore, there is no legitimate excuse for his request that the entirety of the data (other than the Nancy Lanza data) be deleted. Since per the FBI’s statements and dataset the data were nonetheless deleted, we have one more truly compelling set of reasons to consider the Sandy Hook event fraudulent.
> 
> As for the USA Today “journalist”, I will be charitable and suppose that these issues simply never occurred to her. ...[emphasis Capstone's]


So, the issue remains far from settled.

It'll be interesting to see just how "soon" the "updated [SHR] data" will be reflected by the FBI's database.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> The best explanation I've seen so far:
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Research is hardly a credible source. The data was likely compiled by an office worker. They make mistakes. A clerical error is hardly cause to doubt Sandy Hook no matter how badly one needs to.
> GR is one of those websites that come with a disclaimer that the website is not to be held responsible for the views expressed in the forum.
> In other words, anyone can say anything just looking for a sucker to read and repeat it.
> 
> GR's editor made Terry O'Neill's 2006 version of Canada's nuttiest professors (Western Standard -- Canada s nuttiest professors) -
> MICHAEL CHOSSUDOVSKY, Professor of Economics, Univ of Ottawa - As overseer of the anti-U.S., anti-globalization website GlobalResearch.ca, Chossudovsky has manufactured a long list of eyebrow-raising accusations that often read more like wild-eyed conspiracy theories than serious political discourse: the U.S. had foreknowledge of the 9/11 attacks ("Of course they knew!"); "Washington's New World Order weapons have the ability to trigger climate change"; the U.S. knew in advance about the December 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, but kept it to themselves (apparently so they could ride to the rescue of devastated coastal regions); big banking orchestrates the collapse of national economies...
Click to expand...


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> You forgot to post a link to that "explanation."



Try clicking on the word "explanation", Numbnuts.

The GR article was credited to Dr. Jason Kissner, an associate professor of criminology and a contributing author at that site.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to post a link to that "explanation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try clicking on the word "explanation", Numbnuts.
> 
> The GR article was credited to Dr. Jason Kissner, an associate professor of criminology and a contributing author at that site.
Click to expand...




Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to post a link to that "explanation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try clicking on the word "explanation", Numbnuts.
> 
> The GR article was credited to Dr. Jason Kissner, an associate professor of criminology and a contributing author at that site.
Click to expand...


Evidently no less a loon than the GR websites editor. The fact remains GR is a website which posts anything and admittedly accepts no responsibility for doing so. Totally without credibility.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> ...Totally without credibility.


Coming from someone like you, I can imagine no greater endorsement for that website!

So, tell me, which aspect of Kissner's assessment should be discounted: his factually supported explanation for the "0" data-point entry, or his factually supported observations surrounding the strange deletions of the SHR data from both the Aurora and Sandy Hook incidents?


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Totally without credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone like you, I can imagine no greater endorsement for that website...
Click to expand...


Typical circular CT thought process. The fact that GP comes complete with a disclaimer which the editor uses as a shield would tell any rational person to proceed with caution but not one such as you, of course.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Typical circular CT thought process. The fact that GP comes complete with a disclaimer which the editor uses as a shield would tell any rational person to proceed with caution but not one such as you, of course.


Text book ad hom response. When you can't refute the message, attack the messenger. 

Doesn't change the fact that Kissner's assessment is supported _objectively_ by the facts on the ground.


----------



## Capstone

This couldn't be any simpler, Sayit. The FBI data anomalies remain to be explained, whether you accept Kissner's explanation and observations or not.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> This couldn't be any simpler, Sayit. The FBI data anomalies remain to be explained, whether you accept Kissner's explanation and observations or not.


 
Building ones CT around what is most likely a clerical error isn't just lame, it is intellectually dishonest. Sandy Hook was not a hoax and those who continue to push such an idea are either liars looking for some attention or very, very sick.


----------



## Capstone

SAYIT said:


> Building ones CT around what is most likely a clerical error isn't just lame, it is intellectually dishonest. ...


Look back in this thread and you _should_ discover that I suspected a clerical error or the censorship actions of CT. state officials (which is exactly what accounting for the Newtown murders under "State Police, misc." amounts to, BTW). While that might explain the "0" data-point entry, it doesn't touch the strange deletions of the previously submitted 2012 SHR data from the Aurora and Newtown incidents.

Look back a little further and you should discover as well, that these FBI data anomalies are merely the latest in a LONG LINE of uncontested revelations that are individually problematic to the official narrative, to say nothing of their falsification power when taken as a group.


SAYIT said:


> ...Sandy Hook was not a hoax and those who continue to push such an idea are either liars looking for some attention or very, very sick.


And out comes the text book again. Anyone and everyone with the audacity to question the officially authorized story, whether the facts on the ground support it or not, are liars or lunatics.


----------



## daws101

Capstone said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical circular CT thought process. The fact that GP comes complete with a disclaimer which the editor uses as a shield would tell any rational person to proceed with caution but not one such as you, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Text book ad hom response. When you can't refute the message, attack the messenger.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that Kissner's assessment is supported _objectively_ by the facts on the ground.
Click to expand...

which message? the one you wish was true or the one that disproves the first.


----------



## Capstone

Here's another site with an 8-minute video that affirms Kissner's explanation for the "0" data point entry for "Newtown" in the CT. state UCR (and by extension, the FBI's apparently anomalous report).

So far as I can tell, Kissner's commentary regarding the mysterious removal of previously reported SHR data from both the Aurora and Newtown mass shootings remains to be addressed.


----------



## Capstone

Jim Fetzer has noted another potential issue with Connecticut's report:


> *[. . .]Go to “Crime in Connecticut COMPLETE for 2012″ and on page 26, you will find the data that I am publishing here. At the intersection of MURDER and <10 (below 10 years of age) for 2012, you will find the number “0″! But that does not quite settle the matter, because the number “27″ appears under the heading, “State Police Misc.” buried on page 415:* ...


The "potential issue" I'm referring to is that it seems unlikely that some of the amateur investigators involved in parsing these stats have been trained in statistical analysis and are therefore prone to misinterpretation. I'm not saying Fetzer's analysis in the quoted instance is *definitely* wrong, but in looking at the "_Arrest_ Statistics for 2012" [emphasis mine], I'm not convinced that the numbers in the "Murder" column are referring to victims, nor is it clear that the numbers in some of the other columns _necessarily_ support interpreting the far left column as the ages of victims (or offenders, as the case may be). Of course, I'm an untrained amateur myself, so take my $.02 for what they're worth.

I sincerely believe it's important to guard against misinformation/disinformation, whether it comes about intentionally or not.


----------



## skookerasbil

Capstone said:


> I'm personally inclined to suspect that a clerical error was made or that the draconian censorship effort from CT state officials somehow prevented the deaths from registering on someone's ledger; primarily because, in light of other evidence, I sincerely believe that some number of children and adults were actually killed in Newtown in December of 2012.
> 
> But let's wait and see...





Clearly a clerical error!!!!


----------



## Capstone

skookerasbil said:


> Clearly a clerical error!!!! ...


Looks like the explanation might be more in line with the other thing I mentioned, doesn't it.


Capstone said:


> ...or that the draconian censorship effort from CT state officials somehow prevented the deaths from registering on someone's ledger; ...


Accounting for the Newtown homicides under 'State Police, misc." is precisely what "prevented the deaths from registering" in the "Newtown" column on the state's UCR, which in turn prevented the deaths from showing up on the FBI's report. The question as to why the state chose to account for them in that anomalous manner is, as far as I know, still open to speculation; but, since the censorship efforts of Ct. state officials have been so well documented, censorship seems as good a candidate as any for a working hypothesis.

Not that any of the above addresses the mystery of the missing SHR data from Aurora and Newton. That's a can of worms unto itself.


----------



## Capstone

The plot thickens?


> [. . .]The main thesis of this article is that *it is most reasonable to believe that the Connecticut State Police never relayed the supposedly deleted Sandy Hook data to the FBI, and that this implicates a secretive group within the Connecticut State Police as participants in a fraudulent Sandy Hook operation.* Of course, this is not the only possibility, and it implies that the FBI’s claim that the Connecticut State Police made a deletion request is, to put it diplomatically, a lie. *The main thrust of the rest of the article is devoted to argument in favor of the thesis, but before doing that it is important to reinforce another conclusion of the previous article, which was that the “0” Newtown entry in Connecticut’s UCR, which was echoed by the FBI, in and of itself provides no evidence that the FBI asserts that no killings took place in Newtown.*[...][emphasis Capstone's]


It seems there's a sound basis for suspecting that the reportedly "previously submitted" then deleted SHR data had never really been submitted in the first place and that the deletions/deletion requests didn't happen either.

If confirmed, these revelations would destroy any semblance of credibility for all arguments and agendas supposedly based on certain statistics.


----------



## daws101

Jim "Space Beam" Fetzer


----------



## Capstone

Here's the link (again) to Kissner's *second* GR article regarding the FBI data anomalies, since the link in my most recent forgoing post has apparently stopped working.

The entire article is well worth the read, no matter your stance on the issue.


----------



## Capstone

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing.......FBI statistics released yesterday.......town by town murders/manslaughter in 2012.
> #'s for Newton Ct.???
> *zErO *
> Must be a clerical error!!!
> *FBI mdash Table 8 - Connecticut
> *


FBI mdash Table 11 - Connecticut

36 murders processed and reported by the CT. State Police in 2012. This could account for the 26 Newtown victims along with 10 others from various cases not related to the Sandy Hook incident.


----------



## Capstone

In a nutshell: the Sandy Hook murders didn't appear in the "Newtown" columns of Connecticut's UCR and the FBI's report because the murders were officially processed and reported by the Connecticut State Police (not the Newtown Police), a fact that's reflected in both the state and federal crime stat reports. In other words, the "0" data point entry for the Newtown murders is not a 'smoking gun'.

The question as to why the State Police handled and reported on the incident is still fair game (and there may be some issues for truth-seekers to exploit in that regard), but this business of claiming that "the FBI says there were no murders in Newtown in 2012" ...needs to stop.


----------



## Sarah G

Capstone said:


> In a nutshell: the Sandy Hook murders didn't appear in the "Newtown" columns of Connecticut's UCR and the FBI's report because the murders were officially processed and reported by the Connecticut State Police (not the Newtown Police), a fact that's reflected in both the state and federal crime stat reports. In other words, the "0" data point entry for the Newtown murders is not a 'smoking gun'.
> 
> The question as to why the State Police handled and reported on the incident is still fair game (and there may be some issues for truth-seekers to exploit in that regard), but this business of claiming that "the FBI says there were no murders in Newtown in 2012" ...needs to stop.


 So why do you continue to bump this silliness?  It was not a hoax and anyone who chooses to debate it is a moron.  Jan 2013?  Comon.  I haven't posted here until today, years after I first saw the stupid title. 

Just stfu about it.  Jeezus...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## SteadyMercury

Heh another youtube warrior weighs in...


----------



## SAYIT

SteadyMercury said:


> Heh another youtube warrior weighs in...


 
And a 2hr, 46min YouTube warrior at that. Do none of them have real lives?


----------



## SteadyMercury

Seriously dude.

I struggle to hang in there with movies that long in the theater, imagine some poor sap starting at youtube for that long then when finished triumphantly posting it here for everyone else to do the same.

Unreal.


----------



## daws101

SteadyMercury said:


> Seriously dude.
> 
> I struggle to hang in there with movies that long in the theater, imagine some poor sap starting at youtube for that long then when finished triumphantly posting it here for everyone else to do the same.
> 
> Unreal.


it's on you tube because it's a targeted production like all fetish stuff.


----------



## Manonthestreet

SteadyMercury said:


> Seriously dude.
> 
> I struggle to hang in there with movies that long in the theater, imagine some poor sap starting at youtube for that long then when finished triumphantly posting it here for everyone else to do the same.
> 
> Unreal.


It was a compilation..not just one.


----------



## Capstone

Manonthestreet said:


> It was a compilation..not just one.


Great documentary. Thanks for posting it in this thread. 

Notice, despite its appeal to 'fair use' and the clearly displayed disclaimer at the beginning, the uploaded video you posted here has already been deleted by YouTube for a "copyright claim" (which may not have been a valid cause for deletion). It's still available on YouTube under various other accounts, but it seems a pretty safe bet that no single upload of the documentary will be allowed to garner a significant number of views before disappearing for some reason or other. So, here's a link to what I believe was the initial posting of the video online at mediasolidarity.com.


----------



## SAYIT

Capstone said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a compilation..not just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still available on YouTube under various other accounts, but it seems a pretty safe bet that no single upload of the documentary will be allowed to garner a significant number of views before disappearing for some reason or other...
Click to expand...

 
Yeah ... 'cause everyone except you and a handful of CT fuktards was in on it.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Maybe you should watch and then try debating what was presented.


----------



## Capstone

Manonthestreet said:


> Maybe you should watch and then try debating what was presented.


 
Who? SAYIT?!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Capstone said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should watch and then try debating what was presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? SAYIT?!
Click to expand...

Yes and anyone else who hasnt and just wants to spew


----------



## Capstone

Manonthestreet said:


> Yes and anyone else who hasnt and just wants to spew



Rational discussion based on any facts presented by those who don't blindly support the officially-authorized account is beyond the purview of people like SAYIT.

If you're planning on sticking around these parts for an appreciable amount of time, you'd best get used to it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've been gone for about a year and this is still going on?
Pitiful......


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> I've been gone for about a year and this is still going on?
> Pitiful......



Yes, SAYIT is still at it with the hit-and-run insults and nothing of substance. It really _is_ pitiful.

Or did you mean something else?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

There are some here who have not even a shred of human decency. My heart goes out to the parents and families of those poor slaughtered kids. They're facing another xmas without the babies they cherished and they must live with the knowledge of how they died.


----------



## Capstone

Here's a link to an article by James Tracy about the production and post-production challeges faced by the 60-some people involved in the making of the documentary that was first shared here by Manonthestreet.

I've excerpted and highlighted the portions relevant to YouTube's deletion of that embedded video.



> . . .Long before the documentary was completed, it was determined that the usual method by which the video would be disseminated through YouTube would not work in this case. Many of the members had been stung previously by having videos flagged or removed through claims of copyright or privacy infringement. YouTube is heavily invested in the DMCA (Digital Millennium Copyright Act) implementation, having designed an automated system by which to prevent copyright violations.
> 
> One component of the system is built into YouTube’s uploading function. As videos are uploaded, they are screened for audio that matches anything within a massive database of copyrighted material. If a match is found, one of two things happens. Either the uploader is presented with the option of disputing the claim or accepting it as accurate, or YouTube simply rejects the video on the basis of it being a violation of their terms. *The second major component of their DMCA system involves the copyright owner making a claim against a particular video. In this process, the owner of the material flags the offending video and YouTube responds automatically by taking the video offline while notifying the video’s producer that a claim has been made.* The video producer at this point must either accept the claim as accurate and forfeit the video or dispute the claim, at which time notice of the dispute is sent to the claimant.
> 
> *The unfortunate side-effect of the overall process is that, during a 10 day period in which the claimant has to choose whether to take further action the video is offline.
> 
> As you might imagine this policy of allowing anyone to make a claim against any video is easily abused. The function largely favors claimants over producers of videos the claims are made against. As it stands, anyone can make a claim against any video to have it removed for a period of between 10 days and 3 weeks, and the uploader of the video has no recourse whatsoever. They are simply not afforded a means to legally challenge the claim aside from the initial dispute option. But this does nothing to prevent the take down of the video. It’s this concerning reality at the root of the next story behind the story.*
> 
> As mentioned, the group chose not to upload their documentary to YouTube. After researching the options, it was determined that Vimeo would likely be the best home for the video. So, on November 30th it was uploaded to a newly established Vimeo account, a trailer was loaded to the group’s YouTube account and those of the participants. Despite there having been little hype in the time preceding its release, many people began to watch and the buzz was that people liked it.
> 
> Within less than 24 hours, Vimeo removed the video and sent notice that it was removed due to a violation of their terms. Here is the relevant text of that message…
> 
> Your video “We Need to Talk about Sandy Hook” has been removed for violating our Guidelines. Reason: Vimeo does not allow videos that harass, incite hatred or depict excessive violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t yet seen the video, this might appear to be a legitimate reason for its removal. However, if you have seen the video it’s very unlikely that you’ll find the reason given to make much sense. There simply isn’t anything that could be construed as harassment or inciting of hatred. Not only is their not excessive violence, there’s no violence depicted at all. Therefore, it appears that Vimeo chose to remove the video for other reasons. I won’t begin to speculate what those reasons were and the group hasn’t bothered to inquire further into the matter. Both Vimeo and YouTube are notoriously steadfast in their take-down decisions and rarely, if ever provide detailed explanations for them.
> 
> Although the plan had been to load the video to a secondary host as back-up, that simply hadn’t been done when the primary source at Vimeo was removed. Being faced with a newly-released video now totally unavailable, *the decision was made to upload it to the group’s YouTube channel. Although it was predicted that it wouldn’t last more than a day or two, *this seemed the quickest way to make the video viewable again. Concerned about and fully expecting it to be removed from YouTube, the group also scrambled to upload the video to Archive.org, which seemed like a suitable back-up source.
> 
> By this time there was a growing buzz across the Internet in places where conspiracies were discussed as well as matters of free speech. The group began to receive numerous requests through the simple contact form on its website for a copy of the video that people could upload to their channels both on YouTube and elsewhere. A completely unexpected phenomenon was showing its first signs when discussions of the take down by Vimeo was seen as unfair censorship. This generated more interest, the assumption being that for it to have been taken down so quickly what it contained must be bombshell material.
> 
> Although the matter of whether any material in the video constitutes being described as “bombshell” is relative, this notion did lead to increased interest. As the group struggled to ensure the video was viewable, considering the take-down of it at Vimeo to be a setback it was in no way a ruse by them to gen up interest through promoting a perceived notion of scarcity. This appears to have been an organic phenomenon.



Be sure to click to expand the quote box.

The entire article is well-worth the read, but the portions I've highlighted support my previously stated reason for linking directly to the documentary at Mediasolidarity.com.

See, SAYIT? That's called 'proving my claim' as 100% legitimate.

You should try it sometime.


----------



## Capstone

Nobody feels greater empathy than I do for the victims/families of the Sandy Hook horror that was and continues to be perpetrated against the populace (largely by their own tacit complicity, which is fostered in the tendency of many Americans to accept without question whatever their masters tell them to accept, no matter how badly it flies in the faces of the available evidence and other obvious realities). The only hope for justice for the people effected by any deaths that may have actually occurred in and around Newton on December 14, 2012, stands on following the evidence to _wherever_ it leads and *demanding* that the perpetrators pay.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SFC Ollie said:


> I've been gone for about a year and this is still going on?
> Pitiful......



Welcome back, SFC Ollie.


----------



## Manonthestreet

After the Sandy Hook “school shooting,” the State of Connecticut made a bizarre move.

CT locked down ALL Death Certificates — for any deaths in the entire State of CT.

Governor Malloy signed three Orwellian bills into law, after they were crammed thru at 2AM, “for the children.”
In other words, the rightful owner of Obama’s SSN died in the SAME TOWN where the historic “Newtown school massacre” occurred. Just 1 mile away.

Same State (CT). Same town (Newtown). Same town clerk’s office with same records (Newtown town clerk).  Was Sandy Hook Used to Bury Obama s SSN Records Memory Hole


----------



## Capstone

The Obama SSN angle smacks of disinformation. Just my gut feeling there.

As a note of general interest though, the video embedded in one of Manonthestreet's previous posts, which had been temporarily deleted by YouTube on the basis of an apparently fraudulent or frivolous copyright claim, is back up and running. That's what's known as proof positive that Tracy's article on the subversion tactics used by a number of individuals and groups in the so-called "YouTube Community" was right on the money.


----------



## Manonthestreet

It wasn’t a School Massacre. It was a FEMA Drill.

A new volume edited by Prof. Jim Fetzer and Mike Palecek

Proof it was a drill was right before our eyes:
* the sign, “Everyone must check in!”
* boxes of bottled water & pizza cartons
* Port-a-Potties present from scratch
* many wearing name tags on lanyards
* parents bringing children to the scene

Proof it wasn’t a massacre was also there:
* no surge of EMTs in to the building
* no Med-Evac helicopter was called
* no string of ambulances to the school
* no evacuation of 469 other students
* no bodies placed on the triage tarps http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...d=1445752871&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Capstone

Fetzer of VT fame is the same dude who pushed the ridiculous disinfo concerning the FBI's 2012 crime stats. His garbage should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Manonthestreet

The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, http://memoryholeblog.com/2015/10/25/nobody-died-at-sandy-hook/#more-20239


----------



## Capstone

Manonthestreet said:


> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook


He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.

According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).

One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.

Like I said, grain of salt.


----------



## JimH52

Sick....very sick.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## daws101

the myth deepene


Manonthestreet said:


>


the myth deepens...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Guy is a legend,,,,single handedly out shooting teams of killers.....and the Aurora shooter who had many more victims arrayed in front of him........shooters with much more training ......or so the govt wants you to believe


----------



## MisterBeale

Capstone said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
Click to expand...


Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .

I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.

I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.

The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot. 

Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.


There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.

Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.

For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."  

That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.


----------



## JimH52

MisterBeale said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
Click to expand...


You should be in Oregon in a tent.


----------



## MisterBeale

JimH52 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
Click to expand...


Yeah?  Why is that?


----------



## JimH52

MisterBeale said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Why is that?
Click to expand...


With the other Nutjobs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the other Nutjobs
Click to expand...


funny how you are open minded when it comes to the new england patriots being the spolied rich brats of the NFL who get special treatment other NFL teams get severly punished for when they commit  the same offense yet when it comes to government corruption,you are no different than the cheatriot apologists who invent excuse after excuse and bury their head in the sand ignoring pesky facts that they are cheaters.

Lets see here,you acknowledge there is corruption going on in the NFL,which obviously proves ALL the NFL owners are involved in it the fact they are not speaking out against them and demanding criminal chargers be brought against,Kraft,Belicheat,and Shady Brady as you have referrred to him so well as before in the past.

Yet despite all the mountains of evidence throughout this whole thread that have exposed it as a hoax,you do the EXACT same thing the cheatriot apologists such as old fartstyle and chrissy troll do,they bury their heads in the sand and ignore the evidence and facts pretending they never saw what you posted about them and you cant understand why they refuse to acknowledge it yet you are doing the exact same thing here on this thread.

If thats not being a hypocrite,I dont know what one is.

  you are no different than they are so next time time you say they refuse to acknowledge the patriots wrongdoing,you might take a look in the mirror since again,you are no different than they are.

Incredible is just one of many words i can think of here how you can acknowledge how corrupt the NFL is yet you cant fathom for a second our government is as well.

Let me guess,you think oswald was the lone assassin of JFK as well right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the other Nutjobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny how you are open minded when it comes to the new england patriots being the spolied rich brats of the NFL who get special treatment other NFL teams get severly punished for when they commit  the same offense yet when it comes to government corruption,you are no different than the cheatriot apologists who invent excuse after excuse and bury their head in the sand ignoring pesky facts that they are cheaters.
> 
> Lets see here,you acknowledge there is corruption going on in the NFL,which obviously proves ALL the NFL owners are involved in it the fact they are not speaking out against them and demanding criminal chargers be brought against,Kraft,Belicheat,and Shady Brady as you have referrred to him so well as before in the past.
> 
> Yet despite all the mountains of evidence throughout this whole thread that have exposed it as a hoax,you do the EXACT same thing the cheatriot apologists such as old fartstyle and chrissy troll do,they bury their heads in the sand and ignore the evidence and facts pretending they never saw what you posted about them and you cant understand why they refuse to acknowledge it yet you are doing the exact same thing here on this thread.
> 
> If thats not being a hypocrite,I dont know what one is.
> 
> you are no different than they are so next time time you say they refuse to acknowledge the patriots wrongdoing,you might take a look in the mirror since again,you are no different than they are.
> 
> Incredible is just one of many words i can think of here how you can acknowledge how corrupt the NFL is yet you cant fathom for a second our government is as well.
> 
> Let me guess,you think oswald was the lone assassin of JFK as well right?
Click to expand...


its funny indeed,funny that you are a hypocrite no different than the cheatriot apologists,nice way to play dodgeball.

its funny how you claim HE is a nutjob,when just like the cheatriot apologists,you refuse to look at the facts.that is someone i would say is a NUTJOB.

glad your not my lawyer,you would lose every case for me.


----------



## JimH52

Buy a tent and head Northwest


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Buy a tent and head Northwest



translation-i cant stand toe to toe with you in a dbate and cant counter facts on this thread I am wrong so all i can do is insult just like the cheatriot apologists do that they are cheaters so you right,I am a hypocrite troll same as they are.


----------



## JimH52

I guess the moon landing was fake also.


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The essays have been edited by Jim Fetzer, Ph.D., a former Marine Corps officer and Distinguished McKnight Professor Emeritus at the University of Minnesota Duluth, Nobody Died At Sandy Hook
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a staunch proponent of the mini-nukes/hologram theory of 9/11, among a litany of other _stellar_ ideas that have been promoted at _Veterans Today_  on his watch.
> 
> According to Fetzer's predecessor, Gordon Duff, VT routinely publishes disinformation (close to "40%" of the time).
> 
> One such article, which was cited in support of the later disproven allegation that none of the Sandy Hook murders were recorded in the FBI's crime stats for 2012, had the author blatantly misreading the columns on a Newtown Police _arrest_ report.
> 
> Like I said, grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Why is that?
Click to expand...

speaking of swamp gas!


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lot of those ideas aren't much more loony than the stellar ideas the nightly news expects us to believe. . .
> 
> I'd read that piece by Duff where he admitted 40% of VT was misinfo and disinfo.  I quit reading VT after that.
> 
> I'll occasionally go there to see what's up.  Just the same as AJ's site.
> 
> The weird thing is, the other 60% is probably more truthful than the CFR media.  So, in the final analysis, it is all a crap shoot.
> 
> Jim Dean and Gordon Duff are still the Senior Editor's at VT.
> 
> 
> There's also the tactic of SAYING what you produce is lies, then writing the truth, when folks know what you say is a lie, so folks will think that what you write is bullshit.  This is a very effective way of discrediting the truth when you need someone to spread propaganda.  Frankly, I don't trust Duff, most informed folks know he is in tight with Zbigniew Brzezinski.  That can only mean trouble.
> 
> Yet, for some things, he's a useful idiot.
> 
> For example.  Duff says 40% of what he writes is disinfo.  Then he writes about E.T.'s  Smart folks know the truth, right?  The majority of the populace will see one of his E.T. posts and go, ah, there goes Duff again. . .   For the SG, this is far more effective in this century than saying, "ah. . . it's swamp gas," or, "uh. . . it's a weather balloon."
> 
> That's how a disinfo campaign is supposed to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be in Oregon in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the other Nutjobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny how you are open minded when it comes to the new england patriots being the spolied rich brats of the NFL who get special treatment other NFL teams get severly punished for when they commit  the same offense yet when it comes to government corruption,you are no different than the cheatriot apologists who invent excuse after excuse and bury their head in the sand ignoring pesky facts that they are cheaters.
> 
> Lets see here,you acknowledge there is corruption going on in the NFL,which obviously proves ALL the NFL owners are involved in it the fact they are not speaking out against them and demanding criminal chargers be brought against,Kraft,Belicheat,and Shady Brady as you have referrred to him so well as before in the past.
> 
> Yet despite all the mountains of evidence throughout this whole thread that have exposed it as a hoax,you do the EXACT same thing the cheatriot apologists such as old fartstyle and chrissy troll do,they bury their heads in the sand and ignore the evidence and facts pretending they never saw what you posted about them and you cant understand why they refuse to acknowledge it yet you are doing the exact same thing here on this thread.
> 
> If thats not being a hypocrite,I dont know what one is.
> 
> you are no different than they are so next time time you say they refuse to acknowledge the patriots wrongdoing,you might take a look in the mirror since again,you are no different than they are.
> 
> Incredible is just one of many words i can think of here how you can acknowledge how corrupt the NFL is yet you cant fathom for a second our government is as well.
> 
> Let me guess,you think oswald was the lone assassin of JFK as well right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its funny indeed,funny that you are a hypocrite no different than the cheatriot apologists,nice way to play dodgeball.
> 
> its funny how you claim HE is a nutjob,when just like the cheatriot apologists,you refuse to look at the facts.that is someone i would say is a NUTJOB.
> 
> glad your not my lawyer,you would lose every case for me.
Click to expand...

 brave words from the most choc full of nuts mental case on this and many other sites!


----------



## daws101

truer words were never spoken:  "I am a hypocrite troll same as they are"- HANDJOB


----------



## MisterBeale

JimH52 said:


> I guess the moon landing was fake also.


Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?

Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.


*(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
(VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
Click to expand...

as I've said before sister squeal thinks everything's  a crapspiracy especially when it's not!


----------



## MisterBeale

daws101 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I've said before sister squeal thinks everything's  a crapspiracy especially when it's not!
Click to expand...

That not true.  I don't think your lame _ad hominem _in lieu of reasoned facts are a conspiracy. . . . 

We just know you don't have the ability to form counter arguments much more sophisticated than school yard taunting, so the board just let's that sort of behavior slide.

I can't expect anymore from you.  When faced with cold hard reality, you just sort of shit your shorts and call folks names, don't ya?


----------



## TheOldSchool

MisterBeale said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
Click to expand...

Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?


----------



## MisterBeale

TheOldSchool said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?
Click to expand...

Nope, just setting someone straight.  Showering off the bullshit if you will.

Some folks clearing aren't aware of the Van Allen Radiation Belts and their implications for manned space flight.  It is the reason why human space flight hasn't gone to the moon and will not go to Mars until they can figure out how to create energy shielding.

My personal opinion is that they already have that tech, it goes hand in hand with anti-gravity tech, but the release of that tech is beyond top secret and would bottom out the energy markets and and destroy transcontinental flight prices. 

That would have huge impacts on the economy, and the SG isn't ready to do that till the global economy and the global government is completely socialized and completely controlled and united.

As long as people of the planet have this much freedom, those techs will remain sequestered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I've said before sister squeal thinks everything's  a crapspiracy especially when it's not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That not true.  I don't think your lame _ad hominem _in lieu of reasoned facts are a conspiracy. . . .
> 
> We just know you don't have the ability to form counter arguments much more sophisticated than school yard taunting, so the board just let's that sort of behavior slide.
> 
> I can't expect anymore from you.  When faced with cold hard reality, you just sort of shit your shorts and call folks names, don't ya?
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I've said before sister squeal thinks everything's  a crapspiracy especially when it's not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That not true.  I don't think your lame _ad hominem _in lieu of reasoned facts are a conspiracy. . . .
> 
> We just know you don't have the ability to form counter arguments much more sophisticated than school yard taunting, so the board just let's that sort of behavior slide.
> 
> I can't expect anymore from you.  When faced with cold hard reality, you just sort of shit your shorts and call folks names, don't ya?
Click to expand...

nothing to argue everything you asshats post is fiction...proving it to you is fruitless,, as you are so deep into the delusion nothing makes a dent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

now hypocrite shill Dawgshit is back to fart once again in his trolling^


----------



## daws101

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just setting someone straight.  Showering off the bullshit if you will.
> 
> Some folks clearing aren't aware of the Van Allen Radiation Belts and their implications for manned space flight.  It is the reason why human space flight hasn't gone to the moon and will not go to Mars until they can figure out how to create energy shielding.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they already have that tech, it goes hand in hand with anti-gravity tech, but the release of that tech is beyond top secret and would bottom out the energy markets and and destroy transcontinental flight prices.
> 
> That would have huge impacts on the economy, and the SG isn't ready to do that till the global economy and the global government is completely socialized and completely controlled and united.
> 
> As long as people of the planet have this much freedom, those techs will remain sequestered.
Click to expand...

PHOTOS: 8 Moon-Landing Hoax Myths -- Busted


----------



## daws101

They solved the problem by researching it. Initially, some pseudoscientists (no real scientists at all) spread the fear, that astronauts in space might be instantly killed by radiation.

But later research showed, that, while some regions of the Van Allen Belt are really strong enough to harm you, the radiation levels in space are far weaker as initially thought and another aspect became more important: The type of radiation.

For most kinds of radiation in space, even a sheet of paper is already strong enough to shield it away. Critical are more electron and proton radiation, which can even punch easily through cm thick radiation shielding at high energy levels. It was found out that this radiation makes most of the inner Van Allen Belt, but is extremely rare outside them.

You can pass the Van Allen Belts easily if you:
- Fly fast enough. A short intense exposure to radiation is less dangerous as a long exposure to weak radiation.
- Avoid the core zones. The Van Allen Belts are aligned around the magnetic field lines and not in the same plane as most interesting trajectories. The Apollo missions for example flew simply around the belts on their way to the moon (The radiation gathered by the astronauts on their mission was in some missions less than you get during a flight from London to New York).

The most dangerous part today, of the Van Allen Belt, is the South Atlantic Anomaly. That is the part of the Belt, which reaches closest to Earth, close enough to even effect manned spacecraft in low Earth Orbit. Humans are less sensible to this radiation as the computers, on which the humans depend.


----------



## Manonthestreet

As one observes the blatant attempts by the State to confuse, obfuscate and delay the release of these documents, it becomes apparent to even the least informed that they obviously have something to hide. There is no justification for the continued efforts to delay the inevitable. If the Sandy Hook incident is a genuine mass murder, why not simply provide Wolfgang with the proof and have him move on? It should really be just that simple! Wolfgang Halbig Notches Win in Sandy Hook FOIA Fight


----------



## daws101

Manonthestreet said:


> As one observes the blatant attempts by the State to confuse, obfuscate and delay the release of these documents, it becomes apparent to even the least informed that they obviously have something to hide. There is no justification for the continued efforts to delay the inevitable. If the Sandy Hook incident is a genuine mass murder, why not simply provide Wolfgang with the proof and have him move on? It should really be just that simple! Wolfgang Halbig Notches Win in Sandy Hook FOIA Fight


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?
Click to expand...

yes JIM H is indeed trolling same as agent dawgshit is. dawgshits handlers here just sent him here to shit all over the floor immediately to no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just setting someone straight.  Showering off the bullshit if you will.
> 
> Some folks clearing aren't aware of the Van Allen Radiation Belts and their implications for manned space flight.  It is the reason why human space flight hasn't gone to the moon and will not go to Mars until they can figure out how to create energy shielding.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they already have that tech, it goes hand in hand with anti-gravity tech, but the release of that tech is beyond top secret and would bottom out the energy markets and and destroy transcontinental flight prices.
> 
> That would have huge impacts on the economy, and the SG isn't ready to do that till the global economy and the global government is completely socialized and completely controlled and united.
> 
> As long as people of the planet have this much freedom, those techs will remain sequestered.
Click to expand...

yep all you were doing was taking him to school and exposing how he runs off with his tail between his legs when he could not counter facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Manonthestreet said:


> As one observes the blatant attempts by the State to confuse, obfuscate and delay the release of these documents, it becomes apparent to even the least informed that they obviously have something to hide. There is no justification for the continued efforts to delay the inevitable. If the Sandy Hook incident is a genuine mass murder, why not simply provide Wolfgang with the proof and have him move on? It should really be just that simple! Wolfgang Halbig Notches Win in Sandy Hook FOIA Fight



old school,jim H and government agent paid shill dawgshit got their asses handed to them on a platter from you in that link they cant debunk with all those books listed that they will never read of course/.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one observes the blatant attempts by the State to confuse, obfuscate and delay the release of these documents, it becomes apparent to even the least informed that they obviously have something to hide. There is no justification for the continued efforts to delay the inevitable. If the Sandy Hook incident is a genuine mass murder, why not simply provide Wolfgang with the proof and have him move on? It should really be just that simple! Wolfgang Halbig Notches Win in Sandy Hook FOIA Fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school,jim H and government agent paid shill dawgshit got their asses handed to them on a platter from you in that link they cant debunk.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

your handler sure is worried agent dawgshit the fact he sent you here to fart again so soon after my post.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dashcam vids come out, I think its over........


----------



## JimH52

and Trump is not. Clown....


----------



## MisterBeale

Manonthestreet said:


> Dashcam vids come out, I think its over........


Friendly gentleman's wager that they will never, ever come out.


----------



## Manonthestreet

MisterBeale said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dashcam vids come out, I think its over........
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly gentleman's wager that they will never, ever come out.
Click to expand...


Probably not........they'll "lose" or destroy them first like the IRS hard drives,actually what they do with everything


----------



## MisterBeale

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the moon landing was fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world do you think "we haven't went back" silly?
> 
> Obviously you have never heard of the perilous Van Allen Radiation Belts.
> 
> 
> *(VIDEO) NASA’s Orion Engineer Admits They Can’t Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts*
> (VIDEO) NASA's Orion Engineer Admits They Can't Get Past Van Allen Radiation Belts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a joke?  I clicked on the last page of this thread just to see what was going on.  Are you trolling someone from earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just setting someone straight.  Showering off the bullshit if you will.
> 
> Some folks clearing aren't aware of the Van Allen Radiation Belts and their implications for manned space flight.  It is the reason why human space flight hasn't gone to the moon and will not go to Mars until they can figure out how to create energy shielding.
> 
> My personal opinion is that they already have that tech, it goes hand in hand with anti-gravity tech, but the release of that tech is beyond top secret and would bottom out the energy markets and and destroy transcontinental flight prices.
> 
> That would have huge impacts on the economy, and the SG isn't ready to do that till the global economy and the global government is completely socialized and completely controlled and united.
> 
> As long as people of the planet have this much freedom, those techs will remain sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep all you were doing was taking him to school and exposing how he runs off with his tail between his legs when he could not counter facts.
Click to expand...


Currently on Netflix instant available for viewing are Stanley Kubrick's film _The Shining _and the documentary that analyzes it, Room 237. 

The documentary Room 237 won several awards.  It's very interesting, you should watch it if you have access.

"Another theorist believed that Stanley Kubrick had directed the footage disseminated by NASA to publicize the Apollo 11 moon landing. He believed that there are telltale signs of the use of front projection in NASA's footage and that Kubrick was contracted to produce hoaxed footage of a fake moon landing (see Moon landing conspiracy theories). He points to the knitted Apollo 11 sweater that Danny wears, and the fact that a carpet pattern resembles the Apollo launching pad as evidence that the film is an elaborate apology of sorts for Kubrick's involvement. In particular, the analyst feels that the tirade Jack delivers to Wendy about how she does not understand the duty of work and honoring a contract with an employer portrays Kubrick's own sense of isolation from keeping so big a secret."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one observes the blatant attempts by the State to confuse, obfuscate and delay the release of these documents, it becomes apparent to even the least informed that they obviously have something to hide. There is no justification for the continued efforts to delay the inevitable. If the Sandy Hook incident is a genuine mass murder, why not simply provide Wolfgang with the proof and have him move on? It should really be just that simple! Wolfgang Halbig Notches Win in Sandy Hook FOIA Fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school,jim H and government agent paid shill dawgshit got their asses handed to them on a platter from you in that link they cant debunk with all those books listed that they will never read of course/.
Click to expand...

jim troll can only post a funny I see everytime he cant counter facts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Drumpf bragged that hes gotten the coveted and highly valued endorsement of a RWNJ fundie preacher truther asshole who said Sandy Hook never happened. 

If there was really a god, he would smite the shit out these jerks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7forever

Their stories don't match up. *You don't get pulled over for parking in the fire lane at Walmart*.

"That was such a heinous crime, I don't want to be connected to it in any way," *Rodia said*.

He says he was miles away in Greenwich, *getting a warning for illegally parking in a fire zone*.

"I was with my niece driving *my mother's sage green Nissan*," the 43-year-old Norwalk resident said.


Greenwich Detective *Vincent O'Banner remembers pulling Rodia over* in that city around the time of the Newtown shootings. "I do remember that," he said. *"I gave him a verbal warning."*

Police: No Newtown conspiracy


----------



## 7forever

*Here's the unscrambled audio related to Christopher Rodia*. He provided more detailed information than what would be ceded from a driver's license. The man was apparently reading from a computer screen. *Notice how long it takes for him to find (9 seconds) his birthdate*.


----------



## Manonthestreet

*Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director *
*To summarize, our investigations — online, by phone, in person — found that:


The funeral home for Adam Lanza was Hartford Trade Service, which has an expired license, but its owner said on the phone it is in business.
Though in business, the building that houses Hartford Trade Service does not identify itself as HTS, but as River Bend Funeral Home & Crematorium instead.
The funeral director of Hartford Trade Service, Kevin Riley, is a convicted felon, whom an employee claims to be Kevin Davidson.
But a website on company profiles in Connecticut identifies Kevin Riley, not Kevin Davidson, as the owner of River Bend Funeral Home.
The State of Connecticut eLicensing website has no records for funeral homes Hartford Trade Service or River Bend Funeral Home, or for funeral directors Kevin Riley or Kevin Davidson.
However, if the Sandy Hook massacre never took place, and Adam Lanza never died (or, as some say, never even existed), then an unlicensed funeral home with an unlicensed funeral director who’s an ex-convict would be the perfect candidate to pose as the “funeral facility” for a non-existent corpse. Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director
*


----------



## JimH52

Manonthestreet said:


> *Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director *
> *To summarize, our investigations — online, by phone, in person — found that:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The funeral home for Adam Lanza was Hartford Trade Service, which has an expired license, but its owner said on the phone it is in business.
> 
> Though in business, the building that houses Hartford Trade Service does not identify itself as HTS, but as River Bend Funeral Home & Crematorium instead.
> 
> The funeral director of Hartford Trade Service, Kevin Riley, is a convicted felon, whom an employee claims to be Kevin Davidson.
> 
> But a website on company profiles in Connecticut identifies Kevin Riley, not Kevin Davidson, as the owner of River Bend Funeral Home.
> 
> The State of Connecticut eLicensing website has no records for funeral homes Hartford Trade Service or River Bend Funeral Home, or for funeral directors Kevin Riley or Kevin Davidson.
> *
> *However, if the Sandy Hook massacre never took place, and Adam Lanza never died (or, as some say, never even existed), then an unlicensed funeral home with an unlicensed funeral director who’s an ex-convict would be the perfect candidate to pose as the “funeral facility” for a non-existent corpse. Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director*



Sick


----------



## Manonthestreet

you keep telling yourself a mental deficient can outshoot teams of killers from other shootings........ San Bern........Columbine........


----------



## MisterBeale

Luddly Neddite said:


> Drumpf bragged that hes gotten the coveted and highly valued endorsement of a RWNJ fundie preacher truther asshole who said Sandy Hook never happened.
> 
> If there was really a god, he would smite the shit out these jerks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Trump got whose endorsement?


----------



## MisterBeale

JimH52 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director *
> *To summarize, our investigations — online, by phone, in person — found that:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The funeral home for Adam Lanza was Hartford Trade Service, which has an expired license, but its owner said on the phone it is in business.
> 
> Though in business, the building that houses Hartford Trade Service does not identify itself as HTS, but as River Bend Funeral Home & Crematorium instead.
> 
> The funeral director of Hartford Trade Service, Kevin Riley, is a convicted felon, whom an employee claims to be Kevin Davidson.
> 
> But a website on company profiles in Connecticut identifies Kevin Riley, not Kevin Davidson, as the owner of River Bend Funeral Home.
> 
> The State of Connecticut eLicensing website has no records for funeral homes Hartford Trade Service or River Bend Funeral Home, or for funeral directors Kevin Riley or Kevin Davidson.
> *
> *However, if the Sandy Hook massacre never took place, and Adam Lanza never died (or, as some say, never even existed), then an unlicensed funeral home with an unlicensed funeral director who’s an ex-convict would be the perfect candidate to pose as the “funeral facility” for a non-existent corpse. Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
Click to expand...

Why is asking questions sick?

Or is it sick to only believe what CFR media and the government tell you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rat in the Hat said:


> .



this is what CIA shill rat in the ass always did when he was here and could not refute the evidence.LOL


----------



## Godboy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what CIA shill rat in the ass always did when he was here and could not refute the evidence.LOL
Click to expand...

Shut up weirdo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
Click to expand...


this coming from a troll who believes in magic bullets and thinks oswald shot kennedy all by himself.


----------



## Godboy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this coming from a troll who believes in magic bullets and thinks oswald shot kennedy all by himself.
Click to expand...

 Lee Harvey Oswald did it. You're welcome!


----------



## Soupnazi630

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a real piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, I listened to the first couple of minutes of the longer link and concur.  What I don't understand is why even a piece of shit would be so low as to post something so despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this coming from a troll who believes in magic bullets and thinks oswald shot kennedy all by himself.
Click to expand...

Which is exactly what the evidence proves 

Not that retarded trolls like you ever consider the evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director *
> *To summarize, our investigations — online, by phone, in person — found that:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The funeral home for Adam Lanza was Hartford Trade Service, which has an expired license, but its owner said on the phone it is in business.
> 
> Though in business, the building that houses Hartford Trade Service does not identify itself as HTS, but as River Bend Funeral Home & Crematorium instead.
> 
> The funeral director of Hartford Trade Service, Kevin Riley, is a convicted felon, whom an employee claims to be Kevin Davidson.
> 
> But a website on company profiles in Connecticut identifies Kevin Riley, not Kevin Davidson, as the owner of River Bend Funeral Home.
> 
> The State of Connecticut eLicensing website has no records for funeral homes Hartford Trade Service or River Bend Funeral Home, or for funeral directors Kevin Riley or Kevin Davidson.
> *
> *However, if the Sandy Hook massacre never took place, and Adam Lanza never died (or, as some say, never even existed), then an unlicensed funeral home with an unlicensed funeral director who’s an ex-convict would be the perfect candidate to pose as the “funeral facility” for a non-existent corpse. Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is asking questions sick?
> 
> Or is it sick to only believe what CFR media and the government tell you?
Click to expand...


Jim gets OWNED as always.


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director *
> *To summarize, our investigations — online, by phone, in person — found that:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The funeral home for Adam Lanza was Hartford Trade Service, which has an expired license, but its owner said on the phone it is in business.
> 
> Though in business, the building that houses Hartford Trade Service does not identify itself as HTS, but as River Bend Funeral Home & Crematorium instead.
> 
> The funeral director of Hartford Trade Service, Kevin Riley, is a convicted felon, whom an employee claims to be Kevin Davidson.
> 
> But a website on company profiles in Connecticut identifies Kevin Riley, not Kevin Davidson, as the owner of River Bend Funeral Home.
> 
> The State of Connecticut eLicensing website has no records for funeral homes Hartford Trade Service or River Bend Funeral Home, or for funeral directors Kevin Riley or Kevin Davidson.
> *
> *However, if the Sandy Hook massacre never took place, and Adam Lanza never died (or, as some say, never even existed), then an unlicensed funeral home with an unlicensed funeral director who’s an ex-convict would be the perfect candidate to pose as the “funeral facility” for a non-existent corpse. Sandy Hook: The curious case of Adam Lanza’s ex-con funeral director*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is asking questions sick?
> 
> Or is it sick to only believe what CFR media and the government tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim gets OWNED as always.
Click to expand...


trumpettes and truth do not go together....Sandy Hook a hoax?  Ask one of the parents....still grieving after all these years....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is  jim after getting owned throughout this entire thread by people lime misterbeal.we now know what jim looks like in real life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the media hasn't been complicit in the effort to expand the parameters of the police state that is present day America, nor does it exonerate certain government officials of the charge that they've consistently used such tragedies to further their agendas

that is WHY this was pulled off by our government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent stuff.

Sandy Hook Was A Massive Hoax!


----------

